# Hvide Sande 2014



## LAC (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich möchte allen mitgliedern ein dank aussprechen, denn durch ihre postings - ob fragen oder antworten - hat sich dieser jährlich erscheinende hvide sande thread, im laufe der jahre, einen festen platz erobert. 
 Der hvide sande thread zählt zu den ganz großen im anglerboard - die zahlen laut statistik, sprechen eine deutliche sprache - so soll es auch bleiben im jahre 2014.

 Alle mitglieder haben hier die möglichkeit fragen zu stellen aber auch antworten zu geben. Jede frage wird beantwortet,  denn in unserem bunten kreis tummeln sich wissenschaftler, experten und laien. 
 Es ist ein bunte truppe, die alle die angelei lieben und jeder soll das schreiben, was er denkt, denn dieses macht unseren hvide sande thread so farbenfroh - eine hemmschwelle kennen wir nicht. 
 Würde mich freuen wenn auch im jahre 2014 eine rege beteiligung stattfindet.

 Danke!


----------



## Angelprofesor (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

#h Danke Otto und weiter so ! #6

Gruss aus Kroatien,
Vladi#g


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hej Otto,
 dann hoffen wir mal das wieder viele Fangmeldungen hier gepostet werden.
 Allen schon mal vorweg eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und guten Rutsch.

 vh
 Carsten


----------



## Costas (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Otto

Der Hvide Sande-Thread ist eine schöne Neujahres-Tradition geworden. Wir freuen uns alle auf die neuen Besucher und spannende Rückmeldungen.

Schöne Festtage an allen |wavey:

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Auch ich wünsche allen HS-Fans ein besinnliches Weihnachten, und einen guten Übergang ins neue Jahr.:m


Ich habe mir soeben mal die Mühe gemacht, die HS-Threads der letzten Jahre zu vergleichen. Da sieht es leider so aus, als wäre HS auf dem Weg nach unten.|uhoh:



Antworten Hits

2013 1628 141948
2012 1748 159813
2011 2540 164402
2010 3105 158607


----------



## volkerm (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Jürgen,

 einer mehr! Mit dem Schampus war noch was- aber kommt erst 2014. Trotzdem schwimmt der Sockeye schon wieder. Mit Vollkornbrot und wenig Ei- das Alter...


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> einer mehr! Mit dem Schampus war noch was- aber kommt erst 2014. Trotzdem schwimmt der Sockeye schon wieder. Mit Vollkornbrot *und wenig Ei*- das Alter...


 


Lässt sich aber mit einer guten Flasche Linie wieder in die Bahn bringen. |supergri


----------



## volkerm (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Das Orakel weise mir den Weg in CH zu dem Arzneimittel- habe ich wirklich hier noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Harti (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Ich möchte allen mitgliedern ein dank aussprechen, denn durch ihre postings - ob fragen oder antworten - hat sich dieser jährlich erscheinende hvide sande thread, im laufe der jahre, einen festen platz erobert.
> Der hvide sande thread zählt zu den ganz großen im anglerboard - die zahlen laut statistik, sprechen eine deutliche sprache - so soll es auch bleiben im jahre 2014.
> 
> Alle mitglieder haben hier die möglichkeit fragen zu stellen aber auch antworten zu geben. Jede frage wird beantwortet,  denn in unserem bunten kreis tummeln sich wissenschaftler, experten und laien.
> ...



Also, na dann Prost auf ein neues Jahr und viele gute Postings! #g

@Otto
nächtes mal gebe bitte im "alten" Trööt bekannt, dass der neue eröffnet wird. Ich Dussel schreibe noch im alten und muss mich von Jürgen darauf aufmerksam machen lassen. Wie peinlich!|peinlich

Viele Grüsse
Torsten


----------



## mathei (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

bin dabei und im Februar Vorort.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Harti schrieb:


> Also, na dann Prost auf ein neues Jahr und viele gute Postings! #g
> 
> *@Otto*
> *nächtes mal gebe bitte im "alten" Trööt bekannt, dass der neue eröffnet wird.* Ich Dussel schreibe noch im alten und muss mich von Jürgen darauf aufmerksam machen lassen. Wie peinlich!|peinlich
> ...


 


Torsten,#h

das würdest Du doch auch nicht mitbekommen.|supergri


----------



## LAC (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*




j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Auch ich wünsche allen HS-Fans ein besinnliches Weihnachten, und einen guten Übergang ins neue Jahr.:m
> 
> 
> Ich habe mir soeben mal die Mühe gemacht, die HS-Threads der letzten Jahre zu vergleichen. Da sieht es leider so aus, als wäre HS auf dem Weg nach unten.|uhoh:
> ...



Jürgen, ich kennen die zahlen, mit 1628 antworten und 141948 hits, steht er immer noch ganz oben, gegenüber den anderen threads. 
 Mir ist es egal, wie die zahlen aussehen, durchleuchte ich jedoch die statistik, dann wurden mit 1628 antworten über 141948 hits erzielt. Im Jahre 2010 wurden mit 3105 antworten nur 158607 hits erzielt - bei fast doppelt so vielen antworten.

 Nun geht es hier um fünf oder sechs fischarten, die du und ich sowie andere bordies,  in allen lagen schon durchleuchtet haben. 
 Es werden nicht mehr soviel fragen gestellt - wie man der hering überlistet |supergri  Inzwischen ist der laie ein profi geworden  dank unseres threads  so soll es doch sein.

 Ich mache mir da keine gedanken, wie der hvide sande thread in der statistik abschneidet, dieses ist mir egal, jedenfalls zählt er zu den großen. Es ist förmlich eine freundschaftliche truppe schon und kaum eine ausrastung. Das gefällt mir.

 Wie man eine ware, bzw. hier einen thread  interessant macht, damit viele personen sich damit befassen d.h. anklicken, ist ja kein problem, wenn man die grundregeln kennt. 
 Das fängt z.b. mit der headline an - mit "hvide sande 2014" - kann man keine erfolge verbuchen, da nur insider hvide sande kennen. - setze ich aber dahinter "mit reichlich fangfotos", posten nur noch ganz wenige aber dreimal mehr wird er angeklickt.    

 Jürgen, unser thread ist halt reifer geworden - es ist wie bei einer ehe - man hat sich nicht mehr so viel zu sagen -  weil immer nur von fisch die rede ist - ich grenze es ein - vom hering.
 Gruß


----------



## grisu 112 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo
Auch ich wünsche allen ein Frohes Fest
und einen guten Rutsch ! #h 
Natürlich wünsche ich allen Gesundheit
und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2014!!


----------



## heitzer (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Jürgen, unser thread ist halt reifer geworden - es ist wie bei einer ehe - man hat sich nicht mehr so viel zu sagen - weil immer nur von fisch die rede ist - ich grenze es ein - vom hering.

Ja, ist so, "ehe" ist schließlich die Abkürzung für "errare humanum est" und auch sonst scheint es Parallelen zu geben, wenn ich an den Witz denke: Kommt ein Blinder in den Fischladen und sagt "Hallo Mädels". Aber was solls, wir müssen weitermachen :m.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## LAC (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@heitzer

Dirk, daß wir menschen über unsere sinnensorgane angesprochen werden ist ja bekannt, auch der geruchssinn hilft da mit. Nun kann man leider (noch) nicht im board den geruchssinn ansprechen, vielleicht fummelt man schon dran und dann können wir in der zukunft zusätzlich noch duftpatronen kaufen und uns nicht nur den fisch anschauen, sondern auch dreidimensional drucken und uns beim anfassen, noch stinkefinger holen. 
In den kaufhäusern wurde vor jahren auch der geruchssinn angesprochen, in den obstabteilungen wurden reichlich duftstoffe versprüht, es roch immer nach frische ware, egal wie alt die äpfel oder apfelsinen waren. Ich glaube man hat es inzwischen verboten.

Nun hat der mensch keinen ausgepägten geruchssinn, er liebt auch nicht jeden duft z.b. wo ein hund sich drin wälzt. Das tierische ist beim menschen nicht mehr so ausgeprägt, wie es mal war.
Der fischgeruch nimmt jedoch in der heutigen zeit, einen besonderen stellenwert ein.

 Zurück zum witz: irren ist menschlich ....Würde man in der fischabteilung, zusätzlich noch den fischduft versprühen. dann würden der angler brüllen, wenn er die menge an fisch sieht - das ist ja ein freudenhaus. 
Der blinde würde ganz leise zu ihm sagen, willst du mich verarschen.Ich kenne den geruch einer zwanzig jährigen flunder ganz genau.
Frauen, würden auf den fischgeruch, ganz anders reagieren, sie werden nervös und unsicher und meiden als erstes die abteilung.

Nun kann das geschriebene oder gesprochene wort, menschen schon verrückt machen, wenn jetzt noch der geruch hinzu kommt - wer kann das verkraften, z.b. nur wörtlich: ein becken was voll mit fisch ist, ist was ganz anderes als ein becken was nach fisch riecht. Das ist alles verständlich und einige glauben, da lag ein hering drin, deshalb dieser geruch. Das denken einige, sie irren sich jedoch, da die gedanken frei sind. Das ist schon verrückt, wer blickt da noch durch.
Jedenfalls riecht es ganz "schön" nach fisch - wobei es nicht schön ist, aber schön sein kann.
Hier im hvide sande thread, besteht ja auch unter den bordies eine gewisse sympathie, eine gemeinsamkeit, 
sprichwörtlich - sich können sich riechen - sonst würden sie nicht so viele worte versprühen.
Den geruch liebe ich.


----------



## anschmu (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wünsche euch allen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Angelprofesor (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

#h Hallo Freunde der Zunft, fuer ende April habe ich auch gebucht 14 tage in geliebter Hvide Sande wo ich seit ca. 30Jahren mein unwesen treibe, habe einiges vor, treffen mit Freunden: J.Breitherd und Otto den "Alten Zausel "der auch bei den GP. als Taucher aktiv war.Nun sind wir die "alten" und nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, denken die jungeren, aber wier sind die lustigen und " Huebscheren " uns kan nicht mehr erschuetern. 
Liebe Grusse an alle HS Freunde und weiter so, die Peitsche in die Hand und weg von der mutter, die nervt so vie so weil fuer sie der Fisch nur aus dem Laden um die ecke schmeckt.
Liebe Angelfreunde Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten rutsch ins Neu Jahr 2014 wuenschr euch Kpt. aD. Vladi #a

Gruss aus Kroatien #g
Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #h Hallo Freunde der Zunft, fuer ende April habe ich auch gebucht 14 tage in geliebter Hvide Sande wo ich seit ca. 30Jahren mein unwesen treibe, habe einiges vor, treffen mit Freunden: J.Breitherd und Otto den "Alten Zausel "der auch bei den GP. als Taucher aktiv war.Nun sind wir die "alten" und nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, denken die jungeren, aber wier sind die lustigen *und " Huebscheren "* uns kan nicht mehr erschuetern.
> Liebe Grusse an alle HS Freunde und weiter so, die Peitsche in die Hand und weg von der mutter, die nervt so vie so weil fuer sie der Fisch nur aus dem Laden um die ecke schmeckt.
> Liebe Angelfreunde Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten rutsch ins Neu Jahr 2014 wuenschr euch Kpt. aD. Vladi #a
> 
> ...


 

Vladi,#h
ich habe mich heute noch vor dem Spiegel rasiert.|uhoh:
Das mit dem hübscheren ist wohl reines Wunschdenken, das andere stimmt natürlich.#6
Grüße auch an Ana.


----------



## Angelprofesor (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

#g#g|kopfkrat Mein Freund, du machst einen Fehler, bei rasieren nie das Licht anmachen, Speigelbild wird immer besser ohne licht, man sieht immer jung und gepflegt aus. Anna sendet Gruss an dich und Famyli. Nun habe ich genug geschrieben, jetzt brauche ich etwes Medizin. :#2:

Gruss aus Kroatien, 
Vladi


----------



## elwiss (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,

ich wünsche allen, und vor allem den alten Haudegen hier im HS-thread Frohe Weihnachten uns alles Gute für's Neue Jahr !

Ich habe mich in den letzten Jahren hier ein bischen rar gemacht und schäme mich....

Im nächsten Jahr werde ich mal wieder nach Hvide kommen und hier wieder mitmischen, versprochen #6.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Floschi (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ein fröhliches Ho, ho, ho in die Spammerrunde! Euch Allen gesegnete Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch. Wir haben uns mit Nachwuchs beschenkt. Die kleine Maja ist heute 3 Wochen alt!

Und um der Erste zu sein, der die meistnervende Frage stellt: Otto, ist der Hering schon da??? Muuuuuaaaahhhh!


----------



## LAC (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Floschi, gratulation für deine kleine 3 wochen alte Maja. 
 Du nervst nicht mit der frage, wenn´s um den hering geht - du wirst es nicht glauben, jedoch heute in der nacht, habe ich noch einen hering  versteckt bzw. schwimmen gelassen. Frag aber nicht wo, es war zu dunkel um dir den hotspot zu nennen.


----------



## mathei (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

ich dachte das machst du zu ostern


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Floschi, gratulation für deine kleine 3 wochen alte Maja.
> Du nervst nicht mit der frage, wenn´s um den hering geht - du wirst es nicht glauben,* jedoch heute in der nacht, habe ich noch einen hering versteckt bzw. schwimmen gelassen. Frag aber nicht wo, es war zu dunkel um dir den hotspot zu nennen.*


 


Otto,Otto #h

hast du wirklich das getan, was ich jetzt denke? |kopfkrat
Der Arzt hat dir doch jede Anstrengung verboten.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo an alle HS-Thread Leser, 

erst mal wünsche ich euch allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch in ein fischreiches Jahr 2014. 

Für die Frage nach den ersten Fangberichten ist es wohl noch ein wenig zu früh?  

Das Jahr geht zu Ende und die Angelutensilien werden penibel für die nächste Saison vorbereitet. Dabei musste ich leider feststellen, dass ich neues Gefecht für meine Makrelen-Rolle brauche. 
Bei der Suche nach der neuen Schnur wurde ich bei der Beschreibung einer Schnur stutzig. 
Da stand: >ab etwa 3m Unterwasser nicht mehr sichtbar<  
Aber in Norwegen benutzen wir sehr oft rote Köder und in diversen Foren wird immer wieder suggeriert, dass Rot die Top-Köderfarbe ist. 

Da sich auf den ersten Blick beide Aussagen konträr zu einander verhalten hier die Frage an die Profis. 
Wenn Rot aufgrund seiner Wellenlänge das erste ist, was Unterwasser verschwindet (auf was sich auch die Beschreibung der roten Schnur bezog), müsste doch eigentlich auch der rote Köder ab einer geringen Wassertiefe unsichtbar werden? 
Wenn es aber so wäre, wäre es aber keine Top-Köderfarbe.

Kann das jemand fachmännisch erklären? 


@ Otto, 
ich vermute mal, dass das eine Frage für dich ist. 
Hoffentlich wirst du auch 2014 wieder mit sehr ausführlichen Sachverhalten unseren Wissensstand etwas auf Vordermann bringen. 
Kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass du Wikipedia zu Frühstück nimmst #6?


----------



## LAC (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, du hast recht, deshalb habe ich auch ganz vorsichtig den hering schwimmen gelassen. Gut dass keiner einen husten hatte, sonst wäre er vor schreck aus dem hot spot gesprungen. :q:q:q

@friedfisch0185
Deine frage ist sehr schwer zu beantworten, dass jeder es versteht. Ich musste es mal lernen, z.b. wie farben angerührt werden, wie sie aussehen, wie sie wahrgenommen werden über- und unterwasser, wie sie auf menschen wirken und wie sich sich verändern können z.b. wenn man ein blaues auge hat. Und wenn ich zum frühstück mir schon wikipedia reinziehe, dann bin ich auch blauäugig ohne dass andere das sehen. Das ist dann ein farbspiel der wörter.
Vor jahren habe ich mal im anglerboard magazin einen bericht geschrieben, wie  farben wahrgenommen werden in unseren gewässern 
Hier eine link: 
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/februar06_makrelenfang.htm 

Lass dich aber nicht verrückt machen.

Gruß


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@Otto

  ich hoffe, du hast das mit Wiki nicht in den verkehrten Hals bekommen? 
  Denn egal um was es sich für ein Thema handelt, du hast immer die passende Antwort parat. 
  Wie schon oben geschrieben, deine Artikel sind immer sehr umfangreich und detailliert. |stolz:
  Und wie ich schon erahnt habe, weißt du auch zu meiner Frage die Antwort. Und die kam prompt. 

Ich kann nur sagen: Weiter so - ich bin schon gespannt auf deinen nächsten Artikel. |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## MatSa (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich wünsche allen HS-Fans ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und ein fischreiches neues Jahr! |wavey:


----------



## Tonsteine (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo.
Ich wünsche allen hvide sande Fans Schöne Weihnachten und im neuen Jahr dicke Fische.
Tonsteine


----------



## LAC (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@Fried5
Betreffend wiki, mach dir keine sorgen, ich habe es nicht im verkehrten hals bekommen. Wobei es eine gute einrichtung ist, denn einige rosten dadurch nicht.

Meine stärken kenne ich ganz genau |supergri die sind nur begrenzt. Zwei große themenbereiche sind es, kunst und natur, wo ich mich etwas spezialisiert habe. Da jedoch kann ich mitreden bzw. mische ich auch mit.
Alles andere läuft am rande, wobei ich mit den wörtern auch etwas spielen kann, sonst kommst du nicht einen schritt weiter, da du dein wissen leider anderen nicht mitteilen kannst.

Unsere postings hier im thread, die sehe und nehme ich ganz locker, jeder soll das posten was er denkt, das lockert der thread auf und macht ihn farbenfroh. Nun habe ich ja eine lockere feder und ich glaube, dass einige meine postings nicht immer verstehen, weil ich halt spiele oft ist es halt kompliziert für den leser - aber sie stecken fast immer voller wahrheit, wenn man sie genau durchleuchtet.

Meine holde hat mir ein t-schirt geschenkt, mit den worten: ich bin nicht perfekt  (aber verdammt nah dran) 
Dieses soll ich jetzt tragen und den leuten damit sagen, dass ich den geruch schon in der nase wahrnehme. 
Gruß


----------



## rainzor (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Auch von mir noch schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## Jüü (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich möchte hier auch nicht verpassen,allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr zu wünschen.Wir sind ende August für 14 Tage in Bjerregard.
 Gruß Jürgen M


----------



## troutscout (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

ich schliesse mich an!!! toi toi toi für 2014 petri heil + glück auf euch allen! ist leider noch bis zu den sommerferien NRW lang hin...bis denne!!! mir fallen bestimmt auch dieses jahr wieder einige unsinnige fragen ein um euch auf touren zu bringen *auf-das-der-shitstorm-mit-mir-ist*...:mmacht's gut....#h


----------



## troutscout (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



MatSa schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen HS-Fans ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und ein fischreiches neues Jahr! |wavey:



moin matthias, dir und den deinen auch alles gute für 2014...hoffe ihr habt ein gutes fangjahr vor euch liegen#6grüsse aus senden/westfalen
meinolf


----------



## heitzer (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,

hier in der Lüneburger Heide ist schon Frühlingsluft. Ist der Hering eigentlich schon da? #q

Wir haben dieses Jahr wieder dreimal HS gebucht, show must go on :l.

Allen einen guten Rutsch!

LG Dirk


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier in der Lüneburger Heide ist schon Frühlingsluft. *Ist der Hering eigentlich schon da? #q*
> 
> ...


 

In der Lüneburger Heide eher nicht.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Michinew (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin zusammen, 

diese Seite hat mir so gut gefallen das ich mich nun auch mal angemeldet habe.

Fahre schon seit über 15 Jahre nach HS und freue mich bei der Abreise schon auf den nächsten Trip, auch wenn ich dieses Jahr keinen Herbst-Hering gefangen und gesehen habe #d.

Das nächste mal HS ist im April und Mai.

Wünschen allen jetzt ein guten Rutsch ins nächste Jahr.

Gruß Michael

PS: bin gerade im Gebiet Odsherred und will morgen mal schauen was hier so geht.


----------



## eislander (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Allen Schreibern und Lesern der Hvide Sande Seiten ein gutes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr. Vor allem den tragenden Schreibern natürlich, allen voran und vor allem Otto / LAC. Ich freue mich Dich kennengelernt zu haben und habe auch das Treffen an den Esehütten in guter Erinnerung. Ich gehöre nicht zu den fleißigen Schreibern und fahre ebendso gern nach Tversted/ Skagen  und Fynshoved wie nach Hvidesande aber die Seiten lese ich regelmäßig und gern und natürlich bleibt auch Hvidesande eines  unserer Ziele. Irgendwann möchte ich ja gern noch mal einen Hecht im Fjord fangen.
Also alles Gute, auch für j.Breithardt in 2014.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



eislander schrieb:


> Allen Schreibern und Lesern der Hvide Sande Seiten ein gutes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr. Vor allem den tragenden Schreibern natürlich, allen voran und vor allem Otto / LAC. Ich freue mich Dich kennengelernt zu haben und habe auch das Treffen an den Esehütten in guter Erinnerung. Ich gehöre nicht zu den fleißigen Schreibern und fahre ebendso gern nach Tversted/ Skagen und Fynshoved wie nach Hvidesande aber die Seiten lese ich regelmäßig und gern und natürlich bleibt auch Hvidesande eines unserer Ziele. Irgendwann möchte ich ja gern noch mal einen Hecht im Fjord fangen.
> Also alles Gute, auch für j.Breithardt in 2014.
> Gruß Eislander


 

Hallo Eislander,#h
vielen Dank für die Grüße. Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gerne an unser Treffen. Ihr habt ja richtig Niveau in unseren Banausentrupp gebracht.#6 Auf eine weitere Begegnung würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Kommt gut rüber.:m


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ein frohes neues Jahr und alles gute für 2014 an alle Hvide Sande Fans! 

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## okram24 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Auch von mir an alle Boardies alles Gute für 2014 und natürlich gute Fänge und schöne Fotos für alle!


----------



## LAC (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Eislander,#h
> vielen Dank für die Grüße. Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gerne an unser Treffen. Ihr habt ja richtig Niveau in unseren Banausentrupp gebracht.#6 Auf eine weitere Begegnung würde ich mich sehr freuen.
> Kommt gut rüber.:m



Hallo Jürgen,
danke über deine worte, denn du hast recht. Ich habe mich auch gewundert über das nieveau beim letzten bordietreffen.
Das war schon eine super runde.
Nun hast du mich mit deinen worten auch getroffen, da ich ja schon des öfteren dabei war. 
Ich bin nervös geworden, habe mich sofort vor dem spiegel gestellt, mich von oben bis unten begutachtet, wo könnte bei mir der fehler liegen, bei der erscheinung. Gleichzeitig habe ich dabei über den hering geredet und mich begutachtet, wie bringe ich es rüber, passt alles und hat es hand und fuß und kann man vom niveau reden, wenn ich gas gebe.:q 

Inge, hat sich das schauspiel angesehen, sie sagte: sie hätte nichts, verstanden. Sofort habe ich gekontert mit den worten: alles normal, weil du keine ahnung hast.

Ich konnte es nicht verstehen, denn ich habe alles verstanden, hatte mich vorbereitet, mein kopf war voll mit hering, selbst im mund hatte ich ein fischbrötchen.
Vielleicht lag es daran, dieses ist niveaumäßig natürlich unter aller sau. Mit vollem mund, kann ich mit profis sprechen, da die schon alles wissen, 
Den fehler mache ich nicht nochmal, demnächst bringe ich nichts mehr zu essen mit.:q:q:q:q

 @ Alle
 Ich habe gerade für eisangler die fotos vom anglerbord treffen fertig gemacht - wer sie haben will, kann sie bekommen kurz eine pn und ich sende sie ihm.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Alle
Ich habe gerade für eisangler die fotos vom anglerbord treffen fertig gemacht - wer sie haben will, kann sie bekommen kurz eine pn und ich sende sie ihm.[/QUOTE]


@ LAC,#h

wer ist eisangler?


----------



## LAC (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Alle
> Ich habe gerade für eisangler die fotos vom anglerbord treffen fertig gemacht - wer sie haben will, kann sie bekommen kurz eine pn und ich sende sie ihm.




@ LAC,#h

wer ist eisangler?[/QUOTE]


Jürgen, so weit ist es schon gekommen, du hast mich mit dem wort -niveau - ganz schön nervös gemacht. Ich habe nur noch angeln im kopf, daß ich nichts falsch mache und trete ständig voll daneben - ich wolle eisangler schreiben. Entschuldigung natürlich eislander schreiben.

Unter uns gesagt: ich speichere mir namen nicht groß, ich will es einfach nicht, da ich in den letzten 10 jahren mit zig tausend personen kontakt hatte. Mein kopf soll kein telefonbuch werden, denn im internet zeitalter, besitzt heute eine person oft 20 namen. Im bord für die angelei, hat er den namen "fischkopf" und im weinportal nennt er sich "nasse traube" und sein email lautet 123 hotmail.com. Und dann bekomme ich einen brief von einer monika, mit der email anschrift "Pusteblume" die mir mitteilt, dass ich mit ihrem paul vor fünf jahren mal in hvide sande angeln war und er das toll fand. 
Um zu wissen, wen monika mit paul meint, muss ich dann mehrere briefe schreiben, damit ich ihn kenne und stelle dann fest, dass er in hvide sande ein fischbrötchen gegessen hat beim angeln - weil ich dass gespeichert habe.

So sieht es aus - wobei diese natürlich bei eislander nicht der fall ist, den habe ich gespeichert und könnte ihn sogar aus der ferne zeichnen - wobei du ihn dann nicht erkennen kannst und denkst - da hat er aber einen netten eisangler gezeichnet. |supergri|supergri|supergri

Grüße dich - du scharfer blick!


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ LAC,#h
> 
> wer ist eisangler?


 

Jürgen, so weit ist es schon gekommen, du hast mich mit dem wort -niveau - ganz schön nervös gemacht. Ich habe nur noch angeln im kopf, daß ich nichts falsch mache und trete ständig voll daneben - ich wolle eisangler schreiben. Entschuldigung natürlich eislander schreiben.


So sieht es aus - *wobei diese natürlich bei eislander nicht der fall ist, *den habe ich gespeichert und könnte ihn sogar aus der ferne zeichnen - wobei du ihn dann nicht erkennen kannst und denkst - da hat er aber einen netten eisangler gezeichnet. |supergri|supergri|supergri

Grüße dich - du scharfer blick![/QUOTE]


Sicherlich nicht.Da wird es zumindest ein exquisites Thunfischfilet mit einem hervorragenden Wein sein.
Dazu Stoffservietten, dass nennt man dann Niveau. Nicht einen Mund voll Hering.


----------



## LAC (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Jürgen, so weit ist es schon gekommen, du hast mich mit dem wort -niveau - ganz schön nervös gemacht. Ich habe nur noch angeln im kopf, daß ich nichts falsch mache und trete ständig voll daneben - ich wolle eisangler schreiben. Entschuldigung natürlich eislander schreiben.
> 
> 
> So sieht es aus - *wobei diese natürlich bei eislander nicht der fall ist, *den habe ich gespeichert und könnte ihn sogar aus der ferne zeichnen - wobei du ihn dann nicht erkennen kannst und denkst - da hat er aber einen netten eisangler gezeichnet. |supergri|supergri|supergri
> ...




Sicherlich nicht.Da wird es zumindest ein exquisites Thunfischfilet mit einem hervorragenden Wein sein.
Dazu Stoffservietten, dass nennt man dann Niveau. Nicht einen Mund voll Hering.[/QUOTE]


 Jürgen, da gebe ich dir recht - aber was sollte ich machen, ich habe den mund halt zu voll genommen - es war kein exquisites thunfischfilet, aber es war genial - da ich mein maul, randvoll mit hering gefüllt habe, leider konnten laien, wie inge mich nicht verstehen. Sie sagte noch: zieh mal die zunge rein, dann sprichst du deutlicher - da sagte ich: daaas iiis net min zung das i eeeen h h heeeeringssshwwaaaanz . 
 So bin ich halt, von kopf bis fuß auf liebe bzw. heringe eingestellt, denn ein dicker hering ist schon was besonderes, wenn man ihn verstecken bzw. einlegen kann und wenn es im mund ist. 
 Ist halt genial und wenn man dann noch stoffservietten dabei hat, das ist großartig und auch schon exquisit -  denn rote papierservietten sind meistens nicht farbecht, dann kann wirklich eine sauerei entstehen, da nicht nur der Fischgeruch im raum schwebt,  sondern auch noch unterschiedliche rote flecken zu sehen sind - da kommt man schnell auf falsche gedanken.
 Als ersatz steht im  "1x1 des guten benehmens" für hamburger jungs  - könnte man eine rolle "dick und durstig" (kleenex) oder unauffällig die gardienen nehmen - die sind auch farbecht.


 Nun werden ich etwas fachlich - es geht um die einzäunung des alten ausläufers vom ringköbing fjord, wo kühe weiden. Einige angler wollten ja wissen, warum dieser zaun bzw. zäune dort angelegt wurden. 
 Es wurde aus naturschutzgründen gemacht und er ist nicht gebaut worden, damit die angler nicht mehr ans wasser kommen.
 Kühe bzw. eine bestimmt rasse z.b. wasserbüffel, werden oft eingesetzt, dass sich das schilf nicht verbreitet, damit bestimmte vogelarten nicht abwandern bzw. sie eine neue heimat bzw. brutplatz finden.  So sehe ich es und ich glaube ich liege da auch richtig, denn ein angler kann ja im innenbereich der Absperrung dort ans gewässer gehen bzw. angeln - ich habe es schon gemacht.


----------



## eislander (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Otto,
lass Dich vom j. Breithardt nicht provozieren, vergiss die Selbstzweifel und bleib wie Du bist. Er hat, glaube ich, doch mich gemeint weil ich Rotwein lieber trinke als Bier und einen Salat gern vom Teller esse. Nur das mit dem ständigen Hering essen ? ist doch langweilig. Probier doch mal anderen Fisch auch wenn er nicht aus HS kommt, er schmeckt bestimmt besser, hat weniger Gräten und bringt auch mehr auf den Teller.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



eislander schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> lass Dich vom j. Breithardt nicht provozieren, vergiss die Selbstzweifel und bleib wie Du bist. Er hat, glaube ich, doch mich gemeint weil ich Rotwein lieber trinke als Bier und einen Salat gern vom Teller esse. Nur das mit dem ständigen Hering essen ? ist doch langweilig. Probier doch mal anderen Fisch auch wenn er nicht aus HS kommt, er schmeckt bestimmt besser, hat weniger Gräten und bringt auch mehr auf den Teller.
> Gruß Eislander


 

Hallo Eislander,#h

klar provoziere ich Otto, und er muß es schlucken wenn er mit mir nach Düsseldorf zum schlemmen will.|supergri
Die Liebe zum Rotwein haben wir übrigens gemeinsam.#6 Auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen, und Gruß an die Gattin.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hej,#h

hat jemand von euch einen funktionierenden Link zur HS-Webcam? Waves for you funktioniert bei mir seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr.#c


----------



## Harti (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hej,#h
> 
> hat jemand von euch einen funktionierenden Link zur HS-Webcam? Waves for you funktioniert bei mir seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr.#c



Hallo Jürgen,

zuletzt konnte ich die Webcam noch ganz gut über  http://www.hvidesandesluse.dk/webcam.html 
erreichen. Hab gerade mal geschaut und sehe leider nur ein Testbild.|kopfkrat

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> zuletzt konnte ich die Webcam noch ganz gut über http://www.hvidesandesluse.dk/webcam.html
> erreichen. Hab gerade mal geschaut und sehe leider nur ein Testbild.|kopfkrat
> ...


 

Hallo Torsten,#h

mehr kommt bei mir auch nicht. Habe die Vermutung, dass Otto die Kamera abgebaut und unter Wasser installiert hat. Dann kann er von zu Hause immer Auskunft geben, ob die Heringe schon da sind.|supergri


----------



## Harti (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,#h
> 
> mehr kommt bei mir auch nicht. Habe die Vermutung, dass Otto die Kamera abgebaut und unter Wasser installiert hat. Dann kann er von zu Hause immer Auskunft geben, ob die Heringe schon da sind.|supergri



Hallo Jürgen,

die Vermutung liegt recht Nahe! Das traue ich dem alten Mann durchaus zu.#6

Vielleicht stellt er die Cam dann auch noch online. Gegen eine kleine Gebühr wäre das ein gutes Geschäftsmodell. Mit 0190 Nummern sind ja auch einige reich geworden.
Das wäre doch de Hammer, oder?

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> die Vermutung liegt recht Nahe! Das traue ich dem alten Mann durchaus zu.#6
> 
> ...


 

Wenn Inge das hier liest, dann greift sie die Idee bestimmt sofort auf.


----------



## LAC (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Harti

Torsten, da hast du recht, mit dieser nummer sind schon welche reich geworden und ganz viele verlieren dabei, da dieser feuchte markt, reichlich "nummern" anbietet.

Die idee, mit der webcam schwirrt bei mir schon zig jahre durch den kopf und ich glaube ich habe es dir auch schon erzählt, denn auf unserer webseite ist dieses schon halb verankert, da du von uns aus, durch einen klick, turmfalken beim brüten beobachten kannst d.h. von zuhause live dabei sein.
www.*lydumartcenter*.com/natur/webcam.html

Das netz des betreibers, eine naturschule, ist zusammengebrochen als die brutzeit war und sie angeschlossen ist - jeder sah sich tagsüber das treiben an, jetzt kann man nur noch schnappschüsse machen, 
In diesem jahr, werden wir über eine webcam - einige vogelarten z.b. bei der fütterung ihrer jungen durch die welt jagen. Von der bettkante kannst du dir dann das geschehen ansehen.
Nun kennst du mich, was ich gut finde und realisieren will, wird realisiert, aber nur, wenn es profihaft ist. Mit kinderkram gebe ich mich nicht ab, wobei mir die hände gebunden sind, da ich von pc und webcam keine ahnung habe, bin auf andere personen angewiesen, die sich technisch damit auskennen - ich suche immer noch welche, wenn du ahnung hast, kannst du dich einquartieren.
Natürlich träume ich auch davon unterwasser eine zu installieren, nun ist unsere alte mühle eine naturdenkmal und über diese schiene könnte ich einen weg finden, dass ich in der au, dir die bachforellen bzw. äschen oder auch hechte ins wohnzimmer liefere, wobei ich sie bei uns präsentieren möchte. Dieses wäre eine große bereicherung für unsere gesellschaft. 
Da die meisten nur, den fisch kennen, wenn sie die dose aufmachen. 

@ Jürgen, mein alter freund, natürlich werden wir zusammen noch exquisit essen, im edelladen in düsseldorf, z.b. reibekuchen, dass mir das fett an den fingern runterläuft. das ist mir egal und ich signiere noch den tisch mit meinen fettfingen.
Habe gerade mal den gefrierschrank gesäubert und festgestellt, dass ich noch 130 heringe habe. Einen beutel kann ich noch mitbringen. 
Nun kenne ich ja deinen scharfen blick - ich habe bei torsten im letzten satz keinen fehler gemacht. Ich meinte "dose" obwohl ich erst "hose" posten wollte, da ich immer so viel im kopf habe.
Gruss nach Solingen - du scharfes messer

@ Eislander
ich lasse mich nicht von jürgen provozieren - das geht einfach nicht, er kennt mich ja und meine walhaut. Ich esse gerne fisch und der hering zählt bei mir zu den ganz guten, da man ihn unterschiedich zubereiten kann und - wenn man will - er immer einen anderen geschmack bekommt. 
Diese vielfältigkeit ist nicht beim aal bzw. lachs möglich, da ich ja diesen bestimmten geschmack erhalten will.
Auch ein thunfischsteak schmeckt gut, aber dreimal in der woche thunfisch - dann hängt er mir aus dem hals raus und ist eine strafe
Außerdem meide ich ihn schon langsam, da er langsam aus unseren gewässern verschwindet, dieses ist ja auch bei den schillerloken der fall. Sie schmecken so gut, daß förmlich kein dornhai mehr in der nordsee ist und sie fangbegrenzungen eingeführt haben.
Früher war lachs ein arme leute essen und die bediensteten reicher familien bzw. in den adelshäusern, mussten dreimal lachs in der woche essen, weil er nicht mehr wert war, wie förmlich eine kartoffel.
In westfalen hat man früher z.b die kleinen elritzen in der lenne gefangen, eingelegt und über die höhen bis nach solingen gekarrt und verkauft, wo der jürgen wohnt. 
Die alten angler kennen ihn noch als köderfisch für hecht und heute steht er unter schutz und nur wenige haben ihn mal in natura gesehen.
In den tälern war früher der fischer der einträchtigste beruf, da war die indutrie (meiler) noch auf den höhen, erst als man erkannte das man mit wasserkraft maschinen antreiben konnte -sammelte sich die industrie in den tälern an - da war´s dann vorbei mit der angelei.
Zm glück denken wir menschen heute etwas anders über unsere mutter natur und einige schätzen und schützen sie sogar - danke können wir dafür sagen - sonst würde es schon ken fisch mehr geben und für ein rotauge, würde man aus dem katzentopf essen.


----------



## Michinew (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin zusammen, ich habe bisher immer unter der Adresse: 
http://live.waves4you.de/ucam/hvide_sande_west.html 
Einen Überblick über den Hafen gehabt, aber auch diese geht leider meisten nicht, ich vermute das die durch den Sturm beschäftigt wurde.

Weiß jemand ob die in Kürze wieder repariert wird?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michinew (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo LAC,

Schau mal auf ein Seite "Mobotix" die haben sehr gut Kameras und auch Server wo die Bilder bzw. Videos abgelegt werden und dadurch jederzeit und überall über das Internet abrufbar ist. Man benötigt nur einen Datenanschluß oder UMTS Karte je nach Kameratyp.
Wie das in Dänemark einsetzbar ist weiß ich jedoch nicht, da müsste man mal mit Mobotix telefonieren.

Wenn Du möchtest kann ich mich ja mal umhören.

Gruß Michael


----------



## LAC (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Michinew schrieb:


> Hallo LAC,
> 
> Schau mal auf ein Seite "Mobotix" die haben sehr gut Kameras und auch Server wo die Bilder bzw. Videos abgelegt werden und dadurch jederzeit und überall über das Internet abrufbar ist. Man benötigt nur einen Datenanschluß oder UMTS Karte je nach Kameratyp.
> Wie das in Dänemark einsetzbar ist weiß ich jedoch nicht, da müsste man mal mit Mobotix telefonieren.
> ...



 Hallo michael,
 ein dank für die information - nun habe ich keine ahnung mit server, webcam usw., deshalb freue ich mich, dass es welche gibt -wie du, die sich damit auskennen Nun gehört diese ja nicht hier hin, außer ich würde den bordies die hechte im fjord unterwasser zeigen, dann werden sie glücklich. 
 Melde mich per pn
Gruß


----------



## rippi (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Weiß zufällig jemand ob die Hover Au dieses Jahr wieder offen für Gastangler ist??


----------



## LAC (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand ob die Hover Au dieses Jahr wieder offen für Gastangler ist??



Wer soll denn da sonst angeln? |supergri Kleiner scherz am rande, war sie denn geschlossen bzw. nur für mitglieder geöffnet? 
 Unser bordie Costas kennt sich bestens aus, welche fließgewässer geschlossen bzw. geöffnet sind, da er angelkarten verkauft und sein laden in tarm, ein meetingpoint der angler ist, da er ahnung hat und alle von ihm den lachskiller haben wollen.


----------



## rippi (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Also letztes Jahr im Sommer war sie dicht, weil die verschiedenen Vereine oder Pächter sich nicht einigen konnten. 
 Also Gastkarten für die Hover Au hat fisknu nicht


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Also letztes Jahr im Sommer war sie dicht, weil die verschiedenen Vereine oder Pächter sich nicht einigen konnten.
> Also Gastkarten für die Hover Au hat fisknu nicht



Da wundere ich mich, da wird man sich nicht einig - wer einsteigt -  und merkt gar nicht dass der zug schon abgefahren ist - könnte jüdländisch sein.|supergri

 Wobei ich die probleme, wie du sie kurz angeschnitten hast verstehen kann, da die landwirte normal mit der angelei nichts am hut haben, sie jedoch die fischereirechte besitzen.
 Die vereine, die das gewässer dann pachten wollen, damit ihre mitglieder dort angeln, benötigen jedoch gelder. Wenn es klappt, mit karten für gastangler, ist ein teil der kosten gedeckt..
 So könnte es sein, denn so läuft es normal ab. 
 Was einige vereine dann nicht verstehen ist, dass die landwirte aber keine fremden menschen d.h. turisten  auf ihren grundstücken  rumlaufen sehen wollen. Die sagen sich - warum sollen wir uns mit fremden menschen rumplagen, die machen nur flurschaden.|supergri  
 Dieses kann ich auch verstehen, da die landwirte recht haben und  wenn ein verein nicht nach seiner pfeife dann tanzt, der bekommt dann die angelstrecke nicht.
 Das könnte ein grund sein, denn ich könnte ein buch über angler an den auen schreiben, was da so alles abläuft und auch von den landwirten, wie sie zur angelei stehen. 
 100 m vor der tür, ist eine kleine au, da jage ich im jahr genug menschen mit einer angelrute weg, die einfach nur angeln wollen - aber keinen schein haben.
 Einige bezahlen auch für die angelei, jedoch höre ich auch die landwirt klagen, was am gewässer, wiese, zaun usw. 
 vernichtet worden ist.
 So sieht die realität aus und unter 200 angler brauch nur einer sein, der sich anders verhält, der sprengt dann die brücke.|supergri
 Es ist ein kleiner scherz, aber da steckt ganz viel wahrheit drin - denn er wollte auf seiner seite - einfach nur seine ruhe von anderen anglern haben.
 Personen, die sich mit der angelei befassen, können schnell abrutschen d.h. sie können zu egoisten und mehr werden - das kann man beobacheten an der schleuse in hvide sande. Das ist ein sehr guter studienplatz - wenns um das menschliche verhalten geht  - die studenten der soziologie und psychologie  könnten in den ferien dort feldarbeit betreiben. 
 Bei einigen erkenne ich sogar - obwohl ich kein psychologe bin, nur eine pflaume - dass sie das "menschliche" verlieren, wenn sie im rausch des angeln kommen. Es ist eine droge der besonderen art, die ja super ist, wenn man sich nicht selbst dabei verliert. 

 Wenn du des öfteren nach dänemark kommst, kannst du auch mitglied eines angelvereins werden, dieses ist dann weitaus günstiger, als regelmäßig tageskarten zu kaufen. 

 Gruß


----------



## reloop34 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

frohes neues jahr erstmal ... 

ab 12.04. gehts ab nach argab:vik: .... ick freu ma

malsehn was so geht .... 


bin nur am überlegen was ich für ruten und zeugs mitnehme ?

Spinnrute meer , brandungsrute , pilkrute ? 

besteht hoffnung auf mefo im april ?;+


----------



## heitzer (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

_Bei einigen erkenne ich sogar - obwohl ich kein psychologe bin, nur eine pflaume - dass sie das "menschliche" verlieren, wenn sie im rausch des angeln kommen. Es ist eine droge der besonderen art, die ja super ist, wenn man sich nicht selbst dabei verliert._ 

Otto, wo und wie guckst Du denn hin, dass Du bei einigen die Pflaume erkennst? Da sollen ja sogar alte Säcke noch in den Rausch gekommen sein. Hast recht, ist eine Superdroge.#6

Gruß Dirk


----------



## LAC (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ heitzer
 Dirk, mit der pflaume habe ich mich mit gemeint - bin halt fallobst und kein psychologe, der über ein besonderes wissen verfügt und genau sagen kann, warum das so ist. Das ist mir auch egal.
 Ich komme aus einer ganz anderen richtung, habe nur ein geschultes auge und stelle dieses halt fest - mehr ist es halt nicht.
 Dieses ist im abstrakten sinne und anders gelagert, der grundstock meiner arbeit,  denn aus solchen feststellungen,  könnte ich etwas entwickeln, um anderen die augen zu öffnen - z.b. auch psychologen.

 Lassen wir das, jedenfalls liebe ich die angelei  - ist halt angelfieber


----------



## heitzer (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Nee, ist klar...

Um wirklich wieder auf das Angeln zu sprechen kommen: 
An der Schleuse kann man tatsächlich die jeweiligen Charaktäre im archaischen Sammler und Jäger-Modus kennenlernen aber auch ganz viele, die da drüber stehen und Spaß haben. Mich stören da weder die Profi-Querschmeißer noch die gierigen Jäger. Stören tun mich die Tierquäler, die den Heringen die Haken aus dem Maul reißen um schnell wieder auswerfen zu können und die fiesen Reißer mit ihren geflochtenen mit den fetten Drillingen. Wenn ich die Tierquäler künstlerisch aufarbeiten sollte, würde ich wahrscheinlich straffällig werden aber ich bin ja auch kein Künstler.

Zum Glück gibt es noch viele andere gute Angelstellen in HS. 

LG Dirk


----------



## LAC (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ heitzer
 Dirk, so sehe ich es auch. Ich rege mich auch nicht über die vielen angler in hvide sande auf, sie haben ja das gleiche recht, da ich ja auch dazu gehöre. 
 Aber da fängt es schon an, die egoistische denkweise  -  nach dem motto - hallo jetzt komme ich - nun verschwindet mal schön. 
 Die reißer bzw. die den fisch nicht waidmännisch töten, die hasse ich auch, dass sind die schlimmen jungs, die dazu beitragen, dass der ruf des anglers nicht gerade der beste ist.
 Wenn ich einen film drehen würde, wie in hvide sande geangelt wird und nur diese machenschaften aufnehemen würde, dann ist das ein film, wo jeder mensch sagt: dass kann doch nicht wahr sein,  sind die angler bescheuert, hier muss aber mal was geschehen, das geht doch so nicht weiter.
 Das schlimme ist, dass der betrachter an der schleuse, nur die schlimmen, jungs sieht - das prägt sich ein und bleibt hängen, zu den anderen sagt er nichts. 
 Gruß


----------



## rippi (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Naja, die gierigen Jäger sind schon nervig, am meisten verärgern mich die Spinner die an der Mole stehen und 20cm Dorsche einpacken und wenn du sagst dass der eigentlich ein bisschen zu klein ist, zu hören bekommst: ich glaube nicht. Und das von 40 jährigen. Dazu mal die Frage warum wird gerade in Hvide Sande so wenig kontrolliert? Kann doch nicht nur an den Einnahmen liegen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Naja, die gierigen Jäger sind schon nervig, am meisten verärgern mich die Spinner die an der Mole stehen und 20cm Dorsche einpacken und wenn du sagst dass der eigentlich ein bisschen zu klein ist, zu hören bekommst: ich glaube nicht. Und das von 40 jährigen. Dazu mal die Frage* warum wird gerade in Hvide Sande so wenig kontrolliert? Kann doch nicht nur an den Einnahmen liegen?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Wo  wird denn in DK mehr kontrolliert?  Die Dänen sind genau so geil auf das Geld der Turis wie jedes andere Land auch. Dort gibt es unter dem Strich auch keine  Geschenke.#d


----------



## rippi (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wo das denn? Seit 14 Jahren bin ich eigentlich regelmäßig da nun gut ich wurde noch nie kontrolliert, aber ich hab in hvide sande erst einmal einen Kontrolleur erlebt und das war im Spätsommer kurz hinter den Nordhavn eingang, wo kaum einer angelt, weder im April an der Schleuse noch im Juli auf der Fjordseite wo viele Angle sind war jemand


----------



## LAC (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallöchen,

an den fließgewässern, wird ständig kontrolliert, dieses machen aber vereinsmitglieder. Ich verscheuche sie an unsererm fließgewässer auch schon mal nach hause, 
 wenn sie keinen schein haben. 
In hvide sande sieht alles anders aus, da habe ich zwei kontrollen erlebt, eine mir sogar angesehen, war geschickt gemacht, sie hatten einen guten trick drauf - war am tag vom heringsfestival vor einigen jahren.
Da durfte jeder eine teilnehmerkarte kaufen und draußen fragte dann der Kontrolleur (hafenpolizei) haben sie denn auch einen staatichen schein? Wie, (hörte ich dann) muss man den auch haben ich habe doch gerade bezahlt im zelt. Einige teilnehmer, mussten sich dann noch einen staatlichen schein holen bzw. kaufen - eine strafe viel nicht an.

Hätte man im vorfeld kontrolliert, hätten einige beim wettangeln nicht mitgemacht. An dieser handlung kann ich schon erkennen, dass man den turis nicht verärgern will - zum teil wird dieses auf dem rücken der natur ausgetragen, denn das geld was für den staatl schein bezahlt wird, benötigt der staat um die natur zu helfen.
Ich verstehe es nicht, dass da nicht mehr kontrolliert wird, denn wer kein schein hat stößt gegen das gesetz - er muss ja nicht bestraft werden, jedoch soll er einen schein kaufen - das würde der natur zugute kommen.
Es kann aber sein, dass die zuständigen herren zu viel zu tun haben am tor zur welt, da sie ja jetzt einen überseehafen hafen besitzen. :q

In varde, da sieht das ganz anders aus, da muss man nur 15 min über die zeit - oder falsch - geparkt haben, dann kostet das 80 Euro. Und wer zu schnell gefahren ist, der hat kein geld mehr, dass er nach hause kommt.
 Nur zur informatuion, dänemark hat neue starenkästen bekommen, die jetzt an unterschiedlichen stellen aufgestellt werden - also keine geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung machen - es ist genug platz an der schleuse. Man sollte jedoch wenn man kommt, dreimal laut sagen, eine kontrolle ist im anmarsch - dann  verschwinden ganz schnell einige angler und man kann sich einen guten platz aussuchen........ und anschließend in aller ruhe, seinen angelschein holen. Wenn man es nicht vergisst, das kommt schon mal vor, sonst hätte man kein platz bekommen.


----------



## Michinew (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin zusammen,

das Thema Kontrolleure wundert mich auch immer wieder. Wir waren letztens in Hamburg angeln und waren gerade am auspacken, da kam schon die Kontrolle.

Zum einen sollte am Wasser eine Kontrolle der Scheine erfolgen, aber viel wichtiger finde ich das auf dem Umgang mit dem "Lebewesen" Fisch geachtet wird. Da werden aus reiner "Gier" den Fischen die Hacken rausgerissen und dann kommt der Fisch ohne ein schlag mit einem Töter so in den Eimer.

Man muss ja keine Leute verscheuchen, aber Aufklärung wäre aus meiner Sicht sinnvoll. Wahrscheinlich reicht schon die Anwesenheit der Kontrolleure und alles läuft rund und Müll würde vermutlich auch wieder mitgenommen werden.

Gruß Michi

PS: mit einem Blitzer lässt sich aber mit viel weniger Aufwand mehr Geld verdienen.


----------



## heitzer (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Meine Befürchtung ist sogar, dass Dänemark mit dem Verzicht auf Tierschutzstandards beim Angeln eine bestimmte Zielgruppe an Touris anlockt. Ob dieses bewußt geschieht, kann ich nicht beurteilen aber wenn man in Deutschland so hausen wurde, wie es einige Tierquäler in Dänemark tun, würde man zurecht drakonisch bestraft. Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Ausgabe des Angelscheines nur erfolgen, wenn vorher strafbewehrte Tierschutzstandards akzeptiert wurden und deren Einhaltung müßte kontrolliert werden. Auch die waidgerecht agierenden Angelsportler sollten dann ein Auge auf diese abscheuliche Klientel haben.

Hier sollten die dänischen Angelvereine letztlich im eigenen Interesse aktiv werden denn wie Otto schon herausstellte, wird es sonst irgendwann zuviel und wir alle sind wohlmöglich von Überreaktionen des dänischen Gesetzgebers betroffen. Das Thema "Hunde am Strand" kann m.E. in dieser Hinsicht als Beispiel dienen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,
 Jungs lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf. Es ist nun mal Dänemark und nicht Deutschland mit seinem Kontrollzwang. Was nicht heißen soll das ich es toll finde was da abgeht.
 Ich gehe mal davon aus das die, die das ändern könnten, von den hiesigen Verhältnissen wissen. Es kommt doch immer wieder zu den gleichen Diskussionen um Waidgerechtigkeit, da kann man auch mit dem Knüppel auf diejenigen, die sich wie die letzten Arschlöcher benehmen raufhauen aber ändern werden die ihr Verhalten nicht. Sie kennen es halt nicht besser und/oder sind lernresistent.

 Aber viel spannender finde ich das Thema 
 " Hunde am Strand "
 ich hol schon mal die Chips.

 Gruß
 Carsten


----------



## angler1996 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

stimmt, viel wichtiger ist LAC's Nebensatz bezüglich der zusätzlich angebrachten Vogelaufzuchtskästen
Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Das die angler eine interessante und große zielgruppe ist, wo sich einige branchen drauf konzentrieren ist ja bekannt z.b. hier auch unser anglerboard. Nun hat jeder andere zielvorstellungen, der andere will angelturen verkaufen, der andere ruten und rollen und in dänemark machen sich einige personen und verbände bzw. einrichtungen auch gedanken , wie kann man diese gruppe - die nur ein ziel hat: fische fangen - erfassen.
Dafür benötigt man wasser und fische, dieses haben die put+take betreiber schnell erkannt und so werden immer mehr wasserlöcher gebuddelt wo fische angeboten werden.

Nun muss man ganz vorsichtig sein, wenn man diese zielgruppe mit der natur lockt und darin auch noch rumfummelt bzw. veränderungen vornimmt, damit das geld fließt. Denn schnell werden gesetze überschritten bzw. kann schaden angerichtet werden, da es ins wissenschaftliche geht.
So wie ich gehört habe, soll der turistikverband um die insel fünen, mefos besetzen. Da muss man sich fragen warum macht er das? Er ist nicht zuständig dafür und hat auch keine ahnung, wenn es um besatz geht, auch wenn er jetzt einen fachmann zu rate zieht. Er macht es, nicht weil er die natur helfen will, sondern setzt sie ein als lockmittel für die angler, denn das könnte in einigen regionen die kassen füllen. 
Dem angler ist das alles egal, was dahinter steckt, wenn er kommt und zahlt - will er fisch sehen.:q
Dieses kann ich verstehen, denn es ist ja nicht sein bier, ob dabei fehler gemacht werden, bei ihm zählt nur der fisch.

Ein gutes beispiel ist walwatching, weltweit ist es ein boom geworden. Noch nie hat in der turistikbranche ein zweig solch einen raketenhaften aufstieg gehabt. Nun darf man nicht denken, dass da jetzt alles mit rechten dingen zugeht. Unter dem deckmantel wir sind walschützer, wird richtiges geld gemacht und es wird falsch zeugnis geschrieben "bei uns auf dem boot ist ein biologe, der sie betreut". Der biologe ist ein 14 jähriger junge, der sprudel verteilt und der kapitän fährt die wale förmlich über den haufen - alles erlebt zwischen teneriffa und gomera.

In hvide sande, kann jeder angeln gehen ob klein oder groß, er benötigt nur den staatl. schein, dieses ist in deutschland nicht möglich und von land zu land auch noch unterschiedlich, da das fischereigesetz eine landessache ist.

Man kann die angelei in hvide sande nicht mit der angelei in deutschland vergleichen. Hier sieht ein kleinkind, wie heringe gefangen werden und sagt: papa, diese will ich auch und dann muss der vater eine angeln kaufen und dann wird geangelt. Beide haben keine ahnung, mit namen kennen sie den hering und aal und mit wurm fängt man fische und waidmännisch hat er mal beim jäger gehört.
Das da fehler entstehen ist normal - sie kennen halt nichts, obwohl einige glauben, sie machen es richtig. Deshalb muss dort die angelei mit anderen augen betrachten werden.
Selbst die randgruppen d.h. die in dänemark asyl beantragt bzw. bekommen haben, angeln dort. Ihr betreuer hat sie nicht informiert, sie kennen kein angelschein, da sie in ihrem asia-hochland den auch nicht gebraucht haben - das kann ich alles verstehen. 
Und wenn einer kein geld hat und durch seine angelei, d.h. den verkauf von fisch - seine taschen füllen kann, dann wird das gemacht. Das machen nicht nur die angler aus den östlichen ländern sondern auch die aus deutschland. 
So ist es halt, es sind tatsachen und wir können es nicht schönreden bzw. -schreiben.

Ein naturschutzverband könnte ja an der schleuse einen kleinen infostand aufstellen und alle anfänger, die gerne dort angeln möchten informieren, was man berücksichtigen muss und wie es läuft vom fang bis zur tötung. Dieses könnte die stadt als service für den angler machen.
Wäre eine tolle idee, und da wir hier reichlich uns drüber aufregen, können die guten sauberen angler, sich jeweils im urlaub drei std. dort am stand aufhalten und die Urlauber die keine ahnung haben, informieren -was sie alles wissen müssen um richtig fische zu fangen.
Nun müssen wir nur noch warten bis einer es macht.:q:q

Dabei ist es ganz leicht, der fischladen könnte dieses organisieren |supergri - denn eine bessere empfehlung kann er nicht bekommen, alles rein neutral muss man es betrachten - im sinne der vermehrung.:q:q
.... der zielgruppe und des geldes.


----------



## rippi (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> 1.Das machen nicht nur die angler aus den östlichen ländern sondern auch die aus deutschland.
> So ist es halt, es sind tatsachen und wir können es nicht schönreden bzw. -schreiben.
> 
> 
> ...



 1.Eigentlich sind die deutschen doch am schlimmsten, denn ganz ehrlich wenn ich jemanden da stehen sehe, der z.B. seine bspw. Heringe nicht abschlägt, weil er meint das würde zu viel Zeit beanspruchen, dann sind das meistens die, die das teuerste Gerät haben. 

 2.Warum sollten wir da extra Stände aufstellen, man hilft doch den anderen sowieso wenn man sieht das da was falsch läuft oder die gewässertypischen Eigenschaften nicht erkannt werden.


----------



## LAC (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> 1.Eigentlich sind die deutschen doch am schlimmsten, denn ganz ehrlich wenn ich jemanden da stehen sehe, der z.B. seine bspw. Heringe nicht abschlägt, weil er meint das würde zu viel Zeit beanspruchen, dann sind das meistens die, die das teuerste Gerät haben.
> 
> 2.Warum sollten wir da extra Stände aufstellen, man hilft doch den anderen sowieso wenn man sieht das da was falsch läuft oder die gewässertypischen Eigenschaften nicht erkannt werden.




 @rippi

 da gebe ich dir etwas recht mit den deutschen, denn dort angeln zu 85% deutsche angler und wenn sich nur 10 % daneben benehmen, dann sieht man schon überall fehler, da hvide sande gut besucht wird von den anglern. Ich schätze aber, dass etwa 40 % von den deutschen anglern keine ahnung haben vom angeln bzw. vom waidgerechtem töten der fische. Das kennen einige gar nicht, deshalb kann man noch vom glück reden, dass es nicht ganz ausartet. Dann würde des öfteren auch die polizei kommen, da ich schon kämpfe unter den anglern gesehen habe, wo ein angelnachbar - als er den kampf sah - zu mir sagte: den hätte ich schon längst ins meer geschmissen und sich dann aufbäumte und sagte, dass er einen schon vor jahren von der plattform ins wasser geworfen hat - wie doof kann man nur sein. So sieht es aus.  

 Die anderen 15% angler, fallen schon durch ihre art und weise auf, dieses ist nicht negativ gemeint, da man die unterschiedlichen rassen nicht vergleichen kann. Ich vergleiche auch kein gorilla mit einem pavian.:q Das sind beides affen, hier sind es menschen, die in unterschiedlichen gegenden groß geworden sind, wie pakistan, polen,türkei oder deutschland - da trennen sich welten. 
 Sie fallen schon aus der sicht eines deutschen, durch ihre sprache sowie durch ihr land geprägte lebensweise auf - so sehen diese personen, aber auch die deutschen. 
 Nun sind wir menschen schon etwas besonderes und die grenzen sind unvorstellbar, die japaner haben schlitzaugen und mit einer größe von 1,80 konnte man früher arisch werden.:q  verrückte welt. Nun ist deutschland nicht ein großes land, jedoch mit "made in germany" hat es sich weltweit einen guten und starken namen - hart wie krupp stahl - gemacht. Trotz der witze die sie unter sich selbst verteilen, über ostfriesen, berlinern oder die in den engen tälern leben. Man sagte mir mal, dass man die ostfriesen an den zu kurzen armen erkennen kann, da sie immer an der küste die hubschrauber füttern - da dachte ich sofort an meine möwen in hvide sande, aber die können gezielt das futter nehmen - obwohl ich am ganzen körper zittere - aus angst.

 Bei punkt zwei gebe ich dir recht, das machen einige - das ist aber nicht genug, sonst würden wir nicht darüber posten. Denn es wird erst gemacht, wen man es nicht mehr mit ansehen d.h. ertragen kann,  das ist leider zu spät! Wenn man es im vorfeld schon beseitigen kann durch eine info- stand, sollte man es tun. 

 Das mit dem stand, das war bei mir  förmlich eine schnapsidee, jedoch könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass er gut besucht würde, da reichlich 40 % keine ahnung haben und sich gerne informieren würden. Sehr oft habe ich anglern ratschläge gegeben, die haben sich darüber sehr gefreut. 

 Eine andere schnapsidee habe ich mal aus jux gepostet, da man doch für die hochseeangler im hafen bzw. im fjordbereich große fischstationen aufstellen könnte, und wenn einer auf dorsch gehen will, dann zahlt er eine bestimmte geldsumme  und kann dann mit dem tretboot zum becken fahren und dort seine dorsche oder meeräschen fangen und wenn er mehr bezahlt, dann kann er auch noch tunfische jagen. Das war nur ein scherz, aber das würde funktionieren.
 Da bekomme ich eine mail mit der antwort: in japan ist dieses schon der fall - als ich mein unwesen dort getrieben habe, waren diese anlagen noch nicht da, so verändert sich halt die welt.
 Es kann aber sein, dass wir uns demnächst keine gedanken mehr darüber machen müssen, da die angler an der schleuse zum horizont schauen und - wie im herbst - auf die fische warten. 
 Dann muss man sich was einfallen lassen - dann rücken diese tanks voll mit fisch immer näher.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> *1.Eigentlich sind die deutschen doch am schlimmsten,* denn ganz ehrlich wenn ich jemanden da stehen sehe, der z.B. seine bspw. Heringe nicht abschlägt, weil er meint das würde zu viel Zeit beanspruchen, dann sind das meistens die, die das teuerste Gerät haben.
> 
> 2.Warum sollten wir da extra Stände aufstellen, man hilft doch den anderen sowieso wenn man sieht das da was falsch läuft oder die gewässertypischen Eigenschaften nicht erkannt werden.


 

Rippi,
ich weis nicht wie lange deine "DK-Karriere" zurück reicht. Ich bin jedenfalls vor über 30 Jahren mit der *Reissmethode *erstmals *durch Dänen* konfrontiert worden.
Also nicht jeder Mist kommt von den Turis.


----------



## heitzer (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Meiner Meinung nach kann man sich ohne Ende Gedanken darüber machen, warum einige Angler die Fische quälen und sicherlich immer plausible Begründungen dafür finden, warum sie es tun. Genauso kann man den von Otto erwähnten Angler verstehen, der den anderen ins Wasser geworfen hat. Der wird sich wohl über sein Opfer geärgert haben :m.

Aber darum geht es nicht. Die Frage ist doch, ob das kritisierte Verhalten identifiziert und bestraft werden sollte. Wenn, dann von der dänischen Exekutive in Gestalt von Kontrolleuren bzw. Polizei auf Basis dänischer Gesetze. Da wäre ich ganz deutlich dafür.

Solange es diese Gesetze nicht gibt, müssen wir möglicherweise alle mit den Tierquälern unter uns leben. Zu prüfen ist meiner Meinung nach, welche Initiativen die zuständigen Angelvereine für waidgerechtes Verhalten der Angler ergreifen können und wollen und ob der dänische Gesetzgeber sich um den u.a. von uns erkannten Mißstand kümmern will, ohne uns alle gleich zu behandeln und unser Hobby Angeln madig zu machen. Ich habe auch keinen Bock, mich mit den Tierquälern herumzustreiten und will meinen Urlaub genießen.:vik:

Gruß Dirk


----------



## LAC (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ heitzer

Dirk, wir durchleuchten hier die angelei in hvide sande, es ist ein staatl. gewässer, wo die angelvereine oder die put&take betreiber nichts mit am hut haben. Warum soll ein angelverein dort eingreifen, wo die stadt für zuständig ist. Die gesetze haben auch nicht die damen und herren aus dem kleinen städtchen hvide sande gemacht, sie kommen von höchster etage, vom staat. 
Die polizei sowie die städte d.h. die politiker und zuständigen beamten von hvide sande, sind diener der oberen etagen, damit vor ort alles richtig abläuft, sonst fahren sie dort demnächst noch links und machen was sie wollen.
Da liegt der knackpunkt, sie benötigen den tourismus und greifen nicht hart genug zu bei den wenigen menschen, die so mit den tieren umgehen und alle anderen tpuristen d.h. angler sowie zuschauer abschrecken.

Sie müssen gar nicht hart zugreifen bei personen, sie sollten lieber mal ein zwei mülltonnen mehr aufstellen oder sie schneller entleeren, dann würden die angelplätze schon sauberer aussehen, denn dieser müll im wasser ist eine große Gefahr . Ich glaube, sie sehen es einfach nicht mehr, weil sie mit dem müll groß geworden sind.

 @ Jürgen
 Die paternosterangelei auf hering und makrele,  ist ja auch eine reißmethode und die dänen haben mir auch gesagt, dass man mit einem heringspaternoster auch gut barsche fangen kann - das stimmt sogar.
 Hast du die falschen haken d.h. zu große, werden fast alle heringe gerissen.
 So sieht es aus.


----------



## rainzor (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Rippi,
> ich weis nicht wie lange deine "DK-Karriere" zurück reicht. Ich bin jedenfalls vor über 30 Jahren mit der *Reissmethode *erstmals *durch Dänen* konfrontiert worden.
> Also nicht jeder Mist kommt von den Turis.



 Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben. Die schlimmsten Tierquäler, die ich an der Schleuse gesehen habe, waren ausnahmslos dänische Jugendliche. Da wurden die Heringe vom Haken geschüttelt und mit einem klassischem Dropkick wieder ins Wasser befördert. Oder noch am Haken hängend immer wieder auf den Beton geknallt, nur damit man den Fisch nicht anfassen muß. Und weil er dann ja dreckig und aufgeplatzt war, wurde er wieder in Wasser gekickt.

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## rippi (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rainzor schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben. Die schlimmsten Tierquäler, die ich an der Schleuse gesehen habe, waren ausnahmslos dänische Jugendliche. Da wurden die Heringe vom Haken geschüttelt und mit einem klassischem Dropkick wieder ins Wasser befördert. Oder noch am Haken hängend immer wieder auf den Beton geknallt, nur damit man den Fisch nicht anfassen muß. Und weil er dann ja dreckig und aufgeplatzt war, wurde er wieder in Wasser gekickt.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer



Das kann gut möglich sein, aber deutsche habe ich bei solchen Sachen auch schon gesehen, gibt halt viele Idioten, rein nach dem Motto: Trottel aller Länder vereinigt euch.

 Aber: Kontrollen sollten nicht von Polizisten durchgeführt werden, sondern von Abgeordneten des Folketing, denn das hätte STIL!#6


----------



## LAC (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Das kann gut möglich sein, aber deutsche habe ich bei solchen Sachen auch schon gesehen, gibt halt viele Idioten, rein nach dem Motto: Trottel aller Länder vereinigt euch.
> 
> Aber: Kontrollen sollten nicht von Polizisten durchgeführt werden, sondern von Abgeordneten des Folketing, denn das hätte STIL!#6



 Das sind dann die damen und herren vom staatsministerium in kopenhagen - die kommen sicherlich nach hvide sande und sprechen mit dem angler paul aus lütchenbömmel, der die fische nicht richtig vom haken macht.:q:q:q 
 Das finden die gut und ist mal was anderes, reisen dann erster klasse und übernachten in esbjerg und fahren dann 4 std. noch - mit der privatbahn und weiter mit dem bus nach hvide sande zum "tor zur welt"
 Damit die fahrt nicht umsonst war, kaufen sie ein 2 kg fischfilet und fahren dann zurück nach kopenhagen. :q:q:q
 Ein jahr später schlägt ein freund die person vor, da sie sich eine  woche stark gemacht hat im bereich des umweltschutzes - für einen orden.:q


 Es könnten aber die kommunalen politiker machen, das problem ist, dass die alle mit der fischerei groß geworden sind, sie sind halt eng verbunden mit den fischen, der vater ist über heringe gelaufen und hat sogar zwischen den heringen im boot geschlafen. 
 Die sehen das alles mit anderen augen  - vielleicht sehen sie uns als verklemmt und verteilen noch ratschläge z.b.  schneide oder reiß einfach den kopf ab und leg die ganze schnur zurück ins wasser, dann fängste noch dorsch drauf. :q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Otto,

hast du schon mal etwa das Wort "Sarkasmus" gehört?  Oder verstehe ich dich falsch? :q:q:q


----------



## heitzer (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke, Otto, jetzt sind wir auf dem Punkt... Ich wußte doch, daß Dir noch ein schönes Schlußwort zu diesem unschönen Thema einfällt!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## LAC (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen,
 ist das sarkasmus - ich habe doch die wahrheit gepostet - ok, erster klasse soll er nicht fahren, das hat jetzt der alte staatsminister gemacht, da hat man sich drüber aufgeregt. 
 Jedenfalls ist das eine fantastische fahrt,  sechs mal muss er umsteigen und er hat genügend zeit, damit er die richtigen worte findet, denn die deutsche sprache ist schwer - speziell die anglersprache.
 Ich könnte ihm ja einen rat geben z.b. wird er sofort freunde bekommen, wenn er sich neben einen angler setzt und sagt, alter wie läuft es denn, haste schon was gefangen, wenn er dann zu hören bekommt. neee - dann muss er nur sagen, komm lass es mal laufen und trink dir eine flasche bier, dann werden die beiden dicke freunde.
 Wenn er dann schlau ist, könnte er ihm langsam sagen, wie er sich am wasser verhalten muss - das alles richtig läuft. 
 Es kann aber auch sein, das sie auf einmal einen tritt im hintern bekommen und einer zu ihnen sagt: könnt ihr mal verschwinden ihr besoffenen  schweine 
 Dann wollen beide aufspringen, das klappt aber nicht mehr jedenfalls brüllen sie laut: moment mal, wir sind dänen. 
 Nein sagt der staatsmann, das kann doch nicht wahr sein - darauf trinken wir einen.
 So könnte es im film ablaufen - damit diese nicht passiert soll einer aus hvide sande dieses machen .
 Ich suche mal ein foto raus, wo fischer zwischen und auf den heringen stehen . Ich schau mal ob sie waidmännisch stehen d.h. auf einem bein, damit sie nicht so viele fische weh tun.


----------



## *Esoxhunter* (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallöchen allen neuen und ALTEN    HS - Fans,
ich wünsche Euch ein erfolgreiches, gesundes neues Jahr.

Zum Thema möchte ich nur folgendes sagen :
Es ist auch Pflicht von uns und auch die Verantwortung der Kreatur gegenüber " schwarze Schafe " unserer Zunft anzusprechen und in ihrem Handeln zu korrigieren. 
Ich habe mir den Respekt vor dem Fisch bewahrt und spreche jeden (fast jeden)  an, der das nicht tut.

So, nun genug gemeckert. Ich habe in diesem "Treeeeeeet" seit ich in diese Ecke fahre immer guten Austausch genossen und ich werde mich auch zukünftig regelmässig dort blicken lassen. Versprochen !!!

Bis bald


----------



## rippi (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ja Mann!,der Hvide Sande Thread ist der beste und sollte eine eigene Rubrik bekommen, wie das Norwegen ding. Und wir sind auch viel besser als die Langeländer.:q


----------



## Floschi (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hat jemand von euch schon mal sein Glück im Februar versucht. Werden wohl nächste Woche mal fahren. Lohnt sich ein Versuch in der Brandung oder von der neuen Mole?


----------



## LAC (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Ja Mann!,der Hvide Sande Thread ist der beste und sollte eine eigene Rubrik bekommen, wie das Norwegen ding. Und wir sind auch viel besser als die Langeländer.:q



Rippi, wir sind nicht die besten aber groß, so groß, dass unser bordie floschi schon angst bekommt, daß greenpeace ihn ins wasser zurück rollen wird, weil er halt eine beachtliche größe besitzt.
Er ist nicht sehr groß, aber sein gehirn hat sich wahnsinnig entwickelt - er rettet menschen vor dem untergehen - rein psychologisch gesehen.
Nun will er im februar nach hvide sande kommen und fragt an was da läuft - nun hat er "als wal" nur fische im kopf und es könnte z.b. dorsch und platte laufen.
Aber wenn ich es rein menschlich sehe, wird im februar erst mal seine nase laufen.


----------



## Neptunmaster (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich bin wieder Mitte April in Hvide Sande und hoffe, viele voneuch dort zu treffen.


----------



## Floschi (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Otto, das hast du schön geschrieben . Wir haben leider die Reisepläne umgeschmissen. Meine Frau möchte nicht so weit fahren :c


----------



## mathei (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Floschi schrieb:


> Otto, das hast du schön geschrieben . Wir haben leider die Reisepläne umgeschmissen. Meine Frau möchte nicht so weit fahren :c


bei und bleibt es dabei. sind mitte februar da. mal schauen was in der brandung geht. und 5 std. fahrt sind ok.


----------



## rippi (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Müssten jetzt im Winter nicht auch mal größere Wittlingsschwärme reinziehen, wenn der Hafen doch jetzt mindestens 10m tief ist ? Oder sogar 18m wenn es ein richtiger Tiefseehafen geworden ist?

 Oder ist in der Nordsee überhaupt nichts mit Wittlingen, wäre ja irgendwie komisch, da im Sommer ja manchmal sogar Franzosendorsche gefangen werden und die eigentlich in noch tieferen Wasser vorkommen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Floschi schrieb:


> Otto, das hast du schön geschrieben . Wir haben leider die Reisepläne umgeschmissen. Meine Frau möchte nicht so weit fahren :c


 

Dann lass sie doch zu Hause, mache ich im Mai auch.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Müssten jetzt im Winter nicht auch mal größere Wittlingsschwärme reinziehen, wenn der Hafen doch jetzt mindestens 10m tief ist ? Oder sogar 18m wenn es ein richtiger Tiefseehafen geworden ist?
> 
> Oder ist in der Nordsee überhaupt nichts mit Wittlingen, wäre ja irgendwie komisch, da im Sommer ja manchmal sogar Franzosendorsche gefangen werden und die eigentlich in noch tieferen Wasser vorkommen?


 


Rippi,#h

da hast du was falsch verstanden. Der Hafen ist nicht durchgängig so tief, nur die Probebohrungen. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## LAC (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen Breithadt

Jürgen, dieses mit den probebohrungen, verstehe ich nicht. Mir hat man gesagt es wird ein hafen gebaut, wo hochseedampfer auch bei sturm einlaufen können. Wenn sie natürlich dieses für den tourismus gemacht haben d.h. daß dort nicht nur angler sich vegnügen, sondern auch feriengäste, die ihre hochseetüchtigen modellschiffe wie die queen elizabeth oder unterseeboote fahren lassen,  dann ist das ja ok.
Dann kommt Freude auf, da es ein bewegter platz wird.
Da müssen ja nicht jeden tag drei, vier große dampfer kommen, ein kleines unterseeboot würde genügen. Schön wäre ja, wenn ein mississippi raddamfer angetrieben durch hitze, z.b. eine kleines petroleumlicht, die sind seetüchtig auch wenn mal eine angelschnur drüber gezogen wird - die kippen nicht um, brennen sich förmlich die fahrt frei. 
.

Da kann aber was wahres dran sein, was du postest, denn sie haben sicherlich nur geschaut ob das geht und dabei festgestellt, wenn man nur ein bischen buddelt, wird es eine lebensaufgabe, die jährlich gefördert wird. Das ist dann gold für hvide sande, solange die stadt lebt.
Man kann jedes jahr nur ein bischen buddeln und wenn dieses lange genug hinaus gezogen wird, muss man die uferbefestigung d.h. ein teil von hvide sande abtragen, da der meerespiegel sich erhöht hat - so wird das dann jahr für jahr gehen - wir werden es nicht mehr erleben, bis man freie fahrt hat zum buddeln nach ringköbing - denn dort sitzen schon visionäre, die denken lass sie mal buddeln bis sie bei uns sind, dann buddeln wir einen neuen hafen.
Der tag wird kommen - küstenschutz ist halt eine lebensaufgabe - nur weil man gierig ist und ganz nah am wasser sein will. Der tag wird kommen, wo auch sandsäckchen, wie auf sylt nicht mehr helfen..

Jetzt werde ich mal wieder normal, die heutige anlage, ob sie für schiffe das optimalste ist, schiebe ich mal zur seite, jedenfalls hat sie sich für die angelei verbessert. Ob es die nord- oder südmole ist, die angelstellen sind tiefer und auch besser - jetzt müssen nur noch die fische kommen. Dieses hat aber nichts mit der mole zu tun, da liegen andere gründe vor. 
.
Freue mich schon wenn wir im mai, auf hering gehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithadt
> 
> *Jürgen, dieses mit den probebohrungen, verstehe ich nicht.* Wenn sie natürlich dieses für den tourismus gemacht haben d.h. daß dort nicht nur angler sich vegnügen, sondern auch feriengäste, die ihre hochseetüchtigen modellschiffe wie die queen elizabeth *oder unterseeboote fahren lassen,*  dann ist das ja ok.
> Da müssen ja nicht jeden tag drei, vier große dampfer kommen,* ein kleines unterseeboot würde genügen. *.
> ...


 


Otto,#h

das mit den Probebohrungen mußt du als Künstler ja auch nicht verstehen. Vielleicht wird sich "Volkma" als gelernter Inschinör dazu noch melden.
Aber lt. meinen Informationen ist der Hafenausbau nicht für Kreuzfahrtschiffe gedacht, sondern in erster Linie für die U-Boote der Fischereiaufsicht. Die können dann in Zukunft hochkant in den Probebohrungen geparkt werden, damit die Angler auch noch genug Platz für spektakuläre Drills haben.


----------



## LAC (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen, das sag mal nicht, keine ahnung von probebohrungen, ich habe in meinem leben genug probebohrungen gemacht und mir feuchte finger dabei geholt, bis ich das richtige loch gefunden hatte, was mein heimathafen wurde.:q

Nicht schlecht mit den parklöchern für uboote. Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass die aus ihren löchern, dann nicht mehr rauskommen, denn ich bin auch schon mal eingeschlafen im loch bei den probebohrungen - da war halt nichts interessantes was mich wach hielt.

Nun posten wir über uboote, da fällt mir ein, für die zukunft, wenn der fischbestand schrumpft, dass man uboote für angler entwickelt, die unterwasser sich verhalten wie ein normaler fisch es macht, d.h. du hängst solch ein "uboot" förmlich am haken und dann geht die post ab und hast einen super drill. Je nach preis kannst du dann dir ein rotauge oder auch ein marlin kaufen - das ist ja wie am computer, wo du das fliegen lernst bzw. als rennfahrer ausgebildet wirst.
So wird man dann zum hochseeangler ausgebildet.
Damit man als kind schon erfahrung sammelt, kann man sich das spiel angeln mit magnete kaufen. :q:q


----------



## mathei (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> *ich habe in meinem leben genug probebohrungen gemacht und mir feuchte finger dabei geholt, bis ich das richtige loch gefunden hatte
> 
> denn ich bin auch schon mal eingeschlafen im loch bei den probebohrungen - da war halt nichts interessantes was mich wach hielt.*



ich sag jetzt mal nix zu den bohrungen.
das könnte falsch ausgelegt werden. |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> ich sag jetzt mal nix zu den bohrungen.
> das könnte falsch ausgelegt werden. |wavey:


 

Mathei,

hoffentlich denkst du jetzt nichts falsches. Jede Art von Anzüglichkeit ist nicht Otto`s Welt.:m


----------



## mathei (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Mathei,
> 
> hoffentlich denkst du jetzt nichts falsches. Jede Art von Anzüglichkeit ist nicht Otto`s Welt.:m



glaub ich dir.  werde mal in der 7. kw ein paar probewürfe von der mole machen. mal schauen ob ich löcher finde.
schitt kälte hier. minus 10 grad. in hs sieht es etwas milder aus. hoffe es bleibt so, sonst fällt ein besuch am fopu aus.
oder einen eisbohrer mitnehmen. upps schon wieder ein bohrer.


----------



## Schleuse (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Leute,

wie schaut's denn rund um Hvide Sande mit Meerforelle aus?
Bin Mitte April in der Nähe und wollte mal einen Versuch an der Küste starten. Lohnt sich das? |kopfkrat


----------



## LAC (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen, Breitghardt
Danke Jürgen, für die netten wörter, obwohl die ja auch eine bissige bemerkung sein könnten, zum glück kenne ich dich.

Jürgen, wasseski an der schnur wird überall angeboten, weil nicht alle die boote haben. 
Wenn der fisch fehlt, dann könnte man doch angeln an der schnur d.h. je nach fischart und geld, wird das programm eingestellt und dann rackert sich der angler ab und wird verrückt, weil der künstliche maschinenfisch kämpft wie ein echter, er drillt und drillt bis die zeit abgelaufen ist d.h. der fisch bezahlt ist. Das könnte als zusätzlicher service bei den fischläden laufen - für geile angler, die kaufen den echten fisch und je nach fischart, gleichzeitig das drillprogramm. 
Dann kann der angler beim festessen sagen: für diesen fisch habe ich reichlich schweißperlen lassen müssen- dann wird er noch bewundert, ohne dass er anglerlatein gelabert hat.
Und für angler die keine hochseefahrten vertragen können, die fahren mit dem tretboot zum pool im fjord, wo die dorsche oder meeräschen schwimmen und fängt sie. 
Damit könnte man den angelturismus in hvide sande halten - nichts anderes sind die put und take seen, denn die betrachte ich, als wenn ich im wohnzimmer sitze und sie aus der badewanne im nebenraum fange.

Nun glauben einige ich spinne, da haben sie sogar recht, da dieses verrückt ist. Es ist utopisch und es wird kommen, da es ja schon ansatzweise in japan zu sehen ist. 
Das ist die gleiche art, als wenn man sich die sonne im keller holt - durch ein solarium - nur anders gelagert. 
Nach dem motto - wie kann ich, was ich liebe, förmlich zuhause oder vor der tür finden. Das fängt mit ein aquarium an und hört beim zoo auf- da stecken auch diese grundgedanken drin - wer mehr sehen will muss halt reichlich unternehmen.

@ Schleuse
Ich bin nicht der mefo spezialist, ich glaube an der schleuse bzw. im fjord ist das angeln auf mefos und lachs verboten - ich kann es nicht genau sagen. Wobei ich schon mal eine mefo vor jahren vor der schleuse geangelt habe. Ich gehe gar nicht auf mefo dort. Jedoch hier im board sind einige angler, die auf mefo gehen - die wissen genau, was los ist und können dir die stückzahlen nennen, die sie in den jahren gefangen haben. Du wirst erstaunt sein. |supergri
 Ich sage mal, wenn du ständig angelst -  muss du schon glück haben, wenn du eine in der Woche am haken bekommst.
 Vergleiche hvide sande nicht mit der südlichen ostsee.


----------



## rippi (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Richtig in der kompletten Hafeneinfahrt und im Fjord ist seit Mai/Juni 2012 eine ganzjährige für Mefo und Lachs festgelegt wurden. Außerhalb kann man es in der Nordsee natürlich versuchen, aber gerade an den Stränden des Holmsland Klit, ist das genau so erfolgreich wie ein Reiskorn am Strand zu finden, es kann klappen aber die Chance ist schon recht gering. Wenn dich die Anfahrt nicht abschreckt, kannst du ja an den Limfjord fahren da werden öfters mal welche gefangen, sowie an Stränden an denen ein direkter Zulauf einer Au ist, beachte allerdings die Schonzeit, die tw. ganzjährig ist. Ansonsten kannst du es halt an der Skjern Au probieren, wenn es bereits etwas wärmer ist, die Chance auf einen blanken Lachs/ einer Mefo ist im Frühjahr schon gegeben.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,* Breitghardt*
> Danke Jürgen, für die netten wörter, obwohl die ja auch eine bissige bemerkung sein könnten, zum glück kenne ich dich.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAC (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Richtig in der kompletten Hafeneinfahrt und im Fjord ist seit Mai/Juni 2012 eine ganzjährige für Mefo und Lachs festgelegt wurden. Außerhalb kann man es in der Nordsee natürlich versuchen, aber gerade an den Stränden des Holmsland Klit, ist das genau so erfolgreich wie ein Reiskorn am Strand zu finden, es kann klappen aber die Chance ist schon recht gering. Wenn dich die Anfahrt nicht abschreckt, kannst du ja an den Limfjord fahren da werden öfters mal welche gefangen, sowie an Stränden an denen ein direkter Zulauf einer Au ist, beachte allerdings die Schonzeit, die tw. ganzjährig ist. Ansonsten kannst du es halt an der Skjern Au probieren, wenn es bereits etwas wärmer ist, die Chance auf einen blanken Lachs/ einer Mefo ist im Frühjahr schon gegeben.



Wobei der einlauf einer au ins meer oder fjord im umkreis von rund 500 m  im halbkreis zur meerseite hin  d.h. links und rechts von der au sowie nach vorne,  immer gesperrt ist   - so kenne ich es. 
 Gruß 

 Wer mefos fangen will, sollte ans fließgewässer gehen, hier in der region sind super flüsse z.b. die skjern oder varde au - man benötigt jedoch einen zusätzlichen schein.
 Aber auch da, darf man nicht denken, dass die mefos einfach am haken springen - jedoch hat man dort die größten chancen.
 Oder in der dänischen adria angeln, so nennen die dänen die ostsee d.h. den südlichen teil vor fünen. Verbände besetzen in der ostsee mefos und locken damit  angler, die  wunderbar dort mefos  fangen können. Hinzu kommt, dass südlich um fünen nicht so starke wellen sind wie die nordsee sie hier um hvide sande hat. 
 Im südlichen bereich um fünen - im kleinen belt,  da können sich kaum wellen bilden, weil dieses gebiet geschützt ist von den ganzen kleinen vorgelagerten inseln.
 Ich war mal mehrere tage auf der kleinen halbinsel helnæs und habe dort nach getaner arbeit u.a. angler beobachtet, die schöne mefos gefangen haben. 
 Geangelt habe ich dort nicht, jedoch die ökologich wichtige zonen den besucher aber auch den einheimischen durch besondere zeichen sichtbar d.h. etwas näher gebracht u.a. auch im wasser. War halt ein kunstprojekt im bereich der natur.
 Die insel ist klein und über einen damm kann man sie mit dem wagen erreichen unter den mefo angler ist sie sehr beliebt.


----------



## AAlfänger (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,moin
Heute habe ich die letzten von 100 Heringen, die ich letztes Jahr in Hvide Sande im Mai geangelt habe aus dem Froster genommen und somit gibt es noch einmal Brathering:vik:! Jetzt hoffe ich, da ich am 3.5.2014 mit meinen Kollegen wieder in Hvide Sande bin, das Otto noch beim dressieren seiner Seehunde noch nicht so weit ist, das sie uns alle Heringe am Haken wegfressen!
Wir haben uns diese Marke von 100 Heringen gesetzt, weil wir diese als Eigenbedarf verwerten und nicht damit handeln wollen!
Wenn wir unser Limit erreicht haben, gehen wir noch ein bißchen an einen Forellenpuff oder fangen noch für Abendessen ein paar Heringe! Zusammen mit Bratkartoffeln einfach lecker:q

Gruß AAlfänger#h


----------



## heitzer (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Also ich finde Ottos Idee von neulich am Besten: Im Hafen von HS Aquakulturen mit allen gewünschten Fischarten bereitstellen, Tretboote vermieten und 2x kassieren. Besonders interessant fände ich so Lachskulturen, wie in Norwegen. Die werden dort wie ich hörte mit Melasse und Fischmehl gefüttert, was eine gute Marge sichert und nachzuahmen wäre und eine Fischmehlfabrik gibt es ja in HS. 

Wenn die Schleuse auf ist, wirkt die Strömung wie ein reißender Lachsfluß, vielleicht könnte man ja die Lachskulturen zu den Angel-Betriebszeiten auch in die Strömung schleppen... Live-Bilder der heldenhaften Angler mit ihren Lachsfängen wären vor dieser Kulisse sicher auch eine Idee. Im Sommer könnten sich weitere Dienstleister, wie Aquarellmaler und andere Künstler betätigen. 

So könnte HS eine fischreiche und goldene Zukunft erleben, völlig unabhängig von diesen unberechenbaren wildlebenden Fischen, die ja sowieso immer weniger werden.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## LAC (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@aalfänger

Ich habe schon mit den seehunden gesprochen, habe ihnen zu verstehen gegeben, das sie mal halblang machen sollen im frühjahr, weil im letzten herbst kaum heringe da waren und die angler leer ausgingen. Da sagte der älteste zu mir, daß wissen sie, momentan jedoch hätten sie untereinander große probleme, da ein bandenkrieg vielleicht ausbrechen wird, da die seehunde von der insel romö auch noch nach hvide sande kommen wollen. 
Jetzt kann ich dir nicht sagen, wie das ausgeht, werde aber berichten.:q:q

@ heitzer 
Dirk, diese sogenannten aquakulturen sind sogar umweltfreundlich, weil die fische nicht mehr mit fahrzeugen über strassen transportiert werden müssen :q - die urlauber holen sie sich ab.
 Die partikel, die dort im wasser schweben, die tierischen exkremente usw., werden dann von spezialisten verfeinert, die dann kein kölnisch wasser zaubern, sondern eine hvide sande tropfen und es werden probeflakons an den Frauen verteilt. Wenn dieses parfüm sich dann einen festen platz erobert hat, dann kommen alle jungen mädels nach hvide sande - es wirkt wie ein magnet - da alle einmal in den armen der angelnden junggesellen liegen wollen, weil dieser duft etwas animalisches an sich hat.
 Und die frauen, die nicht zufrieden sind, sie wissen zwar nicht warum, weil ihr mann vielleicht angler ist und der duft nicht verfeinert war, an die hat man auch gedacht - wie du es schon erwähnt hast, da  werden aquarellkurse für angeboten und die "kunstwerke" werden in dem schleusenraum der öffentlichkeit vorgestellt.. Dann blühen die förmlich auf, das ist besser als wenn sie pillen schlucken. Und wenn sie dann noch in der hafenpost von hvide sande in der zeitung ihren namen lesen und ihr bild abgedruckt ist, dann ist der schritt bis zur ausstellung im moma in new york bzw. zur biennale in venedig nicht mehr weit, :q jedenfalls hält sie dieser glaube jung.:q
 Nun muss man nur noch die kommunalpolitiker überzeugen, wobei ich dieses, als das kleinste übel sehe.:q:q
 Nicht umsonst hat man hvide sande den namen " das tor zur welt" gegeben. Die wikinger sind zwar von varde aus gestartet und ihre erste eroberungsfahrt war die kleine insel holy island vor der schottischen küste. (nebenbei erwähnt, dort habe ich schon eine duftspur hinterlassen - eine installation mit algen aus dem meer)


----------



## Schleuse (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Schleuse
> Ich bin nicht der mefo spezialist, ich glaube an der schleuse bzw. im fjord ist das angeln auf mefos und lachs verboten - ich kann es nicht genau sagen. Wobei ich schon mal eine mefo vor jahren vor der schleuse geangelt habe. Ich gehe gar nicht auf mefo dort. Jedoch hier im board sind einige angler, die auf mefo gehen - die wissen genau, was los ist und können dir die stückzahlen nennen, die sie in den jahren gefangen haben. Du wirst erstaunt sein. |supergri
> Ich sage mal, wenn du ständig angelst -  muss du schon glück haben, wenn du eine in der Woche am haken bekommst.
> Vergleiche hvide sande nicht mit der südlichen ostsee.


Ah ja, besten Dank LAC!
Deine Antwort hatte ich doch glatt übersehen...|uhoh::q
Ich fische schon seit vielen Jahren auf Mefo, meist in DE oder DK, war aber auch schon in Norwegen im Meer erfolgreich.
Mit den "Stückzahlen" kenne ich mich also ganz gut aus...

Ok, ich werd es einfach mal probieren - mal schauen was geht...

Gruß Schleuse


----------



## AAlfänger (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Otto, 
vielen Dank, das du die Seehunde zu etwas Zurückhaltung ermahnt hast!#6
Wobei die eine Geschwindigkeit entwickeln, die toll ist in meinen Augen. Meine Frau sagt hingegen, ich würde die gleiche Geschwindigkeit erreichen, wenn ich essen will, aber nur dann!:q:q:q:q:q
Wenn Sie einen Auftrag für mich hat, dann würde alles länger dauern|gr:!
Das versuche ich denn mit der Genetic zu erklären|kopfkrat:q:q:q

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> vielen Dank, das du die Seehunde zu etwas Zurückhaltung ermahnt hast!#6
> Wobei die eine Geschwindigkeit entwickeln, die toll ist in meinen Augen. Meine Frau sagt hingegen, ich würde die gleiche Geschwindigkeit erreichen, wenn ich essen will, aber nur dann!:q:q:q:q:q
> Wenn Sie einen Auftrag für mich hat, dann würde alles länger dauern|gr:!
> ...


 


Der Genetic des Mannes, oder des Seehundes?


----------



## AAlfänger (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Jürgen,
Ich denke mal die des Mannes:q:q:q, das rührt noch aus der Zeit, als wir noch in Höhlen wohnten und Jäger waren! Wenn es zur Jagt ging, waren die 
Männer schnell, aber die Höhle ausfegen war dann wohl doch nichts:q:q:q:q
Anders ausgedrückt, zeige mal die Menge an Frauen auf, die in der Lage sind, das gefährlichste Raubtier den Wurm, mit dem wir Angler täglich kämpfen auf einen Haken zu ziehen und damit einen Fisch zu fangen|uhoh:!
Das währe doch ein wichtiger Beitrag zur Ernährung:vik:

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> Ich denke mal die des Mannes:q:q:q, das rührt noch aus der Zeit, als wir noch in Höhlen wohnten und Jäger waren! Wenn es zur Jagt ging, waren die
> Männer schnell, aber die Höhle ausfegen war dann wohl doch nichts:q:q:q:q
> Anders ausgedrückt, zeige mal die Menge an Frauen auf, die in der Lage sind, das gefährlichste Raubtier den Wurm, mit dem wir Angler täglich kämpfen auf einen Haken zu ziehen und damit einen Fisch zu fangen|uhoh:!
> ...


 


Dieses Thema sollten wir mal 1:1 aussaufen. Bin zur selben Zeit vor Ort.#6


----------



## AAlfänger (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Bei einem Thema von solch einer elementaren Wichtigkeit bin ich aucch sofort dazu bereit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:m
Würde sogar die notwendige Flüssigkeit zur Schmierung der Stimmbänder mitbringen, damit der Erfahrungsaustausch nicht ins Stocken gerät!#6

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Bei einem Thema von solch einer elementaren Wichtigkeit bin ich aucch sofort dazu bereit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:m
> Würde sogar die notwendige Flüssigkeit zur Schmierung der Stimmbänder mitbringen, damit der Erfahrungsaustausch nicht ins Stocken gerät!#6
> 
> Gruß Jürgen


 


Jürgen an Jürgen,

werden uns schon einig werden. Habe noch eine zweibeinige Geheimwaffe in Petto.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## LAC (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Ihr beiden "würmer"
 bei dem gespräch möchte ich auch dabei sein, ich bringe auch als anschauungsmaterial lebende würmer mit und ein fläschchen wein.
 Aal Jürgen, seitdem wir aufrecht gehen, haben wir uns von den würmern reichlich entfernt. Heute ist schnell denken angesagt, das sehen die frauen nicht,


----------



## AAlfänger (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Otto,
du bist selbstverständlich bei unserer Runde willkommen#6#6#6#6#6#6! Vieleicht kannst du als wissenschaftlich bewanderter Spezialist ja mal Licht in dunkle Sachen bringen! Zum Beispiel, warum die Frauen keine Wattwürmer im Kühlschrank haben wollen#d#d Aber wohl leckeres Fischfilet oder einen schönen Braten?
Das eine ist doch wohl Vorrausetzung für das Andere!
Dieses Thema beschäftigt mich schon viele Jahre. Meine Tochter ist in dieser Hinsicht ganz anders: gib mir den Fisch, ich mach den tot! Ebenso kein Problem mit Würmern, aber sie studiert auch Biologie.
Ich denke mal, das da meine Gene gewonnen haben:q:q:q:q:q

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## LAC (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Aalfänger
Jürgen, das kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass deine frau keine würmer im kühlschrank haben will, :q Das problem hast aber nicht nur du, fast alle angler, die noch frauen haben.:q

Selbst wenn du es einem fremden menschen erzählst, dass du regenwürmer im kühlschrank lagerst- denkt diese person, der kerl ist verrückt. 
Interessant ist, das man dieses fühlt bzw. denkt und dann kommt die erklärung, warum sie dort im kühlschrank liegen. Dieses macht man ja nur, als schutz, da man nicht als verrückter da stehen will.
Das sagt aus, dass wir nach ganz bestimmten regeln leben. Es gehört dort nicht hin, man will davon nichts wissen und so entstehen tabuzonen. Wir unterhalten uns stundenlang über das sagenhafte fressen, was es auf der party gab, aber nicht ein wort verliert man, wenn man von der toilette kommt. Dabei könnte man doch sagen mensch was war das für ein genuss, ich bin jetzt befreit von dem ganzen dreck, was ich gestern gefressen habe - fühle mich richtig wohl. Und weil man nichts sagt, sagt die frau, du bist so schweigsam, hast sicherlich über die brille gepinkelt und nicht abgewischt.
So können Konflikte entstehen, ja sogar gesellschaftliche probleme.

Wir beiben also im alten trott und machen das, was wir immer gemacht haben - und dann versteht man nicht mehr die welt. - wenn man von einigen sachen überrascht wird - im kleinen von regenwürmer im kühlschrank - erst wenn deine frau feststellt, dass man damit fische fangen kann und muss, damit man überlebt, ändert sie sich und du darfst den ganzen kühlschrank füllen.
Regenwürmer, die gehören halt nicht im kühlschrank - da ist nur was essbares drin - wobei man die panieren und in butter schön goldbraun braten kann. 

Schick sie doch mal ins schungelcamp, dann legt sich das.:q:q

Ich würde ihr mal als "homage an meine liebste" - mit getrockneten regenwürmern ein liebesgruß schreiben. Das ist was ganz orginelles, den liebesgruß wird sie in ihrem leben - egal was passiert - nicht mehr vergessen.:q 
Deine tochter wird doch biologin, die könnte es wissenschaftlich begleiten indem du die worte aus unterschiedlichen watt - und regenwürmer schreibst - dann sind die lieben worte auch noch lehrreich.
Ist halt durchgeknallt - aber so beginnt bei mir die kunst.:q ist zwar schwer zu verstehen, aber tief im inneren zu spüren. Erst wenn man sich damit intensiv befasst, geht beim betrachter ein licht an - das brennt aber dann immer, damit er nicht stolpert.

Jürgen, die welt ist halt farbenfroh und man lernt nie aus. 
Ich hoffe ja, dass du die würmer verpackt hast , sonst kann es sein, das der käse im Kühlschrank noch mehr löcher bekommt.:q:q 










.


----------



## AAlfänger (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Otto,
Du hast das Problem erkannt#6#6#6#6 und alles auf den Punkt gebracht!
Nachdem ich durch meine Frau vor nun fast 40 Jahren zum Dänemark Urlauber und Liebhaber des Landes wurde muß ich ein bischen vorsichtig sein|kopfkrat:lnicht das auf einmal Dänemark gestrichen ist!:c Weil das währe der Supergau.
Übrigens erzählt meine Tochter ihrer Mutter immer ganz ausführlich, wenn sie Würmer oder anderes Getier seziert hat.:q:q:q:q

Gruß Jürgen

PS:Muß jetzt erstmal Schnee räumen|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## heitzer (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Jürgen, Du hast völlig recht, man muss immer berücksichtigen, dass Frauen anders sind. Zu geradeaus können sie nicht ab|kopfkrat. 

Nun muss man ja weder zum Pantoletti noch zum Frauenversteher:l werden aber mit etwas Toleranz und eigener Souveränität sollte es eigentlich gehen. 

Diese Probleme haben, wie Otto zutreffend anmerkte, alle Angler mit Frauen. Um es mit Udo Lindenberg zu sagen "mach Dein Ding". Man muss wirklich nicht alles mit Frauen ausdiskutieren|bla:, das machen die mit uns auch nicht#d.

LG Dirk


----------



## rippi (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Mal eine generelle Nachfrage, habt ihr schon mal Lippfische oder Klippenbarsche in Hvide Sande gefangen? 
 Ja oder Nein reicht, wenn Ja könnt ihr mir natürlich gerne Tipps zusätzlich geben.


----------



## LAC (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Rippi

Ja ! Ich kann dir nicht sagen, wie er am Haken kam. Hab aber ein Foto.


----------



## rippi (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Coole Sache danke, war aber nicht vom Boot oder?


----------



## LAC (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Coole Sache danke, war aber nicht vom Boot oder?




Nein, der fisch wurde nicht vom boot gefangen, sondern von der alten mole, da diese fische verstecke lieben. 
Aber es lohnt sich nicht, wenn man ihn fangen will, dass man sich extra ein sommerhaus mietet - das geht nur in den südlichen ländern und dann auch nur an bestimmten orten. 
Nur zur informaton, ich habe festgestellt :q, dass fische gut auf naturköder gehen und diese auch fressen - an eisen, beißen sie sich die zähne aus. :q:q:q
 Dieses ist der gefleckte lippfisch (labrus bergylta), insgesamt leben 6 arten in der nordsee.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Otto,#h

bei mir ist soeben ein Päckchen angekommem.:q Hättest du nicht so einen strubbeligen Bart, dann könnte ich dich knutschen.:k


----------



## AAlfänger (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> bei mir ist soeben ein Päckchen angekommem.:q Hättest du nicht so einen strubbeligen Bart, dann könnte ich dich knutschen.:k


Ist Otto jetzt ein Lippfisch?;+;+;+

Gruß Jürgen#6#6


----------



## LAC (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen
ein mann ein wort! 
 Jürgen nicht so viel dickes, für das knutschen, rasiere ich mich extra - will wissen wie du das machst.:q:q da pfeife ich auf den bart. :q:q
 Innerhalb von 24 std - das war wirklich schnell.

 @aalfänger
 Jürgen, du bist aber gemein zu mir, sehe ich denn aus wie ein lippfisch, nein, nein, nein, als ich dein postig las, habe mich sofort vor dem spiegel begutachtet - nur weil ich eine hasenscharte habe, soll ich ein lippfisch sein. :q Aber du hast recht, denn oft läuft mir der speichel daraus, wenn ich dann noch beim knutschen die augen verdrehe, denn fällt die frau vor meine füßen auf die knie und betet mich an - bitte, bitte,  nicht nochmal machen.  Zum glück kennt sie meinen lippenstift nicht, dann würde sie dieses nicht sagen,:q:q nicht was falsches denken, nur weil sie anstand besitzt, da man mit vollem mund nicht spricht


----------



## AAlfänger (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Otto,
ich wollte bestimmt nicht gemein sein:m,ich kenne dich ja Leider nur von Fotos aus dem Board! Darum auch meine Frage nach dem Lippfisch! Ich habe auch schon mal versucht dich in Lydum zu finden, was mir aber leider nicht gelungen ist.#c Aber vieleicht kommt es doch noch zu einem kennen lernen :m
Im Mai bin ich ja wieder in Hvide Sande,vieleicht klapt es denn ja,ich würde mich riesig freuen|wavey:
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## LAC (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Aaalfänger
 Jürgen, ich habe dieses als scherz gepostet  *lach. Keine sorge, bin halt ein lippfisch *lach nochmal. Wir werden uns bestimmt im mai sehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Otto,#h

klappt die Austernernte anfang Mai in Esbjerg auch noch?#c


----------



## AAlfänger (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Aaalfänger
> Jürgen, ich habe dieses als scherz gepostet  *lach. Keine sorge, bin halt ein lippfisch *lach nochmal. Wir werden uns bestimmt im mai sehen.


Hallo Otto,
habe ich auch nicht anders gesehen|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri, wenn auch vieleicht andere es manchmal nicht verstehen, etwas Spott und Ironie gehöhrt einfach dazu!
Übrigens habe ich mir überlegt, wenn ich im Mai auf Hering angele werde ich die Leitrobbe von deiner dressierten Truppe umdrehen(Wie in einem Spionagefilm der Spion) und dann wird sie mir die Heringe zuwerfen!:l Ich liebe Robben
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## LAC (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
 Jürgen, ich kann es dir nicht sagen - sie sollen sich ja wahnsinnig vermehren.
http://www.nwzonline.de/wilhelmshaven/austern-erobern-das-wattenmeer_a_5,1,1116626061.html
 Wobei ich sie gerne esse, wenn ich eingeladen werde. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man in der ho bucht welche im watt findet - miesmuscheln habe ich mir schon mal an der langen mole beim schnorcheln gepflückt und gleichzeitig pilker und andere kunstköder, wo du in norwegen mit angeln kannst.



 @Aalfänger
Die Idee ist nicht schlecht mit der robbe, ich habe eine inzwischen soweit dressiert, der kannst du eine einkaufstüte geben, dann bringt sie dir die tüte gefüllt mit heringe zurück, dann muss du dich nicht immer bücken. Auf die Idee kam ich, weil im herbst die angler kaum ein hering gefangen haben - die finden immer welche. Hat was mit den großen augen zu tun, weil sie nicht blind sind.:q:q Nichts gegen die angler:q aber die können halt unterwasser etwas besser sehen.:q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> Jürgen, ich kann es dir nicht sagen - sie sollen sich ja wahnsinnig vermehren.
> http://www.nwzonline.de/wilhelmshaven/austern-erobern-das-wattenmeer_a_5,1,1116626061.html
> Wobei ich sie gerne esse, wenn ich eingeladen werde. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man in der ho bucht welche im watt findet - miesmuscheln habe ich mir schon mal an der langen mole beim schnorcheln gepflückt und gleichzeitig pilker und andere kunstköder, wo du in norwegen mit angeln kannst.
> ...


----------



## heitzer (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ist doch toll, dass die Austern sich in hiesigen Gefilden so wohl fühlen. Dann könnten in HS neben Aquakulturen leckere Austern in Säcken bereitgehalten werden. Auf Sylt verkaufen die angeblich im Jahr über 1 Mio. Stück zu 1,70 €. Da geht was, auch in HS. Dann könnten entsprechend betuchte Schickki-Tussen ihren Helden beim Lachsfang in der Aquakultur zusehen und dabei noch Austern schlürfen!
Gruß Dirk


----------



## eislander (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Leute,
seit vorsichtig mit den Austern. Was sich in unseren Gefilden sehr schnell verbreitet ist die pazifische Auster. Sie wurde mal in unser Ökosystem eingeschleppt, verdrängt die heimische Auster und  die Miesmuschel, schmeckt nicht und die Schalen sind so hart und scharfkantig das man sich beim laufen im Watt leicht die Gummistiefel daran zerschneidet und wenn man sie öffnen will sollte man auf jeden Fall Kettenhandschuhe tragen. Abgesehen davon kleben sie sich mit einem Kleber an Spundwänden fest der die Konservierung auflöst und diese dann rosten wie doll. Im alten Marinehafen von Borkum kann man das Werk dieser Austern schon bestaunen. Zu guter letzt nehmen sie auch noch den Wattwürmern den Lebensraum und schmälern damit einigen Tieren die Lebensgrundlage.
Gruß
Eislander


----------



## Danmark2k (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ja ja, die Globalisierung und ihre nebenwirkungen 
Austern in der Nordsee
Wollhandkrabben, Schwarzmundgrundeln und Wolgazander in heimischen Gewässern wo sie einfach nichts zu suchen haben und nur das Gleichgewicht der Natur stören.
Wer da noch schreibt ist doch toll dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen!:vik:
Gruss......vor allem ins Heringsfreie Hvide Sande |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



eislander schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> seit vorsichtig mit den Austern. Was sich in unseren Gefilden sehr schnell verbreitet ist die pazifische Auster. Sie wurde mal in unser Ökosystem eingeschleppt, verdrängt die heimische Auster und die Miesmuschel, schmeckt nicht und die Schalen sind so hart und scharfkantig das man sich beim laufen im Watt leicht die Gummistiefel daran zerschneidet und wenn man sie öffnen will sollte man auf jeden Fall Kettenhandschuhe tragen. Abgesehen davon kleben sie sich mit einem Kleber an Spundwänden fest der die Konservierung auflöst und diese dann rosten wie doll. Im alten Marinehafen von Borkum kann man das Werk dieser Austern schon bestaunen. Zu guter letzt nehmen sie auch noch den Wattwürmern den Lebensraum und schmälern damit einigen Tieren die Lebensgrundlage.
> Gruß
> Eislander


 

Hallo Eislander,

Du hast sicherlich recht mit Deinen Aussagen. Nur dass sie nicht schmecken und man Kettenhandschuhe zum öffnen braucht, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Wir konnten sie jedenfalls ohne Probleme mit einem normalen Messer öffnen.:m


----------



## LAC (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Danmark2k
Das die pazifische auster, die ja aus japan kommt, inzwischen auch deutschland erobert hat, ist nicht das beste für unser aquatische fauna - bis jetzt hat sie noch keine natürlichen feinde hier - aber dieses kann sich ja auch noch ändern, wenn die fische mit den zähnen aus dem süden kommen - momentan hat sie hier nur liebhaber, der eine der sie züchtet und der andere, der sie schlürft.
Ich glaube, dass sie schon fast weltweit vertreten ist- da haben sicherlich die zuchtanstalten auch dran schuld - sie zählt halt ja zu den meist verkauften muscheln, da sie schnellwüchsig ist. Inzwischen hat man ihr schon kulinarische namen gegeben z.b. in deutschland wird sie als sylter royal und in frankreich als „fines de claires“ angeboten. 
Wobei ein feind langsam aus norwegen zu uns kommt, die königskrabbe, die auch aus japan kommt. Diese monsterkrabbe frisst diese auster bzw. sylter royal, Die krabbe hat auch keine natürliche feinde - nur freunde wieder - die einen züchten sie und die anderen fressen sie, weil das fleisch halt so schmackhaft ist. 
Das problem liegt wieder bei den zuchtanstalten - so ist es halt in norwegen, das kennen wir ja dort bei den lachsen auch- da ist es nur etwas anders gelagert.

Das ist unsere zeit in der wir leben - früher war der lachs ein arme leute essen, der vor der tür gefangen wurde, da war es pflicht, dass bedienstete vier mal in der woche lachs essen mussten - da kannte man keine monsterkrabbe oder auster im inland, da brauchte man eine woche mit der postkutsche bis man in paris war - die wikinger brauchten Wochen und  haben schon zweimal vor paris gelegen bzw. erobert.
 Heute sieht alles anders aus, da meldet man sich für eine mondfahrt an und du liest hier im anglerboard etwas über monsterkrabben, die aus japan stammen. 
Auf dem vormarsch sind auch schon die quallen. In sibirien ist ein landstrich, da kann kein fischer mehr fische fangen - da sind nur noch quallen in den netzen, die nach japan verkauft werden und dort paniert als delikatesse angeboten werden - vielleicht als japanischer pizzahut.
Diese information kann ich dir nur posten, weil wir heute sofort informiert werden bzw. zugriffe haben bzw. es auch verschlafen können. Deshalb verstehen einige sich selbst nicht mehr Heute könnte man einen roboter programmieren, der könnte alle postings hier beantworten ohne eine fehler zu machen. 
 Entschuldigung, wenn ich im eifer des gefechtes einen fehler gemacht habe und was falsches gepostet habe - ich bin ja keine programmierte kiste - ich schlafe ja auch dann und wann.:q und sage jetzt gute nacht.

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, eine muschel zu öffnen - egal welche art - ist nicht, als wenn ich eine scheibe brot abschneidet - man sollte schon wissen wo der muskel sitzt und das richtige werkzeug haben d.h. ein geeignetes messer. Dann ist es verhältnismäßig einfach, nun wird man es nicht so schnell schaffen wie die franz. austern verkäufer. 
Betreffend des schneides, sage ich sogar, dass du dich schneller an einer miesmuschel schneidest, als an einer auster - so kenne ich es, da ich die miesmuschel unterwasser förmlich gepflückt (ich nehme handschuhe dabei) und die auster mit dem hammer und messer fömlich vom untergrund (stein) entfernt habe, da die unterschale sich im lauf der zeit mit dem stein verbunden hat.
Und auch da muss man genau wissen, wo man das messer ansetzt, sonst zetrümmerst du sie. Es ist kein filetiermesser sondern ein tauchermesser.
In der zuchtanstalt sieht alles anders aus., da werden sie sogar hochgepäppelt, damit sie dick und rund werden.

Ich habe schon welche beauftragt, sich zu erkundigen, wo die führungen gemacht werden.


----------



## LAC (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo, 
 da freute sich schon ein krabbenfischer aus hvide sande, dass er so ein großes tier im netz hatte. Als er dann an bord lag, soll er über bord zurück ins wasser gekrochen sein und hat mit einem arm die  kapitänskajüte mitgenommen. In california ist er jetzt gestrandet, so wird berichtet. :q:q  Die Holzbretter von der kajütte hat man in blavand gefunden.
 Nun kann ich kein engl. aber ich glaube, so steht es hier geschrieben - ihr könnt euch selbst ein bild machen, dieser wirbellose ist schon gewaltig. 

http://www.inquisitr.com/1090142/giant-squid-on-california-coast-is-a-hoax/source/taboola/


----------



## heitzer (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Otto,

das ist ja eine tolle Qualle! Als glühender Verfechter der Gentechnik finde ich interessant, dass dieses beeindruckende Zuchtergebnis in der Fukushima-Power-Aquakultur erzielt wurde. Es ist hier festzustellen, dass radioaktive Strahlung zu dieser herrlichen Genveränderung führte. 

Man sollte die Endlagerfrage für radioaktiven Müll so lösen, wie andere Entsorgungsmaßnahmen: einfach im Meer verklappen. Durch die Genmanipulation bei den Meeresbewohnern entstehen dann riesige Fische u.s.w., die alle Ernährungsprobleme der Welt lösen und den Anglern immer neue Rekordfänge ermöglichen. 

Gruß Dirk

P.S.: Hoffentlich ist das Winterloch bald vorbei


----------



## LAC (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ heitzer
Dirk, du hast recht - hoffentlich ist bald das winterloch vorbei. Wenn du jedoch zuhause einen heißen ofen hast, kannst du im winterloch viel freude bekommen.

Das ist der hammer, als ich diesen bericht gelesen habe - wobei ich glaube, es ist eine ente und das bild ist retuschiert. 
Wobei die gentechnik ganz schön ausarten kann- es kommt noch soweit, daß man demnächst nur noch ein krebsgeschwulzt frißt. Die ersten fische, die in japan bestrahlt wurden, sind in amerika schon angekommen.
Wenn demnächst kleine uboote vor der schleuse in hvide sande stehen, dann sind das lachse und meerforellen, die aus der zuchtanstalt ausgebrochen sind und sich eine pille abholen wollen, da sie nichts anderes fressen und nicht mehr klar kommen in der freier natur.
Ich sehe schon bildlich, die fliegenfischer mitten im fluß stehen, mit einem schutzanzug - sehen dann aus, als wenn eine skulptur aus legosteine im wasser steht - natur pur nach dänischer art.:q:q
Gruß


----------



## heitzer (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@LAC

Stimmt schon, Otto, 

die sogenannte moderne Nahrungsmittelproduktion führt vielfach zu ekligen und ungesunden Fressalien, die man nichtmal seiner Mülltonne zumuten möchte. Wohl dem, der da nicht drauf zugreifen muss. 

Wie wohltuend ist es doch, die herrliche Natur am Fjord oder Strand in HS zu genießen! Ich kenne kein besseres Barsch- und Hechtrevier, als den Fjord und kaum ein besseres auf Hering, als die Schleuse. Wie gut haben wir Angler und Naturfreunde es auf dieser Welt!  :vik:

Gruß Dirk

P.S.: Hast recht, mit dem Winterloch und dem Ofen...


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ heitzer
> Dirk, du hast recht - hoffentlich ist bald das winterloch vorbei. Wenn du jedoch zuhause einen heißen ofen hast, kannst du im winterloch viel freude bekommen.
> 
> Moin,
> ...


----------



## LAC (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ heitzer
Dirk, da gebe ich dir recht, bei den fischarten würde ich noch eine art mehr erwähnen z.b. den hornhecht - ich kenne zwar zig plätze ich europa wo man sie fangen kann, aber keinen wo sie in solchen stückzahlen vorkommen - förmlich gebündelt wollen sie alle durch´s nadelöhr - die schleuse. Wenn die schleuse nicht wäre, würde alles anders aussehen.
Solltest du mal in der nacht, südlich an der zweiten lampe auf der schleusenbrücke ins wasser schauen - richtung meerseite - dann siehst du ein naturschauspiel ersten rangen - da sammeln sich die hornhechte und schwimmen im kreis - es sind tausende - du siehst nur noch als farbe silber. Im volksmund nennt man ihn ja auch, den "marlin des kleinen mannes".


@ Carsten Heidorn

Ein heißer ofen ist schon wichtig - nun kommt es darauf an, wie alt er ist, denn je älter er ist, je früher schläfst du bei der kälte im winterloch ein. Einige benötigen keinen ofen, die rubbeln sich immer d.h. in den vier jahreszeiten warm und stellen sich dabei einen heißen ofen vor, die machen sich halt was vor. 
Carsten, du darfst nicht lachen, wenn du das liest - ich meine das ernst. :q
 Gruß


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Einige benötigen keinen ofen, die rubbeln sich immer d.h. in den vier jahreszeiten warm und stellen sich dabei einen heißen ofen vor, die machen sich halt was vor. 


Moin Otto,
 ja von dieser Spezies hab ich auch schon gehört, zum Glück hab ich einen Kamin  und schlaf auf keinem Loch ein.#u|schlaf:

 Mal was anderes : die Webcam läuft wieder 

 Gruß
 Carsten


----------



## LAC (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,
heute waren an der westküste in henne strand mehr schaulustige menschen, als touristen in der sommerzeit. Grund: zwei zahnwale (pottwale) sind gestrandet. Beide haben die strandung nicht überlebt, der eine war sofort tot und der andere, der etwa 1000 m südlicher im wasser lag, lebte noch einige zeit ist jedoch inzwischen auch verstorben. j 
Die wale hatten eine länge von etwa 15 m.
Die schaulustigen menschen hatten natürlich kein respet vor einem tier - sie liefen über den toten wal und haben wie schon auf auf der Insel romö vor zig jahren - als dort mehrer wale strandeten - förmlich buggie wuggie drauf getanzt.
Unvorstellbar, ich habe einen film darüber gedreht und werde ihn mal gelegentlich bei youtube einsetzen.
Das hat zwar nichts mit hvide sande zu tun, sie werden jedoch morgen nach hvide sande gebracht und anschießend in kopenhagen präpariert. 
Werde noch einige fotos hier einsetzen.
Gruß


----------



## rippi (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Die schaulustigen menschen hatten natürlich kein respet vor einem tier - sie liefen über den toten wal und haben wie schon auf auf der Insel romö vor zig jahren - als dort mehrer wale strandeten - förmlich buggie wuggie drauf getanzt.
> Gruß



Sieh es mal so, wenigstens hat sich keiner Fleisch oder so, davon abgeschnitten. Und es anschließend im Dorf verkauft.

 Aber kommen sie nach der Präparation zurück nach Henne Strand? oder ist darüber noch nichts bekannt?


----------



## porscher (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

echt respektlos! Manche Menschen haben halt nichts im kopf!


----------



## LAC (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Rippi

Sie bleiben nicht in hvide sande und kommen auch nicht zurück nach henne strand - es ist ja eine mühsame arbeit, die knochen zu präparieren, da die knochen voll mit öl sind, welches ausgewaschen werden muss, sonst werden die knochen später dunkel und zersetzen sich. 
Ich glaube, dass ein museum die knochen bekommt. Wo soll der denn in henne strand ausgestellt werden - beim kaufmann im regal, dann freuen sich die verkäuferinnen, da der schwanz im aufenthaltsraum liegt.
In nymindegab hat man extra ein haus dafür gebaut. 
Morgen sind da mehrere sattelschlepper und kranwagen, die die tiere bewegen - da liegen ja jeweils 25 tonnen.


----------



## rippi (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ja ich dachte, dass die für den Tourismus wichtigen Unternehmen sich dass nicht nehmen lassen und da auch ein Haus für bauen, da es ja zwei sind. 

 Da mit den Leuten auf den Wal ist aber wirklich voll abartig.


----------



## LAC (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ rippi
Wenn ein walskelett später in henne strand einen festen platz bekommen würde, dann würde dieses sicher den tourismus bereichern. Man könnte daraus eine lehrreiche attraktion schaffen. Dieses muss aber realisiert werden und dafür braucht man nicht nur walknochen.
Man könnte auch ein fahrendes museum schaffen, dann könnte der wal in der hochsaison seine reise auf dem trockenen an der Westküste fortsetzen - dann kommen auch die kleinen badeorte in dem genuss. 
Alles ist möglich - wie sagt man so schön, packen wir´s an, :q wobei man nicht vergessen sollte, um 16.30 Uhr ist feierabend. |supergri|supergri


----------



## heitzer (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Die armen Wale.:c Wo kommen die denn her und warum haben die bloss die Orientierung verloren? Oder gibt es einen anderen Grund, weshalb die an Land geschwommen sind? Vielleicht waren die auch alt und/oder krank und wollten sterben.

Naja, wenigstens sind so grosse Meeressäuger zu gross für Otto zum Dressieren auf Heringsfang und die sind auch zu gross für den Hafen und werden nie vor der Schleuse nerven so, wie die Seehunde.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## rippi (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> Naja, wenigstens sind so grosse Meeressäuger zu gross für Otto zum Dressieren auf Heringsfang und die sind auch zu gross für den Hafen und werden nie vor der Schleuse nerven so, wie die Seehunde.
> 
> Gruß Dirk



Noch nicht, bei der nächsten Aushebung des Hafens werden sie dann endlich reinziehen. Geht dann mit der 500 gr Pose und Garnelen und Seeringlern.

 Parallel zum Marlin des kleinen Mannes, gibt es dann den Hornhecht des übermütigen Mannes


----------



## MS aus G (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hi Ihr HSer,
 ich bin zwar keiner aus eurem Thread, finde die Berichte aber sehr informativ, manchmal auch schwer zu "verstehen". Ich finde dieses eine Bild aber mehr als pervers, da ich nicht glaube, das irgendjemand der "Bergsteiger" möchte, das nach Ihrem Ableben die ganze Beerdigung über sie hinwegsteigt. Besonders erschreckend finde ich das da Kinder mit dabei sind. Wie sollen die jemals Achtung vor anderen Geschöpfen haben können, wenn sie es toll finden auf toten Körpern herumzulaufen.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## LAC (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hi Ihr HSer,
> ich bin zwar keiner aus eurem Thread, finde die Berichte aber sehr informativ, manchmal auch schwer zu "verstehen". Ich finde dieses eine Bild aber mehr als pervers, da ich nicht glaube, das irgendjemand der "Bergsteiger" möchte, das nach Ihrem Ableben die ganze Beerdigung über sie hinwegsteigt. Besonders erschreckend finde ich das da Kinder mit dabei sind. Wie sollen die jemals Achtung vor anderen Geschöpfen haben können, wenn sie es toll finden auf toten Körpern herumzulaufen.
> Gruß Mario



Mario, da gebe ich dir recht, sie gehen in worten über leichen, sie haben kein respekt. Ich habe fotos, da sind 14 personen auf dem wal. Toll fand ich , dass ein kind eine große kerze als gedenklicht angezündet hat. Das gewicht war so groß, dass konservatoren des staatl. natur museums ihn vor ort zerlegt haben - dabei explodierte er. 
vestkystenttp://nyhederne.tv2.dk/2014-02-17-r%C3%A5dden-hval-stanken-er-uudholdelig


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> Die armen Wale.:c Wo kommen die denn her und warum haben die bloss die Orientierung verloren? Oder gibt es einen anderen Grund, weshalb die an Land geschwommen sind? Vielleicht waren die auch alt und/oder krank und wollten sterben..
> 
> Gruß Dirk



Hej ,
 die kommen aus den Weiten des Meeres und haben die Orientierung verloren weil sie kein Navi dabei hatten, das wiederum Stresste sie so sehr das die armen Meeressäuger ein Burn-Out Syndrom bekamen und deshalb den Freitod suchten. Jetzt wissen wir es.#d

 Gruß
 Carsten


----------



## derkleine (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ok, wer von Euch hat mit Tintenfisch angefüttert??? :-D ;-)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/vere...ottwale-in-daenemark-gestrandet-a-954054.html


----------



## Floschi (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Sei ehrlich Otto. Nach Jahren warst du mal wieder Brandungsangeln und hast übertrieben. Wolltest mal wieder nen neuen Rekord und ziehst zwei Pottwale raus! 
Aber mal im Ernst. Die Touristen auf dem Wal gehen mal garnicht!


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wobei ich nicht mal glaube dass da so viele Touristen bei sind. Bei der Menge an Menschen wohl eher einheimische.


----------



## LAC (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej ,
> die kommen aus den Weiten des Meeres und haben die Orientierung verloren weil sie kein Navi dabei hatten, das wiederum Stresste sie so sehr das die armen Meeressäuger ein Burn-Out Syndrom bekamen und deshalb den Freitod suchten. Jetzt wissen wir es.#d
> 
> Gruß
> Carsten



Carsten, das ist nicht ganz richtig, so wie berichtet wurde, saß am henne strand seit einer woche ein einsamer angler. Er soll einen speziellen geruch abgegeben haben, der so fürchterlich, fömlich bestialisch nach fisch gestunken hat. Platte wollte er fangen, hatte jedoch kein erfolg. Jedenfalls soll dieser penetrante  geruch - es muss ein weiblicher gewesen sein  - diesen wal angelockt haben, denn es war ein männliches tier, der dann im wilden rausch halt gestrandet ist - das passiert ja auch bei menschen. wenn sie tierisch drauf sind.

 Es ist kein anglerlatein, denn ich habe ihn untersucht und den zenterschweren schwellkörper umarmt und auch fotografiert - ein foto trage ich jetzt immer bei mir, es dient jetzt als lockmittel - da es immer vorab für stimmung sorgt. :q 

 Ist das nicht schön, wie heiß wir hier die kalte jahreszeit überbrücken.

 Carsten, es waren wenige deutsche hier, jedoch schaulustige aus ganz dänemark - die rede ist von 35.000 menschen -  selbst  mit hubschruber und kleinflugzeuge haben sie sich die wale angesehen.

 Gruß


----------



## anschmu (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Es gibt doch nichts perverseres , widerlicheres als den Menschen auf dieser Welt . Ich habe auch das Gefühl das, um so älter die Menschheit wird umso mehr Intelligenz geht verloren !


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

naja wen man schon mit ankucken muss  wie eine giraffe vor laufender kamera und  vielen kindern zerlegt wird. da frage ich mich ..sind wir auf den rückmarsch richtung steinzeit.,.  also mich wundert garnix mehr. 
 auf auf ... back to the roots. mal eben meine keule aus dem keller holen.. und die frauen auf der strasse mit dem knüppel auf den kopf und ab in die höhle damit.


----------



## rippi (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Naja, die Medien verblöden die breite Bevölkerung halt, wenig lesen, vermeintlich viel erfahren. Und schon geht's los. 

 Das mit der Giraffe ist auch wieder so ein Beispiel, bei der etwas eigentlich harmloses total übertrieben wird. Und irgendwo auch nicht mit den Walen vergleichbar.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Das mit der Giraffe ist auch wieder so ein Beispiel, bei der etwas eigentlich harmloses total übertrieben wird. Und irgendwo auch nicht mit den Walen vergleichbar.



 ich sehe das anders.mit der giraffe hätte man auch hinter verschlossenen türen machen können.,. wie es jeder zoo praktiziert.

das mit den wal ist genau so.. warumm sperren sie nicht das arial?dann hätte niemand auf ihren körpern rumklettern können. ich selber mache da den mensch verantwortlich. die keinen bzw fast keinen respekt mehr vor der natur haben.


----------



## rippi (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Naja, der Zoo hat ja keinen gezwungen zuzusehen und den Wal abzusperren ist doch auch keine Lösung denn so entsteht gar kein Kontakt zur Natur, was der Sache mit den Respekt vor der Natur nicht wirklich fördern würde. 
 Meiner Meinung nach


----------



## LAC (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



anschmu schrieb:


> Es gibt doch nichts perverseres , widerlicheres als den Menschen auf dieser Welt . Ich habe auch das Gefühl das, um so älter die Menschheit wird umso mehr Intelligenz geht verloren !



Anschmu, natürlich ist es pervers, wenn menschen auf dem wal "buggie wuggie" tanzen - jedoch glaube ich nicht, an deine worte "um so älter die menschheit wird umso mehr inteliligenz geht verloren ".
 Wir haben uns im laufe der evolution reichlich vermehrt und einige haben die verbindung zwar zur natur verloren  - jedoch wissen wir auch heute etwas mehr - z.b. hat man mir schon beigebracht, dass die erde rund ist und nicht eine scheibe.  Und ich kann ein flugzeug vom vogel in der luft unterscheiden - in meiner jugendzeit gab es noch naturvölker, die dachten ein flugzeug wäre ein großer vogel. Auch kann ich berichten,  dass ein toter wal,  eine großen gefahr werden kann - da sich faulgase entwickeln und dann kommt der punkt wo er explodiert. Deshalb versuchen profis, den wal sofort anzustechen, damit diese gase entweichen können - aber auch da können kleine explosionen bei vorkommen, wie am henne strand oder wie hier:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq5n7F26s6o 
 Würde man dieses nicht machen, wird der wal eine zeitbombe. 

 @ Forellenkiler 
 Das begehen des toten tieres, war nicht die feine art, dieses sehe ich als respektlos an, sonst lief dort jedoch alles - wenn ich die menschenmenge sehe -  sehr gut und ruhig ab, jedenfalls besser als im fußballstadion. 
 Du kannst einen 15 m wal nicht mit einer dünnbeinigen giraffe vergleichen - hier liegen 30 tonnen im sand und bei flut war es eine insel. 
 Dort ist fachlich schon alles richtig gemacht worden  - er wurde auch eingezäunt - aber nicht mit einem bauzaun - noch schnell günstig bei max bahr gekauft  - sondern mit ein staatl. absperrband  - ähnlich wie die polizei es hat.  Mehrere wissenschaftler aus unterschiedlichen einrichtungen haben dort ihre aufgaben gemacht u.a. auch die  vom fischereimuseum in esbjerg, die zuständig sind für jeden gestrandeten wal in dk. 
 Sie alle haben erfahrung, sind spezialisiert und wissen schon was sie machen müssen, da sie sich der situation anpassen.  Sie haben natürlich keine odnertruppe, wie man es von bundeligaspielen kennt - obwohl die besucherzahlen ja erreicht wurde.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> ich sehe das anders.mit der giraffe hätte man auch hinter verschlossenen türen machen können.,. wie es jeder zoo praktiziert.
> 
> respekt mehr vor der natur haben.


 


Warum sollte man es heimlich machen? Ich finde es bereits schlimm genug, dass Kinder sich mittlerweile so weit von der Natur entfernt haben. Frag doch mal ein Stadtkind welche Farbe eine Kuh hat. Ich kann es dir sagen: *lila :c*
Fischstäbchen sind ja auch nicht deshalb paniert damit es besser schmeckt, sondern damit wir von der gequälten Kreatur nichts sehen.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> . Frag doch mal ein Stadtkind welche Farbe eine Kuh hat. Ich kann es dir sagen: *lila :c*
> .


 l #hnaja   auf einer art hast schon recht aber..   ist eine erziehungs sache.  wie man seinen kinder  das beibringt..  ich wüsste aber meine kinder  würden nicht über ein  totes tier laufen.im gegenteil meine tochter mit ihren 16 jahren würde weinen..  wenn es nach ihr gehen würde..  dürfte ich auch keine fische töten.^^



LAC schrieb:


> .  Mehrere wissenschaftler aus unterschiedlichen  einrichtungen haben dort ihre aufgaben gemacht u.a. auch die  vom  fischereimuseum in esbjerg, die zuständig sind für jeden gestrandeten  wal in dk.
> Sie alle haben erfahrung, sind spezialisiert und wissen schon was sie  machen müssen, da sie sich der situation anpassen.  Sie haben natürlich  keine odnertruppe, wie man es von bundeligaspielen kennt - obwohl die  besucherzahlen ja erreicht wurde.



 ja ich habe bilder gesehen.. wo die wissenschafftler  ihre schnitte gemacht haben.. um den fäulnissgasen vorzubeugen und um  zu prüfen warum das so passiert ist   mit den walen.  das kann ich ja auch verstehen.. und das in dänemark net alles so abläuft wie bei uns ist mir auch klar., fahre ja net seid gestern  dorthin. 

naja otto. bei uns im stadion passen schon par leutchen mehr rein als dort am strand waren^^


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> lol was erzählst du da ?? meine kinder sind stadkinder und wenn ich denen dein geschreibsel zeige. halten die dich für jemanden der teletubbies kuckt. #hnaja auf einer art hast schon recht aber.. ist eine erziehungs sache. wie man seinen kinder das beibringt.. ich wüsste aber meine kinder würden nicht über ein totes tier laufen.im gegenteil meine tochter mit ihren 16 jahren würde weinen.. wenn es nach ihr gehen würde.. dürfte ich auch keine fische töten.^^


 

Siehst du,
schon auf Grund der Wortwahl wird es keine Gemeinsamkeit zwischen uns geben.
Stelle deine Tochter halt in den Ponyhof,und werde mit dem Folgen glücklich.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Siehst du,
> schon auf Grund der Wortwahl wird es keine Gemeinsamkeit zwischen uns geben.
> Stelle deine Tochter halt in den Ponyhof,und werde mit dem Folgen glücklich.




uuuuuuhh machst mir angst .. :m du bist mir völlig latte

 die wortwahl  hast du gewählt und alle stadtkinder über ein kamm gescherrt. 
 darfst dich net wundern wenn man dir genau so dumm kommt. aber du machst mir echt angst..  #6#6#6


----------



## rippi (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

#d#dWenn ihr euch streitet dann über das Thema und macht keine Sprachanalyse, ein bisschen Gesellschaftskritik und so was ist ja ganz cool, aber solche Dinge sind doch nervig, zumal dieser Thread doch ganz gut ohne das auskommt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> uuuuuuhh machst mir angst .. :m du bist mir völlig latte
> 
> die wortwahl hast du gewählt und alle stadtkinder über ein kamm *gescherrt.*
> darfst dich net wundern wenn man dir *genau so dumm kommt.* *aber du machst mir echt angst..* #6#6#6


 


Endlich,

 und ich habe bis vor kurzem immer noch geglaubt du wärest  Supermann. Aber jemanden der einen über den Kamm *scherrt*, den muss natürlich ernst genommen werden.:m


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Endlich,
> 
> und ich habe bis vor kurzem immer noch geglaubt du wärest  Supermann. Aber jemanden der einen über den Kamm *scherrt*, den muss natürlich ernst genommen werden.:m



 supermann?? ich bin grün mf. 

 ich bin der hulk|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> supermann?? ich bin grün mf.
> 
> ich bin der hulk|supergri


 

Welchen IQ hatte der? #c


----------



## rippi (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

#d
Werden eigentlich schon Heringe gefangen? :q


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Welchen IQ hatte der? #c


sehr hoch..  der konnte schon lesen.
#6


----------



## King_Fisher (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Könnt Ihr bitte Euren Privatkrieg woanders austragen...|krach:


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich finde, um es hier noch ein wenig  kurzweiliger zu machen, sollten wir mal wieder das Thema - Hunde vs. Kinder- aufgreifen, mit Schwerpunkt auf das dänische Hundegesetz und dessen Auswirkungen auf die Touristenpopulation in den Sommermonaten. Damit die lieben kleinen auch keine Angst mehr vor sabbernden Zähnefletschenden Bestien haben müssen.


----------



## heitzer (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hier im Forum ist die Stimmung schon, wie manchmal an der Schleuse, wenn die Heringe und die vielen Angler und Reißer da sind. |krach:

Wird eigentlich aktuell was in HS gefangen?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

kann ich Dir in 3 Wochen sagen, Gedult


----------



## LAC (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Jungs, 
 nun regt euch nicht auf und streitet euch nicht hier im board. 

 Wir menschen sind schon sonderbar und eigenartig und jeder sieht die natur mit anderen augen. Da spielt  die theorie und erfahrung eine große rolle und wenn ich mich dafür einsetze, auch noch die zielvorstellung. Deshalb werden oft die verrücktesten sachen gemacht.
 Es ist schon kompliziert alles - ich konnte schon früh lesen, verstand es aber nicht - war aber glücklich, weil ich es nicht wusste.:q ich habe daran gearbeitet und verstehe immer noch nicht alles -oft die kleinsten sachen nicht.
 Bei jeder gebrausanweisung habe ich probleme  sie zu verstehen - haben auch welche dran gearbeitet, die es nicht verstehen.:q

 Das einige stadtkinder glauben,  kühe laufen in den farben lila auf den wiesen rum - da ist was wahres dran. Da sie noch nie eine kuh in der natur gesehen haben und die werbekampagne von milka sich tief verankert hat - obwohl ihre zielvorstellung nur der verkauf von schokolade ist -  da fehlte halt die aufklärung der eltern. Das ist aber in allen bereichen so, wenn die aufklärung fehlt. 
 Deshalb verbringen oft einige stadtmenschen mit ihren kindern ihre ferien auf dem bauernhof, oft auch, weil die eltern es selbst nicht wissen.
 Jeder sollte sich mal selbst durchleuchten und sich fragen, wann war ich denn das letzte mal im zoo oder naturkundemuseum usw.  :q 

 @ forellenkiler,  die wale, die seit jahrhunderten gejagt werden, haben bei uns menschen schon etwas bewirkt. 
 Denn noch nie hat ein zweig in der touristikbranche - solch einen raketenhaften aufstieg gehabt, wie walwachting.
 Da kommt auch die liebe zum fußball nicht mit, so stark ist die liebe zum wal bei den menschen und man braucht auch keine hundertschaft, damit die besuchern nicht ausrasten.

 .


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Jungs,
> nun regt euch nicht auf und streitet euch nicht hier im board.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAC (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Otto,#h

hier regt sich doch niemand auf. Wir überbrücken lediglich die Heringsfreie Zeit und warten drauf, dass es wieder los geht.[/QUOTE]


 Jürgen, dann bin ich ja beruhigt, ich dachte schon, nun muss ich pistolen kaufen, die ich verteile, damit  wir uns an der schleuse den weg frei schießen. :q  
 Kam schon auf den gedanken, für die ganz bösen - meine alte corsario zu ölen, die ist geräuschlos, das fällt nicht so auf, ich könnte sie damit festnageln - d.h. schützen, sollten sie beim anblick  aus angst blind über die straße laufen, wenn ein auto kommt. :q:q:q

 Jürgen, an der schleuse, wird alles super ablaufen, ob da ein reißer drunter ist, einer der schon 30 bleie versenkt hat und 2000 m schnur und zig pilker, einer der die fische mit den schuhen tötet, durch kopfpressung, oder einer der das alles gar nicht mehr versteht was dort abläuft und dabei den hering verliert durch seehunde. 
 Wenn ich all diese unterschiedlichen typen sehe, dann läuft auch wenn vieles falsch gemacht wird, es dort noch ruhig ab. Das hat damit was zu tun, daß kaum einer den mut hat etwas zu sagen, wenn einer was falsches macht.
 Denn wenn man sich selbst durchleuchtet, läuft ja auch nicht immer alles mit rechten dingen zu,  bei den mengen an fisch die dort gefangen werden. Wenn jetzt einer denkt, das stimmt nicht. ich mache immer alles richtig, da ich ein ganz genauer bin, dann angelt er nicht viel, weil er angst vor würmer hat.

 Gruß


----------



## ORKA1977 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Kanns auch nicht mehr abwarten.
Am 10.Mai ist entlich wieder so weit.
Drei Kumpels und ich diesmal in Thorsmine 1 Woche#a
Das Ferinhaus haben wir wieder bei Ferienpartner Hvise Sande
gebucht,sind mit denen sehr zufrieden.
Viele Grüße


----------



## anschmu (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Das Ferinhaus haben wir wieder bei Ferienpartner Hvise Sande
gebucht,sind mit denen sehr zufrieden.

Hab da mal reingeschaut . Finde die Häuser etwas teuer !


----------



## Gummiadler (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo ihr Dänemark Angler,

könnt ihr mir sagen, ob Mitte April schon mit Heringen an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande zu rechnen ist?


----------



## rippi (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Kommt drauf an, wenn noch der große Kälteeinbruch kommt und der lange hält kann es schwer werden, sowie letztes Jahr zum teil. Wenn es aber so wie jetzt bleibt und noch wärmer, wird können auch schon ab März größere Schwärme drin sein. 

Um es kurz zu sagen trifft eine Wettervorhersage zu 50% zu, die Wettervorhersage für einen erneuten Kälter Einbruch lag bei 20 - 30%. 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du keine Heringe fängst liegt also bei 10-15%, dass du keine Heringe fängst, weil es zu kalt ist, so sagst uns jedenfalls die Stochastik.

Aber, da in den Vorhersage nicht über die Länge des Kälteeinbruch gesprochen wurde ist die Rechnung noch zu ungenau, ich empfehle dir daher 1000 jahre lang jedes Jahr zu testen ob du Mitte April Heringe fängst und dann eine genaue Statistik zu erstellen. 

 Achso mit eingerechnet werden sollten auch Sachen wie: Flasche Platzwahl, 
 Falsches Gerät, etc., da dadurch das Ergebnis erneut verfälscht werden könnte.


Und um es nochmal kurz zu sagen: Du wirst sehr wahrscheinlich Mitte April Heringe fangen.

PS: Danke das ihr euch die 5 Minuten Zeit genommen habt und alles gelesen habt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wenn noch der große Kälteeinbruch kommt und der lange hält kann es schwer werden, sowie letztes Jahr zum teil. Wenn es aber so wie jetzt bleibt und noch wärmer, wird können auch schon ab März größere Schwärme drin sein.
> 
> Um es kurz zu sagen trifft eine Wettervorhersage zu 50% zu, die Wettervorhersage für einen erneuten Kälter Einbruch lag bei 20 - 30%.
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du keine Heringe fängst liegt also bei 10-15%, dass du keine Heringe fängst, weil es zu kalt ist, so sagst uns jedenfalls die Stochastik.
> ...


----------



## Michael_05er (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Rippi,
> 
> haben wir doch gerne gemacht.:m War sehr unterhaltsam und lehrreich.#6
> Doch wo bekommt man die Flasche Platzwahl, evtl. im Sandormkiosk?


Ich hätte gedacht, Otto  und Du seien Experten für hochprozentige Plätze 

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## rippi (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Rippi,
> 
> haben wir doch gerne gemacht.:m War sehr unterhaltsam und lehrreich.#6
> Doch wo bekommt man die Flasche Platzwahl, evtl. im Sandormkiosk?



Ich hab mir das so gedacht, dass, keine Ahnung, man auf der Nordmole angelt und der Schwarm an der Südmole langzieht, Oder auch bei der Schleuse auf der falschen Seiten steht, manchmal treiben die Seehunde die Heringe ja auch in eine bestimmte Ecke und dann ist es schwer an anderen Stellen zu fangen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich hätte gedacht, Otto und Du seien Experten für hochprozentige Plätze
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


 


Michael,

wenn Otto und ich zusammen sind, dann gibt es überwiegend grünen Tee.:m
Das mit den Flaschen ist nicht so unser Ding. :q


----------



## Gummiadler (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wenn noch der große Kälteeinbruch kommt und der lange hält kann es schwer werden, sowie letztes Jahr zum teil. Wenn es aber so wie jetzt bleibt und noch wärmer, wird können auch schon ab März größere Schwärme drin sein.
> 
> Um es kurz zu sagen trifft eine Wettervorhersage zu 50% zu, die Wettervorhersage für einen erneuten Kälter Einbruch lag bei 20 - 30%.
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du keine Heringe fängst liegt also bei 10-15%, dass du keine Heringe fängst, weil es zu kalt ist, so sagst uns jedenfalls die Stochastik.
> ...




Oh, vielen herzlichen Dank, für diese ausführliche und überaus informative Antwort!


----------



## ORKA1977 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



anschmu schrieb:


> Das Ferinhaus haben wir wieder bei Ferienpartner Hvise Sande
> gebucht,sind mit denen sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Hab da mal reingeschaut . Finde die Häuser etwas teuer !


Hi
unser Haus kostet 378.- für 1Woche vom 10.05.14
da wir zu viert sind kostet es somit nur 94,50.-für jeden
direkt an der Schleuse (50 Meter)
über 2Etagen

Mal schauen was wir dort so alles an den Hacken bekommen.


----------



## heitzer (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Mal schauen was wir dort so alles an den Hacken bekommen.[/QUOTE]

Hoffentlich keinen Sockenschuß. #h

Gruß Dirk


----------



## ORKA1977 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> Mal schauen was wir dort so alles an den Hacken bekommen.


 
Hoffentlich keinen Sockenschuß. #h

Gruß Dirk[/QUOTE]
Den will ich von Dir DIRK nicht haben:q
kannst Ihn behalten


----------



## Schmidt54 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Siehst du,
> schon auf Grund der Wortwahl wird es keine Gemeinsamkeit zwischen uns geben.
> Stelle deine Tochter halt in den Ponyhof,und werde mit dem Folgen glücklich.





Genau so ist j.Breithardt ! ....einer der ganz besonders lustigen - alten Männer mit der gaaaaanz großen Schnauze der alle zum lachen bringt und Seitenweise alles kopiert! RESPEKT#6 



*War natürlich nur Spaß. Bist in echt natürlich ganz anders (eher ein Angler mit Zuschauerqualitäten)*


----------



## heitzer (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*







|evil:

oder doch wieder Anglerforum? :vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Schmidt54 schrieb:


> Genau so ist j.Breithardt ! *....einer der ganz besonders lustigen - alten Männer mit der gaaaaanz großen Schnauze der alle zum lachen bringt und Seitenweise alles kopiert! RESPEKT#6 *
> 
> 
> 
> *War natürlich nur Spaß. Bist in echt natürlich ganz anders (eher ein Angler mit Zuschauerqualitäten)*


 


Danke,#h

bist echt ein kluger Kopf. :m


----------



## LAC (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Schmidt54 schrieb:


> Genau so ist j.Breithardt ! ....einer der ganz besonders lustigen - alten Männer mit der gaaaaanz großen Schnauze der alle zum lachen bringt und Seitenweise alles kopiert! RESPEKT#6
> 
> *War natürlich nur Spaß. Bist in echt natürlich ganz anders (eher ein Angler mit Zuschauerqualitäten)*




 Schmidt 54, 
 ich finde, daß deine vorstellung recht lustig ist, du machst dir eine falsches bild über j.breithardt, da du diese person nicht kennst. 
 Ich  kenne ihn, finde ihn als mensch gut und er zählt für mich zu den ganz wenigen anglern, die ahnung haben von der angelei und was sich so bewegt unterwasser.
 Aber was bedeuten mein worte - ich bin halt auch hier im board einer mit zuschauerqualitäten. 

 Einer mit zuschauerqualitäten - sind das nicht die angler, die einen angler zuschauen beim angeln, selbst aber nicht angeln, weil sie genau wissen, hier kommt der fisch den der angler landen will, nicht vor.
 Ohne eine wort zu verlieren betrachte ich dieses als zuschauerqualität :q - die man zum glück nicht sehen. kann.
 Etwas frech gesagt, da sie es nicht merken: man lässt sie einfach dumm sterben.


----------



## AAlfänger (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



> *War natürlich nur Spaß. Bist in echt natürlich ganz anders (eher ein Angler mit Zuschauerqualitäten)*


ist doch prima, wenn jemand etwas Ironie oder Humor einbringt:vik: jedenfalls besser, als wenn zum 33.mal die Frage kommt:beißen die Heringe schon an der Schleuse? Ich habe dort noch keinen mit Bisswunden gesehen:q:q:q:q. Die einzigen Verletzungen wurden durch Mitangler verursacht#6. Darum nicht alles so Ernst sehen!
So, jetzt muß ich eine Sitzung halten, da mich seit 3 Tagen ein Magen und Darmvirus im Griff hat. Danach werde ich fragen, ob die Heringe in der ersten Maiwoche beißen und wehe ich bekomme keine vernünftige Antwort!!!!!!!!!!!|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## LAC (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ aalfänger

ich mache mir sorgen, da du dich nicht gemeldet hast - oder hält die sitzung immer noch an  Ich hoffe du hast frühzeitig noch eine toilette gefunden, denn bei einer magen und darm erkrankung ist das ganz wichtig, da man sonst seine lauftechnik verändert, weil man warme backen hat. 
Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass dieses passiert ist und du jetzt in diesem krankheitszustand deine spuren beseitigst - bedenke, wenn du es merkst ist es meistens schon zu spät. 
Und jetzt habe ich den übergang zum fisch gefunden, wenn der fisch den haken spürt muss er hängen - wenn nicht wurde etwas falsch gemacht. Du wirst also im mai heringe fangen, und wenn du einen richtigen ruck erneut beim einholen merkst, dann war´s das - dann hast du keinen hering mehr am paternoster.
Du hast dann die möglichkeit gute fotos zu machen, da nicht weit entfernt, meine robbe auftaucht und mit einer flosse winkt und sich bedankt für den fisch.


----------



## AAlfänger (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@LAC,
ein weiser Spruch meines Vaters zum ersten Thema war immer:Was du nicht in der Hand hast, kannst du auch nicht festhalten!:q:q:q:q
Bin aber auf dem Wege der Besserung:vik::vik::vik:
Zum zweiten Teil, wenn die Robbe mir zuwinkt, zeugt das doch von einer guten Erziehung, wo man ja bei manchen Zeitgenossen unter uns so seine Zweifel haben muß.
Aber da halte ich es auch wie mein Vater, der sagte man muß jeden so verbrauchen, wie er ist!#c
wenn die Robbe denn glücklich und satt ist, gehe ich denn zu Brugsen und kaufe mir dort eine Dose mit Fisch und bin auch glücklich und brauche mich nicht so anstrengen!!!!!!!!!#6#6
Getreu dem Motto Sport ist Mord, nur Saufen hält fit

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## LAC (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ aalfänger - nicht schlecht die weisheit vom vater. 
 Ich sehe keine probleme, du wirst schon welche fangen, denn wir alle warten ja auf den hering im frühjahr.  Im letzten herbst lief es ja nicht so gut, wobei der herbst immer fangmäßig nicht so gut ist.
 Gruß


----------



## AAlfänger (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@LAC,
meine Mitangler und ich waren noch nie unbedingt auf große Fänge aus! Für uns steht in erster Linie der Spaß und die Erholung in der Natur an erster Stelle:vik:. Letztes
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Jahr im Mai, als wir in Nr.Lingvig waren habe ich  nach dem Essen meine Kollegen aufgefordert mit auf die Terrasse zu kommen und dann haben wir bei einer Flasche Bier eine halbe Std den Blick auf den Leuchturm und den Himmel genossen, ohne zu reden.#6#6.
Hinterher kam dann nur noch:Jetzt verstehen wir, warum du hier Urlaub machst!
Wenn ich diesmal nur 50 statt 100 Heringe fange ist das egal, aber die Momente nimmt mir keiner!
Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## LAC (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ aalfänger, solch eine ruhephase,  ist zum ausspannen  ja super. Nun sind nicht alle so, da jeder mensch anders seine ferien verbringt und wenn einer schon um 7.00 Uhr an der schleuse steht und bis 22.00 Uhr angelt, akzeptiere ich es auch - wenn alles waidgerecht abläuft.  Hvide sande ist ein guter beobachtungsplatz, weil dort die ganze bandbreite der angler zu sehen ist. Ich z.b. hole tief luft in der natur und baue beim angeln den stress ab und gehe nur zwei, drei stunden zum anglen - das genügt bei den fischarten, die hier vorkommen. Wobei ich den lachs und die mefo übersehe, denn dafür benötigt man eine woche rund um die uhr und muss noch glück haben. 
 Aber alle anderen arten, wie hering, hornhecht, barsch und hecht sowie rotaugen und forelle, die springen ja förmlich am haken.
 Ich angele auch nicht stundenlang auf exoten, wie meeräsche oder lippfisch - das ist so, als wenn man ein 2 euro stück am randstreifen der autobahn sucht, sollten sie am haken gehen, sind es zufallsfänge. Wobei ich auf meeräschen es mehrmals versucht habe, jedoch ohne erfolg - ich habe sie gesehen und bin sogar mitgelaufen - alles versucht, war förmlich am verzweifeln.
 Wobei ich im mittelmeer, gezielt auf diese arten gehe mit erfolg - in venedig habe ich sie aus dem fenster gefangen.:q 

 Gruß


----------



## rippi (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Waaaaaaaas keine Meeräschen?


----------



## LAC (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Waaaaaaaas keine Meeräschen?



@ Rippi, jaaaaaaaa nicht eine meerräsche habe ich in hvide sande gefangen! Da kann ich jedoch mit leben, hast du schon welche in hvide sande gefangen? 
 Wenn ja, sag mir wie es geht ?
 Dann versuche ich es nochmal.
 Ich verrate dir dann, wie ich zig hunderte von meeräschen im laufe meines lebens, von der türkei bis zu den kanarischen inseln gefangen habe. Mit unterschiedlichen methoden, einmal habe ich sie sogar beim tauchen gesammelt, da man in der türkei in den 60iger jahren mit dynamit die fische gefangen hat. Diese fischjäger war meistens eine hochkarätige mannschaft. Der fischer, der das boot hatte, ein straßenarbeiter der das dynamit besorgte, der bürgermeister sowie der polizeichef, denen man förmlich den mund stopfte da sie mit fisch versorgte wurden und mich hatte man geködert d.h. eingeladen zu einer angelfahrt, musste jedoch die fische unterwasser vom grund auflesen. Fünf minuten nach dem knall, war mit haigefahr zu rechnen, da der tisch für sie unter wasser gedeckt war.
 So war es halt in den jahren in der türkei von istanbul bis nach adana - bis kein fisch mehr da war. 
 Früher konnte man alle 150 m einen zackenbarsch sehen in 10 m tiefe - heute ist es eine sensation, wenn ein tauchbasis im umkreis von 5 km eine zakenbarsch in 25 m tiefe den tauchtouristen zeigen können.

 Rippi, sag mir wie man die meeräschen in hvide sande am haken bekommt, dann raffe ich mich nochmal auf. Es muss aber schnell gehen, da ich meistens nur drei stunden angeln gehe,  ich setzte mich nicht in hvide sande hin und warte den ganzen tag bis eine mal schnuppert - da kenne ich schönere ecken, wo man nichts fängt.


----------



## okram24 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Rippi, jaaaaaaaa nicht eine meerräsche habe ich in hvide sande gefangen! Da kann ich jedoch mit leben, hast du schon welche in hvide sande gefangen?
> Wenn ja, sag mir wie es geht ?
> Dann versuche ich es nochmal.



Hallo Otto,

ich kann es dir noch mal zeigen!:m
Du warst ja dabei, als ich beim Boarditreffen an der Schleuse eine Meeräsche rausgeholt habe.#6

Am 18.08.2014 plane ich die nächste Neuauflage unseres "Hvide Sande Boarditreffens"!
Wer in dem Zeitraum in der Nähe ist, kann sich gern beteiligen!
Ein bisschen Angeln, grillen, quatschen und ein kühles Blondes!
Über den genauen Ablauf und Ort stimmen sich die Beteiligten dann kurzfristig vorher ab!

Gruß Marko


----------



## rippi (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Also meiner Meinung nach musst du nur die richtige Stelle zur richtigen Zeit haben. Auflaufendes Wasser und dann gehst du z.B. an die bekannte Rohrstelle im hohen Norden, ich möchte ungern den genauen Standort hier öffentlich preisgeben, da ich seit 5 Jahren danach gesucht habe und sie auch erst letzten Sommer entdeckt habe. Wenn du in den ersten beiden Juli Wochen da bist kann ich dir die zeigen und auch ganz gute Köder, aber lass die gesagt sein das du viel Zeit investieren musst, da die Fehlbissquote enorm hoch ist. Ansonsten einfach mal PN ich will die Stelle nur nicht öffentlich haben wo auch nicht Mitglieder die lesen können. Dennoch wird die Stelle jeder kennen der sich ein bisschen auskennt.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

hallo freunde, ich melde mich auch mal wieder zurück. 

wie schauts bei euch so aus ? was macht das angeln rund um hvidesande. wir waren vor paar monaten da, aber es ging nichts.

nun fahren wir mal wieder im mai nach hvide sande. und wenn wir schon in de rnähe sind werde ich den alten seehund  mal wieder besuchen. lange nicht mehr gesehen.


lg fabi#6


----------



## LAC (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Okram

 Marko, ich habe das bild noch vor meinen augen, als ich sie in den einzelnen torabschnitten auf der schleuse beobachtete und du auf einmal eine am haken hattest - war super.
 Versuche beim bordietreffen dabei zu sein, jedoch kann ich erst 4 wochen vorher das ok geben.
 Gruß

 @ Rippi
 Ok, dieses kann ich verstehen , kannst mir eine pn senden bzw. wenn wir uns treffen, die plätze nennen.
 Es ist nicht so, dass ich sie nicht sehe, sie schwimmen in unmittelbarer nähe am ufer  entlang - ich halte ihnen auch alles vors maul, sie gehen aber nicht am haken.

 Betreffend deiner rohrstellen, fällt mir auch etwas ein mit meeräschen. Es liegt 45 jahre zurück in tellaro in italien - welches zu den schönsten dörfern italiens zählte - dort habe ich einen angler beobachtet, der ständig dicke  meeräschen zog. Er saß jedoch abseits auf einen hohen felsen  der 15 m über dem wasser ragte. Ich dachte, verrückter typ, warum sucht er sich diesen erhöhten platz aus. Dann habe ich mir das gebiet unter wasser angesehen, tauchte in dieser gegend und wunderte mich, dass das wasser sehr trübe wurde, papierfahnen kamen mir entgegen, schwebepartikel und feststoffe und dann sah ich ein großes schwarzes loch, das ende eines rohres was gleichzeitig das ende der kanalisation des dorfes war.
 Da schwammen schwärme von meeräschen vor dem rohr aber auch ins rohr und suchten sich die feststoffe, die nicht richtig verdaut waren raus. Waren alles dicke vollgefressene meeräschen, die der angler verkaufte die dann abends an den wenigen touristen als frischer fisch verkauft wurden.

 Nun denke nicht, dass ich mir die finger schmutzig mache und die meeräschen in hvide sande mit unverdauten erbsen fange. :q
 In der türkei z.b. sind sie gierig, da lassen sie ein brötchen schwimmen - umwickelt mit zig haken - das brötchen tanzt förmlich auf dem wasser, so viele meeräschen schnappen danach und ruck zuck hängen welche am haken.

 Du siehst die methoden sind unterschiedlich, nun fressen sie algen und grasen die steine ab in hvide sande - ich habe mir aber noch nicht die mühe gemacht sie mit algen zu überlisten - noch sind es exoten, wenn sie einmal den geschmack von weißbrot kennen - so wie in den mittelmeerländern - ist der bestand sofort gefährdet, da dann überall in hvide sande brötchen schwimmen. :q


----------



## porscher (3. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

alles ruhig hier. dann sind die ersten heringe trotz des milden winters wohl noch nicht da...


----------



## anschmu (3. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> alles ruhig hier. dann sind die ersten heringe trotz des milden winters wohl noch nicht da...



Hab schon die ersten verzehrt ... !


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



anschmu schrieb:


> Hab schon die ersten verzehrt ... !


 

Habe auch noch ein paar in der Truhe.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (3. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hej Jürgen,
ich hab zwar keine mehr im Eis, aber ich hole mir in 2 Wochen die ersten aus den Fluten. Und danach  gehe mit der Solinger Bestie an den Strand und hetze sie auf die anderen Touristen die dann panisch ihre Gören und sich selbst retten.

bg.
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Jürgen,
> ich hab zwar keine mehr im Eis, aber ich hole mir in 2 Wochen die ersten aus den Fluten. Und danach gehe mit der *Solinger Bestie* an den Strand und hetze sie auf die anderen Touristen die dann panisch ihre Gören und sich selbst retten.
> 
> bg.
> Carsten


 

Carsten,

du bist ein Blödmann.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (3. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ja ich weiß, macht aber nix


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, macht aber nix


 

Denk an die erste Maiwoche, dann bring ich auch "Hundefutter" mit.:m


----------



## LAC (3. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen und Carsten

Blödmann..... sind wir das nicht alle. 
:q:q

 Ich habe die letzten auch eingelegt.
 Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen und Carsten
> 
> *Blödmann..... sind wir das nicht alle. *
> :q:q
> ...


 


Zumindest wir im Rheinland. Habe seit letzten Donnerstag (Altweiber) die Fenster verdunkelt.#q


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (3. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Zumindest wir im Rheinland. Habe seit letzten Donnerstag (Altweiber) die Fenster verdunkelt.#q



Ah ja da war ja was, Karneval kotz. Diesen Deppenterror zeigen die auch noch auf allen Kanälen#d


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Ah ja da war ja was, Karneval kotz. Diesen Deppenterror zeigen die auch noch auf allen Kanälen#d


 




Meine Kanäle sind bis Donnerstag trocken gelegt.:m


----------



## LAC (3. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen
 als ich noch jung und schön war, habe ich drei tage und nächte durchgemacht -  in der kunstschule war immer party angesagt - es war der wahnsinn, was da ablief. 
 Später als ich größer war, bin ich geflüchtet und fuhr ski in den bergen. Heute kann mich das nicht mehr reizen, da der karneval ja in deutschland mit den büttenreden nicht mein ding ist, da pulsiert es in rio oder auf teneriffa ganz anders - da steigt das blut in den adern - und venedig ist für mich eine kulisse, fast alle stehen still, nehmen ein fotopose ein und sehen gar nicht, dass sie gurkenbeine haben, die das foto verunstalten.  :q:q 
 Jedenfalls ist die stimmung groß und in den tagen ziehen die so manches in sich rein.:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> als ich noch jung *und* schön war,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AAlfänger (6. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,moin
ist denn niemand vor Ort, der mal die Webcam putzen kann?
Da kann man ja garnichts erkennen, weder Heringsangler an der Schleuse noch Otto bei der Dressur seiner Robben!
Aber im Ernst, wenn man den Schwenk der Kamera so verfolgt, packt einen so richtig die Lust,sofort Richtung Hvide Sande aufzubrechen:vik::vik:

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> ist denn niemand vor Ort, der mal die Webcam putzen kann?
> Da kann man ja garnichts erkennen, weder Heringsangler an der Schleuse noch Otto bei der Dressur seiner Robben!
> Aber im Ernst, wenn man den Schwenk der Kamera so verfolgt, packt einen so richtig die Lust,sofort Richtung Hvide Sande aufzubrechen:vik::vik:
> ...


 


Über die Bildqualität habe ich mich auch schon geärgert. Aber Otto würdest du bei guter Sicht auch nicht ausmachen. Er ist im Stress.


----------



## AAlfänger (6. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Könnte man nicht ein Foto von Otto davor hängen;+, dann wäre ja wenigstens etwas vernünftiges zu sehen. Vieleicht in der Kleidung eines Zirkusdirektors!!!!!!!!:vik::vik:

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## heitzer (7. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,
heute war ich mit meinem Junior in Hamburg-Altengamme zum Stintangeln an der Elbe und wir haben schlappe 61 Gurken verhaftet. Hoffentlich ist diese Fisch-Seltenheit nicht auch bei den Heringen zu erwarten. Wenigstens haben wir uns ein wenig warm geworfen für die Schleuse...
Ende April probiere ich es dort weiter.:m
Gruß Dirk


----------



## ORKA1977 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> Moin,
> heute war ich mit meinem Junior in Hamburg-Altengamme zum Stintangeln an der Elbe und wir haben schlappe 61 Gurken verhaftet. Hoffentlich ist diese Fisch-Seltenheit nicht auch bei den Heringen zu erwarten. Wenigstens haben wir uns ein wenig warm geworfen für die Schleuse...
> Ende April probiere ich es dort weiter.:m
> Gruß Dirk


Moin,kannst Du mir mal erklären wie genau du auf Stint angelst.
Habe es noch nicht ausprobiert.
Mfg.


----------



## heitzer (8. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin, 

im Prinzip geht das genauso, wie Heringsangeln. Klick hier  http://www.elbetreff.de/elbe/stintangeln/index_stint.htm

Anstatt Heringsblei hat sich ein normales graues Blei bewährt, am Besten Dropshot. Gewicht musst Du ausprobieren, je nach Strömung, Hakengröße nicht zu klein. Die Strategie sollte sein, bei ablaufendem Wasser am Ende eines Buhnenkopfes in Richtung Flussabwärts direkt an der Strömungskante längszuangeln. Auswerfen, sinken lassen und mit kleinen Rucken einholen.

Viel Erfolg, Gruß Dirk


----------



## Harti (8. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> im Prinzip geht das genauso, wie Heringsangeln. Klick hier  http://www.elbetreff.de/elbe/stintangeln/index_stint.htm
> 
> ...



Hallo Dirk,

sehr gut erklärt! Wenn du dann den Schwarm gefunden hast sollte es fluppen.#6
Wir waren heute auch an der Elbe um zu sehen wie es um die Stinte steht. In Altengamme angekommen war ich erstaunt wie wenig Angler da waren und später auf der anderen Seite in Stove war total tote Hose. Kaum Angler und noch weniger Fisch. Ich habe mir das Schauspiel angeschaut und beschlossen die Angel im Auto zu lassen. Wir haben uns dann bei dem herrlichen Wetter einen schönen Nachmittag im Deichkaffee gemacht und uns frischen Stint bei Grube gekauft. 

Zum Abendbrot gab es gerade Stint satt! Ein echter "Gaumenorgasmus" :vik: 

Wenn ich so mein Fangbuch durchblättere und die Postings im AB vergleiche, muss ich feststellen, dass die Stintsaison kürzer wird und die Population vermutlich schwindet.|kopfkrat  

Auf jeden Fall bestätigen sich die Beobachtungen über die letzten Jahre, dass fast genau 3 Wochen nach auftauchen der Stintschwärme in Altengamme, die Heringssaison in Hvide Sande beginnt.

Also Leute, es wird demnächst eng an der Schleuse!

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## mottejm (9. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Auf jeden Fall bestätigen sich die Beobachtungen über die letzten Jahre, dass fast genau 3 Wochen nach auftauchen der Stintschwärme in Altengamme, die Heringssaison in Hvide Sande beginnt.

Also Leute, es wird demnächst eng an der Schleuse!

Gruss
Torsten[/QUOTE]

Wann sind den die ersten Stintschwärme angekommen


----------



## Harti (9. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wann sind den die ersten Stintschwärme angekommen[/QUOTE]

Hej Mottejm,

nennenswerte Fangmeldungen zum Stint gibt es erst seit ein paar Tagen. Die Ausbeute ist dieses Jahr aber echt bescheiden. Ich vergleiche das mit dem Vorkommen des Herbstherings in HS. 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## mottejm (9. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,
 und danke für die Antwort.
 Wir überlegen nächste Woche für ein paar Tage nach HS zu fahren.
 Mit Hering wäre es ein Traum. Die Kühltruhe ist leer. Wir waren im Herbst 2x in HS und haben nicht einen Hering gefangen.

 Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird.

 Motte


----------



## heitzer (9. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> 
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## Harti (9. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> und danke für die Antwort.
> Wir überlegen nächste Woche für ein paar Tage nach HS zu fahren.
> Mit Hering wäre es ein Traum. Die Kühltruhe ist leer. Wir waren im Herbst 2x in HS und haben nicht einen Hering gefangen.
> ...



Hej Mottejm,

du könntest Glück haben und nächste Woche die ersten Heringe antreffen. Das Wasser hat an der Schleuse schon 6°C und das schöne Wetter soll auch bis nächsten Freitag anhalten in HS. Ich drücke die Daumen und hoffe du berichtest!

@Heitzer,
ich habe auch von den natürlichen Schwankungen gehört und hoffe, dass es wirklich so ist und der lecker Stint uns noch lange erhalten bleibt. Gerade habe ich gelesen, dass die Schwarzmeergrundel immer häufiger als Beifang beim Stintfischen auftritt. Welchen Einfluss diese und andere eingeschleppte Arten haben, ist sicherlich auch noch nicht absehbar.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## mottejm (9. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,
 Eventuell wollen wir am 18.3. für eine Woche fahren.
 Wenn das Wetter passt und die Stimmung in der Ukraine nicht zu "bombig" wird. Meine Frau kommt aus der UA.
 Natürlich wird berichtet wenn wir fahren.
 Vor 3 Jahren hatten wir richtig gute Heringsfänge im März und an der Schleusse waren wir unter der Woche fast alleine.

 Motte


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (10. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hej Motte,
 ich bin mir ganz sicher das die Heringe ab Samstag in HS sind und alleine wirst Du da auch nicht stehen . 

 Gruß in die Welt
 Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Carsten, du alter Sack.                                  Herzlichen Glückwunsch, und ein gutes dazu.#6#6#6


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (10. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Jürgen,
 danke danke, ja so langsam geht es auf den Rest zu |bigeyes

 viele Grüße
 Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Carsten, herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag auch von mir, ich bin gerade beim jürgen.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (11. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hej Otto,
 danke, viel Spaß im Süden.
 Ich werde Dich dann ab Freitag in HS vertreten |rolleyes 

 bg.
 Carsten


----------



## Borstenwurm (11. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin, 
die letzten tage war das Wetter ja hervorragend.#6

Wie sieht es in HS aktuell mit Heringsfängen aus ?#:


----------



## LAC (11. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Carsten
Ich bin am montag erst wieder da, jetzt bin ich in karlsruhe auf der kunstmesse
Gruß


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (11. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Otto, ich hab dir eine pn gesendet. Gruss Olav


----------



## LAC (11. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Olav
hast glück gehabt, dass ich nochmal am pc war - habe ich gelesen - rufe dich morgen an, dann machen wir einen termin klar. 
Guß


----------



## Atila1887 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Otto kannst du zufällig ein kleines feedback geben was momentan an der Schleuse so los ist ?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (12. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Atila1887 schrieb:


> Moin Otto kannst du zufällig ein kleines feedback geben was momentan an der Schleuse so los ist ?



Hej 
 bin zwar nicht Otto ( der ist bis Montag im Süden ) aber schau mal hier http://live.waves4you.de/ucam/hvide_sande_west.html

 da kannst Du dann sehen was da los ist oder nicht.
 bg
 Carsten


----------



## AAlfänger (12. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wahnsinn, da hat doch tatsächlich einer die Webcam geputzt!
Ich bin begeistert:vik::vik::vik:

Gruß AAlfänger#6


----------



## mottejm (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Aber wir bräuchten eine Herings- und Hornhechtkamera.

 Ist keiner vor Ort der Berichten kann ob schon was geht.

 Motte


----------



## AAlfänger (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



> Aber wir bräuchten eine Herings- und Hornhechtkamera.


Die wird nicht gebraucht, wenn an der Schleuse dichtgedrängt Angler stehen, ist definetiv der Hering und Hornhecht da:q:q:q

Gruß AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Jungs
ich sag euch morgen wie es aussieht, laut Aussage eines Eingeborenen soll schon Hering, im Fjord , in den Netzen gewesen sein .
bg
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Jungs
> ich sag euch morgen wie es aussieht, laut Aussage eines Eingeborenen soll schon Hering, im Fjord , in den Netzen gewesen sein .
> bg
> Carsten


 

Altbestand von letztem Jahr.:q


----------



## Danmark2k (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ha ich hau mich wech ;o) als ich letztes Jahr in HS war hab ich auch ein paar Heringe in Tohrsminde gesehen und ich dachte mir das die Fische morgen in Hvide Sande sind...******** wars!
Die globale Erderwärmung hat nun auch HvideSande erreicht.
Ich stell mir gerad Hvide Sande ohne Hering im Mai vor.....oh oh ..die Put & Take Teiche platzen aus ihren nähten!
Gruss


----------



## angler1996 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, da hat doch tatsächlich einer die Webcam geputzt!
> Ich bin begeistert:vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger#6


 
 schon wieder alles ziemlich dunkel|kopfkrat
 Gruß A:


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Carsten Heidorn,#h

da keine Heringe vor Ort sind, solltest du genug Zeit haben mal die Webcam zu putzen.

Bitte,bitte.:m:m:m


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

|supergri





j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Carsten Heidorn,#h
> 
> da keine Heringe vor Ort sind, solltest du genug Zeit haben mal die Webcam zu putzen.
> 
> Bitte,bitte.:m:m:m



Hej Jürgen,
 da werde ich keine Zeit für haben, da ich ja nur am Heringsangeln bin.
 Ich muss ja mindestens ne blaue Tonne vollkriegen um die Fahrtkosten wieder rauszubekommen.|supergri

 vh
 Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> |supergri
> 
> Hej Jürgen,
> da werde ich keine Zeit für haben, *da ich ja nur am Heringsangeln bin.*
> ...


 

Carsten,#h

sind ja noch keine da. Aber sich für die Allgemeinheit einsetzen ist auch nicht schlecht.
Gruß an das Solinger Mädel.


----------



## anschmu (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

 der Hering ist da ....


 :m... ich hab ihn gerade aus dem Gefrierfach genommen !


----------



## LAC (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



anschmu schrieb:


> der Hering ist da ....
> 
> 
> :m... ich hab ihn gerade aus dem Gefrierfach genommen !


 
Nicht schlecht - na klar ist der da, gestern kaufte ich mir mal ein brötchen, da lag auch ein  hering drauf - stell dir vor, das war in karlsruhe, der muss den ganzen rhein rauf geschwommen sein. 
Vom geschmack, war es etwas süßlich, nun  kann ich nicht sagen, ob dieser fischgeruch vom gewässer her kam oder vom alter - bin halt kein wissenschaftler.|supergri


----------



## anschmu (16. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht - na klar ist der da, gestern kaufte ich mir mal ein brötchen, da lag auch ein  hering drauf - stell dir vor, das war in karlsruhe, der muss den ganzen rhein rauf geschwommen sein.
> Vom geschmack, war es etwas süßlich, nun  kann ich nicht sagen, ob dieser fischgeruch vom gewässer her kam oder vom alter - bin halt kein wissenschaftler.|supergri



Geschmack kam vom Gewässer , wird doch noch genug Geschmacksverstärker eingeleitet ! Und Wärme ( Kraftwerke aller Art ) erzeugt nun mal Zucker !!!
Alten Fisch gibt es nicht , und wenn , dann nur im Laden !!!


----------



## Norgeguide (16. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Tach Tach zusammen,
endlich ist es bald soweit,:vik:
vom 05.- 12.April ist wieder eine Woche HS angesagt. Haus ist in Bjerregard. Werde jeden morgen unterwegs sein und ab um zehn halb elf , der Familie zur verfügung stehen. Forellen, Barsche und Hering sind meine Zielfische. 
Wer ist den in dieser Zeit noch oben?
Gruß
Norgeguide|wavey:


----------



## Atila1887 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Mädels war Samstag mal die guten alten stellen abklappern Herring ist definitiv noch nicht da !!! Aber es war echt schön wieder dort gewesen zu sein  Lebe an meinen freien Tagen in Graerup wer ist denn alles so zu dem Herringsfest da ? MFG Atila


----------



## mottejm (17. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,
 Morgen geht's nach HS. Wer ist noch im gelobten Land.
 Wir werden versuchen die Heringe anzulocken.

 An welchen Pute & Take Anlagen geht gerade etwas.
 Wir werden es in Mo aus jeden Fall versuchen.

 Ich werde berichten

 Motte


----------



## LAC (17. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Norgeguide
 Wenn die heringe da sind, versuche ich auch mein glück an der schleuse. Nun habe ich keinen bestimmten termin, da ich mich nach den heringen richte - sind sie da, besteht die möglichkeit, dass wir uns sehen bzw. mal treffen - jedoch muss bei mir im vorfeld immer ein termin ausgemacht werden. Wäre schön, wenn noch einige andere bordies dann auch kommen könnten. Einige mitglieder sind ja auch in der zeit in hvide sande - z.b. jürgen breithardt kommt auch, wann kann ich momentan nicht sehen - bin am falschen platz - jedenfalls kommt er.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Einige mitglieder sind ja auch in der zeit in hvide sande - z.b. jürgen breithardt kommt auch, wann kann ich momentan nicht sehen - bin am falschen platz - jedenfalls kommt er.[/QUOTE]


"Er" wird vom 5.5. - 8.5. gelegentlich an der Schleuse sein.


----------



## LAC (18. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen, das ist schön zu lesen, dass du gelegentlich an der schleuse bist. :q 
 Schließ schön das haus ab, denn ich habe gerade gelesen, dass in dänemark in einer stunde, fünf mal eingebrochen wird. 
 Das ist gewaltig, haben die denn alle nichts zu tun  - außer dass sie bei anderen in die fenster schauen ? Ich dachte immer, die suchen sich ferienhäuser aus - dann und wann war ich erstaunt, dass sie mit einen transporter unterwegs waren - da glaubte ich, das könnten heringfänger sein. :q
 Jedenfalls ist dänemark für sie - obwohl es so teuer ist - eine bereicherung. 
 Ein insasse, der sich sein zimmer nicht aussuchen konnte, erwähnte im interview der presse - wir sind in dänemark, weil es so einfach geht. :q:q  Er dachte es wäre ganz leicht.


----------



## Norgeguide (18. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

HAllo LAC,
habe ja mein Läppi mit, werd mich bei dir mal melden, wenn ich an der schleuse rumstolper.
Gruß
Norgeguide


----------



## reloop34 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

*hallo |wavey:


werde ab 12.04. eine woche in argab sein ....

jedenfalls wird put take angesteuert , (das erste mal) 

mal schaun was geht ....

brandungsangel wird auch mitgenommen ..... 

bin am überlegen ob ich noch meine große spinrute mitnehme , und auf mefo gehe ... material ist vorhanden .
kann man am hafen auch auf die mole , von da aus angeln ? 

grüße und gut fang #6
*


----------



## rippi (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



reloop34 schrieb:


> *
> 
> bin am überlegen ob ich noch meine große spinrute mitnehme , und auf mefo gehe ... material ist vorhanden .
> kann man am hafen auch auf die mole , von da aus angeln ?
> *



 Also du kannst da angeln, aber auf Mefo würde ich es da nicht versuchen, also zumindest auf der Innenseite beider Molen ist sie geschützt, und dann hast du noch das Problem sie zu landen, was recht schwierig werden könnte.


----------



## Michael_05er (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Mach dich mal schlau, wann die Lachs-Saison an der skjern au losgeht. Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich? Meerforellen gibt's da dann auch. Im schleusenbereich dagegen darf man sie nicht beangeln.
Wenn Wind und Wellen es zulassen, kannst Du auf die Mole. Alternativ zum Brandungsgerät kannst Du bei auch mit der Spinnrute und Buttlöffel am Strand angeln.
Grüße,
Michael

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## reloop34 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

*mefo wollte ich auch von strand aus angeln , bischen watn...

große spinnrute und buttlöffel ist auch idee ... ok danke 

vielleicht geht ja auch was im fjord .... ?!

was nimmt man den da ..wieviel gramm ? ich such mal im www. 

danke
*


----------



## Michael_05er (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Watangeln kann in der Ecke schnell gefährlich werden, und ob man da Meerforellen erwischen kann weiß ich nicht. Buttlöffel habe ich mit 40-50g gefischt, aber im Juni und September. Wenn Schietwetter ist hat das weniger Aussieht auf Erfolg...
Im Rekord gehen hecht und barsch, bei hecht solltest Du nochmal nach Schonzeit sschauen.

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ relopp 34
 Vom strand kannst du natürlich auf alle fischarten gehen, die in der nordsee vorkommen, jedoch nach einigen tagen wirst du feststellen, dass es nur läuft mit platte, die wirst du landen - makrele, wolfsbarsch und andere arten nur ganz selten. An der schleuse kannst du natürlich die schwarmfische wie hering und hornhecht im frühjahr landen und von der mole - wenn alles gut läuft makrele - wenn sie da sind ab august etwa.
 Dort kannst du auch kleine dorsche und platte, sowie sandaale und viel kleinkram fangen - das angeln auf lachs und mefo ist im fjord und im hafenbereich nicht erlaubt. Barsch und Hecht sind auch im fjord aber nicht im bereich von hvide sande, sondern im südlichen oder nördl. bereich vom fjord. Auf aal kannst du auch gehen - an der schleuse oder im fjord.
 Wenn du das alles ausprobiert hast, sind die ferien vorbei.
 Schonzeiten, mindestmaaße sowie schutzzonen müssen natürlich beim angeln berücksichtigt werden.
 Und gehe nicht mit der wathose ins wasser d.h. nordsee - und wenn nur knietief - sonst fischt man dich auf mit dem kopf nach unten - als boje. Bedenke, es ist  die nordsee und nicht ein binnenmeer wie die ostsee.
 Gruß


 Gruß


----------



## reloop34 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

*@LAC danke für deine info 

ich war schon in vrist ... an ein tag war richtiger sturm , 
das war schon übel da ist kein fischer rausgefahren !!
wellen um 2 m !!! ok dann lass ich die wathose zu hause ...
gewicht sparen ....

also kleine spin und große spin eingepackt#6
*


----------



## LAC (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ relopp34
das problem bei einer wathose ist ja, solltest du im wasser durch die wellen umfallen, die dich dann hin und her werfen - war´s das, da du mit den beinen oben schwimmst und mit dem kopf unten hängst - weil noch luft in der wathose ist, die stiefel werden dann eine boje und du hängst mit dem kopf nach unten in der hose.
Das ist ein großes problem und wenn einer glaubt, nur weil er schwimmen kann, daß er das problem lösen könnte - dann sind das traumvorstellungen d.h. für mich hat er keine ahnung. 
Ich sage über 90 % werden ersaufen. - sollte es einer nicht glauben, kann er es ja mal testen im schwimmbd unter aufsicht - ich bin gerne die aufsicht und befreie ihn - ohne das etwas passiert - jedoch ein bischen später  - dann zieht er nie mehr eine wathose an.:q
 Ich meine natürlich eine wathose aus gummi mit stiefel - keine neoprenhose.
 Nun stellen sich außenstehende, das ertrinken meistens falsch vor, es ist ein ruhiger tod, andere bemerken es gar nicht, da der ertrinkende nicht vorher um hilfe rufen kann, da man förmlich erstickt bzw. sollte man noch atmen - dieses  vorrangig ist und nicht mehr die kraft hat um einen ton zu sagen.
 In europa ertrinken jährlich über 20.000 menschen - ich selbst habe an der schleuse in hvide sande, ein kleinkind vor dem ertrinken schon gerettet - weil es am geländer gespielt hat und flupp lag es im wasser - ich aber auch sofort - ohne zu schwimmen - durch die strömung - kam ich 40 m weiter mit der kleinen an land und ein paternoster im hintern.
 Vorsicht ist angesagt bei einer wathose und an der schleuse bzw. im fjord an der mauer, wo ich oft kleinkinder sehe, die mit dem kescher, kopfüber an der mauer, die krabben fangen wollen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ relopp34
> das problem bei einer wathose ist ja, solltest du im wasser durch die wellen umfallen, die dich dann hin und her werfen - war´s das, da du mit den beinen oben schwimmst und mit dem kopf unten hängst -* weil noch luft in der wathose ist,* die stiefel werden dann eine boje und du hängst mit dem kopf nach unten in der hose.
> Ich meine natürlich eine wathose aus gummi mit stiefel - keine neoprenhose.
> 
> ...


----------



## rippi (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@Reloop

Oder wenn du unbedingt im Meer ne Mefo fangen willst kannst du auch ein Stück nach Norden fahren im April ist z.B. die Dybe Å nicht gesperrt und die mündet direkt ins Meer. Da kannst du dann auch vom Ufer aus fischen. Das ist dann ein kleines Stückchen nördlich von Thorsminde falls du das kennst, ich weiß allerdings nicht wie tief das da in unmittelbarer ufernähe ist.


----------



## mottejm (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Gemeinde,
 Tagesbericht 1: Wetter viel Wolken, ab und zu ein bisschen Regen, auch ein bisschen Sonne. 10Grad, Westwind.
 An der Schlüsse geh nichts, heute Mittag waren 2 Dänen am Paternoster Baden. Haben nichts gefangen.
 Bei Kitt Fried sagt man, dass gestern in Thorsminde Heinze gefangen wurden. Das werden wir morgen überprüfen.
 Am Pute & Take Sondervig 3 Autos. Es wurde gut gefangen.
 1. Gesprächspartner 1 Forelle in 20min.
 2. 5Stück in 4 Stunden
 3. 2 Mann in 5 Stunden 8 Stück.

 Wir sind dann weiter nach No zum Oxriver, 3 Stunden zu zweit 2 Forellen und 2 Seiblinge. Forellen mit Pose, Seiblinge au Blinker bzw. Boden.

 Morgen schauen wir nach Thorsminde,

 Motte


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Motte,#h

was sind Heinze?


----------



## mottejm (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Motte,#h
> 
> was sind Heinze?



 Natürlich Heringe, es lebe die Rechtschreibkontrolle vom Pad.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



mottejm schrieb:


> Natürlich Heringe, es lebe die Rechtschreibkontrolle vom Pad.


 


Danke, sollte keine Stichelei sein.
Mach bitte weiter mit den Berichten, und viel Petri.


----------



## elwiss (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hi,

 ich bin mal ab 05.04 wieder oben, evtl. sieht man sich mal wieder,
 auch die "alten" Kämpfer - würde mich freuen ! Wg. Hering mach ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen, sollte da sein (auch jetzt schon...). 

 MfG

 Björn


----------



## LAC (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> LAC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ relopp34
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jürgen,
> ...


----------



## mottejm (20. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Danke, sollte keine Stichelei sein.
> Mach bitte weiter mit den Berichten, und viel Petri.



habs auch nicht als Stichelei gesehen


----------



## reloop34 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

*das wetter an der nordsee ist schon rauher ! habs beim letzten DK urlaub gesehen ... das mit der wathose - meine geht fast bis unter den achseln und dann fangen erst die träger an .... klar wenn man richtig umplumst läuft wasser rein .... aber diese seite ist doch badestrand und soll wohl mit zu besten strand abschnitten von DK gehören . oder nicht ? dann dürfte man da ja auch nicht baden gehen in sommer ....

der tip mit den buttlöffeln hab ich jetzt mal umgesetzt und was bestellt ... 2-3 verschiedene buttlöffel und 3 vorfächer .. rute und rolle sind ja vorhanden ...
wieder eine neue art des angelns... malsehn wie das handling und die erfolge sind ..ansonsten gibs ja noch die fischauktionen  ) ha|kopfkrat
*


----------



## Michael_05er (20. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



mottejm schrieb:


> Schlüsse
> Kitt Fried
> Heinze
> Pute & Take


Hi Motte, die Autokorrektur ist was feines, da hast Du Recht. Hab auch schon festgestellt, dass "Schietwetter" gerne zu "Schwiegermutter" wird   Für Nachrichten aus dem Nordsee-Urlaub auch interessant... Gruß, Michael

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (20. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Ich habe mich schlau gemacht - nicht schlecht solch ein Gürtel - sollte jeder tragen, wenn er eine wathose benutzt - dann sind die chnacen größer.
Nun haben nicht alle ein seepferdchen gemacht |supergri und können sich nicht vorstellen, wie das ist, wenn sie eine wathose an haben und damit schwimmen und noch in der rechten hand ihre teure angel halten - die will man ja nicht verlieren. |supergri Selbst im fjord z.b. im südlichen Bereich ist es gefährlich an der schilfkante, da dort die alte Fahrrinne verläuft - da rutsch man ab, steht bis im hals im wasser und ganz langsam sackt man immer tiefer - mir ist dieses einmal passiert - zum glück habe ich mich am Schilf schnell festgehalten, sonst wäre ich jetzt voll mit pilker.

@ Replopp34
Die nordsee kann man nicht mit der ostsee vergleichen - natürlich werden die strände als badestrände bezeichnet, z.b. haben einige die blaue flagge d.h. das sauberste wasser. Jedoch solltest du dich genau nach den badevorschriften halten und die sagen: dass du immer parallel zum strand im bauchtiefen wasser schwimmen sollst. Niemals in richtung Meer - als angler kennst du doch die drei rinnen, wo jeder eine andere vorstellung hat, der eine sagt - in der ersten rinne sind schon die fische, der andere sagt in der dritten.
Jedenfalls entstehen diese rinnen und erhöhungen immer, wenn bei sandstrande - bedingt durch die wellen.
Wenn du ins wasser gehst kommt nach der ersten rinne eine erhöhung, dann wieder eine rinne und danach wieder eine erhöhung - - es kann sein, wenn du mit der wathose, bei der zweiten oder dritten erhöhung bis zur brust im wasser stehst.
Problem ist, bei einer welle wirst du angehoben und versetzt - d.h. die welle hebt dich hoch und gleichzeitig wirst du südlich und westlich in richtung meer versetzt.
Das merkst du nicht, erst wenn die welle vorbei ist und du feststellst, dass du kein grund mehr unter den füßen hast - dann muss du schwimmen und dann besteht schon die lebensgefahr. Da hier eine gezeitenströmung haben und eine die von nord nach süd geht - die ist wie ein fließgewässer, was du aber nicht siehst und merkst - erst wenn du schwimmst, stellst du fest das ist ja gewaltig - so gewaltig, dass jährlich zig menschen ertrinken. Das sagt doch genug aus, die glaubten auch sie könnten es schaffen, bzw. sind gute schwimmer. 
Mit der wathose brauchst du nur umfallen, dann machen die wellen mit dir was sie wollen.
Das muss ja nicht sein


----------



## rippi (20. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Sind die Böden im Fjord eigentlich fest oder geben sie ein paar cm nach?


----------



## mottejm (20. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Gemeinde,
 Tagesbericht aus HS.

 Heute Abend gibt es frischen Hering aus der Pfanne.

 In HS geht nichts. 2 Dänische Rentner, aber nichts im Eimer.
 Wir sind nach Thorsminde gefahren. Auf dem Weg dort hin Klegot ( 1 Angler, kein Fisch), und Sondervig Pute & Take besucht. In Sondervig 6 Autos, ca. 10 Angler. Alle haben gefangen, einer hatte 8 Stück am Ufers liegen.
 In Thorsminde standen 2 Mann, und die haben gerade einen Hering gefangen. Also Angel raus und Paternoster dran.
 Wir haben in 2 Stunden 12 Heringe gefangen. Das ist nicht viel aber ich habe gar keine erwartet.
 Dann noch 2 Stunden Oxriver, leider nur 2 Stück.

 Aber gutes Wetter, Sonnig, 12 Grad, starker Südwind.

 Schöner Urlaubstag.

 Ich versuche später noch Beweisfotos zu Posten.

 Motte


----------



## Michael_05er (20. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Sind die Böden im Fjord eigentlich fest oder geben sie ein paar cm nach?



Wenn du Pech hast eher ein paar Meter... Direkt am Ufer kann es noch sandig sein, aber nicht überall...

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (20. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ rippi
Der gesamte holmslandklitt sowie der fjordboden besteht aus sand - ständig wurde früher der schmale streifen (holmslandklitt) bei orkan durchbrochen . Und durch die strömung, die von nord nach süd geht, hat sich im fjord die halbinsel tipperne gebildet - sie ist angeschwemmt worden. 
Ständig war man im südlichen bereich damit beschäftigt, die einfahrt zum fjord in nymindegab frei von sand zu halten. (Da gab es noch kein hvide sande mit schleuse) Da war nymindegab der einzige sichere hafen an der nordseeküste. Erst als man das sand buddeln in der einfahrt im südlichen bereich einstellte, da ständig gebuddelt wurde und es zu schwer war, wurde hvide sande das "tor zur welt " ins leben gerufen und bekam eine schleuse. Beim bau der schleuse kam ein orkan und die jetzige schleuseneingang wurde durch den orkan ca. 800 m breiter - sehr lange hat man dafür gebraucht um diesen durchbruch zu schließen. Dieses zu geschichte, damit du dir ein bild machen kannst.
Sand ist nicht immer gleich - der sand vom meer hat ein rundes korn - und kann bei druck sich nicht festigen, wie ein gebrochenes sandkorn, was bei druck sich verkeilt. Ein rundes korn in Verbindung mit wasser bedeutet treibsand, bewegst du deine zehen - verschwindest du im sand - grob gesagt. Zum glück ist der fjord nicht tief und am holmslandklitt kannst du 50 -- 100 m reinlaufen und er ist entweder 60 oder 80 cm tief - also kaum eine gefahr - weil inzwischen der boden auch durch wurzeln eine festigung bekommen hat. Im südliche bereich jedoch, können große gefahren auftreten z.b. wenn du in der nähe der ehemaligen fahrrinne kommst -sie ist zwar gekennzeichnet, jedoch ein fremder wird sie nicht erkennen. Nun verlandet dieser fjord ganz langsam und der schilfgürtel ist oft sehr breit d.h. dort ist es nicht tief - denn schilf wächst nur in flachen zonen bis 1 m tiefe. Im südlichen bereich wirst du einen schilfgürtel von 10 und mehr meter sehen, aber auch einen nur von ein oder zwei meter, der dann abrupt aufhört, das sind die gefährlichen bruchkanten d.h. dort beginnt die ehemalige fahrrinne, die jetzt noch über 2,5 m tiefe hat - die tiefe genügt um dort still zu ersaufen. 
An solch eine schilfkante bin ich mal abgerutscht, ich konnte mich noch festgehalten am Schilf, das brach jedoch von der kante ab und ich rutschte immer tiefer und in den händen die losen schilfklumpen und bei jeder bewegung ging es tiefer ab und ich stand schon bis zu den knöcheln im sandschlick, da kam der punkt, wo ich zum erstenmal schiss bekommen habe, da ich den fuß nicht mehr hoch heben konnte - er war wie eingemauert.
Ich erwähne dieses, weil ein großteil der menschheit falsche vorstellungen haben, was so unterwsser alles passieren kann - auch ganz gefährlich ist ein flußdelta bzw. wo der fluß ins meer geht - dort ist nicht nur treibsand - z.b. an der henne au. sondern auch unterströmungen, die man nicht sieht. Zum glück darf man an der mündung eines fließgewässers links und rechts davon (100 m) nicht angeln. 
Wenn du z.b. mit dem Wagen in Vejers strand oder an anderen stränden, bis zur wasserkante fährst und 10 min die untergehende sonne beobachtes, dann geht dein wagen auch unter, wenn du zurück fahren willst. Es passiert nichts, wenn du kein gas gibst - kommst aber dann auch nicht weg. Man muss dich rausziehen.
Zurück zum runden sandkorn - z.b. kinder buddeln gerne in den dünen löcher bzw. höhlen, dann kriechen sie mit dem kopf hinein und dann fällt die höhle zusammen, da der sand ein rundes korn hat - zig mal passiert - sogar mit tödlichem ausgang - kind erstickt, mutter lag nebenan auf der luftmatratze. 
Deshalb betrachte ich es als sehr wichtig, dass man darüber informuiert wird - ist besser als zu wissen der hering ist da und am nächsten tag ist der angler verschwunden. :q

 @ Motte
 das hört sich doch gut an, dann werde ich mal die haken schleifen und beim warmen tag zuschlagen.
 Wünsche dir reichlich heringe.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (21. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Jungs,
waren vorhin in Thorsminde und haben in einer Stunde 8 Heringe gefangen, ist zwar ne scheiß Ökobilanz aber wen stört es:g
Jürgen, wenn Du hier aufschlägst wird  es wohl besser laufen.
Habe Mottjem getroffen war ein netter kurzer schnack.#h

bg
Carsten


----------



## LAC (21. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Carsten,  in den nächsten tagen - so glaube ich - wird es erst in hvide sande richtig laufen.  Wie lange bleibst du?
 Gruß


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hmmm dann wirds wohl anfang mai schon schlechter mit den heringen oder


----------



## reloop34 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

*so buttlöffel sind geordert : 4 x 40gr. verschiedene Farben 

und 1 x 50 gr. Gold-glitter

sowie 3 x buttvorfächer mit 1/0 haken ...........

ich hoffe ich hab die richtige rute und rolle 

Rute : 3,00 m Spin (Shakespeare Tidewater)25gr -80gr.(2 teilig)

rolle : comoran 2500er mit 0,28mm monofile schnur (fladfiske)
*


----------



## AAlfänger (22. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,moin
Macht euch doch nicht verrückt, bis jetzt, wenn man die Webcam anschaut steht noch kein Angler an der Plattform an der Schleuse! Wenn der Hering schon da währe sehe es dort anders aus:q:q:q:q! Die paar Heringe, die jetzt schon dort sind,
dienen nur Dressurzwecken von Ottos Seehunden und stehen somit unter Artenschutz!:vik::vik:
Gruß AAlfänger#h


----------



## mottejm (22. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,
nach dem Gespräch mit Carsten gestern ging nichts mehr in Thorsminde. Wir sind nach 2 Stunden ohne einen Hering gefahren. Auch alle anderen haben nichts gefangen. Der Hering von Carsten war der letzte den ich gestern gesehen habe.
Es gab gestern noch eine Angelscheinkontrolle von einer jungen Dame in Uniform. Das war die erste Kontrolle die ich erlebt habe. Ein Anwesender hatte keinen Schein dabei, hat den aber wohl zu Hause vergessen, dass soll jetzt überprüft werden.
Ich sehe das positiv, dass kontrolliert wird, sollte öfter geschehen. Die Kontrolle hat über eine halbe Stunde gedauert und einige Autos sind wieder weg gefahren. 
Mal schauen was heute so geht.

Gestern in HS war 1 Angler der nichts gefangen hat.

In Sondervig am Put & Take ist gestern Nachmittag auch nicht viel gelaufen. Und die Toiletten sind versperrt, das ist bei einem der teuersten Seen der Region auch nicht schön. Wir werden den jetzt aus diesem Grund meiden.

Motte

PS: Grüsse an Carsten und noch gute Fänge.


----------



## LAC (22. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ aalfänger
wie recht du hast.:q:q

@ Motte
Schade, dass die heringe noch nicht richtig da sind. Mit der kontrolle, finde ich gut, war sicherlich in thorsminde, hoffe ja, dass sie des öfteren diese auch mal in hvide sande machen, damit man sich frei bewegen kann.:q:q

@ Wolfsburg Virus
  Fabi, der mai zählt zu den besten monaten für heringe und dann kommen auch die hornhechte.


----------



## Schnix89 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,

ich bin vom 19.07 bis 26.07 dieses Jahr in Sondervig. War schon öfters in der Region und habe bis jetzt meistens an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande oder in einem Put & Take See geangelt. Dieses Jahr würde ich es gerne mal in der Brandung probieren. Habe allerdings keine Ausrüstung dafür. Jetzt habe ich hier gelesen, dass man auch mit der Spinnrute mit Buttlöffel in der Brandung angeln kann. Gibt es jemanden hier, der mir diesbezüglich Tipps für Stellen, Ausrüstung, Tageszeit, Technik ... etc geben kann? Finde leider im Internet nicht viele Informationen über das angeln mit Buttlöffel vom Strand aus.


----------



## rippi (22. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Also ich fische den Löffel am liebsten an einer Spinnrute, das Gewicht des Löffel bestimmt bei mir auch das Wg, ansonsten gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten den zu führen, ich mag kurz ankurbeln und dann ein bisschen liegen lassen. Das mit den Stellen da gibt's ja diese Hestehuller, kennst du vielleicht?, aber ansonsten ist der Vorteil ja, dass du damit Strecke machen kannst. Wenn du es doch Stationär versuchen willst, das geht auch ohne Brandungsgeschirr, Karpfenrute 3,60m damit kommst du auch weit genug raus. (Jedenfalls in Nr. Lyngvig und ich glaub nicht das das so stark differenziert)


----------



## eislander (22. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Leute, Hallo Otto,
nach längerer Zeit werde ich vom 8. bis 15. 4.  auch mal wieder in der Gegend sein. Ein Haus haben wir etwas nördlich von Sondervig.
Mit etwas Glück werden wir ja einige Heringe zum Räuchern und zum Braten kriegen, das reicht uns dann.
Dazu vielleicht noch eine schöne Forelle oder ne Platte und dann ist es gut.
Otto , kriegt man Dich in der Zeit auch mal irgendwo zu sehen ?
Gruß
Eislander


----------



## LAC (23. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ eislander
Hallo andreas, nur weil du es bist  ich würde mich freuen - termin machen wir über pn bzw. telefon. Grüße auch an margret.
 Gruß


----------



## forellenbilly (23. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Tagschen Leute 
 Kann mir jemand sagen ob man in Bork Haven oder Umgebung ein Boot mieten kann um im Fjord zu Angeln ???


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (23. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Otto,
 ich bin leider schon wieder in der Heimat, bin aber im Juli wieder da. 
 Und ich kann euch beruhigen, Mottjem hat nur einen Hering gesehen und nicht meinen :g
 Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen sich mal die Whiskybrennerei in Stauning anzusehen, sehr interessant und auch sehr lecker was die da herstellen. Ist aber nichts für " ist doch alles zu teuer hier Leute und Milch mitbringer".

 bg
 Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin Otto,
> ich bin leider schon wieder in der Heimat, bin aber im Juli wieder da.
> Und ich kann euch beruhigen, Mottjem hat nur einen Hering gesehen und nicht meinen :g
> Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen sich mal die Whiskybrennerei in Stauning anzusehen, sehr interessant und auch sehr lecker was die da herstellen. Ist aber nichts für " ist doch alles zu teuer hier Leute und Milch mitbringer".
> ...


 


Hallo Carsten,#h

in der Brennerei war ich noch nicht, habe aber den Shop in Hvide Sande gesehen. Was die Preise anbelangt: Der halbe Liter dän. Whisky sollte um die 70€ kosten.|uhoh:


----------



## mottejm (23. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,
 der Hering ist da, zumindest in Thorsminde.

 Super Wetter, der für heute versprochene Regen hat 15 Minuten gedauert, sonst Sonne.

 In HS heute um 10:00 waren 3 Mann am Angeln, aber keine hatte einen Fisch.

 In Thorsminde war gut was los. Wir haben 60 Heringe, ausgenommen 8,5Kg, gefangen. Schöne große.

 Die Angelscheinkontrolle vor 2 Tagen war in Thorsminde. Sollte in HS auch öfter gemacht werden.

 Es war heute ein schöner erfolgreicher Angetan für uns.

 Morgen ist der letzte Tag, mal schauen was wir da machen.

 Motte


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der Hering ist da, zumindest in Thorsminde.
> 
> 
> ...


 


Gratuliere, das sind echt gute Fische.#6
Und mit den Kontrollen liegen wir auf einer Linie. Wünsche noch schöne Tage.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (24. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,#h
> 
> in der Brennerei war ich noch nicht, habe aber den Shop in Hvide Sande gesehen. Was die Preise anbelangt: Der halbe Liter dän. Whisky sollte um die 70€ kosten.|uhoh:



Moin Jürgen,
 da liegst Du schon nahe dran, die  0,5 l Fl. kostet 895 Kronen also 120 Euro.  Kein Schnäpperchen |bigeyes

 Mottjem,
 da hast Du ja nochmal ordentlich zugeschlagen.
 Viel Erfolg noch. Das mit der Kontrolle sollten die mal in HS auch öfter machen.

 bg
 Carsten


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Otto jo ich dachte nur weil es so mild ist das sie eher da sind. diesmal werde ich mal ne pose für hornhechte fertig machen und mal auf die jungs angeln. 

lg


----------



## LAC (24. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo, 
ich habe gestern - ohne angel - eine fahrt ins blaue gemacht und mir mal an der schleuse das schauspiel angeschaut. 5 seehunde habe ich gezählt und zwei deutsche angler mit begleitung waren an der schleuse und angelten auf hering. Mit einem habe ich mich unterhalten, er hatte nichts gefangen und sagte zu mir: du hast pech, wärst besser eine woche später nach HS gekommen - wie recht er hatte.:q

 @ Motte, gatulation, dein fang in thorsminde sieht doch gut aus - dort sind im frühjahr die heringe immer etwas früher. Und das wetter ist momentan super, 8 grad C und sonne 

 Nächsten monat ist vom 25.-27. in hvide sande das heringsfestival - angeln bis zum umfallen im zelt. 
 So wie ich gelesen habe, soll es die inoffizielle weltmeisterschaft im heringsangeln sein. Als begleitprogramm, wird mr. hering gewählt, eine modenschau für jäger durchgeführt und eine angelschule, zeigt wie man den hering filetiert und ein wettkampf im heringsfiletieren findet auch statt. Und die musik ist ganz groß, da wackelt das zelt wenn "Jimmy Hendrix" von der waterkant rockt und conny froboes und heintje lieder singt. Was will man mehr ...:q


----------



## mottejm (24. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,
 heute ist leider der letzte Tag im Heringsland.
 Wir waren heute nochmal in Thorsminde. 81 Heringe, ausgenommen 10KG. 
 Nachdem wir im Herbst nicht einen gefangen haben, ist jetzt die Truhe wieder voll. Ges. etwa 20Kg im März da können wir nicht meckern. Das Wetter war heute auch traumhaft. 10Grad und Sonne.
 Aber in Thorsminde standen die Angler Schulter an Schulter. Erst wurde auf der Schleussenseite gut gefangen, nach öffnen der Schleusse im Hafenbecken. Ich habe mind. 50 Angeln gezählt. Und alle hatten Erfolg.

 Morgen geht's nach Hause, noch die 10 bräuchten Forellen aus der Räucherei und dann für 7 Stunden auf die Autobahn, wenn kein Staus ist.

 Ich denke im Mai werden wir wieder kommen. Dann sollte es auch schon Hornis geben.

 Motte


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich denke im Mai werden wir wieder kommen. Dann sollte es auch schon Hornis geben.

Motte[/QUOTE]



Vermutlich wirst du dich nicht davor retten können.
Ich denke schon mit Grauen daran.|uhoh:


----------



## Goldfisch62 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Es ist immer wieder schön, euere Beiträge zu verfolgen ..... ich bin in der ersten Maiwoche in Dänemark, aber leider nicht an der Schleuse in HS. Wir sind dieses Jahr in der Nähe von Grindsted, aber ich bin mir sicher, das wir einen Tag nach HS fahren werden.

Ich liebe dieses Forum und noch mehr euere Beiträge hier!!!!

Viel Peri Heil aus Salzgitter ....... Martin


----------



## ORKA1977 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hi
bin in der zweiten Mai Woche entlich in Thorsminde.
Möchte es dort mal auf Mefo probieren.(natürlich auch Hering usw.)
Könnte noch ein paar Tips gebrauchen.
Mfg.


----------



## Fiscrip (25. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hi,

ich bin vom 5. Mai bis zum 23. in Hivide Sande.
Meint ihr es lohnt sich da einen Abstecher an die Skjern Au zu unternehmen?

Ansonsten stelle ich mich bestimmt mal an die Schleuse und besuche den ein oder anderen Forellenteich. 

Ist wer auch zu dieser Zeit vor Ort und hat Lust auf Kutter, Teich, Fluss, Schleuse?


Gruß Fis


----------



## heitzer (25. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @ Motte, gatulation, dein fang in thorsminde sieht doch gut aus - dort sind im frühjahr die heringe immer etwas früher. Und das wetter ist momentan super, 8 grad C und sonne
> 
> Nächsten monat ist vom 25.-27. in hvide sande das heringsfestival - angeln bis zum umfallen im zelt.
> So wie ich gelesen habe, soll es die inoffizielle weltmeisterschaft im heringsangeln sein. Als begleitprogramm, wird mr. hering gewählt, eine modenschau für jäger durchgeführt und eine angelschule, zeigt wie man den hering filetiert und ein wettkampf im heringsfiletieren findet auch statt. Und die musik ist ganz groß, da wackelt das zelt wenn "Jimmy Hendrix" von der waterkant rockt und conny froboes und heintje lieder singt. Was will man mehr ...:q


 
Moin Otto,
auf was willst Du denn im Zelt angeln und was sagt Deine Frau dazu? Ich komme am 25. und werde auch mal ins Zelt gehen. HS, das rockt:vik:!!!
Freue mich schon.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (25. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Jungs,
 scheinbar werden jetzt auch in HS Heringe gefangen.
 Die Anzahl der Angler hat sich drastisch erhöht und man konnte schon sehen das was rauskam. War ich wohl doch ne Woche zu früh los |gr:

 bg
 Carsten


----------



## angler1996 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

schade für Dich.#h
 woran liegts eigentlich, dass die eher in Thorsminde ankommen? Kommen die von Norden?

 Gruß A.


----------



## rippi (25. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Liegt das nicht eher daran das es mehrere Schwärme gibt die in verschiedenen Tiefen stehen und sich das Wasser unterschiedlich schnell erwärmt? Also weil eigentlich kommen Heringe ja in der gesamten Nordsee/Atlantik vor und soweit liegen Thorsminde und Hvide Sande nicht auseinander das es sich in einen derart großen System so verzögert nur aufgrund der Lage?


----------



## vanminh74 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hey Otto, dies Jahr hol ich mir meinen Kaffee! Sonnige Grüße aus dem Tiefen Westfalen, dein münsteraner treuer Fischer-Fan aus Detten...bis in drei Wochen ;-)


----------



## mathei (26. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

ich habe umgeplannt. der hering scheint früh da zu sein. nun geht es vor ostern hoch. eigentlich ja pfingsten. oder pfingsten nochmal ? mal schauen.


----------



## mottejm (26. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,
 wieder zu Hause und Arbeiten. Angeln war besser.

 Gestern haben wir noch eine Runde gedreht.

 In Thorsminde wurde gut gefangen.

 In HS waren Mittags ca. 30 Mann am Heringe verhaften. Ein paar Eimer waren schon halb voll. Es geht also nun auch da los.

 Eigendlich hat es uns in Thorsminde besser gefallen wie in HS. Alles ist kleiner und beschaulicher.

 Ich wünsche allen noch viel Spaß. Wir werden im Mai das nächste mal kommen, wenn es Hornhechte gibt.

 Motte


----------



## rippi (26. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@mottejm

 Was machst du eigentlich mit den Hornpiepe, also wie bereitest du die zu?


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Rippi,#h

die Piepen wie einen Hering behandeln. Braten und sauer einlegen, oder räuchern. Dann aber bei recht geringer Hitze.


----------



## LAC (26. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ heitzer
 Du fragst auf was ich in hvide sande angeln will beim heringsfestival im zelt? 
 Darüber mache ich mir auch gedanken, nun kann ich in meinem alter noch mein paternoster bewegen, da ich jedoch kein bier trinke und dieses im nüchternen zustand erlebe, wird rost am haken kommen, da ich nicht mit mache.  Auch wenn miss hvide sande am dritten Holztisch sitzt und laut  durch das zelt brüllt, hej alter komm mal rüber und zeigs den jungs mal und lass die sau raus.
 Meine liebe sagt nichts, da sie mich bestens kennt und hvide sande nicht als einen gefährlichen angelplatz betrachtet.:q:q

 @ Vanminh 74 
 ich freue mich schon drauf - kaffee ist genug da.

 @ An alle heringsangler
 Obwohl ich die Insel fynen kenne, habe ich dort noch nicht auf hering geangelt, nun habe ich eine frage, wer kennt sich unter den herings-anglern auf der dän. inseln fynen aus, d.h. wo man am besten im südlicheb bereich der insel auf heringe gehen kann - boot ist auch vorhanden. Für eine schnelle antwort auch per pn wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

So langsam scheint es mit den Heringen ja los zu gehen. Die Webcam zeigte eben etwa 6 Seehunde an der Schleuse. #6


----------



## LAC (27. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> So langsam scheint es mit den Heringen ja los zu gehen. Die Webcam zeigte eben etwa 6 Seehunde an der Schleuse. #6



Jürgen, vor wenigen tagen habe ich noch fünf gezählt - 6 kg benötigen sie jeden tag - sonst fallen ihnen die augen zu.:q:q
 Wenn du hier bist, geht die post ab nicht nur mit den heringen sondern auch mit den seehunden - ich schätze wenn die heringe voll da sind, daß an guten tagen bis 20 exemplare zu sehen sind, das ist doch einmalig !  
 Das gute ist, dank der angler, daß man sie gut beobachten kann, denn sie kommen förmlich bis zum ufer, da sie jeden fisch nachschwimmen - auch die fische, die schon am haken hängen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, vor wenigen tagen habe ich noch fünf gezählt - 6 kg benötigen sie jeden tag - sonst fallen ihnen die augen zu.:q:q
> Wenn du hier bist, geht die post ab nicht nur mit den heringen sondern auch mit den seehunden - ich schätze wenn die heringe voll da sind, daß an guten tagen bis 20 exemplare zu sehen sind, das ist doch einmalig !
> Das gute ist, dank der angler, daß man sie gut beobachten kann, denn sie kommen förmlich bis zum ufer, da sie jeden fisch nachschwimmen - auch die fische, die schon am haken hängen.


 


Otto,#h

den Stress an der Schleuse werde ich mir wohl kaum antun.
Im Tyskehavn gibt es für kleines Geld auch Sild.:q


----------



## LAC (28. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> den Stress an der Schleuse werde ich mir wohl kaum antun.
> Im Tyskehavn gibt es für kleines Geld auch Sild.:q



Jürgen, da hast du recht, mir ist das auch egal, es ist aber immer wieder interessant, wenn man sich das treiben an der schleuse anschaut - ob seehunde, angler oder zuschauer alle stehen unter strom, wenn die heringe gezogen werden.
 Gruß


----------



## onkelchen14 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo, 
ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum. Ich möchte auch zum Heringsangeln nach Dänemark. Wir haben ein Ferienhaus über Ostern in der Nähe von Thorsminde (Nr.Fjand). Meint Ihr da sind die Heringe noch da, wenn sie jetzt schon angekommen sind?

Danke im Voraus!

VG Eric


----------



## rainzor (29. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

HS aktuell:

Herrlich sonniger Tag mit mäßigem Wind aus Ost.
Allerdings im Schatten nur 8-9 Grad.

War heute Mittag mal zum gucken an der Schleuse. 
Ca. 15 Angler und 8-10 Robben. Die Robben zeigen ja ihre Fänge nicht, aber bei den Anglern habe ich in ca. 1/2 Std. nicht einen Hering gesehen.

Nachmittags war ich dann noch am Fjord. Erst mit kleinem Gummifisch auf Barsch. Ergebnis null. Dann ein bißchen gestippt mit Made. Jede Menge kleine bis mittlere Rotaugen und ein paar Barsche bis 20cm. Zum Schluß noch ein Rotauge von 33cm.

Mal sehen, was die nächste Tage noch so bringen. Ist ja leider nur eine Woche.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (29. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Onkelchen
Eric, sei gegrüßt im forum - keine sorge, die heringe sind noch da, wenn du über ostern kommst. Die heringe sind ja noch nicht richtig da, auch wenn einige schon gefangen wurden. Sie bleiben bis juni und dann kommt im herbst ein anderer stamm d.h. von oktober, nov. der bis neujahr bleibt. 
Wünsche dir viel erfolg und damit du diesen bekommst, empfehle ich dir, ein paternoster mit kleinen haken zu nehmen und fischhaut - ohne lamette (silberfäden). Oft ist die fischhaut zu lang, kill sie einfach und mach sie etwas kleiner mit der schere. Die paternoster die vor ort in den letzten jahren verkauft wurden, entsprechen nicht, das was ich dir empfohlen habe, die größe der haken sind zu gewaltig. Bedenke früher wurden die heringe nur mit goldhaken gefangen.
Mit den großen haken - reißt du meisten die heringe von außen und nur wenige schnappen zu. Und du fängst bzw. reißt auch nur welche, wenn du den schwarm triffst.
Empfehle dir auch die haken - cirkle hooks - zu nehmen, da ist die spitze nach innen gebogen, da wirst du kaum einen fisch beim landen verlieren, da dieser haken die eigenschaft hat, wenn der fisch am haken hängt und zappelt, sich der haken immer tiefer ins fleisch zieht, das ist ein vorteil, denn das fleisch vom hering ist zart. 
Wenn du mit normalen und großen haken angelst passiert z.b. folgendes: wenn du vier am paternoster hast, fällt meistens einer oder zwei ab vom haken, da sie ausreißen - so ist es ! 
Wobei es nur eine emfehlung ist, denn an der schleuse stehen zig angler, die mit allen möglichem geschirr auf heringe gehen - u.a. wollen sie sie auch heringe und großfisch mit pilker und vorfänger überlisten, mit dem gierigen gedanken, dass sie gleichzeitig noch einen dorsch am pilker bekommen - ist das nicht herrlich, was nicht alles gemacht wird. 
Und zum schluß: einer meiner seehunde trägt eine augenklappe, er ist ein pirat der meere und gehorcht auf den namen "fisherman´s friends" dieser wurde vom pilker getroffen. Es ist kein echter pirat, denn er meidet normal diese kämpfe mit den anglern, denn ganz schnell kann er verletzt werden und dann bekommt er noch ein holzbein - erst dann ist er ein echter pirat, aber dann ist die taucherei auch vorbei.
Gruß und viel glück und spaß


----------



## angler1996 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> den Stress an der Schleuse werde ich mir wohl kaum antun.
> Im Tyskehavn gibt es für kleines Geld auch Sild.:q



ach ja im Tyskehavn ist der Angelschein ja billiger:q
und auch für kürzere Zeit gültig, da geht das Fangen halt schneller:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ach ja im Tyskehavn ist der Angelschein ja billiger:q
> und auch für kürzere Zeit gültig, da geht das Fangen halt schneller:q


 

Stimmt,

halt alles eine Frage der Intelligenz.|supergri


----------



## LAC (29. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen Breithardt

 Jürgen, da bekommt man wenigstens welche für´s  geld.
 Ich werde nächste woche mal den haken reinhängen.


----------



## Dortmunder (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,
jetzt beginnt also wieder die heiße Phase. Der Hering steht vor der Schleuse in HS und die Leute drehen durch ! :q
Da wird Kiloweise Blei im Schleusenbereich versenkt, um die besten Plätze gerangelt und soviel gefangen wie es Material und Muskelkraft hergeben.  Was nicht freiwillig beißt wird gerissen und die Eimer bis zum platzen gefüllt. Und das Schauspiel jedes Jahr aufs neue. Und wenn man noch so über das ganze nachdenkt und überlegt, od das noch unter ANGELN im klassischen Sinne zählt, oder es mehr ein Erntevorgang ist, erwischt man sich selbst dabei, wie parallel online 20 Heringsvorfächer und Tiroler Hölzli in diversen Gewichtsklassen bestellt werden!:q
Und man sich wie Bolle auf den jährlichen Osterurlaub in Dänemark freut.
In diesem Sinne Petri Heil ( in Maßen) !
Man sieht sich Ostern an der Schleuse in HS


----------



## diedel38 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ist die Webcam nicht geputzt,oder ist es in Hivide Sande so nebelig, dann finden die Heringe bestimmt nicht die Schleuse,die können ja nicht gucken bei dem Nebel aber vieleicht zeigen die Seehunde den Heringen ja den Weg.!!!
Ich sag ja, es sind noch keine da,oder bin ich ein halbblinder,wer kann mich eines Besseren belehren?  
diedel38


----------



## rippi (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Rippi,#h
> 
> die Piepen wie einen Hering behandeln. Braten und sauer einlegen, oder räuchern. Dann aber bei recht geringer Hitze.



ja bisher habe ich wenn ich welche mitgenommen habe, die auch geräuchert. Aber ich warte noch auf das geheime Geheimrezept, weil eigentlich ist der geräucherte Horni auch nicht besser als der Hering vom Geschmack her


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> ja bisher habe ich wenn ich welche mitgenommen habe, die auch geräuchert. Aber ich warte noch auf das geheime Geheimrezept,* weil eigentlich ist der geräucherte Horni auch nicht besser als der Hering vom Geschmack her[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hallo Rippi,#h
> ...


----------



## rippi (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Das stimmt durchs Rauchern werden sie auch noch grüner


----------



## blue1887 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,Kollege von mir ist vor Ort,..die Heringe sind da....gestern hatte er gut gefangen an der Schleuse


----------



## bikefisher (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Eine Frage am Ende:

In den dänischen Regelungen zu Schonzeiten habe ich gelesen, dass für Hechte
- im Süßwasser der April die Schonzeit ist und
- es im Salzwasser keine Schonzeit für Hechte gibt.

Als was gilt denn nun der Ringköbing Fjord. Kauft man sich den dänischen Angelschein, gilt der auch im Fjord: also Fjord=Salzwasser=keine Schonzeit für Hechte? Ist das so?

Ich finde da nix im Internet; kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## rainzor (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



diedel38 schrieb:


> Ist die Webcam nicht geputzt,oder ist es in Hivide Sande so nebelig, dann finden die Heringe bestimmt nicht die Schleuse,die können ja nicht gucken bei dem Nebel aber vieleicht zeigen die Seehunde den Heringen ja den Weg.!!!
> Ich sag ja, es sind noch keine da,oder bin ich ein halbblinder,wer kann mich eines Besseren belehren?
> diedel38



Es ist tatsächlich nebelig ohne Ende. Gestern kam die Sonne auch mal durch, aber heute durchgehend Nebel.

 Aber dafür ist der Hering da. 40 Stück in 2 Std. Und deutlich größere wie sonst im Frühjahr. Heute habe ich auch das erste Mal gesehen, wie sich die Robben die Heringe vom Haken holen.

 Leider ist es an der Schleuse jetzt auch wieder sehr voll. Angler an Angler. Aber das kennt man ja schon.

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## rainzor (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



bikefisher schrieb:


> Eine Frage am Ende:
> 
> In den dänischen Regelungen zu Schonzeiten habe ich gelesen, dass für Hechte
> - im Süßwasser der April die Schonzeit ist und
> ...




Leider kann ich die auch nicht sagen, ob der Fjord als Salzwasser gilt. Aber ich kann die sagen, dass im Salzwasser die Schonzeit für Hecht (Gedde) vom 1.4. bis 15.5. läuft.

http://naturerhverv.dk/fiskeri/lyst...-og-fredningstider/fredningstider-i-saltvand/

Leider hast du Recht, dass auf den meisten (deutschen) Websites keine Schonzeit für Hecht im Salzwasser angegeben ist.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dortmunder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> jetzt beginnt also wieder die heiße Phase. Der Hering steht vor der Schleuse in HS und die Leute drehen durch ! :q
> Da wird Kiloweise Blei im Schleusenbereich versenkt, um die besten Plätze gerangelt und soviel gefangen wie es Material und Muskelkraft hergeben.  Was nicht freiwillig beißt wird gerissen und die Eimer bis zum platzen gefüllt. Und das Schauspiel jedes Jahr aufs neue. Und wenn man noch so über das ganze nachdenkt und überlegt, od das noch unter ANGELN im klassischen Sinne zählt, oder es mehr ein Erntevorgang ist, erwischt man sich selbst dabei, wie parallel online 20 Heringsvorfächer und Tiroler Hölzli in diversen Gewichtsklassen bestellt werden!:q
> Und man sich wie Bolle auf den jährlichen Osterurlaub in Dänemark freut.
> ...



@ Dortmunder, nicht schlecht dein posting, das hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass noch ehrliche menschen unter uns sind - - vielleicht sieht man sich in hs beim erntefest. :q:q 

@ dieddel38
diedel, ich kann dich nicht des besseren belehren, da ich auch nichts gesehen habe - es ist nebel und die fischer sieht man nicht mehr- die hört man nur noch - alle zwei minuten geben sie einen ton ab und wenn sie ankern, drei töne. Ich wollte mal schauen, ob die heringe, diese töne umschwimmen. Konnte aber nichts feststellen, denn ich hörte überall töne und hatte richtig angst, dass ich mich verfahre und ins wasser lande - bin dann stehen geblieben Als der nebel sich langsam auflöste - verstand ich die welt nicht mehr, da stand ich vor einem fußballstadion. So ist es, wenn man nichts sieht da wundert man sich, wenn man ausrutscht.

@ Rippi
Der hornhecht hat ja ein festes fleisch - beim braten wird es nicht weicher und das problem ist ja nicht die mittelgräte, sondern die kleinen gräten, die man gar nicht alle aus dem fleisch ziehen kann - da er ja nur einen durchmesser von 3 bis vier zentimeter hat - denn wenn man die alle entfernen will, dann hat man kaum noch fleisch 
Mir machen z.b. die feinen gräten nichts aus, ich kann mir ein stück fisch im mund stecken und sortiere die feinen gräten mit der Zunge und spucke sie förmlich aus - andere werden verrückt bei den feinen gräten.
Wie Jürgen es schon sagt - einlegen ist am besten.
Ich schneide sie in Stücke und brate sie langsam - dann lege ich sie ein, wie man bratheringe einlegt und nach vier tage oder mehr, kannst du sie essen, dann geht die hauptgräte sehr gut raus und das das fleisch ist zarter, gleichzeitig gehen die feinen gräten auch raus.. 
Gebraten schmecken sie mit dillsauce gut und eingelegt finde ich sie am besten

@ bikefisher

Der hecht (esox lucius) wird überall als süßwasserfisch geführt, natürlich geht er auch ins brackwasser, aber in hvide sande ist es ihm etwas zu salzig.

Mit dem namen fjord, ist ein meeresarm gemeint, der entstanden ist durch die eiszeit - nun gibt es unterschiedliche meeresarme, die unterschiedliche namen haben - beim namen fjord denkt man sofort an norwegen, mit den tief einschneidenen fjorden ins land - aber auch die schlei in deutschland oder förde ist ein "fjord" 
In dänemark jedoch, wird jeder meeresarm fjord genannt ob an der nordsee oder ostsee - hier kennt man nur den namen fjord, denn der ringköbing fjord - ist nicht vergleichbar mit den fjorden in norwegen - er ist mehr eine lagune und hat sich im laufe der jahre - durch menschenhand - zum schlammloch entwickelt. Hartes wort, aber wahr, deswegen wird sehr viel gemacht, dass dieses nicht tödlich endet für den "fjord". - erfolge sind schon zu sehen - die wasserqualität und die sichtweite hat sich verbessert.


----------



## Dortmunder (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo, zu den diversen Zubereitungsmethoden kann ich evtl auch noch was beisteuern.
Ich habe wirklich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Matjesreifer gemacht. Natürlich ist das nicht der klassische Matjes wie wir ihn zum Beispiel aus Holland kennen. Dies ist aber wohl auch der Tatsache geschuldet, daß ich es mich einfach nicht traue einen Fisch nur soweit ausnehme das er aufgrund der zurückgelassenen Organanteile ( Ich glaub irgend ne Drüse:q), fermentieren kann :q:q. Aber das Ergebnis des Matjesreifer ist wirklich lecker. Man kann das ganze auch durch Zugabe von Aalrauch oder anderen natürlichen Aromen interessant abwandeln. Wichtig ist nur das der grüne Hering einmal richtig eingefroren werden muss, um die Gefahr von Nematoden auszuschließen. Und nach ca einer Woche habt Ihr euren selbstgemachten Matjes, der dann in Öl und Zwiebeln eingelegt min. 3 Wochen im Kühlschrank hält. 

Viele Grüße.

PS hab das auch mal mit kleinen Forellen gemacht. Schmeckt auch super.#6


----------



## Dortmunder (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hab nochmal gegoooogelt. Ist die Bauchspeicheldrüse die im Hering bleibt um eine enzymatische Zersetzung des Fleisches zu erhalten. 
Das sollte man wirklich nicht in der Küche zuhause ausprobieren!!!
Oder Ihr seid scharf auf das Bauland eurer Nachbarn. Dann kann man so einen Fisch durchaus mal in geselliger Runde anbieten :q

Viele Grüße aus Dortmund


----------



## elwiss (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dortmunder schrieb:


> Hab nochmal gegoooogelt. Ist die Bauchspeicheldrüse die im Hering bleibt um eine enzymatische Zersetzung des Fleisches zu erhalten.
> Das sollte man wirklich nicht in der Küche zuhause ausprobieren!!!
> Oder Ihr seid scharf auf das Bauland eurer Nachbarn. Dann kann man so einen Fisch durchaus mal in geselliger Runde anbieten :q
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Dortmund



Das ist aber Google-wissen, oder? 

Vielleicht kann mal einer zeigen, wo die Bauchspeicheldrüse im Hering ist? 

Wir machen das schon seit jahren mit dem reifer, kaufen das zeug direkt beim hersteller.
Sind aber auch massig "e" drin...
Schmeckt trotzdem.


----------



## Dortmunder (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ja sicher iss das Google Wissen !!!

Mich würd aber mal interessieren was der Hersteller so aufruft für´s Kilo Reifer...

Viele Grüße


----------



## elwiss (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dortmunder schrieb:


> Ja sicher iss das Google Wissen !!!
> 
> Mich würd aber mal interessieren was der Hersteller so aufruft für´s Kilo Reifer...
> 
> Viele Grüße



Müsste jetzt lügen, unter 10 jedenfalls...
E621, E575, E211,E200,551, 
Haben die aber alle drin, auch bei Iglo, Peter von Frosta oder Frozen Fisch, also immer (Aldi, lidl, Fisch "Feinkost ", etc.


----------



## Dortmunder (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



elwiss schrieb:


> Müsste jetzt lügen, unter 10 jedenfalls...
> E621, E575, E211,E200,551,
> Haben die aber alle drin, auch bei Iglo, Peter von Frosta oder Frozen Fisch, also immer (Aldi, lidl, Fisch "Feinkost ", etc.


 


Das stimmt die E Stoffe hast du echt überall drin, wobei ich der festen Überzeugung bin,das die echt relativ unbedenklich sind. Wenn es danach geht dürften wir ja auch keinen langsam wachsenden Seefisch wie Z.B Thunfisch essen. Da sind so viele Schwermetalle und andere Giftstoffe drin...

Unter 10 Euro das Kilo.. das echt günstig. Ich zahl gut das doppelte !


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Sorry, 

aber ist das Geld zu knapp echte Matjes zu kaufen?  Mit den frisch gefangenen kann man doch immer noch genug leckere Sachen machen,#6


----------



## LAC (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Die einfachste methode matjes herzustellen ist, man  angelt heringe und kauft dann im angelladen bei kott in hvide sande einen beutel, wo man matjes mit herstellen kann. Die gebrauchsanweisung,  habe ich sofort verstanden - also einfach für angler geschrieben. 

 Dann muss man sich keine großen gedanken machen, und wissenschaftlich in die tiefe gehen wo die bauchspeicheldrüse, kiemen oder was auch immer beim hering sitzt.
Wenn man sie richtig fertig gemacht hat, schmecken sie nicht schlecht, jedoch sind die holländischen meisjen oder wie sie dort genannt werden, etwas saftiger.:q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wenn man sie richtig fertig gemacht hat, schmecken sie nicht schlecht, jedoch sind die holländischen meisjen oder wie sie dort genannt werden, etwas saftiger.:q:q[/QUOTE]


Also kaufen, was man selber nicht besser kann.:m


----------



## angler1996 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

saftig|kopfkrat


http://www.woxikon.de/dut/meisje.php


----------



## porscher (31. März 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

lecker, süß und saftig!


----------



## LAC (1. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo, entschuldigung, nun beherrsche ich nicht so richtig die sprache, aber dann und wann füttere ich sie zusätzlich und bei dem wort Meisje was ja etwa wie Matjes klingt, wusste ich, dass dieses für euch ein fressen ist. 
Ich habe es bewusst gemacht, da ich nichts über den blinddarm, nebenhöhlen, gallensteine, würmer oder was auch immer vom hering posten wollte, damit man einen saftigen matjes bekommt.
Nun ist die sprache sehr leicht, wenn man engl und plattdeutsch - die holl. sagen nederduits sprechen kann und viel in dem land war. Meine großmutter hat schon in frühen jahren zu mir gesagt wenn ich zum angeln nach holland fuhr: mijn jongen, niet na de meisjes in amsterdam kiejken. Aber oma was denkst du erwähnte ich - niet met mijn sappige haring.
Jedenfalls habe ich dort die besten matjes gegessen - waren alle schön saftig.
Petri heil kann ich nur sagen.

Hier mal etwas über die herstellung sowie gefahren vom saftigen matjes
http://www.fisch-gruber.at/fisch-un...ring-aus-holland-aus-dem-leben-eines-herings/


----------



## heitzer (1. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,
wäre eine interessante Variante, selbst Matjes herzustellen, scheint aber garnicht so einfach zu sein. Geht schon los damit, dass die verwendeten Heringe frei von Rogen sein müssen. Das passt wohl eher zur Netzfischerei auf See. http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/1347091239461413/Matjes-selbst-gemacht.html  So werden die entsprechenden Zielfische erwischt und nicht, wenn sie durch die Schleuse in HS zum Laichen schwimmen wollen. Ich lasse das und träume wie Otto von holländischen Meisjes... :l.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## LAC (1. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> Moin,
> wäre eine interessante Variante, selbst Matjes herzustellen, scheint aber garnicht so einfach zu sein. Geht schon los damit, dass die verwendeten Heringe frei von Rogen sein müssen. ...........Gruß Dirk



Dirk, es ist mit etwas arbeit verbunden, und man muss wissen wo beim fisch in den innereien die einzelnen Organe sitzen z.b. die bauchspeicheldrüse für den matjes und für fische insgesamt, damit fische noch genießbar sind, sollte man aufpassen, dass die gallenblase nicht beim waidmännischem töten verletzt wird. 
Für eine gute zubereitung von fisch - ist nicht der angler sondern köche gefragt.
Deshalb ist es einfacher eine tüte bei kott zu kaufen und dann kann man kaum was falsch machen beim matjes.
Ich hatte hier einen angler, der aus dem ostblock kam, der machte sich seinen eigenen matjes - ich verstand die welt nicht mehr - vorher einfrieren usw. gabe es bei ihm gar nicht - schmeckte auch, war mal was anderes. 
Der hering ist ja ein super fisch, da man sehr viel damit machen kann.

 Nachsatz:
Die neuste meldung des tages ist, dass die schleusentore nicht mehr geöffnet werden können, da im zuge der hafenarbeit ein defekt eingetreten ist. Problem ist, die ersatzteile müssen angefertigt werden. Das bedeutet, dass demnächst das wasser über strasse und tore fließt und somit ein wasserfall ensteht - wir werden dann die mefos und lachse springen sehen und alle angler die auf hering  gehen, könne nur noch vor der schleuse in richtung meer welche fangen  - da dort kaum platz ist für alle angler, überlegt man ob man hochsitze aufstellt und vermietet.

 Gruß


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (1. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Yep Otto,
 und morgen ist der 2 April :q

 Gruß
 carsten


----------



## mottejm (1. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,
anbei ein Heringsrezept von mir. 
So essen wir den am liebsten.

Für 3 bis 5 Heringe, ausgenommen. Ob mit Kaviar und Milchner oder ohne ist egal. Ich liebe es mit.

2 bis 3 Tage einlegen in
- 0,5 l Wasser
- 3 Esslöffel Salz
- 4 Esslöffel Essig
dazu Pfefferkörner, Kräuter, Dill.
Deckel drauf und in den Kühlschrank

Nach dem Marinieren
Heringe häufen und kleinschneiden.
1 Becher Schmand
2 Gewürzgurken, 1 Zwiebel, 1 Apfel alles kleinschneiden
3 Esslöffel Gurkenwasser
Dill, Petersilie und was man sonst noch mag
Alles in eine Schüssel und gut durchrühren
2 - 3 Stunden im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen

Dazu Kartoffeln
Genial.

Motte


----------



## diedel38 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wie sind die momentanen Heringsfänge?
Wollen heute Nacht rauffahren, hat es Sinn? Auf der Webcam kann man ja leider nicht sehen ob die Angelkolegen etwas fangen oder nur die Robben füttern!!
diedel


----------



## rainzor (1. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



diedel38 schrieb:


> Wie sind die momentanen Heringsfänge?
> Wollen heute Nacht rauffahren, hat es Sinn? Auf der Webcam kann man ja leider nicht sehen ob die Angelkolegen etwas fangen oder nur die Robben füttern!!
> diedel



Wird immer noch gut gefangen. Allerdings etwas schlechter als gestern. Da heute alle Tore offen (hallo Otto!) waren, waren die unteren Plätze auf der Plattform die deutlich besseren. Aber dort haben sich die Kollegen auch häufig gegenseitig gefangen.

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## diedel38 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke für die Mitteilung,

um 1° gebe ich Gas und werde die Tage berichten ob wir einige Rollmoppsgurken gefangen haben oder nur schöne frische Nordsee Luft geschnuppert haben.
Die Winterpause war nun lange genug, bei den Stinten in diesem Jahr habe ich ja nur lange Nase gemacht, die haben mich verarscht, ich hoffe ja das nun wenigstens die Heringe mich wieder versöhnen.
Wie schön ein Optimist zu sein.
Gruß
diedel38  |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## LAC (1. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Carsten
 verrate doch nicht alles. *lach
 @ Motte
 nicht schlecht dein rezept - kann mir vorstellen, dass sie gut schmecken. Werde einige mal so zubereiten.
 Wenn ich welche einlege, mache ich sofort 20 stück und mehr - der hering sollte jedoch schon einen tag alt sein, sonst wird er krumm wie ein bogen beim braten. Ich reinige die heringe,  salze sie und gebe schön pfeffer dran - dann paniere ich sie in mehl oder spezielles paniermehl und brate sie in der pfanne schön braun.
 Dann mache ich mir einen sud. 1/2 flasche Essig, dazu wasser, der topf sollte so groß sein, dass alle 20 stück gestapelt reinpassen. 
 Dann lege ich die erste reihe heringe - darüber streue ich dill, kräuter, lege lorbeerblätter und wacholderbeeren dazu und viele zwiebelringe. Die nächste reihe heringe wird auch so d.h. erneut darüber die ganzen gewürze und zwiebeln und so geht es weiter, bis alle 20 heringe im topf liegen - wichtig ist, dass die obere reihe fische vom sud bedeckt ist und dass dort auch noch die gewürze drauf sind - dann lasse ich sie zwei tage stehen im kalten raum - normal ist drei, vier tage. Ich habe sie jedoch am 3. tag schon alle gegessen, jedesmal wenn ich dort vorbei gehe - ziehe ich mir einen rein. Herrlich. 
 Man kann auch den sud kochen, mit all den kräutern und dann die heringe einlegen. Auch kann man ihn mit zucker etwas süßer machen - alles ist möglich.
 Anderes Rezept für forelle - rohe forelle filetieren und in dünne scheiben schneiden, die forellenscheibe auf eine aluminium folie legen mit zitrone beträufeln und mit pfeffer und salz etwas bearbeiten, dann ein lorbeerblatt dazu und drei Wacholderbeeren und dill. Dann roll man diese belegte forellenscheibe mit alufolie zu einer rolle  - drückt die seiten zu und legt sie im kühlschrank einen tag.
 Man kann die alufolie wieder ausrollen, nimmt die scheibe fisch und legt sie auf schwarzbrot welches mit butter bestrichen ist - sie ist dann veredelt und schmeckt super wie alaska lachs.

 @ Rainzor
 Rainer, wenn alle tore geöffnet sind, finde ich den besten platz in der ecke an der brüstung zur meerseite, jedoch etwa ein meter nach rechts in richtung land - mit blick zum mehr - dort bekommst du keine hänger, kannst zur mitte der strömung schmeißen - von der strömung wird dein paternoster zur stromkante gedrückt - dort sind sie dann meisten und dann muss du etwas schneller drehen - nicht für die seehunde , so schnell kannst du nicht drehen -  dein paternoster kommt dann ins kehrwasser und wenn du zu lange wartest verheddert es sich am grund, da dort  reichlich angelkram liegt von den anglern, die von der steinschüttung angeln.
 Ein weiterer guter platz ist auf der anderen seite in richtung wo die solea liegt - jedoch im schleusenbereich,  so weit gehen bis der zaun zu ende ist , dann über die steine und etwa drei meter in richtung schleuse am zaun - dort ist ein gebiet von 25 m etwa vom ufer, was kaum strömung hat obwohl alle tore auf sind - dort kannst du genau so spielen mit dem paternoster - indem du es immer an der stromkante entlang ziehst. Ist für mich auch eine gute stelle.

 Gruß


----------



## rippi (1. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



mottejm schrieb:


> Ob mit Kaviar und Milchner oder ohne ist egal. Ich liebe es mit.



Lässt du die Rogen bzw. Milch beim Einlegen drin??

 Sind die nicht der Hauptort für Nematoden?


----------



## rainzor (1. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Otto,

an dem von dir beschriebenen Standort wurde auch am besten gefangen. Aber dort standen sie schon in Zweierreihe. Das ist mir dann doch zu nervig. Und auf der Südseite wurde, soweit ich es sehen konnte, sehr schlecht gefangen.
Aber an der Nordseite konnte man auch weiter oben seine Heringe fangen. Man mußte sie nur suchen und es war nicht so ergiebig wie weiter unten.

 War eben noch am Fjord ein bißchen Stippen. An einig Stellen kochte das Wasser förmlich. Ich weiß nur nicht, wer da mitten im Laichgeschäft war. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (2. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> ..........
> War eben noch am Fjord ein bißchen Stippen. An einig Stellen kochte das Wasser förmlich. Ich weiß nur nicht, wer da mitten im Laichgeschäft war.
> 
> ...



Rainer, wenn es um die weihnachtszeit wäre, würde ich sagen es ist der held, wenn du im bereich der esehäuser warst, da dort mehrere stellen sind, wo sie laichen.
Zu dieser zeit sage ich: rotaugen, denn die sammeln sich vor und zur Laichzeit in großen trupps  und sind in allen tiefen im fjord, selbst in den flachsten zonen zu finden - da geht kein barsch hin - dann und wann mal ein hecht, da das rotauge für den hecht der speisefisch ist.
Ich sage es waren rotaugen, denn wenn du die pose oder was auch immer ins wasser wirst - kocht es ab und zu.
Rainer, wir haben doch kaum fischarten im fjord, stichlinge  die schwimmen dir auch noch um die beine - sonst kenne ich keine art. 
Gruß


----------



## rainzor (2. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Otto,

 ich tippe auch auf Rotaugen. Allerdings scheinen auch die Barsche i. M. voll in der Laichzeit. Ich habe welche gefangen, die sahen fast aus wie Kugelfische und die Milchner fangen sofort an, Milch abzusetzen, wenn sie am Haken hängen.  
 Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob sich die Barsche auch in großen Gruppen sammeln und das Wasser zum Kochen bringen.

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## porscher (2. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

ja auch barsche sammeln sich in gruppen zum laichen.


----------



## Dortmunder (2. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Nabend zusammen,

ich hab mal eine allgemeine Frage. Als ich heute mit den Hunden spazieren war, habe ich festgestellt das hier der Raps bereits anfängt zu blühen. Und das Anfang April. Wie realistisch ist es daher um Ostern in HS gezielt Hornhecht zu angeln. Meint Ihr zu früh, oder doch erfolgsversprechend ??? Der Winter war ja im allgemeinen sehr mild.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## porscher (2. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

ich habe heute das gleiche beobachtet und den gleichen gedanken bzw. die gleiche frage gehabt. ich denke, man kann zu ostern ernsthaft mit hornhechten in hvide sande rechnen.


----------



## LAC (3. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Porscher, du hast recht um sich zu vermehren suchen auch barsche andere partner - das spiel findet aber im dunkeln in der "tiefe" statt und nicht an der oberfläche im himmelbett. Den barsch betrachte ich als schwarmfisch - deswegen kann man ihn gut d.h. mit einem heringspaternoster fangen - auf einem schlag, drei stück.
Und mit zerbrochenen eierschalen z.b. wenn man sie ins wasser wirft, den schwarm aufhalten, da alle an die kleinen eierschalen naschen - und erneut die angel einwerfen.

Ich habe schon oft im fjord geangelt, auch an den richtigen stellen.






aber noch keine barsche tanzen gesehen - muss wohl immer zur falschen zeit da gewesen sein. :q 

Sie können jedoch wenn sie von unten jagen, das wasser zum kochen bringen, dann sind es die jungfische - die aus dem wasser springen und zum lieben gott beten, damit sie nicht gefressen werden.
 Gruß und petri heil


----------



## Helgelandfischer (3. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@LAC, wo sind den die "richtigen Stellen" im Fjord auf die Stachelritter? ;-)

Fischergruß
Kay


----------



## reloop34 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

*bin ja noch am überlegen ob ich meine brandungsrute mitnehme ?  
auf jedenfall wird mitgenommen kleine Spinnrute 2,40m(put)
große Spinnrute 3,00m (butt,mefo)

mmh.........;+
*


----------



## Dortmunder (3. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Also ich denke schon das ich es über Ostern mal gezielt auf Hornhecht probieren werde. Evtl hab ich Glück und die ersten folgen den Heringen bis zur Schleuse. :q


----------



## rainzor (3. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich war heute für eine Stunde an der Schleuse. Es läuft i. M. so gut wie nichts. In der Stunde wurden insgesamt ca. 10 Heringe gefangen. Und die auch nur auf der unteren Ecke. Auch die Robben haben sich verzogen, es waren nur noch 2 vor Ort.

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## diedel38 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

rainzor : dann haben wir ja gestern  Glück gehabt,haben  morgens auf der rechten Plattform gut gefangen bis
 ca 13 °,dann ging da garnichts mehr, wir sahen aber das dann gegenüber gut gefangen wurde aber es war zu voll um rüberzu wechseln.So gegen 17 ° haben wir dann nochmals geschaut und es wurde immer noch gefangen, es war Platz und wir haben dann bei jeden Wurf Fisch gehabt,irre. Dies Jahr bin ich mit Hering versorgt. 14 Robben haben als es dunkel wurde wie die Wilden in dem Heringsschwarm rumgeräubert.
Mir haben am Morgen 8 mal die Robben den Hering abgezupft,
meinem Freund 7 x, anderen Angelkolegen ging es nicht anders, die peilen dich an wenn du einen Fich am Haken hast, tauchen dann ab und so schell kannst du garnicht Kurbeln wie die dir dann den Fisch stibitzen.
Aber komisch, auf der linken Seite wurde nicht ein Fisch gemoppst,da stand der Fischschwarm und da hatten die Robben wohl eher den Schwarm im Auge.
Es war ein toller erfolgreicher Angeltag.  :vik::vik:
diedel 38


----------



## Dortmunder (3. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@diedel38
Lasst uns ein paar Heringe über für Ostern !:q:q
Hat sich auch schon der ein oder andere Hornhecht blicken lassen?!

Viele grüße und schönen Urlaub noch.


----------



## Norgeguide (3. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wann sind diese Robben den eigentlich mal satt, oder bunkern die die Heringe irgendwo?:q
Am Sonnabend gehts hoch, fangen die Fischer mit den Netzen den auch schon Heringe?
Gruß
Norgeguide|wavey:


----------



## rainzor (3. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ diedel38

 Dann hattet ihr ja wirklich Glück. Nur das Wetter war ja gestern eher mau. Heute wieder Sonnenschein.

 Was heißt bei dir linke bzw. rechte Seite? Auf der Südseite wurde bisher fast immer schlecht gefangen.

 Obwohl ja heute bis Mittag (danach weiß ich nicht) so schlecht gefangen wurde, war die eine Robbe hinter fast jedem gefangenen Hering her.

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## Yupii (4. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rainzor schrieb:


> war die eine Robbe hinter fast jedem gefangenen Hering her.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer



das werde ich mir ab morgen auch mal anschauen :q


----------



## LAC (4. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Helgelandfischer schrieb:


> @LAC, wo sind den die "richtigen Stellen" im Fjord auf die Stachelritter? ;-)
> 
> Fischergruß
> Kay



Kai, nicht im bereich von hvide sande - nun hat der fjord eine beachtliche größe und ich bin nicht der verrückte angler, der alles ecken dort schon abgesucht hat - meine stellen liegen im südlichen bereich von den esehäusern sowie nördlich auf der östlichen seite. Dort ist die alte fahrrinne und man findet stellen bis 3 m tiefe - das ist kaum woanders möglich. Da kann ich alle fische die im fjord vorkommen angeln - für mich als angler, kommen nur drei arten im Fjord vor - hecht, barsch und rotauge. 
Den aal fange ich im bereich um hvide sande und den hornhecht und hering auch. 
Nun kann man auch noch auf die anderen fischarten gehen z.b. held und viele mehr die auch noch im fjord vorkommen, das ist möglich aber zeitaufwendig jedoch wunderbare erholsame angeltage und der beginn einer verzweifelung.
Die genannen gebiete sind gut, wobei es aber auch an der ostküste vom fjord gute angelplätze gibt - lass dich aber nicht von dem Foto verrrückt machen, es ist vom boot geangelt worden in nördlicher richtung von den esehäusern - in höhe des gelben hauses an der Ostseite.
Soche Infos sind ja gut für angler, morgen stehen da 20 angler und machen nur weitwürfe.


@ Norgeguide
Die robben fressen schon 8 kg am tag - ich schätze mal, dass um die 600 stück täglich dort von den seehunden gefressen davon ein großteil waidgerecht vom haken entfernt werden, egal ob der angler die beste rolle hat und weltmeister im kurbeln ist. Das finden die robben gut und hält sie munter.

Gruß


----------



## Dortmunder (4. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,
kann man an der Hvide Sande Räucherei (Troldbjergvej) eigentlich auch Heringe zum räuchern abgeben? Oder machen die einem da nur die selbstgeangelten Forellen fertig?! :a


----------



## rippi (4. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hattet ihr eigentlich schon öfters Rotaugen mit 40+? Lohnt sich das nebenbei eine Feederute rauszuhauen?


----------



## rainzor (4. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Hattet ihr eigentlich schon öfters Rotaugen mit 40+? Lohnt sich das nebenbei eine Feederute rauszuhauen?



40+ hatte ich noch nicht, aber bis ca. 35 cm schon. Gerade gestern 4 stück um die 30cm beim Stippen.
 Und letztes Jahr im Sommer hatte ich 2 oder 3 Brassen. Zwar nur kleine, aber es muß ja dann auch die großen geben. Allerdings gibt es im Fjord laut Fischkalender gar keine Brassen.:m:m:m

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## diedel38 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

hallo rainzor: rechte Plattform (Nordseite)wenn du auf der Brücke stehst die rechte Seite.
So, die Heringe schlummern jetzt im Tiefkühlbett.
Im August werde ich wieder zum Makrelen fangen raufkommen, hoffentlich mit besserem Wetter als im  letzten Jahr.
Ich habe nicht alle Heringe mitgenommen und euch noch welche dagelassen - :q:q:q

diedel38#h


----------



## mathei (4. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



diedel38 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht alle Heringe mitgenommen und euch noch welche dagelassen - :q:q:q
> 
> diedel38#h


sehr lobenswert. #6 dann bekomme ich ja noch welche ab in der osterferienwoche.


----------



## rainzor (4. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

So, heute letzter Tag. 
 War heute nur zum Gucken an der Schleuse. Wurde recht ordentlich gefangen. Allerdings eisiger Wind aus Ost in Sturmstärke. Sehr unangenehm.
 Im Fjord werden die gefangenen Barsche langsam größer. Die meisten scheinen mit dem Laichgeschäft durch zu sein.
 Morgen geht es dann wieder nach Hause. Leider ist der Urlaub immer viel zu kurz.

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## Norgeguide (4. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Fangen die Fischer schon Heringe im Fjord,bzw landen sie die Fische im alten Hafen schon an?
Wollte mir da welche kaufen für unsere Norwegentourim Juni.
Gruß
Norgeguide#h


----------



## Dortmunder (4. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> sehr lobenswert. #6 dann bekomme ich ja noch welche ab in der osterferienwoche.


 

Prinzipiell müssen wir Ostern erst ma nen Platz an der Schleuse kriegen. Wenn nicht können wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft nach Thorsminde machen!!! :q:q


----------



## angler1996 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

wir können ja Plätze mit nem Handtuch markieren:q
 Gruß A.


----------



## Dortmunder (5. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,
gibt's eigentlich eine Webcam die direkt die Schleuse zeigt?! |kopfkrat
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! :vik:
Viele Grüße aus Dortmund


----------



## mathei (5. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wir können ja Plätze mit nem Handtuch markieren:q
> Gruß A.


der war gut. machen wie die tommys :q


----------



## rainzor (5. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dortmunder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt's eigentlich eine Webcam die direkt die Schleuse zeigt?! |kopfkrat
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! :vik:
> Viele Grüße aus Dortmund



Gibt es hier:

http://live.waves4you.de/ucam/hvide_sande_west.html

 Schwenkt allerdings immer von der Mole zur Schleuse und zurück.

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## diedel38 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

und man kann auch nicht erkennen ob gefangen wird, die Bilder sind zu undeutlich.|uhoh::c
diedel38


----------



## Dortmunder (6. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



diedel38 schrieb:


> und man kann auch nicht erkennen ob gefangen wird, die Bilder sind zu undeutlich.|uhoh::c
> diedel38


 

Naja in 13 Tagen hoffe ich mal, dass ich selbst nen paar Heringe an der Schleuse fangen kann. Bis dahin müsste ja auch noch mehr los sein an Fischvorkommen :q:q:q

Viele Grüße


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (7. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



diedel38 schrieb:


> und man kann auch nicht erkennen ob gefangen wird, die Bilder sind zu undeutlich.|uhoh::c
> diedel38



Moin Diedel,
 was sollte es Dir bringen zu sehen ob Heringe gefangen werden wenn Du in HH auf dem Sofa sitzt? Wenn Du vor Ort bist kannst Du es ja live sehen und dann kannst "losangel"

 bg
 Carsten


----------



## LAC (7. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin Diedel,
> was sollte es Dir bringen zu sehen ob Heringe gefangen werden wenn Du in HH auf dem Sofa sitzt? Wenn Du vor Ort bist kannst Du es ja live sehen und dann kannst "losangel"
> 
> bg
> Carsten



Carsten, da gebe ich dir recht, denn auch in der zeit wo in hvide sande hochbetrieb ist, sind tage dabei, wo die heringsfänge nicht gut sind. Ich entsinne mich noch, dass vor jahren der sieger beim heringsfestival um die 10 stück gefangen hat.
Alle warten ja förmlich auf den hering, auch die wilden seehunde aber ganz besonders die fischer, die schon ihre netze flicken. 
Da der kraftstoff zu teuer ist und die arbeit zu schwer, wollen sie nicht mehr rausfahren und vor der hafeneinfahrt stellnetze aufstellen. 
Damit die angler auch noch an den hering kommen, werden dann führescheinfreie tretboote an angler vermietet - und ein krabbeltisch wird im schleusenbereich aufgestellt, wo man preiswert bleie, heringsvorfächer verkauft und allen anderen plunder was sich in den netzen verheddert hat. Sie schaffen damit - einen ökonomischen kreislauf.  Für die angler, die ganz schnell beim fisch sein wollen, haben sie boote mit gangschaltung. Und sollte einer keine kraft mehr haben für die rückfahrt, weil sie die schleuse geöffnet haben - für fünf euro kann man eine rückholversicherung abschließen. An alles ist gedacht.:q:q:q


----------



## diedel38 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Carsten,
du hast recht,ist im Grunde uninteressant ob man sieht das gefangen wird oder nicht,bis ich in Hivide sande bin kann schon wieder alles anders aussehen.
z.Z. vernasche ich gerade den schön knusprig gebratenen Rogen und die Milch,von meinen gefangenen Heringen - leeeeecker, ich weiß,einige schütteln sich aber haben das warscheinlich noch nie probiert.
Heringe sind bei mir nun durch.
Ich freue mich schon wieder auf den August zum Makrelen fangen.
Gruß diedel38


----------



## LAC (7. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



diedel38 schrieb:


> Moin Carsten,
> du hast recht,ist im Grunde uninteressant ob man sieht das gefangen wird oder nicht,bis ich in Hivide sande bin kann schon wieder alles anders aussehen.
> z.Z. vernasche ich gerade den schön knusprig gebratenen Rogen und die Milch,von meinen gefangenen Heringen - leeeeecker, ich weiß,einige schütteln sich aber haben das warscheinlich noch nie probiert.
> Heringe sind bei mir nun durch.
> ...




 diedel der rogen schmeckt wirklich gut - ich zerdrücke den etwas mit öl, damit er lockerer wird , würze und brate ihn - schmeckt wirklich gut als brotaufstrich. Die milch, habe ich in jungen jahren vernascht, meine großmutter machte heringsstipp und damit die soße einen guten geschmack bekam, wurde die milch  als geschmacksverstärker eingebracht. War ein traumhafter heringsstipp - ich bekomme ihn so nicht hin.
 Gruß


----------



## Dortmunder (8. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Tach zusammen,
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit kaltgeräuchertem Hering?!
Salz Zucker Verhältnis ?? Wie immer 60zu40% ?#c
Würde mich über den ein oder anderen Tipp freuen. 

Gruß


----------



## Helgelandfischer (8. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@LAC, Danke für Deine sehr ausführliche Antwort, auf meine spitzzüngig Frage!
Ich bin über die Osterferien Woche einige Tage mit dem Womo in HS und am Rinköping Fjord und werde mal einige Stelle probieren. Ein paar Heringe werde ich natürlich auch mitnehmen wenn Sie da sind ;-)
Vorher bin ich noch bei Nyborg und Grenaa zum Plattfisch angeln.
Hoffentlich wir es nicht so Stürmisch.
Vielen Dank nochmal Otto!

Fischergruß
Kay
*.,.~^~.,.~\______/~^~.,.~^~.,.~^~. *
*´¯`•.¸¸.•´¯`•.¸ ><((((((º>*
*`•.¸¸.•´¯`•.¸¸.•´¯`•.¸ ><((((º>*


----------



## Sagier (9. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo an alle, wir sind auch jedes Jahr dort unten beim Heringsangeln, meistens in Thorsminde dort ist etwas entspannter und nicht soviel los.
Weiß jemand wo man in der Gegend gut Plattfisch angeln kann hat das schon jemand probiert.


----------



## Dortmunder (9. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Sagier schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, wir sind auch jedes Jahr dort unten beim Heringsangeln, meistens in Thorsminde dort ist etwas entspannter und nicht soviel los.
> Weiß jemand wo man in der Gegend gut Plattfisch angeln kann hat das schon jemand probiert.





Versuchs mal in der Nordsee !:q:q:q

Nein Spaß ich fange meine Platten immer in der Gegend ums 
Nørre Lyngvig Fyr. Aber da hat ja auch jeder seine bestimmten Vorlieben. Was ich in dieser Gegend gut finde ist das du für die erste tiefere Rinne nicht weit raus musst und zum anderen finde ich den Durchschnitt an maßigen Fischen hier ebenfalls gut. Probiere mal die gefrorenen Tiefseeschrimps. Geht meist ganz gut. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## rippi (9. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich glaube nicht, dass er von Thorsminde bis nach Nr. Lyngvig runter fahren will? Ansonsten ist Thorsminde ja ungefähr ähnlich wie Hvide Sande nur halt n bisschen kleiner, vom Hörensagen her erfährt man das sie im Fjord mit Garnelen auch mal größere Platte fangen, was in letzter Zeit in Hvide Sande eher nicht mehr so funktioniert, nach meiner Erfahrung, zumindest wenn man Fische über 30 cm haben möchte. Ansonsten ist die Brandung eigentlich immer die geeignete Methode zum Erfolg


----------



## reloop34 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

*so angeltechnisch ist alles auf vordermann gebracht , eingetütet , verpackt ...

die südliche mole (schleuse)ist die untere von süd nach nord ? 
sind das die einzigsten hotspots in um hvide sande ? 

von strand aus müßte ich schon um 100m werfen um gut rauszukommen ? wollte ja mit buttlöffel los ?! 

und irgendwie denke ich 55gr. sind zu wenig ......


*


----------



## Alfredknockout (10. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin, fahre vom 26.04 bis 03.05 auch nach Hvide Sande und zwar nach Bjerregard. Wollen 1-2 Tage zur Schleuse auf Hering und die andere Zeit im Meer auf Platte oder so. Da Fjord und Meer beides unter 1km Entfernung hat, werden wir bestimmt beides befischen.
Auf was kann man gut im Fjord angeln?


----------



## porscher (10. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

im fjord sind nur wenige stellen zugängig! am besten kannste dort mit dem boot fischen, aber nur bei windstille, da es sonst zu gefährlich wird.


----------



## rippi (10. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



			
				reloop34;4105590[B schrieb:
			
		

> von strand aus müßte ich schon um 100m werfen um gut rauszukommen ? wollte ja mit buttlöffel los ?!
> 
> und irgendwie denke ich 55gr. sind zu wenig ......
> [/B]



 Du musst mindestens 20m weit raus am Strand, alles was darüber ist, ist natürlich auch nicht verkehrt, geh einfach bei auflaufenden Wasser hin und dann am besten abends, denn da sind sie am dichtesten dran(theoretisch). Praktisch: Du kannst eigentlich auch am Mittag wenn Auflaufendes Wasser ist gut fangen zumindest in Nr. Lyngvig, in Årgab ist das meiner Erfahrung nach schwieriger. Ansonsten kannst du wenn du schräg aufwändigen Wind hast und Löffeln willst auf die Wind angewandte Moleninnenseite gehen und es da versuchen.


----------



## reloop34 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

*danke @ Rippi#6 ............. bin mal gespannt wie ebbe und flut sich auswirken .........|bigeyes

du meinst direkt molen in hvide sande?


gut besetzt in hvide sande mole/schleuse
*


----------



## rippi (10. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Also ich kenne viele die auf die Mole schwören, ich persönlich finde auch die kleinen Strände bei den Hafenausfahrten gut, wobei als ich dort vor 10 Jahren gehandelt hab auch noch deutlich mehr ging kann aber auch ein subjektiver Eindruck sein. Ansonsten kannst du auch im Fjord fangen nur halt, größtenteils, nicht in richtigen Größen. Mal ist halt eine maßige dabei aber leider sind viele zu klein teilweise auch nur ganz knapp drunter. Wenn du das aber trotzdem mal probieren willst, kann ich dir zumindest direkt an der Schleuse vom Buttlöffel abraten.


----------



## mathei (10. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

noch 2 x schlafen, dann gehts hoch. könnte eigentlich schon was auf aal gehen im hafen. habe es noch nie probiert. wenn ja, worauf stehen die schlangen. tau.- oder wattwurm, oder heringsfetzen. einer erfahrung ?


----------



## LAC (10. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Alfredknokout
sei gegrüßt im wilden hvide sande thread. Im fjord kannst du gut auf rotauge, barsch und hecht gehen - wobei du etwas südlicher gehen solltest, in höhe der esehäuser - dort kommst du besser ans wasser, bei alle anderen arten die im fjord vorkommen, kann man nicht mehr von gut sprechen. Außer zur saisonzeit, die jetzt ist, auf hering und ab mai auf hornfisch im bereich der schleuse. 
Wo du wohnst, ist es jedoch auf der meeresseite sehr gut für die angelei auf plattfische.

@ rippi
die kleinen strände an der hafenausfahrt waren sehr gut von der nördlichen mole richtung norden wurden auch viele fische gefangen. Wie sie nach dem hafenausbau sind, kann ich nicht sagen, ich kann auch nichts zu den neuen molen sagen, da ich dort noch nicht geangelt habe, jedoch sieht laut karte die südliche mole doch sehr gut aus, da sie sehr lang und weit ins wasser gebaut wurde. 
Die nördliche hat sich ja kaum verändert - ist etwas länger geworden.

Auf hernig lief heute bis zur mittagszeit - kaum was . obwohl an der schleuse die plattform zur meerseite voll war. 12 plattfische kosten 100 kronen im fischereihafen auf der fjordseite - Nordseite und die ersten alten fischerhütten, sind schon umgebaut als ferienhäuser.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> noch 2 x schlafen, dann gehts hoch. könnte eigentlich schon was auf aal gehen im hafen. habe es noch nie probiert. wenn ja, *worauf stehen die schlangen.* tau.- oder wattwurm, oder heringsfetzen. einer erfahrung ?


 

 Stücke vom Sandaal, oder Tauwurm.:m


----------



## Dortmunder (10. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> noch 2 x schlafen, dann gehts hoch. könnte eigentlich schon was auf aal gehen im hafen. habe es noch nie probiert. wenn ja, worauf stehen die schlangen. tau.- oder wattwurm, oder heringsfetzen. einer erfahrung ?


 
Hi,
hab zwar bis jetzt nur im Dortmunder Industriehafen Aal gefangen, aber Hafen iss Hafen.:q:q

Ich angel gerne mit Leber an Posenmontage. Probiers mal aus kann nicht verkehrt sein. Die Leber muss nur wirklich Taufrisch sein. 
Viele Grüße und schönen Urlaub:vik:


----------



## mathei (10. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

naja auf aal angel ich hier auch. nur halt im süßwasser


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (11. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hej,
 ich hatte letztes Jahr zwei Aale als Beifang beim Butt angeln auf Wattwurm vom Strand aus.

 Bg

 Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> *noch 2 x schlafen, dann gehts hoch. *könnte eigentlich schon was auf aal gehen im hafen. habe es noch nie probiert. wenn ja, worauf stehen die schlangen. tau.- oder wattwurm, oder heringsfetzen. einer erfahrung ?


 

 Dann nimm mal einen Anker mit.:m
 Am WE soll es richtig Puste geben.|rolleyes


----------



## mathei (11. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dann nimm mal einen Anker mit.:m
> Am WE soll es richtig Puste geben.|rolleyes


ja habe schon geschaut
im allgemeinen sieht es aber nicht schlecht aus für die woche.
wenig regen

http://de.windfinder.com/forecast/hvide_sande

*nur noch 1 x schlafen* :vik:


----------



## diedel38 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

mathei, denke daran,die Aale wollen Kaaaalbsleeeeber und keine schnöde Schweineleber !!! es sind Feinschmecker !!! |krach:
Viel Erfolg wünsche ich und viele dicke Schleimis.#6

Gruß diedel38


----------



## Alfredknockout (11. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Alfredknokout
> sei gegrüßt im wilden hvide sande thread. Im fjord kannst du gut auf rotauge, barsch und hecht gehen - wobei du etwas südlicher gehen solltest, in höhe der esehäuser - dort kommst du besser ans wasser, bei alle anderen arten die im fjord vorkommen, kann man nicht mehr von gut sprechen. Außer zur saisonzeit, die jetzt ist, auf hering und ab mai auf hornfisch im bereich der schleuse.
> Wo du wohnst, ist es jedoch auf der meeresseite sehr gut für die angelei auf plattfische.



Ok, danke... Aber im Fjord zählen die Salzwasserschonzeiten oder? Weil ich habe was vom 15.Mai für Hecht gelesen


----------



## onkelchen14 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,
Kann es sein, dass zu Ostern schon die hornhechte in hvide sind? Bei uns blüht nämlich der Raps schon in voller Prach.
VG Eric


----------



## rainzor (11. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Alfredknockout schrieb:


> Ok, danke... Aber im Fjord zählen die Salzwasserschonzeiten oder? Weil ich habe was vom 15.Mai für Hecht gelesen



Hier hast du die offiziellen Schonzeiten im Salzwasser. Gedde ist der Hecht.

http://naturerhverv.dk/fiskeri/lyst...-og-fredningstider/fredningstider-i-saltvand/

 Da bei diesen Schonzeiten auch immer Sonderregelungen für die Fjorde aufgeführt sind, vermute ich mal, dass die Fjorde (zumindest die Aufgeführten) mit zum Salzwasser zählen.

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## Dortmunder (11. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



onkelchen14 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kann es sein, dass zu Ostern schon die hornhechte in hvide sind? Bei uns blüht nämlich der Raps schon in voller Prach.
> VG Eric


 

Hallo, den Gedanken hatte ich auch vor kurzem hier schon mal geäußert, wir sind auch über Ostern vor Ort. Aber momentan ist die Nordsee an der dänischen Küste nur 7Grad kalt. Ich denke nicht, dass in einer Woche Hornhecht an der Schleuse steht. Aber der Raps blüht hier auch schön.:q
Vielleicht haben wir aber auch Glück und die ersten dicken Hornis sind da und jagen den Hering Richtung Fjord:vik:

Viele Grüße


----------



## mathei (11. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

falls ich was sehe zwecks horni berichte ich. denke aber auch, das das wasser noch zu kalt ist. bei uns an der ostsee konnten wir noch keinen ausmachen.


----------



## LAC (11. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Jungs, alles ist möglich, der aal kann schon voll zuschlagen - die momentane temperatur liebt er und mit zarter kalbsleber holt man ihn aus dem letzten loch.  Hinzu kommt,  der bestand hat sich ja etwas erholt - es wurden reichlich glasaale gesichtet und gefangen. Und ostern steht auch der hornhecht vor der schleuse.  
 Es ist ja noch genügend zeit bis ostern. Momentan hat man andere sorgen, wie man die heringe am haken bekommt  d.h. wie man es gewohnt ist - die schon drei wochen vor der schleuse stehen. 

 @ Jürgen breithardt
 Jürgen, alles ok mit dem pc.


----------



## Dortmunder (11. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Jungs, alles ist möglich, der aal kann schon voll zuschlagen - die momentane temperatur liebt er und mit zarter kalbsleber holt man ihn aus dem letzten loch. Hinzu kommt, der bestand hat sich ja etwas erholt - es wurden reichlich glasaale gesichtet und gefangen. Und ostern steht auch der hornhecht vor der schleuse.
> Es ist ja noch genügend zeit bis ostern. Momentan hat man andere sorgen, wie man die heringe am haken bekommt d.h. wie man es gewohnt ist - die schon drei wochen vor der schleuse stehen.
> 
> @ Jürgen breithardt
> Jürgen, alles ok mit dem pc.


 
Ach, ab ner Wassertemperatur von 8 Grad brauchen wir alle ein Speisfass um die ganze Beute nach Hause zu wuchten, so werden die Heringe beißen!!!:q


----------



## LAC (11. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dortmunder schrieb:


> Ach, ab ner Wassertemperatur von 8 Grad brauchen wir alle ein Speisfass um die ganze Beute nach Hause zu wuchten, so werden die Heringe beißen!!!:q



Nur ein speisfass - dafür fahre ich doch nicht nach hvide sande - ich miete mir immer ein spezialfahrzeug mit angelbrücke und transportkübel - in der nacht ist es mein  schaukelbett und tagsüber zupfe ich über den köpfen der angler, die heringe aus dem wasser.



 Wenn schon ein speisfass - dann ein gewaltiges, sonst lohnt es sich doch nicht.  :q


----------



## angler1996 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

danke, jetzt weiß ich endlich, wer mir immer die Heringe
 vor der Nase klaut


----------



## Dortmunder (11. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Es scheint hier Leute zu geben die den Hals nicht voll kriegen!!!!:q:q:q:q


----------



## Dortmunder (11. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Aber zum Thema Transport hab ich noch was.
Ich habe mir vorgenommen den gefangenen Fisch 2014 auszufliegen. Müsste nur jemand die gelbe Pölserbude an der Schleuse entfernen.:q:q


----------



## Norgeguide (12. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Freunde,
auch wieder zurück aus HS,leider.
Es war wieder ne tolle Woche da oben. Leider hat das Wetter nicht so richtig mit gespielt aber wir konnten jeden Tag was machen. Ich habe mir meine Heringe im alten Hafen besorgt    (10DKK/kg) für unsere Norwegentour, da ich nicht unbedingt lust hatte an der Schleuse stunden lang zu stehen um 20kg zusammenzufangen. Einen jeden Morgen ging es aber auf die P&T Forellen in der Umgebung. Leider musste ich feststellen das es zu letztem Jahr einige Veränderungen gibt. Ein täglicher Besatz ist nicht mehr. Jeder Teichanlage der Besatzfische in der Nähe hatte wurde von "Angelspezis" aufgesucht. Teiche wurden des Nachts mit Netzen abgefischt, Fischhälterbecken aufgebrochen, Forellen wurden angefüttert und so weit es ging mit Keschern aus den Teichen geholt, so das die Besitzer der Teiche bis zu 3-4Tonnen verlust hatten. 
Ein Teichbesitzer erzählte mir das er an einem Abend 5 Mann dabei erwischte wie Sie seine Anlage leer machen wollten. Die A.....Löcher lachten ihn aus und zogen davon. Einige Tage später war sein Becken leer. Ich selber beobachtete drei Angler in Typischer Tarnbekleidung dabei wie sie beim Heringsangeln die Fische vom Haken machten und ohne abschlagen oder abstechen lebend in einen Eimer schmissen. Meine Kinder fragten mich ob man das so macht und ob die Fische sich nicht Quälen dabei. Was soll man da antworten. Nach dem ich meinen Unmut darüber etwas lauter sagte, drehte sich der eine um sagte was auf einer Ostsprache zu seinem Nachbarn, beide schauten mich an und lachten. Auch wenn ich jetzt vieleicht den Zorn einiger auf mich ziehe, bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung|gr:
KÖNNT IHR EUCH NICHT BENEHMEN;IHR SEI IN DÄNEMARK NICHT ZUHAUSE, SONDERN IHR SEIT DA GÄSTE!!!:r
Zurück zum angeln,
trotz all dieser sachen fing ich aber auch meinen Fisch , und einige schönen Filets schlummern jetzt in meiner Truhe,
also dann bis nächstes Jahr in Hvide Sande.
Gruß
Norgeguide|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Auch wenn ich jetzt vieleicht den Zorn einiger auf mich ziehe, bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung|gr:
*KÖNNT IHR EUCH NICHT BENEHMEN;IHR SEI IN DÄNEMARK NICHT ZUHAUSE, SONDERN IHR SEIT DA GÄSTE!!!:r
*Norgeguide|wavey:[/QUOTE]


 Hallo Norgeguide,#h

 danke für den interessanten Bericht.#6

 Nur der von mir markierte Satz gefällt mir nicht. Tierschutz und anständiges Benehmen geht nicht nur Gäste etwas an. Ich habe auch schon genug Dänen erlebt, die sich wie die Säue aufgeführt haben. Da sollte man alle in die Pflicht nehmen.:m


----------



## mathei (12. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

heute vormittag ging es nun auch los für uns. wenn mann genug platz hat im auto macht man sich keine gedanken.





für die daheim gebliebenen, die nicht mehr wissen wie es da oben aussieht bei der einfahrt





momentan ist es windig und regnerisch. werde morgen mal zur schleuse schauen, ob was an heringen geht


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> heute vormittag ging es nun auch los für uns. wenn mann genug platz hat im auto macht man sich keine gedanken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



 Machst du Langzeiturlaub, oder wanderst du aus?:q


----------



## rippi (12. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@Norgeguide

Welche Teiche waren das denn mit Fischhälteranlagen? Oder ist das geheim?


----------



## LAC (12. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen Bereithardt
Jürgen, da gebe ich dir recht, es hat nicht etwas mit der nationalität zu tun, sondern mit der person. Wobei einige eben halt räubern und da ist mein posting mit dem zementwagen oder von bordie dortmunder der neue landeplatz, zwar ein scherz, aber da steckt - zwar übertrieben - viel wahrheit drin. 
 Wer nicht zufrieden ist mit dem geld, macht sich halt viele gedanken, wie er an mehr geld kommen kann, die bandbreite ist groß und startet z.b. beim betteln, schwarzarbeit, oder ins kriminelle einfach klauen, das beste ist aber, wie die sportler es machen aus ihr hobby geld schlagen, die müssen sich zwar quälen, das brauch ein angler nicht, der hat noch freude beim fang. 

Das posting von norgeguide ist schockierend wenn man es liest und man muss sich förmlich schämen, wenn man sagt: ich bin ein angler. Jedoch ist es richtig, dass er es schreibt, denn die wahrheit muss ans tageslicht kommen.
Denn solche taten, daß fische in hvide sande aus den teichanlagen geklaut wurden - als nach kg noch abgerechnet wurde - ist mir seit jahren bekannt - öffentlich wurde im netzt darüber gepostet, wie es geht und nicht auffällt, du siehst wie dumm sie sind und ich habe mich mit dem eigentümer der anlage darüber unterhalten. 
 Auch das die gefangenen fische (hering /hornhecht) von einigen anglern in hvide sande nach deutschland mit kleinbusse gekarrt werden und verkauft werden ist mir auch bekannt - ich könnte dir sogar die namen nennen. Und wenn ich schon mal die scharzen schafe erwähne, dann auch ein gespräch zwischen einer frau, welches ich am geländer an der schleuse geführt habe, wo ich ihr sagte, was machen sie denn mit den fischen - sie schmiss die gefangebn heringe immer wieder ins wasser, mit der begründung: sie sind mir zu klein. Dann machte sich dummchen auch noch wichtig und sagte, wir haben reichlich schon gefangen und mein mann ist 1. vors eines angelvereins - ich hoffe er liest diese zeilen - und hat eine große bestellung, denn er soll reichlich fische für seine freunde mitbringen - ab jetzt will ich aber nur noch große haben. Dann schaltete sich der 1. vors. - der chef ein und sagte zu mir, ich müsste seine frau nicht sagen, wie sie sich zu verhalten hat.
Jürgen, erst wollt ich etwas unternehmen, habe jedoch nichts gemacht, vor 20 jahren jedoch - als ich noch aktiv und  auf  andere stühle gesessen habe  - hätte ich ihm den stuhl  unterm hintern weggerissen.   

 Das man inzwischen die teichanlagen in der umgebung in angriff genommen hat und sie einfach in den nachtstunden entleeert - ist mir neu. Aber auch das wird aus dem gleichen grunde gemacht - wie kann ich mich schnell bereichern - ist ja seit jahren bekannt, dass sie jetzt noch die fischteiche in der nacht leer machen, sagt aus, dass einige nicht mehr wissen was sie machen und dabei die grenzen des normalen überschreiten. Wie kann ich kohle machen auf dem schnellsten weg auch wenn ich gesetze überschreite.
 Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele angler angesprochen werden, von freunden und bekannten, kannst du mir nicht mal einige frische fische mitbringen. 
 Mir geht es nicht um eine tüte voll fische - ich spreche von kleintransporter :q 

 Gruß


----------



## Norgeguide (12. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Rippi,
ja kann ich Dir sagen,
*Sondervig*: Der Teich wurde nachts mit einem Netz abgefischt, und wer diesen Teich kennt weiß auch das vorne ein Fischhälterbecken mit Vorhängeschloß ist. Dieses Schloß wurde geknackt und die Fische wurden geklaut.
*Klittens Damgrug*: Nachts haben sich "Leute" von hinten an die Anlage rangeschlichen und haben in den Aufzuchtbecken geangelt und hockten dabei im Schilf.
*Salzwasserteiche in HS an der Räucherei*:
Auch hier wurden die Kormoran und Reiherschnüre durchgeschnitten, Forelli ins Wasser und mit dem Kescher wurden die Forellen ( bis zu Stückgößen von 5-6kg) abgefischt.
An diesem Teich war ich im letzten Jahr und habe da echt tolle Fische gefangen, und wie der Besitzer besetzt hat, konnte ich es erst auch nicht glauben.
Die Fische kamen so dicht an den Rand als er Futter hinein geworfen hat, das auch ich diese Fische hätte fangen können. Der Witz dabei ist auch das diese Fische nach dem Keschern nicht mal abgehauen sind, die blieben am Platz und man konnnte noch mal mit dem Kescher durch. Das ist natürlich für zweibeinige Fischräuber eine Einladung ersten Ranges.
Gruß 
Norgeguide#h


----------



## mathei (12. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Machst du Langzeiturlaub, oder wanderst du aus?:q


das sieht immer bei uns so aus und trotzdem vergißt man vieles. |uhoh:


----------



## Dortmunder (12. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Norgeguide schrieb:


> Hallo Rippi,
> ja kann ich Dir sagen,
> *Sondervig*: Der Teich wurde nachts mit einem Netz abgefischt, und wer diesen Teich kennt weiß auch das vorne ein Fischhälterbecken mit Vorhängeschloß ist. Dieses Schloß wurde geknackt und die Fische wurden geklaut.
> *Klittens Damgrug*: Nachts haben sich "Leute" von hinten an die Anlage rangeschlichen und haben in den Aufzuchtbecken geangelt und hockten dabei im Schilf.
> ...


 

Hi, also zu dem Teich in Sondervig kann ich sagen das dieses Hälterbecken seit Jahren nicht mehr benutzt wird.( Eben wegen den Diebstählen). Der bekommt seine Fische 3mal die Woche via Transporter. der Fahrer trägt die ausgesetzte Kilozahl in den Kalender am Briefkasten für die Bezahlung ein.


----------



## mathei (12. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Norgeguide schrieb:


> Norgeguide|wavey:


hey,welcher teich lohnt momentan ? wollte neben dem hering auch noch forellen fangen für graved- lachs.


----------



## Dortmunder (12. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@LAC

Hi, super Posting, trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. 
Meiner Meinung nach, ist das Hauptproblem dieser ganzen Geschichte,die Maß-,und Gedankenlosigkeit vieler Angler. Insbesondere was das Heringsangeln angeht. Hier wird wenn es läuft halt gefangen bis der Arzt kommt, ohne das sich Gedanken darüber gemacht wird ,wer das alles fressen soll, oder geschweige dessen, dass es sich hier definitiv! um kein endlos vorkommenden Ressource handelt. Das beste Beispiel hierfür haben wir im Osterurlaub 2011 erlebt. Als ich am Sontag nach der Ankunft den Müll weggebracht habe und die Mülltonne geöffnet habe hat mich echt der Schlag getroffen. Unsere Vormieter scheinen auch kräftig "geangelt" zu haben und dann irgendwann kein Bock mehr aufs ausnehmen gehabt zu haben. In der Tonne waren unübertrieben bestimmt 15kg Eingeweide und "on Top" dann nochmal bestimmt 100 Stück unberührte Heringe. Und bei so was bekomm ich das absolute Strahlkotzen! Den genau Dinge wie diese spiegeln einfach das Überflusshandeln und Denken wieder was halt viele, viele Menschen (in diesem Fall Angler) leben. 

Und genau das ist auch der Grund, dass es Meter Dorsche oder meinen ausgemachten Lieblingsfisch die Meerforelle irgendwann nur noch auf alten Fotos gibt. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dortmunder (12. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> hey,welcher teich lohnt momentan ? wollte neben dem hering auch noch forellen fangen für graved- lachs.


 

Hi, mein Kumpel war letzte Woche oben. Oxriver läuft gut. Am zweiten Teich am Wassereinlauf auf Grund mit auftreibender Paste. Viel Spaß und lass was drin!:q


----------



## Danmark2k (12. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Also bei den ganzen sachen bekomm ich echt nen Hals wie ein Brückenpfeiler! :c

Beinah hät ich geschrieben das es im Osten Europas genug Fischreiche Gewässer gibt.....!

Wenn das so weiter geht ist das "grenzen lose" Angler leben in DK auch bald vorbei #d

Man kann diese "Fischräuber" Aktionen wie immer die auch ausfallen mögen schon seit 6-7 Jahren beobachten.Damals dachte man das sich das schon wieder gibt aber Pustekuchen, die Fährüberfahrt nach Norwegen scheint den a**** wohl zu teuer zu sein.

Hier mal eine kleine "Geschichte" aus dem Jahr 2009:
Ich stand mit einem Angelfreund an der Schleuse und wir fischten auf Hornhecht.
Nach einiger Zeit drängelten sich zwei "Angler" zwischen uns und unsere Nachbarn und das grauen nahm seinen lauf.

Die beiden wollten mit selbst gebastelten Vorfächern Hornhechte reissen.Doch der versuch ging für einen von den beiden nach hinten los.

Auf einmal sah man nur noch das Blei aus dem Wasser schießen, man hörte es förmlich durch die Luft fliegen und zack...treffer, voll auf die zwölf!

Der eine von den beiden "Anglern" ging K.O.!Genau zwischen die Augen!

Tja kleine Sünden bestraft der liebe Gott sofort *g* :m

Ich hoffe es wird nicht noch schlimmer!
Gruss


----------



## mathei (12. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dortmunder schrieb:


> Hi, mein Kumpel war letzte Woche oben. Oxriver läuft gut. Am zweiten Teich am Wassereinlauf auf Grund mit auftreibender Paste. Viel Spaß und lass was drin!:q


danke. such ich mir mal raus.


----------



## mathei (12. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dortmunder schrieb:


> Hi, mein Kumpel war letzte Woche oben. Oxriver läuft gut. Am zweiten Teich am Wassereinlauf auf Grund mit auftreibender Paste. Viel Spaß und lass was drin!:q


ob ich das finde bei dem geschlängle ;+
http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/denmark/oxriver-put-and-take-gdk603125


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Bereithardt
> Jürgen, da gebe ich dir recht, es hat nicht etwas mit der nationalität zu tun, sondern mit der person. Wobei einige eben halt räubern und da ist mein posting mit dem zementwagen oder von bordie dortmunder der neue landeplatz, zwar ein scherz, aber da steckt - zwar übertrieben - viel wahrheit drin.
> Wer nicht zufrieden ist mit dem geld, macht sich halt viele gedanken, wie er an mehr geld kommen kann, die bandbreite ist groß und startet z.b. beim betteln, schwarzarbeit, oder ins kriminelle einfach klauen, das beste ist aber, wie die sportler es machen aus ihr hobby geld schlagen, die müssen sich zwar quälen, das brauch ein angler nicht, der hat noch freude beim fang.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Otto, hoffe es geht dir gut ?!

Ich selbst bin auch ca. 4-5mal in Jahr in Daenemark zum Urlaub machen........ es erschreckt mich, mit welcher Dreistigkeit und Frechheit man "Gesetz und Ordnung ignoriert. #d
Sicherlich ist es nicht abhängig von der Nationalität.....aber mal ganz ehrlich, seit einigen Jahren kristallisiert es sich ja doch heraus, welche "90%" gemeint sind. Ob in Norwegen, Daenemark oder woanders.....
In Daenemark z.B. kann ich die Einheimischen sehr gut verstehen, wenn sie "schlechte Laune" auf "bestimmte Leute" bekommen. Die reisen im Auto oder Kleinbus an, fischen tagsüber abwechselnd in Schichten (eine Gruppe angelt, während die andere ausnimmt u.s.w.)...geschlafen wird im Auto, Verpflegung mitgebracht (was nicht verwerflich ist). Aber was bringt das den Daenen, die sich sehr vile Mühe für Touristen und Urlauber machen, sieht z.B. man an den sauberen Toiletten, aufgestellten Bänken an den abgelegensten Orten??
Es gibt auch "Angler" / Gruppen, die tagsüber fischen und nachts "auf Tour" gehen....... was dann ganz stolz erzählt wird |uhoh:....... 

Das ist meine Meinung, bitte nicht verallgemeinern....... aber langsam ko..... es einen an, dass man alles hinnehmen muss und die Wahrheit nicht mal aussprechen darf........ #d|gr:


----------



## strunz2 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dortmunder schrieb:


> Hi, also zu dem Teich in Sondervig kann ich sagen das dieses Hälterbecken seit Jahren nicht mehr benutzt wird.( Eben wegen den Diebstählen). Der bekommt seine Fische 3mal die Woche via Transporter. der Fahrer trägt die ausgesetzte Kilozahl in den Kalender am Briefkasten für die Bezahlung ein.



Also ganz so ist das nicht, denn es wird ja täglich, siehe Kalender, gesetzt! Ich war im vergangenen Jahr noch vor Ort. 
Da war das Hälterungsbecken zweifelsfrei in Betrieb. Es ist schon so, dass in den meisten Anlagen drei mal die Woche ein Transporter kommt.
Dann wird ein Teil der Fische sofort gesetzt, ein anderer Teil wandert ins Hälterungsbecken, einfach um einen einigermaßen gleichwertigen Besatz zu gewährleisten. Eine Ausnahme bildet
die Anlage in Lodberg Hejde. Dort gibt es kein Hälterungsbecken.
Der Besatz erfolgt zweimal die Woche, in der Regel Montags
und Donnerstags.
Natürlich sind die Diebstähle absolut zu verurteilen, ich habe aber gerade was Sondervig betrifft den Eindruck, dass dies
den Betreiber wenig interessiert. Der setzt seine Fische prozentual entsprechend der verkauften Scheine.
Dann hat er sein Geld verdient und alles andere interresiert
ihn kaum. Seit nunmehr 15 Jahren habe ich noch nie Kontrollen,
gleich welcher Art, erlebt. Gelegenheit macht Diebe!!! 
Aber auch dies ist nur ein Teil der Wahrheit. Wenn wir als
ehrliche Angler jeglichem Treiben mit Ignoranz begegnen,
fördern wir einen weiteren Auswuchs.


----------



## rippi (13. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Also der Hälter ist doch locker nicht im Betrieb, selbst vor 5 Jahren war der nicht im Betrieb? Jedenfalls wird er nicht besetzt wenn der Besetzer mit diesen Laster oder was das auch immer ist da ankommt,? In letzter Zeit habe ich da zwar nicht mehr genagelt aber er setzt doch ehh alle 2 Tage also zumindest nach seinen Plan (Sommer). Und der Besatz ist so gleichmäßig auch nicht?


----------



## Dortmunder (13. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> ob ich das finde bei dem geschlängle ;+
> http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/denmark/oxriver-put-and-take-gdk603125


 

Hi, das ist der zweite Teich direkt an der Einfahrt! Ist nicht da am Geschlängel ! :q Die zwei Teiche sind separat


----------



## Dortmunder (13. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Also ganz so ist das nicht, denn es wird ja täglich, siehe Kalender, gesetzt! Ich war im vergangenen Jahr noch vor Ort.
> Da war das Hälterungsbecken zweifelsfrei in Betrieb. Es ist schon so, dass in den meisten Anlagen drei mal die Woche ein Transporter kommt.
> Dann wird ein Teil der Fische sofort gesetzt, ein anderer Teil wandert ins Hälterungsbecken, einfach um einen einigermaßen gleichwertigen Besatz zu gewährleisten. Eine Ausnahme bildet
> die Anlage in Lodberg Hejde. Dort gibt es kein Hälterungsbecken.
> ...


 

Bin jedes Jahr vier mal vor Ort. Fische gibt's 3 mal sie Woche und das Becken ist nur Deko !!! Da iss nix mehr drin. Seit Jahren. :vik:


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (13. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dortmunder schrieb:


> Bin jedes Jahr vier mal vor Ort. Fische gibt's 3 mal sie Woche und das Becken ist nur Deko !!! Da iss nix mehr drin. Seit Jahren. :vik:



 genau..  dreimal die woche bekommt er schon seit ich denken kann den fisch .. montags mittwochs und freitags . aber das hälterbecken ist schon glob ich knappe 3-4 jahre nicht mehr im betrieb... 
  wir sind sogar an dem morgen dort gewesen wo das hälterbecken aufgebrochen wurde.. müssen die leute um knapp 1 std verpasst haben..  schade..  das es solche typen gibt. seit dem die osteuropäer dort eingelaufen sind..  werden auch des öfteren die häuser aufgebrochen.. naja zum glück habe ich einen hundi dabei der anschlägt und meinen blauen freund( man nent ihn auch  den thorhammer*basballschläger *dabei*)

oxriver lüppt die letzten 3 jahre imer super.. werde  die erste juni woche mit meinen jungs vor ort sein. mal sehen was geht.


----------



## strunz2 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Also ich lass mich ja gerne belehren. Wir waren letzes Jahr
sehr früh vor Ort. Vielleicht nutzt er es in der Nebensaison?
Frag mich nur wozu man ein leeres Becken aufbricht!


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Bei den hier geschilderten Erfahrungen werde ich wohl im Tyskehavn an den Kiloteich gehen, und dort meine Heringe fangen.
 Ist auch billiger als 10 versenkte Systeme mit Blei.


----------



## ORKA1977 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

_*Wir sind ALLE gleich!*_

Wenn ich mal in HS das Geschehen beobachte und selber am Heringsangeln bin,sehe ich wieder einmal das *WIR *wenn es um die Nahrungsbeschaffung geht alle von der Raffgier befallen sind.

Warum?
Hat mehrere Gründe wie:
Werbung wie Beispielsweise das große Heringsfestival in HS,
HS das Angeleldorado ... Fisch im Überfluß,
Zahlreiche Angelgeschäfte,das liebe Internet ist voll damit.

Nationalität spielt keine Rolle Touristen so wie Einheimische wollen auch einen kleinen Teil vom Kuchen abbekommen.
Für die Berufsfischerei sind das was hier gefangen wird Peanuts.
Wenn sich der ein oder andere nicht Waidgerecht verhält,
liegt es daran das der Freiraum dafür zu groß ist.
Ich meine damit solange jeder ohne Fischereiprüfung sich am Heringsangeln beteiligen kann und es sehr selten bis garnicht konntrolliert wird,gibt es solche Bilder wo Fisch halb tot wieder ins Wasser geworfen wird weil: Ach der ist mir etwas zu Lütt oder ich angel nur aus Bock bin kein Fischesser usw....

Wenn das alles eine gewisse Regelung erhalten würde wie z.B.
Angelerlaubnis nur mit nachweisbarer Fischereiprüfung oder
gerade in HS eine Fischereiaufsicht die dierekt vor Ort ist und Streife läuft.
Denn dann das glaube ich würde sich der ein oder andere nicht so benehmen.
mfg.


----------



## mathei (13. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

bin heute vormittag mal zur schleuse. sie war voll offen, über fänge brauch ich da also nix berichten. bin dann für 3 std. zu klittens. ohne erfolg. am nachmittag waren die tore fast zu nur die mitteltore weiter geöffnet. so wurde auf der fjordseite nix und auf der meeresseite wenig gefangen. bei dem wind waren sie auch nur am tütteln mit anderen kollegen.


----------



## ORKA1977 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

_*Wir sind ALLE gleich!*_

Wenn ich mal in HS das Geschehen beobachte und selber am Heringsangeln bin,sehe ich wieder einmal das *WIR *wenn es um die Nahrungsbeschaffung geht alle von der Raffgier befallen sind.

Warum?
Hat mehrere Gründe wie:
Werbung wie Beispielsweise das große Heringsfestival in HS,
HS das Angeleldorado ... Fisch im Überfluß,
Zahlreiche Angelgeschäfte,das liebe Internet ist voll damit.

Nationalität spielt keine Rolle Touristen so wie Einheimische wollen auch einen kleinen Teil vom Kuchen abbekommen.
Für die Berufsfischerei sind das was hier gefangen wird Peanuts.
Wenn sich der ein oder andere nicht Waidgerecht verhält,
liegt es daran das der Freiraum dafür zu groß ist.
Ich meine damit solange jeder ohne Fischereiprüfung sich am  Heringsangeln beteiligen kann und es sehr selten bis garnicht  konntrolliert wird,gibt es solche Bilder wo Fisch halb tot wieder ins Wasser geworfen wird weil: Ach der ist mir etwas zu Lütt oder ich angel nur aus Bock bin kein Fischesser usw....

Wenn das alles eine gewisse Regelung erhalten würde wie z.B.
Angelerlaubnis nur mit nachweisbarer Fischereiprüfung oder
gerade in HS eine Fischereiaufsicht die dierekt vor Ort ist und Streife läuft.
Denn dann das glaube ich würde sich der ein oder andere nicht so benehmen.
mfg.


----------



## rippi (13. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Wenn das alles eine gewisse Regelung erhalten würde wie z.B.
> Angelerlaubnis nur mit nachweisbarer Fischereiprüfung oder
> gerade in HS eine Fischereiaufsicht die dierekt vor Ort ist und Streife läuft.
> Denn dann das glaube ich würde sich der ein oder andere nicht so benehmen.
> mfg.


 
 In Deutschland brauchst du für jeden Scheixx eine Erlaubnis, einen Nachweis oder sonst irgendwelchen bürokratischen Blödsinn und es läuft auch nicht besser.
Es ist fast alles geregelt nur kennt die meisten Idiotenreglementierungen keiner mehr und es hält sich auch keiner dran, oder nur die wenigsten.


----------



## ORKA1977 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Alleine schon an solch einem Hot Spot wie HS müsste auf jeden Fall mehr kontrolliert werden.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (13. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

ja EINIG


----------



## LAC (13. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Die verbindung zur natur, die haben ja nicht viele menschen, wenn ich dann die fische erwähne - dann lache ich innerlich, da ich dann ein tiergruppe anspreche, wo kaum einer kontakt zu hat und wenn, dann machen sich die meisten menschen  darüber gedanken, wie kriege ich diese tiere schnell am haken. 
 Und gerade diese angeschnittenen  put und take seen, sind für menschen gemacht, die schnell mal ein fisch fangen wollen - ohne viel wissen. Im umkreis von 30 km (fjord) sind etwa zwanzig oder mehr anlagen, sie sind förmlich wie pilze aus dem boden geschossen -  ein fischteich für jedermann, da muss man keine beziehung zur natur oder zum fisch haben.
 Und die betreiber machen sich schon gedanken, denn sie wollen damit geld verdienen, jedoch einige angler glauben,  es ist eine soziale einrichtung wo für wenig geld man viele fische bekommt.
 Das glauben sie aber nur - die wahrheit sieht jedoch anders aus.


----------



## reloop34 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Status : gestern auch an der Schleuse gewesen .... rei an rei gestanden 
Heute relativ schönes Wetter , sehr windig ca. 60km/h NWN

Ging gar nix an klittens ? 

Grüße


----------



## porscher (14. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

habe auch in der web cam gesehen, dass momentan in hvide sande der wind ganz schön pustet. wie sind die fänge momentan? wurden schon die ersten hornhechte gefangen? an der deutschen ostseeküste wurden von anglern die ersten hornhechte bereits überlistet...


----------



## mathei (14. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



reloop34 schrieb:


> Status : gestern auch an der Schleuse gewesen .... rei an rei gestanden
> Heute relativ schönes Wetter , sehr windig ca. 60km/h NWN
> 
> Ging gar nix an klittens ?
> ...


nö ging nix. auch bei keinem anderen in der zeit. wollte heute dem hering nach jagen. tore waren morgens um 8 geschlossen, aber kein hering auf der fjordseite. meerseite extrem windig.
hab dann für 2 std. an dem fopu in hvide sande geangelt. ohne erfolg. ab morgen lässt der wind nach und mittwoch kaum wind


----------



## Dortmunder (15. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Samstag ist es endlich soweit, dann geht's wieder in den Urlaub nach HS:q:q. Wetter scheint ja momentan nicht so der Brüller zu sein. Aber die nächsten Tage soll es sich ja beruhigen, vor allem mit dem Wind. Wünsche allen die grade da sind noch eine schöne Zeit und viel Erfolg beim Würmer baden !:vik:


----------



## Skandigeilie (15. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Genau weil es gerade an der Schleuse so viele Idioten gibt beschränke ich mich am liebsten auf das angeln in der Brandung weit weg von all dem Trubel.

 Ab wie viel Uhr kann man eigentlich den Hering im Tyskehavn erwerben?


----------



## angler1996 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

einfach gucken, wenn die Fischer mit dem Boot auf dem Fjord unterwegs sind, dann sollte es nicht mehr lange dauern|wavey:

 was geht in der Brandung?


----------



## AAlfänger (15. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



> Genau weil es gerade an der Schleuse so viele Idioten gib


Spricht du jetzt gerade von dir, oder warum der Spruch? Ich könnte jetzt auch ein paar Beispiele anführen über Mitbürger speziel aus deinen Regionen!
Find ich schon traurig, diese allgemeine Abwertung!#d#d

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Spricht du jetzt gerade von dir, oder warum der Spruch? Ich könnte jetzt auch ein paar Beispiele anführen* über Mitbürger speziel aus deinen Regionen!
> Find ich schon traurig, diese allgemeine Abwertung*!#d#d
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger


 

 Hallo Aalfänger,#h

 hier war es lange friedlich, ist dir was über die Leber gelaufen?


----------



## porscher (15. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

wie läufts momentan in der brandung?


----------



## mathei (15. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

an der schleuse war heute nix los. wir sind mal nach thorsminde gefahren. dort war die schleuse auch offen.es wurde aber gefangen,wenn gleich auch sehr wenig.


----------



## Dortmunder (15. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hi,
wurde denn bis jetzt schon der ein oder andere Hornhecht gefangen?


----------



## AAlfänger (15. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



> Hallo Aalfänger,#h
> 
> hier war es lange friedlich, ist dir was über die Leber gelaufen?


An und für sich nicht, aber da ich selber auch schon an der Schleuse geangelt habe und es auch dieses Jahr wieder tun werde finde ich es schon etwas daneben die Leute als Idioten zu bezeichnen!|uhoh:|uhoh:
Nach meinen Erlebnissen in Dänemark und auch hier bei uns mit Leuten aus der Region des Angesprochenen gehe ich auch nicht bei und pauschalesiere das hier.
Wenn derjenige ein Problem mit den Anglern an der Schleuse hat, soll er halt wegbleiben, dann ist wieder ein Platz für jemand anders frei!:q

Gruß Jürgen#6


----------



## Dortmunder (15. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> An und für sich nicht, aber da ich selber auch schon an der Schleuse geangelt habe und es auch dieses Jahr wieder tun werde finde ich es schon etwas daneben die Leute als Idioten zu bezeichnen!|uhoh:|uhoh:
> Nach meinen Erlebnissen in Dänemark und auch hier bei uns mit Leuten aus der Region des Angesprochenen gehe ich auch nicht bei und pauschalesiere das hier.
> enn Wderjenige ein Problem mit den Anglern an der Schleuse hat, soll er halt wegbleiben, dann ist wieder ein Platz für jemand anders frei!:q
> 
> Gruß Jürgen#6


 
Den würd ich dann nehmen !!:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> An und für sich nicht, aber da ich selber auch schon an der Schleuse geangelt habe und es auch dieses Jahr wieder tun werde finde ich es schon etwas daneben die Leute als Idioten zu bezeichnen!|uhoh:|uhoh:
> Nach meinen Erlebnissen in Dänemark und auch hier bei uns mit Leuten aus der Region des Angesprochenen gehe ich auch nicht bei und pauschalesiere das hier.
> Wenn derjenige ein Problem mit den Anglern an der Schleuse hat, soll er halt wegbleiben, dann ist wieder ein Platz für jemand anders frei!:q
> 
> Gruß Jürgen#6


 


 Jürgen,#h

 möglicherweise treffen wir uns ja in Kürze. Dann können wir uns gerne über das Thema unterhalten. Im Moment bin ich absolut nicht deiner Meinung, aber das zuvor von dir angebotene Bier werden wir trotzdem trinken.:m


----------



## mathei (15. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

momentan hast du platz


----------



## Dortmunder (15. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> momentan hast du platz


 

Und Oxriver ausprobiert?


----------



## JonDerSackkratzer (15. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo zusammen,
Nächste Woche fahre ich zum ersten mal nach Hvide Sande. Dort wollte ich in der Brandung das Plattfischangeln versuchen. Jedoch habe ich im Wetterbericht gelesen, dass der Wind stets von Osten, also vom Land her, kommt. Da ich schon gehört habe, dass die Fische ehr bei Wind vom Meer beißen, wollte ich wissen ob ich überhaupt Erfolgschancen habe und wie ich dort am besten angeln gehe. Über ein paar Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus. DD


----------



## AAlfänger (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



> möglicherweise  treffen wir uns ja in Kürze. Dann können wir uns gerne über das Thema  unterhalten. Im Moment bin ich absolut nicht deiner Meinung, aber das  zuvor von dir angebotene Bier werden wir trotzdem trinken.:m 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
> Gruß aus Solagon,
> Jürgen |wavey:


Das du anderer Meinung bist akzeptiere ich ohne Probleme, aber das jemand, der noch nie dort gestanden hat die Leute als Idioten betitelt ist nicht in Ordnung! Selbstverständlich läuft dort nicht alles in gewohnten Bahnen ab, wie vieleicht gewünscht aber wir haben da letztes Jahr auch Leute getroffen mit denen man richtig Spaß hatte!
Das mit dem Bier bleibt selbstverständlich, eventuell ist sogar noch ein Kümmerling dabei:vik:
#q Hoffentlich bin ich jetzt nicht als Säufer gebrandmarkt:c
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Das du anderer Meinung bist akzeptiere ich ohne Probleme, aber das jemand, der noch nie dort gestanden hat die Leute als Idioten betitelt ist nicht in Ordnung! Selbstverständlich läuft dort nicht alles in gewohnten Bahnen ab, wie vieleicht gewünscht aber wir haben da letztes Jahr auch Leute getroffen mit denen man richtig Spaß hatte!
> Das mit dem Bier bleibt selbstverständlich, eventuell ist sogar noch ein Kümmerling dabei:vik:
> #q Hoffentlich bin ich jetzt nicht als Säufer gebrandmarkt:c
> Gruß Jürgen


 


 Hallo Jürgen,#h

 ich konnte also keinem Posting entnehmen, dass der Kollege noch nicht an der Schleuse war.:m

 Den Termin für die Bierprobe besprechen wir noch.


----------



## angler1996 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

fuchtelt denn nun keiner mit langen Stöckern in der Brandung rum und mag mal ne Info geben?
 für die allzu "Verschwiegenen" es geht auch ne PN.

 Gruß A.


----------



## heitzer (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich denke, dass die Formulierung "Idiot" einfach etwas unglücklich gewählt wurde. Bei den Idioten gibt es ja verschiedene Ausprägungen und auch das Wort als solches ist durchaus auslegungsfähig, siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idiot . Den Schuh braucht man sich nicht anziehen. Mache ich auch nicht und werde übernächste Woche wieder mit Spaß an der Schleuse angeln. Wenn einer abhaut, wenn er mich sieht, weil er denkt, ich wäre ein Idiot, darf das gerne, ist mir wurscht.  
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Skandigeilie (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Spricht du jetzt gerade von dir, oder warum der Spruch? Ich könnte jetzt auch ein paar Beispiele anführen über Mitbürger speziel aus deinen Regionen!
> Find ich schon traurig, diese allgemeine Abwertung!#d#d
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger




 Also das Du gleich anspringst wie ein "Westmoped" verwundert mich schon. Wenn Du die zuvor geposteten Sachen mal genau durchliest wirst Du feststellen, das es u. a. um Leute ging die fernab waidgerechten Handels einzig darauf aus sind viel "Fleisch" zu machen. Es ging um Typen die sich in die noch so kleine Ecke drängeln und sich dann mit `nem Heringsblei selber abschießen.

 Mein posting war frei von irgendeiner "Nationalität" an welche ich auch mit keiner Pore gedacht habe.

 Und ja, Leute die Fische weil sie ihnen "über" sind tot wieder ins Wasser schmeißen, die kurz davor stehen sich zu prügeln, damit sie den besten Platz an der Brüstung bekommen (weil ja da die "Heringsautobahn" vorbei geht) sind für mich Idioten. Wer sich angesprochen fühlt - Bitte. Getroffene Hunde bellen!

 Im Übrigen habe ich mehr als einmal an der Schleuse geangelt. Aber die spürbare Fischgeilheit hält mich nunmehr von diesem Ort fern.

 Herzlichste Grüße aus "Randpolen" 
 (dem Ort wo es mindestens genauso viele Idioten gibt wie anderswo auf der Welt)


----------



## AAlfänger (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich wollte dir auch in keiner Weise nahetreten, mich hat bloß die Sache mit Idiot gestört! Ich selber habe beruflig viel in den neuen Bundesländern zu tun gehabt und dabei sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Leuten erlebt! Aber leider auch viele Sachen, auf die ich gerne verzichtet hätte! Und leider das Auftreten teilweise in Dänemark hat einiges bewirkt!
Ich bin auch als Monteur viel in der Welt rumgekommen, und habe mich immer als Gast betragen und nicht unter dem Motto: Ich habe das Geld und bestimme wo es lang geht! Und das haben einige Landsleute noch nicht begriffen, das fängt morgens schon beim Bäcker an, mit Gruß und Danke und Bitte.
Und für mich ist damit der Fall erledigt!

Gruß Jürgen#h


----------



## mathei (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

da der hering heute wieder nicht in hs zu gegen war, bin ich nach thorsminde gefahren. und siehe da. erfolg stelle sich ein. 60 stk. in 2 std. und alle leute gesittet. es geht also.


----------



## mathei (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dortmunder schrieb:


> Und Oxriver ausprobiert?


nein war ich nicht mehr.aber das nächste mal. war heute von
 16 - 19 uhr in sondervig
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276840&page=8
|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Mathei,#h

 wenn auch unbekannterweise, aber mal einen herzlichen Dank für das fortführen der Live-Berichte.#6#6#6


----------



## mathei (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Mathei,#h
> 
> wenn auch unbekannterweise, aber mal einen herzlichen Dank für das fortführen der Live-Berichte.#6#6#6


gern geschehen. werde morgen früh noch mal zum hafen. wenn nix ist, dann weiter nach thorsminde bis mittags. dann geht es leider wieder nach hause.


----------



## LAC (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo, kann mir einer- der momenatn in hvide sande ist - sagen, wie es heute an der schleuse war, das wetter war ja gut, wurden auch einige heringe gelandet oder haben sich die angler nur gegenseitig zur seite gedrückt, damit sie einen guten platz bekommen um zu sehen, wann die heringe kommen.:q Wollte mal zum angeln nach hvide sande fahren und mich breit machen.:q

@ Jürgen breithardt
Bringst du mir die guten heringspaternoster mit (cirkle hoocs)

 @Harti
 Torsten, wann kommst du ? Kurz eine pn senden. Kannst auch welche mitbringen.


----------



## mathei (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir einer- der momenatn in hvide sande ist - sagen, wie es heute an der schleuse war, das wetter war ja gut, wurden auch einige heringe gelandet oder haben sich die angler nur gegenseitig zur seite gedrückt, damit sie einen guten platz bekommen um zu sehen, wann die heringe kommen.:q .


um 9:00 um 13:00 um 15:00 und um 19:30 Uhr waren keine fänge zu beobachten :c


----------



## Harti (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir einer- der momenatn in hvide sande ist - sagen, wie es heute an der schleuse war, das wetter war ja gut, wurden auch einige heringe gelandet oder haben sich die angler nur gegenseitig zur seite gedrückt, damit sie einen guten platz bekommen um zu sehen, wann die heringe kommen.:q Wollte mal zum angeln nach hvide sande fahren und mich breit machen.:q
> 
> @ Jürgen breithardt
> Bringst du mir die guten heringspaternoster mit (cirkle hoocs)
> ...



Hallo Otto,

wir sind gerade aus Italien zurück. Leider gab es da auch keine Heringe:q, dafür aber traumhafte Natur und 25°C. #6

Geplant haben wir die vorletzte Maiwoche für unseren HS Trip. Da sollte es die ganze Palette der Schwarmfische geben bis hin zu den leckeren Miniheringen (Sprotten). Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du uns diese wieder so schön mediterran zubereitest. PN folgt!

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## LAC (17. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ mathei
danke für die information - dann werde ich noch etwas warten. 
Wenn ich an die ersten postings hier denke, wo durch den milden winter, in den köpfen der anglern die heringe sicherlich schon im februar eintrudeln würden, muss ich etwas schmunzeln, da sie bis heute noch nicht richtig da sind - aber die welt wäre nicht so farbenfroh und interessant, wenn man kein pos. denken hat :q und sich was vormacht. 
Sie sind sicherlich nicht nach hvide sande gekommen, da  die letzten nächte sehr kalt waren da sie den gefrierpunkt erreicht bzw. überschritten haben.:q:q  
 Da steht man tagsüber am geländer von hvide sande und wartet auf den hering und sagt zu seinem nebenmann, es ist verdammt kalt, und als antwort bekommt man dann, gut das ich heute nacht ein goldfisch (wärmflasche) und ein warmes bett hatte.:q

 @ Harti
 Torsten, alles klar.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir einer- der momenatn in hvide sande ist - sagen, wie es heute an der schleuse war, das wetter war ja gut, wurden auch einige heringe gelandet oder haben sich die angler nur gegenseitig zur seite gedrückt, damit sie einen guten platz bekommen um zu sehen, wann die heringe kommen.:q Wollte mal zum angeln nach hvide sande fahren und mich breit machen.:q
> 
> @ Jürgen breithardt
> *Bringst du mir die guten heringspaternoster mit (cirkle hoocs)
> ...


 

 Hallo Otto,#h

 werde es versuchen, ist aber unwahrscheinlich.Die hat bei uns niemand auf Vorrat im Geschäft liegen.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wenn ich die HS-Webcam anklicke, erscheint immer "ungültige Quelle".
 Weshalb ist das so?


----------



## AAlfänger (17. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Jürgen,
was hast du denn für einen PC?
Also bei uns hier geht es bestens!:vik: habt ihr schon Strom bei euch oder sitzt jemand auf dem Fahrad und tritt in die Pedale:q
du versäumst aber nichts, hab gerade noch mal die Webcam angehabt, 1 Angler an der Schleuse!
bei Bedarf bitte melden, dann gebe ich dir durch, was gerade geht, aber das ist auch schon ein bißchen Getränkefrage!!!!!!!!
Aber ich denke unter guten Kollegen sollte man sich schon einigen!

Gruß Jürgen:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> was hast du denn für einen PC?
> Also bei uns hier geht es bestens!:vik: habt ihr schon Strom bei euch oder sitzt jemand auf dem Fahrad und tritt in die Pedale:q
> du versäumst aber nichts, hab gerade noch mal die Webcam angehabt, 1 Angler an der Schleuse!
> ...




Du altes Lästermaul.|evil:

Habe Anfang der Woche erst den neuen PC bekommen, der noch komplett eingerichtet werden muss.
Ich würde mich aber für Hilfe vor Ort von solchen Koryphäen 
wie Dir sicherlich mit einem guten Tropfen bedanken.:m


----------



## AAlfänger (17. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich bin nun einfach ein Silberrücken, wenn der Begriff aus den Zoosendungen was sagt. Ich habe aber eine Tochter, die auf Lehramt studiert und daher auch mein übergroßes Wissen.:vik: Und mit dem Lästermaul, das muß ich mir ja wohl verbieten, war ja bloß ne ganz harmlose Frage:k, man weiß ja nie, wie weit die Evolution fortgeschritten ist:q:q:q!
Ich habe mir jetzt einfach mal ein Angelboot geleistet, um Otto seinen Robben aus dem Weg zu gehen!


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Ich bin nun einfach ein Silberrücken, wenn der Begriff aus den Zoosendungen was sagt. Ich habe aber eine Tochter, die auf Lehramt studiert und daher auch mein übergroßes Wissen.:vik: Und mit dem Lästermaul, das muß ich mir ja wohl *verbieten*, war ja bloß ne ganz harmlose Frage:k, man weiß ja nie, wie weit die Evolution fortgeschritten ist:q:q:q!
> Ich habe mir jetzt einfach mal ein Angelboot geleistet, um Otto seinen Robben aus dem Weg zu gehen!
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Musste nicht,
 frag mal Deine Tochter. Verbitten reicht, Du Silberrücken.
 Werden wir schon ausdiskutieren.:m


----------



## LAC (17. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen
kein problem - ich habe noch zwei stück. Die reichen aus, brauch ja nicht viele heringe :q will doch nur einen kleintransporter füllen. :q:q
Notfalls mache ich sie mir selbst aus dem müll der angler in hvide sande - da liegen paternoster genug, müssen nur zwei haken fehlen. Torsten versogt mich auch

@ Aaldfänger
Jürgen, nicht schlecht, bin begeistert, es ist standesgemäß, von der größe her, da ja hvide sande das tor zur welt ist. Wenn du dort auf der brücke stehst und heringe angelst, hast du genug platz und du könntest sie noch in den unteren etagen an die mitreisenden verkaufen - sie pflücken sie aus den fenstern fangfrisch von der angel. Könntest noch eintritt nehmen, da ich inzwischen einen seehund soweit habe, dass er mit einer wahnsinnigen geschindigkeit aus dem wasser schießt und dir den hering aus 5 m höhe noch von der angel pflückt. 
Das bleibt unter uns, denn an der schleuse wird er demnächst seine fangküste bei den anglern zeigen. Da geht nur noch eins, um die heringe zu retten, die letzten meter mit einem ruck die angel hochschleudern, dann ist der fang gerettet und als belohnung bekommst du noch ein auto oder motorradfahrer dazu, die sich auf der brücke bewegen.:q:q

 Gruß


----------



## Fish_Hunter1995 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Moin, 
Freitag Samstag und Sonntag ist super Wetter in HS. Angesagt meint ihr die Heringe sind nun endlich startklar?
Mein Kollege und ich wollten höchstwahrscheinlich Sonntag los..
Was meint ihr ?
Bitte weiterhin um fangmeldungen 

Petri heil :vik:#h


----------



## mathei (17. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

ein letztes update von heute. sind mitlerweile wieder zu hause. bzw ich, kind und hund. frauchen ist weiter gereist auf wellnes nach polen.
in hs leider wieder kein hering und das für das anstehende we. ich drück die daumen. sind dann wieder nach thorsminde.  von 8:30 bis 10:30 konnten wir 40 stk. fangen bei geöffneter schleuse. dann zog es zu, die sonne verschwand und damit auch der hering. schade. allen die jetzt vor ort sind bzw jetzt anreisen wünsche ich einen schönen urlaub mit gutem wetter und einigen schönen fängen.
gruß mathias


----------



## mathei (17. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

ach so. von den 100 gefangenen heringen waren nur 8 stk. mit rogen und 2 stk. mit milch. der rogen war schon sehr weich, also kurz vorm schuss


----------



## porscher (17. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

dann hast du heute wohl auch nicht mehr auf forellen geangelt, oder?


----------



## mathei (17. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> dann hast du heute wohl auch nicht mehr auf forellen geangelt, oder?


nein hat er nicht. keine zeit mehr dafür gewesen. werden dieses jahr aber noch mal fahren. pfingsten oder herbstferien. |wavey:


----------



## Angelfetischist (17. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo an alle
Fahre mit meiner Frau am 10 Mai für zwei Wochen nach Bjerregard und hab noch ne paar fragen. Hoffe ihr könnt helfen.
Wollte vom Strand mit Buttlöffel mein Glück versuchen.
Wie viel Gramm sollte ich nehmen (80)?
Und natürlich wollte ich auch mal zum Heringsangeln In HS vorbeischauen.Welche Ruten benutzt Ihr zum Heringsangeln? 
Danke schon mal


----------



## AAlfänger (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



> @ Aaldfänger
> Jürgen, nicht schlecht, bin begeistert, es ist standesgemäß, von der größe her,


@ LAC
Otto man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts:q:q:q und was sind schon 138 Meter, wo sich der Meterpreis auf 1 Million Euro beläuft? Im Moment ist das die größte Privatyacht der Welt, aber son komischer Russe will mich schon wieder überbieten#d!
Aber mal sehen, was der Osterhase noch so bringt?
Auf jeden Fall allen hier im Board ein schönes Osterfest!

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## LAC (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> @ LAC
> Otto man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts:q:q:q und was sind schon 138 Meter, wo sich der Meterpreis auf 1 Million Euro beläuft? Im Moment ist das die größte Privatyacht der Welt, aber son komischer Russe will mich schon wieder überbieten#d!
> Aber mal sehen, was der Osterhase noch so bringt?
> Auf jeden Fall allen hier im Board ein schönes Osterfest!
> ...



Jürgen, danke für die ostergrüße selbst auch viele dicke eier:q Da denkst du, du hättest die größte privatyacht, da wirst du übertrumpft. 
 Ich kenne den schiffseigner, er ist ein guter angler und seine karriere begann in hvide sande am geländer von der schleuse,  hat heringe für den eigenverbrauch an andere verkauft. Er ist der inoffizielle heringskönig von hvide sande, und hat jetzt solch eine yacht und  hisst demnächst wenn er in hvide sande einläuft  die rote flagge  und die gelbe quarantäneflagge setzt er auch - d.h. mein schiff ist verseucht, sie dürfen nicht an bord kommen ......... sie stolpern sonst übe die fetten fische.:q:q


----------



## Fish_Hunter1995 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Sonntag sind 18 grad und NNO Wind angesagt brauch man denn überhaupt hin fahren ?


----------



## AAlfänger (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



> er in hvide sande einläuft  die rote flagge  und die gelbe  quarantäneflagge setzt er auch - d.h. mein schiff ist verseucht, sie  dürfen nicht an bord kommen ......... sie stolpern sonst übe die fetten fische.:q:q


Hallo Otto,
ich komme wegen deinem Fachwissen und ich denke ich kenne dich schon leider noch nicht persöhnlich manchmal nicht aus dem Staunen raus!, aber wenn bei uns hier die Yachten von der Probefahrt zurückkommen, hängen an den Masten BHs und Slips!
Hatt das denn eine andere Bedeutung, oder waren die garnicht angeln?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Angelfetischist (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

keiner ein tip für mich?


----------



## Dortmunder (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo zusammen,

Morgen ist es wieder soweit und es geht in den Osterurlaub.|supergri|supergri
Wetter soll ja wirklich schön werden über die Ostertage. Bin mal gespannt was Fischtechnisch so los ist? 
Jedenfalls steht der Oxriver Put and Take ganz oben auf der Agenda|supergri. Gefrierfach ist nämlich leer. Und wenn es doch mal mehr Forellen sein sollen,fahren wir auch noch zum Skave Put and Take.:vik:
Und wenn dann in den nächsten 14 Tagen auch noch Hering anne Schleuse kommt, was will man mehr....

Wünsche allen schöne Ostertage


----------



## Justhon (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Liebe Leute, 
dieses Jahr gehts für mich wieder nach Thorsminde in de Urlaub. 

Ich kenn mich in der Gegeng gut aus, habe nur eine kurze Frage. Ist es möglich, in der Brandung am Strand bei Bjerghuse was zu fangen? Und falls ja, reichen da 100g Blei? 
Mir gehts drum, abends vielleicht noch eine Stunde die Rute reinzuhalten, weil wir dort auch unser Haus haben.

Liebe Grüße,
Jutstus


----------



## mathei (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Angelfetischist schrieb:


> Hallo an alle
> Fahre mit meiner Frau am 10 Mai für zwei Wochen nach Bjerregard und hab noch ne paar fragen. Hoffe ihr könnt helfen.
> Wollte vom Strand mit Buttlöffel mein Glück versuchen.
> Wie viel Gramm sollte ich nehmen (80)?
> ...


was willst du denn für tipps haben ? die gramm-zahl ist ja auch wetterabhängig. mit 80 bist du erst mal gut dabei. wichtig nur bei auflaufenden wasser. also im netz schauen.
welche rute zum heringsangeln ? ganz ehrlich, das ist schitt egal. ich nehme da einfach nen alter aalknüppel in 3 m länge. bisserkennung schitt drauf,wenn der hering da ist. wichtig nur das wurfgewicht. bei geöffneter schleuse sollten 50 g blei ran, sonst hast du nur ärger mit den nachbarn. plane ein paar verluste ein. vorfächer kosten vor ort ca. 3,50 €


----------



## wade1967 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Kann mir freundlicherweise jemand Auskunft geben ob der Hering schon in Hvide Sande angekommen ist :a#:


----------



## mathei (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

also ich lese auch nie ein ganzes forum, aber die letzten seiten schon. mach es und dir ist geholfen


----------



## Dortmunder (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> also ich lese auch nie ein ganzes forum, aber die letzten seiten schon. mach es und dir ist geholfen


 

Schönen Urlaub gehabt?
Noch die ein oder andere Forelle gefangen?! 
Oder sogar ein paar Heringe?
Morgen gute Heimreise


----------



## goldfischfussball (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Versuche es doch mit dem Buttlöffel nördlich des südlichen Surfplatzes im Fjord. Dort reicht der 40g Buttlöffel. 

HS Süd parken, mit den Angelsachen über den Surfplatz, freundlich grüßen, an den Riggboxen vorbei, um die Ecke und "löffeln".


----------



## mathei (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dortmunder schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub gehabt?
> Noch die ein oder andere Forelle gefangen?!
> Oder sogar ein paar Heringe?
> Morgen gute Heimreise


auch du bitte 2 seiten zurück blicken #h


----------



## Angelfetischist (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Mathei danke für die Antwort:m
Hab noch nie auf Hering geangelt daher die Frage.
Kann schon garnicht mehr warten endlich die grosse Dühne bei Bjerregard zu erklimmen und den schönen Ausblick aufs Meer zu sehen.
An alle schöne Feiertage


----------



## mathei (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Angelfetischist schrieb:


> Mathei danke für die Antwort:m
> Hab noch nie auf Hering geangelt daher die Frage.
> Kann schon garnicht mehr warten endlich die grosse Dühne bei Bjerregard zu erklimmen und den schönen Ausblick aufs Meer zu sehen.
> An alle schöne Feiertage


wünsche maximalen erfolg. und wenn auch nicht, wirst du es lieben die düne zu erklimmen.


----------



## AAlfänger (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,moin
habe gestern die Webcam Hvide Sande West angemacht, an der Schleuse wenig Angler! Aber zwischen Südmole und Haveneinfahrt zwei Schwimmer#d! Jetzt weiß ich nicht, waren die vom Touristbüro und sollten die Heringe Richtung Schleuse treiben;+ oder war das Otto bei seiner Dressur?#d
Gruß AAlfänger:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> habe gestern die Webcam Hvide Sande West angemacht, an der Schleuse wenig Angler! Aber zwischen Südmole und Haveneinfahrt zwei Schwimmer#d! Jetzt weiß ich nicht, waren die vom Touristbüro und sollten die Heringe Richtung Schleuse treiben;+ oder war das Otto bei seiner Dressur?#d
> Gruß AAlfänger:m


 


 Ich tippe mal auf Otto.:m
 Er badet jedes Jahr an Karfreitag, ob nötig oder nicht.


----------



## LAC (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> ich komme wegen deinem Fachwissen und ich denke ich kenne dich schon leider noch nicht persöhnlich manchmal nicht aus dem Staunen raus!, aber wenn bei uns hier die Yachten von der Probefahrt zurückkommen, hängen an den Masten BHs und Slips!
> Hatt das denn eine andere Bedeutung, oder waren die garnicht angeln?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Jürgen



Jürgen, meistens sind die eigner freizeitkäpitäne und das boot ist mehr ein schwimmendes bett. Normal sagt es aus, dass frauen an bord sind die vom spritzwasser überrascht wurden - denn einige können die spritzer nicht vertragen, sie sollen ganz schön kleben und auch salzig sein.:q Oder der eigner macht sich nur wichtig.
 An der form kannst du natürlich erkennen ob es sich lohnt einen zweiten blick zu wagen.

 Du hast recht ich bin an der schleuse rumgeschwommen und wie  jürgen breithardt schon erwähnt hat, jeden karfreitag reinige ich mich - auch innerlich entschlacke ich mich und nach diesem ritual, siehst du auch bei mir an der leine bhs und slips hängen. Ich habe eine ganze sammlung davon , es sind indikatoren, denn sie zeigen mir an, dass die  erderwärmung fortschritte macht z.b. waren sie früher wahnsinnig groß und man nannte sie nicht slips sondern liebestöter, heute sind es nur noch schnürbänder.:q 
 Frohe ostern und allen schöne dicke farb. eier.:q:q:q


----------



## AAlfänger (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



> liebestöter,


@LAC
Otto meinst du diese Dinger, die sie heute bei Bernhard Brink und Karel Gott auf die Bühne werfen!:q:q:q:q

Gruß AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## LAC (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> @LAC
> Otto meinst du diese Dinger, die sie heute bei Bernhard Brink und Karel Gott auf die Bühne werfen!:q:q:q:q
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger:vik:



Jürgen, ich kann es dir nicht sagen, was bei der goldenen stimme aus prag alles auf der bühne geworfen wird. Nun ist dieses nicht meine liga, jedoch kann ich mir vorstellen, dass  ostereier aber auch diese schleudergeschosse ihm um die ohren fliegen - aber mit seinem song "ich fang das licht" wird er alles auffangen und dann werden alle schwachen noch schwächer und fallen um.
 In japan kann man diese waffen preiswert gebraucht aus automaten ziehen - damit sie mal einen anderen duft erhaschen als den strassendreck mit dem normalen mundschutz.
 Hier mal eine liga aus dänemark - da schnappe ich auch zu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy5t7My2t-A 
 Gruß


----------



## Mona1 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ein hallo erst mal , in euerem  "Gelände" , bewege ich mich relativ neu.
ich bin 67 jahre ...eigentlich noch ganz fit aber hin und wieder zieeeeeept es doch .   So ......nun hat Flockie, mein ewiger Norwegenmitfahrer  (der ist NOCH nicht mal 40), ......entschieden  mit jüngeren Typen zu fahren.

HITRA soll ja was ganz tolles sein......

( Flocki wenn du das liest ," bull ey", ok)

 kurz und gut ich mache vom 1.-7.o6 Urlaub in  " EVA"  wer das 
kennt macht mal ne Meldung ....danke.


----------



## egbertkeeve (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo
Ich bin neu in dieser Runde
Komme gerade aus Hivde Sande von der Schleuse.
Noch sind keine Heringe da.


----------



## LAC (20. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



egbertkeeve schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin neu in dieser Runde
> Komme gerade aus Hivde Sande von der Schleuse.
> Noch sind keine Heringe da.




 Hallo Egbert, da freue ich mich, daß du unsere runde erweiterst - schleife schon mal die haken :q - gleich geht's los.


----------



## LAC (21. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,
inzwischen sind die heringe da, habe mir mal alles angeschaut, einige eimer waren schon voll, konnte mich leider nicht mit den anglern unterhalten, ab wann sie schon geangelt haben, da ich zu wenig sprachen beherrsche, jedenfalls bin ich zwischen diesen jungs rumgekrochen und mich dazwischen geklemmt. Um 14 uhr rum sah es nicht gut aus mit der angelei.  Neuerdings binden die angler nicht nur tücher sondern auch ihre ruten am geländer fest und warten bis die heringe wieder da sind. Fühlte mich wie auf einem schiff, was den angelplatz wechselt. Zum glück konnte ich mich zwischen zwei angeln pressen und habe einen hering überlisten können. Nach dieser erfolgreichen begehung habe ich schnell  hvide sande verlassen.


----------



## eislander (21. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Otto,
freut mich das Du auch Deinen Hering bekommen hast. Ich selbst hatte in der vorletzten Woche in kurzer Zeit auch die Fische die ich wollte um satt zu werden.
Die Circle Hooks sind eine echte Verbesserung,man schlägt nicht an und hat mit jedem Wurf eine Chance auf ein full House da man genau merkt wenn wieder einer mehr am Haken ist. Wahrscheinlich bewegen sich die Haken durch die Zappelei des ersten Fisches besonders attraktiv für  die anderen und wenn man denkt es reicht holt man in Ruhe ein wenn die Angelnachbarn nicht gerade mal wieder überworfen haben.
War nett mal wieder zusammengesessen zu haben und über dies und das ein paar Worte zu wechseln. Für den überfallartigen Besuch entschuldige ich mich nochmals.
Zum Angeln an der Brücke bin ich doch nicht mehr gekommen ,da war mir der Weg zu weit. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.
Gruß Eislander


----------



## heitzer (22. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,
Samstag werde ich erstmal das Festzelt stürmen und Miss Hvide Sande bestaunen. Kommende Woche versuche ich dann, auch einen Hering zu fangen. Sind eigentlich schon Hornhechte vor der Schleuse? @Otto: Ist eigentlich noch Hechtschonzeit im Fjord? Hat Barsch Schonzeit? Für die Schleuse habe ich mir überlegt, mir so ein Feuerschwert wie Luke Skywalker zuzulegen und den Kampf mit den Profi-Querschmeißern aufzunehmen. Wäre aber wohl doch zu martialisch, ich überlege weiter.:m
Gruß Dirk


----------



## alectroniq (22. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Heitzer kann man dich also an deinem Schwert erkennen ja??  ich brauche ja keine Angst vor deinem Schwert haben, ich weiß zum Glück wie man werfen sollte. Am Samstag gehts los, juhuuu! |wavey:


----------



## LAC (22. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Hetzer, die hornhechte sind noch nicht da, wobei reichlich "Hornfische" im zelt am samstag rumlaufen - es sind ja misswahlen. Mister hering wird sicherlich ein breites kreuz, einen stiernacken und rasierklingen unter die arme haben. Das einzige problem was er bei der preisverleihnung hat, sind seine beine, die hat er nicht mehr im griff, sie knicken immer ein - das ist aber egal - saufen wir noch einen. 
Schonzeiten: Hecht 1-30. April / Barsch frei
Es kann sein, dass ich auch nach hvide sande komme, möchte mir die hübschen mädchen mal ansehen und was die profis so angeln.
Solch ein schwert fällt auf, das ist nur gut, wenn du ein angriff auf hvide sande planst, unauffällig ist ein glühdraht,  nur eine leichte berührung der schnur beim nachbar genügt, sofort bekommst du platz. Gleichzeit sorgst du für materialumsatz, du solltest mal bei kott anklopfen bzw. fragen, ob du nicht eine kleines honorar für deine tätigkeit bekommst.


----------



## heitzer (22. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Alles klar, Otto, dann nehme ich mein Schlauchboot mit und angele bis Mittwoch auf Barsch und am Donnerstag und Freitag auf Hecht #6. So eine Glühdrahtangel ist eine super Idee. Bloß das aufgrund seines Salzgehaltes stark ionisierte Wasser auf der Seeseite könnte ein Problem werden, zudem die Abkühlung ansich. Ich gehe lieber auch ins Zelt einen saufen und vergesse die Querschmeisser. Miss Hvide Sande werde ich lieber nicht angraben, sonst bekomme ich Ärger mit dem Muskelmann und mit meiner Frau und ich will mich ja im Urlaub erholen.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## LAC (22. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Heitzer
 Dirk, die miss hvide sande sieht etwas anders aus, als die miss world - hvide sande ist: the beginning - das tor zur welt - es ist förmlich ein sprungbrett, sie ist jedenfalls weiblich und einige hüpfen da schon drauf.
 In vejers strand wurden regelmäßig in der disco - es ist oder war die größte an der westküste - miss wahlen durchgeführt. Ich glaube alle mädchen vom camingplatz waren schon mal miss vejers, egal ob sie gurkenbeine hatten. Noch schlimmer ist es auf ballermann, da laufen miss wahlen förmlich im stunden takt - es sind ganz besondere menschen, einige lieben es und verlieren dabei die realität - das ist wie die sendung auswandern im fernsehen, die machen sich auch selbst was vor. Jedenfalls kann man dort sehr gut menschen studieren, das fängt schon beim angeln an.
 Wir können uns ja am samstag treffen - ich habe ein Tshirt an - mit dem text: Ich bin nicht perfeckt  (aber verdammt nah dran) fällt auf und fällt auch miss hvide sande drauf rein, d.h. sie wird mich deswegen ansprechen.
 Termin können wir per pn - machen


----------



## MalteFo (23. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Seit gestern soll der Hering in HS sein. Mein Stiefvater ist gerade dort habe gestern mit ihm Telefoniert. Haben gestern Mittag so um die 200 Stk. gefangen.


----------



## AAlfänger (23. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,moin
Jetzt habe ich mal eine Bitte und Frage, und zwar möchten meine Angelkollegen mal im Meer auf Plattfisch angeln. Da ich aufgrund meiner eingeschränkten Lungenfunktion Probleme mit dem Marsch über die Dünen habe wüßte ich nun gerne, wo man in der Umgebung von Hvide Sande auf Plattfisch angeln kann,und die Dünen vieleicht nich ganz so hoch sind. Nicht das ich erst wieder 1 Std zum vernünftig Atmen brauche!

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> Jetzt habe ich mal eine Bitte und Frage, und zwar möchten meine Angelkollegen mal im Meer auf Plattfisch angeln. Da ich aufgrund meiner eingeschränkten Lungenfunktion Probleme mit dem Marsch über die Dünen habe wüßte ich nun gerne, wo man in der Umgebung von Hvide Sande auf Plattfisch angeln kann,und die Dünen vieleicht nich ganz so hoch sind. Nicht das ich erst wieder 1 Std zum vernünftig Atmen brauche!
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger


 

 Nimm doch den Parkplatz nähe neuer Südmole. Da solltest du keine Probleme bekommen. Da bist du schnell am Strand.:m


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (23. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,
 ich empfehle Dir den Parkplatz auf der Nordseite bei den neuen Windrädern, da musst Du nur geradeaus laufen und gefangen haben wir da auch. 

 BG
 carsten


----------



## Skandigeilie (23. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich kann Dir Houvig empfehlen. Du kommst mit dem Auto bis direkt an die Düne ran. und da diese über 2 leicht ansteigende Ebenen verläuft ist sie auch nicht ganz so Kräfte zehrend. Und Houvig hat noch einen entscheidenden Vorteil - da kannstè schöne Platten fangen da das Wasser sehr schnell ordentliche Tiefen annimmt.


----------



## rainzor (23. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> Alles klar, Otto, dann nehme ich mein Schlauchboot mit und angele bis Mittwoch auf Barsch und am Donnerstag und Freitag auf Hecht #6. So eine Glühdrahtangel ist eine super Idee. Bloß das aufgrund seines Salzgehaltes stark ionisierte Wasser auf der Seeseite könnte ein Problem werden, zudem die Abkühlung ansich. Ich gehe lieber auch ins Zelt einen saufen und vergesse die Querschmeisser. Miss Hvide Sande werde ich lieber nicht angraben, sonst bekomme ich Ärger mit dem Muskelmann und mit meiner Frau und ich will mich ja im Urlaub erholen.
> Gruß Dirk


 
 Ich behaupte ja mal, nach dänischem Recht gilt der Fjord als Salzwasser. Auf dieser Seite:

http://naturerhverv.dk/fiskeri/lyst-og-fritidsfiskeri/mindstemaal-og-fredningstider/

 werden die Fjorde nur beim Salzwasser erwähnt. Und dann hat der Hecht bis 15.5. Schonzeit. 
 Allerding hätte dann auch der Barsch ein Mindestmaß (20cm).

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## LAC (23. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo aalfänger, mach einen schönen ausflug bis nach vejers strand, da kannst du mit dem wagen bis zur wasserkante fahren - südlichste stelle bis zum zaun ist ein guter angelplatz - etwa 1 km kannst du dort an der wasserkante entlang fahren. Etwas nördlicher ist auch noch ein strand, wo du mit dem Wagen ca. 3 km über den strand bis zur wasserkante fahren kannst - Name: borsmose strand.
Beides sind gute angelplätze, jedoch fahr nicht zu nah ans wasser - denn dort wo der sand feucht ist und du glaubst, dort kann man gut fahren bzw. den wagen abstellen, stimmt nicht denn beim abstellen, saugen sich die reifen fest und da das sandkorn rund ist und sich nicht vekanten kann, brauchst du nur zweimal gas geben beim anfahren und dann verstehst du die welt nicht mehr, dann wird er zum teibsand und du sitzt fest bzw. wirst abgeschleppt.
Gleichzeitig kannst du dort ca. 50 hirsche in freier natur beobachten - gebe garantie - genau stelle kann ich dir per pn nennen. Ist zwar etwas weiter von hvide sande weg, aber ein schöner ausflug, was hvide sande nicht bieten kann.
Gruß

@ rainzor, du hast recht bis zum 15.mai ist die schonzeit für den hecht - ich habe einen fehler gemacht, denn einige seiten vorher oder im anderen thread hatte ein bordie den 30. april erwähnt - dieses hatte ich im kopf noch verankert.


----------



## AAlfänger (23. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo an alle,
Ich möchte mich nur bei allen bedanken#h#h#h#h#h#h#h Es ist einfach toll, wie einem hier in diesem Tread geholfen wird!

Gruß an alle Jürgen


----------



## rainzor (23. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ rainzor, du hast recht bis zum 15.mai ist die schonzeit für den hecht - ich habe einen fehler gemacht, denn einige seiten vorher hat ein bordie den 1. mai erwähnt - dieses hatte ich im kopf noch verankert.



Hallo Otto,

 ist ja auch ein bisschen komisch die Sache. Der normale Menschenverstand würde den Fjord ja auch, zumindest im südlichen Bereich, als Süßwasser einstufen. Und dort wäre es ja auch der 30.4., aber wie schon gesagt, gilt der Fjord wohl als Salzwasser.

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## LAC (23. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> ist ja auch ein bisschen komisch die Sache. Der normale Menschenverstand würde den Fjord ja auch, zumindest im südlichen Bereich, als Süßwasser einstufen. Und dort wäre es ja auch der 30.4., aber wie schon gesagt, gilt der Fjord wohl als Salzwasser.
> 
> ...



Rainer, in dänemark nennt man alle verbindungen zum meer fjorde, nun wurde ja von menschenhand der durchbruch in hvide sande gemacht - der alte ausläufer war ja im süden. Der ringköbingfjord hatte mehr einen lagunen charater und durch die schleuse haben die landwirte vor der renaturierung der skjern au - ihre felder trocken gelegt - wasser raus, die wasserqualität vom fjord brach zusammen. Nun wird versucht eine robuste brackwasserfaune wieder zu schaffen, damit die wasserqualität besser wird - deshalb spielt man mit der schleuse etwas - im sinne der natur. 

Das skjern gewässersystem ist ja das größte hier in dk - würde man die schleuse zu machen - ist nur noch die schleuse da und der holmslandklitt mit ferienhäuser verschwunden - etwas übertrieben gesagt - jedenfalls sucht sich wasser immer einen weg
Als die schleuse gebaut wurde und ein kleiner durchbruch da war - kam ein sturm und der liebe gott hat den durchbruch ca. 800 m vergrößert |supergri man hat sehr lange daran gearbeitet bis es wieder die schleusengröße hatte.
Bedenke, die gesamte südlich halbinsel tipperne im fjord ist angeschwemmter sand, da der holmslandklitt des öfteren durchbrochen wurde und die strömung von nord nach süd geht. Durch ablagerungen hat sich dadurch vor blaavand das horns riff gebildet. Der tag wird kommen, wo er nochmal durchbrochen wird - denn wenn das wasser über den dünengürtel geht ist die düne - der einzige schutz den der holmslandklitt hat - in wenigen minuten verschwunden vom rücklauf der wellen. Damit muss man leben wenn man auf sand baut und vom fenster die wellen sehen will.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Otto,#h

 wat nu? Welche Schonzeiten?


----------



## LAC (23. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> wat nu? Welche Schonzeiten?



Jürgen, posting 547 da habe ich es erwähnt - bis zum 15. mai hat der hecht schonzeit im fjord.
 Wat nu?  
 Ich werde jetzt unsern walfischschützer anschreiben.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen*, posting 547 da habe ich es erwähnt -* bis zum 15. mai hat der hecht schonzeit im fjord.
> Wat nu?
> Ich werde jetzt unsern walfischschützer anschreiben.




Ja, im nachhinein.


----------



## heitzer (24. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Jürgen, entsprechend der falschen Schreibweise von "Schnürre" etc. meinst Du mit "Purist" sicherlich, dass Du Nudist bist. Finde ich toll. Praktizierst Du diese Naturverbundenheit auch beim Brandungsangeln?
Gruß Dirk


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> Jürgen, entsprechend der falschen Schreibweise von "Schnürre" etc. meinst Du mit "Purist" sicherlich, dass Du Nudist bist. Finde ich toll. Praktizierst Du diese Naturverbundenheit auch beim Brandungsangeln?
> Gruß Dirk


 

 Nur auf dem Kleinboot.


----------



## Lachsaal (24. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin in die Runde!
Alleine durch das Lesen der Beiträge sind nun eig. alle Fragen beantwortet! Danke dafür an alle! Morgen gehts endlich los! Allerdings werde ich Samstag auf Thorsminde ausweichen, da ist zwar auch ein kleines Heringsfestival, aber ich habe Hoffnung da noch einen entspannten Platz zu bekommen. Insgesamt sieht es dort ja etwas weitläufiger aus. Das Fest dort ist ja auch nicht so bekannt- und Mister Hering wollte ich auch nicht werden...
Wie man auf der Webcam von HS gut sehen kann MUSS der Fisch da sein: so ein Gedränge und die Robben kann man auch tw. sehen...
Also Petri in die Runde und bis demnächst...


----------



## Alfredknockout (26. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ok, die Reise geht Heute los nach Hvide Sande bzw. Bjerregard. Leider muss unser Auto heute Morgen noch durch den TÜV 
Mein erstes mal auf Heringe und Platte! Wo empfiehlt es sich mehr auf Aal zu gehen... Fjord oder Meer? Kennt ihr Angelläden in der Nähe von Bjerregard zum erwerben des Angelscheins? Welche Put and Take Teiche sind in der Nähe zu empfehlen? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## rippi (26. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

1. Kann sich beides lohnen
2. Kauf dir den doch direkt in Hvide Sande am Touristbüro
3. Also da direkt in der Nähe ist Nymindegab Put & Take, das letzte Mal war ich vor, ich glaub, 5 Jahren da(so in den Zeitraum) und mein Vatter hatte 2 Forellen, meine Eltern meinten die schmeckten moorig aber ich meine nicht. Ansonsten sind da auch noch allerlei andere Fische drin, ist also kein reiner Forellensee. Wenn du ausweichen willst kannst du sowohl Richtung Hvide Sander/Sondervig, als auch Nr.Nebel ganz gute Seen besuchen.


----------



## LAC (26. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Heute beginnt ja das heringsfestival - reichlich heringe sind ja da, denn gestern habe in zwei std. 30 heringe gefangen auf der südl. meereseite Hatte genügend platz, da kein angler am angeln war, da alle schleusentore geöffnet waren. Jeder wurf förmlich ein biss, geangelt im kehrwasser vom 3. Schleusentor. Hornchechte sind auch schon da, da ich unglücklicherweise drei auch dabei gefangen habe.
 Das schlachtfest beim festival kann also beginnen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Otto,#h

 was ist denn nu Fakt? Hat man dich jetzt endlich mal zur Miss gewählt?#c
 Sollen doch erstmals nur blinde Juroren zugelassen gewesen sein.


----------



## LAC (26. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> was ist denn nu Fakt? Hat man dich jetzt endlich mal zur Miss gewählt?#c
> Sollen doch erstmals nur blinde Juroren zugelassen gewesen sein.



Richtig jürgen, die blinden juroren, waren alles profi angler, durch ihren  ausgeprägten geruchsinn haben sie nicht mich, sondern die schönste der region gefunden - sie soll extrem nach fisch gerochen haben und alle munkelten, das ist unsere schuppen ellie, die ist bekannt bei den fischerjungs, wer die nicht kennt, hat die welt verpennt. 
 Ich kam leider mit bordie heitzer (Dirk)  etwas später an - man sagte mir 6 kg soll der sieger gelandet haben .
 Wir haben 25 heringe gelandet bei offener schleuse in ca. 2 std.- war ein schöner nachmittag.


----------



## angler1996 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ne Woche ist nun mal leider nicht länger als ne Woche und damit schon wieder um.

Hier noch der Fang vom 21.04. 21014
Fangort: Fjord





Fänger: nicht ich, sondern Fischer:q

Gruß A.


----------



## mathei (27. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

da hat ja einer richtig zu geschlagen


----------



## angler1996 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

he, ein paar mehr waren es schon:q

 Brille aufsetzen:m


----------



## angler1996 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*





 hier noch der Kopf, dat ist kein Hering oben


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> hier noch der Kopf, dat ist kein Hering oben


 

 Sieht aus wie ein dän. Barracuda. |kopfkrat


----------



## rippi (27. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Sieht eher aus wie ein Stint bzw. dann wahrscheinlich ein Jung-Helt. Oder ne kleine Maräne aber die wird es im Fjord nicht geben.


----------



## kfs (27. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Das ist ein Stint
rieche doch mal dran , wenn er nach Gurke riecht ist es ein Stint  unverwechselbar


----------



## LAC (27. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Inzwischen geht es richtig zur sache in hvide sande - das wettangeln ist vorbei und die profi angler steuern schon den nächsten wettbewerb an  :q  Zum angeln war an der schleuse genug platz - kaum wind und wellen, die schleuse war geschlossen und in zwei std. hatte ich um die 40 stück im eimer - was will man mehr. 
 und tschüß


----------



## onkelchen14 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

_[FONT=&quot]G[/FONT]_uten Morgen,

  wir sind wieder zurück von thorsminde mit ca. 600 Heringen im Froster (es hätten deutlich mehr sein können, wenn wir gewollt hätten, aber man muss sie ja auch essen) es lief echt super in der zweiten Wochenhälfte, sie scheinen jetzt voll da zu sein und die Hornhechte ebenso. Am Freitag gab es massenhaft Beifänge mit dem Paternoster. 
Die besten Fänge konnten wir von der nördlichen Mole noch hinter dem Stranding-Museum zum Meer hin machen (hätte ich selber nie gedacht, war aber so). Es hat jedenfalls wieder rießig Spaß gemacht, das Wetter war super (bis auf einen Tag) und wir haben genügend Heringe bis zum nächsten Jahr. 
Ach ja, am besten haben sich die Paternoster von Behr mit kleinen Haken, echter Fischhaut und kleiner grüner Perle bewährt.

  Viele Grüße 
  Eric


----------



## Sagier (28. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wie lange bleiben den in etwa die großen Schwärme von Heringe und Hornhechte jetzt in Ufernähe


----------



## rippi (28. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Der Hornhecht bleibt mit kleineren Unterbrechungen dazwischen bis ungefähr Mitte September in größeren Menge da, sofern es warm bleibt. Kann aber bei entsprechenden Temperaturen deutlich später abhauen, aber eben auch früher. Jetzt ziehen sie da ehh nur zum laichen rein und häufig halt auch wieder raus um dann im Juni/Juli wieder zu kommen. 
Heringe sind eigentlich das ganze Jahr über in guten Schwärmen da, letztes Jahr habe ich sogar im Juli gute Heringe in 20cm aufwärts gefangen, kann aber auch daran gelegen haben das der Winter endlos lang war.


----------



## Sagier (28. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Also muss man sich keine Gedanken machen das der Hornhecht und Hering weg sein könnte, Wir sind ja schon am 3.Mai bis 11 Mai in Thorsminde.


----------



## angler1996 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein dän. Barracuda. |kopfkrat


 
 :q, hätte ich auch gern
 Riecht wie Gurke und ist Stint, habe ich vorher im Fjord nie gesehen, war bei meinem "Massenfang" im Tyskerhavn mit dabei
 Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> :q, hätte ich auch gern
> Riecht wie Gurke und ist Stint, habe ich vorher im Fjord nie gesehen, war bei meinem "Massenfang" im Tyskerhavn mit dabei
> Gruß A.


 

 Werde nächste Woche mal versuchen, die große Schwester davon zu fangen.
 Welchen Köder hast du denn benutzt, eine halbe Makrele?|supergri


----------



## angler1996 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

der Köder war eher monetärer Art:q

 viel Erfolg mit der großen Schwester


----------



## rippi (28. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Werde nächste Woche mal versuchen, die große Schwester davon zu fangen.
> Welchen Köder hast du denn benutzt, eine halbe Makrele?|supergri



Wo, wo, WOOOOOO? 
 verrate mir dein Geheimnis, bei mir ist es sicher.:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Wo, wo, WOOOOOO?
> verrate mir dein Geheimnis, *bei mir ist es sicher.*:vik:


 


 Bei mir auch.:m |supergri


----------



## Raubi77 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wir, dass heißt meine Frau, meine Tochter und ich sind zurzeit auch in Hvide Sande. Nachdem am Wochenende das Festival war und wir uns dank traumhaftem Wetter ausschließlich am Strand aufgehalten haben, wollte ich heute mal schauen wie es an der Schleuse ausschaut. Was ich da gesehen habe, lässt einen echt erschaudern. Wie viele vermeintliche Angler es gibt die noch nie etwas von waidgerechtem Umgang mit Tieren gehört haben. Mal abgesehen von der Menge an Anglern, steht ja bald jeder zweite da und ist am reissen was das Zeug hält. Töten der Fische scheint auch nicht mehr nötig zu sein, da kommt es dann auch schon mal vor, dass die halbtoten Hornhechte aus den überfüllten Fangkörben oder Eimern springen, unfassbar!

 Kai


----------



## heitzer (29. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Heute habe ich einen Schleusentag eingelegt. War super, strahlender Sonnenschein, alle hatten gute Laune, selbst die Querschmeißer konnten die nicht stören. Hornhecht und Hering sind voll da. Habe 77 Heringe und fünf Hornis als Beifang gehabt. 
Morgen werde ich mal testen, was die Barsche im Fjord so machen und berichte weiter. 
Nachdem Otto nicht Mr. Hering geworden ist, hat er voller Frust sogleich das Land verlassen, nur seine Robben sind noch da. @ Otto: Nächstes Mal greifen wir wieder an.:vik:
Gruß Dirk


----------



## alectroniq (29. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hat einer die Aktion der beiden Jugendlichen heute Nachmittag auf der Fjordseite der Schleuse mitbekommen? Die haben doch tatsächlich Anlauf genommen und einen Mann ins Wasser geschmissen! Ich war so geschockt! .... LG Sandra


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



alectroniq schrieb:


> Hat einer die Aktion der beiden Jugendlichen heute Nachmittag auf der Fjordseite der Schleuse mitbekommen? Die haben doch tatsächlich Anlauf genommen und einen Mann ins Wasser geschmissen! Ich war so geschockt! .... LG Sandra





 Hatte er es verdient? #c


----------



## anschmu (29. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich denke anfüttern ist verboten


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



anschmu schrieb:


> Ich denke anfüttern ist verboten




 Nur mit Maden, so weit wird er wohl doch nicht gewesen sein.:q


----------



## heitzer (30. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Nee, der hat seit zwei Wochen durchgeangelt und mit seiner Beute in seinem Tatra-Bus gelebt. Da war sein Fischgeruch zu stark geworden und eine Wäsche erforderlich, damit die Mitangler ohne tränende Augen:c weiterangeln konnten.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Sagier (30. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich habe sowas schon beim Welsangeln erlebt man hat das andere Team noch gar nicht gesehen, aber gerochen ....


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Mal eine Frage,#h

 wer von Euch ist nächste Woche in Hvide Sande? Am Mittwoch wird vermutlich ein kleines Boardietreffen stattfinden.


----------



## goldfischfussball (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Da derzeit die Schleusen (wieder) häufiger geöffnet sind, hier ein Link mit dem ihr feststellen könnt wie der Öffnungszustand aktuell ist. Der kleine Kasten links unten zeigt euch die Durchflussmenge in Kubikmeter pro Sekunde.  So etwa 50 Kubikmeter pro Sekunde... => ein oder zwei Tore sind offen, ein dreitstelliger Wert bedeutet, dass reichlich Wasser in die Nordsee oder in den Fjord fließt.

http://www.hyde.dk/kdi/vejrstation.asp


----------



## porscher (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

wie waren die heringsfänge in den letzten tagen? es waren ja einige von euch in dieser woche dort.


----------



## anschmu (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> wie waren die heringsfänge in den letzten tagen? es waren ja einige von euch in dieser woche dort.



Wie wir beobachten konnten waren die Fänge eher mau . Donnerstag und Freitag waren die Wehre offen und so das Fangen fast unmöglich ! Es wird von Jahr zu Jahr schwieriger Heringe zu fangen ! Mal liegt es am Wetter , kein Fisch da oder die Wehre sind auf . Am Donnerstag früh sind einige Heringsbändiger extra angereist , und sind ohne Fisch wieder Heim gefahren .


----------



## rippi (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

|kopfkrat Man kann auch bei offenen Schleusentoren fangen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Aber sicher doch, frag mal LAC.:m


----------



## rippi (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich weiß, deswegen war ich ja so verwundert eigentlich ist es sogar besser, zumindest wenn's leer ist, weil dann mehr fläche abgefischt wird.


----------



## Uwe_H (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ahoi Männer,
ich hab mal kurz reingeguckt, nur noch drei Monate bis zum Urlaub in DK
Alles klar bei Euch? Was macht der Hering?  Welchen Köder nehmt ihr?
Ich muss mich um die Schweine kümmern, Schiiiiiiiiiinken!


----------



## rippi (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Ahoi Männer,
> ich hab mal kurz reingeguckt, nur noch drei Monate bis zum Urlaub in DK
> Alles klar bei Euch? Was macht der Hering?  Welchen Köder nehmt ihr?
> Ich muss mich um die Schweine kümmern, Schiiiiiiiiiinken!



Schinken als Köder für Hornhechte oder was? Das funktioniert!


----------



## anschmu (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Man kann auch bei offenen Schleusentoren fangen?


Klar z.B.  Bleie, Vorfächer, den oder die Nachbar :vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

HS-Aktuell:

Die Heringe, Besoffenen und Fischfrevler sind voll da.
Im Moment tun sich einige "Sportfischer" aus der VW-Stadt hervor. |krach:
Nicht zu uebersehen, oder zu ueberhoeren.


----------



## rippi (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> HS-Aktuell:
> 
> ......-- aus der VW-Stadt hervor. |krach:
> Nicht zu uebersehen, oder zu ueberhoeren.



Die sind sauer weil der VFL nicht in die Champions League kommt, also bitte nicht so hart mit denen sein.:vik:


----------



## heitzer (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Man kann auch bei offenen Schleusentoren fangen?


 
Das geht, habe ich letzte Woche mit Otto zusammen hinbekommen. Südliche Schleusenseite, Hafenseite und dann in die Kehrströmung oder in den ruhigen Schatten der Brückenpfeiler werden. Also überall dahin, wo Fische inmitten des Wildwassers ruhige Bereiche finden. Einfach reinwerfen, absinken lassen und Schnur durch leichtes Einholen stramm halten, wie immer vor Erreichen der Steinpackung schnell einholen.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## LAC (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hier mal eine kleine lesestunde für beginner, damit die anfänger unter uns auch ein gewässer lesen können - denn dann besteht die möglichkeit auch fangerfolge  bei geöffneten schleusen zu erzielen -  z. b. wo schwimmen denn die fische gerne, etwas mehr gehört natürlich auch noch dazu, wenn man sie gerne in öl in der pfanne schwimmen sehen will. 
 Ich kann sie in allen lagen fangen im liegen oder im stehen und mir ist es auch egal ob die schleusentore geöffnet sind oder nicht.   

 Dieses sollte jedoch im kopf eines anglers verankert sein:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kehrwasser
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neerstrom


----------



## forellen tommy (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

moin zusammen 
kommen am 07.06nach hvide sande haben wir den da noch changsen auf heringe oder was würdet ihr mir besser empfehlen lg tommy


----------



## sCoPeXx (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ciao Angelfreunde

Endlich ist es mal wieder geplant 2 Wochen Dk war vor 3 Jahren das letzte mal oben. 

Da kam mir doch glatt der alte HS Thread in denn Sinn  hat sich ja nicht viel geändert seit 2011. 

Ich freue mich auf die Landschaft das Wetter Die Luft Die Menschen und natürlich auf 2 Wochen Angeln wird zwar erst Anfang September vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und es sind noch Makrelen da oder was ist um die Zeit sonst noch fangbar ? War sonst immer Mitte August oben 

Liebe Grüße aus dem südlichen Baden 

Patrick


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hi Patrick, letztes Jahr hab ich Anfang September noch Makrelen fangen können. Hoffentlich ist das dieses Jahr auch so, bin nämlich vom 06.-20.09. in Argab. Vielleicht mache ich dieses Jahr auch mal eine Makrelentour mit der Solea. Der Unterschied zu Mitte August sollte auch sonst nicht so groß sein, nur ist hoffentlich viel Platz am Strand |rolleyes. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## sCoPeXx (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Die 2h Tour habe ich mal gemacht war interessant aber es wurde nur 1 Makrele aufm ganzen Boot gefangen  

Das Wetter muss schon mitspielen damit sie ufernah sind ich weis nicht was die neue Mole für Auswirkungen hat bin echt gespannt ich bin von 29.8 -12 glaube ich oben vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Wasser.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## LAC (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



forellen tommy schrieb:


> moin zusammen
> kommen am 07.06nach hvide sande haben wir den da noch changsen auf heringe oder was würdet ihr mir besser empfehlen lg tommy



Ich glaube ja, daß du am 07.06. noch heringe fangen wirst, jedoch merkst du es erst, wenn du angelmäßig alles versucht hast - was ich über den fang vom hering hier schon gepostet habe :q -  und dann feststellst, daß nicht einer gebissen hat - dann ist keiner mehr da oder du hast es nicht richtig verstanden und umgesetzt. :q:q  
 Wobei der hornhecht voll da ist, für einen guten erfolg solltest du jedoch auch wissen, wie man ihn am besten überlistet - da er ein bestimmtes fressverhalten hat, wenn du mit der pose angelst. 
 Wenn du ihn mit dem paternoster fängst, wie es momentan oft der fall ist, betrachte ich dieses nicht als angeln - das ist in meinen augen für den fische eine grausame methode, da er sich voll im heringspaternoster eindreht. Er wird förmlich gerissen, da sich alle haken beim drill durch die außenhaut  ins fleisch bohren.


----------



## rippi (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Du kannst auch auf Hornis Blinkern oder mit der Fliege fischen, dass macht noch mehr Spaß, allerdings solltest du dich dann von den bekannten Plätzen lossagen, sonst gibt es nur Ärger mit Leuten, die meinen du würdest ihnen damit die Fische vom Platz verscheuchen.


----------



## LAC (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Du kannst auch auf Hornis Blinkern oder mit der Fliege fischen, dass macht noch mehr Spaß, allerdings solltest du dich dann von den bekannten Plätzen lossagen, sonst gibt es nur Ärger mit Leuten, die meinen du würdest ihnen damit die Fische vom Platz verscheuchen.



@ rippi - ich habe dich nicht vergessen, betreffend der au - melde mich per pn in den nächsten tagen.

Nun kann man den hornhecht wie du es erwähnst auch mit dem blinker und mit der fliegenrute fangen und noch mit zig anderen methoden. 
Wobei ich bei deiner empfehlung nur die fliegenrute akzeptiere. Mit dem blinker ihn zu überlisten sehe mit anderen augen - natürlich geht es. Jedoch hat dieser fisch ein besonderes maul und dadurch auch eine besonderes fressverhalten - welches ich schon zig mal erklärt habe. 

Beim fang mit dem blinker, wird man oft die kapitalen sprünge sehen - nicht umsonst nennt man ihn im volksmund den "marlin des kleinen mannes" da sich der drilling im knochen vom maul hängt und der fisch ihn abschütteln will. Sehr oft gelingt es ihm, da sein spitzes maul nur aus knochen besteht. Oft bricht auch die maulspitze beim fisch ab.

Bei diesen befreiungskämpfen sieht man ihn springen, da er verrückt wird - da gerade seine maulspitze sehr wichtig ist. Beim drilling kann man ihn nicht so schnell verlieren - da man ihn förmlich sein ober- und unterkiefer zunäht. Jedoch wenn man mit dem einzelhaken ihn fangen will bzw. mit der pose angelt und zu früh anschlägt.

Nun angelt jeder etwas anders - :q

Nun möchte ich nochmal das fressverhalten vom honrhecht kurz erläutern - beim angeln mit blinker, Paternoster usw. d.h. wenn ich schnell ein system durchs wasser ziehe, wird der hornhecht entweder gerissen oder er jagt hinter dem köder her und schnappt schnell zu d.h. der haken sitzt immer im vorderen bereich vom maul beim hornhecht, wo er nicht tief eindringen kann - da es ein knochen ist. Das ist das problem

Beim posenangeln mit köder, da nimmt der honhecht sein köder ganz langsam und testet ihn - merkt er etwas ( haken zur schwere pose usw.) spunkt er ihn aus. Wenn er glaubt alles ist ok zieht er mit dem köder ab - nur zwei meter, die pose taucht unter, kommt jedoch wieder zur wasseroberfläche.
Dann dreht er den köder fressgerecht und zieht ab und schluckt ihn - d.h. die pose geht wieder unter und jetzt muss der anschlag erfolgen, dann hängt der haken im Schlund und kann nicht mehr abgeschüttelt werden .
So angele ich ohne zu überlegen 50 jahre. 
Noch eine kleine Information, die ganz wichtig ist, sehr viele angler arbeiten mit der wasserkugel, das geht auch, dieses mache ich nur bei starken wellengang jedoch sind die nicht in hvide sande. Ich nehme eine schlanke lange ausgebleite pose, da kann ich im vorfeld schon den biss ansagen. Einige angler bei denen ich dieses gesagt habe, verstanden die welt nicht mehr, sie glaubten ich wäre eine hellseher.
Bin ich aber nicht, bin doch kein schamane.:q Eine schlanke pose macht eine ganz bestimmt bewegung in den kleinen wellen, sie tanzt förmlich mit den wellen, wenn eine hornhecht am köder lutscht, dann sehe ich dieses, da die pose sich anders bewegt.
Dann sage ich jetzt lutscht wieder einer und gleich geht die pose unter - dann wundern die angler sich, da es stimmt. Nun kann man dieses nicht erkennen bei einer wasserkugel, was rund ist bleibt rund, das kann man bewegen wie man will - mehr ist es nicht, sind nur ganz kleine unterschiede - wo ich mich drüber freue. 
Nun wissen dieses natürlich alle angler, da ich es schon zig mal gepostet habe.


----------



## okram24 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hier kann ich Otto nur recht geben, da er seine Methode schon mehrfach bei Treffen in HS erfolgreich demonstriert hat!

Danke Otto, dass Du dein Wissen so freizügig preisgibst! Wir sehen uns hoffentlich im August!


Gesendet von meinem Nokia Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkelchen14 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



anschmu schrieb:


> Klar z.B.  Bleie, Vorfächer, den oder die Nachbar :vik:



Also wir haben am besten / am liebsten bei offener Schleuse gefangen. Da  sind wenigstens nicht so viele Angler am Steg und man kann die Fische  besser suchen (180 Stk. in 1,5h).#6


----------



## sCoPeXx (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Heringe würde ich auch gerne mal fangen  ich muss mal ne woche im Frühjahr oder im Herbst planen wann kommen die Heringe im Herbst ? 

Gruß patrick


----------



## rippi (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Heringe würde ich auch gerne mal fangen  ich muss mal ne woche im Frühjahr oder im Herbst planen wann kommen die Heringe im Herbst ?
> 
> Gruß patrick



Ich würde es eher im Frühjahr probieren wenn du um jeden Preis welche fangen willst, im Herbst sind die Heringe in letzter Zeit zickiger geworden ->Sie kommend recht unregelmäßig und es ist schlechter prognostizierbar wann sie kommend.

 @LAC 
 Jo Danke ist nicht so dringend ist ja erst im Juli.

 Wie ist das mit Einzelhaken am Blinker? Also in der Ostsee sind sie beim Mefo Angeln, eigentlich nie am Schnabel gehakt.


----------



## LAC (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ rippi

Ich habe zwar schon hornhechte in der ostsee gefangen aber noch nie einen blinker eingesetzt. Obwohl ich es mir dort gut vorstellen kann, da man den hornhecht mit einen blinker gut suchen kann - das ist optimal mit einen blinker, da man große gebiete abwerfen kann. Das ist so, als wenn ich im fjord, barsche mit dem heringspaternoster fange - damit kann ich auch alles gezielt abwerfen und wenn ich den barschberg gefunden habe - hängen sofort welche dran.
Nun hat man ja in den letzten jahren, diesen fang - hornhecht mit blinker fangen - verfeinert, da sehr viele fehlbisse waren. Inzwischen werden wollfäden zusätzlich noch eingesetzt - da hat man keine fehlbisse mehr, weil seine feinen zähne im maul sich in den wollfäden verhäddern und er durch seinen kampf sich förmlich in die fäden einrollt.  Bei dieser methode hat man zwar erfolg, aber ich finde sie nicht gut - dann kann ich ihn auch mit dem heringspaternoster fangen - da rollt er sich auch drin ein wie eine rollade und hat keine chance mehr. 
Freund Okram24 erwähnte bzw. bestätigte ja, dass ich den biss vorher ansage - das mache ich auch z.b. wenn ich mit einem paternoster arbeite. Denn ich kann z.b. beim angeln mit einem heringspaternoster im vorfeld ansagen, jetzt fange ich nur hornhechte und dann wundern sich die angler, dass ich nur hornhechte damit fange aus dem schwarm der heringe und nun fange ich heringe, dann hängen nur heringe an den haken. 
 Solche kleinen vorstellungen mache ich schon mal, da einige dieses nicht glauben wollen - es ist jedoch keine kunst - aber ich werde es nicht verraten wie es geht, denn dann fangen alle hornhechte mit dem heringspaternoster.
 Wenn es keiner glaubt, dann soll er mal überr sein patenoster pinkeln, dann fängt er nur noch  hornhechte.|supergri|supergri|supergri Nach jeden dritten wurf ein auffrischung machen.|supergri|supergri|supergri Ich schau mir das dann.|supergri

Nun ist die ostsee nicht hvide sande. Ich kenne keinen angelplatz in europa, wo so viele hornhechte vorkommen, dieses hat natürllich was mit dem nadelör (schleuse) zu tun, wo sie alle durch wollen bzw. sich sammeln. Zig tausende sind dort - hinzu kommt, das auch zig hundert angler dort sind und eine strömung, die kaum einer lesen kann. 
 Wenn ich da mit einem blinker z.b. auf der meeresseite angeln will, dann räume ich richtig auf, da du nicht den blinker führen kannst, da es die strömung macht -  ständig fängst du paternoster von den anderen angler - da bekommst du mehr ärger als hornhechte.

 Nur zur Information: künstliche paternoster, werden zum fang von fische - hering, makrele - hauptsächlich in den nordischen ländern eingesetzt. In den südlichen breiten, klappt dieses nicht, da lachen die fische über diese kirmesbestecke.

 Nun liegt hvide sande zum glück nicht in den südlichen breiten  - sonst wären da keine angler, jedoch durch die angler ist es schön exotisch dort.


----------



## Heintje (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Moin!

Wie siehts denn derzeit in der Brandung aus? Bin diese Woche vor Ort und wollte nachher mal ein Versuch starten.


----------



## Angelfetischist (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Heintje schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Wie siehts denn derzeit in der Brandung aus? Bin diese Woche vor Ort und wollte nachher mal ein Versuch starten.




Servus Heintje 
bin seit 2 Tagen hier in Bjerregard bei Hvide sande und bin jetzt heute das erste mal an der Brandung auf Plattfisch gewesen.
Leider kein Glück gehabt aber werde es weiter versuchen.
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja die Tage.
Gruß Marco


----------



## Sparky1337 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin War auch in der Brandung Los.... 

12 Platten  35-45 cm

3 Aale  60cm im schnitt

Grüße


----------



## sCoPeXx (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Was habt ihr für Blei drauf ? bin Neuling und was dieses Thema angeht wollte im September es mal probieren mich würde mal so die Größen Ordnung interessierenbei meinem letzten Versuch War ich mit 100g deutlich unterbewaffnet


----------



## angler1996 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Deine Bleifrage kann man nicht abschließend beantworten,
 nach unten also weniger Gewicht- heiß bliebt liegen oder macht das was es soll und nach oben geht das bis- geht nicht mehr zu Angeln, weil die Strömung zu stark ist.
 Hängt natürlich vom Gerät ab, was nach oben geht.
 Zwischen 150 gr und 200 gr ist normal, Krallenbleie manchmal erfordrlich
 Gruß A.


----------



## Heintje (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Sparky1337 schrieb:


> Moin War auch in der Brandung Los....
> 
> 12 Platten  35-45 cm
> 
> ...




Wann warst Du los Sparky? Ich war vorgestern ab 19 Uhr. Hatte lediglich 3 Platte aber leider untermaßig.


----------



## Heintje (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für Blei drauf ? bin Neuling und was dieses Thema angeht wollte im September es mal probieren mich würde mal so die Größen Ordnung interessierenbei meinem letzten Versuch War ich mit 100g deutlich unterbewaffnet




Ich hab es mit 150gr versucht und ee war grenzwertig da doch ziemlich viel Bewegung im Wasser war. Bis 200gr hab ich immer dabei. Mehr hab ich auch noch nicht benötigt bisher.


----------



## rippi (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Vergesst nicht das auch ein rollendes Blei vorteilhaft sein kann. Gerade wenn man nicht die typischen Stellen findet ist es richtig gut wenn das Blei sucht.


----------



## LAC (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo, das läuft ja gut mit den platten 12 stück ist gewaltig und drei maiaale - die hatten wirklich hunger.
Ich war auch los auf platte und hatte glück, habe voll zugeschlagen, 20 stück, alle über 30 cm im tyske hafen. Flogen förmlich an land - gelockt bzw. als köder in der rolle dän. hartgeld.:q:q

Das angeln auf platte am holmslandklit / nordsee d.h. welches blei und gewicht nehme ich für den fang von plattfische, richtet sich ganz nach den eigenschaften des gewässers (nordsee) ob sie wild ist oder ruhig und mit welchen gerät ich angle und wo ich angle am holmslandklitt. Dieses kann man im vorfeld gar nicht genau sagen denn bei richtigen wellen muss man ja schon ein anker haben. 
Oft sehe ich plattfischangler und muss feststellen, dass sein plattfischgeschirr 35 m südlich am ufer in den wellen tanzt - so läuft oder rollt die angelei dann über mehrere stunden - leider oft ohne erfolg.


----------



## sCoPeXx (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hi Otto 

Die Erfahrung habe ich eben auch gemacht  darum die Frage das es kein Patentrezept gibt war klar. Dafür ist es ja die Nordsee. Freue mich auf den Fjord und das Meer  Man nimmt sich immer voll viel vor das Auto ist voll mit Angelzeug und am Ende fischt man nur das was Grad läuft  

Ich will ja schon seit Jahren auf Hecht fischen hatte aber noch nie Erfolg weil ich  es zu selten und zu kurz probiere. 

Aber so ist es halt 

Gruss 
Patrick


----------



## Heintje (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo, das läuft ja gut mit den platten 12 stück ist gewaltig und drei maiaale - die hatten wirklich hunger.
> Ich war auch los auf platte und hatte glück, habe voll zugeschlagen, 20 stück, alle über 30 cm im tyske hafen. Flogen förmlich an land - gelockt bzw. als köder in der rolle dän. hartgeld.:q:q
> 
> Das angeln auf platte am holmslandklit / nordsee d.h. welches blei und gewicht nehme ich für den fang von plattfische, richtet sich ganz nach den eigenschaften des gewässers (nordsee) ob sie wild ist oder ruhig und mit welchen gerät ich angle und wo ich angle am holmslandklitt. Dieses kann man im vorfeld gar nicht genau sagen denn bei richtigen wellen muss man ja schon ein anker haben.
> Oft sehe ich plattfischangler und muss feststellen, dass sein plattfischgeschirr 35 m südlich am ufer in den wellen tanzt - so läuft oder rollt die angelei dann über mehrere stunden - leider oft ohne erfolg.



tyske hafen? Ist das der Hafen im Fjord in der Nähe des Hafens Hvide Sande? Wenn es dort ist, mit welcher Ausrüstung hast Du es versucht. Hab bisher nur am Strand direkt auf Platte versucht.


----------



## porscher (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

otto hat dort die fische direkt bei den fischern gekauft!!!


----------



## LAC (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ sCoPeXx 

 Patric, jetzt bich ich klar im kopf musste doch richtig überlegen um deinen nicknamen fehlerfrei zu schreiben. 
 Um die fischarten zu landen die in hvide sande vorkommen ob es im meer  oder im südlichen fjord ist, benötige ich nur eine angel  -  wenn wir von gewicht reden sprechen wir in gramm wenn´s um die fische geht bzw. beim hecht einige kg. In hvide sande sind doch kaum angelbare fischarten, dieses ist im meer der hering, hornhecht, platte und kleindorsche und hecht barsch und rotaugen im fjord sowie aal. Das war´s dann
 Für mich zählt hvide sande der beste fangplatz für hornhecht in europa, für hering und platte ist es normal und für alle anderen fische ist er nur zweitrangig. 
 Und  wenn jetzt einer denkt, da sind doch noch andere arten, dann hat er recht, ich kenne sie alle erwähne sie aber nicht, denn diese exoten die sind auch da, wie meeräschen, lippfische klippenbarsch und wie sie nicht alle heißen - wer speziell diese angeln möchte, vergleiche ich als wenn sich einer bereichern will und sucht auf der autobahn nach 2 euro stücke.
 Der hat sicherlich glück in seinem leben. 
 Patric, ein großteil der angler haben ein großes sortiment an angelkram, sie kaufen förmlich alles. zum teil ist es süchtig, da man ja erfolg haben will,  ist aber alles nicht nötig. Da wird z.b. der rote dorschkiller gekauft und sie wundern sich bzw. wissen nicht, warum er sich nicht in 40 m tiefe als killer entwickelt.  So sieht es aus - 

 @ Heintje
 war eine kleine scherz, bordie porscher hat das schon richtig erkannt.
 Ich habe noch nie 20 stück gefangen - selbst nicht in holland vom schiff - direkt auf einer muschelbank -  mit spezielle buthaken, damit es schnell geht in der nacht.


----------



## sCoPeXx (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ja Otto du sprichst wahre Worte  Ich kenne mich gut ich brauche regelmäßig neue Ruten und rollen sei es nur ein optischer Grund  Angeln ist ein Hobby und man muss Spaß haben und mir macht es auch Spaß das Gerät anzuschauen wenn nichts beißt. Man hat einfach viel zu viel am Ende nutzt man aber doch nur das nötigste  von Ködern ganz zuschweigen die fangen eh besser den Angler als den Fisch  

Ich glaube auch das im Grunde eine gut ausgewählte Combo das meiste abdeckt nur wenn man in die extreme geht sei es der 2g Wobbler oder das 200g Blei da muss man das entsprechende gerät für haben damit es Spaß macht 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## rippi (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

MEHR SACHEN, MEHR SACHEN, MEHR SACHEN
DENN DIE SIND WICHTIG

Nur die seltenen Fischarten. Seltene Fischarten for the win 

Man braucht unzählige viele Ruten und Rollen, was ist z.B. wenn die Meeräschen gerade nur auf Brot gehen. Dann kann man es mit der Fliegen vergessen und brauch eine harte Matchrute am besten eine speziell für Schleien, die bringt die richtige Härtel mit. Und was ist wenn ihr dann seht es zieht ein größerer Schwarm Makrelen rein da braucht man GERÄT. :l

Gerät Gerät. GERÄÄÄÄÄHÄÄÄÄÄT 

Leute kniet nieder vor dem Typen der die Fische fängt die kein anderer fängt:vik:

und nein ich habe nix getrunken, ich wollte es nur mal los werden seht simultan dazu auch meine Signatur sie hat wahrscheinlich mehr inhalt


----------



## esox888 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,

Ich werde dieses Jahr vom 14.08.-17.08.2014 mit ein par Anglerkollegen in Hvide Sande Kampieren! Wir freuen uns alle schon riesig !:q
Wir hatten uns überlegt das man es Abends ja mal auf Aal probieren könnte. Habt ihr irgendwelche "Geheim-Tipps" für mich , was Ort Zeit Köder angeht?
Was kann man gegen die ganzen Krabben machen ?
Ich wäre froh über Jeden Tipp!
Achja bevor ich es vergesse! Gibt es irgendwelche außergewöhnlichen Vorschriften im Hafen? Darf man an einigen Stellen NICHT angeln ?

Vielen Dank und Gruß
esox 888|wavey:


----------



## Heintje (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Werde es heute nochmal von der Mole probieren. Mal sehen was das bringt. Weht ja ein frischer Wind. |bigeyes


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



esox888 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Achja bevor ich es vergesse! Gibt es irgendwelche außergewöhnlichen Vorschriften im Hafen? Darf man an einigen Stellen NICHT angeln ?
> >


</p>Die Brücke über den Schleusen ist tabu und im Hafen- und Schleusenbereich ist der Lachs geschont.
.


----------



## sCoPeXx (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich habe in Thorsminde mal auf 
 Aal gefischt mit dendrobena hatte in einer Stunde 4 ich habe sie auf der Fjord Seite angeboten Direkt am Grund hatte keine Krabben dran ( hatte warscheinlich Glück) ich habe mir überlegt gehabt die Wurmbündel mit Styropor auf zu poppen falls es Krabben Probleme gab. Die Aale waren aber lütt 30cm für die ersten Aale aber ok  

@ Rippi für mich ist es ok wenn man 20 Ruten im Keller hat und ich brauch viele bestimmt nicht aber ich bin froh verschiedene Ruten zur Auswahl zuhaben ich werde aber davon nur 4 mitnehmen 2 Grundruten eine leichte spinngerte für Forelle und Barsch und eine schwerere für Hecht und die angelei am Hafen. Und ich distanzier mich vom Tacklewahn man sammelt halt über die Jahre 


Gruß 

Patrick


----------



## rippi (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> @ Rippi für mich ist es ok wenn man 20 Ruten im Keller hat und ich brauch viele bestimmt nicht aber ich bin froh verschiedene Ruten zur Auswahl zuhaben ich werde aber davon nur 4 mitnehmen 2 Grundruten eine leichte spinngerte für Forelle und Barsch und eine schwerere für Hecht und die angelei am Hafen. Und ich distanzier mich vom Tacklewahn man sammelt halt über die Jahre



Das  war  auch mehr eine Übertreibung, als das es der Wahrheit entspräche. 

 @Esox

 Das mit den Aal ist meiner Meinung nach so eine Sache, es ist von Jahr zu Jahr unterschiedlich letztes Jahr lief es zum Beispiel richtig gut einmal 6 maßige und einmal 3 oder 4 maßige alle so von 40 - 60. Und das Jahr davor nix. Stellen sind eigentlich egal im Fjord, direkt an der Schleuse(ist teils sehr hängerträchtig) oder etwas weiter hinten. Vielleicht seid ihr in einer Zeit da in der die Flut am Abend oder späten Nachmittag einsetzt dann hat man i.d.R die besten Chance, außer im Fjord da ist das nur sekundär wichtig, wenn die Schleusentore zu sind. Gut ist es auch wenn ihr harten Westwind habt.


----------



## sCoPeXx (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@Rippi ich habe das schon verstanden  wobei es das sicher gibt


----------



## LAC (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

:q:q





sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Ja Otto du sprichst wahre Worte  Ich kenne mich gut ich brauche regelmäßig neue Ruten und rollen sei es nur ein optischer Grund  Angeln ist ein Hobby und man muss Spaß haben und mir macht es auch Spaß das Gerät anzuschauen wenn nichts beißt. Man hat einfach viel zu viel am Ende nutzt man aber doch nur das nötigste  von Ködern ganz zuschweigen die fangen eh besser den Angler als den Fisch
> 
> Ich glaube auch das im Grunde eine gut ausgewählte Combo das meiste abdeckt nur wenn man in die extreme geht sei es der 2g Wobbler oder das 200g Blei da muss man das entsprechende gerät für haben damit es Spaß macht
> 
> Gruß Patrick



Patrick,
 ich akzeptiere deine einstellung, denn jeder soll sich voll entfalten können und wenn einer wert darauf legt und sich dieses erlauben kann - dann kann er dieses machen auch aus rein optischen gründen. Mit dem anschauen - kommt zwar freue auf, verspricht aber kein erfolg.
 In meiner sturm und drangzeit habe ich hübsche mädels förmlich gesammelt - optisch waren die immer eine augenweide .:q:q

 Um gut zu angeln bzw. fangerfolg zu haben, benötigt man außer dem gerät noch etwas mehr wissen, was leider bei den meisten fehlt. Nun sind wir in hvide sande, da ist dieses  nicht notwendig, denn für die fische, die in hvide sande geangelt werden  benötigt man dieses nicht. Da fangen auch anfänger und kinder ihre fische, die noch nicht einmal etwas über fische gelesen haben - außer die preisschilder im fischladen.

 Das schöne gefühlvolle angeln - hat man ja nicht bei den fischen die in hvide sande vorkommen - da angelt man mit paternoster und einige wissen nicht ob sie im oberwasser die heringe oder am grund fangen. Da geht es rein und raus und dann und wann hängt was dran - ob hering oder hornhecht. Dieses betrachte ich ja nicht als angeln - das ist nette spielerei die einigen freude bereitet und sie haben auch erfolg -  nicht überall hat man diese chance. Deshalb ist es auch so überlaufen an den uferabschnitten.

 Nun könnte man ja alle fische mit der fliegenrute fangen,  dann geht die post ab beim drill und gefühlvoller geht es nicht mit der angel. Das können aber nur ganz wenige - denn wer hat eine fliegenrute bzw. kann damit umgehen unter den hvide sande anglern - nicht ein prozent sage ich. Hinzu komt es, man kann es gar nicht machen, da du kein platz hast, mit der peitscherei.

 Makrele oder hornhecht, fange ich mit pose und da ich immer mit feinem material arbeite, muss ich sehr gefühlvoll drillen. Die meisten angler jedoch benutzen ein stärkeres gerät, weil sie nichts verlieren wollen, dieses geht auch mit einer starken angel, schnur , aber dann hast du förmlich ein kran in  den händen und kurbelst nur. Dieses gefällt mir nicht.

 Im fließgewässer z.b. da angle ich oft mit der spürangel ohne pose - da merke ich jedes zupfen vom fisch am köder in den fingern und ich kann sagen, das war ein grashalm, was ich gerade in den fingerspitzen bemerkt habe oder ein stein bzw. ein fisch und kann speziell darauf reagieren.
 Diese hat man nicht bei der posenangelei, da hat man keine direkte verbindung zum fisch und man kann erst sagen, wenn man es an der pose bemerkt.
 Bei der spürangel, kann ich genau sagen, ob es eine forelle, eine äsche (steht jetzt ganzjährig unter schutz) oder ein barsch bzw. rotauge ist, der am köder lutscht, da jeder fisch anders mit dem köder beim fressen umgeht. 
 Das ist ntürlich ein erfahrungssache, reichlich angler dürfen oder können  nicht  in fließgewässer angeln und in den put und take anlagen lernt man es nicht. 
 Ich glaube sogar, dass ein guter angler in einer put und take anlage, sich total entfernt vom angeln, wie es in den natürlichen gewässern geht. Im put und take see, kann ich mit einer handvoll kieselsteine die forellen förmlich anlocken, dass sollte man mal im fließgewässer machen - dann ist für eine stunde ruhe angesagt.
 Als ich angefangen habe zu angeln, da haben die fischer in yugoslavien auf dem boot meine angeln bewundert -  sie fingen jedoch über hand mehr fische, als ich mit der angel - ich bewunderte sie. Es liegt lange zurück, inzwischen habe ich etwas gelernt und oft sagen angler zu mir, zeig mir mal deine ruten, wo du deine rekordfische mit gefangen hast, wenn ich ihnen die dann zeige, dann verstehen sie die welt nicht mehr und sagen zu mir, das ist ja kirmesbesteck - wie recht sie haben.
 Gruß


----------



## porscher (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

direkt an der schleuse auf der fjordseite kann man sehr gut aale fangen.


----------



## zwirn999 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Als ich mit dem Angeln angefangen hab, hab ich jeden gefragt nach wo, wann, wie...
Irgendwann hab ichs zumindest an meiner Sieg drangegeben.
Probieren geht über studieren.
Heute gibt es wenige, die mehr Barben und Nasen mit der Fliege haken.
Schwierig wirds immer, wenn man nicht an seinem Hausgewässer angelt. Vor allem, wenn man nicht weiß, wo der Fisch steht.
Das in kurzer Zeit im Urlaub herauszufinden|kopfkrat.

LG Zwirn


----------



## Niko84 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hi leute,

habe leider erst ein Haus in Hvide Sande ab dem 07.juni, Hering an der  Schleuse dann noch Thema oder schon lange vorbei? Hornhecht und Platte  müsste ja noch sicher gehen, da ich mit meiner Familie fahre würde ich  aber gern mit meiner tochter den ein oder anderen Hering rausholen.wie  war es die letzten Jahre, im Juni noch chanchen ??


----------



## zwirn999 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich hab vor 6? Jahren mitte Juli Heringe gefangen. Es sind halt weniger da.

LG Zwirn


----------



## porscher (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

du wirst im juni sicherlich den ein oder anderen hering noch erwischen. die großen mengen werden wohl schon wieder den fjord verlassen haben, aber die chancen stehen auch anfang juni noch gut.


----------



## LAC (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> direkt an der schleuse auf der fjordseite kann man sehr gut aale fangen.



Porscher, da gebe ich dir recht an der schleuse kann man gut aale fangen - ich fange sie jedoch auf der südl. seeseite. jedoch nicht nach der fachliteratur, d.h. auf grund, sondern im mittelwasser, dann habe ich keine krabbenbisse.
Problem ist nur, dass der aalbestand in den letzten jahren um 70% zurück gegangen ist. Zu den günden gehört u.a. der schwimmblasenwurm - ein blutsaugender parasit aus japan. Fasst jeder aal ist in der heutigen zeit davon befallen, oft sind sogar zwei, drei dieser spindelförmigen parasiten (4 cm lang) in der schwimmblase. Das erste mal habe ich ihn in deutschland im jahre 1988 in einem fließgewässer in westfalen beim elektrischen abfischen entdeckt. 
Die larven kamen vom saragasso meer nicht mehr in europa an und die wissenschaftler waren sprachlos - mein laienhafter verstand sagt, die aale erreichten gar nicht mehr das saragasso meer - ihr laichgebiet. Denn bei dieser 7ooo km wanderung benötigen sie die schwimmblase, da sie in den nachtstunden an der oberfläche schwimmen und am tage im tiefen gewässer.
Oft sehe ich aale an der schleuse, die sehr apathisch wirken, taumeln förmlich so vor sich hin, die sind z.b. vom schwimmblasenwurm befallen und man kann sie mit dem kescher förmlich fangen, da sie gar nicht mehr wissen, was los ist - grob gesagt.

Kleine fachliche einlage: Ich höre immer, dass aale auch durch nasse wiesen ziehen - das stimmt sogar und wenn mir ein angler dieses sagt, dann antworte ich immer, dieses ist deine chance - heute abend setzt du dich beim mondlicht auf eine wiese und wartest bis ein aal auf dem schwanz sich stellt und schaut, wo der weg her geht zum saragasso meer. 
Das ist deine chance, du kannst ihn dann förmlich von der wiese pflücken.

Erfreuliche Meldung: Die letzten meldungen sind jedoch sehr positiv, es sollen reichlich larven in euopa gelandet sein d.h. reichlich glasaale sind von den fischern gefangen worden und ich glaube einige konnten sich in den flüssen retten damit sie sich entwickeln können - wo die kormonare, graureiher und angler warten.
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=7BF1U5DMKIGg4gSRl4G4BQ&ved=0CEUQ9QEwAw


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Kleine fachliche einlage: Ich höre immer wieder, dass aale auch durch nasse wiesen ziehen - das stimmt sogar und wenn mir ein angler dieses sagt, dann antworte ich immer, dieses ist deine chance - heute abend setzt du dich beim Mondlicht auf eine wiese und wartest bis ein aal auf dem schwanz sich stellt und schaut, wo der weg her geht zum saragasso meer. 
Das ist deine chance, du kannst ihn dann förmlich in der wiese pflücken.


 Hallo Otto,#h

 eine kleine Ergänzung deiner fachlichen Einlage.
Es muss dann aber auch eine Erbsenwiese von den Aalen durchquert werden.:m


----------



## rippi (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hat irgendjemand schon mal einen Aal auf einer Wiese gesehen? Jedenfalls ist es doch eher so, dass wenn dann kleinere Hindernisse überwunden werden z.B. auch der Strand wenn ein kleinerer Fluss der ins Meer mündet so zu erreichen ist bzw. Genaue anders herum??


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



			
				rippi;4129374[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Hat irgendjemand schon mal einen Aal auf einer Wiese gesehen*[/COLOR]? Jedenfalls ist es doch eher so, dass wenn dann kleinere Hindernisse überwunden werden z.B. auch der Strand wenn ein kleinerer Fluss der ins Meer mündet so zu erreichen ist bzw. Genaue anders herum??


 

 Ja, habe ich.:m


----------



## rippi (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Sry, die Nachfrage, aber *Wann*? Achso und ich mein damit auch lebende Fische ohne Haken oder gepöddert


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Sry, die Nachfrage, aber *Wann*? Achso und ich mein damit auch lebende Fische ohne Haken oder gepöddert


 

 Sollte im Oktober gewesen sein, früher sind die Erbsen nicht reif.


----------



## rippi (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Letztes Jahr im Oktober? Habt ihr so ein hohen Aalbesatz oder was?


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> *Letztes Jahr im Oktober?* Habt ihr so ein hohen Aalbesatz oder was?


 

 Dürfte wohl 2012 gewesen sein. :m


----------



## Harti (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dürfte wohl 2012 gewesen sein. :m



Hej Leute,

da es nächste Woche wohl zu warm für die Aale auf der  Wiese ist, werde ich mich auf der Wiese vor dem Sommerhaus aalen und ein  kühles nasses Blondes genießen.
 Vielleicht werde ich auch einen Versuch  auf Aal an der Schleuse machen.

Wie sieht es denn aktuell mit den Herings- und Hornhechtfängen aus? Werden schon Sprotten gefangen?

@Otto
Samstag geht es los. Rufe dich nochmal an.  
Brauchst du noch Zirkelpaddernosta? (für Jürgen#6)

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej Leute,
> 
> da es nächste Woche wohl zu warm für die Aale auf der Wiese ist, werde ich mich auf der Wiese vor dem Sommerhaus aalen und ein kühles nasses Blondes genießen.
> Vielleicht werde ich auch einen Versuch auf Aal an der Schleuse machen.
> ...




Hallo Torsten,#h

Otto hat zwar 6 Paternoster bekommen, aber ich habe ja immer Hunger (heute gabs geräucherte Krabben und Steinbit).
Bring ihm ruhig noch ein paar Patapostas mit grummen Harken mit.


----------



## angler1996 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

ne Ergänzung zu Schwimmblasenwürmer-
 Juni vergangenes Jahr wieder mal gezielt Aal geangelt und recht gut gefangen. Da war keiner dabei mir den ekligen schwarzen Krabblern!

 Dieses Jahr waren bei 8 Gras Wassertemperatur die Aale wohl nicht auf den Wiesen anzutreffen.
 Gruß A.


----------



## rippi (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch keinen mit den Schwimmblasenwurm

Jetzt laufen die Aale aber sowieso nicht über Wiesen, die machen das ja nicht aus Spaß sondern um im Spätsommer/Herbst wenn die abwandern Hindernisse zu überwinden, z.B. wenn welche in Seen ohne Zufluss gesetzt wurden, aber der Fluss nur ein paar Meter entfernt ist.


----------



## blue1887 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin moin,morgen gehts wieder los...1 Woche Argab,Fisch sollte ja da sein.... hoffe denn die eine oder andere Fangmeldung abgeben zu können
Petri Heil


----------



## porscher (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich benötige eure Hilfe:
Wer von euch kennt einen Ferienhausanbieter, der sein Büro direkt an der Schleuse und in der Nähe vom Angelgeschäft hat. Ich würde gerne für ein paar tage eins der schwarzen Häuser direkt an der Schleuse buchen.

Die bekannten Anbieter wie Danwest, Esmarch, Sonne und Strand, Feriepartner Hvide Sande sind es nicht.

VIELEN DANK für eure HILFE!!!


----------



## rainzor (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich würde mal sage, dass es doch Esmarch ist:


http://www.esmarch-ferienhauser.de/...de-sande/slusen/ferienhaus-aussicht-schleuse/

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## porscher (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

das sind die häuser. aber esmarch bietet diese nicht für ein paar tage an. sondern mindestens für eine woche.
es soll einen anbieter geben, der sein büro direkt in hvide sande hat und auch diese häuser direkt an der schleuse für ein paar tage vermietet.


----------



## okram24 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Direkt an der Schleuse, neben dem Angelladen hat Ferienpartner Hvide Sande sein Büro!


Gesendet von meinem Nokia Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## okram24 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Guck mal hier:

http://www.feriepartner.de/ferienha...s=westjutland/hvide-sande&pageno=1&frompage=0


Gesendet von meinem Nokia Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## porscher (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

die kenne ich auch. es muss dort noch einen geben...


----------



## rippi (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Also an der Schleusen direkt weiß ich nicht aber in Sondervig gibt es noch Westerland.dk, da kann man auf jeden Fall welche für weniger als ein Woche kriegen aber ich weiß nicht ob die Häuser direkt an der Schleuse haben.


----------



## porscher (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

vesterland hat nur ferienhäuser oberhalb von hvide sande.


----------



## LAC (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Rippi
die schwimmblasenwürmer, siehst du natürlich nicht, wenn du den aal in die ohren schaust. Nebenbei erwähnt, fließgewässer geht klar, wenn ich vor ort bin - ruf an. 

@ Jürgen , ich habe mal einen aal ausgesetzt, d.h. vor der tür, der musste über eine wiese und straße wandern um ins fließgewässer zu kommen. Das geilste war, drei jahre später habe ich ihn erneut mit tauwurm gefangen - beim lösen vom haken spuckte er mir den wurm ins gesicht und sagte: das machst du nicht nochmal mit mir, ich wäre bald vom auto überfahren worden. 
Ich war sprachlos, dass er mich erkannt hat.:q 
 Jürgen, ist kein anglerlatein einfach ein trockener landaalwitz.:q:q


----------



## porscher (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

hat niemand mehr eine idee zu meiner gestrigen frage?
danke an alle die geantwortet haben!!!


----------



## LAC (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Porscher
 ruf das touristikbüro in hvide sande an - ich glaube die sind dort auch.http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...FyYljTnGuBEdIVGmQ&sig2=XFuBiwfTbta_E1UnxGoTUQ


----------



## angler1996 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

das ist schon Feriepartner, allerdings waren die ersten Häuser zumindest zeitweise nur von den Eigentümern genutzt und nicht vermietet


----------



## rippi (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Rippi
> die schwimmblasenwürmer, siehst du natürlich nicht, wenn du den aal in die ohren schaust. Nebenbei erwähnt, fließgewässer geht klar, wenn ich vor ort bin - ruf an.



 Aber in der Schwimmblase müsste der doch sichtbar sein oder nur unter Vergrößerung??

 Ok, danke, aber wo soll ich anrufen?


----------



## LAC (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ rippi
 Man kann den schwimmblasenwurm mit den augen erkennen, da der wurm bis 3 mm im durchmesser  und bis 4 cm lang wird. Er sitzt jedoch in der schwimmblase und beim öffnen der schwimmblase kannst du den wurm gut erkennen - oft sind auch mehrere würmer zu sehen. 
 Rippe, ein großteil der angler achten nicht darauf - die reißen förmlich die innereien raus und werfen sie im mülleimer. 
 Erst jetzt wenn sie es wissen, schauen sie nach und wenn sie es feststellen machen sie sich gedanken - kann man ihn denn noch essen. Ja, sie können den aal ohne gefahr essen.

 Beim  ausweiden von fische sollte man natürlich darauf achten, daß man die gallenblase nicht zersticht, dann läuft der gelbgrüne gallensaft aus und das fischfleisch wird ungenießbar - wenn man den speziellen geschmack vom fisch erhalten will. 

 Eine pn sende ich dir noch.

 Gruß


----------



## rippi (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Also ich reiß nicht alles wild raus, auch weil ich eigentlich immer den Mageninhalt angucke, aber ich habe weder bei Aalen in Hvide Sande noch bei mir aus der Ostsee welche gesehen, höchstens mal außerhalb der Schwimmblasen.


----------



## LAC (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ rippi

 das ausweiden von fische, macht jeder anders, ich will nicht sagen, daß du es falsch machst. 
 Aber ein fisch hat innereien, wie jedes lebewesen und nicht jeder kennt die einzelnen organe, was er in den händen hält auch nicht die vom fisch. 
 Wenn wir jetzt von den erkennungsmerkmale von krankheiten oder von prasiten posten, die den fisch beeinträchtigen, dann ist dieses ein spezielles fachgebiet (studium) - wo ein großteil der angler einfach passen müssen. Das müssen sie auch nicht, auch ich kann da nicht richtig mitreden, jedoch habe ich schon tief geschnuppert  durch spezielle schulungen. 
 Wobei der schwimmblasenwurm ein parasitärer nemathode ist, der in der schwimmblase vom aal sich befindet und grob gesagt: blut saugt 
 Nun gibt es zig würmer -  ich meine den aus asien stammenden  schwimmblasenwurm _(a_nguillicoloides crassus), der seit den 80iger jahren in euopa verstärkt vorkommt. Ich kannte ihn auch nicht, das erste mal habe ich ihn beim aal in natura gesehen, als ich einem fließgewässer eine  elektrisch abgefischung durchführte. 
 Ich glaube ich habe noch welche eingelegt :q in alkohol - sie sind jedoch nicht zum essen - wie pflaumen.:q

 Wenn die schwimmblase natürlich beim ausweiden zerrissen wurde, kann es sein, dass einige würmer dann auch außerhalb  zwischen den innereien  liegen bzw. sich bewegen - ich habe schon einen auf meine finger kriechen lassen :q 

 Gruß


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ rippi
> 
> das ausweiden von fische, macht jeder anders, ich will nicht sagen, daß du es falsch machst.
> Aber ein fisch hat innereien, wie jedes lebewesen und nicht jeder kennt die einzelnen organe, was er in den händen hält auch nicht die vom fisch.
> ...


 

Moin Otto, hoffe es geht dir gut......#6

das mit den Nemathoden / Schwimmblasenwurm ist tatsächlich ein globales Problem (die im europäischen Raum wurden grösstenteils in den Ballasttanks der Schiffe eingeführt), wobei der Fisch in Sachen "Essenqualität" nicht beeinträchtigt wird, da hast du recht....... 
*OFF TOPIC!!!!* ich komme gerade aus Lafayette (Louisiana) wo wir an der Küste erfolgreich Redfish etc. "gejagt" haben. Auch dort ist dieser´"Wurm" teilweise vertreten. Jetzt bin ich beruflich gerade in Houston (Texas), da wollen wir heute runter nach Galveston und von dort aus an der Küste versuchen ein paar "Jacks" (King Makrels) zu fangen..... aber wie mein Kollege sagte, muss man auch hier mit den Parasiten rechnen.
(So, ganz kurze Hose an, Sonnenbrille, Hut / Mütze und Lichtschutzfaktor min. 30 drauf........ (bekommen heute noch nicht ganz so warmes Wetter (ca. 30°C und Sonne), aber wir "Bleichgesichter" können die Sonne nicht ganz so ab.......)
Freue mich immer wieder über deine informativen Berichte..... kann nur Lernen #6


----------



## LAC (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ angelrolfmann

Rolf, wie soll es mir gehen, ich kann nicht klagen, bekomme noch luft und rutsche so durch die gegend. War auf cypern und habe mir dort die fischfauna mal unterwasser angesehen. 
Da wird man ja neidisch, wo du dich rumtreibst, hoffe du hast einige fische dort an den küsten überlisten können - da geht die post ab, wenn du einen an der angel hast und man kann es nicht mit der angelei in hvide sande vergleichen - obwohl in hvide sande, der "marlin des kleinen mannes" vorkommt, der hornhecht . es ist halt das sprungbrett :q das tor zur welt.:q
Wenn man ihn mit der pose (einzelhaken fängt), ist er ein guter kämpfer nur noch die makrele zähle ich dazu, wobei auch der bestand nachgelassen hat. 
Mehrere faktoren haben dazu beigetragen, dass der aalbestand um rund 70 % zusammengebrochen ist, z.b. das abfischen der glasaale zum verkauf, wasserturbinen ( da kommen die aale als kurbelwelle raus), die erhöhte population der kormorane an den fließgewässern, um nur einige zu nennen und der schwimmblasenwurm. 
Ich habe erlebt, dass aale bei einer plötzlichen gewässerverschutzung, (kein gift) sondern der sauerstoff wurde geringer und Baumaßnahmen, sedigmente so geschwächt waren, dass man sie mit der hand d.h. kescher fangen konnte - alle die wir gefangen hatten waren vom schwimblasenwurm befallen. 
Dann und wann sehe ich auch schon mal einen aal an der oberfläche an der schleuse schwimmen, der so vor sich hin taumelt und in richtung meer schwimmt - dieses ist ein zeichen, dass die schwimmblase gefüllt mit würmern ist. 

Es ist jedoch erfreulich, dass im letzten jahr reichlich larven in europa angekommen sind - das bedeutet gute aaljahre.

Rolf, parasiten findest du überall auf der welt - sie bereichern sich auf kosten anderer - ich drehe ihnen den kopf ab, denn zu mir kommen nur zecken.:q:q
Gruß nach Texas

@ alle, hier mal eine kleine information über das innenleben der fische - physiologie 
http://www.starfish.ch/Korallenriff/Physiologie.html


----------



## LAC (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Harti
Torsten, bist du schon da - ruf mal an.

@ Alle
Ich habe gelesen bzw. mehrere haben mich informiert, daß ein taucher in hvide sande vor der schleuse getaucht hat und sich mal alles unterwasser angeschaut hat, fotos wurden auch geschossen.

Kann mir einer sagen ob es ein bordie aus dem anglerlbord war und welchen nicknamen er hat, damit ich ihn  kontaktieren kann.

Ich suche einen oder zwei taucher, die dort unterwasser - im sinne der natur - etwas machen. Es können sich auch sporttaucher aus dem anglerboard melden, sie müssen jedoch ahnung vom tauchen haben - ich selbst bin fertig |supergri :q 
 @ Jürgen Breithardt, 
 Jürgen, wir haben uns darüber auch unterhalten, du kennst doch einen - raus mit dem namen. 
 Gruß


----------



## Harti (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Harti
> Torsten, bist du schon da - ruf mal an.
> 
> Hallo Otto,
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich suche einen oder zwei taucher, die dort unterwasser - im sinne der natur - etwas machen. Es können sich auch sporttaucher aus dem anglerboard melden, sie müssen jedoch ahnung vom tauchen haben - ich selbst bin fertig |supergri :q 
@ Jürgen Breithardt, 
Jürgen, wir haben uns darüber auch unterhalten, du kennst doch einen - raus mit dem namen. 
Gruß[/QUOTE]


 Hallo Otto,#h

 ich kenne sogar zwei. Einer ist Boardie Foolish Farmer, aber leider sehr selten im AB, der andere aus unserer Verwandtschaft.


----------



## blue1887 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,ja Heringe und Hornhechte sind voll da,hatten zu Dritt in 2 Stunden 150St ..abseits der Schleuse,die Robben holen sich die fetten Hornhechte...welch ein Schauspiel ..quer im Maul zeigen sie sich damit#6,in der Brandung gabs Sonntag 3 Butt,war aber vor Hochwasser da,weil ich noch Fussball schauen wollte,heute Abend denn mal zum Hochwasser probieren.
Petri Heil


----------



## LAC (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Harti, das hört sich ja gut an, dass die heringe noch da sind und die sprotten inzwischen auch da sind - diese kleinen liebe ich - schmecken gut mit haut und haare. :q Beim hornhecht gebe ich dir recht, denn ich habe auch festgestellt, das dieses jahr die kapitalen fehlen, die ja meistens als erste hvide sande erreichen - so war´s jedoch immer.
 Wir sehen uns.

 @ Jürgen Breithardt
 Danke, werde ihn mal kontaktieren - den anderen ? meinst du mich damit und das anglerboard als verwandtschaft  :q nenn mir mal per pn den taucher.


----------



## blue1887 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Zur Zeit geht vieles,waren denn nochmal 3 Stunden heute Nachmittag auf Hering...210St,soll denn nun auch genug sein,Brandung hatte ich nach 1,5 Stunden der Heringe ausnehmen keine Lust mehr...wer gezielt auf Aal geht fängt auch ..am Tage,Kollege hatte 3 von über 55cm auf Tauwurm an der Pose , an den Steinen,wo sich massig Kleinfisch sammelt,mal schauen vieleicht noch paar Hornies fischen morgen...
Petri Heil


----------



## porscher (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

hat er die aale an der meer- oder an der fjordseite gefangen? in der direkten nähe der schleuse?


----------



## LAC (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Heute lief es super mit den heringen an der nordseite der schleuse zum meer hin. Torsten (bordie harti) und ich haben voll zugeschlagen. Torsten hatte seinen eimer voll es waren nach schätzung über 70 stück und ich konnte  63 heringe  in den späten nachmittagsstunden überlisten.

 Eine robbe war auch da, die ständig nach den heringen schnappte, wenn sie am angelhaken hingen
 Dann habe ich eine stunde mit der robbe gespielt und sie förmlich gefüttert - habe die angel nicht mehr eingeholt, wenn ich einen fisch dran hatte - die robbe tauchte ab und ruck zuck  - war der hering bei mir ab.
 Zig mal habe ich dieses gemacht, dann hatte sie es verstanden,  die robbe lokalisierte es sofort - über ihre barthaare läuft dieses ab, die ihr sagen: wie weit entfernt der fisch ist, wie groß, wie schnell er schwimmt usw. auch dass einer an meine angel erneut hängt - das ist keine kasperei, dass ist die wahrheit - da meine angel nicht eigezogen wurde.
 Sie wartete förmlich drauf, wenn ich einen hering oder auch zwei an der angel hatte, sie kam nur zu meiner angel.   
 Und dann kam mein spiel - ich sagte im vorfeld an, wenn ich ein fisch dran hatte,  jetzt kommt meine robbe und sie war da. Jedoch habe ich jetzt die angel so gehalten und eingeholt, dass ich den hering  sehen konnte. Dann setzte die robbe zum angriff an und wollte zuschnappen - dabei dreht sie sich immer  -  in diesem moment zog ich den hering durch einen festen ruck mit der angel nach vorne. Die robbe schnappte daneben, setzte jedoch zum angriff erneut an - und dann kam erneut mein ruck - und so spielte ich mit ihr bis sie an der mauer war - da durfte sie den hering fressen und drehte ab.  Ein schauspiel ersten ranges und reichlich zuschauern hingen übers geländer. 
 Torsten hat ein filmchen davon gedreht.  War ein super tag und wir hatten viel spaß.


----------



## blue1887 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> hat er die aale an der meer- oder an der fjordseite gefangen? in der direkten nähe der schleuse?


Moin,zur Meerseite,nähe der alten kleinen Mole,im Hafen bei der Einfahrt zur Fischauktionshalle stand auch jemand der Aal gefangen hat:m


----------



## Dortmunder (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Alle
Ich habe gelesen bzw. mehrere haben mich informiert, daß ein taucher in hvide sande vor der schleuse getaucht hat und sich mal alles unterwasser angeschaut hat, fotos wurden auch geschossen.

Hi, zwar schon was älter, aber so wird's wohl unterhalb der Schleuse wohl noch aussehn! Evtl nen bisschen mehr Blei am Grund!
http://youtu.be/SSz7M2vot6Q


----------



## Dortmunder (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Harti
> Torsten, bist du schon da - ruf mal an.
> 
> @ Alle
> ...


 

Hi, wird wohl ähnlich wie hier ausgesehen haben !
http://youtu.be/SSz7M2vot6Q

Viele Grüße aus Dortmund!


----------



## LAC (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Dortmunder
 Danke, ich kenne jedoch diesen film stammt vom tauchverein aus herning - du hast recht es kommt immer mehr dazu, obwohl einige ja mit dem anker den boden säubern und die bleie an angler verkaufen. Ich kenne angler, die gehen regelmäßig, wenn sie angeln auch mit einen anker los um sich die taschen zu füllen bzw. schwer zu machen - mit bleigeld. Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## Harti (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Heute "eigentlich" angelfreier Tag. Auf der Rückfahrt von Ringköbing dann Stop an der Schleuse. Auf der Fjordseite wurde Hering gefangen und ich musste die Angel dann doch für ein paar Würfe aus der Dachbox holen. Aus den paar geplanten Würfen wurden dann doch mehrere verteilt auf 3 Stunden und mit dem Ergebnis von über 150 Heringen in 2 Eimern. An der gleichen Stelle lief gestern gar nix und heute stapelten sich die Heringe förmlich auf der gesamten Strecke vor der Schleuse. Alle hatten abgeleicht und es waren richtig große von über 30cm dabei. Damit habe ich meinen Heringsbedarf für dieses Jahr gedeckt und werde morgen mal die Forellen ärgern.

Gruss
Torsten  .


----------



## LAC (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Damit habe ich meinen Heringsbedarf für dieses Jahr gedeckt und werde morgen mal die Forellen ärgern.

Gruss
Torsten .[/QUOTE]

Torsten, die stelle kenne ich - ich gehe mit - würmer sind genug da.
 Gruß


----------



## Harti (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

[Torsten, die stelle kenne ich - ich gehe mit - würmer sind genug da.
 Gruß[/QUOTE]

Hallo Otto,

hoffe das die Forellen bei der Hitze auch in Beisslaune kommen.Habe in der Vergangenheit gute Erfahrungen an dem See gemacht bei kühler Wassertemperatur und schwüler Luft!#6

Bin zw. 16.00 - 17.00 Uhr bei dir.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## LAC (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Torsten, danke, ich habe jetzt auch die beisslaune bei kühler wassertemperatur und schwüler luft erlebt - ich bin zerstochen worden von den mücken. Waren zwei schöne stunden.


----------



## Harti (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Torsten, danke, ich habe jetzt auch die beisslaube bei kühler wassertemperatur und schwüler luft erlebt - ich bin zerstochen worden von den mücken. Waren zwei schöne stunden.



ja es gibt nichts besseres als ein paar schöne Stunden bei bestem Wetter in der wundervollen Natur an einem gut besetzten See zu verbringen. Schade nur, dass es eine Fangbegrenzung dort gibt. Aber so wie du richtig sagst ist der See nicht die Schleuse in HS.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## zwirn999 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Den Glückwünschen schließe ich mich gerne an!

LG Zwirn


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hey Otto,
wir wünschen Dir alles gute zum Geburtstag!
Olav und Claudia!
Ich melde mich.


----------



## porscher (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Alles Gute Otto!
@ Harti
an welchem Forellensee hast du geangelt?


----------



## rippi (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Auch von mir alles gute!


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Otto,
auch von mir alles Gute, Glück und vor allem Gesundheit

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

Hoffe hab bald mal wieder die Möglichkeit dich / euch zu besuchen #6


----------



## dasloewe (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

moin otto,

alles gute zum geburtstag aus aabenraa.
lass dich feiern.:m

lg

crischan


----------



## LAC (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ alle
 ich danke euch - wieder ein jahr geschafft, so langsam wird man reif.


----------



## mathei (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

na dann schliesse ich mich mal an.glückwunsch


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ alle
> ich danke euch - wieder ein jahr geschafft, so langsam wird man reif.


 

 Oder kompostierbar.:m


----------



## okram24 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Auch auf diesem Wege noch mal die besten Wünsche von mir!

Auf das Du uns noch viele informative Beiträge bescherst!


Gesendet von meinem Nokia Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Harti (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> Alles Gute Otto!
> @ Harti
> an welchem Forellensee hast du geangelt?



Hej Porscher,

ich war mit Otto am Forellensee bei Nr. Nebel.

@ Otto
danke nochmal für die tolle Woche mit vielen Informationen zum Angeln in der Gegend, den interessanten Gesprächen und den vielen gemeinsam gefangenen Fischen. Immer wieder beeindruckend für mich, ist der "Künstler" (vielen sicher unbekannt) hinter dem Angelinsider Otto. Das LAC "Lydum Art Center" ist wirklich inspirierend und wunderar anzusehen wie es sich Jahr für Jahr weiter entwickelt. Ich freue mich schon auf mein nächstes Kunstwerk vom LAC.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## porscher (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Harti
an welchem See wart ihr genau?
Hast du vielleicht eine Adresse für mich?


----------



## LAC (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Oder kompostierbar.:m



Jürgen, das gefällt mir, nicht schlecht :q  jedenfalls fühlen sich dann bei mir die würmer wohl.:q

 Jürgen, deine tauwürmer habe ich für die angelei auf forellen genommen So wie ich gelesen habe,  stammen sie aus canada - unvorstellbar. Angelwürmer in canada gezüchtet, nach deutschland verkauft und damit  in dänemark geangelt.
 Die waren ja richtig dick und saftig, jedoch schlabberten sie - wie alle gekauften -nach wenigen minuten  wie ein nasser sack am haken. 
 Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich mit den gekauften würmern nicht den erfolg erziele, als wenn ich sie selbst suche. Diese dicken gekauften würmer müssen einen duftstoff an sich haben - der nicht gerade verlockend ist.
 Nun habe ich nicht solch einen ausgerprägten geruchssinn, wie die fische es haben. Ich rieche den haufen erst, wenn ich reingetreten habe.:q
 @ Harti
 Torsten, nicht so viel dickes .:q


----------



## porscher (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Otto
an welchem forellensee wart ihr beiden erfolgreich?


----------



## LAC (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Porscher, wir haben bei uns einen privaten, das ist einfach ein wasserloch im wald - da hat torsten (bordie harti) die forellen gefangen - er hat dort mächtig aufgeräumt - er gönnt sich ja sonst nichts. 
Wolltest du da auch fische fangen oder einfach nur angeln - beides kostet geld, nur wenn du fische fangen willst, muss ich dir sagen, wann welche drin sind.:q
 Das ist ein kompliziertes verfahren, denn mich informiert man auch.


----------



## Harti (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Porscher, wir haben bei uns einen privaten, das ist einfach ein wasserloch im wald - da hat torsten (bordie harti) die forellen gefangen - er hat dort mächtig aufgeräumt - er gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
> Wolltest du da auch fische fangen oder einfach nur angeln - beides kostet geld, nur wenn du fische fangen willst, muss ich dir sagen, wann welche drin sind.:q
> Das ist ein kompliziertes verfahren, denn mich informiert man auch.



@Otto
wir sind wieder gut in der Heimat gelandet! Ich denke, dass ich nicht zu dick aufgetragen habe, denn den Künstler in dir kennt kaum ein Angler und deine Ideen für neue Projekte sind einfach genial.

@Porscher
für Otto ist es ein Wasserloch im Wald, für mich einer der schönsten künstlich angelegten Seen der Gegend. Der Besatz und die Pflege des Gewässers sind wirklich 1a.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## LAC (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Torsten
 das interessante was du daran siehst, ist, das mit dem medium kunst, umweltschutz betrieben wird  - schwerpunkt natürlich das nasse element, da kann ich mitreden und so kommt es schon mal vor, dass etwas aufdeckt wird, wo der betrachter einen schock bekommt, weil er das wahre und nicht das schöne sieht - es hat jedoch soviel kraft, dass durch die medienwirkung oft eine sofortiges  handel geschieht -  im sinne der natur. 
 Mehr ist es nicht, jedoch mehr als geld wert ist.

 @ Porscher.
 Da hat torsten recht, für mich ist es ein wasserloch obwohl diese für angler geschaffene anlage traumhaft liegt - jedoch ist dieses "loch"  schwer zu beangeln , da der see sehr flach ist und verkrautet und oft fehlt der sauerstoff,  d.h. die fische haben kaum kraft - nach dem wurm  bzw. medizin "powerbait" zu schnappen. 
 Sobald jedoch ein neuer besatz durchgeführt wird, kommt leben auf - unterwasser und an land wo die angler als retten stehen und die fische fangen, da man aus einer forelle keinen karpfen machen kann. :q:q 

 Ich werde ihn aber nicht öffentlich nennen, da dann dieses schöne "loch" sich langsam zur mülldeponie entwickelt.


----------



## forellen tommy (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

hallo otto
habe noch mal eine frage wir sind in zwei wochen wieder oben dieses malin sondervig.
ich würde es gerne mal auf plattfisch probieren reicht da meine 3,60m feeder rute mit 160g wurfgewicht aus oder muss ich mir noch ne brandungsrute zu legen

lg forellentommy

ps und wo sind evtl gute stellen


----------



## LAC (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ forellentommy
 Nun ist bei mir der fetischismus nicht so stark ausgeprägt, dass ich für jeden fisch eine rute haben muss. Mit einer angel kann ich alle fische in hvide sande sowie in den anlagen und im fließgewässer angeln. 
 Wir reden von gramm und sollte mal einer mit mehreren kg dran gehen, dann lande ich den auch.
 Ich sage, du kannst damit angeln, jedoch nicht, wenn reichlich wind und wellen da sind und du mit einem anker angeln muss - aber wer angelt schon beim unwetter.
 Südlich  von hvide sande (bjeregard) sind gute stellen für platte, aber auch nördlich d.h. südlich von sondervig.
 Versuche es doch einfach mal - ich bin nicht so der plattfisch angler, da ich meisten nur um die zwei std angeln gehe.
 Gruß


----------



## porscher (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Otto
Ich habe dir eine PN geschickt.


----------



## LAC (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Porscher, schon beantwortet.


----------



## Harti (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



forellen tommy schrieb:


> hallo otto
> habe noch mal eine frage wir sind in zwei wochen wieder oben dieses malin sondervig.
> ich würde es gerne mal auf plattfisch probieren reicht da meine 3,60m feeder rute mit 160g wurfgewicht aus oder muss ich mir noch ne brandungsrute zu legen
> 
> ...



Hey Forellentommy,

ich bin zwar nicht Otto möchte dir aber gerne Tipps geben. Normalerweise angele ich in der Ostsee in der Brandung, habe es aber auch schon mit mäßigem Erfolg am Holmslandklit versucht. Deine Feeder ist vollkommen ausreichend. Extrem weite Würfe sind je nach Strandabschnitt nicht nötig. Normal reicht es aus wenn du deinen Köder zwischen der ersten und zweiten Sandbank versenkst. Schaue auf dem Weg zum Strand von der Düne aus ob du Durchbrüche zwischen den Sandbänken sehen kannst. Links und rechts davon ist es am erfolgreichsten. Ansonsten sind kleine angespülte Muschelansammlungen am Strand ein guter Hinweis für eine lohnenswerte Stelle. Nehme kein Rundblei sondern ein kantiges Sargblei, damit es bei der Strömung nicht zu schnell abgetrieben wird. Die ist mitunter richtig heftig auch bei ruhiger See. 

Gute Stellen am Klitt sind von Otto schon beschrieben, aber es gibt weitaus mehr. Stelle dich morgens auf die Düne und du kannst die erfolgversprechenden Stellen sehen. 

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## LAC (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Hatri
 Gut das wir dich haben - super Torsten, du plattfischjäger. Die erwähnten ansammlungen von muscheln am strand, ist richtig, da es  eine vorgelagerte muschelbank  verrät. Bedenke jedoch dass die strömung von nord nach süd geht und die muschelbank im meer immer nördlich von den muscheln am strand liegt - diese nur als kleine verfeinerung. 
 Torsten, du hast mir vor jahren mal gesagt, dass du vom strand auch schon makrelen gefangen hast - ich meine es war in bjeregard - oder waren es heringe? 
 Gruß


----------



## Harti (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Hatri
> Gut das wir dich haben - super Torsten, du plattfischjäger. Die erwähnten ansammlungen von muscheln am strand, ist richtig, da es  eine vorgelagerte muschelbank  verrät. Bedenke jedoch dass die strömung von nord nach süd geht und die muschelbank im meer immer nördlich von den muscheln am strand liegt - diese nur als kleine verfeinerung.
> Torsten, du hast mir vor jahren mal gesagt, dass du vom strand auch schon makrelen gefangen hast - ich meine es war in bjeregard - oder waren es heringe?
> Gruß



Hallo Otto,

du hast mit deinen Hinweisen natürlich recht und diese sind zu beachten wenn man erfolgreich in der Brandung sein will.

Es waren tatsächlich Makrelen vom Strand in Bjeregard. Habe noch Bilder davon.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## forellen tommy (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

ich danke euch fielmals für die super tips !
ich bin auch kein freund von zig rutentypen ich habe bis jetzt mit mein ruten jeden fisch bändigen können .
torsten ich werde mir deine tips gut merken und hoffe das ich doch mit ner schönen fangmeldung hir strallen kann .

der plattfisch ist leider der einzige fisch den ich noch nicht selber gefangen habe 
aber bin guter hoffnung mit eueren tips


----------



## Dortmunder (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen wie es die letzten Jahre so Mitte Ende Juli mit der Hornhechtangelei rund um Hvide Sande ausgesehen hat und wie so die wagen Prognosen aussehen ?
Meine Glaskugel gibt mir keine zufriedenstellende Auskunft:q.

Viele Grüße aus Dortmund.


----------



## Knappe04 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo zusammen!

Auch ich haben den Weg nun zu euch gefunden.
Der Thread ist ja schon ordentlich lang und ich habe viele Tipps gefunden. Wirklich toll wie hier untereinander kommuniziert wird!

Vom 7 - 20 Juni geht  es mit der Familie nach Bjerregard Nord. Angeln gehe ich zu Hause eigentlich nur an der Ruhr und an diverse Forellenteiche am Niederrhein- bin also im Brandungsangeln absolut unerfahren. Bekomme von einem Kollegen Brandungsruten mit etwas Equipment. 

Vorfächer etc. bekomme ich in den einschlägigen Angelläden vor Ort wie ich gelesen habe. Habt Ihr da vielleicht noch einen Tipp wenn man auf Platte gehen möchte? Versuchen möchte ich es gerne direkt am Strand der Ferienhaussiedlung- danke schon mal für die Tipps zur Angelplatzsuche, werde ich hoffentlich so umsetzen können  

Lohnt es sich vom Strand aus auch mal auf Hornis zu gehen? Was haltet Ihr von einem Schwimmenden Spiro mit langem Vorfach, Klemmblei und Heringsfetzen? Oder einem Pilker über den Boden ziehen auf Dorsch?

Viele Grüße aus Essen


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Knappe04 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Auch ich haben den Weg nun zu euch gefunden.
> Der Thread ist ja schon ordentlich lang und ich habe viele Tipps gefunden. Wirklich toll wie hier untereinander kommuniziert wird!
> ...


----------



## Knappe04 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Jürgen! Also vom Strand nur auf Platte? Oder gibt es am Strand einen anderen Zielfisch den man mit Blinker Wobbler und Co behaken kann? 

Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Knappe04 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort Jürgen! Also vom Strand nur auf Platte? Oder gibt es am Strand einen anderen Zielfisch den man mit Blinker Wobbler und Co behaken kann?
> 
> Gruß


 


 Wenn es schon mit Kunstköder sein soll, dann südlicher Fjordbereich, oder von der Mole auf Makrele.
 Alles andere ist zu Zeitintensiv.


----------



## LAC (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Dortmunder
 Ich glaube , dass du noch hornhechte fangen kannst in der zeit, wobei es nicht mehr die ganz großen sind, die sind im mai /juni da

 @ Knappe04
 Sei gegrüßt in unserer runde, nun hat jürgen dir ja schon gute informationen gegeben. Zu erwähnen sein noch, dass Torsten (Harti) in bjeregard vom ufer schon makrelen gefangen hat - mit welcher montage, kann ich nicht sagen, jedoch wird er sich melden, wenn er dieses liest.
 Bei der hornhecht angelei, solltest du den haken im fischfetzen verschwinden lassen, d. h. mit der breiten fischseite den schaft vom haken  förmlich ummanteln, dass man ihn nicht mehr sieht, damit der fischfetzen nicht wie eine nasser sack am haken hängt und der schaft sichtbar wird, solltest du mit der schnur eine öse werfen und diese öse gedreht über den köder und haken stülpen und dann zuziehen, - dann ist der haken vollständig verschwunden. 
 Kannst die hornhechte auch mit krabben überlisten.
 Gruß


----------



## Harti (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Knappe04
> Sei gegrüßt in unserer runde, nun hat jürgen dir ja schon gute informationen gegeben. Zu erwähnen sein noch, dass Torsten (Harti) in bjeregard vom ufer schon makrelen gefangen hat - mit welcher montage, kann ich nicht sagen, jedoch wird er sich melden, wenn er dieses liest.



Hej Knappe04,

auch ich begrüße dich in unserer Runde. 

Ich denke, dass es im Juni noch zu früh für die Makrelen ist. Die Wassertemperatur wird zu gering sein und die Beutefische schwimmen noch als Laich im Fjord herum.

Du kannst gut von der Düne erkennen wann die Makrelen-Trupps auf Beutezug sind. Als erstes muss das Nahrungsangebot stimmen. Das erkennst du gut von der Düne wenn sich ein dunkler Teppich aus Jungfischen hinter der zweiten oder dritten Sandbank sich mit der Strömung den Strand endlang bewegt. Das zweite Signal bringen Ansammlungen von Möwen, die sich gierig auf die Jungfische stürzen die durch jagende Makrelen an die Oberfläche gedrückt werden. Wenn dann noch die jagenden Makrelen in Wurfweite kommen, reicht ein normales Paternoster aus, welches direkt im Schwarm platziert wird. 

Glaube mir, dass macht einen höllen Spass die Makrelen über die Sandbank an den Strand zu ziehen.#6

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej Knappe04,
> 
> auch ich begrüße dich in unserer Runde.
> 
> ...


 


 Torsten,#h

 ich habe schon häufig im Juni dort Makrelen gefangen. Sie sind halt noch nicht in großen Schwärmen dort. Eine Menge an Würfen ist also angesagt. 
 Für einen jungen und ungeduldigen Mann wie dich also die falsche Zeit.:m


----------



## Harti (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Torsten,#h
> 
> ich habe schon häufig im Juni dort Makrelen gefangen. Sie sind halt noch nicht in großen Schwärmen dort. Eine Menge an Würfen ist also angesagt.
> Für einen jungen und ungeduldigen Mann wie dich also die falsche Zeit.:m



Hej Jürgen,

danke für die Komplimente. Jung ist relativ und ungeduldig war ich mal als ich jung war. Tatsächlich war es im Juli, als es für HS Verhältnisse richtig heiss war. Sicherlich ist ein Fang auch schon früher möglich wenn die Bedingungen passen.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## porscher (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

bin gerade zurück aus argab. hornhechte und heringe sind noch reichlich an der schleuse zu fangen. auch die aale sind aktiv.


----------



## LAC (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen Breithardt

Jürgen, das hört sich doch gut an was bordie porscher postet - dann werde ich nochmal auf hering gehen - man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.

@ Porscher
warst du am see?


----------



## porscher (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

nein.war nur in skaven.da war es aber zu voll.


----------



## porscher (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

die forellen wollten überhaupt nicht beissen. das wetter war sehr wechselhaft mit viel ostwind!


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> 
> Jürgen, das hört sich doch gut an was bordie porscher postet - dann werde ich nochmal auf hering gehen - man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
> 
> ...


----------



## raxrue (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Servus Ringköbinger Wahlheimater...werde zu Pfingsten meinen Astralkörper zum Brandungsangeln oberhalb Houvig strand und Strandgaarden auf dem Sand ablegen ...bevorzugt bei dem Kleinen Parkplatz etwas Oberhalb von Strandgaarden..und wenn nicht dort dann mit einen kleinen Fjordboot und Besegelung im Fjord die Barsche und Hechte in Versuchung bringen..werde die zwei Pfingstwochen am Harvig Strand verbringen und viel Fischen gehen...und hab auch keine Propleme damit ,denn einen oder anderen bei Lust und Wetter mitzunehmen...meist lern ich nähmlich noch richtig dazu....also ran an die Tasten..:vik:


----------



## raxrue (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wenn einer noch ein paar gute Aaltips hat immer rüber damit...


----------



## raxrue (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ alle
> ich danke euch - wieder ein jahr geschafft, so langsam wird man reif.


Wieso Reif..ich denke mann wird Knackig...es knackt hier..es knackt da:c


----------



## LAC (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ raxrue
Aal läuft im moment gut, habe gerade gesehen, dass zwei angler an der schleuse welche mit dem heringspaternoster gefangen haben - sie müssen gierig auf fressen sein, wenn sie schon auf einen heringshaken gehen oder wissen nicht mehr was sie tun, da ihre schwimmblase voll mit parasiten (schwimmblaswenwürmer) ist. 
Heringe sind auch noch da, jedoch kleine - 35 stück konnte ich in 1,5 std 
fangen, bei offener schleuse.


----------



## Knappe04 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen, Otto, Harti

Vielen Dank für die Tipps! Werde Laptop mitnehmen und vor Ort berichten wie es klappt- ggf. nomma um euren Ratschlag bitten 

Bis bald!


----------



## Matc (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hej, cooles forum. Ich bin ab nächster Woche für 2  Wochen vor Ort, das vierte mal in Folge. Schauen wa mal was geht.

Viele grüß e


----------



## raxrue (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ raxrue
> Aal läuft im moment gut, habe gerade gesehen, dass zwei angler an der schleuse welche mit dem heringspaternoster gefangen haben - sie müssen gierig auf fressen sein, wenn sie schon auf einen heringshaken gehen oder wissen nicht mehr was sie tun, da ihre schwimmblase voll mit parasiten (schwimmblaswenwürmer) ist.
> Heringe sind auch noch da, jedoch kleine - 35 stück konnte ich in 1,5 std
> fangen, bei offener schleuse.


Mhhh..wie schlimm ist es den mit den Schwimmblasenwürmern??
die Letzten gefangenen Aale in Mecklenburg waren eigendlich noch Relativ Wurmarm..aber das war vor 3 Jahren..wenn sie jetzt mit Parasiten voll sind lass ich das Aalangeln den dann wird es wohl doch langsam mit den Aal in Europa zu Ende sein.Das mit den Heringen klingt doch ganz Nett..zumal ich eh nicht mehr Fange wie meine Familie an dem Tag isst...wie liegt die Sache beim Brandungsangeln und Dorsch ..weiss da jemand etwas..will mal mit dem Kutter rausfahren...Vieleicht kommt ja eine nette Truppe zusammen...:vik:


----------



## raxrue (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Matc schrieb:


> Hej, cooles forum. Ich bin ab nächster Woche für 2  Wochen vor Ort, das vierte mal in Folge. Schauen wa mal was geht.
> 
> Viele grüß e


Na dann werd ich mal schauen wer der Nachbar beim Heringsangeln ist....


----------



## LAC (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Mhhh..wie schlimm ist es den mit den Schwimmblasenwürmern??
> die Letzten gefangenen Aale in Mecklenburg waren eigendlich noch Relativ Wurmarm..aber das war vor 3 Jahren..wenn sie jetzt mit Parasiten voll sind lass ich das Aalangeln den dann wird es wohl doch langsam mit den Aal in Europa zu Ende sein.Das mit den Heringen klingt doch ganz Nett..zumal ich eh nicht mehr Fange wie meine Familie an dem Tag isst...wie liegt die Sache beim Brandungsangeln und Dorsch ..weiss da jemand etwas..will mal mit dem Kutter rausfahren...Vieleicht kommt ja eine nette Truppe zusammen...:vik:




 @ raxrue - die ersten schwimmblasenwürmer beim aal habe ich in den 80iger jahren in deutschland beim elektr. abfischen festgestellt - inzwischen sind sie überall verbreitet. Der aalbestand ist ja in den letzten jahrzehnt um rund 70 % zusammen gebrochen. Inzwischen hat er sich etwas erholt  und es sind reichlich larven in europa angekommen  d.h. dass in den südlichen ländern jetzt wieder verstärkt glasaale auf ein brot als kleine delikatesse beigelegt wird.
 Mit dorsch sieht es nicht gut aus, von der langen mole werden kleine dorsche gefangen, im den wintermonaten kommen etwas größere dort vor.
 Von hvide sande fährt nur ein kutter raus, es ist die solea, der eigner ist auch der besitzer vom angelladen, der am parkplatz nördl. fjordseite liegt und wo du die fahrt buchen kannst.


----------



## Matc (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@raxrue

Von wann bis wann bist du denn dort?

Mit der MS Solea bin ich auch schon gefahren, hatte sich sehr gelohnt.


----------



## raxrue (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Von hvide sande fährt nur ein kutter raus, es ist die solea, der eigner ist auch der besitzer vom angelladen, der am parkplatz nördl. fjordseite liegt und wo du die fahrt buchen kannst.[/QUOTE]
Und genau der wird es sein #6   vor zwei Jahren konnte ich leider nicht mit weil die Zeit zu knappi war, aber jetzt sind wir zwei Wochen da und wenn der Kutter bis dahin nicht versenkt ist werd ich zweimal buchen...:vik: oder öfter...


----------



## raxrue (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Matc schrieb:


> @raxrue
> 
> Von wann bis wann bist du denn dort?
> 
> Mit der MS Solea bin ich auch schon gefahren, hatte sich sehr gelohnt.




Am 7.6. ist Anreise und dann zwei Wochen mit allem was mann zum Angeln braucht..inclusive Fjordboot, Brandungsangelausrüstung und und und...:vik:


----------



## Matc (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Sauber, ich bin ab dem 12. Für 18 Tage dort. Haste W- LAN im Haus ...? Zwecks Kommunikation. 
Lust auf nen angeldate?


----------



## LAC (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Am 7.6. ist Anreise und dann zwei Wochen mit allem was mann zum Angeln braucht..inclusive Fjordboot, Brandungsangelausrüstung und und und...:vik:



@ raxrue

 Hallo, nicht schlecht,  soll ich die straßen sperren lassen, damit du bei der anreise freie fahrt hast, dann kann nichts mehr schief gehen. :q:q
 Wünsche dir viel erfolg und ein ratschlag: setze dein "Fjord Rauwasserboot" nur im unteren ausläufer vom fjord ein, dort kannst du barsch, hecht , rotaugen und aal fangen. Der fjord ist durch seine geringe tiefe sehr tückisch -  nicht dass später einer zu mir sagt, das ist kein fisch den du an der angel hast, sondern raxrue vom anglerboard, der gesucht wird.
 Nun kenne ich dein boot nicht - einmal kann es zu klein sein und das andere mal,  freust du dich über die kapitale größe des bootes und verfluchst den fjord, da über 50 % der Fjord Wasserfläche  die tiefe von 1 m nicht überschreitet und mit auflaufgefahr überall zu rechnen ist, zum glück sind dort Unterwasser keine felsen - eine karte ist jedoch angebracht . 
 .


----------



## Matc (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@lac

Bist dann auch noch vor Ort.,?


----------



## LAC (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@Matc
 ich kann es noch nicht sagen, bin morgen in flensburg und dann in düsseldorf und am montag fliege ich nach zadar. Am 15. bin ich zurück - habe aber reichlich termine vor der brust - einfach kontakt mit mir aufnehmen per pn.


----------



## sCoPeXx (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wie sieht es den derzeit mit den fängen aus ? 

Merkt man eigentlich Veränderungen seit dem die Mole ausgebaut wurde ? 

Gruß 

Patrick


----------



## lucabenji (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,
werde auch ab dem 07.06. für 14 Tage in Bjerregard sein.
LG
Markus


----------



## Knappe04 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich bin auch ab dem 7.6 für 2 Wochen da, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal


----------



## Matc (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@knappe04 

Auf jeden Fall gerne.


----------



## raxrue (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Matc schrieb:


> Sauber, ich bin ab dem 12. Für 18 Tage dort. Haste W- LAN im Haus ...? Zwecks Kommunikation.
> Lust auf nen angeldate?




Ich W-LANe im Haus und Angeldate immer gerne..und da wie erwähnt ein Boot zur Verfügung steht gehen vieleicht auch mal Touren die die meisten nicht können ( je nach Wetter) also Kontakt halten und dann treffen wir uns dort...#6


----------



## raxrue (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ raxrue
> 
> Hallo, nicht schlecht,  soll ich die straßen sperren lassen, damit du bei der anreise freie fahrt hast, dann kann nichts mehr schief gehen. :q:q
> Wünsche dir viel erfolg und ein ratschlag: setze dein "Fjord Rauwasserboot" nur im unteren ausläufer vom fjord ein, dort kannst du barsch, hecht , rotaugen und aal fangen. Der fjord ist durch seine geringe tiefe sehr tückisch -  nicht dass später einer zu mir sagt, das ist kein fisch den du an der angel hast, sondern raxrue vom anglerboard, der gesucht wird.
> ...




Mein Bootle ist 4,30 Meter lang, breit 1,70 und hat einen Tiefgang von 35 cm und wenn ich das Schwert runterlasse 60 cm.Es ist ein Norwegisches Askeladden Segelboot mit 170 kilo zum Rudern..Motoren und  Segeln und Müsste für den Fjord Perfekt sein...die Gewässerkarte wird auf alle Fälle besorgt weil ich auf Earth schon gesehen habe wie es teilweise aussieht und aufs Treideln kein Bock habe...auserdem wird ein Fishfinder an sein ....was mich dazu bringt noch an einen Ersatzpropeller zu denken:m  die Straßen bitte in der Nacht von Freitag zu Samstag freimachen weil bei einer Anreise von Höhe Ulm kann ich keinen Stau mehr brauchen.. gute Obstler sind im Gepäck zum anstoßen aufs Heringsfischen  und zum Verdauen der  Heringe der gute Blutwurz.. man sieht sich spätestens auf der Mole|wavey:


----------



## raxrue (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dortmunder schrieb:


> @ Alle
> Ich habe gelesen bzw. mehrere haben mich informiert, daß ein taucher in hvide sande vor der schleuse getaucht hat und sich mal alles unterwasser angeschaut hat, fotos wurden auch geschossen.
> 
> Hi, zwar schon was älter, aber so wird's wohl unterhalb der Schleuse wohl noch aussehn! Evtl nen bisschen mehr Blei am Grund!
> http://youtu.be/SSz7M2vot6Q




Wow...ich glaub das Angeln lass ich...und geh tauchen...bei den Schrottpreisen....Mist ..das Auto ist schon gepackt sonst wär die Tauchausrüstung jetzt noch mit...


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Matc

 Du kannst ja einen termin mit den bordies ausmachen - dann treffen wir uns alle. Am 15.06. bin ich zurück  und kann  dabei sein.

 @ raxue
 Dein boot ist doch super für den fjord.

 Bin im momtent beim jürgen

 Gruß LAC


----------



## Matc (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Na dann werfe ich den Montag 16.6. In den Raum als allgemeines Boardie Treff.

Uhrzeit und Ort müssen wir dann absprechen.

Mein Vorschlag 16.06. 19Uhr Klittens Forellenteich in Argab.


----------



## LAC (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Matc
 Der 16.6. ist gut für ein bordie treff - du nimmst es jetzt in den händen und organisierst es. Ich werde kommen !
 Wir können uns dann über gott und die welt unterhalten und wenn es sein muss durchleuchten wir auch ganz tief die fische und wie man sie fängt. Ich lausche gerne, wenn angler ihre erfahrungen austauschen.
 Organisiere dieses mal, da ich ab morgen keine zeit mehr habe.

 @ Jürgen Breithardt
 Alles war aufgetaut, die kleine kiste war nicht der beste schutz. Jetzt liegen sie auf eis und alles ist gefroren.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Matc
> Der 16.6. ist gut für ein bordie treff - du nimmst es jetzt in den händen und organisierst es. Ich werde kommen !
> Wir können uns dann über gott und die welt unterhalten und wenn es sein muss durchleuchten wir auch ganz tief die fische und wie man sie fängt. Ich lausche gerne, wenn angler ihre erfahrungen austauschen.
> Organisiere dieses mal, da ich ab morgen keine zeit mehr habe.
> ...






Otto, du Witzbold.
Außer den 4 holländischen Frikandeln war doch gar nichts eingefroren, sondern alles frisch.#d


----------



## LAC (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto, du Witzbold.
> Außer den 4 holländischen Frikandeln war doch gar nichts eingefroren, sondern alles frisch.#d



OK, dann liegt jetzt alles auf eis -  ich habe nicht nachgeschaut und dachte du hättest mir gefrorene sachen gegeben.
 Gruß


----------



## Matc (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Anglerboard treffen am 17.06.2014

Treffpunkt: ???? Bitte um Vorschläge ????



Uhrzeit: 19: 00 Uhr



Der 16.06. fällt leider aufgrund der Weltmeisterschaft ( Deutschland spielt um 18 Uhr ) weg.


----------



## zwirn999 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich bin mit Cousin und Kumpel vor Ort. Habs mit denen aber noch nicht besprochen. Vom Forellenzirkus hab ich aber eher keinen Plan.

LG Zwirn


----------



## Matc (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@Zwirn

Na das ist doch schon ein guter Grund für Plaudereien.
Erfahrungen austauschen, etc.

Happy Pfingsten


----------



## Knappe04 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Klasse mit dem treffen, bin ich gern dabei. 

Eine Frage noch an die Brandungsangler:
Hier am Strand in bjerregard ist ja tagsüber jede Menge los, habt ihr ein Tipp wo der strandabschnitt etwas ruhiger ist? Möchte vermeiden einem Kind oder Hund mein krallenblei aufzudrängen


----------



## LAC (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Matc
Da hast du aber keinen neutralen Treffpunkt gewählt - das ist ja so als wenn wir uns im Kino treffen in der zweiten sitzreihe.Hoffe ja, dass er leute auf den platz lässt, die nicht angeln wollen. - sonst sitzt du hinterher noch alleine dort und kaufst die forellen.
Gruß

Nachsatz:
Kleine Änderung: ich komme nicht zum treffen, habe zwar zeit, aber mir ist der treffpunkt nicht neutral - nun muss ich ja auch nicht dabei sein.
Gruß


----------



## LAC (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Knappe 04
 Das ändert sich zwar ständig -  und ich kann es nicht genau sagen, du musst halt laufen bis du einen platz - der dir gefällt - gefunden hast.
 Oder einige km mit dem wagen fahren z.b. nach borsmose - dann kannst du mit dem wagen bis zur wasserkante fahren  und ca. 3 km dir einen angelplatz aussuchen. Liegt südlich von henne strand und ist auch ein guter angelplatz.
 Gruß


----------



## Matc (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@LAC

Das war ja nur ein Vorschlag. Dann sollten wir gemeinsam nach einem anderen Ort suchen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Matc schrieb:


> @LAC
> 
> Das war ja nur ein Vorschlag. Dann sollten wir gemeinsam nach einem anderen Ort suchen.


 

 Was ist denn mit den Ese-Hütten in Nymindegab? 
 In meinen Augen absolut top geeignet.:m


----------



## LAC (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit den Ese-Hütten in Nymindegab?
> In meinen Augen absolut top geeignet.:m



@ Matc 
 OK - Ese Hütten in Nymindegab ist ein super treffpunkt - ich bin dabei !

 Dort ist ein grill, toilette und wir haben einen geschützten raum,  sollte es anfangen zu regnen. 
 Eine hütte werde ich morgen noch reservieren für unser treffen. 
 Bin jedoch ab morgen abend nicht mehr erreichbar, da ich in zadar bin, deshalb muss du es jetzt planen und die bordies erfassen, wer kommen will, angeln können wir dort auch und ich bringe noch ein boot mit. Für getränke und essen sorgt jeder selbst - grill ist vorhanden. 
 Das wär´s - ich hoffe das reichlich kommen. Zwei personen bringe ich noch mit.  Das letzte treffen dort war super .
 Gruß


----------



## Matc (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Anglerboard Treff am 17.06.2014

Treffpunkt: Ese- Hütten in Nymindegab

Uhrzeit: 18:00 Uhr

Dort wird geangelt, gegrillt und über Fisch- und Fangerfahrungen ausgiebig geplaudert.

Geladen wird jeder der zum Zeitpunkt vor Ort ist, inkl. Frau, Familie, Kindern, Freunden etc..

Mitzubringen ist gute Laune, Angel, Essen & Trinken für den Eigenbedarf .

LAC reserviert noch eine Hütte, so das wir im Notfall nicht im Regen stehen.

Ich hoffe auf zahlreiche nette plauderein unter Angel Kollegen.



:vik:wir sehen uns bald. LG Matc:vik:


----------



## Knappe04 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Da komm ich gern! Bitte um die genaue Adresse.


----------



## sCoPeXx (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Würde auch gern vorbei kommen nur leider ist das immer wenn ich nicht oben bin


----------



## Matc (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@knappe04

Vesterhavsvej , wenn du von Hvide Sande kommst in der Kurve vor Nymindegab links.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Matc schrieb:


> @knappe04
> 
> Vesterhavsvej , wenn du von Hvide Sande kommst in der Kurve vor Nymindegab links.


 

 Ich ergänze noch:

 Es sind 3 oder 4 Hütten, die von der Straße aus zu sehen sind. Es liegt auch noch ein altes Fischerboot dort.
 Die Hütten sind von der Straße direkt anzufahren.


----------



## LAC (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Alle
 Normal ist es eine pflicht, zum anglerboard treffen zu kommen, denn die informationen z.b. wo sind denn die besten angelplätze am fjord und meer bzw. wie kann ich die einzelnen fischarten am besten überlisten  sind kostenlos nach dem anglerboard motto von angler zu angler.

 Anglerboard Treff:

 17.06.2014  18.00 Uhr / Treffpunkt: Nymindegab / Esehäuser 

 Jeder kann kommen, auch die stillen leser, die kein mitglied sind. 
 Gruß


----------



## Matc (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

9Kg Holzkohlebriketts bring ich inkl. Grillanzünder mit. 
Bitte denkt an Pappteller, Besteck etc. 

Ich werde jetzt mal Kofferpacken denn morgen Nacht geht es endlich los. 
Ich meld mich wenn ich in Nr.Lyngvig bin.

LG 
Matc


----------



## rainzor (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin, 

ich komme natürlich auch zum Treffen.

Hier mal ein kleiner Bericht:
Samstag angekommen und an der Schleuse nur mal geguckt. Hering wurde noch akzeptabel gefangen. Einzelne Hornhechte auch.
Gestern mit dem Boot und diversen Kunstködern auf den südlichen Fjord. Ergebnis: 0,0.
Abends dann mit Made stippen. Reichlich Barsch und Rotfeder. Allerdings eher kleinere.
Heute dann zur Schleuse auf Hering. Es wurde absolut nicht gefangen. Hornhechte konnte man weit draußen jagen sehen. Und immer wieder große Lachse/ Mefos, die am springen waren.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem S6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

War am brandungsangeln...Ergebnisse Null Heringe am Morgen gingen so 14Stuck Segeln auf dem Fjord ist Prima ,werde heute mal an der Schleuse auf Aal gehen weil beim Heringsangeln waren welche direkt an der Mauer zu sehen wie sie Tote Heringe im Flächen wegholten


----------



## zwirn999 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wir kommen gerne mit drei Personen zum Treffen.

Wollt ihr auf der Fjordseite angeln?
Raubfisch oder Friedfisch?

LG Zwirn


----------



## lucabenji (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo werde mit meinem Sohn auch dabei sein wenn wir noch da sind!
 Heute in Hvide Sande Fjordseite konnten wir 13 Hornhechte fangen ging wirklich gut.
 LG
 Markus


----------



## raxrue (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Brandungsangeln war nichts auser ein kurzer Biss.. Segeln war richtig Top...im Hafenbecken auch nichts auf Aal  mit Wurm und Fischfetzen .. Sind aber auch nur eine Stunde gewesen...unheimlich viel kleine Heringe sind da...werde nochmal Aal versuchen gegen Mittag|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## porscher (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

auf aal nimmste am besten kleine heringe oder shrimps.läuft echt gut.als beifang haste auch noch oft plattfische...


----------



## raxrue (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Am Abend war ich nochmal Brandungsangeln....mitten hinein in einen grossen Heringsschwarm welcher durch den kräftigen Auflandigen Wind im Flächen Wasser herum schwam und durch unzählige Mowen attackiert wurde. Ergebnisse waren 3Platten in einer Stunde. Aber nur auf Paternoster mit weisen Perlen..Das mit den shrimps wird natürlich gleich mal Probiert und die Erfolgsmeldungen durchgehen...


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Am Abend war ich nochmal Brandungsangeln....mitten hinein in einen grossen Heringsschwarm welcher durch den kräftigen Auflandigen Wind im Flächen Wasser herum schwam und durch unzählige Mowen attackiert wurde. Ergebnisse waren 3Platten in einer Stunde. Aber nur auf Paternoster mit weisen Perlen..


 


 Die weisen Perlen finden immer eine Lösung.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,
hier mal was positives zu Hundegesetz in Dk.
Damit wieder jeder mit einem/seinem normalen Hund einen schönen Urlaub machen kann.
http://www.nordschleswiger.dk/news.4460.aspx?newscatid=46&newsid=67807&h=Mehr-Rechtssicherheit-f


jetzt müssen die Papis wieder mehr auf die Spielsachen ihrer lieben kleinen aufpassen.


bg
Carsten


----------



## forellengott1994 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo alle zusammen, ich werde am 05.07. nach hvide sande reisen und werde natürlich täglich meine ruten schwingen. Hauptsächlich interessieren mich die forellen. Hat jemand von euch in letzter Zeit in Sondervig oder klittens auf forellen geangelt und kann mir berichten, wie es zur zeit so läuft? :vik:


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo alle HS-Fan´s

  Ich habe mal eine Fachfrage an die Abteilung Makrelen-Freake´s.
  In 5 Wochen geht es Richtung HS. Wir hoffen, dass da schon die Makrelen da sind und die Horni´s noch da sind.
  Da wir das erste Mal auf Makrele von der (neuen) Mole aus betreiben wollen, hier die Fachfrage. Welche Ruten würdet ihr für euch einpacken.
  Wir haben folgende Ruten zur Auswahl und hoffen, dass da zwei dabei sind, die wir benutzen können. Neue wollten wir uns deswegen nämlich nicht zulegen.

  Sprinnrute             ...... 2,70m  45-75g / nicht ganz so hart
  Karpfenrute             ....        3,60m  3lbs / hart
  Karpfenrute                    .... 3,90m  3lbs / nicht ganz so hart
  Heavy Feeder               . 3,60m  180g
  Heavy Feeder               . 3,90m  180g
  Senso Pilk                          ...... 2,70m  20-120g


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Mit welcher Methode wollt ihr denn fischen? Blinker und paternoster? Dann auf jeden Fall die erste Rute und vielleicht die letzte. Oder mit Pose und Fischfetzen? Dann würde ich die Karpfenruten nehmen. Grüße, Michael


----------



## Dortmunder (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Friedfisch0185 schrieb:


> Hallo alle HS-Fan´s
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Fachfrage an die Abteilung Makrelen-Freake´s.
> In 5 Wochen geht es Richtung HS. Wir hoffen, dass da schon die Makrelen da sind und die Horni´s noch da sind.
> ...


 

Hi,
wir sind auch wieder ab dem 19.07 vor Ort,
also dein Ruten Konvolut ist doch perfekt zum Makrelenangeln, die 3lbs Karpfenrute 3,90m eignet sich doch perfekt zum Angeln mit Posenmontage oder großer Wasserkugel mit Heringsfetzen. bei 3lbs-- immerhin ja um 80gr Wurfgewicht kommst du ja auch auf  die entsprechend benötigte  Wurfweite ! ( bei ablandigem Wind,Sonne und Glattwasser auch perfekt vom Strand)

Für die aktive Angelei würde ich die Spinnrute benutzen. Da ist das Wurfgewicht von 45-75g perfekt. Kombiniert mit einer mittleren Rolle und einer 0.10ner geflochtener Schnur,einem *guten* Heringsvorfach und einem guten Meerforellenblinker ist der Eimer schon so gut wie gefüllt!

Viele Grüße


----------



## raxrue (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



forellengott1994 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen, ich werde am 05.07. nach hvide sande reisen und werde natürlich täglich meine ruten schwingen. Hauptsächlich interessieren mich die forellen. Hat jemand von euch in letzter Zeit in Sondervig oder klittens auf forellen geangelt und kann mir berichten, wie es zur zeit so läuft? :vik:



Also wenn du mit Teig und Blinker dein Glück probieren willst dann wirst du mit hoher warscheinlichkeit fluchen weil fangen tuen die wenigsten gut...auch mit Fliege sind alle am schimpfen..mein Tip den du aber niemanden veraten darfst.... Spirolino..Slow sink...und statt den blöden Forellenteig holst du dir auf den umliegenden Wiesen  4 Heupferdchen..und die werden dir 4 Forellen bescheren weil das ist das was die Forellenpuffbesucher nicht Fischen....oder anders Formuliert..die Fische drehen noch nicht mal mit der Flosse wenn der Teig vorbeischwebt|uhoh:..also hohl dir die Insekten auf den umliegenden Wiesen und deine Chancen sind hoher wie die der andern


----------



## raxrue (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Friedfisch0185 schrieb:


> Hallo alle HS-Fan´s
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Fachfrage an die Abteilung Makrelen-Freake´s.
> In 5 Wochen geht es Richtung HS. Wir hoffen, dass da schon die Makrelen da sind und die Horni´s noch da sind.
> ...


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



forellengott1994 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen, ich werde am 05.07. nach hvide sande reisen und werde natürlich täglich meine ruten schwingen. Hauptsächlich interessieren mich die forellen. Hat jemand von euch in letzter Zeit in Sondervig oder klittens auf forellen geangelt und kann mir berichten, wie es zur zeit so läuft? :vik:



schau doch mal hier rein.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276840&page=16

 einfach mal durch die seiten klicken. fahre freitag auf samstag nacht auch wieder nach hs.


----------



## sCoPeXx (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich würde auch die erste und die letzte Rute  wählen es kommt schon drauf an wie du fischen willst ich würde leichteres gerät bevorzugen und nur mit einer Anbissstelle arbeiten meiner Meinung ist der Drillspaß höher wenn nur ein Fisch am Haken hängt.

Die Karpfenruten sind sicher gut zum Pose fischen und wenn du mal auf Aal oder Platte los willst  

Gruß Patrick


----------



## limahotel (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Makrelen sind schon jetzt da..da brauchst du noch nicht mal zu den Molen raus...wenn du in der Einfahrt Angelst dann sollte es schon zapen, macht es nämlich jetzt schon [/QUOTE]

guten morgen an die hs -gemeinde

kurzes fazit nach 1. woche hs

hering & horni sind noch da...aber kleine..sommerhering halt
horni´s werden nur gerissen

aal ja aber nur 1 std vor hochwasser und die schleuse muss zu sein....

brandung läuft gut....selbst bei so wenig wind,aber man muss die stellen kennen

an dieser stelle möchte ich mal mit einem "hotspot" aufräumen
strandgarten (parkplatz)...und platte....aus meiner erfahrung passt das nicht....
der grund ist steinig....und das mögen die jungs nicht
im frühjahr und spätherbst .....dorsch aber platte...sehr selten
geht lieber an die sandstrände sucht euch eine stelle von den dünen aus wo die welle nicht so bricht und dann nur 10-20m weite würfe...die platten jagen in der ersten rinne 
die tide ist eigentlich ....sch....egal nur zum hochwasser läuft nichts

mit den forelli´s hat raux rue recht....mit pb läuft gar nichts

nun zu den mini thun´s....@ raux rue.....hast du diese woche schon welche gefangen?
ok das wetter könnte passen aber gesehen hab ich noch keine.....wenn ja gib bitte mal einen tipp ab......wo??

:vik:


----------



## Matc (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hej. So bin auch schon vor Ort hab aber noch fast gar nicht gefischt.

Ich Erinnere an dieser Stelle an unser Anglerboard Treffen am 17.06.2014 um 18 Uhr bei den Ese- Hütten in Nymindegab.

Werde mir heut abend mal den Hafen ansehen, is aber echt windig heut.


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dortmunder schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir sind auch wieder ab dem 19.07 vor Ort,
> also dein Ruten Konvolut ist doch perfekt zum Makrelenangeln, die 3lbs Karpfenrute 3,90m eignet sich doch perfekt zum Angeln mit Posenmontage oder großer Wasserkugel mit Heringsfetzen. bei 3lbs-- immerhin ja um 80gr Wurfgewicht kommst du ja auch auf  die entsprechend benötigte  Wurfweite ! ( bei ablandigem Wind,Sonne und Glattwasser auch perfekt vom Strand)
> 
> ...



 @ Dortmunder

  danke für deine Info. |wavey: 
Als Rollen haben wir die Penn Pursuit 4000 und die Mitchell Avocet 4000. Beide mit 0,10 geflochten Speciflex bespult.
    Wir werden uns dann sicherlich auf der Mole mal sehen. Wenn du jemanden mit Fahrrad siehst, das könnten wir sein.


----------



## raxrue (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Gut gefüllte Eimer durften im Moment etwas schwierig werden da die Schleusen geoffnet worden sind und der ganze Nordseeschlamm richtung Fjord gespült wurde so das die Angelbedingungen mehr als mind sind...der Tag war eine Vollnull und ich will mal hoffen das morgen wieder etwas an der Mole möglich ist weil Brandungsangeln bei den Windbedingungen nur mit Vollmaske moglich ist und bei ungenügenden Schwung die Würmer einen an der Nase kleben.


----------



## zwirn999 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Sachen sind gepackt und um 4:00 gehts los.

LG Zwirn


----------



## Matc (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

So heut morgen in 2std. 175 Heringe gefischt. 

Hering ist damit abgehakt.

Jetzt Schau ich mal an den molen was so geht.


Denkt an unser treffen am Dienstag, Essen und trinken  bringt jeder selbst mit.

18uhr Ese-Hütten Nymindegab. Grill ist vor Ort.

Gruss matc


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Matc schrieb:


> So heut morgen in 2std. 175 Heringe gefischt.
> 
> Hering ist damit abgehakt.
> 
> ...


 



 Denkt an die Kohle.:m


----------



## rainzor (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Matc schrieb:


> So heut morgen in 2std. 175 Heringe gefischt.
> 
> Hering ist damit abgehakt.
> 
> Gruss matc




Ehrlich? Eigentlich wird seit Montag so gut wie kein Hering mehr gefangen. Wo warst du?

Dafür war Mittwoch Makrele der Renner. Donnerstag noch vereinzelt und seit gestern wieder vorbei.

Gruß
Rainer



Gesendet von meinem S6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matc (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@rainzor

Nordsee Seite, beim HotDog Stand, direkt oben und max 3meter auswurf. 

Da jetzt die Schleuse offen ist denke ich, kann man morgen früh ab 5-6  Uhr auch gute Chancen haben einen Eimer voll zu bekommen.


----------



## rainzor (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

5-6 Uhr, das ist nicht meine Zeit. Heute am Tage lief der Hering nur vereinzelt, ebenso Hornhecht. Makrelen sind wieder weg.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem S6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Matc schrieb:


> So heut morgen in 2std. 175 Heringe gefischt.
> 
> Hering ist damit abgehakt.
> 
> ...






175 Heringe in 2 stunden..Respekt....alle wo ich gesehen habe waren recht Heringsarm...wenn du Molen willst achte darauf ob die Schleuse zu ist sonst brauchst du garnicht Makrelen weil wenn sie den Fjord salzen kommt von der Nordsee so ein Schnotter rein das nichts mehr geht


----------



## Matc (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

War grad am Hafen Schleuse ist offen.

Dafür hab ich vom rein kommenden Fischer 5 Steinbutts ergattert.


----------



## raxrue (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

haben dich glaub ich gesehen wie unter die Brücke bist um den Erfolglosen Heringsanglern zuzusehen........


----------



## Justhon (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hey Leute,

ist in der letzten Zeit mal jemand in Thorsminde gewesen?

Wie sahs da fischmäßig aus, wurden auch schon Makrelen gefangen?  Hornis sollten ja wohl noch da sein, oder?

LG,

Justus


----------



## LAC (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



			
				Matc;4148980
 
Denkt an unser treffen am Dienstag schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alle
> bin zurück aus Croatien  . nochmal ganz groß:
> 
> Anglerboard Treff
> ...


----------



## raxrue (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Werde mit Familie da sein.....mein kurzer Tagesraport..Tennisarm vom Auswerfen und nichts dran...Makrellenmassig


----------



## raxrue (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Heute konnte ich im Hafen zwei kleine Aale verhaften ."najah...wahrscheinlich mehr wie die anderen heute hatten...also liebe Mitangler...beim Fischauktionsgebaute da wo der Ablauf rauskommt vorne an der Ecke im rechten kleinen Hafenbecken wo der ganze Kit vom Rausputzen ins Hafenbecken läuft ist Krappen und Aalmassig recht gut Frequentiert


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich im Hafen zwei kleine Aale verhaften ."najah...wahrscheinlich mehr wie die anderen heute hatten...also liebe Mitangler...beim Fischauktionsgebaute da wo der Ablauf rauskommt vorne an der Ecke im rechten kleinen Hafenbecken wo der ganze Kit vom Rausputzen ins Hafenbecken läuft ist *Krappen und Aalmassig* recht gut Frequentiert


 

 Könntest du das mal übersetzen?


----------



## okram24 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Treffen!

Bin leider erst im August wieder oben!


----------



## LAC (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, sehe das nicht so eng "Aalmassig" sind zwei wörter.:q

@ Okram24
Danke, wir werden uns schon schöne stunden machen. Nicht traurig sein du alter meeräschen jäger, wir sehen uns ja im august - dann lassen wir die sau raus. 
Vor drei tagen habe ich noch zig hundert meeräschen beobachtet und die bäche waren voll mit fische - geangelt habe ich jedoch nicht, hab ein bischen geschnorchelt und musste mich mit miesmuscheln zufrieden geben - waren auch delikat. 
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> Jürgen, sehe das nicht so eng "Aalmassig" sind zwei wörter.:q
> 
> Und die "Krappen"? #c|kopfkrat


----------



## LAC (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> LAC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ Jürgen Breithardt
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jürgen, das ist doch einfach, das siehst bzw. liest du verkehrt, halt von der falschen seite. Das sind doch zwei bb - sind halt umgefallen und lassen die beine hängen.:q:q Das wort wurde nur nach der natur umgestaltet, denn so sehen die aus, wenn die am haken hängen.
> ...


----------



## raxrue (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Eigendlich ist es mehr das Proplem das man mit Fremd Pc, dem Bierkonsum und den vielen Verbindungsabbruechen einfach seine Propleme hat....Und Rechtschreibung einem langsam Bums ist...Scheiß Apple...Ok ich hab jetzt raus wie ein ü. Geht..bis heute Abend...dann dürft ihr mich wegen meiner Rechtschreibung nochmal richtig Falten


----------



## raxrue (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> LAC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ Jürgen Breithardt
> ...


----------



## raxrue (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Na gut..gemeint sind die Krabben....ihr müsst halt Spüren wie ich Meine


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Na gut..gemeint sind die Krabben....ihr müsst halt Spüren wie ich Meine





Du machst es damit nicht besser


----------



## raxrue (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Du machst es damit nicht besser


Nicht ??????   Wie weit fliegen I-Pad


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hej Raxrue,
keine Ahnung, wenn Du es mir an den Kopf werfen willst, stelle ich mich bei Deiner Rückfahrt an die A7 dann triffst Du  


BG
Carsten


----------



## Trader1667 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,
ich fahre am kommenden Samstag für eine Woche nach DK und bin nur ne halbe Stunde von HS entfernt. Gibt es Richtung Norden auch noch ein paar Interessante Stellen wo ich die Chance auf ne Makrele habe? Rute und Rolle habe ich allerdings weiss ich nicht so ganz welche Bleistärken angebracht sind. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand auch noch nen Tip dazu geben. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Matc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Countdown läuft!

Noch 5 Stunden.....




> Anglerboard Treff
> Dienstag, 17.06.2014
> 18 Uhr
> ---------------------------------
> ...


Bis später Jungs !!!!!!!!#6


----------



## sCoPeXx (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Thorsmind vielleicht?! Ich habe aber auch schon gesehen wie Makrelen in der Brandung von houvig gefangen wurden ich gehe aber von glücksfängen aus  

In welechem zusammenhang meinst du das mit den bleigewichten 

Das was die Pose trägt wenn du mit Fischfetzen fischst bei blinkern labst du alles nehmen was maulgerecht ist. 

Am Grund fängt man eher selten Makrelen diese sind immer unterwegs und fressen im Freiwasser ansonsten je nach Strömung 80g +

Ich hoffe ich habe geholfen 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Sabine Camelot (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo liebe Anglerfreunde,
...ich gestehe ich habe mich hier hinein geschmuggelt - als Nicht Angler. 

Doch mein Chef ist ein begeisterter Angler und nun habe ich das große Glück mit ihm und der Firma (Filmproduktion) in Hvide Sande (Juli 5- 12 / 2014) zu arbeiten.
Zum einen werde ich für ihn ein wenig Zeit abknapsen um ihn mit der Angel in der Hand glücklich zu machen (es arbeitet sich dann wesentlich entspannter). Zum anderen würde ich euch bitten mir mit ein paar Kontakten zu helfen...ich weiß vielleicht etwas ungewöhnlich ...aber mit Anglerfreunden und Sportsleuten habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrung gemacht. 
So suche u.a. einen älteren Pick-up (defender)...den ich mir vor Ort , natürlich gegen Miete ausleihen kann, für den Film. Und ein "local Hero" also einen Mann /Frau die die sich dort auskennt und die ich buchen kann (Location Guide genannt)
Ich hoffe sehr jemand kann mir helfen und ich verstoße gegen keine Foren Ethik.
Liebe Grüße Sabine


----------



## LAC (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ raxrue
Wir sehen uns ja heute abend und nehme es nicht so ernst, hack einfach auf die tasten - egal ob sich da fehler einschleichen oder nicht - ich kann die wörter richig schieben - war gut in puzzlespiele. Ich verstehe auch welche, die nichts sagen jedoch mit händen und füßen reden. 
Wir sind doch alles nur menschen, das ist wie bei den anglern, da darf man auch nicht glauben, weil sie angler sind fangen sie immer fische. 
Hier mal eine rote krappe
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.fotocommunity.de%2Fbilder%2Fwildlife%2Fkrebse%2Frote-krappe-c929539f-58ea-4405-a3fc-4d62e9ebcea8.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fotocommunity.de%2Fpc%2Fpc%2Fdisplay%2F19457592&h=894&w=1000&tbnid=hWMKDgOunlATkM%3A&zoom=1&docid=s1FDqxzz4jgPMM&ei=OCKgU4iZIKKnywPdmYLYAw&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=2411&page=1&start=0&ndsp=12&ved=0CCMQrQMwAQ


----------



## Trader1667 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich wünsche euch heute Abend viel Spaß beim Treffen. Vielleicht ist ja jemand nächste Woche noch da und wir können ggf. gemeinsam auf Makrele gehen / soweit vorhanden. Ich bin reiner Forellenangler und habe mit Meeresangeln absolut nix am Hut. Da ich aber ums Eck von HS wohne, muss ich das einfach mal probieren. Es reichen auch nur zwei für das Abendessen nächste Woche


----------



## raxrue (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Raxrue,
> keine Ahnung, wenn Du es mir an den Kopf werfen willst, stelle ich mich bei Deiner Rückfahrt an die A7 dann triffst Du
> 
> 
> ...





Das war ein Missverständniss...es ging um mein Unvermögen mit dem Tastenkaspern...Aber ich Angel recht gut dafür...


----------



## troutscout (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

...viel spass gleich beim boardie-treffen! bin leider erst ab der 2. woche in skodbjerge vor ort. 
Hierzu hätte ich nochmal eine nicht angeltechnische frage. das haus was wir haben, hat diesmal kein wlan. kann also nichts berichten und kann mich auch mit wissen vor ort nicht "anreichern". gibt es da eine lösung? über eine extra sim-karte? hab echt keinen plan...


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



troutscout schrieb:


> ...viel spass gleich beim boardie-treffen! bin leider erst ab der 2. woche in skodbjerge vor ort.
> Hierzu hätte ich nochmal eine nicht angeltechnische frage. das haus was wir haben, hat diesmal kein wlan. kann also nichts berichten und kann mich auch mit wissen vor ort nicht "anreichern". gibt es da eine lösung? über eine extra sim-karte? hab echt keinen plan...


 

  In HS gibt es 2 Bäckereien mit kostenlosem PC.:m


----------



## rainzor (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Und bei Esmarch und beim Laden in Bjerregard gibt es kostenloses WLAN.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem S6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Sabine,#h

 vermutlich hat Boardie "LAC" dein Posting bereits gelesen. Er ist seit vielen Jahren dort in der Gegend beheimatet, und ein hervorragender Kenner der Verhältnisse vor Ort. Er hat heute Abend allerdings Verpflichtungen. 
 Ich werde ihn jedenfalls auf dein Anliegen ansprechen. Er könnte eine große Hilfe sein.:m


----------



## okram24 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wie war das Boarditreffen?

Gibt es in guter alter Tradition noch einen kleinen Bericht?


----------



## raxrue (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



okram24 schrieb:


> Wie war das Boarditreffen?
> 
> Gibt es in guter alter Tradition noch einen kleinen Bericht?





Nett und Informativ...schon Spannend was für Menschen sich hinter den Bordies so Verstecken...


----------



## raxrue (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Sabine,#h
> 
> vermutlich hat Boardie "LAC" dein Posting bereits gelesen. Er ist seit vielen Jahren dort in der Gegend beheimatet, und ein hervorragender Kenner der Verhältnisse vor Ort. Er hat heute Abend allerdings Verpflichtungen.
> Ich werde ihn jedenfalls auf dein Anliegen ansprechen. Er könnte eine große Hilfe sein.:m





Ja Ja....kaum tauchen hier Mädels auf wollt ihr losziehen und ihnen eure Ruten zeigen.....


----------



## rainzor (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



okram24 schrieb:


> Wie war das Boarditreffen?
> 
> Gibt es in guter alter Tradition noch einen kleinen Bericht?


War wirklich nett. Und mit Otto ist es ja immer ein Erlebnis. Leider waren wir doch sehr wenig Leute. Aber vielleicht sind auch noch nicht sehr viele Boardies hier.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem S6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matc (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Nettes kleines treffen mit SUPER netten verschiedenen Anglern.

Leider war das wetter nicht auf unserer seite und der wind wehte uns quasi den Grill aus.

Ich für meinen teil konnte nur 2 Stunden dabei sein, die sich aber gelohnt haben.

Hoffe nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein zu können evtl. auch auf das ein oder andere einzel treffen...

MEINE VISION: Boardie Treff 2015 und wir mieten einen Dorschkutter.

liebe grüße


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Matc schrieb:


> Nettes kleines treffen mit SUPER netten verschiedenen Anglern.
> 
> Leider war das wetter nicht auf unserer seite und der wind wehte uns quasi den Grill aus.
> 
> ...


 

 Dürfte bei den Preisen auch eine Vision bleiben.:m


----------



## LAC (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Alle

Das bordie treffen war wie immer gut !
Rainer, ich fand die teilnehmerzahl von ca. 10 personen recht gut, denn es ist ja nicht vor der haustür, sondern im ausland und die jahreszeit spielt ja auch eine große rolle. 
Wir haben schön gegrillt und ich sage danke an bordie jürgen breithardt, für die leckeren würstchen, die er mir geschenkt hat.

Haben uns über gott und die welt unterhalten und über die wasserqualität vom ringköbing-fjord.
Bei dem treffen war für mich u.a. ein gespräch recht interessant, denn ein bordie beim treffen, hat von mir vor zig monaten mal eine info bekommen, wo man in croatien nähe zadar vom ufer sofort eine beachtliche tiefe von ca. 50 m erreicht und gut angeln kann. Er hat den tipp wahrgenommen und sich in dieses kleine stätchen am meer - abseits vom touristenstrom - verliebt, kennt inzwischen auch meine bekannten - und ein neuer urlaub hat er dort schon geplat. Die welt ist klein - es geht weiter. Dieser bordie, erzählte mir beim treffen in den esehäusern, dass er in der türkei - auch abseits vom touristenstrom - ein kleines städtchen kennt, welches traumhaft ist - sprach von schildkröten, schlammbad und heiße quellen und schwärmte davon. Da kam bei mir freude auf, da ich diesen platz den er erwähnte, dann weiter ausmalte, kenne dort jeden strauch, da ich ihn regelmäßig aufsuche da ich ihn schon von den 70iger jahren her kenne und mich dort für den schutz der schildkröten stark gemacht habe. 
Die welt ist klein und wir saßen in den esehäusern und schwärmten von zwei kleine örtchen im mittelmeer - die kaum einer kennt. 

@ Matc

Deine idee finde ich gut, ich kenne den eigner von der solea, wenn wir es früh genug planen und wir eine truppe zusammen bekommen - können wir den kahn buchen - es ist eine gute idee. 
Dann reden wir nicht nur zusammen, sondern angeln auch noch und wer nicht reden kann, der soll sich befreien und was er sagen wollte einfach über bord kotzen. 
Ich bin dabei - und angle aus der zweiten reihe - damit mein nacken nicht feucht wird.

Soll es eine makrelenfahrt werden von wenigen stunden mit landsicht oder eine 10 std hochseefahrt mit tagesbrot belegt mit fett. speck - damit es auch fluppt und wir viel nachher posten können.



.


----------



## Trader1667 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Moin,
dann hattet ihr ja nen schönen gemütlichen Abend. Läuft die Makrele derzeit schon?


----------



## raxrue (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dürfte bei den Preisen auch eine Vision bleiben.:m







Positives Denken hört sich aber anders an...Denk doch nur mal an die Dorsche und wie groß die sein werden....


----------



## raxrue (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Dann reden wir nicht nur zusammen, sondern angeln auch noch und wer nicht reden kann, der soll sich befreien und was er sagen wollte einfach über bord kotzen. 
Ich bin dabei - und angle aus der zweiten reihe - damit mein nacken nicht feucht wird.

Soll es eine makrelenfahrt werden von wenigen stunden mit landsicht oder eine 10 std hochseefahrt mit tagesbrot belegt mit fett. speck - damit es auch fluppt und wir viel nachher posten können.



.[/QUOTE]



Tja Otto...auf alle Fälle werden wir eine Jacke mehr mitnehmen..für dich ..den uns hatt es schon gefroren wo wir dich Hemdsärmelig rumlaufen haben sehen...


----------



## raxrue (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Trader1667 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> dann hattet ihr ja nen schönen gemütlichen Abend. Läuft die Makrele derzeit schon?





Nein..bis auf einen Kurzen Schwarmbesuch ist bisher nichts gewesen...dafür Beisen die Aale auf Heringspadernoster..und das ist kein Anglerlatein...hab den Eindruck das sie die Kleinen Heringe jagen die an der Schleuse rumschwimmen und dabei auch nach den größeren Padernostern schnappen...ein Opa hat ziemlich schnell 2 gefangen


----------



## rainzor (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich war heute Nachmittag am Fjord, ein bisschen stippen.

 Barsch gab es gar nicht (schon eigenartig). Dafür aber einiges an Rotfeder und Rotauge. Aber nichts großes.

 Und jetzt der Hammer: 5 Lachse sind mir ans Band gegangen. Allerdings nur in der Größe 10 bis 15 cm.

 Ich Angel jetzt schon seit Jahren im Fjord, aber Lachs, wenn auch nur klein, hatte ich noch nie. Ist schon eigenartig.


 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## raxrue (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Lass uns morgen gegen 11 Uhr in Hvide Sande im Fischereihafen im Fjord (hinter der Tankstelle) das Boot klarmachen...Regenfeste Kleidung ist wohl notwendig und Barsch und vielleicht Hecht der Zielfisch.. gruß Rüdiger


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Positives Denken hört sich aber anders an...Denk doch nur mal an die Dorsche und wie groß die sein werden....


 

 Aber um an die großen Dorsche zu kommen, wirst du für die Tour schon so ca. 170 positive € zahlen müssen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Dann reden wir nicht nur zusammen, sondern angeln auch noch und wer nicht reden kann, der soll sich befreien und was er sagen wollte einfach über bord kotzen.
> Ich bin dabei - und angle aus der zweiten reihe - damit mein nacken nicht feucht wird.
> 
> Soll es eine makrelenfahrt werden von wenigen stunden mit landsicht oder eine 10 std hochseefahrt mit tagesbrot belegt mit fett. speck - damit es auch fluppt und wir viel nachher posten können.
> ...





Tja Otto...auf alle Fälle werden wir eine Jacke mehr mitnehmen..für dich ..*den uns hatt es schon gefroren wo wir dich Hemdsärmelig rumlaufen haben sehen...[/QUOTE]*


Dann hat Otto aber den ganz Harten gespielt. Wenn er bei mir ist, dann sucht er alle Wolldecken in der Bude zusammen.|supergri


----------



## LAC (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
 Jürgen, es war nicht gerade warm beim treffen, zum schluss habe ich auch nach einem umhang gesucht, da ein scharfer wind wehte. Zum glück lag noch ein handtuch im wagen, da fühlte ich mich etwas wohler. 
 Jürgen, ich habe nicht den harten gespielt, du kennst mich doch - ich bin kein spieler, bin eine alte vertrocknete pflaume die kälte zwar vertragen kann, aber etwas wo´s einen warm ums herz wird, immer vorziehe.

 Jürgen, betreffend der fahrtkosten gebe ich dir recht. Wir können ja froh sein, dass inzwischen ein anglerboard treffen in hvide sande einen festen fuß gefasst hat - ohne kosten. Das ist doch super, dass sich unterschiedliche menschen, aus dem forum hier treffen.
 Wenn jetzt noch jeder für´s treffen 200 euro bezahlen muss - dann schreien alle - ich komme, wenn ihr zuzück kommt und schau mir die fische an.:q die ja nicht gewaltig sind, da wir uns in der südlichen nordsee befinden und nicht in der norw. rinne.
 Da kommen drei oder vier mann - die die hochseeangelei lieben.
 Die Idee ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber nicht für jedermann realisierbar, deshalb sage ich, bleiben wir lieber an land.

 Jürgen, kannst du dich noch daran erinnern, als wir zusammen im hvide sande saßen und bei uns, unser gemeinsame freund der eigner, mir den kahn angeboten hat - kostenlos, ich brauchte nur den kraftsstoff zahlen jedoch auch einen zweiten mann mit schein  -  da ich den kahn ja auch fahren kann.
 Selbst diese kosten zweiter mann und kraftstoff machen ja schon einen betrag aus - wo jeder schlucken wird. Es sind  utopische summen, da man falsche vorstellungen hat. 
 Ein außenstehender kann sich nicht vorstellen, was solch ein kahn täglich kostet.

 Außerdem werden solche fahrten ja hier im board schon ausgeschrieben und zwar vom norden dänemarks zum gelben riff - da kann sich ja jeder melden und mitfahren - so wie ich gelesen habe, sollen die fahrten gut sein.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Jürgen, kannst du dich noch daran erinnern, als wir zusammen im hvide sande saßen und bei uns, unser gemeinsame freund der eigner, mir den kahn angeboten hat - kostenlos, ich brauchte nur den kraftsstoff zahlen jedoch auch einen zweiten mann mit schein - da ich den kahn ja auch fahren kann.
Selbst diese kosten zweiter mann und kraftstoff machen ja schon einen betrag aus - wo jeder schlucken wird. Es sind utopische summen, da man falsche vorstellungen hat. 
Ein außenstehender kann sich nicht vorstellen, was solch ein kahn täglich kostet.

Außerdem werden solche fahrten ja hier im board schon ausgeschrieben und zwar vom norden dänemarks zum gelben riff - da kann sich ja jeder melden und mitfahren - so wie ich gelesen habe, sollen die fahrten gut sein.[/QUOTE]


Otto,#h
natürlich erinnere ich mich an dieses Gespräch mit Fritz. Er und ich kannten uns ja bereits seit über 20 Jahre, bevor du in HS aufgetaucht bist. 
Natürlich hat du durch deinen langjährigen Lebensmittelpunkt in DK meine Erfahrungen längst überholt.


----------



## Trader1667 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Nein..bis auf einen Kurzen Schwarmbesuch ist bisher nichts gewesen...dafür Beisen die Aale auf Heringspadernoster..und das ist kein Anglerlatein...hab den Eindruck das sie die Kleinen Heringe jagen die an der Schleuse rumschwimmen und dabei auch nach den größeren Padernostern schnappen...ein Opa hat ziemlich schnell 2 gefangen


 
Moin Moin,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückinfo. Falls nächste Woche ein paar Makrelen in Sicht sind freue ich mich über eine Rückmeldung. Ab Samstag bin ich ca. 30 Kilometer entfernt. 

LG Dominik


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ LAC,#h

 hallo Otto, habe heute 25 Bratheringe eingelegt. Danke für die Spende.#6


----------



## LAC (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Jürgen, ich hoffe sie schmecken dir, werde gleich nochmal zuschlagen und einige heringe einsacken  -  ist zwar harter wind , aber das ist mir egal auch wenn die schleuse auf ist -  einige werden ich schon finden.
 Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, ich hoffe sie schmecken dir, werde gleich nochmal zuschlagen und einige heringe einsacken - ist zwar harter wind , aber das ist mir egal auch wenn die schleuse auf ist - einige werden ich schon finden.
> Gruß


 

 Otto,#h

 prima, dann werde ich morgen versuchen einen Gaul zu erwischen. Mache dann für dich und Costas Würstchen und Frikadellen.:m


----------



## Matc (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@LAC

ich werde demnächst auch noch an der schleuse sein, evtl. sieht man sich.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Matc schrieb:


> @LAC
> 
> ich werde demnächst auch noch an der schleuse sein, evtl. *sieht man sich*.


 

 Spiegel mitnehmen.:m


----------



## Toarm (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Fahre Samstag nach Hvide Sande. Ist denn im Hafen im Moment irgendwas los, bzw, was kann man denn derzeit dort fangen?

Gruß T


----------



## rainzor (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Im Moment haben wir hier stürmischen Wind von West. Da ist an angeln kaum zu denken.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem S6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wulliw (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

moinsen an alle.
bin nächste woche auch mal kurz in hs. ist denn der hering noch da<? bzw die makrele schon da? 
oder was geht zur zeit noch so  ?? horni?

 lg wulli#h#h


----------



## raxrue (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Tja Otto...auf alle Fälle werden wir eine Jacke mehr mitnehmen..für dich ..*den uns hatt es schon gefroren wo wir dich Hemdsärmelig rumlaufen haben sehen...*


 

Dann hat Otto aber den ganz Harten gespielt. Wenn er bei mir ist, dann sucht er alle Wolldecken in der Bude zusammen.|supergri[/QUOTE]



Hab gerade gesehen..Otto hat Jacken..und Trägt sie auch...Otto ...war jetzt gerade richtig Nett unser Angeln.".hier mal schnell was Gegoogeltes über Thermicom


http://www.google.dk/url?sa=t&rct=j...zICwDQ&usg=AFQjCNHjAiHckxzsSILgFiM2d91hd7e7Cw


----------



## Matc (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Mal allgemein in die Runde geworfen.

Ich war grad noch am Put & Take hab zwei gelandet, eben beim putzen sind mir kleine grüne parasiten, wie ganz winzige plattfische, aufgefallen...ich denke das sind wimperntierchen.

jemanden sowas bekannt? Erfahrung? Gezielt an Put & Take Seen? 

Ich sehe dieses bei Forellen zum ersten mal, Kenne nur Hautparasiten aus der Zierfischzucht.






gut nächtle


----------



## okram24 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Sind wahrscheinlich Karpfenläuse. Die siedeln sich an, wenn Forellen geschwächt sind, z.B. durch Sauerstoffmangel im Gewässer!


----------



## sCoPeXx (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Gut möglich hatte auch schon Karpfenläuse an Forellen aus manchen Teichen. 

Es war immer im August bei warmen Wetter ich kann mich der These nur anschließen  

Gruß patrick


----------



## Matzinger (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Fahre nächste Woche nach Bjerregård. Eventuell wollen wir auch noch zu einem P&T. Oxriver ist mir bekannt, sowie alle gängigen Internetseiten... . Gibt es im näheren Umkreis noch Anlagen, die Ihr mir empfehlen könnt?  Ideal wäre die Chance auf größere Forellen, wenn der See auch im Sommer genügend Sauerstoff hat und Schlachtbank vor Ort ist.

Danke schon einmal.

Matzinger


----------



## porscher (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

in sondervig und aargab hast du realistische chancen auf große forellen. beide anlagen verfügen über schlachttische und fließend wasser.


----------



## LAC (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Vier jungs vom anglerboard habe ich an der schleuse getroffen, - alle tore waren auf - wasser floss in richtung fjord - und reichlich wind. Haben alle voll zugeschlagen im café  War gemütlich beim käffchen - an heringe habe wir nicht mehr gedacht.
10 x habe ich reingeworfen, es lief nichts

 @ Matc  sind karpfenläuse  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karpfenlaus

 Gruß


----------



## Matc (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Karpfenlaus dachte ich im ersten moment auch, aber sie sahen sehr untypisch aus,kenne die Karpfenlaus eigtl. ganz gut von meinen Koi, diese aber waren sehr klein und dünn und giftgrün.

evtl. ein larvenstadium, ist ja auch egal.

lg


----------



## okram24 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Mach am besten beim nächsten Mal ein Foto, dann ist es einfacher.


----------



## LAC (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Es ist wirklich schwer, ohne foto kann ich keine bestimmung machen - ich bin im internet gestolpert über diese grünblaue saugwarze, irgendwie kommt mir die bekannt vor.

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=405&page=4&start=53&ndsp=19&ved=0CNUBEK0DMDs


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich schwer, ohne foto kann ich keine bestimmung machen - ich bin im internet gestolpert über diese grünblaue saugwarze, irgendwie kommt mir die bekannt vor.
> 
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=405&page=4&start=53&ndsp=19&ved=0CNUBEK0DMDs


 



 Ja Otto,#h
 mal wieder der Beweis. Bei älteren Herren funktioniert das Langzeitgedächtnis immer noch am besten.|supergri


----------



## LAC (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen Breithardt

Danke Jürgen ich habe dieses Foto nur zum studieren eingestellt, da durch intensives betrachten, das auge geschult wird und man später die kleinsten veränderung erkennt.
 Das ist in allen bereichen wichtig und bei diesem Foto macht man ja nicht die augen zu, sonst beißt man sich noch in die finger. Das ist halt lustig und lehrhaft denn im unteren gewölbe treten dort  blaue punkte auf, wo ich das alter erkennen kann und sie gfroren hat als das Foto entstanden ist. Schau es dir nochmal genau an.:q:q:q:m 

 Wer tiefer eindringen will - :q  damit er ein scharfen blick bekommt und sofort den befall bzw. die krankheit erkennt.  Hier ein link für den schnüffler.

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...page=14&start=192&ndsp=14&ved=0CKwCEK0DMGI4ZA


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> 
> Danke Jürgen ich habe dieses Foto nur zum studieren eingestellt, da durch intensives betrachten, das auge geschult wird und man später die kleinsten veränderung erkennt.
> Schau es dir nochmal genau an.:q:q:q:m
> ...


 

 Hallo Otto,#h

 ich habe es mir aufmerksam angeschaut, brauchte jedoch keine lange Erinnerungsphase, um mit der hängenden Realität klar zu kommen.
 Aber so in 10-15 Jahren wird mir das Bild bestimmt eine gute Erinnerungsstütze sein.:m


----------



## LAC (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen 
 momentan weht ja ein harter wind und es läuft außer der nase förmlich nichts.  Da tut es gut, bzw. ist es lehrreich  sich mit der  hängenden realität zu befassen, als ausgleich, damit man mal auf andere gedanken kommt. Nach dem motto: entsinne dich, dass du ein mensch bist. 
 Denn wenn man nur noch angeln im kopf hat, dann merkt man selbst nicht mehr, dass man von einer krankheit befallen ist.


----------



## Matc (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@LAC

sehe das genauso, aber an karpfenlaus glaub ich immer noch nicht...

bist du morgen irgendwo zum st. hans tag?

in borkhavn soll ja abends was los sein!

lg


----------



## raxrue (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> momentan weht ja ein harter wind und es läuft außer der nase förmlich nichts.  Da tut es gut, bzw. ist es lehrreich  sich mit der  hängenden realität zu befassen, als ausgleich, damit man mal auf andere gedanken kommt. Nach dem motto: entsinne dich, dass du ein mensch bist.
> Denn wenn man nur noch angeln im kopf hat, dann merkt man selbst nicht mehr, dass man von einer krankheit befallen ist.




Otto..ich bin daheim und sitze Gewehr bei Fuß für die versprochenen Unterlagen...:vik:     Auserdem sollten Angler sich immer mit den Inneren Werten Beschäftigen...
weil da sind Spulwürmer, Bandwürmer, Läuse ...


----------



## stephan148 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Bordies, ich bin noch 1 woche in Dänemark genauer in blåvand und wollte die gelegenheit nutzen um im berühmten hvide sande zu angeln.

Im moment ist der Wind ja ganzschön stark, gegen Montsg soll es ja besser werden. 
Könnt ihr mir sagen auf was es sich lohnt zu angeln also welcher fisch im moment da ist. Ich denke von den molen geht es doch am besten.

Ich brauche doch wenn ich von  den Molen angel nur einen erlaubnissschein für ca. 5€ am tag?

Vielen dank.


----------



## LAC (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Matc
Das Fest ist doch erst am 23.06. so glaube ich, da dann St. Hans Aften ist. Melde mich noch, da ich momentan nicht motorisiert bin.

@ raxrue
pn ist raus


@ Stephan148
den größten erfolg hast du auf hornhecht bzw. hering an der schleuse, wenn die schleusen zu sind auch wenn sie vereinzelt auch auf sind - so sehe ich es. Außerdem findest du dort immer eine ruhige stelle vor dem wind - momentan kommt der wind aus nordwest d.h. auf der nördlichen fjordseite ist es ruhig. An der mole kannst du momentan nicht stehen und auch nicht in den nächsten tagen.
Den staatl. schein benötigst du.
Gruß


----------



## Trader1667 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Moin,
auch ich sitze gerade bei einem Kaffee gemütlich in unserem Ferienhaus. Aufgrund der Temperaturen und des Windes ist wohl an Makrelen nicht mehr zu denken. 
Ich wollte es heute Abend auf Platte versuchen. Da ich direkt zwischen Thorsminde und HS wohne, ist es mir egal wo ich hinfahre. Macht es bei dem Wind überhaupt Sinn? Habt ihr ein paar Stellen für mich wo ich das Abendessen in Form von Plattfischen sichern kann?
Brandungsruten habe ich im Gepäck:m


----------



## LAC (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Trader1667 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> auch ich sitze gerade bei einem Kaffee gemütlich in unserem Ferienhaus. Aufgrund der Temperaturen und des Windes ist wohl an Makrelen nicht mehr zu denken.
> Ich wollte es heute Abend auf Platte versuchen. Da ich direkt zwischen Thorsminde und HS wohne, ist es mir egal wo ich hinfahre. Macht es bei dem Wind überhaupt Sinn? Habt ihr ein paar Stellen für mich wo ich das Abendessen in Form von Plattfischen sichern kann?
> Brandungsruten habe ich im Gepäck:m




 Ich würde dir empfehlen nördlich oder südlich von hvide sande - eine garantie kann ich dir aber nicht geben, da der wind sich auch dort - wenn du auf platte gehst - bemerkbar macht.
 Es ist ein kleiner kampf und du hast ständig arbeit durch wind und wellen - nicht das du vom blei beim rauswerfern erschlagen wirst, weil der wind es zurück weht.:q

 Dein abendessen ist jedoch gesichert, wenn du 120 kronen bezahlst, dann kannst du platte drei tage lang, jeweils 4 stück essen. 
 Hotspot: fischkutter im fjord, hvide sande/ tyske havn


----------



## Trader1667 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen nördlich oder südlich von hvide sande - eine garantie kann ich dir aber nicht geben, da der wind sich auch dort - wenn du auf platte gehst - bemerkbar macht.
> Es ist ein kleiner kampf und du hast ständig arbeit durch wind und wellen - nicht das du vom blei beim rauswerfern erschlagen wirst, weil der wind es zurück weht.:q
> 
> Dein abendessen ist jedoch gesichert, wenn du 120 kronen bezahlst, dann kannst du platte drei tage lang, jeweils 4 stück essen.
> Hotspot: fischkutter im fjord, hvide sande/ tyske havn



Moin moin,
Vielen dank für deine antwort. Vielleicht geht ja noch was in den nächsten tagen der wind soll ja abschwächen. Forelle lief heute aber ich würde gerne mal eigene platte oder makrele fangen. Haste für thorsminde auch hots spots?


----------



## LAC (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Trader1667 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> Vielen dank für deine antwort. Vielleicht geht ja noch was in den nächsten tagen der wind soll ja abschwächen. Forelle lief heute aber ich würde gerne mal eigene platte oder makrele fangen. Haste für thorsminde auch hots spots?



 Hallo, in thorsminde kenne ich mich nicht aus, wobei platte, nicht nur in hvide sande gefangen werden - überall an der nordseeküste d.h. auch in thorsminde, so sehe ich dieses.
 Wobei die lange nördl. mole jedoch von hvide sande ein sehr guter angelplatz für makrele ist- wenn alles stimmt  (witterungsverhältnisse).


----------



## Harti (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hej Leute,

alle die unbedingt Fisch in der Brandung in der Nordsee fangen wollen und das mit Fanggarantie, sollten sich am Saltvand Put & Take in Thyborøn treffen. Schaut mal auf den Link, ist doch der Hammer, oder?|kopfkrat

http://www.saltvandsputntake.dk/deutsch/
http://www.tvmidtvest.dk/nettv/?id=26960

Also wenn in HS nichts mehr geht oder es zu windig ist, auf nach Thyborøn!

@Otto
Du hattest mit deiner Vorhersage Recht!

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Trader1667 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> auch ich sitze gerade bei einem Kaffee gemütlich in unserem Ferienhaus. Aufgrund der Temperaturen und des Windes ist wohl an Makrelen nicht mehr zu denken.
> Ich wollte es heute Abend auf Platte versuchen. Da ich direkt zwischen Thorsminde und HS wohne, ist es mir egal wo ich hinfahre. Macht es bei dem Wind überhaupt Sinn? Habt ihr ein paar Stellen für mich wo ich das Abendessen in Form von Plattfischen sichern kann?
> Brandungsruten habe ich im Gepäck:m


 
 mit kurzen "Würfen" probieren
 Gruß A.


----------



## rainzor (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mit kurzen "Würfen" probieren
> Gruß A.


Im Moment braucht man 20KG Blei, damit kommt man ja sowieso nicht weit.[emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem S6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

das ist dann doch etwas zu viel, selbst für den Brandungsrand:qsorry den aktuellen Wind hatte ich mir in 1000 km Entfernung nicht angeschaut, im September wieder
 Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Harti
 Torsten - das ist der hammer, dass jetzt schon solche  ruhige plätze, am meer entstehen und angeboten werden. Da sieht man was nicht alles gemacht wird, wenn man geldgeil ist und eine zielgruppe findet, die nur geil auf fisch ist - 
 Ich hatte mal vor jahren hier im board erwähnt, dass der tag kommen wird, dass angler mit dem tretboot zu große fischkörbe  fahren und je nach geld, sich die einzelnen arten von meeresfische aussuchen und dann vom tretboot angeln können.  Sie sitzen dann auf ein tretboot mit mama - werden nicht seekrank und angeln lachs, meeräsche oder dorsch 
 Die anlagen sehen dann aus wie etwa die zuchtanlagen im meer - so wie ich gehört habe sollen die ersten becken in japan für angler schon existieren.

 Das wird sicherlich kommen, wenn kein fisch mehr in der nordsee ist und der hafen von hs  langsam den charakter einer verlassenen goldgräberstadt bekommt. Dann kann man im hafen die becken aufstellen und  vom boot oder von land aus die meeresfische angeln.
 Torsten, ohne marktforschung zu betreiben, sage ich es wird  angenommen - es läuft genau so gut, wie die put und take anlagen, die in meinen augen nichts anderes sind. 
 Gruß


----------



## Trader1667 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Harti
> Torsten - das ist der hammer, dass jetzt schon solche  ruhige plätze, am meer entstehen und angeboten werden. Da sieht man was nicht alles gemacht wird, wenn man geldgeil ist und eine zielgruppe findet, die nur geil auf fisch ist -
> Ich hatte mal vor jahren hier im board erwähnt, dass der tag kommen wird, dass angler mit dem tretboot zu große fischkörbe  fahren und je nach geld, sich die einzelnen arten von meeresfische aussuchen und dann vom tretboot angeln können.  Sie sitzen dann auf ein tretboot mit mama - werden nicht seekrank und angeln lachs, meeräsche oder dorsch
> Die anlagen sehen dann aus wie etwa die zuchtanlagen im meer - so wie ich gehört habe sollen die ersten becken in japan für angler schon existieren.



Good Posting


----------



## rainzor (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> das ist dann doch etwas zu viel, selbst für den Brandungsrand:qsorry den aktuellen Wind hatte ich mir in 1000 km Entfernung nicht angeschaut, im September wieder
> Gruß A.


Ich weiß nicht, ob du diese Seite kennst:

http://www.hvidesandesluse.dk/vejrdata.html

Da hat man alle Daten auf einen Blick. Incl. der Wellenhöhe. Gestern hatten wir hier eine max. Wellenhöhe von 4,5 m. 
Also an Brandungsangeln nicht zu denken.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem S6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## angler1996 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke für die Seite, ich hatte nur nicht geschaut,
 4,5 m Welle ist doch etwas heftig

 Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Inzwischen hat sich der wind gelegt, das ist gut für den heutigen tag, sonst werden heute abend nicht nur beim traditionellem st. hans feuer, die bösen geister vertrieben sondern auch noch einige ungewollte großfeuer entstehen und häuser abfackeln.
Nachsatz;
An alle Hundebesitzer
Nur zur information - ich habe gedare gehört, dass nach den neusten EU richtlinien, hunde nicht mehr ins wasser an badestrände gehen dürfen, wo die blaue flagge ist - wo das sauberste wasser ist laut untersuchung, An der nordseeküste ist sie fast überall zu sehen,
Nun frage ich mich warum? Das ist doch nichts schlimmes, wenn einige badene beim schwimmen bzw. luft holen mal einen braunen weichen knochen im mund bekommen, 
Oder es wurden badene beim stöckchen werfen am kopf getroffen. Bei wind kann alles passieren, da steht selbst hvide sande unterwasser und wird gereinigt.


----------



## AAlfänger (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



> Nun frage ich mich warum? Das ist doch nichts schlimmes, wenn einige  badene beim schwimmen bzw. luft holen mal einen braunen weichen knochen  im mund bekommen,
> @Lac
> Dann könnte man den besagten Knochen auch als Abdruck für späteren Zahnersatz nutzen|supergri|supergri|supergri!Das würde den Kassen doch gewaltig Kosten sparen!
> Da ich dieses Jahr leider nicht im Mai mit meinen Kumpels nach Hvide Sande konnte, hat meine Frau mich heute damit überrascht, das wir am 30.8.2014 noch eine Woche nach Lodbjerg Hede fahren:vik::vik::vik:! Geburtstaggeschenk für morgen, wenn ich 65 werde#6
> ...


----------



## Trader1667 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich war heute in thorsminde schauen. An brandung war nicht zu denken. Die angler sassen hinter der schleuse und haben nen paar aale gefangen


----------



## Armin0406 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Harti
> Torsten - das ist der hammer, dass jetzt schon solche  ruhige plätze, am meer entstehen und angeboten werden. Da sieht man was nicht alles gemacht wird, wenn man geldgeil ist und eine zielgruppe findet, die nur geil auf fisch ist -
> Ich hatte mal vor jahren hier im board erwähnt, dass der tag kommen wird, dass angler mit dem tretboot zu große fischkörbe  fahren und je nach geld, sich die einzelnen arten von meeresfische aussuchen und dann vom tretboot angeln können.  Sie sitzen dann auf ein tretboot mit mama - werden nicht seekrank und angeln lachs, meeräsche oder dorsch
> Die anlagen sehen dann aus wie etwa die zuchtanlagen im meer - so wie ich gehört habe sollen die ersten becken in japan für angler schon existieren.
> ...



Sicherlich würden diese Anlagen angenommen werden wenn die Chance bestehen würde mal einen vernünftigen Dorsch von Strand aus zu fangen. Allerdings haste in dieser Anlage nur die Chance auf die Platte die du dir im Fischladen abholen kannst wenn du als Schneider nach Hause gehst. Innerhalb des eingezäunten Bereiches wurde wohl nur Fisch ausgesetzt um für den Werbeprospekt die Fotos zu schießen. Ich habs mir letzte Woche aus Neugier mal für 2 Std mit einer Rute angetan. Innerhalb des eingezäunten Bereiches nicht einen einzigen Biss. Die zweite Rute kam dann nach einer Std ausserhalb der Anlage zum Einsatz da gabs dann ironischer Weise ne kleine Platte.
Mein persönliches Fazit. Super Idee des Betreibers, für mindestens 100 Kronen , soviel kosten 2 Std. kannst ne Platte verkaufen.


----------



## LAC (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Armin0406
ich kann nichts zu dieser meeresfisch anlage sagen, da ich sie nicht kenne. 
Nun habe ich generell ein problem, immer wenn ich werbung sehe bzw. über meine sinnesorgane angesprochen werde, betrachte ich diese immer fachlich und durchleuchte sie, wie schlau sie aufgebaut ist und mache mir dann so meine gedanken - die ich nicht immer öffentlich mitteile.
Aber ich wundere mich immer, welche wege eingeschlagen werden um an geld zu kommen - oder fisch.

Man könnte auch eine umweltfreundliche anlage aufbauen, eine reine naturanlage, da bezahlt der angler für die angelei nach stunden, und wenn einer einen fisch fängt, bekommt der angler einen geldpreis. Das muss jetzt werbemäßig richtig aufgebaut werden.
Was verdeckt bleibt ist, der betreiber besetzt einfach keinen fisch, er bietet ihnen nur erholsame angelstunden - die noch gesponsert werden von der krankenkasse. 
Es gibt genug schlaue angler, die dort dann noch angeln um einen fisch zu überlisten, damit sie zusätzlich noch an das geld kommen.
Erst wenn sie feststellen, das irgend etwas nicht richtig läuft - sind sie auf dem wege der besserung. 

.


----------



## Matc (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wind hat sich gelegt und heut früh hab ich dann nochmal einige Heringe erbeutet.

Werde heut Abend dann mal auf Aal gehen und schauen ob da was geht.


@Aalfänger

Alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## heitzer (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Armin0406
> 
> Aber ich wundere mich immer, welche wege eingeschlagen werden um an geld zu kommen - oder fisch.
> 
> ...


----------



## zwirn999 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wir sind gut nach D zurückgekommen.
Unsere Beute:
175 Heringe
2 Aale
1 65er Hecht
4 Steinbutte :vik:

Liebe Grüße an Alle, die ich beim Treffen kennenlernen durfte.
Zwirn


----------



## rainzor (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@zwirn999

Wo habt ihr den Hecht erwischt?

Ich war heute mit dem Boot auf dem Fjord unterwegs. Auf kleinen Gummifisch gab es einige Barsche um 25cm. Größere Köder gingen leider leer aus.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem S6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Danmark2k (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Armin0406 schrieb:


> Sicherlich würden diese Anlagen angenommen werden wenn die Chance bestehen würde mal einen vernünftigen Dorsch von Strand aus zu fangen. Allerdings haste in dieser Anlage nur die Chance auf die Platte die du dir im Fischladen abholen kannst wenn du als Schneider nach Hause gehst. Innerhalb des eingezäunten Bereiches wurde wohl nur Fisch ausgesetzt um für den Werbeprospekt die Fotos zu schießen. Ich habs mir letzte Woche aus Neugier mal für 2 Std mit einer Rute angetan. Innerhalb des eingezäunten Bereiches nicht einen einzigen Biss. Die zweite Rute kam dann nach einer Std ausserhalb der Anlage zum Einsatz da gabs dann ironischer Weise ne kleine Platte.
> Mein persönliches Fazit. Super Idee des Betreibers, für mindestens 100 Kronen , soviel kosten 2 Std. kannst ne Platte verkaufen.


Find ich mal wieder lustig...Fische ausgesetzt für den Werbeprospekt etc.   .....kein biß gehabt also ist da auch kein fisch drin!?!?! Ich hau mich weg!Heißt also wenn die Heringe mal nicht beissen an der Schleuse dann ist kein Fisch in der Nordsee oder wie? Boah nee #h
Dass muss ich euch mal ehrlich sagen Mädels, da finde ich das Angeln von Laichbereiten Heringen vor der Schleuse in HS schlimmer!
Immer raus mit dem Fisch und zu Hause dann nicht wissen wohin damit wa!?

Wo kein fisch beisst da is auch keiner oder wie? Mensch Meier wie doof muss man eigentlich sein?
Naja bringt eh nix!


----------



## zwirn999 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@rainzor
Gefangen wurde der am südlichen Ausläufer, hinter der Fußgängerbrücke.

LG Zwirn


----------



## rainzor (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Heute noch mal an der Schleuse, Fjordseite, mit Aldi-Krabbe auf Hornhecht. Lief echt gut, 12 Stück in 2 Std. Und gefühlte 20-30 Bisse versiebt. Sie haben heute aber auch extrem vorsichtig gebissen.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem S6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ heitzer

Dirk, du schneidest die jagd an, dass dort auch verrückte sachen passieren. Da gebe ich dir recht, still und leise und da man nur zuschauer aus den eigenen reihen hat, kommt es nicht so an die öffentlichkeit.
Ich darf gar nicht daran denken, wenn die großwildjagd in afrika angeschnitten wird. Ich könnte ein lied davon. singen. In den 70iger jahren war ich zig mal in kenya. Was ich dort erlebt habe und man mir hinter geschlossener hand erzählt hat - ist unvorstellbar. Werf mal ein blick drauf - http://www.lydumartcenter.com/wissenschaft/kenia.html 
Da geht es nur um kohle und ein außenstehender kann sich nicht vorstellen, was die jagd auf "the big five" kostet - man kann es nicht mit den angelpreisen vergleichen - da trennen sich welten.

@ Danmark 2k
Ich verstehe dein posting nicht, es ist hier die rede von anlagen, die im meer angelegt werden, wo angler die möglichkeit haben, aus ein geschlossenes becken förmlich meeresfische zu fangen - für geld natürlich. 
Und damit der angler es einfacher hat, werden becken oder käfige für lachs, dorsch und andere arten angeboten. Da wird einmal die richtige fangmethode montiert und dann geht es los und der angler schlägt zu.
Vor etwas zwei jahren habe ich dieses schon mal im thread angeschnitten da wurde ich informiert, daß solche anlagen inzwischen in japan schon für angler angeboten werden. 
Nun kenne ich das land und kann mir dieses gut vorstellen, denn dort läuft alles etwas anders ab, da spielt man z.b. aus dem ersten stock golf und aus dem automaten kann man von apfelblüte * einen feuchten mundschutz kaufen, damit man locker und mit freue durch die stadt laufen kann und nicht den strassendreck einatmen muss - sonder den apfelblüten-geruch genießt. 
* ist der vorname eines mädels

Ich verstehe nicht was du mit den heringen meinst und was diese anlagen mit den heringen in hvide sande zu tun hat. Das sind in meinen augen zwei verschiedene schuhe aber die zielgruppe - da zähle ich jedoch nicht alle angler zu, die in hvide sande ihr glück versuchen.


----------



## okram24 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@LAC: Wer ist eigentlich der Bärtige mit dem schütteren Haar auf dem einen Foto?


----------



## LAC (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@okram,
 wo die fische vorliegen - wer soll dieses schon sein.:g


----------



## okram24 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Genau der!


----------



## heitzer (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@danmark2k:

Du hast recht, wenn Du herausstellst, dass es auch in Put and Take-Anlagen keine Fanggarantie gibt und es sich schon um richtiges Angeln handelt, wenn man es da versucht. Es gibt immer welche, die gut fangen, welche, die schlecht fangen und Schneider. Wenn der Schneider motzt, das keine Fische drin sind und andere gut fangen, macht er wohl was falsch beim Angeln. Ob man nun hier oder lieber in der freien Natur angelt, ist Geschmacksache. Ich angele auch manchmal im P&T obwohl ich eigentlich Naturfan bin. Was viele hier allerdings kritisieren, ist die Ausweitung auf Wildfänge und Arten, die eigentlich nicht in Ufernähe leben und der extreme Kommerz drumherum, da kommt der Tierschutz wohl zu kurz. Aber wenn Du nur Bock auf P&T hast, bitte, brauchst Dich nicht so aufregen und unsachlich werden.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## troutscout (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

jungs, mal ein frage: hornhechte sind im augenblick wohl im kommen....haben wir schon mal gut gefangen vor 2 jahren glaube ich. wollen wir diesmal wieder probieren. gibt es da irgendwo ein paar einfache rezepte? für nen tip wäre ich dankbar...


----------



## hupsie (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

leute,
versucht doch einfach mal selbst  ein wenig zu ergründen , was an eurem urlaubsort angeltechnisch möglich ist , es gibt so viele phantastische möglichkeiten ! 
einen tip gebe euch gern : einheimische mit der gleichen passion wohnen nicht unbedingt in den urlaubszentren, eher abseits dieser .
die müßt ihr versuchen , zu kontaktieren!
deren infos sind von anderer qualität , es gilt , diese herauszukitzeln !
das geht allerdings nicht in einem urlaub , ihr müßt deren vertrauen gewinnen .
ein chat wie dieser ist gewiss ganz prima , aber manchmal braucht man einfach etwas eigeninitiative . 
macht was draus , ihr werdet euch wundern , was in der region alles geht . die euros für p&t schencke ich mir schon seit langem ...


----------



## LAC (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> @danmark2k:
> 
> Du hast recht, wenn Du herausstellst, dass es auch in Put and Take-Anlagen keine Fanggarantie gibt und es sich schon um richtiges Angeln handelt, wenn man es da versucht. Es gibt immer welche, die gut fangen, welche, die schlecht fangen und Schneider. Wenn der Schneider motzt, das keine Fische drin sind und andere gut fangen, macht er wohl was falsch beim Angeln. Ob man nun hier oder lieber in der freien Natur angelt, ist Geschmacksache. Ich angele auch manchmal im P&T obwohl ich eigentlich Naturfan bin. Was viele hier allerdings kritisieren, ist die Ausweitung auf Wildfänge und Arten, die eigentlich nicht in Ufernähe leben und der extreme Kommerz drumherum, da kommt der Tierschutz wohl zu kurz. Aber wenn Du nur Bock auf P&T hast, bitte, brauchst Dich nicht so aufregen und unsachlich werden.
> Gruß Dirk



 Dirk, ich sehe dieses mit etwas anderen augen. Das man an einer put und take anlage angeln kann ist ja normal, die ist speziell dafür geschaffen - da muss man sich um nichts mehr kümmern - nur zahlen und die rute reinhängen. Auch an solchen anlagen sind spezialisten und einige fangen fast immer und einige halt nicht.
 Sie fangen jedoch mit methoden, die mit der angelei in der freien natur kaum was zu tun hat. In der freien natur muss man etwas mehr wissen, man muss ein gewässer lesen können und wissen wo sind denn die fische, die ich fangen will. Das ist viel spannender.
 Um all dieses  muss man sich nicht drum kümmern bei einer anlage - man will nur wissen, sind denn reichlich fische drin - immerhin wurde ja 10 euro bezahlt.

 Jeder der ans gewässer geht mit einer angel möchte gerne fische fangen - jedoch kann man eine put und take anlage mit einem naturgewässer nicht vergleichen, auch die fische nicht, denn die in einer put und take anlage sind zuchtfische, die ein ein ganz anderes freßverhalten haben.
 Grob gesagt, damit es jeder versteht,  sie sind einfach dumm.
 Wenn man solch ein zuchtfisch in einem fließgewässer aussetze würde - in einer forellenregion - dann würden die kleinen bachforellen, diese zuchtgranaten ganz schnell aus ihrem revier schön flußabwärts vertreiben, bis sie dort angekommen sind, wo die freßfeine z.b. hechte lauern. Nun könnte ich noch zig andere gewohnheiten und eigenschaften erwähnen, deshalb kann man nicht die angelei in einer put und take anlage mit der angelei in der freien natur vergleichen.
 Da trennen sich welten. - mehr ist es nicht.

 @ hupsie
 daß man vor ort von einheimische die gut angeln können, gute informationen bekommen kann, ist ganz normal. Dein vorschalg ist ja nicht schlecht, jedoch leichter gesagt als getan. Woher hast du denn deine erfahrungen bekommen ?
 Vom ferienhausvermieter oder turistikverein oder von turisten die des öfteren hier urlaub machen und sich inzwischen besser auskennen - in den regalen von super brugsen.
 Oder einheimische angler getroffen.
 Hie geht es nur um die angelei im meer sowie im fjord - das sind gerade mal fünf fischarten, da muss man nicht viel wissen besitzen.  Im fließgewässer, das habe ich gerade schon erwähnt sieht alles anders aus, da muss man zusätzlich noch eine karte kaufen und dann kann man sein können beweisen. Klappt es nicht - kann er sich für 1500 kronen einen guide für einige stunden mieten.
 In den ferienregionen sind zwar viele häuser, aber nur deutsche urlauber und nur wenige einheimische angeln hier im meer oder im fjord.
 Ich kenne diese auch aus den südlichen ländern, da bekam man kontakt zu den fischern, fuhr mit ihnen raus und angelte zusammen - diese zeiten sind vorbei - die wollen erst kohle sehen, dann bewegen sie sich. Ist ja auch normal - deshalb hat man für die angler put und take anlagen gebaut, damit die ohne großes wissen und angelscheine, fische fangen können. 
 Die einzige information die sie vom betreiber bekommen ist - wie sie sich zu verhallten haben - das klappt ab und zu auch nicht.  Sie können ja immer sagen ich habe keine ahnung vom angeln und weis gar nicht was ich mache.
 Aber freu dich, wenn du einheimische angler kennst, die dir tips gegeben haben.




 .


----------



## heitzer (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Otto, wir sind da keineswegs unterschiedlicher Meinung. Was Du an Unterschieden benennst, ist absolut zutreffend. Es ging mir in meinem Post darum, einer Polarisierung "hier die guten Naturangler", "dort die verarschten P&T-Angler" entgegenzutreten. Jeder darf da angeln, wo er will und muss sich deshalb nicht anfeinden oder belehren lassen.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Trader1667 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Moin,
hier ein kleiner Zwischenbericht. In Thorsminde habe ich die letzten Tage sehr gute Platte von den Molen aus gefangen. Hering ist hinter der Schleuse sehr aktiv. Hornis werden auch gefangen. Meerforellen sind auch direkt hinter der Schleuse auf der Fjordseite. Ich selber konnte heute auch meine erste Meerforelle erwischen. 
Makrele ist allerdings nicht in Sicht. Ist die Makrele schon in Hvide Sande?


----------



## LAC (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> Otto, wir sind da keineswegs unterschiedlicher Meinung. Was Du an Unterschieden benennst, ist absolut zutreffend. Es ging mir in meinem Post darum, einer Polarisierung "hier die guten Naturangler", "dort die verarschten P&T-Angler" entgegenzutreten. Jeder darf da angeln, wo er will und muss sich deshalb nicht anfeinden oder belehren lassen.
> Gruß Dirk



Dirk, so sehe ich es auch, jeder kann fangen wo er will und wenn er die lebende fische aus dem aquarium holt, mir ist das egal. 
Ich habe auch nichts gegen diese put und take angler, ich verstehe sie sehr gut, dass sie dort angeln. Ich lese auch viel, und ich sehe auch die erfolge, zum teil gewaltig, da man sich damit krönt. 

Jedoch kann man die angelei nicht vergleichen, da trennen sich welten, wenn ich das fangen von fische vergleiche in einer put und take anlage und in einem naturgewässer.
Ich kenne beide gewässerarten bestens aber auch die lebensräume der einzelnen fischarten und den fang, deshalb kann ich dieses posten - mehr ist es nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Dortmunder (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Nabend zusammen,

also Eure Diskussion Put&Take VS Naturfischen ist schon eine Krux, man kann auch keine Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.Fachwissen hin oder her. Beides hat meiner Meinung nach seine Berechtigung, vor allem wenn es vernünftig und waidgerecht von statten geht!!! Auch ich zähle mich zu den Angelurlaubern, die nach Westjütland fahren und gerne die ein oder andere Stunde an einem kommerziell betriebenen Forellenteich verbringen. Allerdings steht für mich nicht mehr die Quantität eines Angeltags im Vordergrund, sondern der schöne Urlaubstag, mit im besten Fall einem leckeren selbstgefangenen Abendessen. Evtl. ist es ja, was die Forellenteiche in Verruf bringt, daß einfach einige Angler vor Fischgier überschäumen und es daher für alle anderen Angler am Teich einfach unruhig und ungemütlich wird. Genau diese Entwicklung sieht man ja auch, wie schon oft hier erwähnt, beim Herings-, oder Hornhecht "Angeln". Das ist für viele z.B Naturangeln!!!! Da steh ich doch lieber mit meiner Fliegenrute  z.B am Oxriver Put& Take oder der  Hover Au. Und schon ist Kommerz und "Freilandangeln" in schönster Natur im Einklang. Und Jungs, einfach mal einen Tag den Strand genießen und die Angeln im Ferienhaus lassen, ist auch ne klasse Sache!!!:q:q:q

In diesem Sinne :vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dortmunder schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> . Allerdings steht für mich nicht mehr die Quantität eines Angeltags im Vordergrund, sondern der schöne Urlaubstag, mit im besten Fall einem leckeren selbstgefangenen Abendessen.*Und Jungs, einfach mal einen Tag den Strand genießen und die Angeln im Ferienhaus lassen, ist auch ne klasse Sache!!!*:q:q:q
> 
> In diesem Sinne :vik:


 

 Dies ist auch meine Einstellung.:m

 Ich habe im Mai-Urlaub noch nicht mal meine Ruten montiert, sondern einfach mal die Seele baumeln lassen.
 Für meine Heringe hat dann Otto (LAC) gesorgt.|supergri
 Danke dafür.#6


----------



## LAC (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Dortmunder
Du schreibst mir aus dem herzen, ich sehe es auch ganz locker und muss mich nicht mehr beweisen. Dein posting gefällt mir und wenn ich dortmund lese, dann fallen mir alle meine sünden ein - habe dort studiert. Solltest du mal in der gegend d.h.in hvide sande bzw, ringköbing fjord sein, dann klopf einfach mal an und sende eine pn,  dann werde ich dafür sorgen, daß du für einige stunden mit der fliegenrute an einer privaten au angeln  kannst - dort sind aber nur bachforellen drin - keine lachsforellen:q:q  Diese au, zählt zu den besten kleinen auen von jütland, da sie von den kleinen auen den besten salmoniden bestand hat - ist schwer zu beangeln jedoch ideales fliegengewässer. Vorteil ist: ich sag dir wo sie stehen. Kannst also gezielt zum fisch gehen.

@ Jürgen
Du sollst nicht immer alles verraten, sonst glauben die bordies noch ich könnte angeln.:q
Ich versuchs nochmal auf hering in den nächsten tagen.

@ Trader 1667
Die makrele ist schon lange in hvide sande, jedoch kannst du sie nur überlisten von der langen mole, wenn alles stimmt mit wind und wellen. Sie wurde sogar in großen stückzahlen gefangen.


----------



## Dortmunder (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dies ist auch meine Einstellung.:m
> 
> Ich habe im Mai-Urlaub noch nicht mal meine Ruten montiert, sondern einfach mal die Seele baumeln lassen.
> Für meine Heringe hat dann Otto (LAC) gesorgt.|supergri
> Danke dafür.#6


 


Das wäre dann die dritte, mit noch völlig unbekannte Art des Angelns, die man ausdiskutieren könnte !!!

Man lässt Personal für sich angeln.... 
Nicht schlecht.


----------



## heitzer (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Also, ich lasse ungern den ganzen Tag meine Rute baumeln, schon garnicht im Urlaub... und Otto wird Jürgen wohl Heringe gegeben haben, weil sein Gefrierschrank voll war. So einen Angelkollegen finde mal, dessen Gefrierschrank voll ist und der dann weiterangelt und Dir die Fische gibt, vergisses.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Dortmunder (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> Also, ich lasse ungern den ganzen Tag meine Rute baumeln, schon garnicht im Urlaub... und Otto wird Jürgen wohl Heringe gegeben haben, weil sein Gefrierschrank voll war. So einen Angelkollegen finde mal, dessen Gefrierschrank voll ist und der dann weiterangelt und Dir die Fische gibt, vergisses.
> Gruß Dirk


 

Hi, also so ungewöhnlich finde ich das nicht. Im Osterurlaub dieses Jahr haben mein Cousin und ich auch einem älteren Anglerehepaar in Thorsminde den Eimer mit Hering voll gemacht, weil sie mit Ihren Knüppeln nicht ans Kehrwasser gekommen sind. Man hat sich nett unterhalten und ratz fatz war auch deren Eimer voll. Bricht man sich ja keinen Zacken bei aus der Krone und alle beteiligten haben ein paar schöne Stunden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



			
				heitzer;4158846[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Also, ich lasse ungern den ganzen Tag meine Rute baumeln, schon garnicht im Urlaub...*[/COLOR] und Otto wird Jürgen wohl Heringe gegeben haben, weil sein Gefrierschrank voll war. So einen Angelkollegen finde mal, dessen Gefrierschrank voll ist und der dann weiterangelt und Dir die Fische gibt, vergisses.
> Gruß Dirk


 

 Bei mir war es ja auch nur die Seele.


----------



## LAC (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ heitzer und dortmunder
Oft habe ich an der schleuse gestanden und heringe geangelt und mein nachbar verstand die welt nicht mehr, weil er kaum welche zog. Dieses hatte auch etwas mit dem kehrwasser zu tun.
Ich habe dann auch seinen eimer gefüllt, weil mir das egal war ob ich einige mehr habe oder nicht, da ich jeden tag angeln gehen kann, wenn ich das will.  Jedenfalls hat er sich sehr gefreut, da er nur am wochenende zum angeln nach hvide sande gekommen ist.

Ich habe aber auch schon oft an der skjern au im gras gesessen und mich mit costas unterhalten, der fleißig am angeln war - meine angel lag im wagen. Haben schöne stunden verbracht und uns toll unterhalten.  Gefangen haben wir beide nichts. Obwohl er einen hecht dort schon mal gefangen hatte, der wie ein hängebauchschwein aussah - so kapital und dick. 
Mit jürgen breithardt, habe ich eine fantastische nacht mal verbracht, wo wir die aale in hvide sande geärgert haben - war herrlich, da wir mit den wind mit einbezogen haben, da er unsere pose zu den aalgründen wehte.|supergri 
War eine fantastische nacht - sternenklar |supergri|supergri  war super und wir hatten viel spaß, dass die aale zweitrangig wurden.
Wir konzentrierten uns nur auf den wind.
Das schöne beim angeln ist ja, dass man dieses stunden gar nicht erklären kann, dieses muss man erleben - das ist mehr wert als ein fisch.


----------



## angler1996 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

ich hasse meinen neun Lappi , jetzt fang ich noch mal an

Ich hab ja vor paar Jahren schon mal die Frage gestellt, was uns nach HS treibt, bei mir ist es sicher die Architektur nicht.
Wobei ich die Gestaltung der Häuser an der Schleuse durchaus gelungen finde , es hätten einige weniger in können.

Für mich sind es Erlebnisse, wie:
Nachtangeln kurz hinter der Schleuse im Fjord, naja wenn ca 2 Meter vor dir ne Robbe auftaucht? mmh so richtig wohl war mir nicht

Ne Möwe hatte sich in der Schnur verheddert, geangelt am Tage an den Häusern an der Schleuse. Dort latschen permanent "Angelkollegen" rum oder gucken von der Terasse.
Nur als ich die Möwe " drillte", machten die bei íhrem Spaziergang alle nen Bogen zwischen die Häuser

nen Engländer die Rute aus dem Wasser gerettet, die leider der Horni mitnahm

lustig war auch das Heringsangeln mir Pakistanis, die sich im Angelladen eingedeckt hatten, nur hat ihnen keiner gezeigt, das man das Zeug auch mit Knoten verbinden muss, nen Schurfangbügel aufklappen muss etc. 
Übrigens hatten die kopftuchbedeckten Damen mehr angeltechnischen Verstand als die Herren.

Und zuletzt, es gab im Mai wieder einen brauchbaren
Dorsch aus der Brandung, 

Naja nach all den Jahren, Jürgen ich weiß, Du warst viel öfter, ließe sich die Liste noch weiterführen.

Gruß A.


----------



## sCoPeXx (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Das fischen an den Kommerziellen Anlagen ist heiss diskutiert   

Ich mache es im Urlaub 4 5 mal ich bin froh wenn ich meine 4 Forelle n fange ich wüsste gar nicht wohin mit dem ganzen Fisch weil so viel esse ich nun auch nicht . 

uns allen geht es uns um das entkommen vom Alltag die Zeit mit Freunden am Wasser zu geniessen und Spass zu haben.  Ich gebe zu das ich nach 10 erfolglosen Ansitzen am Rhein auch gerne mal zum frusst fischen  nach Frankreich fahre aber auch an den Gewässern muss man Fischen können .

In unserer Region gibt es keine "Forellenteiche" nur zuchten mit Angelteichen in deinen Goldhaken fangen. 

Einfach ist die Fischerei nie wer fangen will muss sich mit der Thematik auseinandersetzen.

Solang man alles mit seinem Gewissen vereinbare kann ist es gut .

Ich bevorzuge klar den Fjord und es macht spass Barsch zu fischen das ist mein High light darauf freue ich mich das ganze Jahr carolina Ring mit Wurm UL Spinnrute und ab dafür 

In dem Sinne Petri Heil

Gruß Patrick


----------



## troutscout (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



troutscout schrieb:


> jungs, mal ein frage: hornhechte sind im augenblick wohl im kommen....haben wir schon mal gut gefangen vor 2 jahren glaube ich. wollen wir diesmal wieder probieren. gibt es da irgendwo ein paar einfache rezepte? für nen tip wäre ich dankbar...



ich freue mich schon auf nächste woche! aber habt ihr vlt. ein paar rezepten???? petri! #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



troutscout schrieb:


> ich freue mich schon auf nächste woche! aber habt ihr vlt. ein paar rezepten???? petri! #h


 

 Braten, sauer einlegen, oder mit reduzierter Hitze räuchern.:m


----------



## Dortmunder (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Dortmunder
> Du schreibst mir aus dem herzen, ich sehe es auch ganz locker und muss mich nicht mehr beweisen. Dein posting gefällt mir und wenn ich dortmund lese, dann fallen mir alle meine sünden ein - habe dort studiert. Solltest du mal in der gegend d.h.in hvide sande bzw, ringköbing fjord sein, dann klopf einfach mal an und sende eine pn, dann werde ich dafür sorgen, daß du für einige stunden mit der fliegenrute an einer privaten au angeln kannst - dort sind aber nur bachforellen drin - keine lachsforellen:q:q Diese au, zählt zu den besten kleinen auen von jütland, da sie von den kleinen auen den besten salmoniden bestand hat - ist schwer zu beangeln jedoch ideales fliegengewässer. Vorteil ist: ich sag dir wo sie stehen. Kannst also gezielt zum fisch gehen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAC (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dortmunder;
 
Hi schrieb:


> Dortmunder, es ist nicht so wie du es dir vorstellst, einen ausgeprägten uferbewuchs ist nicht vorhanden und du kannst mit einer kleinen fliegerute peitschen wie du willst. Das fleißgewässer hat eine breite von ca. 6 meter, ist jedoch sehr verkrautet und hat den besten forellenbestand.  Auch äschen sind vorhanden, die jedoch ganzjährig in dk unter schutz stehen. Bimmle einfach durch, wenn du in dk bist. Werde dir alle kontaktdaten per pn senden.
> 
> Danke für die einladung jedoch habe ich keine zeit zum angeln, da ich meistens mehrere termine habe und stehe voll unter dampf.
> Nun kenne ich fast alle gewässer in westfalen - auch den möhnesee, dort habe ich am stockumer damm brassen gefangen, die eine größe wie klosetdeckel hatten und bei mutti höcker, am anfang vom möhnesee hechte sowie vom boot aus barsche und hechte - liegt zig jahre zurück.
> ...


----------



## Tonsteine (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo liebe HS Freunde. 
Gibt es eigentlich schon Makrelen an der Schleuse? Wir kommen am 26.07. Kann ich dann mit Ihnen rechnen? 
;-)
Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## LAC (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Tonsteine schrieb:


> Hallo liebe HS Freunde.
> Gibt es eigentlich schon Makrelen an der Schleuse? Wir kommen am 26.07. Kann ich dann mit Ihnen rechnen?
> ;-)
> Viele Grüße
> Uwe



Uwe, an der schleuse kaum, jedoch an der langen mole könnte ich es mir vorstellen.
Makrelen, werden ja jetzt schon gefangen.
Gruß


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Das ist eine gute Nachricht. Wir sind in 3 Wochen in HS und unsere Zielfische sind Minithun und Horni. Beifang ist natürlich auch willkommen. Das bringt Abwechslung in die Truhe.


----------



## Tonsteine (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke für die rasche Antwort.


----------



## esox888 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,
Hat jemand von euch dieses Jahr schon Kontakt mit Aalen in Hvide Sande gehabt ??

Gruß esox 888


----------



## sCoPeXx (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hi Esox lt den beiträgen ein paar Seiten vorher ja .


----------



## LAC (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



esox888 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Hat jemand von euch dieses Jahr schon Kontakt mit Aalen in Hvide Sande gehabt ??
> 
> Gruß esox 888


 
Ich nicht, jedoch reichlich angler, d.h. sie sind da und nach den berichten und wie ich es gesehen habe, wurden schon reichlich aale gefangen - sie waren so wild, dass sie an der schleuse auf heringspaternoster sogar gegangen sind - unvorstellbar aber wahr.
Die guten fangplätze kennst du sicherlich - ich fange sie im mittelwasser auf tauwurm, dann muss ich nicht mit den krabben kämpfen.


----------



## diedel38 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin moin HS Angler,
Will Euch nur mal den Mund Wässerig machen mit meinen HS Heringen im Endstadion - ha-ha-ha
bekommt Ihr da nicht auch Appetit ?
Wünsche allen einen guten Fang, ich werde hoffentlich im August dann Makrelen fangen.
Gruß  diedel38


----------



## raxrue (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



okram24 schrieb:


> @LAC: Wer ist eigentlich der Bärtige mit dem schütteren Haar auf dem einen Foto?





Nanu..hat Otto seine Haare schon immer offen getragen


----------



## raxrue (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



diedel38 schrieb:


> Moin moin HS Angler,
> Will Euch nur mal den Mund Wässerig machen mit meinen HS Heringen im Endstadion - ha-ha-ha
> bekommt Ihr da nicht auch Appetit ?






Sowas Leckeres anschauen zu müssen grenzt ja schon an Körperverletzung im Seelischen Bereich...die Rache wird folgen in Form von Bildern von 4 cm Starken T-Bone Steacks vom Weber Grill #6


----------



## porscher (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

na los. bilder her.


----------



## LAC (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ diedel 38

Das sieht wirklich gut aus - lecker, lecker, lass es dir schmecken!
Gut das wir hvide sande haben
.


@raxrue

Einige sagen zu mir: Wenn der verstand wächst, müssen die haare weichen. Was sie nicht wissen - mir ist in jungen jahren der haarfön explodiert. Und was sie nicht sehen, die sind nicht verschwunden, die sind einfach gewandert und sind jetzt im brustbereich -  tierisch dieser pelz.
Nun bist du schlauer und bist im bilde.
:q:q:q:vik:


----------



## Dortmunder (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich weiß, dass letzte Boardietreffen liegt nicht soweit zurück, aber was wäre mit einem schönen Sommertreffen so zwischen dem *19.07 und 08.08.14*?
Oder ist der der Bedarf gedeckt und die Fachgespräche abgegrast?!:q
Würde mich freuen, wenn evtl. spontan ein Treffen stattfinden würde.


Viele Grüße  

@Otto, vielen Dank für die Nachricht, ich freu mich schon aufs Fliegenfischen !!!!:vik:


----------



## LAC (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Dortmunder

Dieses letzte bordietreffen, war ja ein spezielles :q da es nur für die wilden heringsangler kurzfristig angesetzt war. War super! Nun kann ich mich nicht mehr entsinnen,  im welchen monat die anderen immer waren, ich meine sie waren im sommer. Dieses ist jedoch egal, jedenfalls sollten schon einige angler da sein. 

Ich glaube, einige sind immer da - da das anglerboard ja eine droge ist und unsere bordies  nur eins im kopf haben - fisch, fisch, fisch .:q:q Also müssen wir ein neues planen, damit der kopf befreit wird und die gedanken im kopf realität werden.

Der zeitraum 19.7.-08.08.14 ist ja gut.
Wer ist von den bordies bzw. stillen leser in der o.g. zeit in hvide sande. Einfach kurz melden


----------



## okram24 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wir sind leider erst ab 16.08. oben!


----------



## MatSa (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,

wir sind vom 2.8. bis zum 16.8. da!


----------



## troutscout (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



MatSa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir sind vom 2.8. bis zum 16.8. da!



hey matthias, 
wir sind ab samstag schon vorort....leider wird es wohl nix gemeinsamen aktionen von der mole oder am p+t....schade!!!!#t:c


----------



## Tonsteine (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,
Ich wäre für mit Familie ab 26.07.2014 bis 09.08.14 in Hvide Sande,  das wäre super.
Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## MatSa (2. Juli 2014)

troutscout schrieb:


> hey matthias,
> wir sind ab samstag schon vorort....leider wird es wohl nix gemeinsamen aktionen von der mole oder am p+t....schade!!!!#t:c



Ja, echt schade - euch und okram24 verpassen wir leider. Vielleicht passt es 2015 wieder.


----------



## troutscout (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



MatSa schrieb:


> Ja, echt schade - euch und okram24 verpassen wir leider. Vielleicht passt es 2015 wieder.



ja, das passt dann bestimmt...bis dahin "the show must go on" --- tight lines und einen schönen urlaub euch!|wavey:


----------



## okram24 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ja ich wünsch euch auch einen schönen Urlaub!

Und berichtet mal über die aktuellen Fänge, weil wir direkt im Anschluß oben sind!


----------



## Naish82 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin, 

wir werden vom 09.08. für 2 Wochen oben sein.
Wie siehts eigentlich mit Plattfisch von der neuen Mole aus?
Habe das letzte mal vor ca 16 Jahren in HS geangelt, damals konnte man sich vor Platten kaum retten.
Hätte Lust es einmal mit Buttlöffel zu versuchen und n bischen was für´s Abendessen zu fangen. 
Wie verhält es sich (nicht zuletzt wegen der Mole) mit Strömung? Wieviel Gramm sollte der Löffel haben?

Danke und Gruß, 
Lars


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hoi Naisch 

Seit dem die Hafeneinfahrt von Sand befreit wird sieht es mit Platten eher nicht so gut aus ( sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen ) eher alle zu klein.
 Ich probiere es auch nicht gezielt diese zufangen ( zugegeben ich selber habe in 8 jahren nicht eine gefangen  aber mein kleiner Bruder eine mit 12 cm  )

Ich muss dieses Jahr mindestens eine erwischen  ich werde mich aber auf Thorsminde konzentrieren und dort 2 3 Versuche starten 
Bin auch für Tipps Dankbar.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## LAC (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hoi Naisch
> 
> Seit dem die Hafeneinfahrt von Sand befreit wird sieht es mit Platten eher nicht so gut aus ( sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen ) eher alle zu klein.
> Ich probiere es auch nicht gezielt diese zufangen ( zugegeben ich selber habe in 8 jahren nicht eine gefangen  aber mein kleiner Bruder eine mit 12 cm  )
> ...




Patrick, das ist ein offenes wort und ich gebe dir recht, diese hafeneinfahrt ist eine ständige buddelstelle und dein kleiner bruder hätte eine bessere chance, platte zu erwischen wenn er den hotspot kennt. Ich habe mir diesen mal angeshen wie kinder aus hvide sande dort erfolge verbucht haben. Das ist der platz, wo der sand an land gepumt wird - da gibt es auch kein materialverlust, da kann er sie einfach aufheben.

Den bereich um hvide sande ist für mich kein guter angelplatz für platte. Natürlich sind dort auch welche, aber dieser bereich ist nicht so gut, wie einige stellen südlich oder nördlich von hvide sande, wo muschelbänke sind
Aber überall wo wasser ist, sind auch fische, man muss nur die art kennen, dann finden. bzw. mit der richtigen methode am haken bekommen. Mehr ist das nicht und da kann es schon mal sein, dass man einige male im urlaub kein großes glück hat, weil irgend etwas nicht stimmt - da kaum ein fisch am haken gegangen ist.
Das hat ja jeder schon erlebt.


----------



## raxrue (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ diedel 38
> 
> Das sieht wirklich gut aus - lecker, lecker, lass es dir schmecken!
> Gut das wir hvide sande haben
> ...





AAhhhaa..immer nach dem Motto..er war ein Jüngling mit Lockigen Haar....nun hat er nur noch am Ar... ein Paar :q:q:q:vik:

Oder doch mehr so..... auf dem Gipfel liegt zwar schon der Schnee..aber im Tal da grünt es immer noch....


----------



## PetriJünger1904 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Leute.
Bin neu hier und bin gerade mit meiner family in bjerregaard imUrlaub!
Ich würde gerne die nächste Woche mal ne Runde angeln gehen.
habe spinn und brandungssachen mit!
könnt ihr mir nenpaar tips geben wo und wie ich es mal versuchen kann?
Bedanke mich im Voraus bei Euch!
gruss an alle


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> AAhhhaa..immer nach dem Motto..er war ein Jüngling mit Lockigen Haar*....nun hat er nur noch am Ar... ein Paar :q:q:q:vik:
> *
> Oder doch mehr so..... auf dem Gipfel liegt zwar schon der Schnee..aber im Tal da grünt es immer noch....


 

 Was soll Otto mit einem* "Paar"* am Ar...?
 Ein paar Haare würden ihm sicher reichen.:q


----------



## LAC (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ raxrue @ J. breidhardt

Ihr beiden macht euch ruhig lustig über mich, noch bin ich stark behaart, so hat es eine krankenschwester zu mir gesagt - also schön vorsichtig sein, denn sie erwähnte weiter, ich hätte sogar haare auf den zähnen und ein spitze zunge.
- sie fummelte ein bischen rum und sagte weiter, jetzt sind sie auch noch aalglatt.

 Als sie dieses sagte, bekam ich einen schock und erwähnte, das kann nicht wahr sein - doch,  sagte sie !
Ich schämte mich richtig und erwähnte,  haare auf den zähnen, ich habe doch keinen bär geküsst !

 Also ihr beiden schön vorsichtig sein, denn wenn einer haare auf den zähnen hat und ein spitze zunge  und gleichzeitig ein aalglatter ist - dann geht hier richtig die post ab - bzw. hier nennt man es posting .|supergri|supergri|supergri wenn ihr falsch zeugnis postet:vik:

 @ PetriJünger1904 
 Sei gegrüßt, einfach in bjerregard über die dünen ans meer gehen und auf platte angeln - die ecke zählt zu den guten fangplätzen. 
 Mit der spinnrute kannst du noch auf honrnhecht in hvide sande oder im fjord in nymindegabe - oder weiter südlichen - auf barsch und hecht sowie rotauge.


----------



## PetriJünger1904 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke LAC für die Infos!
gruss petrijünger1904


----------



## raxrue (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was soll Otto mit einem* "Paar"* am Ar...?
> Ein paar Haare würden ihm sicher reichen.:q




Ein Schelm welcher Arges denkt...???!!!  und was sind schon Haare??  Fell!!


----------



## raxrue (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ raxrue @ J. breidhardt
> 
> Ihr beiden macht euch ruhig lustig über mich, noch bin ich stark behaart, so hat es eine krankenschwester zu mir gesagt - also schön vorsichtig sein, denn sie erwähnte weiter, ich hätte sogar haare auf den zähnen und ein spitze zunge.
> - sie fummelte ein bischen rum und sagte weiter, jetzt sind sie auch noch aalglatt.
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> LAC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ raxrue @ J. breidhardt
> ...


----------



## Tauwurmbader (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hvide Sande,

werde ich mir mal genauer unter meiner Brille halten.

Denn nach dem Urlaub ist,



vor dem Urlaub. Ich bin gespannt|bla:


Petri


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Tauwurmbader schrieb:


> Hvide Sande,
> 
> werde ich mir mal genauer unter meiner Brille halten.
> 
> ...




 Keine zu großen Hoffnungen hegen. Ist was für Freaks, die auch ohne große Fänge einen Urlaub genießen können.


----------



## Tauwurmbader (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Na das bin ich doch, auch wenn mal nichts am Hacken zappelt,
genisse ich die Natur.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Tauwurmbader schrieb:


> Na das bin ich doch, auch wenn mal nichts *am Hacken* *zappelt,
> *geniesse ich die Natur.


 

 Wird wohl nicht passieren.


----------



## angler1996 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

oller Purist:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> oller Purist:m


 

 Schon wieder erwischt.|smash:


----------



## angler1996 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

leiste Abbitte:q|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> leiste Abbitte:q|wavey:


 

 Sollten wir irgendwann 1:1 umsetzen.#6


----------



## LAC (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ raxrue @ J Breithardt

So eine fellpflege liebe ich auch, oft habe ich einen bär gekrault und abgefüllt mit friesengeist, denke sehr oft daran, sie werden dann handzahm und das tierische verschwindet. |supergri
Jürgen, so ein treffen bei dir, finde ich gut - können wir mal ins auge fassen - sende dir mal eine pn, wann ich in der gegend bin. 
Wo wohnt denn unser friesengeist raxrue.

@ alle
Wie sieht denn unser anglerboard-treffen in hvide sande aus, wer nimmt das denn jetzt in der hand und erfasst alle bordies, die gerne kommen möchten. Wenn der termin steht kann ich z.b. eine hütte (esehäuser/nymindegab) reservieren. Können uns aber auch in hvide sande treffen, dann kann ich sie alle noch mit ins aquarium nehmen, und ihnen etwas über die einzelnen fischarten erklären.
Einer muss sich jetzt opfern und den termin planen, da ich momentan keine zeit habe - von nichts kommt nichts .
Also bewegt euch.


----------



## MatSa (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,
mein Vorschlag für das Anglerboard-Treffen:
Montag 04.08. oder Dienstag 05.08.
In diesem Zeitraum wären nach den letzten Beiträgenortmunder, Tonsteine und ich in HS.
Als Ort würde ich wie von LAC erwähnt die Esehäuser in Nymindegab vorschlagen.
Was haltet ihr von diesem Termin? Wer ist in diesem Zeitraum noch vor Ort?
Danke für Antwort!

Matthias


----------



## Dortmunder (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



MatSa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Vorschlag für das Anglerboard-Treffen:
> Montag 04.08. oder Dienstag 05.08.
> In diesem Zeitraum wären nach den letzten Beiträgenortmunder, Tonsteine und ich in HS.
> ...


 
Hallo, also ich würde auch den Montag 04.08 oder den Dienstag 05.08 nehmen. Der Ort ist auch gut. Bin dabei.

Viele Grüße :vik:


----------



## LAC (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Alle

Ich finde den ort bzw. die esehäuser als treffpunkt sehr gut - man kann dort grillen und sollte schlechtes wetter sein, sind wir in der hütte geschützt und eine toilette ist dort auch. Werde die hütte reservieren, für den 04.08.2014



*Angelboard -Treffen*
*Termin: Montag 04.08.2014*
*19.00 Uhr*
*Esehäuser in Nymindegab* am Anfang vom Ringköbing-Fjord.

Mitglieder die kommen:

Dortmunder
Tonsteine
MatSa
LAC + 4 Pers.

Alle weiteren mitglieder aber auch leser, die zu dem zeitpunkt in hvide sande bzw. am ringköbing-fjord sind, können zum treffen kommen, wir freuen uns über jede person ob groß oder klein
Für jedes Mitglied freue ich mich, sie können sich eintragen und dann wieder einstellen.
Aber auch frauen können kommen, sie müssen nicht mitglied sein.
 Gruß


----------



## fly-martin (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo

Bin auch wieder ab nächste Woche in Bjerregard ... mit Spinn und Fliegenrute. Mal sehen was von der neuen Mole in Hvide Sande geht ( während meine Mädels im Museum ocer beim shoppen sind )....
Zudem habe ich mein Kajak mit Rutenhaltern versehen ... eventuell findet man ja ne schöne Stelle im Fjord um Barsche zu ärgern?
Ach ja ... mit meiner Kleinen wollte ich auch mal einen Ausflug an einen Forellensee machen ... Ihre pink Farbige Rute einweihen ( Sie ist ganz stolz auf das Teil mit Ihren 6 Jahren ).

Schaun mer mal was so geht ... und wenn nicht war es wenigstens erholsam


----------



## fly-martin (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Zum Treffen sind wir leider schon wieder zuhause ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



fly-martin schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bin auch wieder ab nächste Woche in Bjerregard ... mit Spinn und *Fliegenrute. Mal sehen was von der neuen Mole in Hvide Sande geht* ( während meine Mädels im Museum ocer beim shoppen sind )....
> Zudem habe ich mein Kajak mit Rutenhaltern versehen ... eventuell findet man ja ne schöne Stelle im Fjord um Barsche zu ärgern?
> ...




 Würde mich über einen Bericht sehr freuen.:m


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,
schade dann bin ich auch leider wieder zwei Tage zu Hause.
Na ja irgendwann kappt es schon nochmal, vielleicht ist der süddeutsche Purist ja auch mal wieder vor Ort.


BG
Carsten


----------



## LAC (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ fly-martin

 Martin, wann willst du denn mit dem Kajak mit rutenhalter im Fjord die Jungfernfahrt machen - könnte auch mal wieder mit dem Kanu fahren.
 Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin,
> schade dann bin ich auch leider wieder zwei Tage zu Hause.
> Na ja irgendwann kappt es schon nochmal, vielleicht ist der *süddeutsche* Purist ja auch mal wieder vor Ort.
> 
> ...


 

 Bei Erdkunde hattest du Rücken? |evil:


----------



## LAC (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Jürgen, Carsten sieht das etwas anders, mit dem wort "süddeutschen" wollte er nur sagen,  dass dort die menschen großen wert auf ihre sprache und schreibweise legen, fremde einfüsse sind nicht erwünscht.
 Ich verstehe dieses, denn je enger die täler, je kleiner die köpfe. 
 Seh, das bitte nicht so eng, von den höhen des bergischen landes.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

hej Jürgen, 
woher weißt du das?
aber bei uns ist alles hinter der Elbe Süddeutschland,  ihr seid also klar in der Überzahl
evtl komm ich sogar Ende August in deine Gegend.

bg
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> hej Jürgen,
> woher weißt du das?
> aber bei uns ist alles hinter der Elbe Süddeutschland, ihr seid also klar in der Überzahl
> evtl komm ich sogar Ende August in deine Gegend.
> ...


 

 Dann melde dich vorher, alter Schlickwühler.:m


----------



## cb9975 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Zusammen!
Nach den ersten 6 Tagen Urlaub in Hvide Sande möchte ich angeltechnisch ein kleines Feedback geben. Ansonsten bin ich ja ein stiller Mitleser im Forum aber heute möchte doch ein paar Infos zur LAge weitergeben. 

Auf beiden Molen werden aktuell dank des warmen Wetters wieder Makrelen in ordentlichen Stückzahlen gefangen (4-5 pro Std und Angler). Die meisten verwenden Posenmontagen mit Fetzenköder. 

Vom Strand hab ich 3x angelt und konnte jeweils 4-5 Flundern mit Wattwurm überlisten. Die Fische waren zwar gerade maßig aber ich habe sie alle bis auf eine wieder in die Freiheit entlassen.

Highlight bis jetzt war die heutige Ausfahrt mit der MS Solea zum Makrelenangeln. 3Std Tour, die See war glatt wie ein Ententeich aber mir war dennoch kotzübel. 
Nach 20 Minuten Fahrt auf Meer gings dann los, anfangs sehr schleppend aber nach ein paar Positionswechsel bogen sich dann doch die Ruten. Gefangen wurden die Makrelen meist im Mittelwasser bzw direkt nach absinken der Montage. Wassertiefe lag meist zwischen 18 -22 m. Konnte insgesamt 12 schöne Fische fangen (3 gingen im Drill verloren). Durchschnittlich haben alle 20 Angler zwischen 10-15 Makrelen gefangen. Der Crew muss ein Lob aussprechen da sie immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite standen.

Morgen gehts auf die Mole zum Fischen und ich lasse Infos folgen.

Munter bleiben, #6


----------



## porscher (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

hört sich gut an. danke für den bericht.


----------



## okram24 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Last noch ein paar Makrelen bis Mitte August drin!


----------



## raxrue (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> raxrue schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da würde ich glatt vorschlagen, du kommst mit dem Friesengeist (nein, nicht Otto) zu mir.
> ...


----------



## LAC (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen
 war heute an der schleuse  im regen  - sah aus wie eine hering - die gewünschten 4 x 4 habe ich dir vakuum verpacken lassen. 
 Gruß


----------



## porscher (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

schaut man auch in dänemark gerade dieses drama?


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> war heute an der schleuse im regen - sah aus wie eine hering - die gewünschten 4 x 4 habe ich dir vakuum verpacken lassen.
> Gruß


 

 Super, freue mich.#6
 Werde mich revanchieren.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wo das Licht auspustete . 
 Was für ein geiler Deutsch. 
 Ich war ja auch in Deutsch viel Kreide holen , aber das schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus .  Gruß


----------



## Yupii (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Wo das Licht auspustete .
> *Was für ein geiler Deutsch.*
> Ich war ja auch in Deutsch viel Kreide holen , aber das schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus .  Gruß


Wohl einmal zu viel?


----------



## raxrue (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Wo das Licht auspustete .
> Was für ein geiler Deutsch.
> Ich war ja auch in Deutsch viel Kreide holen , aber das schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus .  Gruß




Ich verneige mich vor soviel Wissen.......#6

Rechtschreibung                                                         Worttrennung:             exhalieren                                                                                           Bedeutungen                                       [lateinisch exhalare, zu: halare = hauchen; duften]  (Medizin) ausatmen, ausdünsten                                     (Geologie) Gase und Dämpfe ausströmen                                         schwaches Verb            5                                 Synonyme     zu   exhalieren      ausatmen  ,   ausdünsten  ,   *auspusten*                               Aussprache                          Betonung:                                          exhali̲e̲ren


Rechtschreibung                                                         Worttrennung:             exspirieren                                                                                           Bedeutung                          ausatmen                              schwaches Verb            5                                 Synonyme     zu   exspirieren      ausatmen  ,   ausblasen  ,   *auspusten*                               Aussprache                          Betonung:                                          exspiri̲e̲ren                                                                     Herkunft                          lateinisch exspirare = herausblasen, aushauchen, aus: ex = (her)aus

Vieleicht ist ja hierinnnen die Befriedigung zufinden welche gesucht wird...


----------



## LAC (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Wo das Licht auspustete .
> Was für ein geiler Deutsch.
> Ich war ja auch in Deutsch viel Kreide holen , aber das schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus . Gruß



 @ Team Ahnungslos, 
 ich freue mich, dass du dir gedanken über die zeilen gemacht hast, nun endest du dein posting mit den worten  aus dem film forrest gump, "wer dumm ist, tut dummes". :q:q
 Der film hat filmgeschichte geschrieben und mehrere oskars bekommen. Es ist ja eine literaturverfilmung und als vorlage diente das buch des autors Winsten Groom, der jedoch beim film über die fehlenden handlungsstränge und eine bereinigte sprache klagte. Da ist halt der wunde punkt 
 Sehe diese bitte nicht so eng, diese freiheit der sprache bzw. des schreibens muss man einfach akzeptieren, es ist auch kein problem und ich freue mich, daß du dir über diese "im raum stehenden worte" gedanken gemacht hast, du bist halt getroffen worden:q
  Das ist halt die hohe kunst des schreibens - wie lyrik, die wörter versteht man, aber den inhalt muss man sich suchen - dadurch wird es  interessant und es kann sein, daß man es zig male liest und es trotzdem nicht versteht 
 Dieses gehört alles mit zum anglerboard, denn hier wird ja auch die hohe kunst der angelei beschrieben, jeder liest es einige sogar mehrmals, haben alles verstanden, arbeiten sogar nach plan und ratschlag und verstehen die welt nicht mehr, weil sie nichts fangen.:q
 Man muss alles ganz locker sehen, dann wird man weltmeister 1:0 für deutschland.
 Gruß


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich schau schon über vieles weg , aber manchmal bekommt man so dollen Augenkrebs das mal was gesagt werden muss .
Und nun unterhaltet euch mal wieder über Fische .
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> *Ich schau schon über vieles weg ,* aber manchmal bekommt man so dollen Augenkrebs das mal was gesagt werden muss .
> Und nun unterhaltet euch mal wieder über Fische .
> Gruß




Wohl selbst über eigene Stilblüten.|peinlich


----------



## sCoPeXx (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Toll ist auch wenn der Mathelehrer "Deutsche Sprak schwere Sprak" einem unter die Klausur schreibt


----------



## AAlfänger (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich hab mich auch einen Duden gekauft, der hat mich auch schon viel gehelft!|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

gruß Aalfänger:vik:


----------



## heitzer (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Ich schau schon über vieles weg , aber manchmal bekommt man so dollen Augenkrebs das mal was gesagt werden muss .
> Und nun unterhaltet euch mal wieder über Fische .
> Gruß


 
Du bist wohl ein selbsternannter Zeremonienmeister oder? Da haben wir aber schon lange drauf gewartet. Jedenfalls würde ich Dir unbesehen in Anbetracht Deiner besonderen Verdienste um die deutsche Sprache das große Latrinum verleihen, herzlichen Glückwunsch!:m
Gruß Dirk


----------



## raxrue (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Ich schau schon über vieles weg , aber manchmal bekommt man so dollen Augenkrebs das mal was gesagt werden muss .
> Und nun unterhaltet euch mal wieder über Fische .
> Gruß





Das Schöne ist das nie einer  Ausgepustete  geschrieben hat..#6  also muss das mit dem Augenkrebs schon fortgeschrittener sein....


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

jetzt haben wir es, das Sommerloch ist da.


----------



## Dortmunder (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch einen Duden gekauft, der hat mich auch schon viel gehelft!|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> gruß Aalfänger:vik:


 

Hat die Tisch gewackelt?!|supergri


----------



## raxrue (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dortmunder schrieb:


> Hat die Tisch gewackelt?!|supergri




Muss jetzt auch langsam die Einlage wechseln...wer den Schaden hat spottet jeder Beschreibung:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## AAlfänger (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



> Hat die Tisch gewackelt?!|supergri



Tüchtig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri:vik:

Gruß AAlfänger|wavey:


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



cb9975 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> Nach den ersten 6 Tagen Urlaub in Hvide Sande möchte ich angeltechnisch ein kleines Feedback geben. Ansonsten bin ich ja ein stiller Mitleser im Forum aber heute möchte doch ein paar Infos zur LAge weitergeben.
> 
> Auf beiden Molen werden aktuell dank des warmen Wetters wieder Makrelen in ordentlichen Stückzahlen gefangen (4-5 pro Std und Angler). Die meisten verwenden Posenmontagen mit Fetzenköder.
> ...



 Hallo,

  wie sieht’s aus mit dem Fangberichten. Bin ab dem Wochenende für zwei Wochen in HS. :vik: 
Zielfisch soll die Makrele und der Horni sein. 
  Hab ich gute Chancen? Über Horni habe ich lange nichts gelesen und über Makrele nur den einen Beitrag.
  Wird nichts gefangen oder bloß vergessen zu posten? #c#c


----------



## okram24 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ja, ich würde es auch toll finden, wenn die Boardis, die vor Ort sind, ab und zu mal ein "Hvide Sande aktuell" Posten könnten!


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



okram24 schrieb:


> Ja, ich würde es auch toll finden, wenn die Boardis, die vor Ort sind, ab und zu mal ein "Hvide Sande aktuell" Posten könnten!




Hallo Marko,#h

ich mache jetzt mal ein "HS aktuell" von meinem Schreibtisch aus. Ja, es werden Makrelen gefangen. Otto war bis vor einigen Stunden bei mir und hat es berichtet.:m


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

na aktueller und kompetenter geht's kaum:m
 Lasst mir noch paar übrig
 Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> na aktueller und kompetenter geht's kaum:m
> *Lasst mir noch paar übrig
> *Gruß A.


 

 Beeile dich doch einfach.|supergri


----------



## mottejm (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Gemeinde,
Ich bin gerade im gelobten Land.
An der Mole werden vereinzelt Makrelen gefangen. Mit Hornis sieht es richtig schlecht aus. Es wir nur vereinzelt mal einer auf der Fjordseite gefangen.
Auf den neuen Mole versuchen es einige Angler auf Grund. Ich habe viele gefragt, aber keiner hatte etwas.
Wir waren 2x mit der Solea auf Makrentour. Beim ersten mal bei ruhiger See hatten wir 70 Stück und ein paar richtig große mit 45cm und ausgenommen über 600g, 2 Platten und eben Knurrhahn. Die 2 Tour war mit Westwind und anständigen Wellen da haben wir 41 Stück und einen kleinen Dorsch gefangen. Es haben auch einige Angler die Fische gefüttert, hat schon gut geschaukelt.
Dazu noch gut Forellen in No gefangen, Miesmuscheln gesammelt und ein paar Ausflüge gemacht.
Die Kinder haben ein paar Eimer voll Barsche gefangen.
Alles in allem ein schöner Urlaub.
Ach ja heute hat ein deutscher Touri an der Schleusse einen 1m Lachs mit seiner Hornimontage gefangen und illegaler weiße mitgenommen und nicht wieder eingesetzt. Ich dachte immer das sind Geschichten mit den Lachse an der Schleusse, aber ich habe es mit eigenen Augen gesehen. Das nicht wieder einsetzten soll wohl 3.000,- Krone Strafen kosten, wenn man erwischt wird.

Motte


----------



## LAC (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Motte
 Danke für die information -  nicht schlecht dein fang, war doch ok. Das mit der mefo ist natürlich der hammer - aber solche menschen sind halt unter uns anglern.
 Gruß


----------



## sCoPeXx (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Scheint ja gut zu laufen in HS mal abgesehen von der gerissenen Meerforelle / Lachs. Ich hoffe wenn ich da bin ist noch was auf Makrelen möglich.


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Geht mir genauso. Ich komme am 06. September für zwei Wochen hoch. Wenn der Sommer lange hält, hoffe ich noch auf Mini-Tune.


----------



## mottejm (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,
Wie lange sind die Makrelen normalerweise in HS. Wir sind die letzte Augustwoche vermutlich noch mal da. Geht da noch was?
Danke für die Info.

Es kann gestern natürlich auch eine Mefo gewesen sein.
Der Fisch war komplett Silbern, ca. 1m lang und hatte das für Lachsfische typische Hackenmaul.
Ich hatte leider keinen Foto dabei.

Motte


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Lachse und Mefos haben kein Hackenmaul.#d


----------



## Dortmunder (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Lachse und Mefos haben kein Hackenmaul.#d


 
Bilden Lachse nicht, wenn sie in Ihre Laichgewässer ziehen, diese charakteristische Unterkieferverformung aus?  Die leicht nach oben gebogen durchaus wie ein Hakenmaul aussieht? Und ich meine doch auch das sie sich von blank Silber in ein oliv-Braun verfärben, oder sehe ich das falsch?!#c

Viele Grüße

Christoph


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dortmunder schrieb:


> Bilden Lachse nicht, wenn sie in Ihre Laichgewässer ziehen, diese charakteristische Unterkieferverformung aus? Die leicht nach oben gebogen durchaus wie ein Hakenmaul aussieht? Und ich meine doch auch das sie sich von blank Silber in ein oliv-Braun verfärben, oder sehe ich das falsch?!#c
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Christoph


 

 Hallo Christoph,

 du siehst alles richtig. Aber trotzdem haben sie kein Ha*ck*enmaul.:m


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Juli 2014)

mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wie lange sind die Makrelen normalerweise in HS. Wir sind die letzte Augustwoche vermutlich noch mal da. Geht da noch was?
> Danke für die Info.
> 
> ...


Ich hab letztes Jahr in der ersten septemberwoche noch welche von der Mole gefangenen mit der solea hat es wohl auch noch geklappt. Wenn es schon sonnig ist, am besten noch mit ostwind, solltest klappen.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Christoph,
> 
> du siehst alles richtig. Aber trotzdem haben sie kein Ha*ck*enmaul.:m





Jürgen, Du bist aber auch ein Stänkerbüddel, es gibt doch den High Heel Lachs


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Jürgen, Du bist aber auch ein Stänkerbüddel, es gibt doch den High Heel Lachs


 

 Carschten,#h

 halte dich vornehm zurück, ansonsten gibt es im August kein Bier von mir.


----------



## Dortmunder (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Christoph,
> 
> du siehst alles richtig. Aber trotzdem haben sie kein Ha*ck*enmaul.:m


 

AHHHHHHH!!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## LAC (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Dortmunder

genau gesagt ist das ein geschlechtsmerkmal - denn wer hat schon einen haken - nur ein männchen:q:q

Es ist eine verformung des unterkiefers - nun kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob er mit dem laichhaken sich die weibchen greift, jedenfalls sehen die weibchen anhand seines hakens, dass es ein männchen ist. Die schminken sich auch noch, denn sie wollen beim greifen schön gefärbt sein.
Das ist wie im normalen leben, da färbt man sich auch wenn man zur jagd geht und hofft, dass der laichhaken sie überzeugt.:q:q
 Nebenbei erwähnt: haben sie es geschafft, sterben einige vor schwäche - bei einigen bildet sich jedoch der haken zurück, dieses kennt ja jeder. 
Carsten würde jetzt posten - wir sind im sommerloch.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

#h





LAC schrieb:


> @ Dortmunder
> 
> genau gesagt ist das ein geschlechtsmerkmal -* denn wer hat schon einen haken - nur ein männchen:q:q
> *
> ...





Otto,#h

ich meine auch bei dir gestern im Bayrischen Wirtshaus einen 
gesehen zu haben. Kann natürlich auch der Ringfinger gewesen sein, über den du schon länger klagst.:m

Carsten wird jetzt vermutlich jetzt nichts posten, denn dann verliert er sein Bierchen bei mir.:q


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

ich halte mich jetzt mal ganz vornehm zurück und denke mit Freude daran das ich am Samstag in hs bin.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> ich halte mich jetzt mal ganz vornehm zurück und denke mit Freude daran das ich am Samstag in hs bin.:m


 

 S...und.:q


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

jep so ist es:g

 wird aber auch mal wieder zeit,  hoffe das wir uns im nächsten Jahr mal wieder in hs treffen.|bla:


----------



## LAC (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen, 

 Jürgen, dieses bayrische wirtshaus in solingen, wo wir gestern gegessen haben, ist ja ein hot spot und ich wundere mich, dass du solch einen scharfen blick hast - normal grunze ich auch noch, wenn sich der haken bildet und dann noch wie eine sau.  Zum glück hatte ich den mund voll, weil das essen so gut war, sonst hättest du mich angestoßen und gesagt: hör mit dem grunzen auf, auch wenn du schon wieder ans sommerloch bzw. anglerboard denkst.

 Deshalb bin ich so schnell gefahren :q 6,5 std. 2 x rast - futter gegeben - d.h.getankt und kein reh überfahren.


----------



## Dortmunder (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> ich halte mich jetzt mal ganz vornehm zurück und denke mit Freude daran das ich am Samstag in hs bin.:m
> 
> Da schließ ich mich an, wir sind auch ab Sa da, allerdings in der Lodbjerg Hede. Haben wir uns ja ein feines Wetter ausgesucht !:vik:
> 
> @ Otto, ich melde mich dann wenn ich vor Ort bin.


----------



## AAlfänger (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,moin
ich bin ab 30.08 in Lodberg Hede für eine Woche! Da in der Zeit wohl noch mit Makrelen zu rechnen ist, wollte ich noch mal von der Mole in Hvide Sande einen Versuch wagen. Nun habe ich mal eine Frage, ich habe in Vorüpör von der Mole aus mit Paternoster und Pilker als Wurfgewicht gute Erfolge gehabt, dabei muß man aber relativ schnell einholen, um Hänger zu vermeiden! Wenn man nun aber einen halbsinkenden Spirolino nehmen würde, hätte man die Möglichkeit, weit auszuwerfen und brauchte aber nicht so schnell kurbeln|kopfkrat
Hat das vieleicht schon mal jemand probiert?

Gruß AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich hab mir einem 30g snaps Meerforellenblinker gute Wurfweiten erzielt und keine Hänger gehabt. Und auch eine Makrele auf den Blinker direkt gefangen. Sbirolino hab ich noch nicht versucht, aber ich fürchte, damit würdest Du eher zu langsam fischen.


----------



## Dokadan (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Grüß Gott !

Wie sieht in Hvide Sande der Fang auf Makrelen Ende Juli/Anfang August aus?

Von welchem Platz aus lassen sie sich am besten fangen? Im Hafenbecken oder nur vorne an der Mole?

Was sind Eurer Meinung nach die 'besten' Köder?


Viele Grüße


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dokadan schrieb:


> Grüß Gott !
> 
> Wie sieht in Hvide Sande der Fang auf Makrelen Ende Juli/Anfang August aus?
> 
> ...


 

 Frag mal nach den Lottozahlen die nächste Woche gezogen werden. Da werden garantiert viele Tipps kommen .
 Für deine Frage ist wohl der Kachelmann zuständig.#t


----------



## DiscoSteve (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Du Schelm, Jürgen...


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



DiscoSteve schrieb:


> Du Schelm, Jürgen...


 

 Auch Du hackst auf mir rum.:c


----------



## LAC (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Dortmunder
alles klar, am besten morgens oder in der nacht. tagsüber schlafe ich - bei der arbeit ein.:q

@ Dokadan
Der Jürgen ist richtig böse zu dir, vergleicht das mit den lottozahlen, dabei kannst du sie immer - wenn´s schön warm ist und alles stimmt mit den wellen - bis im september fangen. Ich fange sie an der mole, wobei ich auch schon angler gesehen habe, die sie an der schleuse überlisten wollen, das geht auch und ist vergleichbar, als wenn man ein geldstück an der autobahn sucht.
Nun werde ich dir auch noch etwas über die fressgewohnheit der makrele posten, damit nicht mehr solche fragen kommen und wir das sommerloch mit lustigen postings füllen können.

Makrelen jagen nach geruch und stellen wenn sie die beute sehen, die jagd auf sicht um d.h. kurz vor dem zuschnappen, ( wie der hai, der lässt noch die jalousien übers auge runter, damit er sich das drama nicht anschaut :q - der kann kein blut sehen:q)
Was lernt ein angler daraus?
Das man mit naturköder (fischfetzen) eine bessere chance hat, weil die makrelen diese aus weiter entfernung riechen können und zum köder schwimmen.
Mit einem paternoster muss man die makrelen finden - durch werfen bzw. einkurbeln sucht man sie - hat man welche gefunden, kann es sein, dass mehrere gefangen werden. Ist zwar kein schönes angeln, da jede makrele am haken in eine andere richtung will und du glaubst ein tannenbaum hängt dran. Ich glaube, daß die meisten angler dieses machen jedoch nicht wissen, dass bei der landung oft welche abfallen. Da man nur zwei hände hat wenn man eine vom haken entfernt und die andern sich in der zeit abschütteln und zwischen den steinen im wasser verschwinden. So sieht es aus.
Ich fange sie nur mit pose und naturköder, denn nur so lernst du die kraft der makrele kennen und ihre fluchtversuche.
Bedenke, dass eine makrele gerne noch 10 m Wassertiefe unter sich haben möchte, deshalb ist die mole der geeignete angelplatz.
Du kannst sie auch mit dem blinker und sehr gut mit der fliegenrute fangen, aber auch an der mole.
Zu den makrelenpaternoster, möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass diese für den fang von makrelen nur in den nördlichen breiten eingesetzt werden. 
Im mittemeeer z.b. da lachen die makrelen über solch ein lamettabaum - ich habe auch augen unter wasser und eine ist mal zu mir geschwommen und hat zu mir gesagt, da oben ist wieder ein verrückter, der mich mit sein kirmesbesteck fangen will. :q:q
Du kannst es mir glauben, denn ich habe schon einige gefangen und zufällig auch eine große - deutscher rekordfisch. http://www.efsa-germany.de/downloads/DRfeG_2012.pdf
Wenn du noch mehr wissen willst, dann ist hier noch ein link, http://www.anglerpraxis.de/februar06_makrelenfang.htm
was ich mal geschrieben habe, was man auch noch berücksichtigen kann, damit es fluppt. 
So nun wissen alle angler, die auf makrele gehen, was sache ist und wir haben ruhe bis september und können postings fürs Sommerloch erstellen, damit es lustig bleibt.:q



.


----------



## diedel38 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Dortmunder
> alles klar, am besten morgens oder in der nacht. tagsüber schlafe ich - bei der arbeit ein.:q
> 
> @ Dokadan
> ...


LAC(OTTO)
Du Bist nun mal der Fischprofessor und man kann so manches sehr schön von Dir lernen, ich verfolge mit viel Spaß deine 
- Reportagen !!! - 
Mich stört das etliche Angelkollegen sich nicht die Mühe machen und mal zurückblättern wenn Sie eine Frage haben, das Fragen ist ja OK,aber meistens ist die Frage schon etliche Male beantwortet worden.  ;+#c
diedel38


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Da werden wir mal das Sommerloch etwas stopfen mit neuen Fangmeldungen.
  Bin ja heute in HS angekommen.
  Erster Blick ging an die Schleusen. Das waren etwa 10 Angler mit lagen Gesichtern. Das bestätigte mir den Post von Anfang der Woche. Horni ist aktuell etwas zäh.
  Also ab zur Mole. 
  Gegen 19:00 waren etwa 15 Angler dort. Nur einer hatte 2 Stück auf Heringsvorfach mit Heingsblei gefangen. Der Rest war Schneider. Die Meisten hatten einen 20g – 30g Mefo-Blinker.
  Bei den Windverhältnissen kamen sie aber nicht weiter als 30m – 40m raus.
  Laut Hörensagen soll es heute früh besser gewesen sein. Da hatte einer 10  Stück.
  Morgen soll der ablandige Wind noch auffrischen auf 7bt. |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Heute Früh auf dem Weg zum Bäcker.
  Wind spürbar frischer. An der Schleuse waren nur unsere südosteuropäischen neuen EU-Bürger und haben erfolglos versucht ihre Heringsbleie gegen den Wind zu werfen.
  Sonst angeltechnisch nix neues. #q#q#q#q


----------



## MS-Zander (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Da man ja hier viel Positives über Hvide Sande lesen kann werde ich morgen mal einen kurzen Abstecher machen und versuchen den einen oder anderen Fisch zu erbeuten.

Ja das ist sehr optimistisch aber hauptsche ist das es Spaß machen wird


----------



## Double2004 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin moin,

als bisher stiller Mitleser und sehr regelmäßiger DK-Fahrer, habe ich an die HS-Experten nun auch einmal eine Frage und hoffe, auf die eine oder andere brauchbare Antwort. 

In der aktuellen Rute&Rolle ist ein Bericht über das Angeln auf Steinbutt mit Kunst- und/oder geschlepptem Naturköder bei Vejers Strand. Ich werde Mitte August wieder in der Region sein, habe den Thread zum Steinbutt blinkern auch bereits gründlich gelesen und mich würde eure Einschätzung interessieren, ob es einen Versuch wert sein könnte, die Mefo-Rute einzupacken und ein Tobi-Imitat ufernah zwischen den Sandbänken durch den Sand zu ziehen? Falls ja, welche Bereiche des Holmsland Klit könnten dazu besonders vielversprechend sein.

Vorab vielen Dank für konstruktive Antworten.
Double2004


----------



## rippi (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@Double2004

 Das kommt so ein bisschen darauf an in welche Region du fischen willst. Also in Aargab kann ich dir sagen das dass wohl eher nichts wird. Je nachdem wo du wohnst würde ich sagen fahre lieber Richtung Henne Strand/Borsmøse zumindest wenn es ganz gezielt auf Steinbutt gehen soll. Früher gab es auch mal ein mittelgroßes Kies oder Steingebiet in Wurfweite von der Südmole aber ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt noch existiert weil das ja zum "tollen" Lagunenstrand umfunktioniert wurde.


----------



## Double2004 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo rippi,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Wir werden in Houvig/Söndervig sein und zum Probieren würde ich ungern soweit fahren und lieber nördlich von Hvide Sande bleiben. Und laut dem Rute&Rolle-Bericht scheinen die Steinbutts wirklich auf reinem Sandboden zu liegen, sodass man da auch hängerfrei einen Blinker oder leichten Pilker quasi durch den Sand ziehen kann. Hast du es denn in Aargab bereits schonmal ausprobiert gezielt auf Steinbutt?

LG
Double2004


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich hab in Argab schon mit Buttlöffel und Seeringelwurm auf Plattfisch geangelt, ein Steinbutt ist mir dabei aber nicht an den Haken gegangen.


----------



## diedel38 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

wie sieht es z.Z.auf Makrele von der Mole aus ?
Ist jemand vor Ort der berichten kann?
Gruß
diedel38 ;+  #c  #h


----------



## rippi (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ja also Årgab ist allgemein kein guter Plattenstrand zu dieser Zeit, Sternstunden sind zwar möglich, aber meistens wirst du dort jetzt eher untermaßige fangen. Aber da du da ja ehh nicht bist ist es auch egal.  Ein Stück nördlich von Houvig, dort steht so ein Seezeichen dort könntest du es versuchen nur mit Steinbutt wird es auch da schwer werden. Eher schon Scholle und Flunder aber die Chancen für Steinbutt stehen da meines Erachtens immer noch höher als direkt auf dem Klit.  Welche R&R ist das denn die August Ausgabe?

 Du kannst übrigens auf den Steingrund auch problemlos Pilker und Blinker ziehen, dass sind ja mehr kleine Steinchen so mit vielleicht 5-10mm Durchmesser.


----------



## LAC (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



diedel38 schrieb:


> LAC(OTTO)
> Du Bist nun mal der Fischprofessor und man kann so manches sehr schön von Dir lernen, ich verfolge mit viel Spaß deine
> - Reportagen !!! -
> Mich stört das etliche Angelkollegen sich nicht die Mühe machen und mal zurückblättern wenn Sie eine Frage haben, das Fragen ist ja OK,aber meistens ist die Frage schon etliche Male beantwortet worden. ;+#c
> diedel38



@ diedel38
 Das mit dem zurückblättern ist nicht so einfach - das kostet zeit, da man viel lesen muss.  Das beste ist, schnell eine frage stellen und abends bekommt man einen gedeckten tisch serviert. 
 Wenn ich mir die vielen postings hier anschaue, dann freue ich mich richtig. Wenn sie nicht da wären, würde mir wirklich etwas fehlen.


----------



## Double2004 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, rippi. Werde mir die Stelle mit dem Seezeichen mal ansehen. Der von mir angesprochene Bericht ist in der aktuellen R&R-Ausgabe, welche am Donnerstag im Handel erscheint. (Habe sie im Abo bereits erhalten.) Wirklich lesenswert! 

Werde dann Ende August mal berichten, ob es mit dem Steinbutt geklappt hat. Die Alternative ist ja evtl. noch hinter der zweiten Sandbank ein Versuch auf Wolfsbarsch. Ist ja von der Ausrüstung her ähnlich.

Gruß
Double2004


----------



## troutscout (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ diedel38
> Das mit dem zurückblättern ist nicht so einfach - das kostet zeit, da man viel lesen muss.  Das beste ist, schnell eine frage stellen und abends bekommt man einen gedeckten tisch serviert.
> Wenn ich mir die vielen postings hier anschaue, dann freue ich mich richtig. Wenn sie nicht da wären, würde mir wirklich etwas fehlen.



danke otto!!!:vik:ist ein toller thread, aber es gibt ja nunmal auch kein inhaltsverzeichnis....kurze frage an den "Professor". wir war die letzten beiden wochen in skodbjerge und da oft am strand. in sichtweite auf dem meer (Ich würde mal schätzen 300-500 m) trieb mehrere tag eine boje mit einer schwarzen fahne. wir haben uns immer gefragt was die aussagt...weisst du bzw. jemand dazu eine antwort?#c


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

War heute auf Horni. Es geht, aber sehr zäh. 
Hatte in 2 Stunden gerade mal 5 Stück.


----------



## Livio (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



troutscout schrieb:


> .... in sichtweite auf dem meer (Ich würde mal schätzen 300-500 m) trieb mehrere tag eine boje mit einer schwarzen fahne. wir haben uns immer gefragt was die aussagt...weisst du bzw. jemand dazu eine antwort?#c



Moin,

ich vermute das es da noch eine zweite Fahne gab, das ist normalerweise die Kennzeichnung von Fischern wenn sie Netze auslegen. (zwischen beiden Bojen)


----------



## Dortmunder (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo zusammen, hier mal ein kleines Fazit nach Tag drei. Habe mir Sonntag und gestern mal die umliegenden Put and Take Teiche angesehen. Die braucht man meiner Meinung nach die nächsten Tage nicht mit einer Angel aufsuchen!!! Hier wäre ein Bund Suppengrün und eine Schöpfkelle vorteilhafter! Dann könnte man sich vor Ort direkt eine Fischsuppe in der warmen Plörre ansetzen!|supergri!! Makrelenangeln lief heute ganz gut. Konnte neun Stück mit Streamer (blau/weiß) fangen
 Denke wenn sich das Wetter noch ein paar Tage so hält,wird es auch noch so weiter gehen. Viele Grüße Dortmunder:vik:


----------



## Dokadan (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@LAC

Vielen Dank für die Makrelen Infos !


----------



## okram24 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Leute,

Ich will an dieser Stelle noch einmal dran erinnern, dass ich für den 18.08. ein neues Hvide Sande Treffen plane.

Gestern habe ich von einem Arbeitskollegen erfahren, dass er in dem Zeitraum ebenfalls oben ist!

Wer ist noch zu dieser Zeit vor Ort und hat Interesse an einem Treffen?

Auch stille Mitleser sind gern willkommen!


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich will an dieser Stelle noch einmal dran erinnern, dass ich für den 18.08. ein neues Hvide Sande Treffen plane.
> 
> ...


 


 Ich werde still mitlesen.:m


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Jürgen ich dann mal auch. Hier in hs ist ja gerade sowas von geiles Wetter und die Makrelen sollen auch zu fangen sein. Mir egal ich hab noch genug aus Norwegen:g.
bg
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Jürgen ich dann mal auch. Hier in hs ist ja gerade *sowas von geiles Wetter* und die Makrelen sollen auch zu fangen sein. Mir egal ich hab noch genug aus Norwegen:g.
> bg
> Carsten





 Carsten,#h
 bei uns auch. Nur die Makrelen beißen verdammt spitz. Große Tagesfänge gibt's leider nicht.


----------



## raxrue (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Carsten,#h
> bei uns auch. Nur die Makrelen beißen verdammt spitz. Große Tagesfänge gibt's leider nicht.




Also ich hab am meisten Tagesfänge an Makrelen.... und Neidische Gesichter...

wenn ich sie beim Fischer im Hafen am frühen Morgen kaufe..bei Bedarf Eimerweise...und mit dem Eimer dann an der Mole rumlaufe....:g    Immer nach dem Motto...haltet den Dieb..er hat mein Messer im Rücken...


----------



## LAC (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



troutscout schrieb:


> danke otto!!!:vik:ist ein toller thread, aber es gibt ja nunmal auch kein inhaltsverzeichnis....kurze frage an den "Professor". wir war die letzten beiden wochen in skodbjerge und da oft am strand. in sichtweite auf dem meer (Ich würde mal schätzen 300-500 m) trieb mehrere tag eine boje mit einer schwarzen fahne. wir haben uns immer gefragt was die aussagt...weisst du bzw. jemand dazu eine antwort?#c



@ troutscout Das ist die boje vom fischers fritz der frische fische fängt  
Hier mal einen link, was man alles im wasser finden kann
http://www.engel-netze.de/smart5/de...etz-und-markierungsbojen-aufblasbar/index.htm


@ alle
War mal vier stunden am frühen abend angeln an der der schleuse, südliche meerseite. 
Beute: 11 Heringe, 1 Makrele, 3 Aale und 2 Aalmuttern


----------



## diedel38 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Mein Angelkumpel und ich haben gestern und heute je 12 Makrelen gefangen auf der Nordmole,aber richtige Brocken, wir angeln mit 3 er Vorfach + Pelgim 42 gr.,ein dreier bzw. vierer Paket konnte man kaum aus dem Wasser heben über die Felsbrocken.Waren schöne große aber leider nur zu wenige Fische, hat aber Spaß gemacht und das Wetter ist doch z.Z. irre gut für Makrele und auch für uns, wird wohl noch besser werden mit den Fängen. Gefangen wurde auch ein schöner Wofsbarsch, ich schätze mal 60 cm hatte er.
Einige Angler angeln mit 6 Fliegen + Blinker, wenn die Haken mal alle besetzt sind,
möchte ich den Angler mal zuschauen was für  dicke Backen der wohl macht wenn er die hochziehen will !!! Leute angelt doch mit Verstand, bringt viel mehr Spaß und schont die Nerven und auch die Fische.
Also, ich wünsche allen gute Fänge und kein Streß.

diedel38  |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Naish82 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ahoi!
Wie läuft das eigentlich mit den Makrelen? Sind in 2Wochen auch oben, muss man unbedingt Makrelenvorfächer begnutzen oder gehen die ggf auch auch Standard MeFo Blinker (Gno/Snap) von 20-30gr.?

Gruss, Lars


----------



## angler1996 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ troutscout Das ist die boje vom fischers fritz der frische fische fängt
> Hier mal einen link, was man alles im wasser finden kann
> http://www.engel-netze.de/smart5/de...etz-und-markierungsbojen-aufblasbar/index.htm
> 
> ...



 was sind Quappen? Aalmuttern?
 Das ist ja wohl eher weniger
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quappe

 Gruß A.


----------



## Double2004 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Ahoi!
> Wie läuft das eigentlich mit den Makrelen? Sind in 2Wochen auch oben, muss man unbedingt Makrelenvorfächer begnutzen oder gehen die ggf auch auch Standard MeFo Blinker (Gno/Snap) von 20-30gr.?
> 
> Gruss, Lars



Hallo Naish,

jeder der angeltechnisch etwas auf sich hält, angelt meiner Meinung nach eben nicht mit Paternoster, sondern mit Kunstköder oder wahlweise mit Naturködermontage. Die Makrele ist ein toller Angelfisch, dessen Drill an leichtem (Meerforellen-) Gerät wahnsinnig viel Spaß macht. 
Die Angelei mit Pilkrute und Paternoster, bei der ein Großteil der Fische über den Steinen abfällt, ist sehr grenzwertig, wie ich finde.

Gruß
Double2004


PS: Wurde der Wolfsbarsch auch von der Nordmole gefangen?


----------



## diedel38 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ja, der Wolfsbarsch wurde auch auf der Nordmole gefangen.

Ob mit oder ohne Paternoster, ist Ansichtssache,wenn nur 3 Seitenarme benutzt werden finde ich es OK. Man hat ja viele Möglichkeiten die Spaß machen und sollte sich das passende raussuchen. 
 Immer alles Besser wissen bringt auch nichts.
Auch mit Fetzenköder + Spirolino bringt es Spaß und ist auch fängig. Also Angelt wie Ihr das richtig findet aber bitte nicht mit 6-7 Beifängern auf der Mole, das ist vom Schiff schon großer Blödsinn, da reißen die meisten ab und fallen in die Grantblöcke und verenden jämmerlich. 
 Von der Mole ist es schon schwer 3-4 Makrelen hoch zu bekommen.

diedel38  #6#6#6


----------



## LAC (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> was sind Quappen? Aalmuttern?
> Das ist ja wohl eher weniger
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quappe
> 
> Gruß A.



@ Angler 1996
 Ich hatte mich vertan, es sind aalmuttern 
 Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Angler 1996
> Ich hatte mich vertan, *es sind aalmuttern*
> Gruß




Schmecken trotzdem. #6


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Man sieht nicht nur an den Molen fragwürdige Angelmethoden.
  Bei meinen täglichen Spaziergängen an den Schleusen habe ich einige skurrile Hornhecht-Montagen gesehen. So zum Beispiel:
  -          Heringspaternoster an Pose treiben lassen
  -          Makrelenpaternoster mit 3/0er Haken
  -          Spinnrute + Blinker mit Multirolle
  -          Spinnrute + Buttvorfach mit Wurm und 100g (geführt wie ein Blinker)
  -          Spinnrute mit 80g-Pilker und Reker drauf
  -          Heringspaternoster ca. 30 sec. absinken lassen und dann über Grund ziehen und wunden, wenn man Hänger hat
  -          Wasserkugel mit 2m Vorfach mit einer Eisangel
  -          Heringspaternoster an Wasserkugel geschleppt
  -          Spinnrute mit 50+-Blinker und 4/0er Haken
  -          1m Plaste-Telereiserute mit 40iger Schnur und eine 2g Pose

  Das Schlüsselergebnis war aber ein Gespräch mit zwei deutschen Familien. Die waren erst am Forellenpuff, dann auf der Mole, und während des Gespräches wollten sie Horni´s überlisten und abends Brandungs-Angeln betreiben. Dies aber alles mit einer Rute und Montage. Das kuriose war, sie taten extrem Überlug und was kostet die Welt. Kochen gibt es nicht im Urlaub. Gegessen wird nur in der Gaststätte. Die Kinder beider Familien versuchten krampfhaft herauszubekommen, welcher Nachtisch der Größte war. Aber bei Kott keine zweite Rute leisten können.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Friedfisch0185 schrieb:


> Man sieht nicht nur an den Molen fragwürdige Angelmethoden.
> Bei meinen täglichen Spaziergängen an den Schleusen habe ich einige skurrile Hornhecht-Montagen gesehen. So zum Beispiel:
> - Heringspaternoster an Pose treiben lassen
> *- Makrelenpaternoster mit 3/0er Haken
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Angler 1996
> Ich hatte mich vertan, es sind aalmuttern
> Gruß



Danke und der Herr untendrunter hat natürlich auch recht|wavey:
 Gruß A.


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@Jürgen
meinst du mit Multi eine Baitcaster?
Ich meine mit Multi so eine, die ich in Norge benutze. Fassung 600m oder mehr.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Friedfisch0185 schrieb:


> @Jürgen
> meinst du mit Multi eine Baitcaster?
> Ich meine mit Multi so eine, die ich in Norge benutze. Fassung 600m oder mehr.


 

 Geht in meinem Fall schon Richtung "Baitcaster". 
 Auch wenn bei meinen Modellen der Begriff "Baitcaster" in Deutschland bei Produktion noch ein Fremdwort war.:m


----------



## Naish82 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke für die Antworten. Habe eh keine paternoster und will mir auch sicher keine kaufen. Wollte nur wissen ob es lohnt mal mit mefo geschirr dort mal etwas spinnen zu gehen.
Ist in Hvide Sande eigentlich nich dieser kleine Angelladen bzg Angelschein? Früher war da so'n kleiner laden (glaube am parkplatz nördlich der Schleuse, fjordseitig) der wattis, zubehör und Erlaubnisscheine verkauft hat. Ist bestimmt schon 16 Jahre her dass ich zum letzten mal dort Angeln war...:g


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Habe eh keine paternoster und will mir auch sicher keine kaufen. Wollte nur wissen ob es lohnt mal mit mefo geschirr dort mal etwas spinnen zu gehen.
> Ist in Hvide Sande eigentlich nich dieser kleine Angelladen bzg Angelschein?* Früher war da so'n kleiner laden* (glaube am parkplatz nördlich der Schleuse, fjordseitig) der wattis, zubehör und Erlaubnisscheine verkauft hat.* Ist bestimmt schon 16 Jahre her* dass ich zum letzten mal dort Angeln war...:g


 


 Na, dann kennst du die frühere Bretterbude (vor 30 Jahren) ja gar nicht mehr.:q

 Heute steht dort ein recht moderner Laden.


----------



## Naish82 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hehe, ich glaub n Holzhäuschen war das damals auch noch. 
Aber dann gibt's da noch nen shop, bei dem ich mir n schein holen kann, ja? #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Hehe, ich glaub n Holzhäuschen war das damals auch noch.
> Aber dann gibt's da noch nen shop, bei dem ich mir n schein holen kann, ja? #6


 
 Das alte Häuschen gabs damals nicht mehr. War schon eine bessere Nr.
 Nördlich der Schleuse Seeseite gibt es gegenüber der Räucherei noch einen weiteren Laden.:m


----------



## Naish82 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Na dass hört sich doch schonmal gut an, danke dir!


----------



## Lappinus (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo zusammen, 
bin gestern in Ringköbing angekommen und würde auch gerne mal fischen gehen.
Gibt es aktuelle Tipps und Tricks für die Gegend?
Muss ja in der letzten Zeit recht warm gewesen sein.
Vielen Dank, 
Jörg


----------



## LAC (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Friedfisch0185 schrieb:


> Man sieht nicht nur an den Molen fragwürdige Angelmethoden.
> Bei meinen täglichen Spaziergängen an den Schleusen habe ich einige skurrile Hornhecht-Montagen gesehen. So zum Beispiel:
> - Heringspaternoster an Pose treiben lassen
> - Makrelenpaternoster mit 3/0er Haken
> ...


----------



## raxrue (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Friedfisch0185 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Man sieht nicht nur an den Molen fragwürdige Angelmethoden.
> ...


----------



## LAC (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ raxrue

Ich wundere mich über deinen scharfen blick, du hast recht, es ist eine fischschuppen rute, was du nicht gesehen hast, daß an der spitze auch der ring fehlt. Es ist meine hvide sande angel, denn damit kann ich alle fische in hvide sande landen, ich kann mich auch frei bewegen, da sie keiner klaut.
Du kennst jedoch nicht den grund, ich schone sie mit den schuppen|supergri|supergri wenn ich die fischschuppen abwasche sieht sie aus wie neu. |supergri - sie ist dann ebay reif.
Andere angler schleifen die korkgriffe und polieren die rute bis sie ein gutes gefühl haben - |supergri|supergri.
Jeder ist da anders veranlagt und ich akzeptiere dieses auch, und wenn sie dann noch einen ständer bekommen|supergri|supergri dann ist das super, dann kann man sie darin aufbewahren und beim anblick bekommt man feuchte augen. Jetzt muss man nur noch damit was fangen - dann ist die welt in ordnung.

Das sie bei mir gut beissen, hat damit was zu tun, 
dass ich das anglerboard lese, da wird mir mitgeteilt, wann sie da sind. :vik:|supergri


----------



## troutscout (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ troutscout Das ist die boje vom fischers fritz der frische fische fängt
> Hier mal einen link, was man alles im wasser finden kann
> http://www.engel-netze.de/smart5/de...etz-und-markierungsbojen-aufblasbar/index.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## fly-martin (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo

Sind auch zurück aus Hvide Sande ( oder besser Bjerregard ) ... und habe nicht viel fischen können.

Geschuldet war es dem heißen Wetter der letzen 2 Wochen ... morgens um 10 Uhr war es 26 Grad im Haus ... und Mittags 30. 

Während meine Mädels in Nymindegab reiten waren war ich an dem Forellensee beim Bauern ... es wurden zwar Fische gefangen aber viel mehr wurden gekeschert .... Mit Fliege war ich hier erfolglos

Mit meiner kleinen Tochter war ich nchmal an dem See mit Posenangel ... werfen kann Sie mit 6 Jahren schon recht gut, allerdings ist es kleinen Kindern nicht einfach zu vermitteln das der gefangene Fisch auch für das Essen getötet werden musss.... eine 2 Kg Forelle und ein heulendes Kind mit intensven Gesprächen in den nächsten Tagen verhinderten weitere gemeinsame Angelversuche.

Auch einen Versuch an der Südmole wollte ich starten ... allerdings war es für die Fliegenrute zu voll und so hab ich mich an die Schleuse gestellt und mit Küstenblinker und Multirolle "Wurfübungen" gemacht ... Neben mir wurden einige Mini Heringe mit Paternoster gefangen ... aber dann wurde es mir hier auch zu voll und ich hab aufgehört.

Mit dem Kajak auf dem Fjord wollte ich es auch versuchen, aber dieses wurde durch die Rinderfliegen ( Bremesen ) zunichte gemacht ... die flogen Attacke die Biester ... und so war nach einem kurzen Paddelausflug schluss.

Alles in allem war es aus Angeltechnischer Sicht nix ..... ausser der Besuch in Skjern bei Korsholm ....der lohnte sich .... da hab ich einige Schussköpfe gefunden....


----------



## LAC (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



fly-martin schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Sind auch zurück aus Hvide Sande ( oder besser Bjerregard ) ... und habe nicht viel fischen können.
> 
> ...




 Martin, dann hast du deine tochter ja geprägt fürs leben - sei froh, sie wird dir keinen angler mit ins haus bringen.:q
 Gruß


----------



## fly-martin (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Tja, nach einige Tagen waren ihre Worte : Papa, wann gehen wir wieder angeln? Aber totmachen tun wir die Fische nicht... wir schmeißen sie wieder rein.

Ich glaub Sie hat die Vorraussetzungen fürs Fliegenfischen ;-)


Nee, mal im Ernst : Kinder verstehen es zwar, aber erzählen, das ein Tier getötet wird wenn wir essen wollen und dann dabei sein sind 2 verschiedene Dinge ( Sie war nicht direkt dabei, hat aber das Ergebniss gesehen ...)


----------



## Lappinus (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

War gerade mal am Oxriver, wurde wenig bis nichts gefangen. Auch an der Mole nicht viel,  gestern links neben mir eine Makrele,  rechts neben mir eine Makrele und eine kleine Scholle, sonst nichts zu sehen. 
Dann wird mein Angelzeug wohl ruhen müssen.  
Trotzdem schön hier.


----------



## LAC (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Fly Martin
Das ist ja normal, dass kinder beim töten einens fisches die nerven verlieren, wobei sie das fangen von fischen spannend finden.
Wir hatten hier mit feriengästen ein erlebnis zum sankt hans aften, da hat ein kleines mädchen mit mir eine puppe gebastelt, sah super aus und dann hat sie diese puppe am stock beim umzug in henne strand getragen bis zum strand. Sie wurde dann mit der anderen puppe vom touristikverein auf dem scheiterhaufen verbrannt. Da war die hölle los, sie hat so geweint und wir konnten sie nicht mehr beruhigen. Ein deutsches fernsehteam war ebenfalls vor ort und drehte über sankt hans aften einen film, nun ist ihre puppe aber auch sie - schluchzend - festgehalten worden. 

 Zurück zum fisch. Ich steche ja jeden fisch, der die maaße hat ab und verwerte ihn - bin halt ein kochtopfangler |supergri Beherrsche auch das fliegenfischen, jedoch auch da verwerte ich jeden fisch. Ich habe selbst auch ein problem, da ich keinen fisch wieder schwimmen lasse, wenn ich ihn vom haken löse - ich kann ihn nicht frei lassen und bye, bye auf wiedersehen  sagen mit den gedanken , tschüss  morgen bist du wieder reif - dann hängst du wieder dran.
 Dieses hat natürlich einen grund,  da ich mal vor zig jahren engl. untersuchungen vorliegen hatte und ich mich damals damit befasst habe, was mit den fischen passiert, wenn man sie wieder schwimmen lässt - auch mit schonhaken. Sie wurden elektrisch nochmal gefangen, es würde den rahmen sprengen, wenn ich es erwähnen würde.
 Gruß


 .


----------



## fly-martin (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@LAC - ich bin auch ein Kochtopfangler und kenne ebenfalls Untersuchungen zum Thema "Überlebensrate" ... und darum hab ich meiner Kleinen auch verschiedene Dinge erklärt ... z.B. das sie Fische immer mit nassen Händen anfassen soll. 

Mal schauen wie sie sich punkto Angeln weiterentwickelt ... wichtig ist das sie Spass dran hat und lernt 


Ich sag immer : sie muss nicht ein Schwein schlachten können, aber sie soll schon wissen woher ein Kottlet kommt


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



fly-martin schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Sind auch zurück aus Hvide Sande ( oder besser Bjerregard ) ... und habe nicht viel fischen können.
> 
> ...


 

 Hallo Martin,#h

 ein Tipp von mir:

 Wenn es bei diesem Wetter auf den Molen zu voll ist, dann gehe ich mit Badehose und Rute zwischen Nordmole und Hafenausfahrt. Da bin ich weit genug von den Molenanglern entfernt. Den Ganzen Bereich habe ich in der Regel für mich alleine. Da kann man bestens mit Fliege uns auch Spiro arbeiten.:m


----------



## LAC (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Fley - Martin
 Martin, du wirst deiner kleinen das sicherlich richtig beibringen, dass sie die angelei und die natur liebt und freude dadurch bekommt.

 Was Jürgen breithardt postet stimmt, da kann man sogar im flachen wasser mit der fliegenrute makrelen fangen - fluppt gut, ich habe mir das spiel - jedoch vor drei jahren - mal angesehen und war erstaunt.
 Gruß


----------



## raxrue (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Fly Martin
> Das ist ja normal, dass kinder beim töten einens fisches die nerven verlieren, wobei sie das fangen von fischen spannend finden.
> Wir hatten hier mit feriengästen ein erlebnis zum sankt hans aften, da hat ein kleines mädchen mit mir eine puppe gebastelt, sah super aus und dann hat sie diese puppe am stock beim umzug in henne strand getragen bis zum strand. Sie wurde dann mit der anderen puppe vom touristikverein auf dem scheiterhaufen verbrannt. Da war die hölle los, sie hat so geweint und wir konnten sie nicht mehr beruhigen. Ein deutsches fernsehteam war ebenfalls vor ort und drehte über sankt hans aften einen film, nun ist ihre puppe aber auch sie - schluchzend - festgehalten worden.
> 
> ...



Servus Otto..mal im Ernst..hast du schon mal einen an der Schleuse beim Pöddern auf Aal gesehen..und wenn ja mit welchen Ergebnis                                                                                                                                                      http://www.bissclips.tv/rute-und-rolle/raubfischangeln/aal-poeddern-64.html


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Servus Otto..mal im Ernst..hast du schon mal einen an der Schleuse beim Pöddern auf Aal gesehen..und wenn ja mit welchen Ergebnis http://www.bissclips.tv/rute-und-rolle/raubfischangeln/aal-poeddern-64.html


 

 Pöddern in über 3m Tiefe halte ich für nicht sehr erfolgreich. Die meisten Aale dürften sich bis zur Oberfläche wieder verabschiedet haben.|rolleyes


----------



## LAC (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Servus Otto..mal im Ernst..hast du schon mal einen an der Schleuse beim Pöddern auf Aal gesehen..und wenn ja mit welchen Ergebnis
> 
> An der schleuse habe ich noch keinen angler auf aal pöddern gesehen.
> In den letzten jahren war ja der aalbestand bis zu 70 % zusammen gebrochen. Jetzt hat er sich etwas erholt, jedoch auch meine drei aale hatten schwimmblasenwürmer.
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Angelprofessor
Vladi, wo bist du ? Ich hoffe, dass alles ok ist. Habe dir eine pn gesendet. Mache mir sorgen. War inzwischen in zadar, wollen auf congar im sept. im kanal gehen - haben ein 9 m RIB boot (festrumpfschlauchboot) mit 180 PS - wenn du willst kannst du mitfahren.[/QUOTE]


 Otto,


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Angelprofessor
> Vladi, wo bist du ? Ich hoffe, dass alles ok ist. Habe dir eine pn gesendet. Mache mir sorgen. War inzwischen in zadar, wollen auf congar im sept. im kanal gehen - haben ein 9 m RIB boot (festrumpfschlauchboot) mit 180 PS - wenn du willst kannst du mitfahren.




Otto,[/QUOTE]

 habe bereits des Öftern  Vladi versucht zu erreichen, leider ohne Erfolg.#q
 Sein Festnetzanschluss vor Ort steht, aber keiner geht dran,.;+;+;+


----------



## LAC (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,



habe bereits des Öftern Vladi versucht zu erreichen, leider ohne Erfolg.#q
Sein Festnetzanschluss vor Ort steht, aber keiner geht dran,.;+;+;+[/QUOTE]

Danke Jürgen, nach der überschwemmung in kroatien ist er förmlich vom boden verschwunden - er wollte gerne mit.
 Vielleicht kann ich ihn locken hier mit.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> habe bereits des Öftern Vladi versucht zu erreichen, leider ohne Erfolg.#q
> Sein Festnetzanschluss vor Ort steht, aber keiner geht dran,.;+;+;+



Danke Jürgen, nach der überschwemmung in kroatien ist er förmlich vom boden verschwunden - er wollte gerne mit.
Vielleicht kann ich ihn locken hier mit. 

[/QUOTE]


 Otto,#h
 glaube nicht, dass das zieht. Die beiden Kreaturen auf dem Bild sind doch schon längst ausgestorben.|supergri


----------



## LAC (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Otto,#h
glaube nicht, dass das zieht. Die beiden Kreaturen auf dem Bild sind doch schon längst ausgestorben.|supergri[/QUOTE]


 Das kann sein und ich dachte die würden noch mit dem schwanz wackeln, wenn man ihnen futter anbietet. :q Aber glaube es mir, ich werde noch einen finden.

 Jürgen, meine pn und deine telefonate haben ja kein erfolg gehabt, nun ging es ihm ja nicht so gut und wenn er im krankenhaus liegt, dann kann es sein, dass er alles lesen kann - außer pn - da er nicht sein passswort kennt. Deshalb sollte man außer geld immer noch das passwort in der brieftashe haben, damit man mit der welt verbunden ist. .
 Mir ist dieses ja auch schon passiert, als ich bei dir oder olav war. Egal,  hoffen wir das beste, daß der alte polarmeerforscher keine kalten füße bekommt.


----------



## Jschleusi (1. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre nach viel zu langer Zeit morgen oder übermorgen mal wieder auf Angeltour nach DK und werde definitiv einen Zwischenstop in Hvide Sande machen. 

Wie schaut es derzeit an Mole und Schleuse aus? 
Hat sich in den letzten Jahren etwas gravierendes geändert? 

Ich werde, denke ich, ganz entspannt mit Fischfetzen an der Pose auf Hornhecht und Makrelen gehen. Da kann ich die Freundin nebenbei bespaßen und sie kann auch mal einen Fisch ganz alleine angeln. 


Viele Grüße


----------



## LAC (1. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Jschleusi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre nach viel zu langer Zeit morgen oder übermorgen mal wieder auf Angeltour nach DK und werde definitiv einen Zwischenstop in Hvide Sande machen.
> 
> ...



 Gravierend nicht, die schleuse ist immer noch da und die nordsee auch, jedoch hat man inzwischen die mole verändert - sie ist länger geworden - mit fischfetzen auf makrele oder hornhecht ist eine gute fangmethode.
 Wünsche dir viel glück !
 Solltest du keine fangen, haben die fische mitleid mit dir, damit du deine freundin nicht nebenbei bespaßen kannst - sondern richtig mit innerlicher ehrlichkeit.|supergri|supergri
 So wie ich die fische kenne, opfern sie dann einen fisch, der muss - obwohl er nicht will - den haken schlucken, damit du nicht als versager bei deiner freundin angesehen wirst. Oft dauert es stunden, da keiner den fischfetzen schlucken will - wer will schon am haken hängen.
 Egal wie man es sieht, du hast gute chancen. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## LAC (1. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Alle
Möchte nochmal ausdrücklich auf die gefahren der nordsee hinweisen. Dieses gilt für alle, ob groß oder klein ob gute schwimmer oder nicht.
Das baden in der nordsee ist lebensgefährlich. 
Folgendes muss beachtet werden. Nie tiefer ins wasser gehen wie bis zum bauchnabel. Wenn man schwimmt, darf man nicht in richtung meer schwimmen sondern nur parallel zum strand. Die Nordsee im gebiet von tipperne bis ende holmslandklit - hat zwei strömungen. Einmal die gezeitenströmung und eine die von nord nach süd geht.
D.h. dass durch die wellen (rücklauf) einmal der schwimmer ins offene meer gezogen wird und gleichzeitig von nord nach süd versetzt wird.
Jährlich ertrinken in diesem abschnitt personen. 
Ein fall der gestern passiert ist. Eine frau badet im knietiefen wasser, eine welle wirft sie um und sie fällt auf ihr knie - die kniescheibe springt raus und dann kam das drama. die wellen machten mit ihr was sie wollten, alles im knietiefen wasser - dann haben fünf mann sie rausgezogen - alles ist nochmal gut gegangen und jetzt läuft sie mit einer schiene mehrere Wochen. Es hätte aber auch anders gehen können. 
Die gefahr ist, dass ein ungeübter schwimmer im freiwasser, nicht mit den wellen klar kommt, denn durch die wellen kann schnell mal wasser im mund kommen. Das ist jedem schon mal passiert. Bekommt er es schlagartig - das kann man nicht im voraus wissen - reagiert der körper sofort darauf d.h. er bekommt einen stimmritzenkrampf, d.h. vom gehirn wird es gesteuert, daß der hals zu gemacht wird. Die Person wird ohnmächtig und da wir im wasser sind säuft die person dann ab - es ist ein trockenes ertrinken - erst wenn der krampf sich gelöst hat - läuft wasser im lungenbereich.

Sollte einer von der strömung rausgezogen werden und er will an land schwimmen, sollte er in richtung süden mit der strömung schwimmen und dann gleichzeitig schräg zum strand - so ist die chance an land zu kommen am größten.
Nur zur information, daß wir keine mitglieder verlieren.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ertrinken
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stimmritzenkrampf
Bei wind und wellengang ist das baden generell nicht erlaubt.


----------



## raxrue (2. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Pöddern in über 3m Tiefe halte ich für nicht sehr erfolgreich. Die meisten Aale dürften sich bis zur Oberfläche wieder verabschiedet haben.|rolleyes




Ich auch nicht ...aber direkt an der Mauer runtergelassenund dann gleich ins Planschbecken..????!!!!!   ein Optimist sucht in jeden Mist, ob nicht noch was zu finden ist...
ein Pessimist ist ein alter Optimist der durch Schaden klug geworden ist...#6


----------



## raxrue (2. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Es kann ja mal einer versuchen und berichten, da ich nicht mit  bohnenstange und  blechdose durch die gegend laufe.|supergri|supergri für´n aal.
Das betrachte ich auch nicht als angeln


Was ist Angeln???...  wer Fängt hat Recht meine ich..  und Stock mit Schnur ist eine Angel wenn am Ende ein Fisch draufbeisst..auf was auch immer..


----------



## LAC (2. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Es kann ja mal einer versuchen und berichten, da ich nicht mit bohnenstange und blechdose durch die gegend laufe.|supergri|supergri für´n aal.
> Das betrachte ich auch nicht als angeln
> 
> 
> Was ist Angeln???... wer Fängt hat Recht meine ich.. und Stock mit Schnur ist eine Angel wenn am Ende ein Fisch draufbeisst..auf was auch immer..



Ja, was ist angeln, nun gibt es verschiedene methoden fische zu fangen, die einfachste methode ist eine schnur mit haken.
 Nun kann man dieses verfeinern, indem man ein stöckchen dran macht, es geht auch mit dem zeigefinger, man kann aber auch zig stöckchen kaufen - man nennt sie angelruten - nun kann  man die schnur über die hand einziehen, aber auch mit einer rolle. Um mehr zu fangen, kann man an der schnur mehrere haken machen - die länge spielt keine rolle, :q mit 3 km länge hat man die nordsee vom thunfisch befreit. Mit 5 haken versuchen einige heringe oder makrelen zu fangen - barsche kann man auch so fangen.  Mit Blechdosen und würmer geht es auch, mit Reisigbesen kann man sie in buchten treiben und mit geräusche lockt man z.b. den wolfsbarsch an - es gibt spezielle wobbler die geräusche für den wolfsbarsch machen  z.b. "spiel mir das lied vom tod"  Mit der senke kann man sie fangen aber auch mit steine. Mit strom springen sie dir im kescher und die indios fangen sie mit früchte - es ist gift.
 Das fangen von fische ist so vielfältig und so interessant, das fängt schon in jungen jahren mit dem magnet am küchentisch an und endet als großmeister an einer put und take anlage.


----------



## raxrue (2. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

[Q1.
 Das fangen von fische ist so vielfältig und so interessant, das fängt schon in jungen jahren mit dem magnet am küchentisch an und endet als großmeister an einer put und take anlage.[/QUOTE]


Tjah Otto..die Methode wird von mir noch verfeinert...der Großmeister geht zur Put und Take Anlage...kauft ein paar Hundert Fische..bringt sie zum eigenen See...und fängt sie dann...#q#q


----------



## LAC (3. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> [Q1.
> Das fangen von fische ist so vielfältig und so interessant, das fängt schon in jungen jahren mit dem magnet am küchentisch an und endet als großmeister an einer put und take anlage.




Tjah Otto..die Methode wird von mir noch verfeinert...der Großmeister geht zur Put und Take Anlage...kauft ein paar Hundert Fische..bringt sie zum eigenen See...und fängt sie dann...#q#q[/QUOTE]

Ich habe es noch etwas mehr verfeinert, bei mir schwimmen sie in der badewanne und ich sitze im wohnzimmer und fange sie beim fernseh glotzen - da habe ich kein platz problem  und muss nicht im müll rumlaufen, wo die anderen angeln |supergri#q.  - mann nennt es home fishing. 
 Nicht das jetzt die angler danach glotzen und zeit verschwenden.


----------



## MatSa (3. August 2014)

Zur Erinnerung : Morgen Anglerboard - Treffen! 
Ich freue mich und bin gespannt.

Matthias 



LAC schrieb:


> @ Alle
> 
> 
> Angelboard -Treffen
> ...


----------



## Floschi (4. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Otto! Was machen die Pilze? 

@Alle: Was geht an euren Ruten?:vik:


----------



## esox888 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Sooo in 9 Tagen und 18 std ist es endlich wieder soweit  
Dann gehtsab nach HS!
Hab nochmal vorher eine Frage zu den aktuellen Makrelenfängen.
Ich habe zwar von einzelenen Fängen hier gelesen aber die großen Makrelenfänge scheinen ja NOCH aus zu bleiben...
Hat jemand in den letzten Wochen bekanntschaft schließen können mit den Mini-thunfischen??

PS: Ist zufällig noch jemand von euch in der Zeit vom 14. -17.08.14 in HS?

Gruß esox 888|supergri#h


----------



## raxrue (4. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Tjah Otto..die Methode wird von mir noch verfeinert...der Großmeister geht zur Put und Take Anlage...kauft ein paar Hundert Fische..bringt sie zum eigenen See...und fängt sie dann...#q#q



Ich habe es noch etwas mehr verfeinert, bei mir schwimmen sie in der badewanne und ich sitze im wohnzimmer und fange sie beim fernseh glotzen - da habe ich kein platz problem  und muss nicht im müll rumlaufen, wo die anderen angeln |supergri#q.  - mann nennt es home fishing. 
 Nicht das jetzt die angler danach glotzen und zeit verschwenden.[/QUOTE]

OOkkeehhh..ich gebe auf..du bist und bleibst der einzige und wahre Großmeister und Angelpapst...ich freu mich schon auf ein Wiedersehen mit Dir und denn nächsten Kaffee (mit süssen Stückchen) spendiere ich dann..oder ich Miete mich mal bei dir ein vorausgesetzt du lässt mich nach meinen Geschreibe hier noch bei dir Rein..|kopfkrat


----------



## okram24 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo MatSa,

wie war das Treffen?



Gruß Marko

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## MatSa (5. August 2014)

Seit Samstag 17 Uhr (nach 11 Stunden Fahrt) endlich wieder in DK. Angekommen in Bjerregard bei 29 Grad. Nach dem Ausladen erstmal in der Nordsee baden gewesen. 
Sonntags ebenfalls das schöne Wetter zum Baden ausgenutzt und Abends dann mit Wathose die südlichen Fjord-Ausläufer besucht, leider ohne Fischkontakt. Das warme Wetter scheint die Vegetation in den Seen sehr zu helfen. Selbst flach laufende Wobbler und Spinner fangen oft Kraut. 
Gestern Nachmittag bei ganz leichten West-Wind die Nordmole besucht. Ca. 5 Angler - gefangen wurde nichts. Anschließend an der Schleuse gab es 2 Hornhechte, es wurden auch einige Platten gefangen. 
Abends dann zum Treffen nach Nymindegab. Otto war schon da. Nach einiger Zeit kam auch Tonsteine mit Sohn. So saßen wir dann zu fünft bis ca. 22:15 Uhr in einer Hütte und konnten uns gut unterhalten. Es war natürlich ein Erlebnis, von  Otto's Leben und seinen vielen Erfahrungen zu hören. 
Da mein Laptop kaputt zu hause steht kann ich nur mit dem Handy hier schreiben. 
Viele Grüße 
Matthias


----------



## okram24 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke für deinen kurzen Bericht, Matthias!

Ich wünsche dir noch viel Glück und halte uns weiter auf dem Laufenden!

Gruß Marko 

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## MatSa (5. August 2014)

Heute Nachmittag bei Wind aus NW und ca.  23 C° nochmals an der Nordmole gewesen - Fänge konnte ich keine beobachten. Danach an der Schleuse einen Hornhecht für den Kühlschrank erbeutet. Mehrere Bisse könnten wir leider nicht verwerten. 

Matthias


----------



## LAC (6. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Floschi
Du fragst was die pilze machen? Habe heute mal einen rundgang - alte stelle wo die großen ameisenhaufen sind - gemacht. Es ist noch zu früh, es muss noch einmal regnen, dann schießen sie aus dem boden.

@ raxrue
Sehe das bitte nicht so ernst und du kannst mich nennen wie du willst ob angelpapst, froschkönig oder qualle, mir ist das egal und es berührt mich nicht, finde es sogar gut, da es diesen thread belebt  Ist halt lustig und ich betrachte ihn schon, als ein poesiealbum für angler, da jeder schreiben kann was er will. Und alle haben ja was zu sagen  z.b. wann die fische die kurve kriegen und in hvide sande einlaufen, bzw. wo sie sich genau aufhalten usw. für jeden ist etwas dabei.
Ich kann schon gar nichts mehr posten, über die fünf fischarten die hier vorkommen, habe alles schon zig mal erwähnt - trotzdem zählt er zu den ganz großen im board.
Irgendwie hat er was, was die angler lieben, die können ja nicht alle bescheuert sein, da kribbelt etwas. Nun muss man ihn nicht psychologisch durchleuchten und aufdecken, wodran es liegt, dann wird er trocken, weil dann der saft raus ist. 
Wenn wir uns treffen - trinken wir natürlich ein käffchen zusammen, das ist pflicht.


----------



## raxrue (6. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Floschi
> Du fragst was die pilze machen? Habe heute mal einen rundgang - alte stelle wo die großen ameisenhaufen sind - gemacht. Es ist noch zu früh, es muss noch einmal regnen, dann schießen sie aus dem boden.
> 
> @ raxrue
> ...




Otto.. mach dir keine Gedanken (oder vieleicht doch) aber ich sehe das auch nicht als Ernst an und du hast recht ..es ist einfach nett hier ein wenig rumzusülzen..|rolleyes also hab mich Lieb..wie ein Hund einen Igel :m


----------



## LAC (7. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

War gestern mal an der langen mole, da war hochbetrieb und alle wollten platte oder makrele angeln - gefangen hatte zu der zeit keiner was. 
Nun kennen sich die angler ja aus und sie gehen diesen weg nicht umsonst, da sie vor dem fang alles berücksichtigen, z.b. sonne, mond und sterne.
Ich sage mal, sie schlagen noch voll zu und die eimer werden sich sicherlich noch im laufe des abends gefüllt haben |supergri und wenn´s nur mit leergut ist.


@ Raxrue - ich liebe stachelschweine, - tiere und einige behaupten von mir, daß ich ein tier bin und oft den stachel einsetze.
Darüber habe ich mir oft gedanken gemacht.
Ich hoffe, dass du mich richtig verstehst |supergri 
stachel, = stechen, innerlich berühren - wörter.|supergri|supergri
Die stachel beim igel oder stachelschwein, sind ja haare - ich habe sie halt auf den zähnen.|supergri|supergri


----------



## troutscout (7. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

[@ Raxrue - ich liebe stachelschweine, - tiere und einige behaupten von mir, daß ich ein tier bin und oft den stachel einsetze.
Darüber habe ich mir oft gedanken gemacht.
Ich hoffe, dass du mich richtig verstehst |supergri 
stachel, = stechen, innerlich berühren - wörter.|supergri|supergri
Die stachel beim igel oder stachelschwein, sind ja haare - ich habe sie halt auf den zähnen.|supergri|supergri[/QUOTE]

otto, da hätte ich was für Dich...kennen uns zwar nicht persönlich (sehr schade!) aber ich denke du hättest deinen Spass...viele grüsse!

http://www.diestachelschweine.de/

p. s. hab sie selber gesehen...sind klasse!#6


----------



## LAC (7. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ troutscout

ich kenne leider die stachelscheine nicht, d.h. ich habe sie noch nie live erlebt, jedoch wurde mir schon einiges davon berichtet, sollen - wie du es ja auch erwähnst - sehr gut sein.
Das einzige was ich wusste, dass erich kästner im gästebuch geschrieben hat: lasst euch niemals rasieren ! 
Dieses ist bei mir hängen geblieben, weil er den punkt voll getroffen hat. 
Die haben ja auch haare auf den zähnen.

Wenn ich das nächste mal in berlin bei der kunst biennale bin, werde ich sie mir mal ansehen.
Gruß

@ alle
Nochmal eine Warnung !
Gestern ist erneut ein badeunfall in hvide sande passiert - ein badegast ist erfasst worden von den wellen der nordsee. Eine andere person springt hinterher und versucht ihn zu retten und ertrinkt. Der andere wurde gefunden und er kämpft um sein leben im krankenhaus - so wie berichtet wird, besteht kaum noch ein chance, dass er es überlebt.
War eine große familie - traurig solche unfälle, die meisten auf unwissenheiten beruhen.
Es geht schneller als manch einer denkt, da kein tourist die gefahren richtig einschätzt bzw. kennt d.h. wie er sich zu verhalten hat im wasser - nicht wenn es zu spät ist und er schon erfasst wird von der Strömung, sondern schon vorher.
Nur mal zur Information - da fließen zig tausend tonnen. Da laufen 1.600 m3 wasser pro sekunde durch - damit man sich das mal bildlich vorstellen kann - das ist aber schwer, wenn man nur ein brause kennt.


----------



## porscher (7. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

gibt es dazu einen zeitungsbericht?


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> gibt es dazu einen zeitungsbericht?


 

 Würde der Bericht die Sache verbessern, oder brauchst Du Stimulation? #c


----------



## porscher (7. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

mit sicherheit nicht. es ist schon schlimm genug. brauchst dich aber nicht gleich angesprochen zu fühlen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> mit sicherheit nicht. es ist schon schlimm genug. brauchst dich aber nicht gleich angesprochen zu fühlen.


 

 Wen sprichst Du denn an? 
 Die an  Deine Signatur glauben? 
|kopfkrat


----------



## LAC (7. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Porscher
 die printmedien sind nicht so schnell, wie die leute hier absaufen.
 Hier eine seite, im internet
http://dagbladetringskjern.dk/soeg#pid:6;id:netsprint-search-search-box-form;query:hvide%20sande
 da werden sofort mehre an einem tag erwähnt. 
 Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass du denkst, ich würde einfach etwas in die tasten hauen und scheixxe schreiben - ich scherze nie, auch wenn meine postings oft schwer verständlich sind, dann muss man sie halt mehrmals lesen sie sind voll mit wahrheiten.
 Willst du mehr wissen, kannst du dich mit der hubschrauber einsatz zentrale  oder mit falk in verbinden treten oder die polizei, bzw. rettungsstation kontaktieren. 
 Auf der insel romö sind vor jahren mehrere menschen innerhalb kürzester zeit ertrunken, aber auch  autos abgesoffen. Es war eine sekte, die in den nachtstunden bei ebbe an der wasserkante ihr ritual abgehalten hat - daß ihre welt untergeht - haben den boden dabei immer geküsst* lach  
 Problem ist, sie haben den knall nicht gehört. 

 Dürfen jetzt nicht mehr auf den strand ihr ritual abhalten und haben eine saftige strafe bezahlt.
 Das macht die sonne, einige sind halt hirnverbrannt.

 In vejers strand war vor wenigen tagen auch ein großeinsatz, fahren ja alle mit dem wagen bis zur wasserkante, kennen sich ja bestens aus, - haben 10 jahre mit schüko autos geübt im sandkasten.
 Sie verstehen es nicht,  saufen dann ab, weil sie den wagen nicht mehr bewegen können. 
 Das ist meersand - rundes korn - das ist wie treibsand und sollte der wagen einmal halten wo der sand nass ist, dann saugt er sich fest wie ein saugpropfen und zweimal drehen die räder durch, dann hat das bodenblech und der auspuff sandberührung. Dann muss falk kommen.

 In Borsmose, da macht einer urlaub, der finanziert sich seinen urlaub indem er täglich die schlauen turisten aus dem sand zieht.

 Interessierst du dich für diese todesberichte und fotos, ich finde es genügt wenn man es erwähnt. 
 Auf den kanaren habe ich einen angler empfohlen seinen platz zu wechseln, da er sehr gefährlich war, habe noch ein foto von ihm gemacht, vier tage später fand man ihn tot in einer bucht liegen, angeschwemmt, die wellen haben ihn förmlich vom felsen geholt. 
 So sind halt angler - einige wollen ganz nah zum fisch.


----------



## porscher (7. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

wenn man an eine signatur glaubt kommt man nicht weit!


----------



## porscher (7. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

danke otto!


----------



## porscher (7. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

um das mal klar zu stellen. ich interessiere mich nicht speziell für solche berichte. ich wollte nur mal lesen wie dänische medien damit umgehen und wie diese ereignisse an den turismus weitergetragen werden. ich finde es auch schlimm, wenn menschen unvorsichtig sind und wie in diesem fall völlig unnötig ertrinken.


----------



## LAC (7. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Porscher
Das hinkt aber, wenn man an eine signatur glaubt, kommt man nicht weit. Das stimmt sicherlich bei einigen fällen, aber nicht bei der info - wo ich die gefahren der nordsee anschneide, da solltest du auch nicht weit kommen, sonst wirst du absaufen.

Das ministerium hat ein informationsblatt (Folder 6 Seiten DIN lang) veröffentlicht. Es ist eine information, wo die gefahren der nordsee erwähnt werden und wie man sich zu verhalten hat in der nordsee bzw. was man machen muss, wenn man von der strömung erwischt wird. Dieses info blatt ist auf dän. deutsch und engl. und ist ausreichend und liegt überall aus.
Nun soll man gar nicht schwimmen in der nordsee, denn es gibt ja noch zig andere gefahren, ich könnte ein buch über die gefahren der nordsee schreiben, wenn ich sie alle aufzählen würde z. b. südlich von henne strand, wo das fließgewässer die henne au ins meer mündet, da sind unterströmungen, auch wenn man kaum wasser ins meer fließen sieht - das fließt untererdisch durch den sand -im meer ist jedoch die strömung. 
Zig gefahrenquellen könnte ich auflisten, dieses ist aber nicht meine aufgabe und wer sich dafür interessiert, kann reichlich lesen, da genug fachliteratur vorhanden ist. 
Das betreten der mole in hvide sande ist auf eigene gefahr - so steht es mehrsprachig geschrieben am beginn der mole. Wenn da eine frau, in den Händen eine angel, über nasse steine läuft bzw, klettert, die mit einen algenteppich versehen sind, dann darf sie sich nicht wundern, wenn sie ausrutscht mit gummischuhe und kopfüber im wasser zwischen den steinen hängt und andere ihren hintern sehen. Andere laufen auf dem brückengeländer nachts nach drei flaschen bier, übers brückengeländer - dann ist das ihr bier
All dieses habe ich schon erlebt, dass muss jeder selbst wissen, was er macht. Ich habe auch zwei hübsche frauen gesehen, die hüpften im wasser und waren voller freude und merkten gar nicht, dass bei einer die brust schon aus dem bikini gehüpft war - als sie dann kein boden mehr unter den füßen hatte und ich sie rausgezogen hatte und sie sicher an land war, da war ihr alles egal - denn inzwischen waren beide brüste draußen. Ich hätte sie auch sonst nicht gesehen *lach


Wie die print medien mit solchen fällen umgehen, dieses kann ich dir genau mitteilen, da ruft die redaktion regelmäßig die zuständige behörde an, die dann der Zeitung mitteilt, was in den letzten 24 std. passiert ist.
Nach dem 5 W fragen: wer, wie, wo, was. wann 
So wird ein unfallbericht aufgebaut - mehr ist das nicht.
Jetzt kommt es auf den härtegrad noch an - hat man fotos und ob noch platz die seite hat. So arbeiten die redaktionen. Wird es schon bei Youtupe mit filmchen gezeigt, ist es nicht mehr so interessant für die printmedien.


----------



## Michael_05er (8. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Sooo, ich melde mich auch mal hier im Thread zurück. Hab die letzte Zeit eher still mitgelesen, aber in vier Wochen geht's für 14 Tage nach Argab. Auch wenn Wetter und Makrelenfänge wohl nicht optimal sind freu ich mich drauf. Der dänische Angelschein wurde heute verlängert, demnächst wird der Angelkram sortiert und aufgefüllt, dann geht's los!

Freunde von uns sind derzeit oben und berichteten auch schon von Hubschrauber-Einsätzen am Strand... Passt auf euch auf am Wasser! 
Grüße, Michael


----------



## sCoPeXx (8. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Bei mir geht es in 3 Wochen los... 

Ich habe selber schon die Kraft der Nordsee zuspüren bekommen die wellen waren normal kaum Wind aber eine war dann doch grösser diese hat mich und meinen Vater auf den Boden geworfen mein Vater hatte eine gebrochen Arm und ich musst nur mit dem Badetuch nachhause laufen.. Die Strömung hat mir grad die Hose ausgezogen.... Es kam mir wie eine Ewigkeit vor bis ich endlich wieder auf beinen Füssen Stand und das war nur in 50-70cm Tiefe.

Nicht ohne die Nordsee


----------



## Michael_05er (8. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Mich hat es mit zwölf oder so mal in Helgoland im hüfttiefen Wasser umgehauen und durchgewirbelt. Da wusste ich auch nicht mehr, wo oben und wo unten ist.
Teste du in deiner ersten Woche mal die Spots, dann können wir in der zweiten Woche  zusammen los


----------



## Jüü (8. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo zusammen #h
Bei uns ist es am 23.08. endlich wieder so weit.Wir sind dann in Bjerregard.Ich freu mich schon riesig...Ich lass mich überraschen was das Fischen betrifft. Für die Pfanne wirds schon reichen.Wir werden uns jedenfalls die größte Mühe geben...
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## okram24 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Bei uns gehts nächsten Samstag los.

Hier noch mal die Anfrage, ob am 18.08. jemand Lust auf ein Treffen hat?

Ein Kollege von mir ist auch oben und ich würde mit nem Kumpel und meinen Jungs kommen!

Otto, wie sieht es bei dir aus?

Gruß Marko 

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## LAC (9. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



okram24 schrieb:


> Bei uns gehts nächsten Samstag los.
> 
> Hier noch mal die Anfrage, ob am 18.08. jemand Lust auf ein Treffen hat?
> 
> ...


----------



## Brandy08 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,
Kann man momentan Makrelen von Land aus in Hvide Sande fangen? 
Habe hier leider nichts gefunden, wohl nur Boardies die dorthin wollen , aber niemand berichtet von seinem Angelerlebnis (Wenn es eines war ;- )  )
Noch eine Frage: Wie lange in etwa geht die Makrelensaison in Hvide Sande ?


----------



## sCoPeXx (10. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hoi Brandy 

wenn die Wetterlage passt bis Mitte September ich fahre aber das erstemal in den 1 beiden Septemberwochen nach Hvide Sande sonst war ich immer mitte Ende August oben.

Mal schauen ob was geht  

Gruss


----------



## LAC (10. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Brandy08

 Nun darfst du nicht denken, dass alle angler die auf makrele gehen in hvide sande und welche fangen gleichzeitig auch noch mitglied im anglerboard sind, und  hier ihre erfolgserlebnisse posten - das sind zwar schon reichlich bordies, die in hvide sande sind, aber noch sind nicht alle süchtig  - wir arbeiten dran, deshalb hier die antwort:
 makrelen wurden schon gefangen, natürlich von land und wenn du ein fleißiger leser bist, konntest du dieses in den postings lesen - ich selbst habe auch schon eine |supergri  an der schleuse gefangen und hier erwähnt, obwohlich ich auf heringe geangelt habe.
 Sie bleiben bis september und du kannst sie auf der nördlichen mole fangen, wenn´s nicht läuft, muss du zur südlichen laufen |supergri  und wenn es dort nicht läuft, dann haben sie sich zurück gezogen, bzw. etwas nicht stimmt - sie sind aber nicht verschwunden, sie gehen halt nicht am haken.

 Nun haben wir unter uns einige wissenschaftler bzw.profis, die wissen genau wann sie kommen, die messen auch die temperatur des wassers, heben den nassen finger hoch und wissen wo der wind her kommt, besitzen ein stromatlas und haben eine seekarte, wissen wann hoch- und niedrigwasser ist und wann die schleuse sich öffnet und  die sonne und der mond steht. Haben förmlich sternchen in den augen und gehen dann erst los auf makrele und schlagen voll zu. Die machen alles richtig, ich mache dieses nicht, deshalb kann dir darüber keinen rat geben, wie die werte sein müssen.  
 Ich weiß nur, daß man fische nur fangen kann, wenn der haken mit dem richtigen köder an der richtige stelle im wasser hängt. 
 Berichte mal - wie es ausgegangen ist.


----------



## sCoPeXx (10. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, daß man fische nur fangen kann, wenn der haken mit dem richtigen köder an der richtige stelle im wasser hängt.
> Berichte mal - wie es ausgegangen ist.



Otto, das sind wahre Worte. Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht. Nur wer am Wasser ist fängt Fische 

Grüsse


----------



## MatSa (10. August 2014)

Nach dem  gestrigen Regen und Sturm war es heute bedeckt und windig aus S, SO. Gegen Mittag haben wie es an der Nordmole mit Fischfetzen, Blinker und Paternoster (wie schon öfters) probiert - jedoch erfolglos. Auch bei anderen konnte ich keine Fänge beobachten. 
Somit ist unsere erste Woche ohne Makrelen vergangenen, immerhin gab es schon einige Hornhechte, einen kleinen Hecht und ein Rotaugen zum Trost. 

Matthias


----------



## troutscout (11. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



MatSa schrieb:


> Nach dem gestrigen Regen und Sturm war es heute bedeckt und windig aus S, SO. Gegen Mittag haben wie es an der Nordmole mit Fischfetzen, Blinker und Paternoster (wie schon öfters) probiert - jedoch erfolglos. Auch bei anderen konnte ich keine Fänge beobachten.
> Somit ist unsere erste Woche ohne Makrelen vergangenen, immerhin gab es schon einige Hornhechte, einen kleinen Hecht und ein Rotaugen zum Trost.
> 
> Matthias


 
ja dann "petri" matthias!!!! :mfür ne fischfrikadelle könnte es ja schon reichen:vik:schönen urlaub euch noch, und viele fische....#6


----------



## MatSa (12. August 2014)

An den südlichen Fjord-Ausläufern gab es heute Nachmittag trotz Wind und gelegentlichen Schauern etliche Barsche, einen Hecht und zwei Rotaugen - nur die Größe lässt noch zu wünschen übrig.
Gestern waren angelfreie Stadtbesichtigungen angesagt - Varde und Esbjerg, auch ganz interessant. 

Matthias


----------



## okram24 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke für die aktuellen Informationen, Matthias!

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## porscher (12. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

wie groß war der hecht? auf kunstköder gefangen?


----------



## Livio (13. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



MatSa schrieb:


> ... Gestern waren angelfreie Stadtbesichtigungen angesagt - Varde und Esbjerg, auch ganz interessant.
> 
> Matthias



und Ribe kann ich auch noch empfehlen ! Ist allerdings ein bisschen weiter südlich als Esbjerg.
 Ich fahr ab dem 23.08 für 2 Wochen, da kommt das Boadietreffen leider zu früh. Werde dann in die Pilze gehen und einen Tag HS unsicher machen und ggf 1x mal bei einem FoPu vorbeischauen.


----------



## okram24 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Livio,

Da wir noch bis 30.08. oben sind können wir auch kurzfristig noch ein kleines Treffen vereinbaren.

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## MatSa (13. August 2014)

porscher schrieb:


> wie groß war der hecht? auf kunstköder gefangen?



Für mich zu klein, habe ihn nicht gemessen, schätze zwischen 45 und 50, auf einen 2'er Weidenblatt-Spinner.


----------



## Michael_05er (14. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo zusammen, ich hab mal einen Blick in den Kalender der Solea geworfen, der ist ja ziemlich leer. Nur eine drei Stunden Tour diesen Monat. Stimmt das oder ist der nur nicht gepflegt? Ich wollte eigentlich schon mal schauen, wie meine Chancen auf eine Makrelentour Anfang September stehen... Hat jemand mitbekommen, ob das Schiff im Moment regelmäßig ausfährt?
Grüße, Michael


----------



## MatSa (14. August 2014)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hab mal einen Blick in den Kalender der Solea geworfen, der ist ja ziemlich leer. Nur eine drei Stunden Tour diesen Monat. Stimmt das oder ist der nur nicht gepflegt? Ich wollte eigentlich schon mal schauen, wie meine Chancen auf eine Makrelentour Anfang September stehen... Hat jemand mitbekommen, ob das Schiff im Moment regelmäßig ausfährt?
> Grüße, Michael



Hallo,
so wie mir gesagt wurde ist die nächste Fahrt frühestens am Freitag Nachmittag wegen den aktuellen Wind Verhältnissen.


----------



## Michael_05er (14. August 2014)

Danke für die Antwort! Ist es immer noch so schlimm? Ich hoffe, das wird bald weniger. Sonst wird das nix mit Makrelentour oder von der Mole angeln...


----------



## sCoPeXx (14. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ja die Solea Tour rde ich auch noch ma mitmachen nur dieses mal fange ich was  

Gruß Patrick


----------



## LAC (14. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Michael 05er

 Die angelfahrten in dänemark auf der nordsee, werden geprägt von den witterungsverhältnissen und den teilnehmern d.h. anglern. Nun ist die prägung so groß, dass ständig schiffe vom markt verschwinden - hier im board kommen dann die hilferufe - geld ist weg.
 Man glaubt es nicht, aber solch ein schiff muss 1000 euro am tag einfahren - sonst hat der eigner ein teures hobby. 
 Zum glück ist die solea, eines der wenigen schiffe, die diese prägung egal wie schwer, verkraften kann, da man es etwas übertrieben als " teures hobby" oder ableger betreibt. 
 Dieses ist ein großer vorteil für den angler, Sie wird also immer rausfahren, wenn genügen angler das geld für eine fahrt locker machen und die witterung es zulässt das kann jeden tag sein, vielleicht auch im monat nur einmal.


----------



## okram24 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@LAC:

Otto, wo wollen wir das Treffen am nächsten Montag machen?



@all: Wer möchte noch mitmachen?



Gruß Marko 

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## uweseeler (15. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Mein Bootle ist 4,30 Meter lang, breit 1,70 und hat einen Tiefgang von 35 cm und wenn ich das Schwert runterlasse 60 cm.Es ist ein Norwegisches Askeladden Segelboot mit 170 kilo zum Rudern..Motoren und  Segeln und Müsste für den Fjord Perfekt sein...die Gewässerkarte wird auf alle Fälle besorgt weil ich auf Earth schon gesehen habe wie es teilweise aussieht und aufs Treideln kein Bock habe...auserdem wird ein Fishfinder an sein ....was mich dazu bringt noch an einen Ersatzpropeller zu denken:m die Straßen bitte in der Nacht von Freitag zu Samstag freimachen weil bei einer Anreise von Höhe Ulm kann ich keinen Stau mehr brauchen.. gute Obstler sind im Gepäck zum anstoßen aufs Heringsfischen  und zum Verdauen der Heringe der gute Blutwurz.. man sieht sich spätestens auf der Mole|wavey:


 
Hallo zusammen,

auch für mich geht es dieses Jahr noch mal an den Fjord  Leider nur für eine Woche (ab dem 30.08.), aber dieses mal spiele ich mit den Gedanken, mein Boot mitzubringen. Ich mache das allerdings von den Gegebenheiten vor Ort abhängig und hierzu erhoffe ich mir ein paar Informationen aus eurem (wie ich in den letzten etwa 70 Minuten Lesezeit erfahren durfte) reichen Erfahrungsschatz. Wir haben unser Ferienhaus in Skaven Strand und ich würde gerne wissen, ob es in der näheren Umgebung die Möglichkeit gibt, das Boot (4,50m * 1,60m) über eine Slipanlage zu Wasser zu lassen und ggfls. auch für eine Woche in einem Hafen liegen zu lassen. Kennt jemand zum Beispiel die Möglichkeiten im Hafen von Bork?

Nun zum Angeln: Meine ersten Zielfische sind MeFo und Lachs. Darf ich diese gezielt im Fjord und im Mündungsbereich der Auen beangeln oder gibt es dort Verbote/Einschränkungen oder vielleicht viel erfolgsversprechendere Spots?
Ist hierfür die allgemeine Angelerlaubnis für den Fjord ausreichend oder bräuchte ich zusätzlich noch einen Erlaubnisschein wie ich ihn beispielsweise zum Angeln in der Skjern Au benötige?

@raxrue: Ich würde mich freuen wenn du deine persönlichen Erlebnisse von der Bootsangelei auf dem Fjord teilen könntest.

Ich bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis oder auch Link, der mich zu weiteren Informationen führt.


----------



## MortyHH (15. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

MOin ich wollte mal fragen wie Fänge (Hering und Horni) so sond werde übernächste Woche kurzen Stopp machen bevor es nach Thyboron geht.


----------



## LAC (15. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ uweseeler
an der ostseite vom fjord d.h. in bork havn ist eine slipanlage aber auch weiter nördlicher in skaven sind kleine häfen mit slipanlage. Dort kannst du dein boot zu wasser lassen.
Dein zielfisch lachs und mefo kannst du dir aus dem kopf schlagen, da diese fischarten vom hafenbereich in hvide sande sowie im gesamten ringköbing fjrod verboten sind zu angeln. So wie ich lese, kennst du nicht richtig die schutzzonen, da du das angeln im mündungsbereich der au erwähnst.
Als angler müsstes du es wissen, dass alle mündungsgebiete von fließgewässern schutzzonen sind - du wärst bei mir bei der prüfung durchgefallen, da ist grundsätzlich das angeln verboten.
Der staatliche dän. angelschein genüpgt um im fjord zu angeln, jedoch sind einige schutzzonen im fjord z.b. die mündungsbereich und naturschutzzonen, die du beachten muss - die alle unterschiedliche maaße haben.
Nun halte dich nicht an meine angaben fest, sondern erkundige dich vor ort, beim kauf des staatl. angelscheins bzw. wann und wo du angeln darfst, da ich die vorschriften nur grob im kopf habe, weil mich dieses nicht interessieren, sondern nur dann, wenn ich selbst zuschlage, denn es ist die pflicht eines jeden anglers, wenn er in fremden gebieten angeln will, daß er sich vorher bei den zuständigen stellen vor ort- und nicht bei den bordies vom anglerboard - zu erkundigen hat, wo die schutzzonen sind und welche fische er angeln darf usw.
Wenn du dich nicht nach den vorschriften halten willt, kannst du überall angeln - das sieht man ja des öfteren, aber auch die aufseher und dann wird es teuer 1.500 euro - damit sie mal klar werden im kopf.
In der skjern au benötigst du außer dem staatl. schein auch noch den skjern angelschein - der ist dann nur gültig in der angegebenen angelstrecke und je nach zeit, welche fische in welchen größen du fangen darfst. Ist also alles ein bischen kompliziert, deshalb solltest du dich immer vor ort bei den richtigen stellen informieren.

Nun angele ich ja auch dann und wann mal vom boot aus, meistens im südlichen bereich, hier mal ein foto



 wie ein guter nachmittag aussehen kann - wenn man die stellen kennt.


----------



## uweseeler (15. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ uweseeler
> an der ostseite vom fjord d.h. in bork havn ist eine slipanlage aber auch weiter nördlicher in skaven sind kleine häfen mit slipanlage. Dort kannst du dein boot zu wasser lassen.
> Dein zielfisch lachs und mefo kannst du dir aus dem kopf schlagen, da diese fischarten vom hafenbereich in hvide sande sowie im gesamten ringköbing fjrod verboten sind zu angeln. So wie ich lese, kennst du nicht richtig die schutzzonen, da du das angeln im mündungsbereich der au erwähnst.
> Als angler müsstes du es wissen, dass alle mündungsgebiete von fließgewässern schutzzonen sind - du wärst bei mir bei der prüfung durchgefallen, da ist grundsätzlich das angeln verboten.
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für die Informationen, LAC. Ich muss mich für meine Fragen zwar nicht rechtfertigen, aber ich kenne die Regeln und Gesetze in Deutschland und ich weiß auch, dass diese in anderen Ländern abweichen können. Nicht in jedem Land ist das Angeln in Mündungsgebieten verboten. Mittlerweile konnte ich aber auch eine sehr hilfreiche Karte (leider alles nur in dänisch) finden, die alle Schongebiete in Dänemark darstellt und deine Aussage stützt:

http://viskort.dk/viskort/PopupMap....PaneId=a&MapThemes=bg,sat,fd,kom&DefaultOn=bg

Was ich sehr interessant finde: Demnach ist der gesamte Bereich um die Schleusen in Hvide Sande, wo die Angler zur Heringssaison Schulter an Schulter stehen, ganzjährige Schutzzone. Sehe ich das falsch oder wird das Angeln dort einfach nur geduldet?


Ich versuche mich deswegen im Vorwege zu informieren, weil der Transport des Bootes mit einem gewissen Aufwand verbunden ist, den ich gerne vermeiden würde, falls ich am Ende sowieso "nur" Barsch und Hecht im Fjord beangeln darf.

Was ich in dem Zusammenhang nicht ganz verstehe ist, wie das generelle Angelverbot auf Mefo und Lachs zu deuten ist. Wenn ich mit gewissen Ködern auf Barsch oder Hecht angele, dann können MeFo und Lachs doch auch einsteigen ;+ Ein allgemeines Kunstköderverbot gibt es meines Wissens jedoch nicht. Und nein, ich habe nicht vor irgendwelche Vorschriften zu missachten #6


----------



## raxrue (15. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



uweseeler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch für mich geht es dieses Jahr noch mal an den Fjord  Leider nur für eine Woche (ab dem 30.08.), aber dieses mal spiele ich mit den Gedanken, mein Boot mitzubringen. Ich mache das allerdings von den Gegebenheiten vor Ort abhängig und hierzu erhoffe ich mir ein paar Informationen aus eurem (wie ich in den letzten etwa 70 Minuten Lesezeit erfahren durfte) reichen Erfahrungsschatz. Wir haben unser Ferienhaus in Skaven Strand und ich würde gerne wissen, ob es in der näheren Umgebung die Möglichkeit gibt, das Boot (4,50m * 1,60m) über eine Slipanlage zu Wasser zu lassen und ggfls. auch für eine Woche in einem Hafen liegen zu lassen. Kennt jemand zum Beispiel die Möglichkeiten im Hafen von Bork?
> 
> ...




Na ...ihr zwei textet ja schon Fleißig..da brauch ich nichts hinzufügen auser..mann muss die Dänen nehmen wie sie Kommen...mann sollte sie aber immer kommen lassen wie mann sie nehmen möchte


----------



## rippi (15. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



uweseeler schrieb:


> Was ich in dem Zusammenhang nicht ganz verstehe ist, wie das generelle Angelverbot auf Mefo und Lachs zu deuten ist.



Das mit den Lachsschutz ist so Zu deuten: Die Lachse & Meerforellen die gefangen werden sollen auch teuer bezahlt werden, deswegen ist z.B. auch der Erwerb einer Lachslizenz an der Skjern Å obligatorisch. Wurde halt viel Geld investiert. Und weil der Skjern-Stamm kein gezüchteter ist, ist er wohl besonders viel Wert oder so?. 

So und weil dann noch Lachse an der Schleuse gerissen wurden wurde es ganz groß aufgezogen mit den ganzjährigen Schutz. Und die Fischer vom Fjord(übrigens die so ziemlich einzigen die die Wanderrouten im Fjord genau kennen) haben jetzt auch richtig verloren. Und bringen tut es im Prinzip doch nix. Weil gefangene Fische von den meisten Anglern trotzdem noch eimgepackt werden und Fischer mal welche im Netz haben.


----------



## rainzor (15. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ uweseeler

 Wenn du es genau wissen willst, kannst du hier nachlesen:

https://www.retsinformation.dk/Forms/R0710.aspx?id=160671

 In §2 wird auf Lachs und Mefo und alle anderen Forellenarten eingegangen.

 Und in § 17 wird auch deine Frage zum Schutzgebiet an der Schleuse beantwortet.


 Allerdings wirst du mit deinem Boot neben Barsch und Hecht auch noch weitere Fischarten fangen können.
 Es gibt dort auch noch Rotaugen und Rotfedern. Und seit kurzem auch noch Brassen.

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Allerdings wirst du mit deinem Boot neben Barsch und Hecht auch noch weitere Fischarten fangen können.
Es gibt dort auch noch Rotaugen und Rotfedern. Und seit kurzem auch noch Brassen.

Gruß
Rainer[/QUOTE]



 Selbst die Stichlinge sind nicht selten.


----------



## rainzor (15. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Selbst die Stichlinge sind nicht selten.




Ich wusste doch, dass ich eine Art vergessen hatte.
 Aber eigentlich beißen die Stichlinge ja auch nur im Frühjahr anständig.#q


----------



## raxrue (15. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Allerdings wirst du mit deinem Boot neben Barsch und Hecht auch noch weitere Fischarten fangen können.
> Es gibt dort auch noch Rotaugen und Rotfedern. Und seit kurzem auch noch Brassen.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 


 Selbst die Stichlinge sind nicht selten.[/QUOTE]


und wie die wieder Sticheln!!??


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Selbst die Stichlinge sind nicht selten.




*und wie die wieder Sticheln!!??[/QUOTE]*


Verstehe die Frage nicht. #c


----------



## heitzer (15. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wenn ich mein Boot irgendwo hintrailere, dann auch nur um die edelsten Fische meisterlich zu beangeln. Egal, ob es da welche gibt oder nicht. Wehe, da beißt irgend so ein Unedler an, dann ist der ganze Aufwand umsonst gewesen, selbst wenn es da keine anderen Fische gibt. :q:q:q

Gruß Dirk


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Boot irgendwo hintrailere, dann auch nur um die edelsten Fische meisterlich zu beangeln. Egal, ob es da welche gibt oder nicht. Wehe, da beißt irgend so ein Unedler an, dann ist der ganze Aufwand umsonst gewesen, selbst wenn es da keine anderen Fische gibt. :q:q:q
> 
> Gruß Dirk


 


 Du offenbarst einen wirklich edlen Charakter. #6#6#6


----------



## MatSa (15. August 2014)

Für uns ist morgen Abfahrt angesagt, die 2 Wochen waren wieder viel zu schnell vorbei. 
Heute nochmal an der Nordmole gewesen, aber ohne Fischkontakt. Somit ist es uns nicht gelungen, in den 14 Tagen eine Makrele ans Band zu bekommen. 
Zum Abangeln gab es heute Abend noch einige Barsche. 
Allen An- und Abreisenden morgen eine staufreie Fahrt.
Marko ich hoffe ihr seit erfolgreicher auf der Mole, euch einen schönen, erholsamen Urlaub.

Matthias


----------



## okram24 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke Matthias und gute Heimreise!

Ich werde dann versuchen das Hvide Sande Aktuell fort zuführen!

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## raxrue (16. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *und wie die wieder Sticheln!!??*


 

Verstehe die Frage nicht. #c
 

[/QUOTE]



http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/sticheln


----------



## heitzer (16. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ist ja bekannt, dass einige nur mit kleiner Nadel stechen können. :m


----------



## raxrue (16. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> Ist ja bekannt, dass einige nur mit kleiner Nadel stechen können. :m




Ja..und dann auch noch Hinterrücks..|rolleyes:m


----------



## Fridjof (16. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wir sind ab dem 01. September für 3 Wochen in Klegod.
Freue mich drauf.

Stürze mich hauptsächlich in die Brandung auf Butt, vielleicht geht ja auch noch ne Makrele in HS.

Habe ein Frage in die Runde :

Wollte als Alternative in den Fjord, nördliche Ecke. Habe mir bei meinem letzten Urlaub die Steinpackungen hinter Vestas in Ringköping und die kleine Mole hinter dem Hafen angeguckt.

Habe hier im relativ viel übers Angeln im südlichen Fjord gelesen,
aber über den nördlichen Teil relativ wenig .

Geht hier auch Butt, AAl. Oder Barsch.

Über Tipps würde ich mich freuen.

Dafür gibts denn auch einen Bericht, auch wenn es eine Schneidermeldung geben sollte.

Dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## LAC (16. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@uweseeler

Nun wurden dir reichlich fischarten mitgeteilt bis hin zum stichling - es wurde auch gestichelt, edelfische waren es nicht, es sind jedoch noch andere arten dort und eine wurde vergessen z.b. der aal, der ja förmlich ein edelfisch ist und teurer als ein lachs oder mefo angeboten wird - die ja früher zum arme leute essen gehörten.
Inzwischen wird dieser fisch - trotz des rückganges um 70 % in den letzten jahren - gut gefangen, der bestand hat sich - trotz schwimmblasenwurm - erholt.

Ein boot trailern ist immer mit viel aufwand verbunden, dieses kenne ich zu genüge, denn ich habe 20 jahre lang gurken von 4 m - 7,5 m ständig bis ins mittelmeer getrailert bis zur türkei, das waren 7500 km hatte jedoch dort andere fanggründe als im ringköbingfjord.

Inzwischen kenne ich den ringköbing fjord - die wichtigen angelstellen - wie meine westentasche, ich würde nicht - wenn es nur ums angeln geht - und du noch erwähnst um edelfische - mit einem kleinboot aus deutschland zum ringköbing fjord fahren. 
Das kann man zwar machen, aber alle fische könnte man auch ohne boot fangen, die fangplätze sogar schneller mit dem wagen erreichen. Du bist ja am ostufer und der fjord ist ca. 10 km breit und 40 km lang - selbst eine fahrt zur westküste vom fjord kannst du nicht immer machen und eine fahrt zum süden im ausläufer nach nymindegab kann sich zu einer tagesreise entwickeln - grob gesagt 

Nun steht es ja schon auf dem trailer, dann nehme es mit, aber berichte mal wie es war - vielleicht habe ich auch falsche vorstellungen vom angeln bzw. motorboot fahren. Denn einige benötigen ja nur ein boot um vom ufer wegzukommen.
Zur information d.h. sicherheit. Wenn du den fjord überqueren willst, und der wind ist am blasen, mache es nicht, er hat besondere tücken, da er flach ist, werden die wellen auf grund gebrochen und er entwickelt sich zur tobenen see, dass ständig welche gerettet werden und einige sogar aubfsaufen - diese Gefahr sieht man nicht und man glaubt es nicht - so sind aber untiefe gewässer.
Nun will ich dir nicht die fahrt verderben - wenn man im boot sitzt und rudert oder mit dem motor fährt, bekommt man ja schon ein ganz anderes gefühl, wenn man die angler am ufer sitzen sieht - man fühlt sich freier, da man sich befreit hat von den anderen, da freut man sich, bis man aufläuft und im schlamm stecken bleibt, weil er so flach ist.*lach

Wünsche dir schöne tage!

 @Okram24
 Marko, werde für das bordie-treffen die esehäuser reservieren - für montag - mach du das mit der Uhrzeit und setze es noch mal hier ein


----------



## uweseeler (16. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @uweseeler
> 
> Nun wurden dir reichlich fischarten mitgeteilt bis hin zum stichling - es wurde auch gestichelt, edelfische waren es nicht, es sind jedoch noch andere arten dort und eine wurde vergessen z.b. der aal, der ja förmlich ein edelfisch ist und teurer als ein lachs oder mefo angeboten wird - die ja früher zum arme leute essen gehörten.
> Inzwischen wird dieser fisch - trotz des rückganges um 70 % in den letzten jahren - gut gefangen, der bestand hat sich - trotz schwimmblasenwurm - erholt.
> ...



Vielen Dank lieber LAC, für die Informationen und die dafür aufgewendete Zeit. Das Boot liegt aktuell in der Elbe und dort bleibt es auch...

Allen anderen auch vielen Dank für die geistreichen Beiträge :m


----------



## okram24 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich denke wir sollten uns gegen 17 Uhr treffen .

Dann können wir noch ein bisschen angeln und dann am Grill gemütlich "Erfahrungen austauschen"!

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## LAC (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



uweseeler schrieb:


> Vielen Dank lieber LAC, für die Informationen und die dafür aufgewendete Zeit. Das Boot liegt aktuell in der Elbe und dort bleibt es auch...
> 
> Allen anderen auch vielen Dank für die geistreichen Beiträge :m



Freue mich, dann sind ja die geistreichen antworten für dich hier im anglerboard gold gewesen - ich sehe das aber nicht ironisch - denn ich möchte nicht derjenige sein, der dir diese fahrt versaut hat, komm ruhig mit dem boot, bring es einfach mit, die chancen fische zu fangen werden größer.
Ich würde jedenfalls nicht ein 4 m boot nach dänemark zum ringköbing fjord trailern, für den fang von "edelfische" hecht, barsch und rotaugen. Wenn ich dieses dann erleben würde, - o gott, dann würde ich automatisch im kopf noch stichlinge bekommen.


@ Okram

 Marko ist ok, wer kommt denn alles? Dich kenne ich, kommen die anderen mit dem boot oder mit dem auto und kinderwagen. Normal müssten die alle ein T-Shirt vom anglerboard  oder eine rote pappnase tragen , damit man sie von den vielen anglern und kindern dort am steeg unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rainzor schrieb:


> @ uweseeler
> 
> Wenn du es genau wissen willst, kannst du hier nachlesen:
> 
> ...


 
@ rainzor,
mein dänisch ist nicht so gut. Habe ich das richtig übersetzt, dass an der Schleuse / Mole (Anlage 4) das Angeln vom 01.03. bis 30.09. gestattet ist? Wenn das so wäre, könnte man ja eigentlich nicht die Weihnachts-Heringe beangeln?
Also dürfte ja mit meiner Übersetzung was nicht stimmen?


----------



## rainzor (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Friedfisch0185 schrieb:


> @ rainzor,
> mein dänisch ist nicht so gut. Habe ich das richtig übersetzt, dass an der Schleuse / Mole (Anlage 4) das Angeln vom 01.03. bis 30.09. gestattet ist? Wenn das so wäre, könnte man ja eigentlich nicht die Weihnachts-Heringe beangeln?
> Also dürfte ja mit meiner Übersetzung was nicht stimmen?


Mein dänisch ist mindestens genau so schlecht. Aber ich bin zu dem gleichen Ergebnis gekommen wie du. Vielleicht wird es außerhalb der Zeit ja wirklich nur geduldet.


----------



## rippi (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Geht es in dem gesamten Text nicht nur um Erhvervsfiskeri? Dann ist es doch für den allgemeinen Angler doch sowieso egal?


----------



## Uwe_H (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Die Hütte 2 ist ab 17 Uhr reserviert!


----------



## LAC (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Friedfisch @ rainzor

mein dänisch ist noch viel schlimmer, was ich durch intensivkurse mal gelernt habe vergesse ich langsam wieder. Wodrum geht es denn überhaupt ? Um den fang von lachse im ringköbing fjord und im hafen bzw. schleuse sowie schutzzonen und -zeiten. 
Das kann ich euch so übersetzen, daß ihr alles dürft.
#:

Dieses kennt man doch, man muss es nur mehrmals übersetzen oder weitersagen, dann werden die schutzzonen zu hot spots für angler. aber damit ist man ja nicht geholfen. 
Wir können jetzt darüber diskutieren und uns die wörter so schieben bzw. verdrehen, wie jeder es gerne möchte, dann bleibt immer noch das fangen von lachse und mefos an der schleuse sowie im fjord verboten. 
Dieses muss man einfach akzeptieren, jedoch einige sind ja schlaue füchse - die gehen mit einem heringspaternoster auf hering an der schleuse und als gewicht haben sie einen blinker oder was auch immer für meerforellen. 
Wollen damit natürlich nicht auf mefo und lachs gehen, sagen dorsch und einige aal oder stichling und glauben die anderen angler wären bescheuert, wie sie es sind. Wie dumm muss man nur sein - die angel mit kram sollte man ihnen sofort wegnehmen. 
Dann verstehen sie die sprache. 

Ich wundere mich sowieso , daß man in der hafenanlage angeln darf bzw. duldet, in deutschland ist das normal verboten auch von brücken und schleusen usw. da durch den angelkram starker schaden entstehen kann. z. b. wenn die schnur sich um eine schraube vom motor dreht.
Ich glaube wenn man sich die hafenverodrnung anschaut, dann steht dort geschrieben, angeln verboten. Wer dieses nicht kennt, bzw. berücksichtigt und Schutzzonen nicht akzeptiert, der soll lieber zuhase bleiben, da er durch sein verhalten bedingt durch sein unwissen, die angelei schwer belastet, dadurch hat die angelei solch einen negativen beigeschmack.
Für diese angler haben die put und take anlagen 
besitzer - reine hot spots geschaffen.

 @ Uwe_H
 Uwe, danke, daß du dieses gemacht hast. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass du hier ins anglerboard schaust - kannst morgen mitgehen und von deinem hecht-beobachtungen berichten - da freuen sich die jungs .

 Komm mal rüber, wenn du vom strand zurück bist.


----------



## rainzor (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@LAC

Nee Otto, da hast du uns falsch verstanden. Es geht nicht um Lachs oder Mefo.
Nach §2 aus u.a. Link ist das Fangverbot für Lachs und alle Forellenarten ja klar ersichtlich.

Es geht darum, dass nach diesem Link:

https://www.retsinformation.dk/Forms/R0710.aspx?id=160671

nach §9 bzw. Bild 4 der gesamte Hafen Schutzzone (nicht nur für Lachs und Mefo) ist, d.h. gar nicht gefischt werden darf.

Nach §17 ist aber das fischen mit der Angel vom 01. März bis 30. September erlaubt.

Das wiederum würde ja bedeuten, dass die komplette Angelei vom 01. Oktober bis zum 28./29. Februar verboten wäre.

Kannst du mit deinen Dänischkenntnissen mal Licht ins Dunkel bringen?

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## okram24 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke, Uwe.

Ich hoffe wir lernen uns morgen mal kennen!

War eben mal zu den Molen schauen. Der Wind und die Wellen peitschen voll auf die Nordmole!

Auf der Südmole sah es etwas ruhiger aus, aber Angler konnte ich keine beobachten.

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Tach Leute- ichwollte mal nachfragen, wie es im Spätherbst mit Kuttertouren von HS aus aussieht;

Konkret- ich bin in der Woche vom 1.-8. Nov oben und wollte mir mal ne absolute Masotour auf der Nordsee reintun.

Kann da evtl. einer mit Links oder sonstigen Infos aushelfen?#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Im Nov. kannst du die Kuttertouren wohl vergessen, und zwar aus folgenden Gründen:

 1. Das Wetter wird um diese Zeit nur an ganz wenigen, und nicht vorher planbaren Tagen mitspielen.

 2. Um diese Jahreszeit werden sich kaum genug Angler finden, die die erforderliche Tagescharter ( min. 1000€) mit fast Kotzgarantie unter sich aufteilen werden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich hatte da eigentlich die Solea im Auge- die soll ein Anti-Roll- System haben, das das Schlingern und rollen in der See minimieren soll.
Von daher ging ich davon aus, dass sich der Wetterfaktor doch ein wenig relativieren müsste 

Seekrankheit gibbet nicht- bei mir- daher dachte ich mir mal an mir die "volle Dröhnung ungefiltert" zu geben.:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> *Ich hatte da eigentlich die Solea im Auge-* die soll ein Anti-Roll- System haben, das das Schlingern und rollen in der See minimieren soll.
> Von daher ging ich davon aus, dass sich der Wetterfaktor doch ein wenig relativieren müsste
> 
> Seekrankheit gibbet nicht- bei mir- daher dachte ich mir mal an mir die "volle Dröhnung ungefiltert" zu geben.:q


 

 Eine Alternative gibt es in HS ohnehin nicht.:m
 Selbst wenn du hart bist (ich bin es auch), dann musst du erst mal die anderen Jungs ins Boot holen.
 Vermutlich wird sich mein Freund vor Ort (LAC) auch noch einmal zu diesem Thema äußern.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Oha- Emma-Line ist nicht mehr?



> Vermutlich wird sich mein Freund vor Ort (LAC) auch noch einmal zu diesem Thema äußern.



Da baue ich drauf!#h


----------



## Livio (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> ... Oha- Emma-Line ist nicht mehr .....



Die ist in Thyboron, nicht HS. Die Boote dort:

Sehr empfehlenswert, Muddi und Bodil. Den Hygienefaktor lass ich mal außen vor. Im selben Hafen liegt auch die MS Nemo von Ivan. Auch seeehr gut. Fahrtzeit von Blavand wo ich bin rund 2 bis 2,5 h,  Nachts ...
Wenn Du Fisch willst kann ich Dir eins von den drei Booten ans Herz legen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Dass die nicht in HS liegt, weiß ich- es geht mehr darum,  ne eventuelle Alternative in der Nähe zu wissen. 

Ist mir relativ,  mit welchem Kotzbomber ich rausfahre - Hauptsache Drill!:z

Mein Sohn siehts ebenso - simma schon zwei :vik:

Bist du momentan oben,  oder zur gleichen Zeit wie ich


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Dass die nicht in HS liegt, weiß ich-* es geht mehr darum, ne eventuelle Alternative in der Nähe zu wissen.
> *
> Ist mir relativ, mit welchem Kotzbomber ich rausfahre - Hauptsache Drill!:z
> 
> ...


 



 Dann klammere mal alles im Großraum HS aus.


----------



## Uwe_H (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@LAC: Seeluft macht hungrig und müde. Ich liege schon abgefüttert im Nest.


----------



## Uwe_H (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@j.breithardt: Jürgen, du Purist, hat deine Angelrute Rückrad???


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

;+wenn Du mehr weißt,  werd ruhig konkreter.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> @j.breithardt: Jürgen, du Purist, hat deine Angelrute Rückrad???




Sicherlich nicht,aber* Rückgrat* habe *ich*.:m


----------



## Uwe_H (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht,aber* Rückgrat* habe *ich*.:m




Herrlich! Ich liebe Rückgrat. 

Jetzt bin ich ja Jäger mittlerweile, die reden meistens vom Kalieber und Darm- oder Dammwild. Love it!


----------



## Livio (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> ....
> Bist du momentan oben,  oder zur gleichen Zeit wie ich ...



nee, bin ab dem 23.08 für zwei Wochen in DK. Zu Deiner Zeit wäre ich eigentlich auch da, Madam meint aber das wir dieses Jahr im Herbst mal nach Ruhpolding fahren.


----------



## okram24 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Heute Abend war ich mit meinem Sohn für 2 Stunden an den südlichen Ausläufern vom Fjord. Wir konnten 5 herrliche Barsche zwischen 25 und 36cm verhaften und hatten noch einige Drillaussteiger!

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Herrlich! Ich liebe Rückgrat.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich ja Jäger mittlerweile, die reden meistens vom Kalieber und Darm- oder Dammwild. Love it!


 


 Auch der Knall macht das Gehirn nicht wacher. |supergri


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@Thomas: Ruhpolding? 

Herzlich Beileid. :m


----------



## Livio (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> ;+wenn Du mehr weißt,  werd ruhig konkreter.



was er sagen will, die nächste alternative zur Solea sind die Schiffe in Thyboron. Was näheres zu HS gibts nicht. Also minimum 2h Fahrtzeit


----------



## Livio (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

och Ruhpolding geht, war zuletzt im Januar zum Biathlon dort, war richtig Geil. Da wir gerne wandern (ok, die Kids lass ich mal außen vor) ist Ruhpolding schon ne gute Wahl, vor allem die Seilbahnen sind umsonst zu nutzen wie auch das Hallenbad und andere aktivitäten.


----------



## Uwe_H (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Auch der Knall macht das Gehirn nicht wacher. |supergri



Du sprichst die Wahrheit gelassen aus. Pulverdampf benebelt!


----------



## Livio (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Marko, Petri zu den Barschen! Viel Spass morgen


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Livio schrieb:


> was er sagen will, die nächste alternative zur Solea sind die Schiffe in Thyboron. Was näheres zu HS gibts nicht. Also minimum 2h Fahrtzeit



Okay - zwei Stunden sind vertretbar..... das wären dann ja vergleichbar zwei Stunden mehr Fangzeit :q

Wandern- ich passe! Ich gehöre zu der Fraktion die am liebsten mit dem Auto bis aufs Klo fahren würde.


----------



## MatSa (17. August 2014)

okram24 schrieb:


> Heute Abend war ich mit meinem Sohn für 2 Stunden an den südlichen Ausläufern vom Fjord. Wir konnten 5 herrliche Barsche zwischen 25 und 36cm verhaften und hatten noch einige Drillaussteiger!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!



Petri zu den Barschen! 36cm ist ja schon recht ordentlich, so einen großen hatten wir nicht.
Euch morgen ein interessantes Treffen, viel Spaß!


----------



## LAC (18. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Rainzor
Rainer, ich will nichts falsches sagen und mir ist es auch momentan zu viel, die ganzen verordnungen zu übersetzen.
Google macht das schon.
Ich angle immer nach dem gefühl :q grob habe ich das alles im kopf gespeichert, weil ich mich damit mal befasst habe
Das die erwerbsfischerei im hafen verboten ist, das ist doch normal, denn die nebenerwerbsfischer, die im fjord ihre netze stellen, die haben sich nach ganz bestimmten richtlinien zu halten, sie würden sonst nehmen was sie kriegen können, da sie, wie die angler auch, jagd auf den lachs machen. Etwa 10 Euro bekommen fürs kg, wissen aber nicht, dass ein lachs dem staat zig tausende kostet. Im rhein hatte vor jahren ein lachs den wert, wie das filmauto von james bond.
Grob gesagt, die fischer bereichern sich auf kosten des staates - das ist unser geld - und der projektleiter versteht die welt nicht mehr, weil das lachs fischartenprojekt nicht so läuft, wie er sich dieses wünscht. So sieht es überall aus. 
Und diese schutzzonen, dieses sind doch ganz wichtige ökologische zonen.. 
Nun haben wir mehrere projekte hier am laufen u.a. auch das schnäpelprojekt (held) die laichen z.b. im alten ausläufer, der auch in der zeit gesperrt ist.
Ich habe einen laichplatz von dieser schnäpelart mal hier im angerboard erwähnt. Kurze zeit später saßen die ersten angler dort und versuchten sie zu fangen, methode: reißen mit drillige im knietiefen wasser - so wie sie hornhechte an der schleuse in den nachtstunden im lampenlicht fangen- so sieht es aus. 
Es ist die wahrheit, die keiner hören möchte und wenn sie sie hören, sitzen einige später an den besagten plätzen, weil sie keinen kontakt zu den tieren haben aber geile angler sind.

 @ Marko, gratualtion für die barsche -  super!


 @ Die solea fahrten sind nicht schlecht, habe mal die fangstatistik gesehen - sah gut aus, für die südliche nordsee.  Es wird eine wilde fahrt - ich werde nicht mitfahren, will mir die kotzerei nicht ansehen. Die Chance, daß die solea fährt ist jedoch gering, da die herbststürme langsam kommen. 
 Meine hochseefahrt ist in drei Wochen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Herbststurm- komm'- die fallen dieses Jahr aus, so wie der Winter. :m

Eine Ausfahrt muss ich noch machen....


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke LAC für deinen kurzen Abriss zum Gesetz.

  Gibt es hier Keinen, der die dänische Sprache komplett versteht?
  Den laut Karte ist eigentlich auch der gesamte Bereich um die Esehäuser gesperrt.

http://abload.de/img/027bsze.png

http://abload.de/img/01xas57.png


----------



## uweseeler (18. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Friedfisch0185 schrieb:


> Danke LAC für deinen kurzen Abriss zum Gesetz.
> 
> Gibt es hier Keinen, der die dänische Sprache komplett versteht?
> Den laut Karte ist eigentlich auch der gesamte Bereich um die Esehäuser gesperrt.
> ...


----------



## sCoPeXx (18. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich habe da eine passage gefunden 

Zitat: (Frei nach Google Translate)
Unterabschnitt. 2 Abweichend von Absatz. 1, Angeln mit Rute und Schnur wird von Absatz zulässig. 1, dass Bereich. Lachs und Forelle sind in diesem Bereich nach den Bestimmungen des § 2 geschützt

Und 



Unterabschnitt. 2 Abweichend von Absatz. 1, ist es zulässig, in § 9, § 13 Absatz. 1 und Absatz. 2 Buchstabe b und c, dass die Erhaltung Zonen mit einem Stab und Linie Dänisch original (stang og snøre, was ja auch Rute und Schnur ist) )  in der Zeit vom 1. März bis 30. September geöffnet. Lachs und Forelle sind in diesem Bereich nach den Bestimmungen des § 2 geschützt 

Würde mich aber auch um Aufklärungfreuen weil Hauptsächlich von Netzen die Rede ist..... Da steht auch nie was von Lystfiskeri sondern nur Erwerbsfischerei

Gruss Patrick


----------



## uweseeler (18. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Ich habe da eine passage gefunden
> 
> Zitat: (Frei nach Google Translate)
> Unterabschnitt. 2 Abweichend von Absatz. 1, Angeln mit Rute und Schnur wird von Absatz zulässig. 1, dass Bereich. Lachs und Forelle sind in diesem Bereich nach den Bestimmungen des § 2 geschützt
> ...


 
Zu §13 gibt es einen Anhang relativ weit unten auf der Seite, der genau die Schutzzonen von der anderen Webseite zeigt. In keinem der Paragraphen wird die Schutzzone für einen Zeitraum aufgehoben, insofern decken sich meiner Meinung nach die Informationen beider Webseiten und das Angeln ist in der eingezeichneten Schutzzone ausnahmslos und ganzjährig verboten.


----------



## LAC (18. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Friedfisch 0815 
 Ja der bereich um die esehäuser ist schutzzonen, da dort an einigen stellen, wie schon erwähnt  laichplätze sind.
 Nun sind die esehäuser und der steeg mit dem boot - nun war dieses mal dort, der einzige hafen an der nordseeküste und  eine museumsanlage, die langsam von den anglern vernichtet wird förmlich abgebaut wird. Nun kann ich nicht sagen, ob sie in der zeit wo sie dort nichts fangen, nur eine beschäftigung suchen oder es bewusst machen, da sie den ofen im sommerhaus damit füttern wollen - denn holz ist teuer.
 Inzwischen darf man ihn nicht mehr betreten - auch das boot nicht - sicherlich wegen lebensgefahr,  da der steg bzw. das schiff zusammenbrechen bzw. absaufen kann, wenn sie ohne fachliche kontrolle die Hölzer ausbauen.
 Die anderen stellen sind so verschilft, dass die angler sich trampelpfade eingerichtet haben und jetzt schon unter den anglern ein kampf ausbricht, da jeder behauptet, das ist mein hot spot, den weg habe ich mir leztes jahr geschlagen.
 Und am verbindungsrohr zur anderen strassenseite, wo eine mauereinfestigung ist, schwimmen inzwischen die fische mit wurdosen auf dem kopf- als krone, das ist aber alles normal - es ist ja ein königöicher bestand bzw. gewässer. Da trägt man kronen zahlt auch mit kronen, wurmdosen aus kanada über deutschland eingeführt - irre.
 Nun frage ich mich, bin ich verrückt, weil ich dieses erwähne, oder ist das futter für mein gehirn - was mir sagt, poste es nicht: es wird nicht verstanden. Wie sagt man so schön, es ist futter für die säue.

 Jetzt macht man sich gedanken, warum stehen denn dort angler, wenn das Schutzzonen sind - das verstehe ich auch nicht. :q:q:q

 Nun kann man das natürlich anders sehen, denn ich betrachte das die angler pionierarbeit leisten und erst mit großer anstrengung wege im schilf schlagen und damit dem staat mitteilen, halle hier ist ein platz, der schützenswert ist. Eine bessere naturchutz kann man doch nicht machen. 

 Da ende ich mit den worten von adof muschg.

 „Es ist nicht die fantasie, die wir uns an die macht wünschen. Es ist die fantasie, die die macht korrigiert zu gunsten der ohnmächtigen.“


----------



## sCoPeXx (18. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

hi Auf dem einen Bild mit der Schleuse in Hvide Sande Steht

Hele aret (Das Ganze Jahr) jedoch auch der Satz Dog er Fiskeri med Stang og Snööre tilladt 

(Allerdings fischerei mit Rute und Schnur erlaubt)

https://www.retsinformation.dk/Forms/R0710.aspx?id=130700

Bilag 4


----------



## uweseeler (18. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> hi Auf dem einen Bild mit der Schleuse in Hvide Sande Steht
> 
> Hele aret (Das Ganze Jahr) jedoch auch der Satz Dog er Fiskeri med Stang og Snööre tilladt
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt, aber merkwürdig, dass man diese Information nur in einem Bild findet und in keinem Paragraphen. Mit diesem Wissen würde ich allerdings wieder guten Gewissens in HS angeln gehen.


----------



## sCoPeXx (18. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Warscheinlich steht es irgendwo nur unser Dänisch ist nunmal nicht so gut und Google translate ist auch immer mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.

Für deutsche sind die eigenen Juristischen Schachtelsätze kaum zu verstehen wie ist das erst in einer anderen Sprache  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## rainzor (18. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



uweseeler schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber merkwürdig, dass man diese Information nur in einem Bild findet und in keinem Paragraphen. Mit diesem Wissen würde ich allerdings wieder guten Gewissens in HS angeln gehen.



Wieso, steht doch meiner Meinung nach in §17. Allerdings mit zeitlicher Einschränkung. Hab' ich aber auch schon in #1169 geschrieben.
Die Frage ist doch , ob das Angeln vom 01. Oktober bis 28./29. Februar jetzt wirklich illegal ist.

Und das Schutzgebiet bei Nymindegab wird im Text gar nicht erwähnt. Ich vermute mal, die verlinkte Karte ist veraltet. Auf Bild 6 von retsinformation ist am oberen Rand noch ein Stück rot schraffiert zu erkennen, aber eben abgeschnitten. Vermutlich war das mal Schutzgebiet.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich habe die Bilder editiert:
Leute, ihr wisst doch, keine fremden Grafiken oder Bilder oder Texte einstellen wg. Copyright, nur verlinken.
Bitte zukünftig beachten.
Danke.


----------



## okram24 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

So, bin gerade zurück vom Boarditreffen.

Wir waren 10 Leute und hatten trotz des Schauerwetters und Windes eine super Stimmung!

Bei Bratwurst, Bier und Cola wurden interessante Angelerfahrungen ausgetauscht und auch einige lustige Geschichten erzählt!

Alles in Allem war es wieder eine super Stimmung mit einem super Team! 

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



okram24 schrieb:


> So, bin gerade zurück vom Boarditreffen.
> 
> Wir waren 10 Leute und hatten trotz des Schauerwetters und Windes eine super Stimmung!
> 
> ...


 


 Verräter |krach:


----------



## ORKA1977 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hi 
Wird im Moment bei dem Wetter was an der Schleuse gefangen? 
Hering/Horni ???


----------



## LAC (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ alle
 Unser bordietreffen war super, tolle runde mit nette menschen. wir waren alle lustig drauf - haben uns jedoch nicht über die schutzzone im fjord unterhalten, wir saßen ja förmlich mittendrin (esehäuser)
 Unser gesprächsstoff glich mehr eine weltreise, da alle auslandserfahrung hatten und jeder seine  erlebnisse und dunkeltesten geschichten erzählte. 
 War SUPER !!!  .
 Peter, den ich mitgebracht habe, ist auch ein bordie, jedoch mehr ein stiller leser, der sagte mir auf dem rückweg im wagen:  das habe ich noch nicht erlebt, da ging ja richtig die post ab und ist nicht vergleichbar mit unserem vereinstreffen.
 Das ist normal, da wir kein schlaflabor sind.

 War wirklich super! 
 Danke Jungs !


----------



## okram24 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hier noch ein Gruppenbild von gestern!

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## Livio (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> ....
> Du fragst was die pilze machen? Habe heute mal einen rundgang - alte stelle wo die großen ameisenhaufen sind - gemacht. Es ist noch zu früh, es muss noch einmal regnen, dann schießen sie aus dem boden....



... und das wird jetzt der Fall sein wenn ich Samstag komme :g

 Gebraten, gegrillt, im Gulasch oder getrocknet für zu Hause. Wenns gut läuft auch im Backofen mit Fisch


----------



## LAC (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Livio
 Thomas, ich wünsche dir adleraugen, dass du reichlich pilze findest !
 Gruß


----------



## okram24 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Da bei dem Wind keine Chance auf Makrelen auf der Mole besteht, waren wir heute Abend noch mal am südlichen Ausläufer des Fjords.

Dabei konnte mein Kumpel noch 3 schöne Barsche bis 30cm verhaften!

Somit hatten wir zum Abendessen 8 Barsche, einen Hornhecht und selbst gemachten Kartoffelsalat! hmmmm...

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## pensiveface (20. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Leute,

ich werde nächste Woche in Houstrup verweilen, also ist es für mich nicht weit nach Hvide Sande. Bin zwar nicht das erste Mal in Dänemark, aber ich will das erste Mal dort angeln gehen. 
Würde gerne mit meiner Spinnrute auf Barsch angeln und zwar vom Land aus, da ich momentan kein Boot und Echolot zur Verfügung habe. Könntet Ihr mir vielleicht sagen, wo ungefähr man Barschen am besten nachstellen kann? 


Viel Grüße


----------



## raxrue (20. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Gruppenbild von gestern!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!




HHAAHHHH.. und Otto wieder als einziger ohne g,scheide Jacke...und ohne Handtuch (Insider)


----------



## sCoPeXx (20. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



pensiveface schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich werde nächste Woche in Houstrup verweilen, also ist es für mich nicht weit nach Hvide Sande. Bin zwar nicht das erste Mal in Dänemark, aber ich will das erste Mal dort angeln gehen.
> Würde gerne mit meiner Spinnrute auf Barsch angeln und zwar vom Land aus, da ich momentan kein Boot und Echolot zur Verfügung habe. Könntet Ihr mir vielleicht sagen, wo ungefähr man Barschen am besten nachstellen kann?
> ...




Hoi 

Barsch geht eigentlich überall am besten im südlichen Bereich vom Fjord Boot ist nicht zwingend erforderlich . 

Gruss 

Patrick


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> HHAAHHHH.. und Otto wieder als einziger ohne g,scheide Jacke...und ohne Handtuch (Insider)


 

 In dieser Kluft habe ich Otto vor ca. 35 Jahren kennen gelernt. Scheint sich also um Qualitätsklamotten zu handeln.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## pensiveface (21. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Patrick, 
vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. Bezüglich der Erlaubnis im südlichen Bereich des Fjords angeln zu können: Soweit ich informiert bin benötigt man überall den dänischen Angelschein und dann noch eine Erlaubniskarte für das jeweilige Gewässer bzw.  den Gewässerabschnitt. Wird der Fjord zum  Meer gezählt und ich brauche, um dort angeln zu können, außer dem dänischen Angelschein keinen weiteren Erlaubnisschein?

Gruß


----------



## sCoPeXx (21. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Korrekt


----------



## pensiveface (21. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Super! Und wieder so schnell, Daumen hoch. Kinder bis 18 Jahre brauchen den Schein ja nicht. Wenn ich ja aber an einen See wechseln möchte und mir noch zusätzlich einen Erlaubnisschein hole, braucht dann das Kind auch einen, oder darf es umsonst angeln, weil es noch keine 18 ist?


----------



## sCoPeXx (21. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Da muss ich leider passen. Aber es gibt sicherlich hier jemand der das beantworten kann 

Gruss


----------



## Michael_05er (21. August 2014)

An den Forellenseen darf keiner umsonst angeln  Bei anderen Gewässern wurde ich vermuten, dass Kinder genauso einen schein brauchen wie Erwachsene, nur eben nicht den staatlichen... Details kann dir vielleicht boardie Costas sagen, der hat ja einen Angelladen in Tarm. Gruß Michael


----------



## pensiveface (21. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ok, sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht. Danke euch beiden fürs erste. Forellensee wird für mich nur die letzte Option darstellen, wenn woanders gar nichts geht. Werde mich nochmal melden, wenn ich vor Ort bin und schon bisschen Strecke gemacht habe. Vielen Dank


----------



## sCoPeXx (21. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Unterschätze die Forellenseen nicht diese können auch herausfordernd sein grad mit Spinnködern  Es gibt Klasse Anlagen dort. 

Gruss


----------



## LAC (21. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@  Kinder brauchen kein staatl. angelschein müssen jedoch eine begleitperson dabei haben, die einen schein hat - damit sie nicht vom fisch ins wasser gezogen werden *lach
 Ältere Personen brauchen auch kein schein - Begleitperson auch nicht, wobei dieses auf den zustand des anglers ankommt.
 Die put und take anlagen berechnen den angler ob klein oder groß - da benötigt man jedoch keinen stat. schein. Das ist aber normal, dass kinder dort auch zahlen müssen, sonst wären sie überlaufen von großfamilien.

 An Fließgewässern muss zusätzlich von staatl. schein auch noch eine angelschein gekauft werdn, für den geewässerabschnitt - da können weitere auflagen sein, die je nach gewässer unterschiedlich sind - z.b. kinder erst ab ein gewisses alter usw. Dieses kann man vor ort erfahren.


----------



## pensiveface (21. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke für die vielen Infos in der kurzen Zeit. Gut zu wissen, dass die verschiedenen Pächter das unterschiedlich handhaben. Werde mir erstmal den staatlichen Schein besorgen und am Fjord angeln. Dann die Tage mal einen Angelladen aufsuchen und nach einer Gewässerkarte fragen, damit ich auch direkt in houstrup eine Option habe. Über google habe ich nämlich keine Infos gefunden, was houstrup angeht. Gruß


----------



## angler1996 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

http://danskfiskekort.dk/de/region.php?2

 ob es weitere Gewässer gibt? k.A.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Michael_05er (21. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hab gerade mal gegoogelt wo houstrup liegt. Wenn ich richtig liege, zwischen Norre Nebel und Nymindegab? Dann hast Du es nicht weit bis zu einigen langgezogenen Seen unterhalb der Südspitze des Fjordes. Dies sind Ausläufer des Fjordes. Man kommt oft nicht leicht ans Wasser, aber für Hecht und Barsch sollen sie auch gut sein. Gruß Michael


----------



## diedel38 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Gruppenbild von gestern!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!




Hallo
Lac (Otto) 
Du bist der 4. von rechts ,oder vieleicht der 5. von links ? 
Habe ich richtig geraten?
Nett Dich übers Internet mal Kennen zu lernen.

Gruß  diedel38  :m#h


----------



## pensiveface (21. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hey, ja, du hast Recht: die langgezogenen Seen habe ich bei Google Maps auch schon entdeckt. Da war meine Befürchtung, dass der zu groß ist ohne Boot und Echolot. Aber wenn der gute Barschbestände hat, ist ein Versuch allemal wert. 
Der Link sieht schonmal ganz gut aus, auch danke hierfür.


----------



## sCoPeXx (21. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Die Seen sind klein  du kannst zwar nur an ein paar stellen ins Wasser mit wathose oder in kurzer Hose  kann man vorsichtig waten. Pass aber auf den Untergrund auf er könnte schlamig sein. Die Seen sind recht flach haben aber auch tiefere Bereiche so 3m .

Berichte mal ich bin auch bald oben 

Gruß


----------



## pensiveface (21. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke, euch. Ich werde auf jeden Fall von dort aus schreiben (unser Haus soll Internet haben) wenn gewünscht, kann ich auch einen kleinen Reisebericht verfassen und hier einstellen. Bin aber, wie gesagt, eigentlich nur auf Barsche aus.


----------



## raxrue (21. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> In dieser Kluft habe ich Otto vor ca. 35 Jahren kennen gelernt. Scheint sich also um Qualitätsklamotten zu handeln.|supergri|supergri|supergri




Jaja..Markenklamoden hat mann ein Leben lang..an..jetzt hoffen wir mal das er nicht auf neuzeitliche Klamoden mit Allergien reagiert ,sonst kann ich meine Jacke die er beim nächsten mal von mir bekommt wieder selber anziehen...andererseits ist die Gefahr gross, das er garnicht mehr erkannt wird wenn er was anderes anhat#6:g|rolleyes:q


----------



## LAC (21. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ diedel 38
mit dem zählen habe ich so meine probleme, ich muss mit den fingern zählen und habe leider beim schreiben keine finger frei. Das bild habe ich mir jedoch nochmal angesehen. Ich konnte mich leider nicht erkennen, liegt sicher daran, dass unsere spiegel im hause blind sind - ich erkenne mich nicht, das ist bewusst gemacht, sonst würden wir vor schreck einen herzkasper bekommen.
@ Raxrue
ich trage nur das beste vom besten - made in turkey oder street made 
wie du schon erwähnst mit dem echtheitssiegel: markenklamoden :q damit die angler kein mobbing mit mir machen und mich nicht seelisch zu grunde richten.

Ich bin eine mimose und die ständige kritik und die verbreitung falscher tatsachen hier im board, das ist gift und ich habe damit schwer zu kämpfen, da es eine schwere last für mich ist - da ich schwach und hilflos bin. 
Du verstehst mich sicher - du schlimmer finger.

@ für die pilzfreunde
Heute habe ich mal richtig im wald zugeschlagen - 6 kg steinpilze erbeutet und etwa ein kg mischpilze. Die haben mich richtig angestrahlt, ich konnte nicht nein sagen, sie hatten so ein nettes tschernobyl lächeln.


----------



## okram24 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Kurzer Bericht von der Front.

Waren heute Nachmittag für ca. eine Stunde mit Heringspaternoster an der Schleuse bis die Strömung, bei 12 geöffneten Toren zu stark wurde! Fischkontakte: null!

Danach noch zum südlichen Fjordausläufer. Mit 3 Mann für etwa eineinhalb Stunden die Schilfkante abgeblinkert.

Dabei konnte ich einen vielleicht 25-er Barsch landen. Einen guten Hecht hatte ich noch am Band. Er konnte sich aber durch eine schnelle Flucht auf mich zu und anschließend ins Schilf wieder vom Spinner befreien. Weitere Fischkontakte gab es nicht.

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

*ich trage nur das beste vom besten - made in turkey oder street made 
wie du schon erwähnst mit dem echtheitssiegel: markenklamoden :q damit die angler kein mobbing mit mir machen und mich nicht seelisch zu grunde richten.

Ich bin eine mimose und die ständige kritik und die verbreitung falscher tatsachen hier im board, das ist gift und ich habe damit schwer zu kämpfen, da es eine schwere last für mich ist - da ich schwach und hilflos bin. 
Du verstehst mich sicher - du schlimmer finger.
*

Lieber Otto,#h

es tut mir mächtig leid, dass du ständig unter meinen absolut verunglimpfenden Sticheleien leidest.:m:m:m
Ich gestehe, dass ich immer nach deinen Schwachstellen suche, die natürlich nicht vorhanden sind.#q
Ich bitte dich auf diesem öffentlichen Wege ( ca. 120000 User ) demütig um Verzeihung.|peinlich
Um meinen guten Willen zu beweisen, werde ich mich auf den Düsseldorfer Altstadtweg begeben. Dort werde ich als Buße die Mettebrötchen, Reibekuchen und zuletzt noch das Spießbratenbrötchen beim Schweine-Janes zu mir nehmen.
Sollte ich dann demütig Kot.en müssen, so wird mich der Grappa mitsamt Cappuccino in den Kasematten Ehrfurcht gegenüber älteren Herren lehren.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (22. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Sollte ich dann demütig Kot.en müssen, 



Na Jürgen,
das wird wohl früher oder später passieren 


ist ja mal was anderes so auf dem Thron zu sitzen


BG
Carsten


----------



## eislander (22. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Otto, auf dem Rückweg von Skagen wollten wir noch ein paar Tage in Hvidesande anlegen. Seit langen versuche ich ja unten im Fjord einen Hecht zu bekommen. Vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Mal. Ich wäre für Tips sehr dankbar. Meine Frau ist bei Deinen 6 kg Steinpilzen ganz unruhig geworden. Wenn es nicht gerade Dein Geheimrevier ist wären wir auch dafür dankbar für einen Hinweis. Hier oben sieht es in diesem Jahr mit Pilzen schlecht aus. Sag mal ob Dir ein Besuch recht w


----------



## eislander (22. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Otto, beim Versenden des vorherigen Betrages habe ich mich vertippt und er ist mir zu früh in den Versandt geflutscht. Die Frage ist ob Dir ein Besuch recht wäre Anfang der Woche oder ob Du dann zufällig irgendwo bist wo wir uns treffen können. Unser letzter Besuch war ja Überfallartig ohne Vorwarnung.
Gruß.  Eislander


----------



## LAC (22. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen Breithardt

 Jürgen, ich freue mich, wenn du in der düsseldorfer altstatt, ein ruhiges plätzchen findest, wo du beim reibekuchen essen und mette-brötchen bzw. spießbraten verschlingen  und als genuss, damit es fluppt und rutscht d.h. du nicht kotzt,  ein drink trinkst, jedoch beim rundum blick feststellst, daß ich nicht daneben sitze. 
 Das ist eine ganz harte strafe, da du dann mit dir selbst redest - um freude zu bekommen. Dann kann es sein, dass der nachbar dich anstößt und sagt: entschuldigung, ich glaube sie haben probleme, da ich ihre worte nicht verstehe, können sie was sie munkeln mal klar und deutlich singen.
 Wie ich dich kenne wirst du antworten, cool bleiben mein herr: sie müssen nicht alles verstehen, wir sind hier in der altstadt von düsseldorf und nicht bei dieter bohlens mopping show.
 Warte bis ich dabei bin, dann ladest du mich ein, das muntert mich auf und mein gelaber was du dann  ertragen muss ist strafe genug.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> 
> Jürgen, ich freue mich, wenn du in der düsseldorfer altstatt, ein ruhiges plätzchen findest, wo du beim reibekuchen essen und mette-brötchen bzw. spießbraten verschlingen und als genuss, damit es fluppt und rutscht d.h. du nicht kotzt, ein drink trinkst, jedoch beim rundum blick feststellst, daß ich nicht daneben sitze.
> Das ist eine ganz harte strafe, da du dann mit dir selbst redest - um freude zu bekommen. Dann kann es sein, dass der nachbar dich anstößt und sagt: entschuldigung, ich glaube sie haben probleme, da ich ihre worte nicht verstehe, können sie was sie munkeln mal klar und deutlich singen.
> ...




Otto,#h

an sooo viel Demut hatte ich eigentlich nicht gedacht.|rolleyes
 Du hast die tollen Steinpilze vor der Türe, die mir hier 60€ pro Kilo kosten.
 Da könntest du mir das Düsseldorfer Fastfood schon gönnen.


----------



## LAC (22. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> an sooo viel Demut hatte ich eigentlich nicht gedacht.|rolleyes
> Du hast die tollen Steinpilze vor der Türe, die mir hier 60€ pro Kilo kosten.
> Da könntest du mir das Düsseldorfer Fastfood schon gönnen.



Jürgen, gönne ich dir, trotzdem bringe dir als strafe  heringe und steinpilze das nächste mal mit, da dein mopping mich ja munter hält -  wie einsam würde ich mich fühlen, ohne deine worte.  Das anglerboard ist wie ein heilbad - man wird gesund und nicht krank im kopf,  da es reichlich blubbert,  die luft bzw. postings sind schwefelhaltig angereichert - das liebe ich.


----------



## raxrue (22. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, gönne ich dir, trotzdem bringe dir als strafe  heringe und steinpilze das nächste mal mit, da dein mopping mich ja munter hält -  wie einsam würde ich mich fühlen, ohne deine worte.  Das anglerboard ist wie ein heilbad - man wird gesund und nicht krank im kopf,  da es reichlich blubbert,  die luft bzw. postings sind schwefelhaltig angereichert - das liebe ich.




Mhh..könnte also auch ich auf Segnung und Absolution hoffen wenn ich meine Räude (ähh Reue) und Entschuldigung hier öffendlich kundtue und schwöre auser samstags mir neue Opfer zu suchen...:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Mhh..könnte also auch ich auf Segnung und Absolution hoffen wenn ich meine Räude (ähh Reue) und Entschuldigung hier öffendlich kundtue und schwöre auser samstags mir neue Opfer zu suchen...:m


 


 Glaube nicht, hast die falsche PLZ. :m


----------



## raxrue (22. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, hast die falsche PLZ. :m




Glaub ich nicht...die Fische sind hier mal richtig ordentlich groß...da muss mann nicht erst 20 Stück Fangen um satt zu werden#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht...die Fische sind hier mal richtig ordentlich groß...da muss mann nicht erst 20 Stück Fangen um satt zu werden#6


 
 Mag schon sein, aber dort hast du niemand, der für dich Heringe fängt und nach Hause liefert.


----------



## LAC (22. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen breithardt

 Jürgen, wen hast du denn da an der angel, da kannst du aber vom glück reden, nicht jeder hat solch ein glück. 
 Ich habe auch einen, der mich mit pferdewurst füttert, seitdem habe ich immer an der schleuse beim angeln platz, da ich ständig unkontrolliert austrete, das ist ein problem und die angler haben inzwischen angst bekommen - schon wenn sie mich sehen mit der alten jacke, machen sie einen bogen und halten abstand.
 Nun kann ich dir nicht sagen ob es vom austreten kommt, daß sie abstand halten, oder ob sie es nicht ertragen können, wenn sie in meinen eimer schauen. Der hammer ist sie recken sich den hals lang und zählen sogar meine fische. Wenn sie fast fertig sind, bekommt der eimer kurz ein tritt, dann habe ich sie aus der bahn geworfen und sie zählen von vorne. 

 Gruß


----------



## okram24 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Heute gab es keinen Fisch, sondern Pilze!

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## okram24 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hier noch ein Foto.

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Marko,#h

 dieses Bild wäre jetzt nicht nötig gewesen.#d


----------



## thomasHB (23. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin

 Gibs was neues von der front fahre am 30.08. für eine Woche nach Bork Havn war noch nie da geht was mit Makrele in Hvide Sande oder was anderes was kann man da zu dieser Jahreszeit fangen ??

 mfg
 thomas


----------



## okram24 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

In Hvide Sande geht z.Z. gar nichts so richtig!

Makrelen von der Mole kannst du im Moment voll vergessen. Bei dem Wind gibt es riesen Wellen und die Makrelen kommen nicht unter Land, außerdem wirst du pitsche nass und die Steine auf der Mole sind total glitschig!

An der Schleuse gibt es gelegentlich ein paar mini Heringe (bis 12cm) oder einen Hornhecht.

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## thomasHB (23. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ok danke ma gucken wie es die nächsten Tage wird. Angelgerät wird aber mitgenommen.


----------



## Michael_05er (23. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

In der Gegend von Bork Havn solltest Du aber ganz gut Barsche fangen können. Oder Du fährst zur Skjern Au und versuchst dein Glück auf Lachs oder Meerforelle. Grüße, Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



okram24 schrieb:


> In Hvide Sande geht z.Z. gar nichts so richtig!
> 
> Makrelen von der Mole kannst du im Moment voll vergessen. Bei dem Wind gibt es riesen Wellen und die Makrelen kommen nicht unter Land, außerdem wirst du pitsche nass und die Steine auf der Mole sind total glitschig!
> 
> ...


 

 Wunderbarer Aalköder an der Pose. Auch die wenigen großen Hornies gehen selbst in der Nacht drauf. :m


----------



## LAC (23. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Okram24

 Marko, diese mini heringe finde ich gut, wie Jürgen es schon erwähnt, ausgezeichnete köder, aber auch zubereitet schmecken sie fantastisch.
 Ich brate sie, lege sie in öl ein mit reichlich gewürze  und lasse sie zwei tage ziehen - dann entwickeln sie sich zu einem gaumenschaus.
 Durch den besonderen geschmack bekomme ich immer ein mediteranes gefühl - in den tapas buden in spanien werden oft die fische so zubereitet. An der nordsee ob in deutschland oder dänemark kennt man dieses zubereitung nicht - da sind fischbrötchen gefragt. 
 Gruß


----------



## raxrue (23. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Mag schon sein, aber dort hast du niemand, der für dich Heringe fängt und nach Hause liefert.




Auch wieder nicht ganz richtig...ich geh zu meinem Freund..der ist Chef der Deutschen See in Neu Ulm..wenn ich ihm sage was ich möchte hab ich es 1 oder  2 Tage später (per Nachtexpress)
würde aber in dem Fall keinen Eimer Heringe ordern sondern Jakobsmuscheln,Lachs und sonstige Spezialitäten ( http://www.deutschesee.de/wissen/wissenswertes/lachsspecial/) und wenn wir dann immer noch Bock auf Fisch haben treffen wir uns zum Angeln am Privatsee :vik:...und sollte das immer noch nicht reichen komm ich selber nach Hivde Sande und werde Otto motivieren Touristen zu Motivieren:m also Jürgen...der König ist Tot...hier kommt dein neuer König#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Auch wieder nicht ganz richtig...ich geh zu meinem Freund..der ist Chef der Deutschen See in Neu Ulm..wenn ich ihm sage was ich möchte hab ich es 1 oder 2 Tage später (per Nachtexpress)
> würde aber in dem Fall keinen Eimer Heringe ordern sondern Jakobsmuscheln,Lachs und sonstige Spezialitäten ( http://www.deutschesee.de/wissen/wissenswertes/lachsspecial/) und wenn wir dann immer noch Bock auf Fisch haben treffen wir uns zum Angeln am Privatsee :vik:...und sollte das immer noch nicht reichen komm ich selber nach Hivde Sande und werde Otto motivieren Touristen zu Motivieren:m also Jürgen...der König ist Tot...hier kommt dein neuer König#6






Jeder nach seinem Gusto.l
Nur, die Deutsche See wird sicherlich nie mein König werden.
Entweder fange ich meinen Fisch selber, oder kaufe sie an der Küste von Kleinkuttern, die 1-2 Tage draußen sind. 
Die tagelang auf Eis gelegten Fische sind nicht mein Ding. 
Lassen wir also den neuen König ruhen.:m


----------



## LAC (23. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ raxrue, 
 du fährst ja geschütze auf, da kann kaum einer mithalten - lachs und jacobsmuscheln. Lecker - aber der preiswerte hering, der schmeckt auch und ich kann ihn in allen varianten zubereiten, für mich ist das ein edelfisch.

 Ich glaube ich muss umdenken und nur noch auf tunfisch gehen und in der brandung an den felsen in spanien,  die krebsartigen entenmuscheln (percebes) pflücken -  da kostet das kg über 120 euro

 Weil wir gerade bei den muscheln sind, es ist in den medien gewarnt worden, die miesmuscheln aus dem watt oder von den steinen im meer in dänemark selbst zu sammeln. Sie sollen laut bericht giftig sein - durch algen  soll es kommen, so wurde es mir vor zwei std  erzählt. Dieses erzählte man mir, da ich erwähnte, dass ich mal an der langen mole etwas schnorcheln gehen wollte um welche zu pflücken, das habe ich fast jedes jahr gemacht. Lecker, lecker


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

*Weil wir gerade bei den muscheln sind, es ist in den medien gewarnt worden, die miesmuscheln aus dem watt oder von den steinen im meer in dänemark selbst zu sammeln. Sie sollen laut bericht giftig sein - durch algen soll es kommen, so wurde es mir vor zwei std erzählt*. Dieses erzählte man mir, da ich erwähnte, dass ich mal an der langen mole etwas schnorcheln gehen wollte um welche zu pflücken, das habe ich fast jedes jahr gemacht. Lecker, lecker[/QUOTE]


 Otto,#h

 dann sollte es auch für die Austern gelten? Wollte nächstes Frühjahr zur Ernte kommen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Jüü (23. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin zusammen !
So nun sind wir auch wieder vor Ort.Ich meine in Bjerregard.
Morgen werden wir erst mal eine Erkundungstur zu den am nächsten liegenden Angelgewässer machen und dann entscheiden wo es am Nachmittag hingeht.
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Weil wir gerade bei den muscheln sind, es ist in den medien gewarnt worden, die miesmuscheln aus dem watt oder von den steinen im meer in dänemark selbst zu sammeln. Sie sollen laut bericht giftig sein - durch algen soll es kommen, so wurde es mir vor zwei std erzählt*. Dieses erzählte man mir, da ich erwähnte, dass ich mal an der langen mole etwas schnorcheln gehen wollte um welche zu pflücken, das habe ich fast jedes jahr gemacht. Lecker, lecker


 

 Otto,#h

 dann sollte es auch für die Austern gelten? Wollte nächstes Frühjahr zur Ernte kommen.|kopfkrat[/QUOTE]

 Ich habe mir dieses Jahr die Muscheln direkt an der Schleuse (unfreiwillig) organisiert. Hatte zwei Mal das Glück, ein altes Heringsvorfachknaul etwa 3-4m vor der Mauer zu erwischen. Da waren jedes Mal gut 3kg Muscheln an dem Knaul. Nach dem sortieren ergab ein schönes leckeres Abendbrot für die ganze Familie. #g Und wir leben noch und hatten auch keine Magenverstimmung.

Und die Bleie für nächstes Jahr gab es gratis dazu.#6


----------



## raxrue (24. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Weil wir gerade bei den muscheln sind, es ist in den medien gewarnt worden, die miesmuscheln aus dem watt oder von den steinen im meer in dänemark selbst zu sammeln. Sie sollen laut bericht giftig sein - durch algen soll es kommen, so wurde es mir vor zwei std erzählt*. Dieses erzählte man mir, da ich erwähnte, dass ich mal an der langen mole etwas schnorcheln gehen wollte um welche zu pflücken, das habe ich fast jedes jahr gemacht. Lecker, lecker


 

 Otto,#h

 dann sollte es auch für die Austern gelten? Wollte nächstes Frühjahr zur Ernte kommen.|kopfkrat[/QUOTE]

Iss  doch wurscht an was man stirbt...wer früh stirbt ist länger Tot...und hier weiss mann wenigstens an was man das Zeitliche segnen könnte..wie bei den Pilzen...ruhig ein oder zwei Grüne Knollenblätter mehr statt der Champingnons und der Tag wird ganz anders#6...


----------



## pensiveface (24. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hey,

Ich habe mir heute den Angelschein für Dänemark und ein Gewässer (Fluß) hier in der Nähe besorgt. Leider gibt es keinen Angelladen bei mir in unmittelbarer Umgebung und die freundliche Dame im Touristenbüro wusste nicht genau, ob ich in Nymindegab (dem südlichsten Ausläufer des Rinköpingfjords) angeln darf. 
habe mal einen Screenshot gemacht, zum besseren Verständnis. Denke schon, dass ich dort mit dem Schein angeln darf, oder?
Hoffe, man kann es erkennen. 


http://imgur.com/kH6c0zO

Gruß


----------



## thomasHB (24. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Und ich dachte ich kaufe in Flensburg die angelerlaubnis für Dänemark und kann überall angeln (ausser private) ??? Muss ich mir noch extra ein angelschein holen um in bork havn zu angeln? ?


----------



## heitzer (24. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Fahrt halt nach Hvide Sande und geht zu Kott Fritid. Da bekommt Ihr Angelscheine und viele tolle Tips, wo man angeln darf und wo die besten Stellen sind. Und günstige Köder aller Art sowie tolles und preisgünstiges Equipment könnt Ihr auch gleich dort kaufen.|uhoh:

Gruß Dirk


----------



## rippi (24. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> (...) und preisgünstiges Equipment könnt Ihr auch gleich dort kaufen.|uhoh:
> 
> Gruß Dirk



Preisgånstiges Equipment? Dein Ernst?|bigeyes


----------



## mathei (24. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Preisgånstiges Equipment? Dein Ernst?|bigeyes



beachte den smily rippi #h


----------



## rippi (24. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Naja manche Angebote gibt es ja, aber i.d.R. ist es auf gleichen Preisniveau oder teurer als hier. 

 Also n Ironie Smiley ist das nicht


----------



## Michael_05er (24. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Meiner Meinung nach darfst Du im südlichen Zipfel des Fjordes und auch in den Seen unterhalb mit dem dänischen schein angeln. Der Besuch bei Kott Fritid ist trotzdem nicht verkehrt, die können einige Tipps geben. Grüße, Michael


----------



## LAC (24. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ raxrue
wenn es stimmen sollte - mit den giftigen algen - dann auch die austern. d.h alle filtrierer. Nun kenne ich nur die lange mole von hvide sande, da hole ich mir meine miesmuscheln - austern sind dort kaum, nun sind im meer südlich von hvide sande, muschelbänke, z.t. bestehen sie aus miesmuscheln und austern, jedoch ist es eine große gefahr dort zu schwimmen bzw. schnorcheln durch die strömungen. Das würde ich keinen empfehlen und nur geübte taucher könnten es mit gerät vom boot aus
In der ho bucht, die bei ebbe trocken fällt, sind auch muschelbänke, jedoch da würde ich mir keine holen, da die die varde au filtern.

@ pensiveface
Mit dem staatl. angelschein, kannst du in allen staatl. gewässern angeln u.a. auch im südlichen bereich vom fjord. Für fließgewässer, die fischereilich genutzt werden, muss man sich zusätzlich eine angelkarte holen und man darf dann nur dort angeln wie es auf der angelkarte angegeben ist, denn oft ist es so, dass für ein fließgewässer mehrere angelkarten d.h. streckenabschnitte (die preise sind unterschiedlich) kaufen kann, wenn man von der mündung bis zur quelle angeln möchte.

@ heitzer
Dirk, wenn man eine angel vor dem laden aus dem ständer mit rolle und schnur kauft, geht der preis - das sind angeln für urlauber, deren kinder gerne mal ein fischchen fangen wollen.
Ich habe dort mir solch eine gerät auch schon gekauft, da man mir meine angel an der schleuse geklaut hatte und ich keine mehr hatte - kann mit der preiswerten angel alle fischarten in hvide sande und umgebung fangen.
Betreffend der beratung sehe ich es etwas anders, sie bekommen reichlich informationen von touristen, die sich ja bestens auskennen in hvide sande und umgebung. Das kann man sich zwar anhören, aber man muss filtern
 Es sind sicherlich gute, fleißige verkäufer, die sich bestens auskennen in der materialkunde, da sie einen langen tag haben und bis 22 Uhr arbeiten und gedanklich in der zeit, viele fische fangen. 
 Das soll nicht negativ sein, sie haben sicherlich Ahnung und sind gute fachverkäufer und können manche touristen helfen, was benötigt wird für den fang von hering und hornhecht und vieles mehr. Mehr muss man nicht wissen, leider musste ich das letzte gespräch abrechen, weil ich mir die fachliche kompetenz nicht mehr reinziehen konnte. Sie hat mich förmlich umgehauen, was wo momentan läuft und wie man sie am haken bekommt. Ich war drauf und dran, neues material zu kaufen |supergri|supergri

 @ für die pilzsammler
 Habe heute in zwei std ca. drei kg steinpilze geflückt


----------



## rippi (25. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> (...) jedoch da würde ich mir keine holen, da die die varde au filtern.
> 
> 
> (...), leider musste ich das letzte gespräch abrechen, weil ich mir die fachliche kompetenz nicht mehr reinziehen konnte. Sie hat mich förmlich umgehauen, was wo momentan läuft und wie man sie am haken bekommt. Ich war drauf und dran, neues material zu kaufen |supergri|supergri



Was wird da den rein geleitet ausser Dúnger?

 Und die im Angeladen kønnen ja auch nicht jeden "HotSpot" nennen, sonst sind die nachher alle überfúllt.


----------



## pensiveface (25. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich bedanke mich bei Euch für die Informationen. 
Habe gestern an dem Fluss Strecke gemacht, für den ich mir einen Erlaubnisschein gekauft habe, aber hatte keinen Fischkontakt. Deswegen werde ich heute Euren Rat befolgen und zum südlichsten Zipfel fahren. Wenn es zeitlich passt, dann auch zum Angelladen nach Hvide Sande hoch- ich werde berichten.


----------



## rippi (25. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hast du eine Wochen oder Tageskarte?


----------



## raxrue (25. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ raxrue
> wenn es stimmen sollte - mit den giftigen algen - dann auch die austern. d.h alle filtrierer. Nun kenne ich nur die lange mole von hvide sande, da hole ich mir meine miesmuscheln - austern sind dort kaum, nun sind im meer südlich von hvide sande, muschelbänke, z.t. bestehen sie aus miesmuscheln und austern, jedoch ist es eine große gefahr dort zu schwimmen bzw. schnorcheln durch die strömungen. Das würde ich keinen empfehlen und nur geübte taucher könnten es mit gerät vom boot aus
> In der ho bucht, die bei ebbe trocken fällt, sind auch muschelbänke, jedoch da würde ich mir keine holen, da die die varde au filtern.
> 
> ...


----------



## pensiveface (25. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich habe eine Wochenkarte


----------



## sCoPeXx (25. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

So noch lange 4 Tage bis es los geht werde morgen mal gemütlich das Angelgerät packen


----------



## LAC (26. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Was wird da den rein geleitet ausser Dúnger?
> 
> Und die im Angeladen kønnen ja auch nicht jeden "HotSpot" nennen, sonst sind die nachher alle überfúllt.



@ Rippi - ich kann es dir nicht sagen, ich habe es einfach vom gefühl gemacht d.h. mein verstand sagt mir dieses, wenn ich die ho bucht mit der varde au und die industriestadt esbjerg mir so ansehe, sage ich einfach danke, ich nehme sie nicht und überlasse sie anderen feinschmecker. Ich glaube es ist auch verboten, im watt die muschelbänke zu plündern, da das wattenmeer unter schutz steht. 15 Liter filtert eine muschel am tag und in wenigen tagen ist das gesamte wasser vom wattenmeer einmal gefiltert worden - die muscheln sind die kläranlagen vom wattenmeer.
 An holzpoller, die einen speziellen wasserschutz haben, sollte man sie auch nicht nehmen, da sie die giftstoffe aufnehmen. 
 Ich habe reichlich kranke miesmuscheln -  zwar in der ostsee - beim tauchen gesammelt, die durch schadstoffe sich verändert haben, die schale haben alle warzenförmliche ausbuchtungen bekommen. Ich habe sie nicht zum essen gesammelt - ich bin ja nicht krank im kopf - sondern als anschauungsmateriel.

 Wenn von "hot spot" in hvide sande gesprochen wird, muss ich immer schmunzeln - ich kenne da keinen hot spot, d.h. überfüllt ist es da immer, da die heringe und hornhechte im schleusenbereich überall sind und am strand oder mole, die platten und dorsche - das wars dann auch schon. Da kann man ja nicht von einem "hot spot" sprechen, wie man es aus einem fließgewässer her kennt, da fällt mir z.b. der ebro in spanien ein, wo eine hänchenfabrik ist und darunter die angler förmlich über die karpfen laufen können - so viele sind dort, oder ganz bestimmte flußabschnitte - aber nicht hvide sande :vik:da kann man urlaub mit der ganzen familie machen, wo die kinder eimerweise fische fangen können. Hvide sande ist insgesamt ein hot spot, denn ich kenne keinen platz in europa, wo so gedrängt so viele hornhechte vorkommen.

 Und im fjord wo das wasser nicht den salzgehalt hat, kommt der barsch und hecht vor - spezielle hot spot kenne ich dort nicht, außer plätze wo man besser ans wasser kommt. 

  @ Raxrue
 Dann bist du ja ein kleiner tauchprofi -  was dein verein bzw. du machst, sieht ja ganz gut aus. Ist sicherlich interessant das flusstauchen in klaren gebirgsbächen - ich habe es noch nicht gemacht. 
 Berge waren nicht so mein ding, als kind habe ich mal von einem felsen in einem gebirgsbach gepinkelt - ich fand den wasserfall gut, meine mutter nicht  später habe ich mich zu einer meeresratte entwickelt und die fische beobachtet. Da habe ich im laufe von 40 jahre die unterschiedlichsten strömungen im meer kennengelernt - sie sind schon gewaltig - bei einigen kannst nicht dagegen anschwimmen - ich sage nur achtung die flut kommt.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJnnv5UNQkw
 Und der ebbstrom d.h. die wassergeschwindigkeit bei ebbe, kann im watt über 7 km betragen, da kommt kein schwimmer und kein kanufahrer und keiner auf einer Luftmatratze bzw. ein boot mit kleinem motor gegen an - der wird weit ins offene meer getrieben und sollten vertiefungen im watt sein, so wird die strömung noch höher sein. 
 Dieses nur zur Information, damit nicht einige Leser glauben - sie könnten wie ein fisch gegen die strömung schwimmen.


----------



## heitzer (26. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@LAC: Hast recht, Otto, da im Watt kann die See offensichtlich schon mal in die Gummistiefel laufen, wenn die Flut kommt. Ich bleibe da weg, habe eine Jahreskarte fürs Schwimmbad...:q:m

Mein Junior fängt übrigens gerade gut Barsch im südlichen Fjordausläufer, mit Dropshot-Montage. Der ist mit meiner Frau und meinen Schwiegereltern vor Ort.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## pensiveface (26. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hey, ich war gestern in Hvide Sande im Angelladen. Der Herr, der im Laden arbeitet, war sehr nett und hat das bestätigt, was ihr mir bereits geschrieben habt: Barsch und Hecht gehen ganz im Süden des Fjordes am  besten. War gestern auch an so einem kleinen Hafen mit zwei Stegen im Süden, aber die waren bereits besetzt. Auf der anderen Straßenseite waren zwei Seen, wo am zweiten auch Angler waren. Der See sah auch vielversprechend aus, aber da hätte man über einen kleinen Zaun gemusst. Schien zwar niemanden zu kümmern, dass die da waren, aber so ganz legal war das nicht, glaube ich. Der kleine Fluss, für den ich einen Erlaubnisschein besitze, gibt auch  nicht wirklich viel her. Man kommt nur sehr schwer direkt ans Wasser und wenn man sich dann durchgekämpft hat, ist es sehr flach und voll mit Pflanzen. Momentan habe ich echt Schwierigkeiten einen geeigneten spot zu finden. Gruß


----------



## heitzer (26. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@pensivface: Freundlich grüßen |wavey:und einfach dazustellen. Keiner hat irgendeine Stelle gepachtet. Ist zwar nicht so eng, wie beim Heringsangeln aber ähnlich, wenn man Pech hat. 
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Michael_05er (26. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Die Zäune sind seit ein paar Jahren da, die dienen aber soweit ich weiß eher dazu, Schafe oder andere Tiere an zu weiten Spaziergängen zu hindern. Je nach Tierart und eigenem Mut kann man trotzdem ans Wasser.


----------



## pensiveface (26. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ja, man kann sich natürlich dazu stellen, aber ich habe ein kleines Kind von vier Jahren dabei, dass zum Auswerfen sehr viel Platz benötigt und der Bootssteg ist ohnehin so klein. Daher ist das leider keine Option


----------



## pensiveface (26. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Michael, das wäre ja echt top. Der See sieht echt vielversprechend aus und die meisten Angler waren am angrenzenden Forellensee ubterwegs. Ich bleibe dran und werde berichten


----------



## heitzer (26. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ist alles völlig ungefährlich https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-S2s6Z1UYY . :m


----------



## pensiveface (26. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hahahah jetzt werde ich mich jedes mal paranoid umdrehen müssen, wenn ein wolliger Freund in der Nähe ist. :-D


----------



## Michael_05er (26. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Um ehrlich zu sein, wäre ich auch bei einer Schafherde vorsichtig. Wenn da ein Schafbock dabei ist würde ich nicht auf die Weide gehen, erst recht nicht mit einem kleinen Kind. Wir haben selber Schafe, und einer unserer Böcke hat vor einigen Jahren einen unserer Mitarbeiter attackiert und durch die Luft geschleudert. Das Ergebnis war ein gebrochener Fuß |krank: und der Mann hatte noch Glück, dass der Bock nicht nachgesetzt hat... 100kg wütendem Schafbock kann man nicht viel entgegensetzen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## thomasHB (26. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ma gucken was geht hab ab Samstag 1 Woche ein Haus direkt am Hafen in bork havn. Bin mal gespannt. Darf man direkt im Hafen angeln?


----------



## raxrue (26. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Rippi - ich kann es dir nicht sagen,
> @ Raxrue
> Dann bist du ja ein kleiner tauchprofi -  was dein verein bzw. du machst, sieht ja ganz gut aus. Ist sicherlich interessant das flusstauchen in klaren gebirgsbächen - ich habe es noch nicht gemacht.
> Berge waren nicht so mein ding, als kind habe ich mal von einem felsen in einem gebirgsbach gepinkelt - ich fand den wasserfall gut, meine mutter nicht  später habe ich mich zu einer meeresratte entwickelt und die fische beobachtet. Da habe ich im laufe von 40 jahre die unterschiedlichsten strömungen im meer kennengelernt - sie sind schon gewaltig - bei einigen kannst nicht dagegen anschwimmen - ich sage nur achtung die flut kommt.
> ...



Mit 1,90 Meter und 120 Kilo bin ich kein kleiner Tauchprofi..aber mit deinen Wasser und Strömmungsgeschwindigkeiten hast du absolut Recht und wenn wir hier über das Tauchen in der Türkei ,Malediven, Deutschland ,Schweiz und nicht vergessen http://www.giglioinfo.it/insel-giglio/isola-del-giglio.html    besser bekannt für die Tollen Traumschiffe die dort an der Küste vorm Hafen anlegen|kopfkrat:m reden ,sind wir weg vom Fischen...obwohl ...mann Taucht erst um zu schauen wo die Fische sind die mann dann fangen möchte#6


----------



## LAC (26. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ heitzer

 das schaf hatte die funktion eines aufsehers und hat es gerochen, daß der angler keinen angelschein. hatte. :q

 Nun wird hier im thread der eingezäunte fjordbereich im südlichen bereich erwähnt. Dieser bereich wird nicht mit ziegen und schafen bestückt auch nicht mit pferden und hauskühe sonder mit wasserbüffel. Ich habe schon welche gesehen, wasserbüffel sind bestens geeignet als landschaftspfleger weil sie um den fjord, die wiesen kurz halten. „für insekten, eidechsen, schlangen und andere lebewesen ergeben sich damit vielfältige entwicklungsmöglichkeiten“. Sie gehen auch ins gewässer und fressen das schilf und im fjord entstehen an den plätzen wo sie ein schlammbad nehmen neue hot spots für angler - siehe foto.:q:q
 So wie ich gehört habe, will man sie dressieren, dass die angler auf sie reiten können.  Angeltouren im fjord werden dann angeboten und man benötigt kein boot mehr und anfüttern muss man die fische auch nicht mehr. Nach kurzer zeit, wissen die fische,  es fällt was ab.:q:q wenn die büffel kommen.
 Das ist exotisch und vergleichbar wie die excursionen auf einen Elefanten,  in indien im busch.
 Nicht schlecht solche touren, dann bekommt der angler keine nasse socken mehr und in der hose ist es immer warm. 
 Büffelblut und angst ist wie eine wärmflasche.


----------



## okram24 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Der Wind hat heute nachgelassen. Deshalb haben wir heute Mittag mal einen Versuch von der Nordmole auf Makrele gestartet.

Leider hatten wir weder mit Paternoster an der Spinnrute, noch mit Minihering an der Posenrute erfolg.

Allerdings war das Meer noch sehr aufgewühlt und ein Saugbagger hat noch zusätzlich vor der Hafeneinfahrt sein Unwesen getrieben!

Da der Wetterbericht für die nächsten Tage ganz gut aussieht, werden wir noch ab und zu einen Versuch starten!

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## rippi (26. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ heitzer
> 
> das schaf hatte die funktion eines aufsehers und hat es gerochen, daß der angler keinen angelschein. hatte. :q
> 
> ...



 Genau, und in den nächsten Jahren sollen auch noch Giraffen, Nilpferde und Löwen hinzukommen. Giraffen laufen dann neben dem Büffel her und dienen als manuelles Echolot und sagen einen die genaue Tiefe, allerdings nur bis ca. 3m danach schwimmen/laufen sie zurück oder ertrinken. Nilpferde für weite Strecken und zusätzliche Stabilität bei starken Wind. Und die Löwen sollen die Bestände kontrollieren, den alle Tiere sollen nicht eingesperrt werden sondern frei laufen dürfen.

 Und erzählt es nicht weiter aber es wurden Forschungsteams zusammengestellt die eine Robbie genmanipulieren sollen, das sie so groß wird, das bis zu 5 Angler darauf Platz finden und dann vor der Schleuse bei offenen Toren angeln können. 
 Aber pschht ist noch geheim.|krank:#4


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Marko,#h

 lt. Wetterbericht gab es heute zu dem unruhigen Wasser noch Westwind. 
 Da hattet ihr auch keine Chance auf Makrele. :m


----------



## LAC (26. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Rippi
 Das ist ja ganz neu, was du da berichtest, wenn die löwen die bestände kontrollieren, dann sind die hot spots ja nicht mehr überlaufen - ich angle dann immer, wenn die löwen satt sind.
 Und mit dem genmanipulierten seehund ist der hammer -  das ist fortschritt.  In kürze stelle ich mal ein filmchen ein, wie man mit heringe seehunde in hvide sande lockt und füttert - werde ihn bei YouTube einsetzen. Ich sage die bisse im vorfeld an und die seehunde kommen - ist ein lustiger film - bordie Hatri hat das schauspiel gefilmt.

 Wobei es die wahrheit ist, dass im eingezäunten bereich wasserbüffel rumlaufen - ich habe sie schon gesehen - die sind ja zahm wie eine katze, jedoch mit respekt sollte man sie schon begegnen - ich glaube ein stock oder knüppel als sicherheit ist ganz gut - mir hat man mal gesagt, dass man diese tiere, wenn sie durchdrehen zwischen die hörnern hauen soll, dann stoppen sie und bleiben stehen - ob es klappt kann ich nicht sagen, ich glaube wenn du dann nicht weg gehst, fliegst du durch die luft.
 Das ist alles nicht so schlimm, die sind inzwischen alle zahm, in asien laufen sie mit kinder durch die reisfelder.
 Hier mal mehr über diese tiere.
http://www.jarts.info/index.php/tropenlandwirt/article/viewFile/1464/640


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Rippi
> Das ist ja ganz neu, was du da berichtest, wenn die löwen die bestände kontrollieren, dann sind die hot spots ja nicht mehr überlaufen - ich angle dann immer, wenn die löwen satt sind.
> Und mit dem genmanipulierten seehund ist der hammer - das ist fortschritt. In kürze stelle ich mal ein filmchen ein, wie man mit heringe seehunde in hvide sande lockt und füttert - werde ihn bei YouTube einsetzen. Ich sage die bisse im vorfeld an und die seehunde kommen - ist ein lustiger film - bordie Hatri hat das schauspiel gefilmt.
> 
> ...


 

 Otto,#h

 da hast du wohl vorne und hinten verwechselt.|supergri
 Ich habe übrigens am WE die angekündigte Buße abgeleistet.:m


----------



## LAC (26. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen - das mit vorne und hinten kommt schon mal vor, ich hatte einen schnupfen  und konnte nicht riechen d.h. nasenbluten den ganzen tag - war fürchterlich - hab an dich gedacht - dachte schon von den pilzen würde es kommen.
 Gestern war bordie eislader bei mir, sein wagen war u.a. auch eine trockenkammer für pilze - seine idee war super, so trockne ich jetzt auch meine pilze.
 Mache gerade die hochseeangeln fertig für die dicken fische.
 Schön, daß du an mich gedacht hast:q
 Gruß


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Naja manche Angebote gibt es ja, aber i.d.R. ist es auf gleichen Preisniveau oder teurer als hier.
> 
> Also n Ironie Smiley ist das nicht


 
Die Angebotsschilder standen auch schon vor 10 Jahren dort und werden sicherlich auch noch eine Weite bleiben.


----------



## raxrue (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Rippi
> Das ist ja ganz neu, was du da berichtest, wenn die löwen die bestände kontrollieren, dann sind die hot spots ja nicht mehr überlaufen - ich angle dann immer, wenn die löwen satt sind.
> Und mit dem genmanipulierten seehund ist der hammer -  das ist fortschritt.  In kürze stelle ich mal ein filmchen ein, wie man mit heringe seehunde in hvide sande lockt und füttert - werde ihn bei YouTube einsetzen. Ich sage die bisse im vorfeld an und die seehunde kommen - ist ein lustiger film - bordie Hatri hat das schauspiel gefilmt.
> 
> ...




Das mit den Freilaufenden Löwen wäre eine Tolle Sache...|kopfkrat soviel Spass hätte ich wohl schon lange nicht mehr beim Angeln..vor allem sehen die bei der Mahlzeit immer so schön friedlich aus..und das Mit den Giraffen als Echolot..Perfekt...und ob nun Wasserbüffel oder andere Rindvichter im Schilf rumlatschen ist eigendlich völlig bums|splat2:   Hauptsache mann kann ordendlich Angeln#6


----------



## raxrue (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen - das mit vorne und hinten kommt schon mal vor, ich hatte einen schnupfen  und konnte nicht riechen d.h. nasenbluten den ganzen tag - war fürchterlich - hab an dich gedacht - dachte schon von den pilzen würde es kommen.
> 
> Siehste..hab ich doch gleich gesagt..die giftigen schmecken am besten...|krank: und wo der Schnupfen herkommt ist eigendlich auch nicht so Geheimnisvoll...wo wir wieder bei der richtigen Verwendung von Handtüchern wären#6


----------



## sCoPeXx (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hi Zusammen

Packe gerade das Angelzeug , da kam mir die Frage welche Köderfarben und Größen Ihr am Fjord auf Hecht fischt ?

Ich habe mal alles was grösser als 17cm ist   ausgepackt was meint Ihr ?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## rippi (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen
> 
> Packe gerade das Angelzeug , da kam mir die Frage welche Köderfarben und Größen Ihr am Fjord auf Hecht fischt ?
> 
> ...


Ich sage:
Probiers doch mal mit Køfi!?#h


----------



## sCoPeXx (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Aktiv oder stationär?


----------



## rippi (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Beides wird funktionieren. Bei stationär weiß ich nicht wie du das handhabst, ich fische nicht mit lebenden Køfi, andere machen's, aber ich fange trotzdem und würde dir dann zu einer Segelpose raten.  
Aktiv ist aber auch cool, wobei ich das auch mit einer Pose mache, also Mehr im Sinne vom Schleppen , als mit einen Spinnsystem. Bleibt aber letztendlich dir åberlassen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Aktiv oder stationär?




 Da es dort selten Windstill ist, würde ich mal eine Segelpose ins Spiel bringen.:m


----------



## raxrue (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen
> 
> Packe gerade das Angelzeug , da kam mir die Frage welche Köderfarben und Größen Ihr am Fjord auf Hecht fischt ?
> 
> ...




Tjahh.. nimm den mal....   http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPRO-SCREAMIN-BABY-DEVIL-WOBBLER-JERKBAIT-11-FARBEN-HECHT-KODER-/370582157223?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&var=&hash=item56486af7a7    oder meinen Liebling http://www.ebay.de/itm/Gamakatsu-Sp...elsport_Köder_Futter&var=&hash=item232f76ca98   oder einen von den Geschätzten 20000 anderen Ködern die auf dem Markt sind.... oder die immer sicheren aber langweiligen  Köfis...


----------



## raxrue (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Da es dort selten Windstill ist, würde ich mal eine Segelpose ins Spiel bringen.:m




Segelpose??   LANGWEILIG...|abgelehn


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Segelpose?? LANGWEILIG...|abgelehn


 

 Ne, effizient. :m


----------



## pensiveface (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Gestern wars am kleinen Hafen echt ein Kampf den Barschen nachzustellen. Spinner und Pose mit Wurm brachten keinen Erfolg. Konnte mir zum Schluss noch einen maßigen kurz über dem Grund ergaunern, der wieder schwimmen durfte, aber das war es auch schon. Heute gab es auf der Weide einen schönen Hecht und einen Aussteiger im Flachwasser auf Sbiro und weißen Twister.
Gruß


----------



## raxrue (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ne, effizient. :m




In Verbindung mit     http://www.ebay.de/itm/AUFTRIEBS-KO...ken_Vorfächer_Wirbel&var=&hash=item1c2474bdcf   geb ich dir recht:g|rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> In Verbindung mit http://www.ebay.de/itm/AUFTRIEBS-KODERFISCH-SYSTEM-FUR-RAUBFISCH-EDELSTAHLVORFACH-7x7-Gr-1-2-3-4-/120870714831?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Haken_Vorf%C3%A4cher_Wirbel&var=&hash=item1c2474bdcf geb ich dir recht:g|rolleyes


 

 Das Auftriebssystem ist mit einer Segelpose eigentlich überflüssig. Ein 2-Haken System reicht je nach Köfigröße völlig.
 Das Auftriebssystem benutze ich gerne in Verbindung mit einem Bodentaster.:m


----------



## okram24 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wetter ist super! Den ganzen Tag Sonne, leichter Wind bei etwa 18 Grad.

Nur mit den Fischen klappt es nicht so richtig.

Heute Abend waren wir für 2 Stunden auf der Südmole. Von Makrelen keine Spur. Mein Sohn hatte auf Fischfetzen an der Pose 2 kleine Wittlinge und ich habe mit dem Pilker hinter dem Makrelenpaternoster eine Miniflunder gehakt.

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## mathei (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



okram24 schrieb:


> Wetter ist super! Den ganzen Tag Sonne, leichter Wind bei etwa 18 Grad.
> 
> Nur mit den Fischen klappt es nicht so richtig.
> 
> ...


kein schneider, gutes wetter, was will man mehr.|rolleyes ich sag mal petri. #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> kein schneider, gutes wetter,* was will man mehr.*|rolleyes ich sag mal petri. #h


 

 Ein anständiges T-Bone vom Grill.:m


----------



## LAC (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ alle
so wie ich lese, wird ja richtig zugeschlagen und material gebunkert, dass man die hechte und barsche im fjord am haken bekommt. Wünsche allen viel glück!
Ich war im wald und habe 4 kg steinpilze gepflückt - war gut eine stunde unterwegs und danach habe ich zwei stunden am fließgewässer geangelt - war ok, drei nasen, eine bachforelle und ein rotauge habe ich gelandet - als köder wurm - aber keine gekauften, die sind zwar dick, hängen jedoch in wenigen minuten wie ein nasser sack am haken. Ich habe festgestellt, dass man auf die gekauften nicht solch ein großen erfolg hat - ich glaube, sie haben einen eigenartigen geruch, der nicht richtig erdig bzw. nach wurm riecht. Ich glaube es, da ich mit den selbst gesuchten, mehr erfolge verbucht habe. Es ist eine vermutung, will sie aber nicht schlecht reden, denn auch mit diesen würmern kann man fische fangen. 
 Es sind nur kleine feinheiten- mehr ist es nicht.


----------



## mathei (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ein anständiges T-Bone vom Grill.:m


auch nicht schlecht, aber im urlaub selbst gefangener fisch ist auch nicht zu verachten. |rolleyes

hatte eigentlich im oktober noch ne woche in hs geplant.jetzt geht es in die türkei. konnte mich patu nicht durchsetzen.
ein verlängertes we sollte aber noch drinn sein, vorrausgesetz sowas bietet ein veranstalter an. ;+


----------



## raxrue (28. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Das Auftriebssystem ist mit einer Segelpose eigentlich überflüssig. Ein 2-Haken System reicht je nach Köfigröße völlig.
> Das Auftriebssystem benutze ich gerne in Verbindung mit einem Bodentaster.:m



Ich auch...aber...  http://www.hecht--angeln.de/angelmethoden/hechtangeln-segelpose-996.php   |rolleyes#::a   Wenn der Auftrieb des Köfis so gehalten wird das er fast Neutral ist dann zuppelt es besser wenn der Wind auf das Segel trifft :m


----------



## thomasHB (28. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Am Samstag geht's nach bork havn 1 Woche Urlaub Wetter sieht wohl gut auch hoffentlich klappt es auch mit den fischen.


----------



## Lutz77987 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin, ich fahr Samstag mit der Familie 1 Woche nach Dänemark ( Henne ), und habe vor dort ein bisschen zu Angeln. Ich werde wohl 1 oder 2 mal nach Hvide Sande hoch fahren. Könnt ihr mit berichten, ob ich dort im Moment gut Makrelen fangen kann? Außerdem suche ich noch einen guten Forellensee in der Nähe, und wollte eig. auch noch am Meer auf Platten angeln. Hat da jemand Tipps für mich?


----------



## okram24 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@Lutz77987: Einfach mal 8 Posts zurück gucken (mein Bericht von gestern)!

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## kfs (28. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wetter ist jetzt super hier, im hafen vereinzelt hornhechte.
Am strand jetzt fast keine wellen/stroemung mehr aber dadurch feiern
Die krebse wohl party da unten. Abfrass ohne ende . Nach 5 minuten sind die haken blank !


----------



## Dennis 74 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich bin auch gerade in Hvide Sande. Heute Morgen waren wir auf der Mole. Zielfisch  war eigentlich Makrele und Plattfisch . Gefangen haben wir leider nichts. Alle anderen um uns herum leider auch nichts. Aber wenigstens ist das Wetter Klasse und windstill. Was will man mehr. Außerdem haben wir gestern und vorgestern noch 2 Put and Take Teiche ausprobiert. Was man sehen konnte war viel Fisch drin, aber die wollten einfach nicht an den Harken. Schade...


----------



## raxrue (28. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Außerdem haben wir gestern und vorgestern noch 2 Put and Take Teiche ausprobiert. Was man sehen konnte war viel Fisch drin, aber die wollten einfach nicht an den Harken. Schade...[/QUOTE]


Hänge mal einen Grasshüpfer (oder Ähnliches) #::adran und schmeiss eine Handvoll Kiesel zum Köder #6 aber nicht weitersagen...


----------



## Lutz77987 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

ok, danke


----------



## Dennis 74 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke für den Hinweis . Probiere ich mal aus.


----------



## wassermann (28. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin, moin leuts!
Ich bin zwar schon fast wieder eine Woche zurück und hatte die beiden herbstlich stürmischen Wochen erwischt, trotzdem noch ein kurzer Bericht: Makrele ging natürlich bei dem Wetter überhaupt nicht, zumal die Wellen teilweise über den Molen gebrochen sind. Aber ne ordentliche Brandung bringt ja meist trotzdem auch ordentlich Fisch, so dass ich mich nicht beklagen kann. War einige Male am Strand und mit Klamotten festbinden und schönen Krallenbleien lief es gut. Die Nordsee bei dieser Wellenlaune zu beangeln hat schon was sehr Archaisches und das liebe ich. Jede Session hat zwischen 2 und 8 Flundern gebracht, einige davon waren bei 45 cm und einmal war auch noch ein schöner Wolfsbarsch mit dabei, da habe ich einen Freudentanz gemacht. Ist für mich der leckerste Fisch wo gibt und der wird wieder im Salzmantel im Ofen zu Weihnachten gemacht, wie der aus dem vorletzten Jahr auch. Wünsche denen, die jetzt noch oben sind, dass ihr vielleicht bald noch ein paar Makrelen schnappen könnt.


----------



## okram24 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Heute Abend wieder 2 Stunden auf der Nordmole gewesen.

Makrelen waren keine zu sehen.

Weder auf Paternoster noch auf Köderfisch ging was.

Auch von den anderen Anglern hatte keiner Fischkontakt.

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

hallo freunde, na wie schauts aus. fahren nochmal hoch nach sondervig. mal gucken ob wir noch den ein oder anderen fisch bekommen

lg


----------



## Lutz77987 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin, ich versuchs erstmal morgen abend an so einem Fluss in Henne, der ins Meer mündet. War da schon mal jemand oder weiß jemand, ob ich da eine Angelerlaubnis brauche


----------



## pensiveface (29. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich war da Anfang der Woche. Erlaubnis gibt es am Touristenbüro. Habe da allerdings nicht viel geangelt dort. Gruß


----------



## Lutz77987 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

okay, danke ich werde denn mal Berichten


----------



## sCoPeXx (29. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

So Auto ist gepackt noch mal ne Runde ratzen und  dann geht es ins gelobte Land  

2 Wochen  ich hoffe das Wetter passt und die ein oder andere Makrele lässt sich verhaften . 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## raxrue (29. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



okram24 schrieb:


> Heute Abend wieder 2 Stunden auf der Nordmole gewesen.
> 
> Makrelen waren keine zu sehen.
> 
> ...




Es könnte weh tun was ich jetzt schreibe..aber..Makrelen,Dorsch und Heringe giebt es zuhauf..das blöde ist nur das durch Strömmung und Temperatur die dicken Schwärme bei Island rumeiern wo sie gerade so doll Gefischt werden das die Trawler bald absaufen...Norweger und die anderen Drumherum meckern wegen Fangquote usw.und die Isländer sagen ..ihr könnt uns mal..wer Fängt hat recht...und die Biester sind ja schließlich freiwillig bei uns #6.. also lieber Plattfisch und Forelle,Aal sowie die leckeren Barsche :vik: weil die anderen sind wohl noch eine weile im Urlaub :m


http://www.stern.de/politik/deutsch...k-letzte-hoffnung-fuer-den-fisch-2010459.html


----------



## LAC (30. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich war auch mal kurz in hvide sande und habe zugeschlagen, etwa vierzig mal reingeworfen und im vorfeld wusste ich, was dran hängt - nichts.
Dann haben wir die wurftechnik übungsstunde abgerbrochen und sind zur au gefahren und haben schnell noch 32 stück gefangen, :vik::q mit diesen würmern, die wir gegraben haben, wollten wir fische fangen. Der wille war stark, aber auch im fließgewässer lief nichts. 
Mein bekannter hat sich natürlich was vor gemacht. Jedesmal, wenn er kraut am haken hatte, brüllte er laut, ja , jetzt habe ich eine und sagte weiter, dass ist eine schöne dicke forelle. 
Ich sagte : spinntst du?! 
Nein, das muss ich machen, sonst kann ich die angelei nicht mehr ertragen.:q:q:q bei mir sind das alles fische.
Das kenne ich von anglern, im lachsgewässer, ist jeder biss ein lachs gewesen.:q Spannend die angelei.

Pilze sind jetzt angesagt, die laufen nicht weg, man muss jedoch die augen auf halten und nicht daneben greifen, sonst fällt man noch hin und zerdrück den pilz.


----------



## rippi (30. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Mein bekannter hat sich natürlich was vor gemacht. Jedesmal, wenn er kraut am haken hatte, brüllte er laut, ja , jetzt habe ich eine und sagte weiter, dass ist eine schöne dicke forelle.
> Ich sagte : spinntst du?!
> Nein, das muss ich machen, sonst kann ich die angelei nicht mehr ertragen.:q:q:q bei mir sind das alles fische.
> Das kenne ich von anglern, im lachsgewässer, ist jeder biss ein lachs gewesen.:q Spannend die angelei.
> ...



Klar ist doch normal, wenn ich stundenlang angele und nix fange, dann klemme ich auch, bei jeden Hänger, die Rute zwischen die Beine und pump den Hänger hoch als wäre ich ich beim Big Game Fishing. Und wie der Zufall es will gehe ich danach auch Pilze holen, die sind super Groß, .....

...........die Konserven aus dem Supermarkt.

 Ne, mal im Ernst wie lange habt ihr so eigentlich gebraucht bzw. was habt ihr gemacht um die Pilzen unterscheiden zu können? Oder auf gut Glück?

 Ich habe irgendwie auch mal bock drauf bekommen, als ich letztens das Bild gesehen habe.


----------



## LAC (30. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Ne, mal im Ernst wie lange habt ihr so eigentlich gebraucht bzw. was habt ihr gemacht um die Pilzen unterscheiden zu können? Oder auf gut Glück?
> 
> Ich habe irgendwie auch mal bock drauf bekommen, als ich letztens das Bild gesehen habe.



@ Rippi
 ich habe 60 jahre dafür gebraucht, als ich noch ein kind war, musste meine großmutter die pilze als erstes essen. Sie sagte dann: min jung, dat is ingen problem - sie lebt nicht mehr.:q ist jedoch sehr alt geworden. Eine pilzvergiftung hat sie nie bekommen - da ich sie liebte, jedoch  musste sie als erstes die pilze essen.
 Bin aber beim suchen nie leichtsinnig gewesen und habe nur die genommen, die man essen konnte, am anfang waren es nur zwei arten.
 Heute kenne ich einige mehr, von den essbare arten - die suche ich - die giftigen arten kenne ich auch, die lasse ich stehen, sowie die ich nicht kenne, das kommt auch schon mal vor.
 Ein kursus habe ich nicht belegt, besitze jedoch fachliteratur und dann und wann, nehme ich einen mit und prüfe ihn, ob er essbar ist.
 Z.b. habe ich vor drei jahren einen platz im wald gefunden wo der semmelstoppelpilz reichlich vorkommt. Ich hatte ihn noch nie gesehen, den habe ich dann mitgenommen und untersucht - und mir alles reingezogen. Nun kenne ich alles über diesen pilz und wie man ihn am besten zubereitet.



 Semmelstoppelpilz


----------



## heitzer (31. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wenn man für den Anfang nur Pilze nimmt, die Röhren und keine Lamellen haben, kann eigentlich nichts schiefgehen. Zu klein oder gelblich sollten sie auch nicht sein, könnte bitter schmecken. 

Ich mache das schon immer so und ernte nur Maronen, Steinpilze oder Rotkappen. Die kann man sicher identifizieren und die schmecken klasse.#6 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## mathei (31. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> Wenn man für den Anfang nur Pilze nimmt, die Röhren und keine Lamellen haben, kann eigentlich nichts schiefgehen. Zu klein oder gelblich sollten sie auch nicht sein, könnte bitter schmecken.
> 
> Ich mache das schon immer so und ernte nur Maronen, Steinpilze oder Rotkappen. Die kann man sicher identifizieren und die schmecken klasse.#6
> 
> Gruß Dirk


so halte ich es auch. zumal mir auch die zeit habe mich damit intensiver damit zu beschäfftigen.


----------



## buttlöffel (31. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> Wenn man für den Anfang nur Pilze nimmt, die Röhren und keine Lamellen haben, kann eigentlich nichts schiefgehen. Zu klein oder gelblich sollten sie auch nicht sein, könnte bitter schmecken.
> 
> Ich mache das schon immer so und ernte nur Maronen, Steinpilze oder Rotkappen. Die kann man sicher identifizieren und die schmecken klasse.#6
> 
> Gruß Dirk



Mojn
mit deinen "Röhren" kannst du aber ganz schön daneben liegen - dann wachst du eines Morgens auf und bist tot.|supergri

Es stimmt, prinzipell mit den Röhren aber nur wenn sie gelb sind - ansonsten Finger weg wenn du den Pilz nicht genau kennst..


Peter


----------



## raxrue (31. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Bin aber beim suchen nie leichtsinnig gewesen und habe nur die genommen, die man essen konnte, am anfang waren es nur zwei arten.

Also mein Wissen ist..Essen kann mann alle ...bei manchen wird die Welt nach dem Genuss sogar richtig bunt :g ..gut ..einige lassen sich Beschi... kauen aber das ist halt Schicksal ..schon praktisch wenn mann einen Persönlichen Vorkoster hat ..aber es wäre gerade bei über ca 260 europäischen Pilzarten vieleicht nicht schlecht wenn mann genau weiss was im Korb liegt...obwohl es schon etwas wie die Richtige Würze beim Essen giebt wenn mal ein etwas kräftigerer dabei ist|rolleyes|rolleyes#q#q ( Gallenröhrling und Herren bzw. Fichtensteinpilz)


----------



## raxrue (31. August 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Rippi
> 
> 
> 
> Semmelstoppelpilz




Sollte man die Großen nicht etwas vorher einlegen damit sie nicht so bitter schmecken|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Michael_05er (1. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Soo, die letzte Arbeitswoche ist angebrochen, mein Angelkram ist gepackt - bis auf das Zeug, dass ich noch nachkaufen muss im Angelladen   Meine Windfinder-App sagt für Hvide Sande recht anständiges Wetter voraus, die nächsten Tage werden wohl sonnig mit wenig Wind aus zum Teil östlichen Richtungen. Wenn das stimmt könnten endlich nochmal Makrelen ankommen. Ich drücke allen vor Ort die Daumen und mir auch, dass es noch zwei weitere Wochen so bleibt 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (1. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Hetzer / @ mathei

Da fängt schon das problem an, denn es ist nicht so, was ihr glaubt, dass man am anfang - wenn man keine ahnung hat - nur pilze suchen soll, die röhren bzw. ein schwämmchen haben. 
Das ist wie russisches roulett - einer kommt nicht durch und bordie buttlöffel, Peter hat dieses auch schon erwähnt, es ist leichtsinnig
 Das ist nicht mehr arbeit, wie das erkennen von den fischarten, die sollte man auch wissen, denn das kann auch ins auge gehe, da sind ja auch welche mit giftdrüsen und stachel bestückt, obwohl sie gute speisefische sind z.b. das petermännchen, welches in der nordsee und ostsee auch vorkommt. Nun gibt es mehrere arten, das kleine petermännchen auch viepernqueise genannt hat das stärkste gift und macht farbige stellen und verformt menschliche glieder.








@ raxrue
Du fragst: ob man die großen semmelstoppelpilze vorher einlegen sollte. Der semmelstoppelpilz enthält bitterstoffe, um diese zu entfernen so das man sie nicht mehr beim essen merkt, kann man die pilze unterschiedlich zubereiten.
Der semmelstoppelpiz ist kaum befallen von schnecken und man kann sie von klein bis groß - außer die zu alten - essen.

 Ich hatte nicht einen pilz, sondern einen ganzen korb voll. Zubereitet habe ich sie, indem ich die schlechten ausgesucht habe und die guten Pilze gewaschen habe. Dann habe ich sie in einem großen topf mehrere Minuten in Wasser gekocht, das Kochwasser entfernt und nochmals unterm Wasserhajn gespült. Dann auf einem Küchentuch abtropfen lassen.

 Danach kanst du damit machen was du willst, einfrieren, braten d.h. für´s essen zubereiten.
 Ob man sie nach dem kochen auch noch trocknen kann kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich habe sie gegessen bzw. eingefroren.
 Solltest du angst bekommen, daß du eine vergiftung bekommst, kannst du sie auch wegwerfen, jedenfalls kannst du jetzt den semmelstoppelpilz zubereiten.

 LG


----------



## Tim1983 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hey Leute,
Urlaub ist gebucht, vom 11.10.2014 - 25.10.2014. Die erste Woche verbringen meine Frau, meine Eltern der Hund und ich im schönen Henne Strand. Die zweite Woche verbringen meine Frau, der Hund und ich alleine in Bjerregard. Mal gucken was die Fische in der Zeit vor Ort so machen #: #a
Noch 41 Tage und der rest von heute 

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Jüü (1. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hej Tim !
Besorg dir mal Illex Wobbler (Chubby 38 ) in tiger matt und naturfarbe.Sind Zwar etwas teurer ,doch die Ausgabe lohnt sich wirklich.
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## raxrue (1. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Hetzer / @ mathei
> 
> Da
> 
> ...



Ich hab die (sogenannten) Würzpilze immer stehen lassen weil ich mir beim erkennen immer etwas unsicher war und ich bin nun mal lieber ein lebender Feigling wie ein Toter Held :m das durch Kochen der bittere Geschmack so gut weggeht hab ich garnicht gewusst #6 Danke für den Tipp..wenn ich sammeln gehe hab ich immer mein schlaues Pilzbuch dabei und alles was nicht eindeutig bestimmbar ist bleibt im Wald...hab keine Lust mir das Essen zweimal durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen |engel:|krank:


----------



## mathei (1. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Hetzer / @ mathei
> 
> Da fängt schon das problem an, denn es ist nicht so, was ihr glaubt, dass man am anfang - wenn man keine ahnung hat - nur pilze suchen soll, die röhren bzw. ein schwämmchen haben.
> 
> LG


naja ich bleib bei den schwämmen, die ich kenne und gut ist. da kann nix passieren. ausserdem neues hobby ( pilzkunde ) = weniger angelzeit. dat geht bei mir nicht. #h


----------



## Tim1983 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Jüü schrieb:


> Hej Tim !
> Besorg dir mal Illex Wobbler (Chubby 38 ) in tiger matt und naturfarbe.Sind Zwar etwas teurer ,doch die Ausgabe lohnt sich wirklich.
> Gruß Jürgen M.



Hey Jürgen!
Vielen Dank fur deine rasche Antwort!
Die Illex Wobbler sind bestellt. Ich werde berichten was im Oktober gefangen wurde :m .
Dir noch einen schönen Resturlaub #6 .

Schöne Grüße 
Tim


----------



## LAC (2. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Rraxrue
das ist richtig, die pilze, die man nicht kennt sollte man stehen lassen. Nun kommt es auch noch darauf an, wo man sie sammelt, das ist auch wichtig, da das anglerboard weltweit bis im tiefsten wald ausgestrahlt wird, da es jeder lesen kann. 

Denn in einigen ländern bzw. stellen, sind auch die essbaren pilze verseucht, wer sie dort sammelt und vertilgt, strahlt später wie ein glühwürmchen.
Dieses ist aber auch, um bei den meerestieren zu bleiben, bei den fischen der fall und die lokale verschmutzung die der mensch verursacht, landet über die schalentiere wie ein bummerang zum menschen zurück.
Inzwischen hat man die ersten verseuchten tunfische aus japan in amerika gelandet und ich möchte nicht wissen, was alles so im zuchtlachs sich an chemie ansammelt hat - es liegt unter dem grenzwert, ist jedoch sichtbar.
Ich habe früher forellen aus einem fließgewässer in deutschland gefangen, es war ein ehemaliger industriefluß. 
Die nahrungsaufnahme, war jedoch bei den regenbogenforellen unterschiedlich. (Es war noch die zeit, wo man regenbogenforellen besetzte) Einige waren kleine räuber und ernährten sich von kleinfische und andere die ernährten sich von bachflohkrebse, die den grund abgrasen. Diese hatten rotes fleich, da es von den bachflohkrebsen kommt und jeder angler freute sich - |supergri und sie sprachen von lachsforellen. 
Diese forellen hatten alle ein venol geschmack, da der boden gesättigt von den ehemaligen schadstoffen der industrie war.

Noch etwas für den anfänger. Es gibt gar keine lachsforelle, dieses ist ein name, den die zuchtindustrie vor zig jahren so wollte, da sie über futter den forellen ein rotes fleisch zaubern und die forellen den fleischfarbton vom lachs bekamen. 
Ein großer kampf begann, da es förmlich eine verarschung des verbrauchers ist, da der preis und der namen "lachs" für umsatz sorgt.
Man hat sich geeinigt und nun können regenbogenforellen, die rotes fleisch und eine bestimmte größe haben - im laden als lachsforelle verkauft werden.
Wenn einige das wissen würden, würden sie lachsaugen bekommen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Rraxrue
> das ist richtig, die pilze, die man nicht kennt sollte man stehen lassen. Nun kommt es auch noch darauf an, wo man sie sammelt, das ist auch wichtig, da das anglerboard weltweit bis im tiefsten wald ausgestrahlt wird, da es jeder lesen kann.
> 
> Denn in einigen ländern bzw. stellen, sind auch die essbaren pilze verseucht, wer sie dort sammelt und vertilgt, strahlt später wie ein glühwürmchen.
> ...


 


 Otto,#h

 gibt es einen Seelachs? 
 Was unterscheidet einen roten Thun vom Bluefin?


----------



## raxrue (2. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> gibt es einen Seelachs?
> Was unterscheidet einen roten Thun vom Bluefin?



Die armen Pollacks bzw Köhler .. ich Angel am liebsten caipirinha lachs   http://kochschule-esscapade.de/rezepte-kochkurs/hauptspeisen/caipirinha-lachs/   (Am 1 November mach ich da übrigens meinen 8. Webergrill Kurs   http://kochschule-esscapade.de/event-registration/?ee=471  und zwar genau diese Menüs:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Die armen Pollacks bzw Köhler .. ich Angel am liebsten caipirinha lachs  http://kochschule-esscapade.de/rezepte-kochkurs/hauptspeisen/caipirinha-lachs/ (Am 1 November mach ich da übrigens meinen 8. Webergrill Kurs http://kochschule-esscapade.de/event-registration/?ee=471 und zwar genau diese Menüs:vik:


 

 Auch wenn wir uns nicht persönlich kennen, so etwas zu posten ist gemein.


----------



## rippi (2. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ist doch schön wenn Leute Lachsforelle oder Goldforelle sagen, mir kommt da immer ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht und dann denke ich mir: Ja genau so ist es. 

 Das freut mich immer wieder. Manchmal tanze ich danach um meine Rutenhalter. 

 Ist ne wahre Geschichte.


----------



## raxrue (2. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir uns nicht persönlich kennen, so etwas zu posten ist gemein.



Jürgen.. ich mach es wieder gut..wenn ich in Hivde Sande bin werde ich dir persönlich ein Sandwich machen mit Räucherlachs, Camembert und Frischen Feigen  

Toastbrot Buttern und mit Feigensenf einstreichen..Feigen in dünne Scheiben schneiden ..Räucherlachs aufs Toast...Camembert dünn auf den Lachs..Feigenscheiben drauf..etwas Dill und eine Zweite Toastscheibe buttern und oben Drauf...und dann schön vorsichtig Grillieren...8Min...Sandwich Diagonal durchschneiden und dann reinbeissen...:l   und das nächste mal sag ich dir wie man Lachsfilet mit Waldbeeren-Glasur und Meeretich-Creme auf dem Zedernholz (Räucherbrett) zubereitet|rolleyes|rolleyes#6 oder wie Eis auf dem Grill zubereitet wird

und jetzt weisste auch warum ich zum Angeln gekommen bin...ich hab Fische zum Fressen gern...


----------



## raxrue (2. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Ist doch schön wenn Leute Lachsforelle oder Goldforelle sagen, mir kommt da immer ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht und dann denke ich mir: Ja genau so ist es.
> 
> Das freut mich immer wieder. Manchmal tanze ich danach um meine Rutenhalter.
> 
> Ist ne wahre Geschichte.




Also Goldforelle ist für Hechte wie Futter mit Beleuchtung #6


----------



## heitzer (2. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Also ich weiss nicht. Es gibt ja auch Maultiere, die bekanntlich Mischlinge zwischen Pferd und Esel sind. Warum soll es keine Lachsforellen geben, also Mischlinge zwischen Lachs und Forelle? Sind schließlich beides Salmoniden. Aber wahrscheinlich stehen die Lachs-Milchner nicht so auf Forellen-Rogner, daran liegt es. 

Was gibt es sonst neues aus HS?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## angler1996 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> Also ich weiss nicht. Es gibt ja auch Maultiere, die bekanntlich Mischlinge zwischen Pferd und Esel sind. Warum soll es keine Lachsforellen geben, also Mischlinge zwischen Lachs und Forelle? Sind schließlich beides Salmoniden. Aber wahrscheinlich stehen die Lachs-Milchner nicht so auf Forellen-Rogner, daran liegt es.
> 
> Was gibt es sonst neues aus HS?
> 
> Gruß Dirk


 
 Dem Schluss schließe ich mich mal an, irrt wer mit langen Ruten am Strand rum?
 Gruß A.


----------



## sCoPeXx (2. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Tachchen war heute das erste mal aufer Mole ne glatte null Nummer konnte aber das königliche Schiff mir anschauen  am Abend war ich noch am Fjord und meine Frau hat 6 Mega Rotaugen gefangen ich bin ohne Biss auf den Wobbler nachhause  morgen ist einneuer Tag 

Gruss


----------



## LAC (2. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> gibt es einen Seelachs?
> Was unterscheidet einen roten Thun vom Bluefin?



Jürgen, du stellst mir schwere fragen:q 
Ich versuche es mal, beim seelachs, schmeckst du noch die rote farbe, dazu den dunklen kaviar, alles auf ein brötchen.:q im fischladen für 2,50 euro.
Ist halt ersatz.

Der rote thun, der steht auf der roten liste, da er vom aussterben bedroht ist, er war mal heimisch in der nordsee und ein enger verwandter des roten thuns ist dein besagter bluefin und dieser hat auch ein verwandten, das ist die makrele.
Hurra, alles sind thunfischartige, die sich nur in der größe und im preis bzw. geschmack ein wenig unterscheiden.
Für einen roten tun kannst du ein auto kaufen und einen bluefinn, den habe ich mal gefangen, der war abends von den hotelgästen zerlegt und gefressen und für den kleinen thun, die makrele, da machen sich hier im board die angler gedanken wie man sie an der mole in hvide sande am haken bekommt. 

Ich hoffe, es ist verständlich für jedermann. :q :m


@ raxrue
dein Rezept ist ja super, da läuft einem das wasser im munde zusammen, warum muss man das diagonal durchschneiden, kann man das nicht auf einmal im mund stecken.:q

 @ Angler1996
 Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, was es nicht alle gibt bei den fischen, die bekommen ja nicht ein fischchen, da flutschen zig hunderte aus den eiern - wir würden arm, wenn die  alle kindergeld kriegen würden und dann sind noch dabei welche mit zwei köpfe, - die bekommen doppelt oder mit zwei schwänze, zum glück hat dieses nichts mit der vermehrung zu tun.  Aber so sieht es aus in den zuchtanstalten.
 Und durch elektroschock schafft man sogar, dass nur noch weibchen schlüpfen - ist das nicht herrlich für den züchter - weibliche Tiere, die wieder mit schock bearbeitet werden - eine reine weibergesellschaft - sind halt mehr wert, legen eier.


----------



## angler1996 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, du stellst mir schwere fragen:q
> @ Angler1996
> Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, was es nicht alle gibt bei den fischen, die bekommen ja nicht ein fischchen, da flutschen zig hunderte aus den eiern - wir würden arm, wenn die alle kindergeld kriegen würden und dann sind noch dabei welche mit zwei köpfe, - die bekommen doppelt oder mit zwei schwänze, zum glück hat dieses nichts mit der vermehrung zu tun. Aber so sieht es aus in den zuchtanstalten.
> Und durch elektroschock schafft man sogar, dass nur noch weibchen schlüpfen - ist das nicht herrlich für den züchter - weibliche Tiere, die wieder mit schock bearbeitet werden - eine reine weibergesellschaft - sind halt mehr wert, legen eier.



Naja, das ist natürlich auch eine Interpretationsmöglichkeit meiner Frage, ob wer mit 2 langen Ruten in der Brandung rumirtt
Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (3. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@996
 entschuldige, ich habe mir den text durchgelesen und ruck zuck geantwortet, dabei bin ich ausgerutscht und habe den falschen namen erwischt bzw. gepostet - inzwichen habe ich es geändert - entschuldige, wie du siehst selbst beim angler läuft nicht immer alles richtig.
 Nun sind wir beim ausrutschen - wer mit zwei angeln in den händen  in der brandung rumirrt, kann  schnell ausrutschen. Wenn es windstill ist wirst du sicherlich welche sehen.


----------



## angler1996 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Null Probleme, irgendwie passte es ja doch als Antwort:q|wavey:
 Gruß A.


----------



## raxrue (3. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Tachchen war heute das erste mal aufer Mole ne glatte null Nummer konnte aber das königliche Schiff mir anschauen  am Abend war ich noch am Fjord und meine Frau hat 6 Mega Rotaugen gefangen ich bin ohne Biss auf den Wobbler nachhause  morgen ist einneuer Tag
> 
> Gruss




Schade für die ganzen Herings und Makrelenbändiger...aber es wird wohl noch ein wenig dauern bis die Schwärme wieder da sind...:m  aber ein satz scheene Rotaugen ist doch auch was#6


----------



## raxrue (3. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ raxrue
dein Rezept ist ja super, da läuft einem das wasser im munde zusammen, warum muss man das diagonal durchschneiden, kann man das nicht auf einmal im mund stecken.:q

 Nein..geht nicht..so ein großes Maul hab noch nichtmal ich:m


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Heute noch ein Ausflug zum Fjord es gab schöne barsche bis 28cm im Schnitt ca 20cm aufn mini Wobbler und Wurm am DS Rig  und ne Platte  mit 22cm  

Morgen mal wieder den Forellen aufn Leib rücken 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## raxrue (3. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Da soll nochmal einer sagen es hat in Hivde Sande keinen Fisch:m


----------



## thomasHB (3. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

War von 18:00 Uhr bis 20:00 Uhr in bork havn angeln. 4 barsche von 25 cm bis 45 cm auf wurm und silbernen Spinner.


----------



## Krüger82 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Petri!! 45cm ist doch mal ne hausnummer!! Bin nächste woche das erste mal am Fjord!! Mein zielfisch ist der barsch und deine fangmeldung schmälert meine vorfreude nicht im geringsten


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Also Jungs- so geht das nicht!

Vor solch lecker klingenden Rezepten müsst ihr Warnzeichen anbringen um unbedarfte zu warnen.

Ich liege grad im KH und hab tierischen Kohldampf,  weil so ne olle Matrone ein "NÜCHTERN "- Schild an mein Bett gehängt hat. 
Dann denkst Dir: okay, schaust mal in den HS-Thread rein und lenkst Dich mit ein paar Infos für den kommenden Urlaub vom Hunger ab......

Nööö - da hat doch tatsächlich einer so ne kleine geschmackstechnische Perversion (aus meinem momentanen Blickwinkel) gepostet und damit die Wölfe in meinen Eingeweiden geweckt. 

Das ist nicht fair.


----------



## mathei (3. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Also Jungs- so geht das nicht!
> 
> Vor solch lecker klingenden Rezepten müsst ihr Warnzeichen anbringen um unbedarfte zu warnen.
> 
> ...


du bist schneller jetzt auf dem damm wieder als du glaubst.


----------



## angler1996 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Also Jungs- so geht das nicht!
> 
> Vor solch lecker klingenden Rezepten müsst ihr Warnzeichen anbringen um unbedarfte zu warnen.
> 
> ...




 Lass Dich nicht unterkriegen!
 Gruß A.


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke für die Genesungswünsche. 

Aber es wird nu wohl bei mir noch etwas länger dauern.


----------



## LAC (4. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ dorschbremse
wünsche dir gute besserung und mathei hat recht, wenn man was positives liest, wo freude aufkommt, da bekommst du innerliche kraft und dieses macht gesund auch wenn du vom gewicht her etwas abnimmst :q
 Du kannst froh sein, dass keine fotos eingestellt worden sind, dann würdest du die bettdecke über den kopf ziehen - wenn die  fotos scharf sind :q und dein geschmack entsprechen.
 LG


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hast ja recht


----------



## heitzer (4. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



thomasHB schrieb:


> War von 18:00 Uhr bis 20:00 Uhr in bork havn angeln. 4 barsche von 25 cm bis 45 cm auf wurm und silbernen Spinner.


 
45 cm ist ja der Hammer! Hast Du den fotografiert? So einen großen Barsch habe ich noch nie gesehen oder gefangen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## LAC (4. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> 45 cm ist ja der Hammer! Hast Du den fotografiert? So einen großen Barsch habe ich noch nie gesehen oder gefangen.
> 
> Gruß Dirk



Dirk, 45 cm ist schon gewaltig, wenn man ihn mit ein maßband gemessen hätte, wären es sicherlich 53 cm geworden und wenn man ihn dann vorher noch behandelt hätte, mit einer ruckartigen körperstraffung, dann wird er noch größer und er entwickelt sich zum "hit paraden" fisch.|supergri|supergri|supergri
 Kleiner scherz am rande, aber dann und wann werden diese großen gefangen - du kannst große im fischerei museum in hvide sande sehen - dort habe ich vor jahren solche bratpfannen gesehen und auch fotografiert.
 Gruß


----------



## raxrue (4. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Hast ja recht


  Und damit du nicht abnimmst machste dir dann auf dem Kugelgrill eine Lachsforelle |rolleyes:q mit Chardonnay Sabayone


Lachsforelle ,4 Zweige Thymian ,1 Zitrone,Meersalz,Fleur de Sel (schmeckt nicht so scharf wie Normales Salz) und frischgemahlenen Pfeffer,4 kleine Kartoffeln festkochend welche in die Bauchhöhle von der Forelle passen müssen ,40 g Butter, ein Bündel Petersilie

  Forelle abspülen und trocknen (Küchentuch)Bauchhöhle Meersalzen und Pfeffern, Zitrone heiss waschen und in Zentimeterscheiben schneiden welche mit Zahnstochern in die Bauchhöhle gespickt werden ,die Thymianzweige dazu, und die Forelle dann auf die angekochten Kartoffeln (Alufolie drummachen) draufstellen..also mit der Bauchhöhle auf die Kartoffeln stellen das sie nicht umfällt  ..Kugelgrill sollte bei ca 140 Grad sein und das ganze müsste dann bei 30 bis 40 minuten gut sein.


und eine gute Fischsabayone geht so...
Eine Knoblauch (ganz fein hacken) 1 Zwiebel (auch ganz Fein)
5 Pfefferkörner ganz und schwarz ,10 g Zucker (am liebsten Brauner weil etwas Würzig) 200 ml Chardonnay, 2 Eigelb,1 Ei ,Salz (Meersalz Mörsern),Schwarzer Pfeffer (aus der Mühle) und etwas Cayenne

Weißwein,Knobi,Schalotten,Pfeffer und Zucker im Topf um die Hälfte Reduzieren und danach in einer Aufschlagschüssel Passieren (Durchs Sieb drücken) danach Eigelb und das Ei dazu und jetzt kommt es -  Über einem Wasserbad das ganze schön cremig aufschlagen und zwar schön zügig das es richtig Fluffig wird  und dabei mit Salz ,Pfeffer und Cayenne abschmecken

Die Kartoffeln Schälen, zerkleinern, stampfen ( nicht zu fein)  und mit Butter, Petersilie, Salz und Muskat abschmecken..   

ein Extra Tipp.. Viele mögen ja Zitronensaft auf dem Fisch..ich geh inzwischen gerne mal her und Halbiere eine Zitrone und leg sie mit der offenen Seite auf den Grill...#6 bis sie sich Bräunen  tut.. und dann:vik: Dieser herrliche Karamellartige Geschmack...


----------



## raxrue (4. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ dorschbremse
> wünsche dir gute besserung und mathei hat recht, wenn man was positives liest, wo freude aufkommt, da bekommst du innerliche kraft und dieses macht gesund auch wenn du vom gewicht her etwas abnimmst :q
> Du kannst froh sein, dass keine fotos eingestellt worden sind, dann würdest du die bettdecke über den kopf ziehen - wenn die  fotos scharf sind :q und dein geschmack entsprechen.
> LG



   das mit den Fotos kann ich gerne machen...


----------



## LAC (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> das mit den Fotos kann ich gerne machen...


 
 Das du ein zauberkoch bist, das habe ich inzwischen durch deine leckeren rezepte in den postings erkannt, mir lief das wasser im munde zusammen. 
 Mein rezept mit den fotos ist jedoch leichter gesagt als getan, da es die höhere kunst ist, denn ich meine, daß man ihm leckere "mäuschen" z.b. in einer großen muschel  genußvoll  anbietet - ganz edle "meeresfrüchte" , damit er sich die tristen stunden im krankenbett verschönern kann. Solch ein foto kannst du mir dann auch senden, damit ich nochmal jung werde, dann reiße ich sofort mein tafel  fische und weichtiere von der wand und hänge das foto auf, damit ich nicht nur im mund nass werde. 
 Das foto muss also schon qualität aufweisen und eine bessere ausstrahlung besitzen, wie die fotos in den spinden bei militär - obwohl die bei den jungs auch eine wirkung zeigten -  es war ihr einziger halt, da kommt auch keine lachsforelle mit cardonnay sabayone aus dem kugelgrill mit, obwohl sich das gut anhört und etwas besonderes sein muss.


----------



## thomasHB (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin gestern wieder am bork havn geangelt und hier geht barsch ohne ende von 8 barschen die ich mit genommen haben hatten 3   35 cm der Rest von 22 - 28 cm alles was drunter War ging zurück ins Wasser sonst hät ich noch bis in die Nacht gestanden und sauber gemacht. Alles auf Spinner (rot/weiß) und zwischen 18:00 Uhr und 20:00 Uhr.


----------



## thomasHB (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/04/e69e5ac6a785707342f546e60de2b877.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/04/63b2c701136bd62ff0bbbcab11c59a9a.jpg


----------



## thomasHB (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



thomasHB schrieb:


> Moin gestern wieder am bork havn geangelt und hier geht barsch ohne ende von 8 barschen die ich mit genommen haben hatten 3   35 cm der Rest von 22 - 28 cm alles was drunter War ging zurück ins Wasser sonst hät ich noch bis in die Nacht gestanden und sauber gemacht. Alles auf Spinner (rot/weiß) und zwischen 18:00 Uhr und 20:00 Uhr.



Muss sagen habe 3 Kinder die immer  dabei sind.


----------



## Michael_05er (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Welche Ködergrößen fischt Ihr denn, gerade beim Spinner oder "Miniwobbler" auf Barsch? Sind Wobbler um die 5cm oK, oder muss es das Modell "Erbse mit Tauchschaufel" sein?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## thomasHB (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin ich hab mit einem Spinner grösse 4 von zebco der heißt silver-lake.


----------



## pensiveface (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Thomas, neidvoll blicke ich auf Deine Fänge. War noch letzte Woche ganz bei Dir in der Nähe, in Houstrup, und da konnte ich an den wenigen Gewässern, die ich beangelt habe, nur einen landen, obwohl ich an mehreren Tagen los war.


----------



## LAC (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ ThomasHB
 Gratulation ! Super, bork havn zählt wirklich zu den guten plätzen noch, da dort nicht so viel angler sich bewegen, wie im südlichen Bereich vom fjord um die esehäuser. Da sieht es ja oft aus, bedingt auch durch die stege, als wenn ein wettangeln durchgeführt wird. Die plätze sind nicht mehr so gut wie sie mal waren, da jeder dort hin läuft und sein glück versucht - gut erkennbar durch die müllkippen in der landschaft. Da ist bork havn bis jetzt noch verschont geblieben, kann aber noch kommen.


----------



## thomasHB (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hier steht man aber auch schon teilweise sehr eng neben einander. Sehr gut besucht aber oft nur von Gelegenheits Anglern.


----------



## Tim1983 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Im Hafen von Bork Havn direkt, ist angeln doch nicht gestattet oder hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## thomasHB (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Nicht im Hafen direkt da sind extra Schilder gleich links und rechts neben den Hafeneinfahrt


----------



## Tim1983 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



thomasHB schrieb:


> Nicht im Hafen direkt da sind extra Schilder gleich links und rechts neben den Hafeneinfahrt



Gut zu wissen, dann werden meine Frau und ich mal unser Glück auf Barsch in Bork Havn nächsten Monat versuchen.


----------



## thomasHB (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wenn du direkt im Hafen rein fährst kannst du rechts parken und dann an den hausbooten vorbeilaufen dann bist auch schon da.


----------



## Tim1983 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke Thomas, gut zu wissen. 
Du warst ja mit Spinner erfolgreich,  hast Du es auch mal mit Wobblern versucht?


----------



## thomasHB (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Nein keine wobbler probiert , aufpassen sehr flach.


----------



## Tim1983 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hast du die Ecke mal ausgelotet? Oder kannst Du die Tiefe in etwa einschätzen?


----------



## LAC (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ thomasHB

 Tomas, dieses hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass dort auch schon angler in reih und glied stehen. Gegenüber von den hausbooten ist ja der badestrand für kinder, das ganze gebiet dort ist flach. Etwa 50 % der gesamten Wasserfläche vom fjord ist bis 1 m tief und die tiefste stelle liegt nördlicher und hat eine tiefe von etwas über 4 m.
 Wünsche dir weiterhin viel glück.


----------



## porscher (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

klasse! petri!http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/04/e69e5ac6a785707342f546e60de2b877.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/04/63b2c701136bd62ff0bbbcab11c59a9a.jpg


----------



## thomasHB (5. September 2014)

Hallo durch die Fahrrinne für die boote ist etwas tiefer und an der kante der rinne steht der Fisch. Aber man merkt wie man den Spinner uebern Grund teilweise schleift. Mit Glück kann man sogar ne Scholle hacken. Schon gesehen. Oftmals Bisse beim stop des Spinners also nicht wie ein verrückter durch ziehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



thomasHB schrieb:


> Hallo durch die Fahrrinne für die boote ist etwas tiefer und an der kante der rinne steht der Fisch. Aber man merkt wie man den Spinner uebern Grund teilweise schleift. *Mit Glück kann man sogar ne Scholle hacken.* Schon gesehen. Oftmals Bisse beim stop des Spinners also nicht wie ein verrückter durch ziehen.


 


 Kannst du garantiert nicht. Ich wette 100€ dagegen.:m


----------



## thomasHB (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ja nicht gesehen vertippt schreibe alles mit Handy hier im Urlaub. Hat mir ein anderer Angler gesagt der schon ein paar tage hier angelt.  Ob er Scholle gesagt hat oder irgendwas anderes plattes sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



thomasHB schrieb:


> Ja nicht gesehen vertippt schreibe alles mit Handy hier im Urlaub. Hat mir ein anderer Angler gesagt der schon ein paar tage hier angelt. Ob er Scholle gesagt hat* oder irgendwas anderes plattes sei mal dahingestellt.*





*Denke in dieser Ecke mal zuerst an einen Topfdeckel. *
*Sehen für die meisten Angler ja gleich aus.:m*


----------



## LAC (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen, 
 da gebe ich dir recht, nicht alle angler können die einzelnen arten der plattfische ünterscheiden - scholle glaube ich auch nicht.
 Es wird eine Flunder sein, die liebt ja brackwasser und kommt auch im süßwasser vor.
 Gruß


----------



## raxrue (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Das du ein zauberkoch bist, das habe ich inzwischen durch deine leckeren rezepte in den postings erkannt, mir lief das wasser im munde zusammen.
> Mein rezept mit den fotos ist jedoch leichter gesagt als getan, da es die höhere kunst ist, denn ich meine, daß man ihm leckere "mäuschen" z.b. in einer großen muschel  genußvoll  anbietet - ganz edle "meeresfrüchte" , damit er sich die tristen stunden im krankenbett verschönern kann. Solch ein foto kannst du mir dann auch senden, damit ich nochmal jung werde, dann reiße ich sofort mein tafel  fische und weichtiere von der wand und hänge das foto auf, damit ich nicht nur im mund nass werde.
> Das foto muss also schon qualität aufweisen und eine bessere ausstrahlung besitzen, wie die fotos in den spinden bei militär - obwohl die bei den jungs auch eine wirkung zeigten -  es war ihr einziger halt, da kommt auch keine lachsforelle mit cardonnay sabayone aus dem kugelgrill mit, obwohl sich das gut anhört und etwas besonderes sein muss.




Gar kein Proplem..vieleicht ja so


auf den Mund eine in Warme Schokolade getunkte Erdbeere..die Halsbeuge belegen wir mit einer Gegrillten Annanasscheibe welche leicht mit Chilie bestreut wird..auf die recht (üppige) Brust kommt ein USA Nebraska Beef in Wiskeymarinade..auf die Linke (üppige) Brust ein im Reifeschrank Perfekt gelagertes T-Bone Steak mit genau 57 grad Kerntemperatur..in Richtung Bauchnabel eine Spur Karibische Riesengarnelen mit Chili und Kaffee Mariniert und etwas Mango Dip mit Vanille und Olivenöl..in den Bauchnabel Etwas Rotwein (Babbera de Asti 2010) Damit es danach nicht zu Heiss wird Baked Alaska/Omelete Surprise (Eis vom Grill mit Haselnuss Sirup, Apfelstückchen, Calvados usw)  Richtung rechte Hinterbacke dachte ich an Erbsen Fritatta mit Parmaschinken und Basilikum..die Linke Hinterbacke würde dann ein Kotelett vom Pyrenäen-Bigorre Schwein aufnehmen..das linke Bein zum Abschluss mit etwas Aprikosen- auflauf mit Mandeln und Vanillesauce und das Rechte..?? Ja warum nicht.. Apfel vom Grill-Australischer Leatherwood Crumble


Bei Bildern von Jungs würde ich das Eis vom Grill Weglassen und stattdessen Beer can Chicken (Hähnchen auf der Bierdose) machen..das Hält dort bestimmt gut :m


Alles Natürlich auf dem Kugelgrill zubereitet damit auch ein schönes Raucharoma überall dabei ist


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> da gebe ich dir recht, nicht alle angler können die einzelnen arten der plattfische ünterscheiden - scholle glaube ich auch nicht.
> Es wird eine Flunder sein, die liebt ja brackwasser und kommt auch im süßwasser vor.
> Gruß


 

 Weshalb sind wir schon wieder einer Meinung? |supergri|supergri|supergri
 Aber nicht die Kliesche vergessen. Die habe ich im äußeren Hafenbereich auch schon häufiger gefangen.


----------



## Tim1983 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Dann werden meine Frau und ich uns wohl in erster Linie auf den südlichen Fjordausläufer konzentrieren, da kennen wir uns ja schon ein paar Jahre aus  .Wir werden in den 2 Wochen mal ein paar alte und neue Hotspots ausprobieren und dann berichten was die Stachelritter so treiben #h .


----------



## LAC (6. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Weshalb sind wir schon wieder einer Meinung? |supergri|supergri|supergri
> Aber nicht die Kliesche vergessen. Die habe ich im äußeren Hafenbereich auch schon häufiger gefangen.



Jürgen, in der letzten zeit forderst du mich aber mit den fragen. Aber auch diese versuche ich zu beantworten, wenn das nicht so wäre, dann würden wir uns gar nicht kennen. Da unsere fachgespräche dann ganz schwer werden, weil beide dann nichts verstehen, was der andere sagt.:q:q
 Ich kenne diese gespräche zu genüge, denn die angler und die taucher sind sehr begabt und beherrschen bestens latein.
 Oft hat man mir was vom "lieben gott" erzählt, das war immer spannend und  ich musste höllisch aufpassen, damit ich nicht den glauben wechsle.  
 Jürgen, die platten in bork havn, die reizen ja, ich glaube ich muss doch mal in bork havn richtig aufräumen und alle barsche von beiden hafeneinfahrten und auch noch im tiefen wasser fangen, natürlich mit boot, damit die neuen barsche die nach bork havn schwimmen, schon im vorfeld abgefangen werden.:q:q Jürgen, jetzt bin ich der bösewicht :q weil ich mich vordrängele, aber die bordies können beruhigt sein, dieses jahr wird man mich dort nicht mehr sehen.

 pn folgt noch 
 LG


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Jürgen,* die platten in bork havn, die reizen ja*,pn folgt noch 
LG[/QUOTE]


 Otto, #h

 dann würde ich mal die leichtesten Buttlöffel (ca. 6-8 Gramm) einsetzen. Bei dieser Wassertiefe sollten sie schon ganz schön aufräumen. :m


----------



## LAC (9. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
 Jürgen, da gebe ich dir recht mit dem buttlöfel, da sind jedoch zu wenig fische. Außerdem liebe ich nicht so die flachen gewässer. 
 Momentan schwirrt bei mir was ganz anders durch den kopf, übermorgen werde ich es nochmal versuchen und meinen selbst gebauten "buttlöffel" d.h. mein fanggerät versenken. Will mal sehen ob in den tiefen um 60 m noch was zu holen ist, wie es mal war. Wir haben 15 kg sardinen geordert damit sie genug zu fressen bekommen - bzw. ich damit eine duftspur rubby dubby legen kann, damit die fische auch wissen, wo ein bordie aus dem anglerboard auf sie lauert. Bin gespannt ob ich nochmal conger und anderer großfische die alle meine größe haben dort am haken bekomme. 
 Wenn ich mich nicht mehr melde, bleibe ich länger oder ich habe den kahn auf grund  gesetzt.
 Melde mich mal aus dem fanggebiet.
 LG


----------



## loftje (9. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin, ich bin Ende Oktober in Klegod. Es wird zwar kein reiner Angelurlaub werden aber eine Brandungsrute kommt auf jeden Fall mit ins Gepäck! Ich kenne mich in dieser Region allerdings überhaupt nicht aus wäre also über jeden möglichen Tipp dankbar... wie stark sind die Gezeiten, lieber auf Meeresseite oder im Fjord, usw...
Meine Freundin würde mir dabei gern mal über die Schulter gucken und um sie für das schönste Hobby der Welt zu begeistern ist natürlich der beste Weg ihr einen schönen Brandungsdorsch oder ne Platte in die Hände zu drücken|splat2:

Grüße aus Hannover#h


----------



## raxrue (9. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Gar kein Proplem..vieleicht ja so
> 
> 
> auf den Mund eine in Warme Schokolade getunkte Erdbeere..die Halsbeuge belegen wir mit einer Gegrillten Annanasscheibe welche leicht mit Chilie bestreut wird..auf die recht (üppige) Brust kommt ein USA Nebraska Beef in Wiskeymarinade..auf die Linke (üppige) Brust ein im Reifeschrank Perfekt gelagertes T-Bone Steak mit genau 57 grad Kerntemperatur..in Richtung Bauchnabel eine Spur Karibische Riesengarnelen mit Chili und Kaffee Mariniert und etwas Mango Dip mit Vanille und Olivenöl..in den Bauchnabel Etwas Rotwein (Babbera de Asti 2010) Damit es danach nicht zu Heiss wird Baked Alaska/Omelete Surprise (Eis vom Grill mit Haselnuss Sirup, Apfelstückchen, Calvados usw)  Richtung rechte Hinterbacke dachte ich an Erbsen Fritatta mit Parmaschinken und Basilikum..die Linke Hinterbacke würde dann ein Kotelett vom Pyrenäen-Bigorre Schwein aufnehmen..das linke Bein zum Abschluss mit etwas Aprikosen- auflauf mit Mandeln und Vanillesauce und das Rechte..?? Ja warum nicht.. Apfel vom Grill-Australischer Leatherwood Crumble
> ...



Tjah Otto....Jetzt weiss ich immer noch nicht ob das mit dem Bild in dieser Form für dich in Ordnung geht..andererseits versteh ich das mann vor der Grossfischjagt etwas anderes im Kopf hat wie schnöde Bilder  ..drück dir mal ganz doll die Daumen das sich die Rute ordentlich biegt und das Boot nicht als U-Boot zurückkommt


----------



## Tonsteine (10. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



loftje schrieb:


> Moin, ich bin Ende Oktober in Klegod. Es wird zwar kein reiner Angelurlaub werden aber eine Brandungsrute kommt auf jeden Fall mit ins Gepäck! Ich kenne mich in dieser Region allerdings überhaupt nicht aus wäre also über jeden möglichen Tipp dankbar... wie stark sind die Gezeiten, lieber auf Meeresseite oder im Fjord, usw...
> Meine Freundin würde mir dabei gern mal über die Schulter gucken und um sie für das schönste Hobby der Welt zu begeistern ist natürlich der beste Weg ihr einen schönen Brandungsdorsch oder ne Platte in die Hände zu drücken|splat2:
> 
> Grüße aus Hannover#h




Hallo,
Beim ANGELLADEN Kott gibt's KOSTENLOS ne Karte mit Tipps und Hotspots zum Brandungsangeln in der Region Holmsland Klint. Der Laden ist im Kreisverkehr auf der Nordseite des Hafen Hvide Sande in der Nähe der Schleuse.
Zur Strömung etc. Kann dir Otto bestimmt noch mehr Infos geben, nur soviel man darf sie nicht unterschätzen.  Kleiner Tipp noch, beim Kott findest du auch einen Gezeitenkalender, zum BA besonders nützlich. :vik:
So hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen und lass mir noch Fische drin.
Schöne Grüße
TS


----------



## Michael_05er (10. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



loftje schrieb:


> Moin, ich bin Ende Oktober in Klegod. Es wird zwar kein reiner Angelurlaub werden aber eine Brandungsrute kommt auf jeden Fall mit ins Gepäck! Ich kenne mich in dieser Region allerdings überhaupt nicht aus wäre also über jeden möglichen Tipp dankbar... wie stark sind die Gezeiten, lieber auf Meeresseite oder im Fjord, usw...
> Meine Freundin würde mir dabei gern mal über die Schulter gucken und um sie für das schönste Hobby der Welt zu begeistern ist natürlich der beste Weg ihr einen schönen Brandungsdorsch oder ne Platte in die Hände zu drücken|splat2:
> 
> Grüße aus Hannover#h


Hi, im Fjord ist Brackwasser und Süsswasser, wenn du weiter von der Schleuse weg bist, da kann man eher Barsch und Hecht mit Kunstködern, Wurm oder KöFi fangen. Bin selber kein Brandungsangler, aber es braucht wohl ordentlich Blei, da es ganz gute Strömung gibt um Hvide Sande. Köder bekommst Du auch in dem Shop am Kreisel. Gruß, Michael


----------



## rippi (10. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Naja, das Brackwasser ist eher da wo man Barsche und Hechten fängt "richtiges" Süßwasser ist noch Salzärmer. Ansonsten kann man auch im Fjord hin und wieder mal eine größere Platte erwischen, aber meistens sind es die kleineren. Wenn man aktiv angelt, dann kann man die kleinen relativ schonend wieder freilassen. Also ich empfehle dir die Brandung, vielleicht fährst du ein Stück nach Süden (Nr.Lyngvig), wenn du auf dem Klit bleiben willst, meiner Meinung nach der beste Strand. Ansonsten mal die Mole.  Dorsche, Wittlinge, etc. dann nur in der Brandung weil da sind dann wirklich nur die ganz kleinen in Schleusennähe.


----------



## *Esoxhunter* (10. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo zusammen,
 wir sind endlich auch mal wieder für 14 Tage in der Nähe von Nymindegab und nach ein paar guten Tipp´s von Otto werde ich es mal mit meinem GFK-Boot versuchen; allerdings möchte ich gern meine bisherige Esoxbestmarke dort von 57 cm verbessern. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch noch nen Geheimtip (Köder oder Hotspot) auf Lager ...


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo wir sind anfang Oktober auch wieder in Hvide Sande
Wollen auch wieder an die Brandung waren sonst oft Strandgarden mit mäßigem Erfolg
Wo lohnt es sich denn sonst noch an den Strand zu gehen für platte?


----------



## Michael_05er (12. September 2014)

So, heute war ich mit Boardie Fridjof bei Ringköbing auf Barschjagd. Wir haben nett geschwätzt und geangelt. Gebissen hat alles mögliche, Barsche, Rotaugen, Kaulbarsche, Plattfische und sogar eine Forelle. Doch so richtig rund ging es leider erst, als Fridjof schon weg war, da kamen die Bisse Schlag auf Schlag. Vor allem waren es die dicken Barsche, die gejagt haben. Am Ende bin ich mit einem Dutzend Fischen heimgekommen, der größte hatte 36 cm. Am Ende hab ich alles unter geschätzten 25 cm schnellstmöglich wieder reingesetzt und erst aufgehört, als die Würmer alle waren. So etwas hab ich echt noch nicht erlebt, teilweise kamen die ersten Attacken bevor mein Wurm am Carolina-Rig den Boden erreicht hatte...


----------



## Fridjof (12. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Michael,

hat richtig Spass gemacht, gönne Dir Deine dicken gestreiften Dänen.

Nach Auskunft eines freundlichen Verkäufers vom Jagt+Fiske in Ringköping geht Barsch auch im Hafen von Ringköping gut.

Gruß

Fridjof


----------



## Michael_05er (13. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke! Auch großen dank an dich für die Stelle, die Du ausgesucht hast! Ich werde jetzt erstmal zwei Tage Barschfilet futtern. Den Hafen von Ringköbing schaffe ich hoffentlich auch noch zu besuchen.


----------



## Krüger82 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Leute

War auch die letzte woche in der nähe und habe den barschen nachgestellt!!!Bin jetzt wieder zuhause und berichte mal schnell!!Ich habe ganz im süden bei Nymindegab mein boot geslippt und bin auch nicht weit gefahren!! Stellen bis drei meter tiefe gefunden (Dank an OTTO) und befischt!! Konnte dort auch barsche verhaften, aber die größere anzahl an fischen ging eher im flacheren an den köder!! Drop-Shot mit tauwurm brachte dauerbiss und wurde relativ schnell wieder eingestellt, da die fischegröße bescheiden war!! Die anzahl aber heftig!!Die besseren fische bis 37cm (neuer PB) gingen auf spinner und wobbler!! Das ist mit der UL rute derbe spassig!!!!!!!!!!! Suchtfaktor!!
Habe es auch zweimal in Bork Havn an der hafenausfahrt versucht und 39 Barsche mit bis zu 36cm gefangen!! Ging zeitweise nichts und dann lief der schwarm ein und es ging schlag auf schlag!! Glaube wenn man dort direkt im hafen fischen dürfte, wäre ich im paradies!!! Nur schade das man dort sehr viele kleine platten ausversehn hakt!! Tun mir leid die kleinen dinger!!!

Fazit: Weltklasse barsch angelei!! Bin nicht das letzte mal dort gewesen:q:q:q:q#6#6

Mfg


----------



## Michael_05er (13. September 2014)

Petri zu den Fangerlebnissen! Ja, ich hatte auch viele Attacken auf den Tauwurm am finesse-rig. Ich habe allerdings mit einem Aalhaken in Größe 2 gefischt, da bleiben die kleinen nicht ganz so leicht hängen, wenn man schnell anschlägt. Trotzdem sollte man den Widerhaken andrücken, um die kleinen schnell zu releasen. Insgesamt ein Riesenspaß an der UL-Rute, kann dich voll verstehen!


----------



## thomasHB (14. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin ja bork havn War für mich auch ein ganz tolles Erlebnis.


----------



## dreikantmassstab (14. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin, 

ich bin spontan in zwei Wochen in der Nähe von Bork Havn. Es wird zwar ein Surfurlaub, aber das Kajak und mein Spinngerödel sowie den Fliegenkramn nehme ich natürlich als Flautenkiller mit :vik:

Auf den Karten sieht man ein paar schöne kleine Flussmündungen in den Fjord einlaufen. Lohn es sich dort zu fischen? *Und ganz wichtig: Den staatlichen Angelschein habe ich, braucht man in die dieser Ecke ggf. noch etwas anderes an Papieren, oder muss ich sonst auf etwas achten?*

Bis dann und Gruß aus Bremen...


----------



## Michael_05er (14. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Für den Fjord langt der staatliche Schein. Für einige Auen braucht man dagegen einen eigenen. Im Norden bei Ringköbing mündet die Von Au, da kann man mit dem staatlichen Schein fischen. Mit Mündungsbereichen kannst Du Pech haben, dass dort direkt nicht geangelt werden darf sondern erst mit einigen hundert Meter Abstand. Da solltest Du aber in jedem Angelgeschäft Auskunft erhalten. Erwarte keine Riesenhechte, aber z.b. jede Menge Barsche.


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hombrebj2013
Mitglied

Dabei seit: 03.2005
Ort: 33442

Hallo wir sind anfang Oktober auch wieder in Hvide Sande
Wollen auch wieder an die Brandung waren sonst oft Strandgarden mit mäßigem Erfolg
Wo lohnt es sich denn sonst noch an den Strand zu gehen für platte?


----------



## rainzor (14. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, darf man in einem Radius von 500 m um Einläufen herum nicht fischen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (16. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo ihr hvide sande jungs, seid ihr eigentlich mit dem hvide sande thread zufrieden? oder ist er einfach scheixxe !
Da in der zeit wo ich nicht da war, einer nicht zufrieden war, laut den bewertungen :q
Sollten die bordies gefallen daran haben und auch informationen bekommen, so könnten sie doch mal eine berwertung abgeben. Sollten wir jetzt schlechte bewertungen bekommen, dann haben wir nur dummes zeug geschrieben.

@ Rainzor
Rainer wobei du recht hast, 500m ist am einlauf die schutzzone - jedoch kann sie auch je nach gewässer und land noch grösser sein.


----------



## rippi (16. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Man kann Threads hier auch bewerten?

 Edit: Ja kann man wirklich habe ich nicht gewusst, mir war es immer wichtiger die anderen in anderen Threads zu provozieren mit meiner Ironie


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo ihr hvide sande jungs, seid ihr eigentlich mit dem hvide sande thread zufrieden? oder ist er einfach scheixxe !
> *Da in der zeit wo ich nicht da war, einer nicht zufrieden war, laut den bewertungen :q
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Fridjof (17. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Nach diversen Fehlversuchen gestern Abend am Strand von Kledgod 6 Klieschen gefangen, davon 2 mit gut 30 cm.

Bisher war ich mit den normalen Brandungsmethoden erfolglos.
Watt- und Seeringler wurden absolut ignoriert, nur die Krebse fanden daran ein Gefallen.

Gebracht hat es heute mit leichtem Geschirr , ca. 15 m in die Baderinne. Die Fische bissen nur auf Heringsfetzen. Appetitlich zubereitet, gut 5 cm lang und 1 cm . 

Dachte schon, dass die Strände hier fischleer sind.

Sind hier noch mehr Brandungsangler am Start ?


----------



## Tim1983 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Fridjof schrieb:


> Nach diversen Fehlversuchen gestern Abend am Strand von Kledgod 6 Klieschen gefangen, davon 2 mit gut 30 cm.
> 
> Bisher war ich mit den normalen Brandungsmethoden erfolglos.
> Watt- und Seeringler wurden absolut ignoriert, nur die Krebse fanden daran ein Gefallen.
> ...



Hey,
generell fischen wir in der Gegend nur in den ersten 15-25m, gleich in der ersten Rinne. 
Die meisten Angler die das erste mal Brandungsangeln auf der Ecke betreiben, überwerfen die Fische.
Probiere mal mit der Spinrute und Buttlöffel, soll wohl auch sehr gut klappen.

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Michael_05er (17. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hi Fridjof, Petri zu den Platten. Meine Tour mit der Solea war leider eine Nullnummer, zwei Dorsche, aber einer sicher und einer wahrscheinlich untermaßig, also beide released. Die Mitangler hatten auch wenig Erfolg, ein Paar am Heck hat mit drei großen Makrelen am besten gefangen, der Rest weniger oder auch nix... Schade, hätte mich über einige Makrelen sehr gefreut. Jetzt muss ich mal schauen, ob ich nochmal auf Barsch oder auf Ausbrecher-Forellen gehe. Vorgestern waren wir noch an der Südspitze des Fjordes und meine Frau hat ihren ersten Fisch gefangen. Einen Barsch auf Miniwobbler. Noch drei tage, dann geht es leider wieder heimwärts... Gruß an alle, Michael


----------



## Pater Noster (17. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin zusammen,

und erstmal ein herzliches Petri an alle hier an Bo(a)rd |wavey:

Nachdem ich nun schon einige Jahre hier immer mal wieder vorbei schaue und mich jedes mal über die meist hilfreichen Antworten und Themen freue, melde ich mich nun doch auch mal zu Wort.

Nächsten Samstag geht es gen Norden nach Bjerregard. Die Vorfreude ist groß und die Angeln werden gerade startklar gemacht. Und auch, wenn ich die Hvide Sande Threads aufmerksam durchstöbert habe, so bleiben doch noch ein paar Fragen, bei denen Ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnt.

Wie ist es z.Zt. in HS um Makrele und Hering bestellt? Schon wieder weg bzw. noch nicht da?

Ich wollte gern auch Premiere auf der neuen Mole feiern...wie fischt ihr da so? Nord/Süd, Fahrrinne/Meer, Montagen?

Gibt es z.B. in Bork Havn stellen, wo man auch vom Ufer den Barschen nachstellen kann?

Hat in letzter Zeit mal jemand sein Glück am P&T in Nymindegab probiert? Bin hier die letzten beiden Male als Schneider abgezogen, aber finde den See, im Vergleich zu den anderen Tümpeln doch sehr schön und als kleiner Butscher ging mir hier in den 90er die erste dänische Forelle an den Haken...deswegen ist das bei mir irgendwie immer ein Pflichtbesuch 

Und da hier auch immer wieder vom Pilze sammeln die Rede war und das zu den Lieblingsbeschäftigungen meiner besseren Hälfte zählt, könnten ein Paar Tipps natürlich Wunder wirken und meine Ansitzzeit im besten Fall deutlich erhöhen :m

So, was wo wie so geht ist mir im großen und ganzen klar, aber vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere ein paar Wasserstandsmeldungen zur aktuellen Lage.

Danke, beste Grüße und vielleicht bis die Tage in Dänemark!


----------



## Michael_05er (17. September 2014)

Hallo Pater, in Kurzfassung ein paar Antworten: Hering gibt's noch keinen, Makrelen derzeit wenig. Wenn du gutes Wetter und Ostwind hast könnte es von der Mole aus klappen. Hab letztes Jahr auf glitzernde Paternoster welche von der Nordmole gefangen. 50g Spinnrute und 30g Snaps am Paternoster. Fischfetzen gehen aber auch, angeblich sogar besser. Barsch kannst Du auch in Bork Havn fangen, blätter mal ein oder zwei Seiten zurück, da hat ein Boardie berichtet.
Grüße Michael


----------



## troutscout (17. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo ihr hvide sande jungs, seid ihr eigentlich mit dem hvide sande thread zufrieden? oder ist er einfach scheixxe !
> Da in der zeit wo ich nicht da war, einer nicht zufrieden war, laut den bewertungen :q
> Sollten die bordies gefallen daran haben und auch informationen bekommen, so könnten sie doch mal eine berwertung abgeben. Sollten wir jetzt schlechte bewertungen bekommen, dann haben wir nur dummes zeug geschrieben.
> 
> Otto, worüber machst du dir sorgen?? (wobei ich glaube das du das nicht tust)...dieser thread ist einer der besten die ich kenne! ist manchmal ein bissi sehr vertraut, weil sich halt viele boardies kennen, man hat aber immer die möglichkeit informationen, gerade von dir, zu bekommen, die man woanders nicht so fundiert bekommt...aus meiner sicht alles bestens, volle sternchenzahl markiert...leinen los! :vik:


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@Michael 05 – nur zwei Dorsche? Warst Du auf der Kurztour nicht weit vom Hafen? 

@all- ist von Euch jemand in der ersten Novemberwoche oben? 

Würde evtl nen Kutterausflug planen wollen :q


----------



## Michael_05er (17. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ja, das war die 3-Stunden-Tour, bei der ich eigentlich auf Makrelen gehofft hatte...


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hab ich mir schon gedacht - habe noch von keinem gehört,  der dabei fangmäßig auch nur halbwegs zufrieden war.


----------



## blue1887 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Fridjof schrieb:


> Nach diversen Fehlversuchen gestern Abend am Strand von Kledgod 6 Klieschen gefangen, davon 2 mit gut 30 cm.
> 
> Bisher war ich mit den normalen Brandungsmethoden erfolglos.
> Watt- und Seeringler wurden absolut ignoriert, nur die Krebse fanden daran ein Gefallen.
> ...


moin,bin ab Samstag ne Woche in Sondervig..werde denn auch wieder in die Brandung:m


----------



## Pater Noster (17. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@michael_05er: Vielen Dank erstmal für die schnelle Antwort! Dann werd ich mal mein Glück von der Mole aus versuchen, vielleicht lässt sich ja der ein oder andere Minithun erwischen. Und in Brok Havn guck ich mir die Situation einfach mal vor Ort an, da war ich nämlich noch nie...im Hafen selbst darf man da ja nicht fischen, aber weiß jemand wie es um die Spitze an der Hafenausfahrt bestellt ist?

Bin gerade vom Angelladen wieder da und konnte doch wieder mehr gebrauchen, als ich eigentlich dachte |rolleyes Naja, dafür gabs auch ne schöne schwere Pose für die Mole. Brandungsgeschirr ist jetzt auch wieder komplett und und und 

Grüße!


----------



## raxrue (17. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> LAC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo ihr hvide sande jungs, seid ihr eigentlich mit dem hvide sande thread zufrieden? oder ist er einfach scheixxe !
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Pflaumenveredler??? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat ist das sowas wie Bezirksbesamer bei Diskomatratzen;+;+|supergri|supergri|supergri
> ...


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wo geht ihr denn sonst so an die Brandung rund um Hvide Sande? 
Sind die erste Oktober Woche wieder da


----------



## raxrue (17. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> raxrue schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ferkelchen #d
> ...


----------



## LAC (17. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ jürgen breithardt
Jürgen, wo soll ich stecken, bin inzwischen zurück. Das wetter war nicht gut, wobei ich im kanal zugeschlagen habe - ein conger 1,8 m lang - sonst lief nichts. War auch nochmal in novigrad mit dem boot. Der fischbestand ist nicht mehr wie es mal war, auch beim schleppen lief nichts. Ob es was mit dem wetter zu hatte, ich kann´s nicht sagen - war außerdem vollmond und ein unwetter und unser dorf tribunj ist abgesoffen mit zig autos. Ich war auf dem wasser und war froh das ich eine lenzpumpe hatte - wir haben förmlich aus einer badewanne geangelt, machen nur verrückte - insgesamt war es super, mache es nochmal.

@ Troutscout
Ich mache mir keine sorgen, mir ist das egal wie dieser thread bzw. unser thread da es ja schon eine kleine oder auch große gemeinde ist , bewertet wird. Ich sah nur, dass die sternchen geschrumpft sind, da muss ja ein blitz eingeschlagen sein, da einer ihn schlecht bewertet hat. 
Das ist mir zwar egal, aber automatisch kommen bei mir dann gedanken auf, ob alle bordies hier im thread bescheuert sind. Das kann ja mehrere gründe haben z.b. an den fragen liegen, oder an den antworten. Es kann aber auch sein, dass einer es nicht versteht, wenn´s mal fachlich wird oder nicht lesen will, weil es schon gepostet wurde, oder nicht kann.
Dann hat er recht, dann ist dieser thread für ihn nicht gut, dann sollte man ihn verbessern und mit bildern arbeiten damit man langsam zum profi sich entwickelt und nicht wie hier 



 ein fischkopf wird.:q:q


@ Dorschbremse
Betreffend der fahrten mit der solea, kann ich nichts schlechtes posten, wurde einmal eingeladen - es war eine makrelenfahrt - da wurde gut von den Anglern gefangen, muss jedoch erwähnen, dass er lange gesucht hat, bis er den schwarm gefunden hat. Es war auch ein 3 std. fahrt, wo papa, mama und kind mitgefahren sind und einige schon beim auslaufen durch die brandungswellen in höhe der mole, schon die toilette im arm hatten. 
Von den dorschfahrten d.h. die langen fahrten, habe ich mal vor ca. 10 jahren die fangbüchwer gesehen, die sahen gut aus, wenn ich bedenke, dass man in der südlichen nordsee dorsche sucht und den fangplatz nicht mit dem gelben riff oder die norweg. rinne vergleichen kann.
Der "weiße stein" oder das "weiße riff" die angesteuert werden, sind ja keine ausgewiesen fanggründe wir die oben genannten. Das kind muss einen namen haben und weiße kalksteine sind überall in der nordsee - in hanstholm liegen sie am strand.
Passen aber zu hvide sande ( weißer sand) , nach einer langen fahrt dort am weißen stein, eine tiefe um die 25/ 30 m - so ist halt die südlich nordsee
Hinzu kommt, dass ein teil der angler. die diese fahrten machen, kaum hochseefahrten kennen bzw. tauglich sind, denn mehrmals habe ich das schiff beim einlaufen im hafen kurz besucht und wollte mich mal erkundigen über den fang, da waren zwei, drei angler die hatten die eimer voll und andere die ich angesprochen habe, was sie gefangen haben, sagte zu mir: lass mich in ruhe, da sie noch seekrank waren. So, sieht es aus.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ jürgen breithardt
> Jürgen, wo soll ich stecken, bin inzwischen zurück. Das wetter war nicht gut, wobei ich im kanal zugeschlagen habe - *ein conger 1,8 m lang* - sonst lief nichts.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rippi (18. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> LAC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ jürgen breithardt
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Wenn man das als ganzes und schnell liest könnte man denken, das die Katze nur nicht wieder kam, weil sie als Woba Köder herhalten musste.*
> ...


----------



## rippi (18. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Es kommt immer mehr so rüber, die arme Katze. 

Als Ganzes oder Fetzen?


----------



## LAC (18. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen
 geschleppt habe ich nur auf wolfbarsch - mit drei ruten, so machen es die profis dort. Eine mit kunststoffisch mit kugeln, die geräusche macht und zwei mit silikonfische, wo sie sich  - nach aussage - dann drauf stürzen. . Meine haben sie nicht genommen, obwohl ich genau nach den angaben der einheimischen angler sie angeboten habe und im küstenbereich der inseln in richtung kornaten geschleppt habe. Der fische müssen etwa 1 m tief angeboten werden, in der sprungschicht, zwischen dem oberflächenwasser und dem salzwasser. 
 Da kann der fehler gelegen haben, dass ich dieses tiefe nicht richtig angeboten habe und tiefer lag. Obwohl ich unterschiedliche geschwindigkeiten ausprobiert habe um sie in verschiedenen tiefen zu führen. 
 Dann baute sich in der ferne ein jugo auf -gefährlicher wind - und wir sahen wir schon die dunkelnen wolken mit blitz und donner am Horizont. Angeln schnell reingeholt und dann gas gegeben, sind förmlich geflüchtet - musste noch ca. 1 std vollgas fahren d.h. gleiten obwohl wir schon 1,5 m wellen hatten, sind förmlich über die wellen geflogen. Das boot  war super und ist nicht ausgebrochen, ok der kahn hatte auch reichlich PS  
 Als wir im hafen ankamen, konnte man uns auswringen ich habe dann fische und gegrillte tintenfische gegessen. Vom angeln hatte ich dann die schnauze voll. 
 Werde dir mal einige fotos zeigen.
 Gruß


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wo geht ihr denn sonst so an die Brandung rund um Hvide Sande? 
Sind die erste Oktober Woche wieder da


----------



## LAC (20. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Hombrebj2013 schrieb:


> Wo geht ihr denn sonst so an die Brandung rund um Hvide Sande?
> Sind die erste Oktober Woche wieder da




 Die besten fangplätze um Hvide sande im meer sind südlich im bereich bjerregard und nördlich von hvide sande, damit will ich aber nicht sagen, daß man keine fische von der mole in hvide sande angeln kann bzw. dort vom strand -  das geht auch, da sie überall sind, aber einige plätze lieben die fische  etwas mehr, da dort muschelbänke sind und nicht der saugbagger am arbeiten ist,


----------



## angler1996 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

südlich kann ich nichts sagen, nördlich stimme ich zu. vor 14 Tagen waren die besten Abschnitte unter den Windrädern, die Buhnen Nr. Lynvig nur bei Sturm. Im Hafen gabs nur Minidorsche - sofort abgebrochen, Iregend ein Sturm oder so, hat die erste Sandbank im Verhältnis zum Mai weiter raus befördert. Am tiefsten wars unter den Windrädern, persönlich getestet, in Badehose:q
 Gruß A.


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ok danke....
Waren meist oben bei Strandgarden 
Hoffe wir bekommen ein paar platte...
Und vielleicht sind die Heringe wieder da


----------



## raxrue (21. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Hombrebj2013 schrieb:


> Ok danke....
> Waren meist oben bei Strandgarden
> Hoffe wir bekommen ein paar platte...
> Und vielleicht sind die Heringe wieder da




Heringe..nur ein paar vereinzelte...die machen noch Urlaub vor Island|wavey:


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Noch haben sie ja 2 Wochen rüber zu kommen


----------



## Eisman72 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@Hombrebj2013 ,halte mich mal bitte auf dem laufenden, weil ich eine Woche später da sein werde. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One


----------



## Pater Noster (22. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Zusammen und schöne Grüße aus Bjerregard!

Bin jetzt seit Samstag hier, konnte aber leider noch keinen Fisch an Land ziehen...

Am Samstag ging es zwar kurz in die Brandung, aber ich wollte die Geduld meiner Freundin nicht gleich am ersten Tag auf die Probe stellen...außerdem war auch eher Ententeich angesagt. Gestern wollte ich dann einen großen Angriff starten, da war es aber genau das Gegenteil...Brandung ziemlich heftig und der Wind pfiff einem so um die Ohren, dass ich nach 30 min zusammengepackt habe.

Nach einer schönen Wanderung mit Pils und Pilzen war ich gestern Nachmittag noch am Steg in Nymindegab, leider voll, aber es wurden alle paar Minuten ordentliche Barsche gefangen.

Heute mal HS vorbei geschaut...da sah es ziemlich mau aus, sowohl bei mir (Pose und Grund mit Fischfetzen), als auch bei allen anderen die ich so gefragt habe. 2-3 versuchten Ihr Glück an der Schleuse auf Hering, aber er ist wohl (noch) nicht da.

Leider ist z.Zt. zur Dämmerung immer Ebbe, so dass ich morgen mal Nachmittags zur Flut an den Strand will. Kann mich irgendwie nicht entscheiden was mehr verspricht, Flut oder Dämmerung...wie seht ihr das?

Grüße und Petri!
Pater (Henning)


----------



## Fridjof (22. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Pater,

war 3 Wochen in Klegod und konnte das Beissverhalten gut studieren.

Also, bei mit haben die Platten, vornehmlich die Klieschen,  ab der Dämmerung gebissen, und sich weniger nach den Tidenkalender gerichtet. Konnten wohl nicht lesen.

Es wird im April 2015 weiter getestet.

Gruß


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Eisman72 schrieb:


> @Hombrebj2013 ,halte mich mal bitte auf dem laufenden, weil ich eine Woche später da sein werde.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One



Mach ich gerne


----------



## Double2004 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung von der Hover Aa:

http://go-fishing.dk/fangstrapporter/fangstrapporter/regnbue-amok/


----------



## Pater Noster (24. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Fridjof,

erstmal vielen Dank für Deine Erfahrungen!

War gestern für ein paar Stunden am Strand, von kurz nach Hochwasser (15:30) bis ca. 19:00 Uhr, als uns ein ordentlicher Regenguss endgültig zum Einpacken verleitet hat.

Es lief sehr gut: Insgesamt 10 Klieschen, von denen 4 wieder zurückgingen. Mit 38 und 39 cm waren 2 richtig fette Brocken dabei. Die anderen vom Mindestmaß bis ca. 30 cm.

Die genaue Analyse des Angelplatzes von den Dünen aus, war anscheinend Gold wert: 50m neben mir lief es - von der Ferne aus betrachtet - nicht so gut. Von Spaziergängern habe ich dann erfahren, dass auch die Angler am anderen Ende des Strandes nur eine Platte an Land ziehen konnten...

Am besten lief es mit den richtig fetten Wattis, die ich ca. 20 bis 30 m hinter der Brandung angeboten habe. Trotz nicht wirklich starkem Wellengang lief es mit Krallenblei am besten, da es bei meiner zweiten Angel erst nach dem Wechsel von Birne auf Kralle mit den Bissen losging.

So, jetzt düse ich wohl mal kurz an den Fjord und heute Abend werden die restlichen Wattis gebadet :q
Beste Grüße


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Pater Noster schrieb:


> Moin Fridjof,
> 
> erstmal vielen Dank für Deine Erfahrungen!
> 
> ...




Wo warst du denn am Strand


----------



## wassermann (24. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Glückwünsch Pater Noster!
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie Du die untermaßigen zurücksetzt. Also bei mir beißt immer 95% so tief, daß ich den Haken eigentlich nur durch Aufschneiden des Fisches rauskrieg (und ich auch dementsprechend leider manchmal die untermaßigen töten muß)
Beste Grüße aus Mitteldeutschland (bin wahrscheinlich Ende Oktober wieder oben)


----------



## heitzer (24. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Henning,

Petri zu dem tollen Fang!:vik: Also wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, hast Du am Strand bei Bjerregard geangelt. Bitte beschreibe doch, wie Du die Stelle gefunden hast, wir sind in der ersten Novemberwoche vor Ort. 

Also ich würde bei Ebbe von der Düne peilen, wo so eine Verbindung der beiden Rinnen nach Draussen ist, mir die Stelle merken und bei Flut neben der Verbindung in der ersten Rinne versuchen. Hast Du das auch so gemacht?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## raxrue (26. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Komisch..was ist mit unseren Otto los...und Jürgen schnullert auch nicht mehr hier rum...Hoffendlich hat sie beim Angeln kein Fisch unter Wasser gezogen...oder waren die Pilzkenntnisse doch nicht so genau...HHAAALLLOOO..meldet euch mal wieder...


----------



## alexroper (27. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo an alle die z.Zt. in HS sind
Wie sieht es den mit den Herbst Heringe aus. Bin nächstes Wochenende da und wollte den ein oder anderen Fisch auf die Schuppen legen.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Henrik50 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Moin 

Das würde mich auch interessieren, bin ebenfalls ab dem 4.10. für eine Woche in Hvide Sande :vik:


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ja aktuelle News wären prima bevor es Freitag los geht


----------



## Tim1983 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hey!
Neuigkeiten von der Front interessieren mich auch, wir sind ab dem 11.10 vor Ort #6


----------



## blue1887 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

moin,ich war vom 20-27.09 in Sondervig...leider war nur am 23 möglich in der Brandung zu angeln..die anderen Tage einfach zu heftig ..Wind und Wellen...ich war in Houvig-Strand,konnte 3 Schollen(29-35cm) und 1 Wittling (30cm)fangen...hatte leider nur Heringsfetzen und Tigergarnelen dabei,auf Wattwurm wurde besser gefangen.Waren ca 7-8 Angler da in dem Strandabschnitt|wavey:

Am Forellensee in Lodbjerg-Hede gabs denn noch bei 2 maligem angeln vin jeweils 4 Stunden 7 Forellen von 800 Gramm bis 2 kg....4 Stunden kosten dort 100 Kronen#6

Petri Heil


----------



## Tim1983 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



blue1887 schrieb:


> moin,ich war vom 20-27.09 in Sondervig...leider war nur am 23 möglich in der Brandung zu angeln..die anderen Tage einfach zu heftig ..Wind und Wellen...ich war in Houvig-Strand,konnte 3 Schollen(29-35cm) und 1 Wittling (30cm)fangen...hatte leider nur Heringsfetzen und Tigergarnelen dabei,auf Wattwurm wurde besser gefangen.Waren ca 7-8 Angler da in dem Strandabschnitt|wavey:
> 
> Am Forellensee in Lodbjerg-Hede gabs denn noch bei 2 maligem angeln vin jeweils 4 Stunden 7 Forellen von 800 Gramm bis 2 kg....4 Stunden kosten dort 100 Kronen#6
> 
> Petri Heil



Hey!
Hast Du es auch mal am Fjord auf Barsch probiert?


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



blue1887 schrieb:


> moin,ich war vom 20-27.09 in Sondervig...leider war nur am 23 möglich in der Brandung zu angeln..die anderen Tage einfach zu heftig ..Wind und Wellen...ich war in Houvig-Strand,konnte 3 Schollen(29-35cm) und 1 Wittling (30cm)fangen...hatte leider nur Heringsfetzen und Tigergarnelen dabei,auf Wattwurm wurde besser gefangen.Waren ca 7-8 Angler da in dem Strandabschnitt|wavey:
> 
> Am Forellensee in Lodbjerg-Hede gabs denn noch bei 2 maligem angeln vin jeweils 4 Stunden 7 Forellen von 800 Gramm bis 2 kg....4 Stunden kosten dort 100 Kronen#6
> 
> Petri Heil



Wo genau wart ihr da am Strand?


----------



## blue1887 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

moin,nein am Fjord habe ich nicht geangelt...in Ringköbing waren welche die Barsche gefangen haben.......Brandungsangeln Parkplatz Houvig Strand rein...dort ist der Übergang auch nicht so steil#6


----------



## Tim1983 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



blue1887 schrieb:


> moin,nein am Fjord habe ich nicht geangelt...in Ringköbing waren welche die Barsche gefangen haben.......Brandungsangeln Parkplatz Houvig Strand rein...dort ist der Übergang auch nicht so steil#6



Hey,
im Hafen in Ringköbing?


----------



## Fridjof (30. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Hey,
> im Hafen in Ringköbing?


 
War bis vor gut 2 Wochen vor Ort.

Im Hafen Ringköping (dort liegt auch so eine Art Küstenschutzschiff) hatte ein älteres dänisches Ehepaar die Tüten voll. Dabei waren gute Fische , geschätzte 33-35 cm, dabei.

Werde diese Ecke bei meinem nächsten Urlaub näher untersuchen. Oberhalb hinter dem Rathaus ist noch ein kleinerer Hafen. Sah bei erster Betrachtung fischig aus.


----------



## Tim1983 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Fridjof schrieb:


> War bis vor gut 2 Wochen vor Ort.
> 
> Im Hafen Ringköping (dort liegt auch so eine Art Küstenschutzschiff) hatte ein älteres dänisches Ehepaar die Tüten voll. Dabei waren gute Fische , geschätzte 33-35 cm, dabei.
> 
> Werde diese Ecke bei meinem nächsten Urlaub näher untersuchen. Oberhalb hinter dem Rathaus ist noch ein kleinerer Hafen. Sah bei erster Betrachtung fischig aus.



Hey Fridjof!
Vielen Dank für die Infos. Wir starten nächsten Samstag für 2 Wochen, wir werden uns die Ecken in Ringköbing mal genauer anschauen und austesten.  Ich gehe mal davon aus das es keine Verbotsschilder bezüglich angeln im Hafen gibt?!


----------



## LAC (30. September 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ raxrue
Wir leben noch, jürgen war oder ist noch in holland und ich muss auch mal etwas anderes machen, damit mein kopf nicht rostet vom salzwasser. Eine pilzvergiftung hat mich auch nicht flach gelegt, da ich nicht gierig und blind bin und immer weis was ich mache - halt bauernschlau, was der bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht. 
 War zwar in mehreren ländern in der zwischenzeit, aber nicht am wasser. Gestern jedoch habe ich eine rundtour gemacht und mir mal die hot spots angesehen u.a. 5 hechte beobachtet, die im kraut standen - ist eine private au, wo keiner angeln darf, außer er bekommt von mir den segen.|supergri  War auch mal im hafen von bork havn, da wimmelt es von kleinfischen, daß dort kapitale barsche gefangen werden, kann ich verstehen. Und in nymindegab war ich auch, da wurde leider nichts gefangen von den kindern, die dort geangelt haben. 
 Gruß


----------



## Matc (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Guten Tag die Herr`n,

@Raxrue

Wie sieht es bei dir aus ist nächstes Jahr wieder Hvide Sande geplant? Wir haben ja eigtl. noch ne Tour offen!!!!!

@ Lac

Hast du Angebote zwecks Ferienhaus in der Westentasche?


Liebe Grüsse#h


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich wünsche allen die noch hochfahren viel Erfolg! Wir sind seit knapp zwei Wochen wieder zu Hause und haben schon für nächstes Jahr Anfang September gebucht. Zwei Wochen Ferienhaus in Argab, freue mich schon jetzt drauf


----------



## Tim1983 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen die noch hochfahren viel Erfolg! Wir sind seit knapp zwei Wochen wieder zu Hause und haben schon für nächstes Jahr Anfang September gebucht. Zwei Wochen Ferienhaus in Argab, freue mich schon jetzt drauf



Hey Michael!
Vielen Dank,  bein uns dauert es nicht mehr lange,  9 Tage noch. Wir werden berichten


----------



## fsbremcke (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo zusammen!

Morgen geht's für eine Woche an den Nissumfjord, Nähe Nørhede/Fjand/Thorsminde.

Für ein paar Tipps, was aktuell am Fjord so geht wäre ich dankbar. Habe dort noch nie geangelt. Wir haben ein kleines Häuschen ziemlich nah am Wasser und lt. Google Earth sieht es so aus, als könne man dort vom Ufer aus ganz gut aktiv werden.

Über aktuelle Berichte zu Fängen in der Brandung zwischen Hvide Sande und Thorsminde sowie den beiden Häfen bzw. Schleusen würde ich mich ebenfalls freuen.


Gruß und Petri Heil aus dem Sauerland!

Frank


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

So heute Nacht gehts los!
Über aktuelle News würd ich Mich auch freuen!
Sind Heringe in Sicht? 
Was macht die Brandung?


----------



## Plolo (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Habe nächste Woche Urlaub und würde gerne in die Brandung, außer Montag geht alles. Habe es ja nicht so weit 
Wer hat Lust? 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Matc schrieb:


> Guten Tag die Herr`n,
> 
> @Raxrue
> 
> ...




Also ehrlich gesagt Bizzelt es schon, nochmal dieses Jahr zu Fahren ...|evil:.. muss aber erst schauen ob die Arbeit genügend Freiraum lässt...wenn dann passiert das ganze sehr schnell |rolleyes und vieleicht Motiviert uns ja Otto mit einem Angebot wo bei ihm noch keine Buchungen vorliegen ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt Bizzelt es schon, nochmal dieses Jahr zu Fahren ...|evil:.. muss aber erst schauen ob die Arbeit genügend Freiraum lässt...wenn dann passiert das ganze sehr schnell |rolleyes *und vieleicht Motiviert uns ja Otto mit einem Angebot wo bei ihm noch keine Buchungen vorliegen ...*






Dann könntest du mich mal kontaktieren, fährst ja ohnehin in meine Richtung.|engel:


----------



## Henrik50 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich bin ab morgen in Nr. Lyngvig, in Sichtweite von http://restaurant-sandslottet.dk/  Mal sehen, was so los ist...


----------



## Gigi 2012 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

moin moin, ist denn schon hering in hs da? wo ist ein guter platz zum brandungsangeln?


----------



## Eisman72 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich werde es ab 11.10 mal in Nymindegab probieren.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Henrik50 schrieb:


> Ich bin ab morgen in Nr. Lyngvig, in Sichtweite von http://restaurant-sandslottet.dk/  Mal sehen, was so los ist...


 

 Die Schnitzel würde ich mir jedenfalls lieber in der eigenen Bude machen.


----------



## rippi (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Schmeckt das Essen denn da? Ich meine Pfannkuchen ist ja Schøn und gut, aber wieso soll das besser sein als das "håndlavet smørrebrød" vom Brugsen nebenan.?


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Schmeckt das Essen denn da? Ich meine Pfannkuchen ist ja Schøn und gut, aber wieso soll das besser sein als das "håndlavet smørrebrød" vom Brugsen nebenan.?


 

 Probiere es aus. #q#q#q


----------



## angler1996 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

ach, das >Restaurant mit den seit Jahren stabilen Preisen für halbe Hummer:qhuhu


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ach, das >Restaurant mit den seit Jahren stabilen Preisen für halbe Hummer:qhuhu


 

 Und deine persönliche Erfahrung?  :m


----------



## Henrik50 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Probiere es aus. #q#q#q


Vielleicht besser nicht |kopfkrat :g :a


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Henrik50 schrieb:


> Vielleicht besser nicht |kopfkrat :g :a




Ich war auch schon seit bestimmt 10 Jahren nicht mehr
in der Bude. |rolleyes
 Möchte nicht spektulieren, weshalb sie damals abgebrannt ist.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

ich fahre u.a. da rauf um Fisch zu essen, den ich hier nicht bekomme und den mach ich selber in der küche.  In dem Restaurant war ich vor Jahren mal , es hat mich zum Wiederkommen nicht inspiriert.


----------



## Henrik50 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Da war ich auch lange nicht mehr, essen gehen kann ich in HH besser?! Ich bin zum Angeln da...


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Sind denn die Heringe in Sicht?


----------



## Tim1983 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ach, das >Restaurant mit den seit Jahren stabilen Preisen für halbe Hummer:qhuhu



Hast Du die Hummer schon probiert |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## LAC (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Sehr gut fisch essen kann man auch in hvide sande, im restaurant welches der fischräucherei bzw. des -geschäftes gehört bzw. angeschlossen ist. Dort werden auch kleine aktionen duchgeführt, z.b. meerestiere grillen auf dem rost im außenbereich - zählt für mich als der beste fischladen in hvide sande. Liegt von hvide sande aus, am nordl. kreisverkehr links ab auf der rechten seite.
Ein weiterer guter und warmer platz ist die küche einer guten freundin - geht aber nur auf einladung. :q


----------



## Eisman72 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@LAC du meinst bestimmt die Rogerie in HS, die ist echt Klasse und ich freue mich schon drauf. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> *Sehr gut fisch essen kann man auch in hvide sande, im restaurant welches der fischräucherei bzw. des -geschäftes gehört bzw. angeschlossen ist. Dort werden auch kleine aktionen duchgeführt, z.b. meerestiere grillen auf dem rost im außenbereich *- zählt für mich als der beste fischladen in hvide sande. Liegt von hvide sande aus, am nordl. kreisverkehr links ab auf der rechten seite.
> Ein weiterer guter und warmer platz ist die küche einer guten freundin - geht aber nur auf einladung. :q


 

 Dem kann ich nur beistimmen. Das Grillbuffet in der Saison ist super. Kostet zwar auch ca. 30€ pro Person, ist aber jeden Cent wert.#6


----------



## Henrik50 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Hombrebj2013 schrieb:


> Sind denn die Heringe in Sicht?


Heute hab ich an der Schleuse niemanden gesehen, der  überhaupt etwas gefangen hat... war aber auch nur knapp 2std. heute Nachmittag da...


----------



## angler1996 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur beistimmen. Das Grillbuffet in der Saison ist super. Kostet zwar auch ca. 30€ pro Person, ist aber jeden Cent wert.#6



In Verbindung mit dem von LAC gesagtem, äh Geschriebenen,kann ich dem nur zustimmen.
 Spart Euch aber vieeel Hunger auf:q
 Gruß A.


----------



## raxrue (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> Dann könntest du mich mal kontaktieren, fährst ja ohnehin in meine Richtung.|engel:




Gerne Jürgen...bin dir ja auch noch was Grillmässig schuldig|rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Gerne Jürgen...bin dir ja auch noch was Grillmässig schuldig|rolleyes





 Schuldig bist du mir sicher nichts.:m
 Aber ein persönliches beschnuppern finde ich immer gut.


----------



## eislander (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Leute, da es ja schon wieder um das Essen geht und das Pilze suchen ein Thema war  kann ich ja noch ein Bild von unseren erfolgreichen Wanderungen um den Blabjerg nachreichen. Im Anschluß gab es nämlich eine richtig gute Pilzpfanne. 
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

So die ersten Fische sind im Sack!
Gestern paar Forellen und abends 2 Platte und  2 Dorsche 3 Pollack 
Heute 8 Forellen und and der Brandung 1 Pollack und einen sehr großen Wolfsbarsch!!!!


----------



## esgof (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallöschen,
bin nach einem sehr erholsamen und eins meiner schönsten Urlauben in HS zu Hause angekommen.
Ich war mit meiner Familie zu Gast bei Otto, dem bis jetzt bestem Gastgeber.
Ich konnte nur sehr Kurzfristig buchen,da mein Chef so großzügig wie er ist mir zwei Std. vor Feierabend die kommende Woche frei gab.Nach kurzer Suche und einem Anruf war alles geplant und konnte nächsten Tag los gehen.
Ja,wenn nicht die Karre kaputt geht,schnell noch Handbremsenzugseil der mir kaputt gegangen war gewechselt und somit erst Nachts um ein Uhr angekommen.JUHUUU.
Der Otto war so lieb hat noch gewartet bis wir endlich ankamen nach einem kurzen kennenlernen und Schlüsselübergabe ab in die Betten.
Nach einer herrlich erholten Nacht und leckerem Frühschtück, mit Otto über die Angelmöglichkeiten in der Umgebung gesprochen.Der war dann so nett und hat dann mit mir einige schöne Stellen abgeklappert,die ich alleine wahrscheinlich nie gefunden hätte.
Nach zwei masig erfolgreichen Tagen am Forellenteich es sein gelassen und die Stellen vom Otto mit seinem wie er es nennt Spürangeln abgeklappert.Wir hatten in knapp zwei Std. genug Fische das wir dann mit dem angeln aufhörten.Meine Familie die dabei war konnte garnicht glauben wie schön es ist und hatten einen riesen Spass an den zahlreichen Drills im Gegensatz nach den bescheidenen Tagen am put and take.
Am vorletzten Abend machte Otto ein Lagerfeuer hinterm Haus zu dem wir und einige Leute eingeladen waren.Ein kullinarischer Abend mit Kartoffeln,Garnelen aus dem Feuer,geräucherter Forelle und leckerem gekühlten Bier.Keine Ahnung wie lange der Abend ging,Otto und ich waren die letzten am Feuer.
Wir durften einen Tag länger bleiben als abgemacht und verbrachten den Tag noch am Strand in HS. wo wir dann die Räucherbude aufsuchten die uns Otto empfohlen hatte.Das Lachsbrötchen ist ja der Hammer dort,noch paar eingelegte Krabben für zu Hause mit genommen und somit ging dann ein schöner und sehr erholsamer Urlaub zu ende.

Hiermit möchte ich mich bei meinem unglaublich netten Gastgeber Otto für den sehr schönen und kurzweiligen Urlaub bedanken...:m

Ps: wir sehen uns ende April wieder vielen Dank Ziya und Familie.


----------



## wassermann (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Hombrebj2013 schrieb:


> So die ersten Fische sind im Sack!
> Gestern paar Forellen und abends 2 Platte und  2 Dorsche 3 Pollack
> Heute 8 Forellen und and der Brandung 1 Pollack und einen sehr großen Wolfsbarsch!!!!



Petri Hombrebj!!
Dorsch und Pollack aus der Brandung hört sich ja sehr gut an und ein großer Wolfsbarsch ist natürlich großes Glück. Würdest Du verraten, wo so ungefähr Du die Dorsche und Pollacks gefangen hast? Direkt vom Strand oder von der Mole? Ich bin Ende Oktober auch wieder oben und schön in gespannter Vorfreude.


----------



## LAC (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Nur zur Information, die heringe sind da, die ersten wurden heute gefangen.
 Gruß


----------



## goldfischfussball (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

ab Donnerstag werde ich mit beim Fischen dabei sein....


----------



## Pyrsi (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke Wassermann genau diese Fragen wollte ich auch stellen  bin auch Ende Oktober da


----------



## hautemedoc (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Salut an alle, konnten heute 9 Heringe überlisten. Als die ersten drei am Haken waren haben alle um uns herum umgestellt.


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



wassermann schrieb:


> Petri Hombrebj!!
> Dorsch und Pollack aus der Brandung hört sich ja sehr gut an und ein großer Wolfsbarsch ist natürlich großes Glück. Würdest Du verraten, wo so ungefähr Du die Dorsche und Pollacks gefangen hast? Direkt vom Strand oder von der Mole? Ich bin Ende Oktober auch wieder oben und schön in gespannter Vorfreude.



Waren Strandgarden 
Da über die Dünen und Links ans Wasser zwischen den Steinen


----------



## Pyrsi (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke Wassermann genau diese Fragen wollte ich auch stellen ?!
Und waren die Dorsche/Pollacks auch größer als Handlang ? 

Bin Ende Oktober auch wieder oben


----------



## raxrue (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Schuldig bist du mir sicher nichts.:m
> Aber ein persönliches beschnuppern finde ich immer gut.



Ich auch..werde mir vorher gründlich den Hals waschen...#6 und mich anständig verhalten:q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Ich auch*..werde mir vorher gründlich den Hals waschen.*..#6 und mich anständig verhalten:q:q


 

 Ich mir die Füße. An den Hals komme ich leichter und öfter ran. :m


----------



## LAC (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Ich auch..werde mir vorher gründlich den Hals waschen...#6 und mich anständig verhalten:q:q



Wann willst du dir denn den hals waschen und nach Jürgen fahren, ich tummele mich auch in nächster zeit in der gegend rum, wasche mir dann die füße und - wenn´s sich einrichten lässt -können wir gemeinsam Jürgen aufsuchen - zu empfehlen ist dort ein portugiese, da kann man meerestiere bis zum abwinken essen.
 @Jürgen, habe etwas mit der spürangel im fließgewässer geangelt - reichlich nasen, rotaugen, barsche und eine bachforelle gelandet. Inzwischen sind sieben hechte an einer stelle von 20 m - ruhiges wasser - immer in sichtweite.  Die hauen nicht ab obwohl ich sie mit dem wurm  förmlich gekitzelt habe - verrückt.. Nächstes mal lege ich ihnen genau vor der nase ein rotauge - dann wars das mit der glotzerei. Bordie esgof hat auch reichlich gefangen, eine äsche ging ihm auch am haken, hat er wieder eingesetzt, da sie ja ganzjährig geschont sind. 
 Wusste gar nicht wohin mit den fischen, habe sie alle nach alter manier eingelegt.
 pn kommt noch
 Gruß


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

War heute jemand auf Heringe?


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Wann willst du dir denn den hals waschen und nach Jürgen fahren, ich tummele mich auch in nächster zeit in der gegend rum, wasche mir dann die füße und - wenn´s sich einrichten lässt -können wir gemeinsam Jürgen aufsuchen - zu empfehlen ist dort ein portugiese, da kann man meerestiere bis zum abwinken essen.
> @Jürgen, habe etwas mit der spürangel im fließgewässer geangelt - reichlich nasen, rotaugen, barsche und eine bachforelle gelandet. Inzwischen sind sieben hechte an einer stelle von 20 m - ruhiges wasser - immer in sichtweite. Die hauen nicht ab obwohl ich sie mit dem wurm förmlich gekitzelt habe - verrückt.. Nächstes mal lege ich ihnen genau vor der nase ein rotauge - dann wars das mit der glotzerei. Bordie esgof hat auch reichlich gefangen, eine äsche ging ihm auch am haken, hat er wieder eingesetzt, da sie ja ganzjährig geschont sind.
> Wusste gar nicht wohin mit den fischen, *habe sie alle nach alter manier eingelegt.
> *pn kommt noch
> Gruß


 
 Otto,#h

 dann sei mal fleißig, Essig und Zwiebeln habe ich noch genug im Keller.:q
 Marko war übrigens heute bei mir.


----------



## Tim1983 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hey!
Wie sieht es mit den Stachelritter vor Ort aus? Hat jemand der gerade vor Ort ist, es seit Samstag,  schon mal auf Barsch im Fjord probiert?
Allen die gerade vor Ort sind noch einen schönen erholsamen Urlaub und viel Fisch #h .


----------



## raxrue (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Wann willst du dir denn den hals waschen und nach Jürgen fahren, ich tummele mich auch in nächster zeit in der gegend rum, wasche mir dann die füße und - wenn´s sich einrichten lässt -können wir gemeinsam Jürgen aufsuchen - zu empfehlen ist dort ein portugiese, da kann man meerestiere bis zum abwinken essen.
> @Jürgen, habe etwas mit der spürangel im fließgewässer geangelt - reichlich nasen, rotaugen, barsche und eine bachforelle gelandet. Inzwischen sind sieben hechte an einer stelle von 20 m - ruhiges wasser - immer in sichtweite.  Die hauen nicht ab obwohl ich sie mit dem wurm  förmlich gekitzelt habe - verrückt.. Nächstes mal lege ich ihnen genau vor der nase ein rotauge - dann wars das mit der glotzerei. Bordie esgof hat auch reichlich gefangen, eine äsche ging ihm auch am haken, hat er wieder eingesetzt, da sie ja ganzjährig geschont sind.
> Wusste gar nicht wohin mit den fischen, habe sie alle nach alter manier eingelegt.
> pn kommt noch
> Gruß



Die nächsten 3 Wochen nicht da ich in Rumänien auf Montage sein werde #d und nach 2000 Kilometern immer etwas Lendenschwach bin..aber danach wäre es Hochinteressant eure gewaschenen Füsse anzusehen und dabei ordendlich Fisch zu essen#6...


----------



## Henrik50 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Hombrebj2013 schrieb:


> War heute jemand auf Heringe?


Bei dem Wetter? #d Ein wenig Regen ist ja OK, aber mit Sturm und Gewitter... Nö, muss weniger sein  Aber morgen wieder :q


----------



## heitzer (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Kole Feut un Norden Wind gift en krusen Büdel un en lütten Pint #6


----------



## LAC (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Hombrebj2013 schrieb:


> War heute jemand auf Heringe?



Ja, ich war gestern ca. 20 min. auf hering - dann hatte ich genug.:q Zwei angler haben den ganzen tag an der nordseite geangelt und keine heringe gefangen. Nach 20 minuten, war ich schön nass und heute, stelle ich fest, daß ich mir einen schönen schnupfen gefangen habe. Auf der südseite waren auch einige angler, ich glaube jedoch, dass die auch nichts gefangen haben - ich sah keine heringe in der luft zappeln.

@ heitzer
diese sprache liebe ich, die ist geprägt von der seeluft, wind und fisch. Die jyske sprache ist noch mehr geprägt von der region, sie machen beim sprechen kaum den mund auf. In kopenhagen ist das anders, das können sie auch nicht an der westküste, dann schlucken sie sand. 
Wir menschen werden halt bzw. sind über jahrhunderte geprägt von der region - das macht sie so interessant.:q


----------



## Henrik50 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Gab heute auch an der Südseite nix... Aber irgendwann wird es Heringe geben, fragt sich nur, wann? :vik:


----------



## Tim1983 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Henrik50 schrieb:


> Gab heute auch an der Südseite nix... Aber irgendwann wird es Heringe geben, fragt sich nur, wann? :vik:



Ich drücke Euch die Daumen #6


----------



## King_Fisher (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Leute,

ich werde Ende Oktober nochmal für eine Woche in Hvide Sande sein. Hab in den letzten Jahren immer mal wieder von Wolfsbarschfängen gehört und auch selber gesehen - immer als Beifang beim Brandungsangeln.
Wollte diesen Urlaub nun auch mal versuchen, den Biestern nachzustellen. Hat ja jemand Erfahrungen, ob man eine Chance hat, die Wölfe gezielter zu beangeln? Wo liegen die erfolgversprechendsten Strände? Was sind die besten Köder? Spinn- und Brandungsausrüstung sind vorhanden...

Danke und bis dann


----------



## LAC (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



King_Fisher schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich werde Ende Oktober nochmal für eine Woche in Hvide Sande sein. Hab in den letzten Jahren immer mal wieder von Wolfsbarschfängen gehört und auch selber gesehen - immer als Beifang beim Brandungsangeln.
> Wollte diesen Urlaub nun auch mal versuchen, den Biestern nachzustellen. Hat ja jemand Erfahrungen, ob man eine Chance hat, die Wölfe gezielter zu beangeln? Wo liegen die erfolgversprechendsten Strände? Was sind die besten Köder? Spinn- und Brandungsausrüstung sind vorhanden...
> ...



Hallo, 
ich habe zwar schon reichlich wolfsbarsche gefangen, jedoch nicht in hvide sande. Gut soll es im südlichen bereich von hvide sande sein um bjerregard, da dort auch muschelbänke sind, wo sie sich gerne aufhalten. Ich kennen angler die dort ständig auf wolfsbarsch gehen und auch welche gefangen haben.
Zur information: sie sind ja sehr neugierig - so kenne ich sie, da ich sie unterwasser beobachtet habe. Angelockt habe ich sie durch schlagen von schwimmflossen auf der wasseroberfläche - innerhalb von wenigen minuten konnte ich sie sehen, waren dann aber sehr scheu, die kleinste bewegung und sie zogen ab. Nach ca. zwei minuten waren sie wieder da, hatten die scheu verloren und sie kamen bis auf zwei meter ran und schwammen um mich rum - dieses war jedoch im mittelmeer. Diese fischart verhält sich so - sie sind neugierig und da dieses auch die industrie erkannt hat, kannst du kunstköder (fische) kaufen, die geräusche machen durch kleine kugeln im körper oder sonst was. Sie sind speziell für wolfsbarsche konzipiert, damit man sie anlockt oder vertreibt.  Ich kann dir jedoch nicht sagen, wie diese angebotene "rasselbande" auf fische wirkt.
Vor vier wochen war ich noch in kroatien und habe mit einen angler (profi) gesprochen, der nutzt diese "rasselnden fische" nur als lockmittel beim schleppen, fängt sie jedoch auf silikonfische, die er gleichzeitig anbietet bzw. schleppt. Er sagte mir, daß er noch nie einen auf solch ein rasselköder gefangen hat.
Nun bist du ja in hvide sande an der mole, da sieht alles anders aus, da hast du die möglichkeit, wie du schon erwähnt hast, sie als beifänger zu fangen oder durch ständiges anbieten von kunstködern bis hin zu naturköder. Sie hüpfen jedoch nicht am haken, wie man es sich gerne vorstellt - man muss schon lange werfen. Gerne halten sie sich in der sprungschicht auf, etwa in 1 m tiefe, wo das oberflächenwasser anfängt. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiter helfen und wünsche dir viel erfolg.
Gruß


----------



## Double2004 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



King_Fisher schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich werde Ende Oktober nochmal für eine Woche in Hvide Sande sein. Hab in den letzten Jahren immer mal wieder von Wolfsbarschfängen gehört und auch selber gesehen - immer als Beifang beim Brandungsangeln.
> Wollte diesen Urlaub nun auch mal versuchen, den Biestern nachzustellen. Hat ja jemand Erfahrungen, ob man eine Chance hat, die Wölfe gezielter zu beangeln? Wo liegen die erfolgversprechendsten Strände? Was sind die besten Köder? Spinn- und Brandungsausrüstung sind vorhanden...
> ...




Hallo King-Fisher,

ich denke, dass Ende Oktober schon zu spät im Jahr ist. Wolfsbarsche lieben warmes Wasser. Kommen nicht zufällig aus südlicheren Gefilden hoch in die Nordsee. Als Stellen bieten sich in der wärmeren Monaten die Außenseiten der Molen an.
Als Köder kannst du all das nehmen, was auch auf Meerforelle Sinn macht: Wobbler, Blinker,... .


----------



## off shore (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich möchte Ende Oktober / Anfang November nochmal für einen Tag nach Hvide Sande zum Heringsangeln. Da ich bisher immer nur im Frühjahr dort auf Hering geangelt habe, nun meine Frage: Wie stehen die Chancen und muss ich irgendwas berücksichtigen im Vergleich zu April/Mai?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe.

Beste Grüße
Florian


----------



## King_Fisher (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ LAC und Double2004: Danke für die Statements, werde es dann wahrscheinlich am ehesten in der Brandung versuchen und einfach hoffen, dass was hängen bleibt... ansonsten hoffe ich halt auf ein paar ordentliche Platte!


----------



## LAC (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



off shore schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich möchte Ende Oktober / Anfang November nochmal für einen Tag nach Hvide Sande zum Heringsangeln. Da ich bisher immer nur im Frühjahr dort auf Hering geangelt habe, nun meine Frage: Wie stehen die Chancen und muss ich irgendwas berücksichtigen im Vergleich zu April/Mai?
> 
> ...



Florian, die heringe im herbst ist ein anderer stamm, sie werden auch mit paternoster gefangen :q da du jedoch nur einen tag dort angeln willst, würde ich dir empfehlen, ein paternoster mit cirkle hooks haken zu kaufen, kleine haken und kein lametta dran - damit hast du mehr erfolg und sollten mal drei fische am paternoster hängen, verlierst du sie nicht, da durch die spezielle hakenform, bei einer bewegung vom fisch, der haken sich immer tiefer ins fleisch zieht d.h. du wirst kaum welche verlieren, was bei normalen haken sehr oft der fall ist.
 Jetzt muss nur noch alles stimmen, daß an dem angeltag auch fische da sind - normal müsste es klappen - zu empfehlen ist nordseite zum meer hin - etwa 2 m von der linken geländerecke - oft sind sie im herbst in den tieferen zonen d.h. in grundnähe.
 Nicht in der ecke angeln, da bekommst du schnell hänger, da unterwasser eine spuntwand ist, die man nicht sieht.
 Gruß


----------



## AAlfänger (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

So is er,
erst Tips geben, die ja vollkommen zutreffen (Experte)#6#6 aber dann verschweigen, das seine dressierten Seehunde dort ihr Unwesen treiben!|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr: Selber schon erlebt, Heringe am Paternoster, Seehund taucht, Hering weg und dann das Blei im Maul festhalten, so das man meint, man hat ein U-Boot am Haken;+;+:q:q:q:q.Nächstes Jahr werden erst ein paar Heringe gekauft und in die andere Richtung geworfen und dann holen wir die Heringe nur so aus dem Fjord:vik:

Gruß AAlfgänger#6


----------



## LAC (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ aalfänger
Verrate doch nicht immer alles, :q aber es stimmt, es können einige seehunde auftauchen, die so manchen angler zum verzweifeln bringen, da sie ihm die fische vom haken klauen. Ich habe im letzen jahr ein filmchen darüber gedreht, wie ich die seehunde geärgert habe, ich habe langsam eingeholt - jedesmal wenn einer kam und zuschnappen wollte, machte ich einen ruckartigen und schnellen bewegungszug, er schnappte daneben, weil er damit nicht gerechnet hat. Dieses haben ich mehrmals gemacht und jedesmal schnappte er daneben, dann dreht er ab. War herrlich anzusehen dieses naturschauspiel - wenn ich ihn bei You tube eingestellt habe, kommt der link.
Für die, die es nicht wissen, was der seehund alles kann. Über seine barthaare kann er alles orten, wo der fisch ist, welche größe er hat und wie weit entfernt und schnell er ist. Fantastisch was er alles kann, jedenfalls schwimmt er schneller, als man die kurbel drehen kann und er kommt bis auf ein meter am ufer und taucht dann noch ab - sehr oft mit dem hering der am haken saß.
Aalfänger die tiere lieben mich halt und kennen mich schon:q
die gefahr droht ja nicht nur im wasser durch "meine seehunde" sonden auch in der luft durch möwen.:q Die habe ich auch dressiert, denn wenn ein angler sieben heringe am paternoster hat und fummelt einen ab, kommen zig möwen im sturzflug und holen sich die anderen.:q:q Sie wissen inzwischen, dass der angler probleme hat beim entfernen der fische und immer zwei hände benötigt um einen fisch vom haken zu entfernen. Die anderen holen sich dann die Möwen :q Im sturzflug kommen sie wie bei alfred hitschcoks film die vögel. 
Nun kann ich nicht sagen, ob einige angler dieses schon erlebt haben - ich glaube ja, da sie die angel mit ihren heringen im schleuderverfahren auf dem boden schagen, bia alle heringe waidgerecht abgefallen sind.
Die vögel haben auch ein zeitgefühl, das ist wahnsinnig, wenn im fischereimuseum die seehundfütterung um 14 Uhr ist, dann kommen die möwen wenige minuten vorher und fliegen im kreis übers becken, da ist der tierpfleger mit seine heringe noch nicht sichtbar. Er kann sie ruhig schnell werfen, sie sind schneller und holen sich den hering und kämpfen im flug noch untereinander um jeden fisch. Jeder zweite hering kommt nur durch :q:q
In hvide sande bewegt sich also was und man muss es ganz locker sehen, wie die vögel auch indem sie dich zusätzlich noch mit bomben bewerfen.
Nun kommen ja zur heringszeit, reichlich angler und um die angelplätze bricht ja schon ein kampf unter den anglern aus - einige hat man schon ins wasser geworfen. 
Ich mache mir mal gedanken, wie kann man platz dort schaffen. Eine methode wäre 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRuRRoDRnVE
dann angeln nur noch die ganz harten jungs.:q


----------



## AAlfänger (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich würde sagen einfach genial, die absolute Geheimwaffe!:q:q:q:q:q
Dafür gibt es die volle Punktzahl.:vik:
Gruß AAlfänger#6


----------



## Tim1983 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hey Leute!
Heute gegen ca. 13:30 Uhr wurden viele Heringe gefangen, zum Teil auch 3-4 gleichzeitig am Paternoster.
In Bork Havn waren wir auch kurz zum gucken, da wurde nichts gefangen.
Die Pizza beim Italiener in Henne Strand, war wie jedes mal 1 A #6 .
Jetzt erstmal eine Runde mit dem Hund gehen und dann ein paar #g .

Wir berichten weiter :q


----------



## Eisman72 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wir waren heute in HS und haben uns einen Fischburger in der Rogeri geholt und an der Schleuse gefuttert. In der Zeit wurden keine Heringe gefangen. Vormittags waren wir nördlich von HS in der Brandung und haben vier schöne Platten gefangen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One


----------



## Schotti (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo zusammen,
Bin auch gerade für ein paar Tage in Hvide Sande und heute war ein herrlicher Oktobertag. Von 11-13 Uhr war ich am forellensee in Hvide Sande und hatte soviel Fischkontakt wie sonst am ganzen Tag nicht! Ein U-Boot hatte ich auch dran, aber leider brach dann mein Tubertini-Haken(Gr. 6),unglaublich ! Fazit: eine schöne Lachsforelle, einige Nachfasser auf powerbait (s/w)und zum Schluss noch eine Flunder auf Pose ! Nachmittags war ich dann noch in der Brandung und konnte noch zwei untermassige Platten zurück setzen. Jetzt gibt es noch zum abscbschluss des schönen Tages forellenfilet und knoblauch shrimps. Ach ja noch eine Info ohne Gewähr von meiner Frau, sie meint bei der Fahrt über die Brücke mehrfach gesehen zu haben, dass Heringe gefangen wurden   sollte ich nochmal zum angeln kommen, berichte ich gern.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Otto,

 Mittwoch Abend beim Portugiesen? :m


----------



## angler1996 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

neu aufgemacht#c


----------



## Pyrsi (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Guten Abend  
In 2 wochen geht es für mich endlich wieder nach HS....war schon oft dort jedoch hab ich von einer Sache keine Ahnung und zwar welche Restaurants dort einen Besuch wert sind?  wo ich das gerade mit dem Italiener lese  

Und dann würde mich auch brennend interessieren wie es denn mit Dorsch in der Brandung aussieht ? hattet ihr da schon Erfolg ? denn im Angelführer werden sie ja gut aufgeführt .....Ich fange seit Jahren "nur" Platte...vil liegt es aber auch daran das ich eigentlich nie im dunkeln an der Brandung war ?!
und mit Dorsch meine ich natürlich die maßigen und nicht die Handlangen von der Mole in HS.

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir dazu etwas sagen könntet ?

mfG


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> neu aufgemacht#c


 

 Nein, aber nur mit Reservierung für solvente Gäste.:m


----------



## angler1996 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

naja , an einem sollté es nicht ganz hapern:q

 Ich drohe Dir, ein Teil meiner Familie ist nach d-Dorf ausgewandert, ich muss jetzt doch ab und an in die Richtung:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> naja , an einem sollté es nicht ganz hapern:q
> 
> Ich drohe Dir, ein Teil meiner Familie ist nach d-Dorf ausgewandert,* ich muss jetzt doch ab und an in die Richtung*:q


 

 Dabei fing der Tag so gut an.|uhoh::c


----------



## angler1996 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

hähä:m


----------



## rippi (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Pyrsi schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> In 2 wochen geht es für mich endlich wieder nach HS....war schon oft dort jedoch hab ich von einer Sache keine Ahnung und zwar welche Restaurants dort einen Besuch wert sind? wo ich das gerade mit dem Italiener lese
> 
> Und dann würde mich auch brennend interessieren wie es denn mit Dorsch in der Brandung aussieht ? hattet ihr da schon Erfolg ? denn im Angelführer werden sie ja gut aufgeführt .....Ich fange seit Jahren "nur" Platte...vil liegt es aber auch daran das ich eigentlich nie im dunkeln an der Brandung war ?!
> ...


Wenn du mit Restaurants die Pølser Buden meinst dann sind die auf jeden Fall ein Besuch wert. Aber dann auch richtige Pølser. 
 Ansonsten kannst du auch durch die Gegend fahren und nach Læden Ausschau halten die Smørrebrød machen, ich weiß aber nicht ob es die im Westen gibt, weil man dafur eine spezielle Ausbildung braucht, zumindest im glorreichen Herzen. Falls du einen finden solltest geh da hin. Fur alle anderen Restaurants gilt: Fischgerichte sind ok. 
 Fleischgerichte werden dir wahrscheinlich nicht munden. Es wird im Regelfall ein sehr sehniges Fleisch mit Sauce und Kartoffeln sein.  

 Ansonsten ist das mit Dorschen da so eine Sache. Ich weiss nicht wo du hin willst, aber im Normalfall halten sich Dorsche når sehr selten auf sandigen Gebieten auf. Und da ist es nunmal sandig. Aber gerade im Winter werden dort zunehmend auch Dorsche gefangen, aber im Vergleich zur Ostsee ist es ein Witz. Probiers doch mal von der Mole mit Sandaal, das müsste die kleinen zumindest ein bisschen abhalten.


----------



## off shore (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Lac.

Vielen Dank für deine super Antwort!! Werde ich beherzigen. 
Ich hoffe ich habe Glück und suchew mir den richtigen Fangtag aus. 
Ich werde berichten, wenn ich oben war.

Beste Grüße

Florian


----------



## Tim1983 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@Pyrsi
Hey!
Den Italiener den ich meine der ist im Henne Strand,  nicht nur die Pizzen sind da ausgezeichnet, auch Pasta- und Fleisch Gerichte sind da ausgezeichnet. 
In Hvide Sande ist auch ein Italiener, der ist hinter dem Fischrestaurant beim nördlichen Angelladen. Da schmecken die Pizzen und Pasta auch gut. 
Dorschist nach unseren Erfahrungen wenn überhaupt in der Ecke nur die Kinderstube.

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Pyrsi (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Super Ich danke euch für die Antworten  

@Tim Ja dann haben wir bezüglich des Dorsches die selben Erfahrungen gemacht aber ist ja auch nicht Schlimm man hat ja genug andere super Fischarten vor Ort


----------



## Tim1983 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@Pyrsi
Genau so sieht es aus :m .

Heute lief auf Barsch in Bork Havn rein gar nichts, ebenso wie in Nymindegab am Steg. Wir haben alle möglichen Kunstköder und Rigarten ausprobiert, es war nichts zu machen.
Morgen geht es weiter #h .

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Eisman72 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@Tim1983 wo angelt Ihr in Bork Havn? Am Hafen ist es verboten habe ich heute gesehen und der Steg in Nymindegab ist ja meistens besetzt. Ich wollte die Tage auch mal auf Barsch probieren.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One


----------



## LAC (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
natürlich gehen wir zum portugiesen - das ist doch inzwischen pflicht!
Bring dir große schollen und heringe mit, damit du immer an uns denkst!*lach
Nur zur information, der warme sommer in diesem jahr, hat in der muschelzucht reichlich schaden angerichtet. Im limfjord sind 70% der miesmuschelbestände durch sauerstoffmangel verendet.

 Nachsatz:
 @Pyrsi
 Du hast recht, der dosch ist im angelführer gut abgebildet - die abbildungen sind 2 km lang *lach 
 Hvide sande ist nicht der beste fangplatz für dorsch, es kommen welche vor und es werden auch welche gefangen, im winter jedoch hat man  bessere chancen, da dann die etwas größeren - über mindestmaß - auch gefangen werden.
 Ein gutes restaurant ist direkt neben der räucherei und fischgeschäft auf der nördliche seite. Am kreisverkehr links rein auf der rechten seite. Teuer, aber sehr gut!
 Preiswert und super ist der chinese in varde, da kannst du so viel essen wie du willst -die fahrt lohnt sich!
 Das problem d.h. der preis, ist ja nicht das essen, sondern die getränke machen die rechnung hoch - immerhin sind 25% Mwst enthalten.
 Ein getränk kostet ab 25 kronen aufwärts.
 In dänemark bestellt man sich jedoch eine karaffe eiswasser ( 1 Ltr.) die kosten bis 25 kronen und man bekommt dabei vier gläser. Dieses kennt man natürlich nicht in deutschland aber in dk ist das normal und üblich. Wer gaz edel essen möchte sollte den Henne kro aufsuchen, ein restaurant was in ganz dänemark bekannt ist. Da wird nur das beste serviert - und ein sternekoch zaubert dort. Bekannt durch fernsehen und bücher. Ich habe dort schon welche hingeschickt, sie waren sehr begeistert vom essen und haben auch wein getrunken. Als ich nach dem preis fragte, sagten sie, etwas mehr als unser sommerhaus kostet. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts!


----------



## heitzer (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin, 

wir sind ab 31.10. wieder in Bjerregard und werden im Fjord das Projekt "Meterhecht" starten. Meiner Meinung nach muss es Meterhechte im Fjord geben. Es ist nur so, dass die sehr heikel sind, sonst wären sie auch nicht so gross geworden. 

Wenn wir einen erwischen, stellen wir ein Foto ein. Ansonsten haben wir beschlossen, dieses Jahr alle unter 70 cm wieder reinzusetzen. Die sind danach auch heikel und in wenigen Jahren vielleicht Meterhechte.

Schau mer mal... :m 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## LAC (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ heitzer
Dirk, dein projekt "meterhecht" ist nicht schlecht, das ist wirklich was ganz besonderes. Sie kommen im fjord nicht oft vor. 
Beim jagen - wenn sie die fische vom grund holen - müsstes du sie beobachten können, dann kommt ihr schwanz aus dem wasser, *lach, da ja 50 % der wasserfläche vom fjord gerade mal 1 m tief ist. *lach nochmal
Im ringköbignfjord im südlichen bereich ist ein meterhecht schon was besonderes. Wünsche dir viel erfolg!


----------



## rainzor (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Mein größter im Fjord war 91cm. Also nicht weit weg vom Meter. Gefangen auf der südlichen Seite der Straße, vor 2 oder 3 Jahren im Sommer auf Köfi.

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## Pyrsi (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke LAC für die Information


----------



## LAC (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Rainzor
 Um die 90 cm habe ich auch schon welche gefangen, aber die 1 m marke, habe ich im ringköbingfjord noch nicht geknackt - nun gehe ich auch nicht so viel auf hecht, da mir das fleisch nicht so gut gefällt. Bei den hechten ist es ja verrückt, wenn sie beißen, dann kannst du sie mit der coca cola dose förmlich fangen und das nächste mal, läuft nichts. Ich habe hier im fließgewässer 7 stück, alle zwischen 40 und 70 cm etwa - sie stehen zwischen den wasserflanzen, wo etwas frei ist - alle auf 15 m etwa 1,5 bis zwei meter steht einer. Nun gehe bzw. starte ich dort im bereich wenn ich auf Bachforelle gehe, jedoch aus jux und dollerei halte ich den hechten vorher den regenwurm vors maul  - da rührt sich nichts, sie bleiben stehen. Das nächste mal, lege ich ihnen einen kleinen toten hering vors maul - dann werden sie sich wohl bewegen.
 Mit hering fängst du gut hechte im fjord -  eine rute kannst du damit mal bestücken, ein versuch lohn sich. 
 Ich liebe mehr den barsch, der ja auch gut vertreten ist im fjord.
 Gruß


----------



## heitzer (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Beim jagen - wenn sie die fische vom grund holen - müsstes du sie beobachten können, dann kommt ihr schwanz aus dem wasser, *lach, da ja 50 % der wasserfläche vom fjord gerade mal 1 m tief ist. *lach nochmal

Ganz genau, Otto. Ich habe mich da tatsächlich von den Walen auf den Lofoten inspirieren lassen, deren Schwanzflosse sich beim Abtauchen in den Himmel reckt. So können wir die Brocken finden! 

Schurz beiseite, wir planen u.a., besonders große tote Rotaugen anzubieten und zu versuchen, etwas anders zu angeln, als die Hechte das bisher gesehen haben. :g

Weiterhin sind natürlich große Barsche unsere Zielfische. Die schmecken auch echt besser und haben keine Y-Gräten, haste recht. Wir melden uns mal, wenn wir da sind. |wavey:

Gruß Dirk


----------



## rainzor (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Otto,

 ich war gerade 2 Wochen in Schweden. Dort hatte ich einen ca. 40cm Hecht mit 16er Haken und einer Made beim Köderfisch stippen. Hab' ihn mit dem kleinen Haken natürlich nur bis zur Oberfläche gekriegt, dann eine Drehung und er war weg. 

 Zu den Hechten im Fjord. Bevor man die Pferde südlich der Straße an den Fjord gelassen hat, konnte man dort wirklich gut Hecht fangen. Allerdings mit Köfi, Kunstköder lief nicht so gut. Aber nachdem die Pferde den kompletten Schilfgürtel zerstört hatten, lief dort, zumindest bei mir, fast nichts mehr.

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## AAlfänger (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo zusammen,
kann denn keiner mal die Webcam von Hvide Sande reparieren?#q#q#q

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## Schotti (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,
 da würde man heute wohl kaum was sehen. Sehr bescheidenes Wetter heute! Ein paar ganz Verwegene standen an der Schleuse, aber Fänge konnte ich keine beobachten. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter die Woche nochmal besser.|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ heitzer
wenn du schon eine besondere technik bei den hechten anwendest, solltest du mal als köder einen hering nehmen - da werden die hechte wild.

@Rainzor
Dort wo jetzt die pferde das schilf zertrampeln, waren ja auch schon wasserbüffel drauf - ich habe in dem bereich nur barsche geangelt, wobei der held dort auch des öfteren gefangen wird - er zieht auch in dem verbindungsgraben (wo die brücke ist) 
Meine hechte habe ich ganz im süden geangelt - dort waren auch wasserbüffel am grasen, jetzt momentan sind keine tiere zu sehen, wobei der zaun voll unter strom steht.

Gruß Otto - bin momentan beim Jürgen.


----------



## heitzer (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ heitzer
> wenn du schon eine besondere technik bei den hechten anwendest, solltest du mal als köder einen hering nehmen - da werden die hechte wild.
> 
> Geht klar, Jürgen, wir werden es auch mit Hering versuchen. Den Tip hat Otto ja auch schon gegeben. Passt auch ganz gut, weil die Herbst-Heringe dieses Jahr gekommen sind.
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ heitzer
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Otto,#h

 mittlerweile habe ich deine Zahnbürste und die Haftcreme im Badezimmer gefunden.|uhoh:
 Hast du deine Kauleiste mit genommen, oder klebt die an einem bis jetzt unbekannten Ort? |muahah:


----------



## Schotti (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo zusammen,

 ich konnte heute an der Schleuse aus der Entfernung beobachten, das immer mal wieder ein paar Fische gefangen wurden. Auf die Distanz sahen sie aber sehr klein aus, kann es sich dabei um Sprotten gehandelt haben(keine Stichlinge|rolleyes). Ach ja falls von Interesse, das Wetter war heute sehr schön


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> mittlerweile habe ich deine Zahnbürste und die Haftcreme im Badezimmer gefunden.|uhoh:
> Hast du deine Kauleiste mit genommen, oder klebt die an einem bis jetzt unbekannten Ort? |muahah:


Schau mal in der Besenkammer nach.....|muahah:.


----------



## LAC (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen breithardt / olav - aus - zuff

Jürgen und Olav - ich bin gut angekommen, konnte mich jedoch nicht bewegen während der fahrt, habe mich im hintern gebissen - die kauleiste lag auf dem autositz.
Haftcreme brauche ich nicht, habe jemand kennen gelernt.
Ihr Hunde!


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen breithardt / olav - aus - zuff
> 
> Jürgen und Olav - ich bin gut angekommen, *konnte mich jedoch nicht bewegen während der fahrt, habe mich im hintern gebissen -* die kauleiste lag auf dem autositz.
> Haftcreme brauche ich nicht,* habe jemand kennen gelernt*.
> Ihr Hunde!


 



 Na, du scheinst ja einen sehr gelenkigen Hals zu haben.|muahah:

 Was sagt Inge zu dem "Jemand"?


----------



## raxrue (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen breithardt / olav - aus - zuff
> 
> Jürgen und Olav - ich bin gut angekommen, konnte mich jedoch nicht bewegen während der fahrt, habe mich im hintern gebissen - die kauleiste lag auf dem autositz.
> Haftcreme brauche ich nicht, habe jemand kennen gelernt.
> Ihr Hunde!



jaJa.  ..Zähne wie Sterne....Nachts kommen sie Raus......
#6#6


----------



## LAC (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen Breithardt, 
da muss sie mit leben, ich komme ja viel rum, da kommt es ständig vor, dass ich neue menschen kennen lerne - wobei ich sie nicht anspreche, sie kommen einfach auf mich zu und wollen z.b. wissen was ich so mache und denke - inge kennt das - sind aber keine angler.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt,
> da muss sie mit leben, ich komme ja viel rum, da kommt es ständig vor, dass ich neue menschen kennen lerne -* wobei ich sie nicht anspreche, sie kommen einfach auf mich zu* und wollen z.b. wissen was ich so mache und denke - inge kennt das - sind aber keine angler.


 


 Hallo Otto,#h

 das kann ich bestätigen.:m
 Habe ich ja vor ein paar Tagen beim Portugiesen erlebt, als eine nette Dame gerne Geld von dir genommen hätte.:q


----------



## Deichkind (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Mal Abseits von Heringen etc eine kleine weitere Fangmeldung. Freitag von 16-19 Uhr mit 2 Spinnruten (!!!!) und Burtovrfächern insgesamt 16 Klieschen und Schollen gefangen. Insbesondere die Schollen waren sehr fett! Hat total Spaß gemacht, insbesondere Dubletten, wenngleich ich auch ein wenig komisch von der richtigen Brandungsfraktion angeschaut wurde.
Meine These: man kann sich nen irrigen Kopf um Ausrücstung und Monatagen machen aber nur der Köder, der im Wasser ist, fängt.

Zu denHerigen schließe ich mich an. Sehr mau aber dafür sehr groß! 

Spannend auch Samstag im Hafen in Ringköbing: Asiaten die mit Heringsvorfächern einen fetten Barsch nach dem anderen aus dem Hafen kurbeln. Einfach das Vorfach überm Grund gezogen.


----------



## Redeye01 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Deichkind, was bitte schön sind "Burtovorfächer" und wo kann man sie kaufen?

Gruß aus Hechthausen

Hubert


----------



## Mark-->HH (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Nur zur Sicherheit: wer bei mir Tippfehler findet, darf sie behalten... |rolleyes :vik:

@Deichkind: das hört sich interessant an, wo hast du denn gestanden? Ich bin Ende Oktober da oben und Lust, das mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



			
				Mark-->HH;4226066[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Nur zur Sicherheit: wer bei mir Tippfehler findet, darf sie behalten... |rolleyes :vik:
> *[/COLOR]
> @Deichkind: das hört sich interessant an, wo hast du denn gestanden? Ich bin Ende Oktober da oben und Lust, das mal auszuprobieren.


 

 Was sollen wir damit?


----------



## Deichkind (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@redeye
Das sollte eigentlich "Buttvorfächer"heißen aber ich denke, da sind die Meisten von selbst dahinter gekommen. Waren die einfachsten und simpelsten Montagen.

@Mark
Stand direkt am Dünenaufgang 004 aber is eigentlich egal wo da der Strand und das Wasser überall gleich ist. Gefangen wurde am ganzen Strand und sehr nah unter Land und bereits tagsüber.
Naja, wenn man selbst mit ner Spinnrute schon in Wurfweite an den Fich kommt


----------



## LAC (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Deichkind
 Da gebe ich dir recht, der köder ist wichtig aber auch wie du ihn anbietest d.h. montage, wobei die rute unwichtig ist. Alle fische die hier gefangen werden, könnte man über die hand rausholen - ohne rute. 
 Mit heringspaternoster auf barsch, daß haben die asiaten sicherlich im anglerboard gelesen, da ich es schon zig mal erwähnt habe, daß damit
 reichlich barsche gefangen werden. Bei uns waren mal mehrere redakteure vom magazin den anglerboardzeitung, denen habe ich dieses auch gezeigt - sie kannten es auch nicht und verstanden die welt nicht mehr, da es super fluppte.
 .


----------



## AAlfänger (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,moin
scheinbar liegt ein Hering auf der Webcam Hvide Sande West:q:q:q, oder warum sendet sie nicht mehr?
Ich würde so gerne mal Ottos Geheimwaffe mit den Möwen sehen, wenn sie in Aktion sind!!!!!!!!:vik:
Gruß AAlfänger#6


----------



## Trader1667 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Moin,
ich habe da mal ein paar Fragen. Ich hätte die Möglichkeit Mitte November für zwei Tage kostenlos in einem Ferienhaus in Hvide Sande zu übernachten. Die Überlegung ist zwecks Brandungsangeln hochzufahren. Leider habe ich mit dem Angeln in den Wintermonaten in DK keinerlei Erfahrung.

Laut der Seite vom Angelladen http://www.kottfritid.dk/de/angeln/fangguide.asp sollen Platte und auch Dorsch gehen. Kann das jemand bestätigen das in der Jahreszeit mit guten Fängen zu rechnen ist?

Was mich ein wenig wundert ist das der Hering auch laufen soll. Ist damit das Hafenbecken oder vom Boot aus gemeint?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe bzw. Antworten

Dominik


----------



## LAC (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Aalfänger
du wolltest ja fotos sehen, hier mal zwei fotos, von einer trainigsstunde mit den möwen. 




 



 @ Trader 1667
 Das ist doch super, wenn du kostenlos ein ferienhaus für zwei tage bekommst, dann kannst du schön angeln.
 Ja, es werden in den wintermonaten etwas größere dorsche gelandet wobei platte immer da sind. Nun muss das wetter aber stimmen, denn es kann sein,  dass  du gar nicht brandungsangeln kannst, da im herbst bzw. in den wintermonaten des öfteren auch mit sturm zu rechnen ist. Das kann ich jetzt im vorfeld nicht sagen und bei zwei tage, kannst du es dir nicht aussuchen - du must es nehmen wie es kommt.
 Sollte sturm da sein, besteht die möglichkeit auf hering zu gehen, an der schleuse ob im fjord oder zur seeseite, denn die sind bis weihnachten da. 
 Was willst du sonst machen? Du mußt schon fahren, wenn du was angeln willst - ob es sich lohnt, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
 Das bestimmst du ganz alleine.


----------



## Mark-->HH (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ok, ich hätte da noch eine Frage bezüglich des besagten Köders für die Platten in HS und Umgebung. Wattwürmer buddeln fällt ja flach, also Heringsfetzen und Krabben? Oder was sollte man ans Band tüdeln?
Das wird so ziemlich der erste ernsthaftere Versuch in der Brandung und habe in der Folge noch nicht so den Plan...


----------



## angler1996 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

die Frage nach Köder definitiv zu beantworten|supergri, nö.
 Heringsfetzen geht , ansonsten Angelladen, die haben Seeringler und Watti's
 Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Mark-->HH schrieb:


> Ok, ich hätte da noch eine Frage bezüglich des besagten Köders für die Platten in HS und Umgebung. Wattwürmer buddeln fällt ja flach, also Heringsfetzen und Krabben? Oder was sollte man ans Band tüdeln?
> Das wird so ziemlich der erste ernsthaftere Versuch in der Brandung und habe in der Folge noch nicht so den Plan...


 

 Kaufe einfach die Wattis in HS.
 Dann rechne mal Kosten/Fang gegeneinander auf.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Tim1983 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hey!
Heringe wurden heute gefangen. In Ringköbing im Hafen haben wir heute Barsche ohne ende gefangen, die haben auf alles gebissen, Gufi, Spinner u. Wobbler. Viele große Barsche um die 30 cm, kleine haben wir keine gefangen.  Ringköbing lohnt sich auf Barsch #6 .

Schönen abend noch #g


----------



## wulliw (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wie ???? du gehst barsche angeln ohne mich. ???? das geht ja garnicht mein kleiner !!!!!!#g#g#g


----------



## Tim1983 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



wulliw schrieb:


> Wie ???? du gehst barsche angeln ohne mich. ???? das geht ja garnicht mein kleiner !!!!!!#g#g#g



Hey mein Großer #h
ich hab nur neue Plätze für Dich und mich ausprobiert. 2016 müssen wir wieder zusammen angreifen  .
#g#g#g#g


----------



## wulliw (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

kann passieren. warscheinlich werden wir dann bork havn buchen. das haus wo wir damals waren

#a#g#g


----------



## Tim1983 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



wulliw schrieb:


> kann passieren. warscheinlich werden wir dann bork havn buchen. das haus wo wir damals waren
> 
> #a#g#g



Das lässt sich arrangieren #6. Wir werden dann schon was in der Nähe von Euch finden und buchen :q


----------



## Trader1667 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ LAC vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort. Dann hoffen wir mal auf ein laues Lüftchen


----------



## wulliw (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Das lässt sich arrangieren #6. Wir werden dann schon was in der Nähe von Euch finden und buchen :q[/QUOTE
> 
> @ tim ohohohoh:#2:#g#g


----------



## rene1308 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

hallo

mal ne kurze frage sind denn die Heringe schon da oder sollte man noch warten??


----------



## LAC (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Rene1308
 Ich würde noch warten, es regnet gerade.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wenn es regnet ist reichlich platz am wasser weil die wetterfühligen alten männer zu hause bleiben und die fische beißen bei regen wie er teufel. Also, los gehts.....!


----------



## LAC (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Olav, das ist richtig, außerdem ist bei regen der wind nicht immer so stark und wenn man richtig vom regen nass bzw- aufgeweicht ist und einem alles egal ist, dann fühlt man sich richtig verbunden mit dem meer und durch die nassen hände, fasst man den fisch z.b. die kleinen dorsche richtig an und kann sie wieder zurücksetzen ohne den schutzzfilm der haut zu beschädigen. Waidgerechter geht es nicht, oft greift man auch in die stiefel, weil man glaubt, die zehen sind fische.
Regen ist super und ich freue mich immer, wenn ich die nassen säcke, die harten jungs im regen stehe sehe,|supergri ich kann das nur begrüßen, man lernt daraus. Ich mache es leider nicht, da ich mich nicht wohl fühle im regen - bin halt ein ein trockener sack - ein schlappschwanz.


----------



## raxrue (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Olav, das ist richtig, außerdem ist bei regen der wind nicht immer so stark und wenn man richtig vom regen nass bzw- aufgeweicht ist und einem alles egal ist, dann fühlt man sich richtig verbunden mit dem meer und durch die nassen hände, fasst man den fisch z.b. die kleinen dorsche richtig an und kann sie wieder zurücksetzen ohne den schutzzfilm der haut zu beschädigen. Waidgerechter geht es nicht, oft greift man auch in die stiefel, weil man glaubt, die zehen sind fische.
> Regen ist super und ich freue mich immer, wenn ich die nassen säcke, die harten jungs im regen stehe sehe,|supergri ich kann das nur begrüßen, man lernt daraus. Ich mache es leider nicht, da ich mich nicht wohl fühle im regen - bin halt ein ein trockener sack - ein schlappschwanz.





Mhhh..jetzt sollten wir aber nicht schon wieder die Frage nach einer guten Jacke und Hose  und so weiter aufwerfen...|rolleyes sonst geht es wie mit der Fragerei nach Heringen...sie kommt immer wieder#6|supergri


----------



## loftje (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,
In Klegod ist es sehr stürmisch heute mit sehr starker Brandung...
Mir persönlich etwas zu viel deshalb werde ich mich morgen mal entweder auf der fjordseite oder in den put&take teichen klegod mal umschauen und gucken was so läuft!

Gruß loftje!


----------



## Pyrsi (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

So ein kleiner Bericht... Bin seit gestern vor Ort....war auch gleich an der Brandung aber wegen sehr starkem Wind und somit auch viel Kraut im Wasser war ein angeln kaum möglich. Hab es dann auch nach ner Stunde aufgegeben ohne Fisch  
An der Schleuse wurden vereinzelt Heringe gefangen jedoch sehr mau und heute ist seit ca.9 Uhr die Schleuse offen und es geht gar nichts....Hoffe mal nachher in der Brandung kommt dann was ans Band , wenigstens ist es heute nicht so rau wie gestern.
Im großen und ganzen können die kommenden Tage nur besser werden


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Otto,#h

 du hast bei dem Wetter doch ohnehin nichts zu tun.
 Bitte repariere mal die Webcam in HS.:m


----------



## LAC (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Jürgen,
 ich habe keine zeit - habe mit einen 60 jahre alten baum gekämpft - und plane gerade noch etwas größeres - bin 15 std am schaffen und 1o min im anglerboard, damit ich mal wieder lachen kann.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.851871871504060.1073741827.206953405995913&type=1

 Wenn ich in hvide sand bin - werde ich die webcamp wach rütteln.

 Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> ich habe keine zeit - habe mit einen 60 jahre alten baum gekämpft - und plane gerade noch etwas größeres - bin 15 std am schaffen und 1o min im anglerboard, damit ich mal wieder lachen kann.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.851871871504060.1073741827.206953405995913&type=1
> ...



Otto, #h
Geschwindigkeit ist keine Hexerei. Und wenn 24 Std. am Tag nicht reichen, dann nimmt man halt die Nacht zu Hilfe. |supergri|supergri


----------



## heitzer (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Mensch Otto, wie hast Du das denn geschafft? Zaubertrank von den Galliern oder heimlich einen Bagger benutzt, als Du den Baum so rübezahlmäßig rausgerissen hast? Oder einen Lohnunternehmer mit Bagger beauftragt? :mDas sehe ich mir kommende Woche persönlich an. 
Bis dann,
liebe Grüße Dirk


----------



## Pyrsi (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

So...Hering läuft besser..gestern 40 und heute 15 jeweils in Ca 3 sry..an der Brandung war es heute auch super....kaum Wind und viele Platte 
Etwas kurioses gab es heute auch und zwar eine Meerforelle auf Heringspaternoster ..konnte sich aber vor der Landung selbst befreien und ersparrte mir so das zurücksetzen


----------



## Ulrich (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,

  wie sieht es in Thorsminde mit Hering aus ?
  Ich wollte nächstes Jahr um die Zeit nach Thorsminde
  fahren. 

             Ulrich


----------



## angler1996 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Ulrich schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sieht es in Thorsminde mit Hering aus ?
> Ich wollte nächstes Jahr um die Zeit nach Thorsminde
> ...



 Ja,  er wird da sein
 Glaskugel gefällig?:m
 Gruß A.


----------



## Azareus (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin, 
Bin ab morgen in Argab und möchte auch mal ein paar Heringe für die Pfanne fangen. Bekommt man die Angelerlaubnis in HS? Was kostet das für ne Woche?
Gruß
Aza


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Ulrich schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sieht es in Thorsminde mit Hering aus ?
> Ich wollte nächstes Jahr um die Zeit nach Thorsminde
> ...


 


 Am 3.11.2015 wird der Hering in Durchschnittsgrößen von
 263 Gramm um 17.53 Uhr eintreffen.:m


----------



## Harti (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Am 3.11.2015 wird der Hering in Durchschnittsgrößen von
> 263 Gramm um 17.53 Uhr eintreffen.:m



17.53 Uhr ?! 
so´n Mist wir müssen um 10.00 Uhr abreisen.:c Wird dann wohl wieder nichts mit den Heringen.
Vielleicht kann ich ja noch umbuchen.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## angler1996 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

im normalen Leben würde ich sagen, wir "Menschenähnlichen"
 wie heißen die doch gleich|kopfkrat
 :m:m
 Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ heitzer
Dirk, du kannst kommen, noch bin ich in dk. Das war körperlich keine harte arbeit, vor beginn habe ich mir natürlich reichlich gedanken gemacht, was kann ich machen aus einen toten baum und dann die motorsäge eingesetzt, wie es gedanklich gespeichert war. Das bild (licht und schatten) werden sich ständig verändern, z.b. wenn schnee auf den ästen liegt und zum schluß d.h. in ein/zwei jahre, so lange wird das holz halten, werde ich den ganzen baum anzünden und ein bekannter jazzer mark bernstein, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8qddbJwmMw
 wird danach blasen - nicht bei mir - sondern auf sein saxophon - über dieses projekt wird eine dokumentationmit cd gebrannt - wird eine heiße angelegenheit.

@ Hatri
Torsten umbuchen, das geht nicht, ich stehe hier schon angezogen und warte auf dich - ich will auch ein hering fangen um 17.52 :q ich werfe etwas weiter, du kannst dann den um 17.53 ein anderen nehmen.
Trudelst du denn noch mit frauchen dieses jahr hier an oder erst nächstes jahr im frühjahr - schick mal eine pn, da ich noch viel unterwegs bin bis weihnachten.

@ Jürgen, funktioniert die webcamp in hvide sande inzwischen, ich bin mit dem wagen dagegen gefahren, so wie ich lese, zeigt sie jetzt auch die genauen daten an, wann die heringe kommen, das gewicht und die uhrzeit -ich fahre nochmal dagegen, aber von der anderen seite, damit das jahr richtig angezeigt wird, du hast das jahr 2015 gelesen. Lach doch mal - wann fangen die weihnachtsmärkte an ? - habe schon einen termin am 06.12.


----------



## Michael_05er (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Azareus schrieb:


> Moin,
> Bin ab morgen in Argab und möchte auch mal ein paar Heringe für die Pfanne fangen. Bekommt man die Angelerlaubnis in HS? Was kostet das für ne Woche?
> Gruß
> Aza


Hi,
ja, die bekommst Du z.B. bei Kott Fritid am Kreisel nördlich der Schleuse. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, kostet eine Woche um die 140 Kronen, knapp 20 Euro.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## HABNAWA (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo #h liebe HS-Gemeinde,
ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub und möchte gerne in HS auf Heringe angeln. Wie schaut es derzeit mit aktuellen Fangmeldungen aus? Oder sind die Heringe schon wieder wech? |kopfkrat

Für aktuelle Fangergebnisse wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Harti schrieb:


> 17.53 Uhr ?!
> so´n Mist wir müssen um 10.00 Uhr abreisen.:c *Wird dann wohl wieder nichts mit den Heringen.
> *Vielleicht kann ich ja noch umbuchen.|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 

 Torsten,#h

 ist wohl eher ein Problem Deiner Angelkünste.|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen, funktioniert die webcamp in hvide sande inzwischen, ich bin mit dem wagen dagegen gefahren, so wie ich lese, zeigt sie jetzt auch die genauen daten an, wann die heringe kommen, das gewicht und die uhrzeit -ich fahre nochmal dagegen, aber von der anderen seite, damit das jahr richtig angezeigt wird, du hast das jahr 2015 gelesen. Lach doch mal - *wann fangen die weihnachtsmärkte an ?* - habe schon einen termin am 06.12.[/QUOTE]



 Hallo Otto,#h

 kann i.M. keinen konkreten Termin nennen. Um die genannte Zeit sollte aber schon so einiges statt finden.:m


----------



## AAlfänger (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo LAC,
seit wann ist denn ein Rollator ein Wagen und seit wann fährt der so hoch, das er an die Kamera kommt?|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri Außerdem sind die Heringe am 6.12. bei uns in Bremen- Vegesack, weil dort die größte Loggerflotte der Welt war. Seitdem die Flotte nicht mehr hier ist, kommen die Heringe hierher. Damit das ganze noch schneller geht soll die Weser noch ein bißchen ausgebaggert werden aber nur so viel, das die Kühe der Bauern nur bis zum Euter im Wasser stehen(Wasserkühlung der Milch nach Bio)|kopfkrat Und wenn denn am 6.12. der Nikolaus auftaucht, wird sich alles zum Besten wenden!:vik::vik::vik:
Gruß AAlfänger#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo LAC,
> seit wann ist denn ein Rollator ein Wagen und seit wann fährt der so hoch, das er an die Kamera kommt?|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri Außerdem sind die Heringe am 6.12. bei uns in Bremen- Vegesack, weil dort die größte Loggerflotte der Welt war. Seitdem die Flotte nicht mehr hier ist, kommen die Heringe hierher. Damit das ganze noch schneller geht soll die Weser noch ein bißchen ausgebaggert werden aber nur so viel, das die Kühe der Bauern nur bis zum Euter im Wasser stehen(Wasserkühlung der Milch nach Bio)|kopfkrat *Und wenn denn am 6.12. der Nikolaus auftaucht, wird sich alles zum Besten wenden!:vik::vik::vik:
> *Gruß AAlfänger#6


 

 Orientiert sich der Nikolaus dann auch an den Kühen? |kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## AAlfänger (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Jürgen,
selbstverständlich orientiert sich der Nikolaus nach den Kühen!|supergri
So hat er neulich die erste Sturmflut vorrausgesagt und worann hat er es erkannt? Richtig, weil die Kühe schon vorher auf dem Deich standen!:vik:

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> selbstverständlich orientiert sich der Nikolaus nach den Kühen!|supergri
> So hat er neulich die erste Sturmflut vorrausgesagt und worann hat er es erkannt? Richtig, *weil die Kühe schon vorher auf dem Deich standen!*:vik:
> 
> Gruß Jürgen


 


 Die haben auch den Sensor tiefer hängen.


----------



## LAC (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ aalfänger
 mit dem rollator habe ich dieses auch nicht gemacht - meinen habe ich umgebaut und mit luftkissen versehen, da kann ich jetzt im sitzen mit im fjord auf barsch und hecht fahren, da ist ein belly boot nichts gegen, da ich die großen räder umgebaut d.h. mit schaufeln versehen habe. Die angler die am ufer vom fjord sitzen und angeln, fangen an zu träumen, wenn sie mich sehen und glauben, sie sitzen am ufer vom mississippi delta  - einige sind aufgesprungen und haben laut gesungen  "old man river".
 Komme aber gerne mal zur weser mit dem elektr. radrollator und fahre die weser ab - bring nur ein kescher mit und auf dem rücken trage ich dann ein elektr. fanggerät - werden dann eine bestandserfassung der fische machen, ob du die wahrheit sagst.

 Nein, es war nicht mein rollator, ich hab es mit dem fahrzeug gemacht - mit vollgas die webcam angefahren - zweimal bin ich davor gefahren, nun kann ich mich auch vertan haben nicht das es der papierkorb war - wo steht die denn?

 Jürgen, wie soll ich das verstehen, stehen bei euch die kühe bis zum euter im wasser und am 06.12. versuchts der nikolaus es auch, bis sein sack d.h. die nüsse nass werden. Macht der es den kühen nach, hat der keine eigenen ideen.
 Die tiere d.h. kühe wollen sich ja keine nassen socken holen, deshalb stehen die auf dem damm, wenn hochwasser kommt. Wir haben die verbindung zur natur ja verloren - alles ist verkümmert außer unser Gehirn - wir wissen wie wir anderen eine grube bauen.

 Du wirst es nicht glauben, auch fische merken einige tage vorher schon, daß ein hochwasser z.b. im fluß kommt. Dieses können wir nicht merken - erst wenn es da ist, wissen wir wann es wo ist. 
 Das die fische dieses im Vorfeld wissen, haben wir anhand von untersuchungen durch telemetrie festgestellt z.b. bei den standortbewegungen der äschen   - die ziehen z.b. bevor ein hochwasser kommt, flußaufwärts und sind, - wenn das hochwasser vorbei ist - wieder am ausgangspunkt. 
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/wissenschaft/standortbewegung.html 


 @ Jürgen, am 06.12. bin ich auf eine Veranstaltung - die ganze nacht geht das. d-h  vorher oder danach bin ich in der Region - einen tag plane ich für düsseldorf ein. 
 Kann aber sein, dass ich vorher schon komme, d.h. im nov. dieses entscheidet sich in den nächsten tagen.
 Gruß


----------



## AAlfänger (1. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Otto,
erstmal muß ich sagen, das ich deine humorvolle Antwort auf meinen Beitrag sehr schätze, sowie ich auch deine anderen Beiträge als das ansehe, was sie sein sollen: gespickt mit einem Wissen, von dem wir alle nur lernen können und auch sollten!#6
nun zu dem ernsten Thema, bei uns soll die Weser vertieft werden, damit eine spezielle Firma mehr Gewinn macht!#q#q
Natürlich wird kein Arbeitsplatz dadurch geschaffen, wie man versucht es den Leuten klarzumachen! Einzig unsere Deiche müssen wieder erhöht werden, sowie es gerade bei uns in Lemwerder passiert (wieder Probleme mit dem Rollator) und dadurch erfolgt eine weitere Veralzung der Weser und der Abflussgräben. Daher die Kühe auf den Deichen|rolleyes, da wir aber ein flaches Land sind halten sieh auch nach Besuch Ausschau, man sieht Freitags schon, wer Sonntags kommt:q:q:q:q. Mit den Fischen gebe ich dir auch recht, die wissen genau, wann der Wasserstand steigt oder fällt,sehe ich bei uns hier am Vereinsgewässer!

LG AAlfänger#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen, am 06.12. bin ich auf eine Veranstaltung - die ganze nacht geht das. d-h vorher oder danach bin ich in der Region - einen tag plane ich für düsseldorf ein. 
*Kann aber sein, dass ich vorher schon komme,* d.h. im nov. dieses entscheidet sich in den nächsten tagen.
Gruß[/QUOTE]


 Otto,#h

 ich mache mich auf das Schlimmste gefasst.:m


----------



## LAC (1. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Aalfänger
was soll ich denn posten, etwas humor vermischt mit fachwissen finde ich lustig. 
Ja, ein flaches land ist schon was ganz besonderres, da fällt mir ein satz ein, den ein wissenschaftler aus schleswig-holstein mal über mich geschrieben hat. Obwohl er auf einen ganz hohen stuhl im ministerium sitzt und aus dem land der horizonte kommt, hätte ich ihm sein horizont gewaltig vergrößert. Hat er nett gemeint, aber so ist es nun mal, wenn man nicht verkrampft ist.
Jedenfalls hast du die möglichkeit durch die sichtweite, vorher reis aus zu nehmen, bevor die ungebetenen gäste anklopfen.

Das ausbudeln bzw. eine vertiefung der weser, damit in den flachen zonen auch mal große schiffe zu sehen sind - ist ja eine wirtschaftliche maßnahme, die auf ganz anderen ebenen besprochen wird. Außenstehende z.b. ein angler kann sich kaum vorstellen, welche fäden da zusammen laufen, damit dieses realisiert wird. Da haben ja selbst die anerkannten naturschutzverbände mit zu kämpfen, wenn sie meinen das bringt nichts positives, obwohl dort fasst jedes aktive mitglied, eine fachmann, biologe oder was auch immer im bereich der natur ist. 
Wenns um die erhaltung der natur geht, darf man laien nicht fummeln lassen. Dieses fachpersonal haben wir doch kaum bei der anglern, da liegt doch unser problem. Die gruppe der wissenschaftler ist ganz klein, sie haben  nicht die macht wie die industrieleute und deshalb entstehen dann und wann projekte, die halt fehl schlagen bzw. die natur neg. beeinträchtigen.
Die natur lebt ja und sucht sich nicht immer den weg, den der mensch gerne hätte. Mann muss sich nur die küstenlinien anschauen, wie sie sich im laufe von jahrhunderten verändert haben, da hilft auch kein sandsäckchen mehr, damit man auf sylt trockene füße bekommt - der tag wird kommen wo sie nasse socken bekommen.
Gruß


----------



## AAlfänger (1. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo LAC,
wie (fast) immer hast du recht!!#6 Unsere Gemeinde, die sehr abhängig ist von der Lürssen-Werft und Abeking+ Rasmussen(Weltmarktführer)im Yachtbau hat durch Gewerbesteuer Einnahmen die Möglichkeit,sehr viel für die Umwelt bei uns zu tun! Unter anderem hat man Schautafeln an der Weser aufgestellt, auf der die Weser im Querschnitt früher zu heute dargestellt ist! Wenn ich heute mit Leuten rede, die einfach fragen, was hast bzw. ihr gegen die Weservertiefung schicke ich sie dorthin! Anschließend ist das Staunen riesengroß.
Ich habe als Kind bei uns 1962 bei der großen Sturmflut auf dem Deich gestanden und gemerkt, wie der Deich unter uns sich bewegt hat, war damals spannend, heute hätte ich nur Angst!
Und somit hast du recht, das auf Wissenschaftler nicht gehört wird, sondern nur auf Laien die die Dollarzeichen in den Augen haben. Wir hier leben vom Yacht und Schiffbau, aber es muss sich doch nicht alles dem Profit unterordnen!|gr:
Früher war Bremen mal ein größer Hafen, heute hat man die Hafenbecken teilweise zugeschüttet und Wohnraum füt betuchte Bewohner geschaffen, also währe eine Vertiefung der Weser sowieso sinnlos!
Wir machen schon seit Ewigkeiten Urlaub in eurer Region und sind oft mit den Kindern mit dem Fahrad von Houstrup nach Nörre Nebel gefahren,immer an der Bahn lang. Jetzt hat man da dieses Ferienzentrum hingebaut und die Gegend verschandelt. Ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen, die solche Anlagen brauchen, um ihre Kinder zu beschäftigen#d

MFG Jürgen


----------



## rainzor (1. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,

 wir hier in Hamburg haben ja die gleichen Probleme mit der Elbvertiefung. Alles nur aus wirtschaftlichen Interessen.

 Allerdings sieht man hier, was von den sog. Fachleuten bzw. Wissenschaftlern zu halten ist.

 Wird das Gutachten von Wirtschaft/ Politik in Auftrag gegeben, ist alles in Ordnung mit der Vertiefung. So gut wie keine Risiken, bzw. alles zu beherrschen.

 Kommt der Auftrag aber von den Naturschutzorganisationen, sieht das Ergebnis genau anders herum aus.

 Aber wie heißt es doch so schön: Wes' Brot ich ess', des' Lied ich sing!

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## LAC (1. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Aalfänger
 Jürgen, nun kenne ich zwar bremen, da ich dort auch mehrmals ausgestellt habe, aber was dort mit der weser los ist nicht. 
 Die problematik ist ja überall gleich, Dieter (bordie rainzor) erwähnt es ja auch. Ich könnte bücher darüber scheiben, was ich erlebt habe in der zeit als ich noch im umweltschutz richtig in deutschland mitgemischt habe. Ich habe einen großen umweltschutzpreis von einer Firma bekommen - der war verbunden mit eine hohen geldsumme für ein fließgewässer-projektförderung.   Damit macht man sich einen namen - vielleicht haben sie Schuldgefühle, da sie früher zu den größten gewässerverschmutzern zählten und  heute mit solchen aktionen nach außen sich darstellen - als wenn sie herr saubermann sind. Ich kenne diese schönwascherei sehr gut und war jahrelang im wissenschaftlichen beirat tätig. Dank der Umweltpolitik hat man ja zum glück einen riegel vorgeschoben, heute müssen doch reichlichgutachten gemacht werden.
 Zum Beispiel, stand die bachforelle auf der roten liste, der grund war, weil sie sich nicht mehr vermehren konnte  in den kleine bächen, die vom tal in die größeren flüsse floss. Beispiel ist bzw. war die sauerlandlinie (autobahn) die über die höhen des Gebirges gebaut wurde, die im winter bei schneee und eis  mit salz bestreut wurde.  Da jedoch salz bei der schneeschmelze mit in den kleine bächen der täler floß - wenn die bachforelle laichte -  wurden alle eier vernichtet, sie verpilzten.
 So könnte ich zig neg. Beeinträchtigungen auflisten die sich auswirken auf den Fischbestand. Dazu gehört auch ein falscher besatz von den vereinen, die zwar einen Gewässerwart haben, jedoch das machen muss was der 1.vors sagt bzw. die mitglieder gerne angeln möchten. Inzwischen hat sich das ein bischen gebessert.

 Betreffend der ferienhaus-anlage die hier gebaut wurde, ist der hammer, eine ganze ferienhaussiedlung ist entstanden - ein barackenlager, wo clevere verkäufer die herren vom amt überredet haben, wir werden die region bereichern und bauen fischerhäuser im skagen stil. Was sie nicht gesagt haben ist, dass in solchen fischerhäuser in skagen  gute kneipen drin sind und bei uns in nr. nebel ist es ein lager. Man hatte inzwischen auch asylleute in einigen häusern untergebracht - man wollte noch 500 häuser auf der anderen seite bauen, die bevölkerung ist sturm gelaufen. Mich interessiert das nicht, da vieles hier anders läuft, der einzige der dort verdient hat ist die gesellschaft die sie gebaut und dann verkauft hat. So wie ich gehört habe kaufen sie sie auch zurück, sollte der eigentümer bei der bank probleme bekommen, weil er sie kaum vermietet - dann müssen sie verkaufen und finden für den eigentümer einen neuen dummen Käufer weit weg von der region z.b. in kopenhagen, der das haus kauft. Alles ist mit provision belastet, es ist ein kreislauf des todes - wo der sänsemann nur dran verdient. 
 Solche Zuckungen sind ja auc in hvide sande zu  sehen, nun baut man in den alten Fischerhütten, die ja ein besonderen charm hatten, ferienhütten - eineige sind schon umgebaut und auch vermietet - inzwischen will man eine künstlerkolonie dort machen, - das ist alles gut gemeint aber das geht nicht, bei den leuten, wie du schon sagst das dollarzeichen nur sehen, die kenne ich,  reden überall mit, weil ja geld dabei abfallen kann.
 Sollen lieber mal an der schleuse reichlich papierkörbe aufstellen - aber auch entleeren, da würden sie hvide sande ein sauberes gesicht geben.
 Klappt nicht - kommt nichts bei rum und ist noch arbeit.
 Gruß


----------



## Zanderlover (4. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo ,ich habe mal eine Frage ,kommt es vor das in HS beim Heringsangeln Dorsche unter den Heringen stehen,und bei den 
Heringen zuschlagen ?Ich mein wenn der Hering am Haken ist und der Dorsch in überbeist.Sowas kommt ja in Norge öfter vor ,nur mit anderem Gerät.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Zanderlover schrieb:


> Hallo ,ich habe mal eine Frage ,kommt es vor das in HS beim Heringsangeln Dorsche unter den Heringen stehen,und bei den
> Heringen zuschlagen ?Ich mein wenn der Hering am Haken ist und der Dorsch in überbeist.Sowas kommt ja in Norge öfter vor ,nur mit anderem Gerät.


 

 Wirst du in HS nicht erleben.:m


----------



## Michael_05er (4. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Da stehen höchstens Seehunde unter den Heringen und drehen Dir ne lange Nase


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Da stehen höchstens Seehunde unter den Heringen und drehen Dir ne lange Nase


 

 Ja, das sind dann die "Überbeißer".


----------



## LAC (4. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen Breithardt,
 seit einiger zeit sterben in der südlichen nordsee die seehunde - auch dänemark ist davon betroffen - es werden also nicht mehr so viele seehunde  - wie es mal war - nach den heringen schnappen.
 In hvide sande sind schon tote angespült worden.
 Gruß


----------



## raxrue (5. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt,
> seit einiger zeit sterben in der südlichen nordsee die seehunde - auch dänemark ist davon betroffen - es werden also nicht mehr so viele seehunde  - wie es mal war - nach den heringen schnappen.
> In hvide sande sind schon tote angespült worden.
> Gruß




So richtig wundern tut mich das nicht bei den Unmengen an Heringspaternostern die da mitverspeisst werden...#d:c
Aber so Drübernachgedacht..wird wohl wieder die Seehundestaube am ausbrechen sein|kopfkrat  wie schon öfters gehabt..arme Biester..als ob sie es nicht schon schwer genug haben...ah nein ..es sind die Influenzaviren...oder vieleicht doch die Schweinepest???...Rinderwahnsinn???...oder sind sie Überfüttert!!??? ..oder zuviel weibliche Hormone im Wasser...


----------



## LAC (5. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ raxrue 
das sie die reringspaternostern fressen, die am grund rumflattern, ist nicht der fall, die hängen ja fest an muschen und steinen und die angler haben schon mit 30 kg und mehr versucht ihr klimbimm zu retten - es hat nicht geklappt und die schnur ist gerissen. Sollten an dem paternoster noch hering dran hängen, dann zupf er sie sauber ab, denn der hering hat ein sehr weiches fleisch - mit einen kleinen ruck ist er ab.
Trotzdem ist es meeresmüll.
Eine Krankheit ist ausgebrochen und der bestand, der ja sehr groß war - sogar zu viele waren da, reduziert sich jetzt selbst. Nur die starken bleiben über - so arbeitet halt die natur.
So ist es halt, wenn zu viele weiblich wesen rumschwimmen - wer kann da nein sagen, bei solch schönen großen augen. 
Seid jahren schon wurden heuler, die am strand in dänemark gefunden wurden nicht mehr groß gezogen und dann ausgewildert - sondern getötet, da der bestand seine grenze erreicht hatte und die aufzucht zu teuer und das auswildern kein erfolg brachte.

Gruß


----------



## Ossipeter (5. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ raxrue
> das sie die reringspaternostern fressen, die am grund rumflattern, ist nicht der fall, die hängen ja fest an muschen und steinen und die angler haben schon mit 30 kg und mehr versucht ihr klimbimm zu retten - es hat nicht geklappt und die schnur ist gerissen. Sollten an dem paternoster noch hering dran hängen, dann zupf er sie sauber ab, denn der hering hat ein sehr weiches fleisch - mit einen kleinen ruck ist er ab.
> Trotzdem ist es meeresmüll.
> Eine Krankheit ist ausgebrochen und der bestand, der ja sehr groß war - sogar zu viele waren da, reduziert sich jetzt selbst. Nur die starken bleiben über - so arbeitet halt die natur.
> ...



Bring das mal deutschen Tierschützern bei. Das ist ein Wirtschaftsfaktor!


----------



## raxrue (5. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Bring das mal deutschen Tierschützern bei. Das ist ein Wirtschaftsfaktor!




Tierschützer??? hört mir bloss auf...und bitte schützt mich vor diesen...|uhoh:   und die armen Seehunde mit ihren süssen Kulleraugen auch...


----------



## Zanderlover (6. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke für die Antworten ,aber die Dorsche sind doch da.
Beim Brandungsangeln werden sie ja auch gefangen .
Ich habe zwar auch noch nicht gesehen das Jemand an der Schleuse einen Dorsch gefangen hat ,vor ein paar Jahren habe ich gesehen wie eine Frau neben mir eine Meeräschen am haken hatte .Deshalb dachte ich es stehen auch andere Fische unter od.im Heringsschwarm .|rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Zanderlover schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten *,aber die Dorsche sind doch da.*
> Beim Brandungsangeln werden sie ja auch gefangen .
> Ich habe zwar auch noch nicht gesehen das Jemand an der Schleuse einen Dorsch gefangen hat ,vor ein paar Jahren habe ich gesehen wie eine Frau neben mir eine Meeräschen am haken hatte .Deshalb dachte ich es stehen auch andere Fische unter od.im Heringsschwarm .|rolleyes


 


 Hast du mal recherchiert, wie groß die "Dorsche" dort sind?:q


----------



## rainzor (6. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich hab' beim Heringsangeln schon mal einen Dorsch erwischt. Hatte satte 25-30 mm.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Zanderlover (6. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Da ist sozusagen die Kinderstube vor Ort ? Sind die in der Brandung auch die Größe .


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Zanderlover schrieb:


> Da ist sozusagen die Kinderstube vor Ort ? Sind die in der Brandung auch die Größe .


 

 Da kommen auch schon mal kapitale von 30 cm vor.:m


----------



## heitzer (6. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin,

mal was anderes: Unser Projekt "Meterhecht" ist knapp "gescheitert": gestern 84 cm, heute 96 cm. Es gibt sie also im Fjord, die richtig großen Hechte. Fotos folgen, Fortsetzung des "Projektes" 2015.

Mein Junior und ich bleiben dran. Wieder mal begeisterte Grüße aus HS :vik:sendet

Dirk


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal was anderes: Unser Projekt "Meterhecht" ist knapp "gescheitert": gestern 84 cm, heute 96 cm. Es gibt sie also im Fjord, die richtig großen Hechte. Fotos folgen, Fortsetzung des "Projektes" 2015.
> 
> ...


 

 Glückwunsch,#6

 gib doch bitte ein paar Details preis.:m


----------



## LAC (6. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Betreffend der dorsche - ich habe mal neben zwei angler gestanden, da hatte einer einen dorsch gefangen. Nun waren sie nicht ganz einig, der eine meinte es wäre ein dorsch, der andere sagte, das kann doch kein dorsch sein, die sind doch größer. 
 Es war ein dorsch von etwa 15 cm. 
 Nun ist das ja auch ein problem, solch kleine fische zu bestimmen - angler kennen doch nur die großen.

 @ heitzer
 Dirk, gratualation, es sind wirklich noch gute hechte im fjord, jedoch ab 80 cm aufwärts - landen sie meisten  in den netzen der fjordfischer.
 Wolltest du noch auf ein sprung vorbei schauen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Betreffend der dorsche - ich habe mal neben zwei angler gestanden, da hatte einer einen dorsch gefangen. Nun waren sie nicht ganz einig, der eine meinte es wäre ein dorsch, der andere sagte, das kann doch kein dorsch sein, die sind doch größer.
> Es war ein dorsch von etwa 15 cm.
> Nun ist das ja auch ein problem, solch kleine fische zu bestimmen - angler kennen doch nur die großen.
> 
> ...


----------



## raxrue (7. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo LAC,
> seit wann ist denn ein Rollator ein Wagen und seit wann fährt der so hoch, das er an die Kamera kommt?|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Mhhh...bei Otto und Jürgen ist der Rollator wohl mehr so eine Art Streitwagen mit Fischschuppendesign und die Verbebbte Heringsrute von Otto reicht schon bis zur Kamera hoch:m:m:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> AAlfänger schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo LAC,
> ...


----------



## LAC (7. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen Breithardt

Jürgen, ich habe aalfänger schon auf der roten liste gesetzt, werde ihm nicht zur weihnachtszeit sagen, wann die ersten heringe im frühjahr in hvide sande einreffen. |supergri|supergri
 Die Kamera funktioniert ja nicht, er kann nichts mehr sehen.

 Der glaubt wohl ich wäre ein alter mann, so alt wie johannes hesters, jedoch weitaus gebrechlich und im rollator sitzen. Nein, ich habe ein aufrechten gang und falle auch nicht um auf der bühne des lebens, da ich anstatt ledersohlen ein klebetape mir unter den schuhen angebracht habe - kann sogar die wände damit hoch gehen ohne auf die fresse zu fallen - wenn ich will hänge ich kopfüber von der decke. Wenn sie mic sehen, sagen sie da kommt der pattex onkel. Kein hinderniss, kann mich aus der bahn werfen.

 @  raxrue, 
 also schön brav sein, sonst komme ich mit dem kleber, und überrasche dich damit. Du wirst es erst merken, wenn du in hvide sande wieder aufstehen willst und es klappt nicht. Rollator mit fischschuppen desing - nein, nein - ich bin doch kein hardrocker. Du bist jedoch ein helles kind schon mehr ein hellseher, denn ich plane momentan für nächstes jahr was mit fischschuppen - ist ca. 2,5 x 6 m groß - eine ganze wand mit Fischschuppen und noch ein wenig mehr. 
 Ist verrückt - aber nicht schlimm, ich habe erst nächste woche den artz termin |supergri|supergri wenn ich ihm dieses schildere versteht er die welt nicht mehr, das muss er auch nicht belastet ihn nur.
 Gut das ich dich verstehe.:m


----------



## porscher (7. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

momentan läuft es mit den barschen wirklich klasse.


----------



## AAlfänger (7. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@LAC,
ich komme gerade wieder mit dem Kopf von der Tastatur meines Laptops! Ich auf der roten Liste!|supergri Das bestätigt doch, das ich eine sehr seltene und bedrohte Spezie bin!|rolleyes
Jetzt verstehe ich auch die Bewunderung von Jürgen Breithardt für dich|supergri. Das ihr beide wißt, wann der Nikolaus kommt haben wwir auch schon mitbekommen,:m aber was ist am 09.05.2015? Halbe Stunde angestrengtes Nachdenken!!!!!!!#q
Noch keine Lösung??????
Dann bin ich mit meinen Kumpels in Haurvig und ratet mal, wer denn noch da ist?:m Richtig der Hering!
Woher weiß ich das jetzt;+ Da ich schon viele male in Lodberg Hede ein Ferienhaus hatte habe ich dort beim Supermarkt meine Brötchen(sehr lecker und sehr zu empfehlen) und sonstige Sachen des täglichen Bedarfs gekauft! Der Eigentümer spricht auch sehr gut Deutsch und der hat mir den Termin verraten.
Selbstverständlich würde ich dich und Jürgen in Hvide Sande empfangen, wenn ihr dort mit euren Rollatoren einlauft, aber nur im gleichen Ramen, wie die Königin dieses Jahr dort empfangen wurde|kopfkrat. das fand ich doch etwas seltsam!
Für euch würde ich den roten Teppich natürlich persöhnlich ausrollen!|supergri

MFG AAlfänger


----------



## raxrue (8. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> raxrue schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mein Lieber,:l
> ...


----------



## raxrue (8. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Selbstverständlich würde ich dich und Jürgen in Hvide Sande empfangen, wenn ihr dort mit euren Rollatoren einlauft, aber nur im gleichen Ramen, wie die Königin dieses Jahr dort empfangen wurde|kopfkrat. das fand ich doch etwas seltsam!
Für euch würde ich den roten Teppich natürlich persöhnlich ausrollen!|supergri

MFG AAlfänger[/QUOTE]


Das mit dem Empfang für die beiden würde ich auch so machen...und das Ausrollen des Roten Teppich ist gar kein Proplem wenn wir die Rolle zwischen die Beiden Rolatoren  hängen..dann können es auch gleich ein paar meter mehr sein das es bis zur Webcam reicht und wir dei Sache International Senden:vik::vik::vik::q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## LAC (8. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ aalfänger / raxrue

 Ich danke euch für die einladung, leider ist die entfernung bis hvide sande zu weit, da ich unterwegs nicht die batterie aufladen kann. Aber keine sorge, wir kommen, da ich noch eine ritschka habe, wo zwei personen platz haben - bringe jürgen mit. Wenn ich mit der ritschka unterwegs bin, habe ich immer eine begleittruppe bei mir, die sich abwechseln beim ziehen, da wir im laufschritt anrollen.
 Den roten teppich besorgt ihr und rollt ihn, wenn wir kommen in hvide sande aus, und an dem tage müssen alle angler die in hvide sande zum angeln gehen d.h. zum hot spot über diesen roten teppich laufen.
  Ich werde dann fotos von jedem angler, der den roten Teppich betritt machen - ich schieße die fotos natürlich aus der ritschka, die am anderen ende des teppichs steht.
 Das ist super und ich werde sie alle verewigen, da ich davon fotos mache und eine ganze museumswand damit bestücken werde. Zu dieser wand, läuft ein roter teppich durchs museum, wo der betrachter drauf steht und sich in ruhe die fotos anschauen kann. 
 Dann kann der betrachter sich ein bild machen über die "godfische von hvide sande". 
 Wenn ich dann noch die schuppenwand, die ich momentan mache ausstelle, dann werden die gehirnzellen angeregt, da jeder sich gedanken macht. 
 Was haben die menschen mit dem roten teppich zu tun und auch noch eine schuppenwand.

 Also ihr beiden, wenn ihr einen roten teppich ausrollt, komme ich bzw. wir, wenn jürgen kann.


----------



## heitzer (8. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> im gleichen Ramen, wie die Königin dieses Jahr dort empfangen wurde|kopfkrat. das fand ich doch etwas seltsam!
> 
> Habe ich auch gehört, dass die königiche Yacht im Hafen war. Hatte das elende tagelange Geballer damit zu tun? Mein Junior und ich waren jedenfalls in unserem Boot auf dem Fjord, haben geangelt und wollten die Natur geniessen. Dabei hat die Untermalung mit Dauerfeuer aus allen Rohren echt gestört. So martialisch kenne ich die Dänen garnicht. Naja, beim unserem nächsten Urlaub wird Ihre Mäjestät hoffentlich in ihren Palastgemäuern oder sonst anderswo bleiben und HS verschonen. #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h
> 
> ...


----------



## rainzor (8. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo heitzer,
Erzähl doch mal was zu den Hechten. Wo gefangen und mit welchen Ködern.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## HABNAWA (8. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



HABNAWA schrieb:


> Hallo #h liebe HS-Gemeinde,
> ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub und möchte gerne in HS auf Heringe angeln. Wie schaut es derzeit mit aktuellen Fangmeldungen aus? Oder sind die Heringe schon wieder wech? |kopfkrat
> 
> Für aktuelle Fangergebnisse wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> ...



Hat denn niemand auf meine simple Anfrage eine Antwort?#c


----------



## LAC (8. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ HABNAWA

 ich glaube sie sind noch da, wenn du nächste woche kommst, aber bitte nicht böse sein, wenn du keine fängst.


----------



## raxrue (8. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



HABNAWA schrieb:


> Hat denn niemand auf meine simple Anfrage eine Antwort?#c



Jetzt geh halt Heringe fangen...es sind welche da...und wenn du keine fängst macht auch nichts...dann angelst du halt auf was anderes..Barsche zum Beispiel..Hauptsache du gehst Fischen#6#6#6


----------



## raxrue (8. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ aalfänger / raxrue
> 
> 
> Was haben die menschen mit dem roten teppich zu tun und auch noch eine schuppenwand.
> ...




Also Prima..dann wäre das auch schon geklärt..:q:q Letzte Frage..sollen ein paar Mädchen  Blumen streuen...oder Besser Heringsschuppen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat und wie bekommen wir die Schuppenwand zur Web Cam#c

es muss nicht geanwortet werden:q:q:q:q


----------



## raxrue (8. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> raxrue schrieb:
> 
> 
> > im gleichen Ramen, wie die Königin dieses Jahr dort empfangen wurde|kopfkrat. das fand ich doch etwas seltsam!
> ...


----------



## LAC (9. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ raxrue
 deine worte: was haben die menschen mit dem roten teppich zu tun ?

 Das kann ich schnell beantworten, es sind ja alles angler die über den teppich laufen, die das geld nach hvide sande bringen, die müssen doch ehrenvoll begrüßt werden und denen steht doch auch auch eine wand im öffentlichem gebäude zu, wo sie drauf abgebildet sind,  genau so wie von den hohen städtischen beamten, ein bild präsentiert wird. 
 Sie werden alle geehrt, die einen bringen das geld und die anderen geben es sinnvoll - zum wohle der gemeinde - aus, damit immer mehr turisten d.h. angler kommen, die geld bringen - und wenn die kasse gefüllt ist, werden dann die fehlenden papierkörbe für den müll, der dort rumfliegt gekauft. Diesen dreck zeige ich dann in form einer schuppenwand.

 Mach dir keine gedanken, ob die webcam dieses alles erfassen kann - ich finde die qualität ist nicht gut - außerdem kann man es nur am pc sehen. Ich freue mich immer, wenn ich morgens geweckt werde von den alpenpanoramas mit schuhplattner musik. Wenn sie mir das horn vom nebel zeigen und ich nichts sehen kann, es sind momentaufnahmen mit guten informationen z.b. werden u.a. die öffnungszeiten von den bergbahnen durchgegeben. 
 Soweit ist hvide sande noch nicht, da muss noch mehr geld eingenommen werden, dann hoffe ich, das hvide sande  im fernsehen zu sehen ist. Super, wenn  sie durchgeben, wie hoch die wellen sind, wann die schleuse sich öffnet und ob der hering schon da ist und die freie angelplätze werden mitgeteilt.  - 
 Gesponsert wir die ganze angelegenheit von einer supermarktkette, die gleichzeitig ein fünferpack bier für den angler als sonderpreis anbietet.

 Hvide sande sollte mit der zeit gehen und die freien angelplätze schon am anfang vom holmslandklit 25 km vor hvide sande anzeigen, dann kann der angler sich darauf einstellen und gas geben, damit man noch einen erwischt - wie in der großstadt die freien parkplätze angezeigt werden.

 Jedenfalls werde ich schon dafür sorgen, dass die aktion "roter teppich" weltweit zu sehen sein wird, das ist das leichteste - da bis jetzt immer ein filmchen gemacht wurde und einige sender es auch ausstrahlten.
 Rasier dich schön, damit du gut aussiehst, wenn du die blumen wirfst und in der linken hand das fähnchen schwenkst.
 Möchtest du auch bekannt werden und in großaufnahme zu sehen sein, so nehme nicht immer schnittblumen sondern zwischendurch mal eine topfblume, da kannst du gezielter mit werfen - jedenfalls belebt diese den empfang und wenn du getroffen hast, öffnest du ihm die augen, dann hat der angler das glück, auch mal über den teppichrand zu schauen.

 Wir sehen uns in hvide sande


----------



## raxrue (9. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ raxrue
> deine worte: was haben die menschen mit dem roten teppich zu tun ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HABNAWA (9. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ HABNAWA
> 
> ich glaube sie sind noch da, wenn du nächste woche kommst, aber bitte nicht böse sein, wenn du keine fängst.



:vikANKE für die schnelle Antwort:vik:

und Gruß #h nach Nymindegab oder war es Nore Nebel;+


----------



## porscher (9. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

mein vater war eine woche in argab. die barsche liefen im fjord echt gut. die forellenteiche waren alle voll mit fisch, aber es wurde nicht sonderlich gut gefangen. heringe gab es in der vergangenen woche leider keine. die plattfische haben vom strand in argab auch gebissen.


----------



## AAlfänger (11. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



> Das mit dem Empfang für die beiden würde ich auch so machen...und das  Ausrollen des Roten Teppich ist gar kein Proplem wenn wir die Rolle  zwischen die Beiden Rolatoren  hängen..dann können es auch gleich ein  paar Meter mehr sein das es bis zur Webcam reicht und wir dei Sache International Senden:vik::vik::vik::q:q:q


Hallo,
das mit dem Teppich macht mich schon stutzig,wenn man so manche Krimis sieht|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Wo ist eigentlich eure Königin? Zur Fahrtstrecke frage ich mich, wozu Batterien und Strom für Rollatoren|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Windkraft und Segel sollten doch wohl reichen:q Und wenn ich an die Deko denke, 3 Europaletten übereinander,darauf eine Fischkiste mit 3 Erika Heide drinnen ist das auch merkwürdig!|uhoh:|uhoh: Da würde ich für euch auch noch einen Hering mit reinhängen:vik::vik::vik:
MFG AAlfänger


----------



## heitzer (11. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das mit dem Teppich macht mich schon stutzig,wenn man so manche Krimis sieht|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Wo ist eigentlich eure Königin? Zur Fahrtstrecke frage ich mich, wozu Batterien und Strom für Rollatoren|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Windkraft und Segel sollten doch wohl reichen:q Und wenn ich an die Deko denke, 3 Europaletten übereinander,darauf eine Fischkiste mit 3 Erika Heide drinnen ist das auch merkwürdig!|uhoh:|uhoh: Da würde ich für euch auch noch einen Hering mit reinhängen:vik::vik::vik:
> MFG AAlfänger


 
Da haste völlig recht mit. #6 Andere Länder, andere Sitten aber irgendwo ist die Grenze. #dIst halt noch eine Monarchie, sowas kennen wir nicht. |bigeyes Aber ich denke, dass sich alles wieder beruhigt und HS selbst diese Heimsuchung unbeschadet übersteht.


----------



## LAC (13. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ aalfänger
du kannst doch nicht vom alten mann verlangen, daß er mit einem rollator oder aldiwagen 25 km fahren soll - ich will doch ankommen, deswegen ein rollwagen der strom bzw. benzin verbraucht. Natürlich könnte ich mit rollschuhe und ein segel, die strecke auch befahren, jedoch muss ich dann kreuzen und man müsste die strecke absperren, wenn ich komme -  wie bei der könign. 
 Ich habe zwei schnelle benzinbetrieben zur auswahl, einer ist sogar für die barndungsangelei geeignet und ich könnte mit dem um die mole in hvide sande fahren.
Natürlich ist das ein ereignis in dänemark, wenn die königin kommt - das ist doch immer ein ereignis, wenn eine kommt - und bei der Königin winken alle und freuen sich - die macht ja nichts kaputt, so wie es in deutschland früher war, als das ganze volk,  schräg nach oben die hände gehalten hat und dabei laut den begrüßungsgruß gebrüllt haben, wenn der östereichische hobbymaler ins städtchen einrollte.
 Das kann man nicht vergleichen und das läuft hier in dänemark super ab - auch wenn dir die begrüßungsgrüße - die bumserei -  nicht gefallen hat.
 Es kann jedoch sein, dass am holmslandklit eine militärübung war, denn von blavand bis nr. nebel und in Nymindegab, ist das größte militärübungsgelande dänemarks. Wenn da geschossen wird mit schwerem gerät, wackel die fensterscheiben in den ferienhäusern und bei mir geht der "hosenstall" auf, solch eine druckwelle entsteht.  
 Ich finde es gut, daß das königshaus die nähe zum volke sucht und viele guten sachen auch unterstützt - die machen ja keine politik, das machen in dänemark die gewählten politiker vom volk.
 Wenn der pabst kommt und zum volke spricht in seinem rollator, läuft ja auch alles friedlich ab, obwohl die hölle los ist. Als er zu mir in rom aus seinem fenster gesprochen hat, hat es mich so getroffen, dass ich den boden geküsst habe - es war so gewaltig, daß ich erst einen tag später wach wurde - so hat er mich berührt oder besser gesagt hat es mich erwischt. :q Hier mal die zwei Rollatoren wo einer für die brandungsangelei geeignet ist.


----------



## raxrue (16. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ja also... den untere Rolator.. den hab ich schon..aber der obere weckt bei mir jetzt doch starke Begierden..:l aber wo kann mann da die Angelruten befestigen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## AAlfänger (16. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Düvelschlag og,
ich komm aus dem Staunen nicht heraus
LAC,
die Knallerei hat uns überhaupt nicht gestört, wir haben gedacht, das noch eben ein kräftiger Wildschweinbraten für die Königin her muß!
Wir halten das dänische Königshaus übrigens für sehr sympatisch, liegt vieleicht auch mit daran das sieh nicht so viel Blödsinn wie unsere Politiker verzapfen können|supergri|supergri|supergri.
Wegen der Webcam hatte ich mich per E-Mail an das Touristbüro in Hvide Sande gewandt und auch umgehend eine Antwort erhalten was ich wiederrum als sehr positiv empfand!:vik: Es gab auch einen Erfolg, denn jetzt geht Hvide Sande Nord auch nicht mehr;+;+
Aber wenn ich sehe, mit welchen Maschinen du so arbeitest ist das wohl auch nicht verwunderlich:q
Das erste Modell gefällt mir sehr gut, gibt es das auch als Doppelsitzer?:l
Gruß und einen schönen Sonntag von AAlfänger


----------



## raxrue (16. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Düvelschlag og,
> ich komm aus dem Staunen nicht heraus
> LAC,
> die Knallerei hat uns überhaupt nicht gestört, wir haben gedacht, das noch eben ein kräftiger Wildschweinbraten für die Königin her muß!
> ...




Ja ..ohh .mein Gott..was haben die in Dännemark für Wildsauen das sie die mit der Kanone abschießen müssen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Otto,#h

 bin morgen mit Ulrike in Düsseldorf. Hast du einen Wunsch, was wir für dich essen könnten? :m |supergri|supergri


----------



## LAC (16. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Raxrue
die angelruten kannst du am überrollbügel quer befestigen und wenn du dann am strand oder mole richtig gas giebst - dann sind einige anglerplätze frei geworden .:q

@ aalfänger
im moment ist die brunftzeit und da kann es schon mal hier und da ein knall geben, da einige tiere vom staatsforst erlegt werden, außerdem schießen sie momentan auch federvieh am ringköbing fjord. Wir haben zwar viel wild und schweine die u.a. ohne angelschein wildern, aber wildschweine haben wir hier nicht. In deutschland sollen sie sogar überhand nehmen.:q 
Ist die wahrheit und etwas wortspielerei - egal wie du die zeilen siehst, alles stimmt.

Das königshaus macht ja keine politik und sie zeigen sich nur von der positiven seite und sind sehr beliebt, nicht nur in Dänemark, selbst meine mutter, die leider nicht mehr lebt, war begeistert mit über 90 jahre, wenn sie im fernsehen zu sehen waren.:q Wobei die politiker auch wie in deutschland mit ständig neue ideen kommen - so muss es ja auch sein, sonst bleiben wir stehen. Und jeder sieht es mit anderen augen - das ist wichtig. 
Das finde ich gut, daß du dem turistbüro dieses mitgeteilt hast. Schreib doch nochmal kurz einen Brief und frage, ob sie bei der Reparatur den Strom von den anlagen ausgestellt haben, da jetzt keine mehr funktioniert und sie sollten dieses doch kurz mal erneut anstellen .
Das erste modell gibt es nicht als zweisitzer, ist speziel für angler gedacht, die lieben keinen zweiten mann außer zum trinken, dann darf man ihn nicht mehr fahren - die haben sich schon Gedanken gemacht. Das zweite Modell kannst du als zweisitzer bekommen - ist ein kinderwagen und wenn es feststeht durch ultraschallfoto - bauen sie dir den auch als Viersitzer.
Für angler haben sie ein modell, dieses sieht aus, wie ein dreisitzer, ist für den vatertag gedacht und da passen genau 6 kisten bier rein. :q Ist führerschein frei und hat da wir von webcam schon posten - eine eingebaut, damit die lustige fahrt festgehalten werden kann.

@ Jürgen
Du bist gemein - weil hier die rede von Schweine ist - würde ich sagen, Schweinshaxe, wenn sie euch nicht zu fett ist, sonst wolfsbarsch.

Gruß ihr bösen


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen
Du bist gemein - weil hier die rede von Schweine ist - würde ich sagen, Schweinshaxe, wenn sie euch nicht zu fett ist, sonst wolfsbarsch.

Gruß ihr bösen[/QUOTE]


Otto,#h

haben uns soeben fürs NA-NI-WA( Top-Japaner) entschieden.
 Wolfsbarsche habe ich selbst noch auf Eis liegen.


----------



## angler1996 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Jürgen , nimm mir's nicht übel , dass ist gemein:q
 Nudel oder anders|kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Jürgen , nimm mir's nicht übel , dass ist gemein:q
> Nudel oder anders|kopfkrat




Ich nehme es sportlich.:m
 Morgen vermutlich kein Fisch, dafür habe ich eine andere Top-Adresse in Wuppertal aufgetan. Zumindest gleichwertig.#6


----------



## angler1996 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

oh, ich leihe Dir mein Ohr:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> oh, ich leihe Dir mein Ohr:m


 

 Werde mal etwas konkreter, PN eingeschlossen.  :m


----------



## LAC (17. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen 
 das ist gemein, adressen von guten fischlokalen weiterzuleiten  und ich muss mich hier mit rundstücke zufrieden geben.:q:q


----------



## Soorp (17. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin, 
für mich gehts nach Weihnachten für 1 Woche nach Hvide Sande. 
Und ich hoffe Ihr habt ein paar tipps für mich was zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr im bezug auf Fischaktivität so geht.
Bevorzugt würde mich interessieren ob und wenn ja was in der Brandung und von den Molen so geht.

Ich hoffe auf zahlreichen input von euch und bedanke mich vorweg schonmal.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## LAC (18. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Soorp
 Das ist eine frage, die kaum einer beantworten kann, es kann so kalt sein, daß alles zugefroren ist  und du dich mit dem fisch in den geschäften - die über die feiertage geöffnet sind - zufrieden geben muss.
 Sonst sind alle fisch da, die zu dieser jahreszeit in hvide sande sind - mit etwas glück auch noch der hering.  Der dorsch ist auch da, aber es kann auch gewaltiger sturm da sein und in hvide sande werden die kerzen im tannenbaum gelöscht, durch einen kleinen orkan. Alles kann eintreten.
 Du solltest es nehmen wie es kommt, alles andere sind nur worte und wenn sie dir gefallen - hast du zwar vorfreude, aber was dich erwartet kann anders sein, denn zwischen schöne worte und  ratschläge und ferndiagnosen  und fische fangen vor ort, trennen sich halt welten. 
 Wenn das wetter mitspielt - steht dir das meer offen und zu dieser jahreszeit hast du auch eine chance etwas größere dorsche - als nur um das mindestmaß rum -  zu fangen.
 Wünsche dir schöne feiertage.


----------



## Trader1667 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich bin ab morgen Abend oben und werde mal die Brandung testen. Vielleicht habe ich auch Glück und kann ein paar Heringe erwischen. Ich werde definitiv bebildert berichten. Vielen dank an LAC für die Hilfestellung.


----------



## rainzor (19. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Freunde,

 nach langer, schwerer Geburt ist es endlich vollbracht:


*Die Webcam funktioniert wieder!*


 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## angler1996 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke für's Putzen#h

 Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Rainer,#h

 danke fürs putzen.#6     Werde Otto die Order geben, bei deinem nächsten Besuch ein großes (1 Ltr.) Bier auf meine Kosten zu spendieren. :m


----------



## rainzor (19. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Vielen Dank für die Blumen, aber ich bin vollkommen unschuldig. Hab's wohl nur als erster entdeckt, das sie wieder läuft.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## AAlfänger (19. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo,
bedankt euch beim Tourist-Büro in Hvide Sande, die haben auf meine Mail sofort reagiert!|wavey:

Gruß AAlfänger:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bedankt euch beim Tourist-Büro in Hvide Sande, die haben auf meine Mail sofort reagiert!|wavey:
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger:m


 

 Dann hast halt du das Bier verdient. Otto steht für die Ausführung in der Pflicht.:m


----------



## angler1996 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

naja, für'n  Liter lohnt sich das Hochfahren zum Putzen nicht ( dann gibst vielleicht son kölch#d:m)


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> naja, für'n Liter lohnt sich das Hochfahren zum Putzen nicht* ( dann gibst vielleicht son kölch#d:m)*


*
*

 Was soll das sein? I
 Ich rede von Bier. :m


----------



## angler1996 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

dann denk ich nochmal drüber nach#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> dann denk ich nochmal drüber nach#h


 
 Wünsche dürfen geäußert werden.


----------



## LAC (20. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Es sieht alles anders aus, denn die damen im touristikbüro verfolgen seit jahren schon unseren thread und als sie diese gelesen haben, dass die webcamp nicht funktioniert,  sind sie sofort rausgelaufen um nachzusehen was los ist. Nun klappte es nicht so schnell, den man munkelte, daß ein fischer sie abgebaut hat d.h. nur ausgeliehen  um mit der webcamp ein "home-filmchen" von Mama zu drehen. Er wollte nicht so alleine sein, damit die seefahrt - ganz locker vom hocker - auch mal freude bereitet, wenn er auf hoher see weiche knie bekommt.


----------



## AAlfänger (20. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wie er sich dreht und windet, wie ein Regenwurm am Haken!
Wenn der Fischer das tatsächlich war, währe das Video schon lange bei youtube:q Es kratzt natürlich am Ehrgefühl,wenn eine E-Mail aus Deutschland eine Kamera in Hvide Sande zum laufen bringt|rolleyes aber so ist es heute nunmal im Zeitalter des Internet.
Für meinen Namensvetter Jürgen B.
Du hast völlig recht, wir reden hier über Bier#6#6#6
Und Tuborg kann man wirklich genießen!!!!!!!!!!
Gruß AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## raxrue (20. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Du hast völlig recht, wir reden hier über Bier#6#6#6
Und Tuborg kann man wirklich genießen!!!!!!!!!!
Gruß AAlfänger:vik:[/QUOTE]

Mhh..nennt mann es nicht auch das Trübe vom Nordfriedhof...
aber was solls..ein fast Bayer wird jetzt nichts vom Bier erzählen..#6


----------



## AAlfänger (20. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



> Mhh..nennt mann es nicht auch das Trübe vom Nordfriedhof...
> aber was solls..ein fast Bayer wird jetzt nichts vom Bier erzählen..#6 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


Kann ich im Moment nicht sagen, aber ich hatte einmal im Leben beruflich in Köln zu tun und habe Kölsch getrunken!|bigeyes|bigeyes
Kam mir und meinen Kollegen vor, wie ein fehlgeschlagener Versuch des Bierbrauens vor!
Ich bin für alle einheimischen Produkte offen, sogar in London Hammelfleisch mit Pfefferminzsoße#c aber Kölsch#q

Gruß AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Kann ich im Moment nicht sagen, aber ich hatte einmal im Leben beruflich in Köln zu tun und habe Kölsch getrunken!|bigeyes|bigeyes
> Kam mir und meinen Kollegen vor, wie ein fehlgeschlagener Versuch des Bierbrauens vor!
> Ich bin für alle einheimischen Produkte offen, sogar in London Hammelfleisch mit Pfefferminzsoße#c aber Kölsch#q
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger:vik:


 

 Kölsch läuft ja unter anderem unter der Bezeichnung
 "Rheinuferfiltrat".:m


----------



## AAlfänger (20. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Jürgen,
heißt das jetzt, das das die Hinterlassenschaften der Nachtangler am Rhein sind?;+;+;+#d#d
Kein Wunder|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:


Gruß Jürgen


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> heißt das jetzt, das das die Hinterlassenschaften der Nachtangler am Rhein sind?;+;+;+#d#d
> Kein Wunder|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:
> 
> ...


 

 Möchte ich jetzt nicht behaupten, aber es hat einen Grund weshalb ich in Kölns Lokalen Wein trinke.


----------



## LAC (21. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Nun bin ich kein biertrinker, jedoch dann und wann trinke ich auch schon mal ein schluck, deshalb kann ich nicht sagen, welches bier gut ist. Veltins soll ein gutes sein, mir sagt es nicht zu, da es mir zu bitter ist. Wobei tuborg schon gut sein soll - nun machen die reichlich sorten. Carlsberg zählt zu den größten Brauereien der welt - das bier bekommt man im tiefesten busch ob in japan, afrika oder amerika. Es soll tropenfest sein - so wurde mir berichtet. Auch das niederländische heinecken bier findet man weltweit. Nun zählen diese beiden brauereien zu den größten der welt wobei ich becks bier auch schon mal im ausland im busch gesehen habe - war ein leere dose, muss wohl ein angler entsorgt haben.#g
Jürgen, du kennst dich doch aus, wurden diese biere besonders behandelt bzw. gebraut, da man sie überall findet, ich gaube es, wobei es auch was mit dem verkaufsziel zu tun hat d.h. da sie eine reine markteroberung anstreben.
 Ich habe mal vor zwanzig jahre eine liste gesehen, von den brauereien, die dr. oetcker  -bekannt auch als backpulverkönig- gehören - es war gewaltig, ich glaube er zählt zu den ganz großen in deutschland - vielleicht kommt demnächst passend zur weihnachtszeit bier mit zimtgeschmack raus.


----------



## AAlfänger (21. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ LAC,
Vom Hörensagen einiger Seeleute soll Becks Bier zum Haltbarmachen und Tropenfestigkeit Chinin enthalten, daher auch dieser eigene Geschmack, den man bei keinem anderem Bier findet! Becks vom Faß schmeckt zu Beispiel ganz anders als das behandelte Bier in Dosen oder Flaschen!#6

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Otto,#h

 da ja einige Kollegen die Klappe weit aufgerissen haben, habe ich mich entschlossen in der 20. KW 2015 vor Ort zu sein. Bin mal gespannt, wie sie ( die Namen raxrue u. AAlfänger nenne ich natürlich nicht ) die Aktion mit dem roten Teppich für uns durchziehen werden. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## AAlfänger (21. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Im Moment erkenne ich bloß einen, der sich weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat( ich nenn jetzt nich LAC) oder wer hat das mit dem Rollator ins Spiel gebracht;+ Und jetzt halten auf eimal die Akkus nicht mehr???? Wenn der Fischer die Webcam tatsächlich gebraucht hat, wo ist dann das Video auf Youtube?:q Mein ehemaliger Senior Chef ist auch auf so ein Teil angewiesen und legt damit locker 30 KM zurück! Also sollte die Strecke Lydum Hvide Sande doch keine Hürde sein#6#6

Gruß AAlfänger 
Der auf der roten Liste steht:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Im Moment erkenne ich bloß einen, der sich weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat( ich nenn jetzt nich LAC) *oder wer hat das mit dem Rollator ins Spiel gebracht;+* Und jetzt halten auf eimal die Akkus nicht mehr???? Wenn der Fischer die Webcam tatsächlich gebraucht hat, wo ist dann das Video auf Youtube?:q Mein ehemaliger Senior Chef ist auch auf so ein Teil angewiesen und legt damit locker 30 KM zurück! Also sollte die Strecke Lydum Hvide Sande doch keine Hürde sein#6#6
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger
> Der auf der roten Liste steht:vik:




 In welchem Posting ist denn der Rollator das erste mal aufgetaucht? #c


----------



## heitzer (21. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das mit dem Teppich macht mich schon stutzig,wenn man so manche Krimis sieht|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Wo ist eigentlich eure Königin? :vik:
> MFG AAlfänger


 

Eigentlich geht es mich ja nix an aber ich würde es schade finden, wenn die rote Teppich-Aktion so ablaufen würde, dass der eine Jürgen den anderen verschwinden lässt (statt Königin Jürgen). Naja, als Angler ist man nicht zimperlich aber vielleicht doch lieber Beck`s vom Fass mitnehmen. Kann ich als Wacken-Fan empfehlen, gibts da auch. :vik:
Gruß Dirk


----------



## LAC (21. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen,  ich kanns nicht mehr sagen, wann der rollator das erste mal aufgetaucht ist - ich schaue nur nach vorne -natürlich komme ich bis hvide sande, aber von der mole nicht mehr zurück. Wenn ich solch eine fahrt mache, dann ist das die letzte, dann lasse ich mich bis zur wasserkante bei ebbe fahren und möchte noch einmal tief eintauchen, wenn die flut kommt, damit ich meine ruhe haben, denn um mich herum ist es ganz schön laut, da sie sich die mäuler zerreißen.

 Jürgen nicht schlecht mit der 20 woche, wobei die 21 woche besser wäre, da habe ich geburtstag und ich lege extra für die gäste als teppich ersatz einen aufnehmer vorm eingang.:q da kann man dann so viel bier trinken wie man will und wenn man ein bäuerchen macht, weil es die falsche sorte war, dann muss es so sein, weil der körper es ausstößt. 
 Hier mal eine kostprobe, der mit dem aufstoßen und ausstoßen mir ein geburstagsständchen spenden will.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNZBSZD16cY


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen, ich kanns nicht mehr sagen, wann der rollator das erste mal aufgetaucht ist - ich schaue nur nach vorne -natürlich komme ich bis hvide sande, aber von der mole nicht mehr zurück. Wenn ich solch eine fahrt mache, dann ist das die letzte, dann lasse ich mich bis zur wasserkante bei ebbe fahren und möchte noch einmal tief eintauchen, wenn die flut kommt, damit ich meine ruhe haben, denn um mich herum ist es ganz schön laut, da sie sich die mäuler zerreißen.
> 
> Jürgen nicht schlecht mit der 20 woche, *wobei die 21 woche besser wäre, da habe ich geburtstag* und ich lege extra für die gäste als teppich ersatz einen aufnehmer vorm eingang.:q da kann man dann so viel bier trinken wie man will und wenn man ein bäuerchen macht, weil es die falsche sorte war, dann muss es so sein, weil der körper es ausstößt.
> Hier mal eine kostprobe, der mit dem aufstoßen und ausstoßen mir ein geburstagsständchen spenden will.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNZBSZD16cY


 

 Otto,#h

 da bin ich platt, du und Geburtstag. Ich habe immer gedacht dich hätte die Evolution ausgekoxxt.
 Aber vom Zeitpunkt geht es bei mir leider nicht anders. Gib mir einen prallen Gutschein mit, und Ulrike und ich feiern deinen Geburtstag stilvoll in Düsseldorf.:m


----------



## zwirn999 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Wie kann man Kölsch, insbesondere Reisdorfer, nur ablehnen???;+#c
Kölsch sollte man am besten gut gekühlt an heißen Tagen trinken.

LG Zwirn


----------



## LAC (22. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Ich wusste es, sie zerreißen sich die mäuler, einige sagen ich wäre ein findelkind und andere sagen zu mir, dich hat der esel im galopp verloren und du schreibst von evolutionskoxxe, ich werde ganz nervös, was ich ertragen muss. Meine mutter war viel netter, die sagte immer zu mir, junge du hast gold in den händen, du bist ein sonntagskind - dann habe ich nachgeschaut und die pferdeäpfel in meinen händen  gesucht, hatte  keine und ein sonntagsmaler bin ich auch nicht geworden.
 Ich muss damit leben dass sie mich im visier haben - und wenn ich wollte, könnte ich eine ganzes haus damit tapezieren, was sie alles geschrieben haben - wenn ich es rein wissenschaftlich sehen würde, könnte ich daraus koozräume machen und in düsseldorf bei der eat art ausstellen, da wird dann der betrachter mit im werk einbezogen und du sitzt vor dem raum und verteilst kostenlos becks bier - als lockmitel., d.h. du füllst sie damit ab.
 Kannst du dich erinnern, an dem besuch in der Kunsthalle?

 Das mit dem gutschein sieht nicht gut aus, ich fahre mit runter und dann feiern wir eine woche, dieses muss ich ja, da du kein platz mehr hast im wagen für deine ganzen heringe die du fängst. 

 Ich denke gerade an Vladi, weil wir schon alt sind und  was für den mai planen, was macht unser vladi, bordie angeprof., aus kroatien, fast ein halbes jahr habe ich nichts gehört. Ich glaube der alte polarfoscher hat probleme bekommen, musste er nicht an der wirbelsäule operiet werden.
 Kennst du seinen nachnamen, dann werde ich es mal untersuchen lassen, was geschehen ist.
 Gruß


----------



## zwirn999 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Und ich dachte, ich wäre mit 2:01 schon spät dran!

LG Zwirn


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



zwirn999 schrieb:


> Wie kann man Kölsch, *insbesondere Reisdorfer,* nur ablehnen???;+#c
> Kölsch sollte man am besten gut gekühlt an heißen Tagen trinken.
> 
> LG Zwirn


 

 Ganz einfach, weil es aus China kommt und nicht nach dem deutschen Reinheitsgebot gebraut wurde.:m


----------



## AAlfänger (22. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@LAC
Den Rollator habe glaube ich ins Gespräch gebracht!
Altersmäßig stehen wir glaube ich ungefähr auf einer Stufe und ich habe mir in Blick auf Rollator schon einiges anhören müssen:q:qDa das Klima bei euch ja noch etwas rauher ist, als bei uns in Bremen kam ich vieleicht zu diesem Schluß! Zumal ja hier Gerüchte über Falsche Zähne, Haftcreme und so kursieren#6#6Ich kenn nur Gleitcreme:l
MFG Jürgen


----------



## raxrue (22. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Möchte ich jetzt nicht behaupten, aber es hat einen Grund weshalb ich in Kölns Lokalen Wein trinke.



Ihhhh... Wein in Köln???!!! da bekommt mann ja Harnverhalten...was habt ihr den nur mit euren Geschmacksknospen gemacht|uhoh:|uhoh: bei dem Gedanken an Kölner Wein hab ich ja gleich den Geschmack als hätten Mäuse in meiner Gusche gevöge...t..


----------



## raxrue (22. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> @LAC
> Den Rollator habe glaube ich ins Gespräch gebracht!
> Altersmäßig stehen wir glaube ich ungefähr auf einer Stufe und ich habe mir in Blick auf Rollator schon einiges anhören müssen:q:qDa das Klima bei euch ja noch etwas rauher ist, als bei uns in Bremen kam ich vieleicht zu diesem Schluß! Zumal ja hier Gerüchte über Falsche Zähne, Haftcreme und so kursieren#6#6Ich kenn nur Gleitcreme:l
> MFG Jürgen




Falsche Zähne ??  ahhwahhh... Zähne wie Sterne....Nachts komm sie raus..


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Ihhhh...* Wein in Köln???!!!* da bekommt mann ja Harnverhalten...was habt ihr den nur mit euren Geschmacksknospen gemacht|uhoh:|uhoh: bei dem Gedanken an Kölner Wein hab ich ja gleich den Geschmack als hätten Mäuse in meiner Gusche gevöge...t..





 Selbstverständlich,
 Köln ist nicht sehr weit weg vor hervorragenden Weinanbaugebieten. Nimm z.B. die Ahr. 
 Aber deine PLZ entschuldigt natürlich auch Mäuse, Gusche (?) und den Rest. :m


----------



## Trader1667 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Eine neue Leidenschaft von mir ist das Angeln in der Brandung. Aus diesem Grund kam es mir ganz gelegen, dass meine Schwester ein Ferienhaus in Dänemark gemietet hatte, wo ich mich spontan für zwei Tage „eingenistet“  habe.
  Mittwoch Abend kam ich in Berregard an und startete ganz entspannt in den Kurzurlaub. Im Vorfeld hatte ich mir noch ein paar Tipps von meinem Freund dem Meeres- und Forellenexperte Fabian Frentzel geholt, welcher ein absoluter Profi auf diesem Gebiet ist und auch nicht mit Tipps geizt.
  Da die Köder in Dänemark recht teuer sind, bestellte ich bei DS Angelsport in Flensburg 100 Wattis und 80 Seeringler vor, welche auf der Hinfahrt rasch abgeholt wurden.
  Donnerstag 20.11.2014
  Am Donnerstag wurde erstmal mit einem ausgedehnten Frühstück in den Tag gestartet. Der Blick durch die Fenster zeigte, dass es eine kalte Nacht war, da alles gefroren war. Die Sonne blinzelte langsam durch die Nebelschwaden und die Anzeichen standen nicht schlecht, dass es ein traumhafter Tag mit blauen Himmel und Sonne werden sollte.
  Nach dem Frühstück wurden rasch die Sachen gepackt und ich entschied mich für den Strand bei Nymindegard. 
  Dieser Strandabschnitt ist eher flach und die Chancen auf Platte sind dort überdurchschnittlich gut. Nach 5 Minuten Fahrzeit kam ich am Parkplatz an. Schnell wurde der Trolley gepackt und der Frühsport im Rahmen des Angelgeraffel im Thermoanzug über die Düne zu schleppen konnte beginnen. 
  Wer die dänische Nordsee nicht kennt, kann sich nicht vorstellen was es für unglaublich geniale Strände dort gibt. Die komplette Nordseeseite ist mit einem breiten feinen Sandstrand ausgestattet. Aus diesem Grund hat man auch in der Hochsaison am Strand seine Ruhe, da jeder Tourist sich sein eigenes Plätzchen suchen kann. Kein Vergleich mit den Stränden in Deutschland, wo man im Sommer Dicht auf Dicht liegt. 
  Als ich die Spitze der Düne erreicht hatte, strahle mir weißer feiner Sand entgegen, welcher sich über 100derte von Kilometern an der Nordseeküste entlang erstreckt. Das Wetter für die Brandung war eher schlecht, da wir keinen Wind hatten und die Nordsee einem Ententeich glich.
  Nachdem ich mir einen schönen Platz gesucht und die Ruten aufgebaut hatte, wurden die Meeressysteme mit einer Wattwurm / Seeringelwurmkombi bestückt.
  Nachdem die Systeme ausgeworfen waren, kamen auch schon die ersten Bisse. An diesem Tag hatte ich wirklich eine Sternstunde denn die Platten bissen wie doof. Es gab viele Dubletten und der Spaß wollte einfach nicht abreißen.
  Gegen 16:00 Uhr brach langsam die Dämmerung ein und ich wechselte auf Nachtsysteme, welche in der Dunkelheit vor allem große Schollen zum Beißen animierte.
  Gegen 17:30 Uhr packte ich zusammen und fuhr mit einer gut gefüllten Fischkiste zum Ferienhaus. 
  Insgesamt konnte ich am ersten Tag 63 Platte überlisten. Das Mischungsverhältnis war zu 50 Prozent Kinderstube und 50 Prozent Küchenfische.
  Im Ferienhaus angekommen, wurden die Platten erstmal alle filetiert. Als einziger Angler war ich an diesem Abend für das Abendessen verantwortlich. In diesem Zusammenhang gab es Pfannenweise Plattfisch gebraten und außerdem einen Schinken, Zwiebel Lauch Plattfischauflauf. 
  Nachdem alle satt und glücklich waren, ging es auch bald ins Bett.
  Am Freitag ging es nach einem erneuten rustikalen Frühstück zunächst nach Hvide Sande. Normal sollten schon die Winterheringe da sein. Am Hafen angekommen, war nicht ein Angler dort vor Ort. Kurz beim Angelladen Kott Frid nachgefragt und er bestätigte, dass aufgrund des warmen Wetters die Heringe noch nicht da sind.
  So entschied ich mich Richtung Norden zu fahren um dort ca. 7 Kilometer hinter Sondervig in Strandgarden zu fischen. 
  Das Meer ist an dieser Stelle tiefer und der Grund ist steiniger, was die Chancen auf Dorsch erhöhen sollte. Nachdem die Ruten aufgebaut waren, bekam ich auch schon den ersten Biss. Die erste wirklich dicke Scholle hing am System. 
  Das Angeln in Strandgarden verlief deutlich ruhiger als den Tag zuvor in Nymindegard. Allerdings gab es an dieser Stelle keine Kinderstube. Wenn ein Biss kam, dann war es ein kapitaler Plattfisch. Dorsch wollte leider in der Zeit wo ich dort vor Ort war gar nicht. Ich fing allerdings auch einen Köhler.
  Gegen 15:00 Uhr trat ich den Heimweg an, um direkt im Bjerregard bei einer Flasche Bier in die Dämmerung zu angeln. Hier war wieder sandiger Boden und die Bisse stellten sich sofort wieder ein. Innerhalb von 2 Stunden konnte ich noch wirklich gut fangen, bis ich letztendlich voller Zufriedenheit zum Ferienhaus ging um den Kurzurlaub ausklingen zu lassen.
  Mit knapp über 100 Fischen war es ein wirklich sehr fischreicher Kurzurlaub. Das Wetter war ein absoluter Wahnsinn und die dänischen Strände sind einfach nur der absolute Wahnsinn.
  Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Tripp.
  LG Dominik


----------



## Trader1667 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Und noch ein paar


----------



## Tonsteine (23. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Sehr schöner Bericht. Macht echt Lust auf Urlaub.  Danke


----------



## Redeye01 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@Trader1667:
Glückwunsch und danke für Deinen Super - Bericht! Endlich mal wieder etwas von der "Anglerfront".
LG Hubert


----------



## LAC (23. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Trader1667

 Dominik, Gratulation !! Hat doch gekappt!
 Gruß


----------



## Fridjof (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Petri Trader 1667!

Interessanter Bericht mit schönen Bilders.

Nächster Urlaub ist im April 2015 geplant und freue mich jetzt schon auf die Nordseestrände.


----------



## AAlfänger (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Insbesondere  die Bilder in der Dämmerung sind einfach super#6#6 und erwecken Vorfreude auf den nächsten Urlaub!|wavey:

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## angler1996 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*






was is'n das oben rechts? also der Fisch, der sieht so wenig wie Flunder etc. aus


----------



## Fridjof (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Tippe auf Kliesche. Braun und flach.

Schmeckt super, kommt in Restaurants als Rotzunge auf den Tisch.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Fridjof schrieb:


> Tippe auf Kliesche. Braun und flach.
> 
> Schmeckt super, kommt in Restaurants als Rotzunge auf den Tisch.


 


 Ist in diesem Falle dann aber Betrug. Die Kliesche ist keinesfalls gleichwertig.
 Rotzungen werden auch als Limanden angeboten.:m


----------



## rainzor (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ist in diesem Falle dann aber Betrug. Die Kliesche ist keinesfalls gleichwertig.
> Rotzungen werden auch als Limanden angeboten.:m



Aber das scheint ja in vielen Restaurants so üblich zu sein.
 Der NDR hat vor ein paar Monaten hier in Hamburg den Test mit Seezunge gemacht.
 In 5 von 7 getesteten Restaurants kam nicht Seezunge, wie in der Karte angegeben, sondern eine billigere Alternative auf den Teller. Teilweise sogar nur Pengasius.

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rainzor schrieb:


> Aber das scheint ja in vielen Restaurants so üblich zu sein.
> Der NDR hat vor ein paar Monaten hier in Hamburg den Test mit Seezunge gemacht.
> In 5 von 7 getesteten Restaurants kam nicht Seezunge, wie in der Karte angegeben, sondern eine billigere Alternative auf den Teller. Teilweise sogar nur Pengasius.
> 
> ...


 

 Wie ich bereits schrieb: Betrug.|krach:
 Nimm eine Rotzunge und eine Kliesche gleicher Größe, da ist an der Rotzunge mindestens 50% mehr Fleisch.


----------



## angler1996 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

mit der Limande könnte ich mich anfreunden, wenn auf dem Bild nicht einfach die Flossensäume fehlen


----------



## rainzor (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hie in HH hat auch das Ordnungsamt Ermittlungen aufgenommen.
Am Besten war die Ausrede eines Wirtes: "Wer beim mir Seezunge für 12 Euro bestellt, muß doch wissen, das es keine echte Seezunge ist."


----------



## Fridjof (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Also stellen wir zunächst fest, es wurde eine Kliesche gefangen.

Der lateinische Name ist Limanda Limanda.

Ob ein Wirt die als See- oder Rotzunge verkauft, dafür können wir hier nichts.

Bei Kowalke in Hamburg kommen richtige Seezungen zum richtige n Preis auf den Tisch.

Auf jeden fall lecker, nur noch flacher als die Flunder/Butt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hie in HH hat auch das Ordnungsamt Ermittlungen aufgenommen.
> Am Besten war die Ausrede eines Wirtes: "Wer beim mir Seezunge für 12 Euro bestellt, muß doch wissen, das es keine *echte* Seezunge ist."


 


 Wobei man bei der Seezunge zwischen der Nordseezunge und der Pazifischen unterscheiden muss.
 Die aus den hiesigen Gewässern ist deutlich höherwertig (festeres Fleisch). Auch die Preise unterscheiden sich heftigst.


----------



## Trader1667 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich habe sie  Abends zubereitet und gesagt es gibt Plattfisch......Geschmeckt haben sie alle fantastisch

 @ LAC....Danke auch nochmal für Deine Tipps....Ich habe mir echt umsonst nen Kopf gemacht. Es lief überall wirklich Bombe. Die Heringe waren nicht da allerdings habe ich zwei Seehunde im Hafenbecken von HS gesehen. Das war echt nen schönes Naturschauspiel. Die Jungs waren echt cool.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Trader1667 schrieb:


> Ich habe sie Abends zubereitet und gesagt es gibt Plattfisch*......Geschmeckt haben sie alle fantastisch
> *
> @ LAC....Danke auch nochmal für Deine Tipps....Ich habe mir echt umsonst nen Kopf gemacht. Es lief überall wirklich Bombe. Die Heringe waren nicht da allerdings habe ich zwei Seehunde im Hafenbecken von HS gesehen. Das war echt nen schönes Naturschauspiel. Die Jungs waren echt cool.


 

 Natürlich sind sie lecker.#6
 Ich habe in HS schon hunderte Flundern und Klieschen gegessen.
 Nur ist es halt ein Unterschied ob man sie selbst fängt, oder für teures Geld untergeschoben bekommt.:m


----------



## AAlfänger (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



> Nur ist es halt ein Unterschied ob man sie selbst fängt, oder für teures Geld untergeschoben bekommt.:m


Du hast ja recht Jürgen, aber die Welt will betrogen werden!:q
wenn ich mal nach Carolinensiel fahre und dort spazierengehe und denn auf der Speisekarte lese 2 Bratheringe nach Hausfrauenart mit Bratkartoffeln und drei Salatblättern zu 17,50€ dann fass ich mich an de Kopf! Dass ist auch nur Nepp. Wenn ich überlege, wenn ich in Hvide Sande für meinen Eigenbedarf 100 Heringe fange, währe das doch ein Vermögen, wenn ich sie verkaufen würde#d
Aber weil ich diese Mentalität nicht habe, werde ich meine Heringe selber essen und Arm sterben#c

Gruß AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## LAC (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ aalfänger

 sehe doch diese bitte nicht so eng mit den preisen, der eine nimmt 3 euro für heringsbrötchen aus der hand, am deich bei euch nehmen sie 17,50 und bei uns in einem gourmet restaurant , da kostet das essen so viel wie ein sommerhaus in der woche an miete kostet  - man muss das alles ganz locker sehen. Andere fliegen für ein frühstück kurz mal nach venedig oder london - ich muss mich plagen, damit ich genügend fische fange, damit ich übern winter komme. - sonst gönne ich mir nichts bin halt ein glücklicher armer alter sack.

 Natürlich könntest du geld machen, wenn du nur auf hering gehst - sicherlich mehr wie manch einer im monat verdient, wenn du sie verkaufen würdest - z.h. ein harz unendlich empfänger, der angler ist, könnte wenn er will, in saus und braus leben, wenn er es machen würde. Problem ist meistens der vertrieb - da muss man etwas mehr können als nur angeln und trinken, da mit der tag am wasser rum geht.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Du hast ja recht Jürgen, aber die Welt will betrogen werden!:q
> wenn ich mal nach Carolinensiel fahre und dort spazierengehe und denn auf der Speisekarte lese* 2 Bratheringe nach Hausfrauenart mit Bratkartoffeln und drei Salatblättern zu 17,50€ dann fass ich mich an de Kopf*! Dass ist auch nur Nepp. Wenn ich überlege, wenn ich in Hvide Sande für meinen Eigenbedarf 100 Heringe fange, währe das doch ein Vermögen, wenn ich sie verkaufen würde#d
> Aber weil ich diese Mentalität nicht habe, werde ich meine Heringe selber essen und Arm sterben#c
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger:vik:




Jürgen,#h

jetzt mal ganz ohne den üblichen Scherz. Was würdest du als Gastronom dafür nehmen?
Werde dir nach deiner Antwort gerne eine Rechnung aufmachen. Habe nämlich letzten Freitag Heringe gekauft und als Bratheringe eingelegt (wollte Otto nicht schon wieder um seine Existenzgrundlage bringen). |supergri
 Habe mittlerweile übrigens auch seine Übernachtungskosten bei mir drastisch reduziert. In Zukunft braucht er nichts mehr zu zahlen, sondern bekommt die Pferdewurst geschenkt.


----------



## AAlfänger (25. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen,
So ganz ohne Scherz jetzt, ich habe dieses Jahr in Burgstaaken auf Fehmarn für das gleiche Gericht 9,50€ bezahlt und das war einsehr gutes Restaurant#c! Auch meine Kollegen haben nicht mehr wie 14€ bezahlt für ihr Essen.
Bratheringe herstellen ist doch auch simpel! Ich brate immer 12 Stck. davon essen wir 5 Stck sofort, der Rest kühlt ab. Dann koche ich den Sud aus Gewürzen, Essig Wasser und Zucker und schon sind sie fertig#6 Dann kommt allerdings der schwere Teil, das warten|supergri|supergri.
Das letzte Mal für meine Kollegen abends 40 Stck gemacht in Hvide Sande.
@ LAC
Ich für meinen Teil bin auch absolut glücklich mit meinem Leben!
Was ich jetzt als Rentner nicht habe, vermisse ich auch nicht!#6 Wenn ich denn man noch zweimal im Jahr nach Hvide Sande fahren kann ist alles bestens!#6#6
Das in Dänemark Essen teuer ist ist bekannt, aber was hier zeitweise geboten wird ist schon grenzwertig und dann wird geklagt, das die Kunden wegbleiben;+

Gruß AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ob sich in HS neben der neuen Mole wohl einer fest gefahren hat? |kopfkrat


----------



## angler1996 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

sieht so aus


----------



## Henrik50 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Bei dem Sturm gestern braucht nur kurz die Maschine ausfallen... An der Stelle wars dat dann |uhoh:


----------



## raxrue (25. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> So ganz ohne Scherz jetzt, ich habe dieses Jahr in Burgstaaken auf Fehmarn für das gleiche Gericht 9,50€ bezahlt und das war einsehr gutes Restaurant#c! Auch meine Kollegen haben nicht mehr wie 14€ bezahlt für ihr Essen.
> Bratheringe herstellen ist doch auch simpel! Ich brate immer 12 Stck. davon essen wir 5 Stck sofort, der Rest kühlt ab. Dann koche ich den Sud aus Gewürzen, Essig Wasser und Zucker und schon sind sie fertig#6 Dann kommt allerdings der schwere Teil, das warten|supergri|supergri.
> Das letzte Mal für meine Kollegen abends 40 Stck gemacht in Hvide Sande.
> ...



Ihr Armen!!! ...jetzt weiss ich auch warum Heringe immer schon ein arme Leute essen waren..wird Zeit das ich aus meine Bergen herabsteige und mal wieder ein g-scheides Bier und was ordendliches zu Futtern nach HS mitbringe|rolleyes:m dieses viele Eiweiss ist nicht gut bei Hämoriden...


----------



## LAC (25. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Raxrue
 das war einmal, mit dem arme leute esse, heute zählt er zu den rennern, da er so vielseitig zubereitet werden kann - der lachs war früher auch ein arme leute essen und es war eine pflicht, daß die bediensteten in  den herrenhäusern - die extra einen eingang hatten - dreimal in der woche lachs essen mussten.  Nun waren die menschen früher ja mehr mit der natur verbunden - die rochen fömlich schon nach fisch, da in den tälern, an den flüssen, der fischer der einträchtigste beruf war, das fließende wasser gab es nur in den flüssen oder aus dem brunnen,  da war die "industrie" noch auf den höhen an ihre heißen meilern und hämmerten sich einen zurecht. Selbst kriege zwischen den städten wurden wegen den fischfang geführt und hinter den schlächten (wehre /staustufen) haben sie körbe gehangen, da sind die lachse reingesprungen - das waren noch zeiten , wo der fischfang eine blütezeit hatte. Auf ein stör, der eine lange von vier meter hatte, wurde Jagd mit dem gewehr gemacht im oberlauf der lenne, heute sieht das anders aus, da ist das angeln für einige ein teures hobby geworden, zum teil sind sie verfallen, ja süchtig geworden, weil einige angler alles haben wollen  - vom equipment bis hin zum besuch der besten fangplätzen weltweit  - außer man sieht das mit anderen augen und angelt wild z.b. tag und nacht in hvide sande.

 Ich habe hier alte schriften - da wurden z.b. aus dem lennetal in westfalen mit pferd und wagen eingelegte elritzen über die höhen bis nach wuppertal gekarrt und verkauft. 
 Und damit wir in hvide sande bzw. am fjord bleiben. Nymindegab - war früher der einzige hafen - in dänemark an der Westküste und durch den Fjord geschützt und die höchtse düne die man "blaaberg"  nennt , war förmlich ein natürliches Seezeichen, da sie vom wasser im dunst blau aussah und man wusste, danach kommt der hafen  bzw. einfahrt zum ringköbingfjord.  Von dort hat man fische bis nach hamburg gekarrt - gefangen wurden sie in der nordsee und dort wo die esehäuser sind, von den esemädchen (ese = köder) fertig gemacht. Diese mädchen hatten ganz bewegliche finger und konnten ganz schnell die langleinen mit köder bestücken und schliefen mit den bauern dort in den häusern - ich vermute, dass sie dem ein oder andere bauer auch mal seine pfeife gereinigt haben - waren ja nicht nur fischer sondern auch menschen - ich meine raucher - die gönnten sich ja sonst kaum was.


----------



## raxrue (26. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Raxrue
> das war einmal, mit dem arme leute esse, heute zählt er zu den rennern, da er so vielseitig zubereitet werden kann - der lachs war früher auch ein arme leute essen und es war eine pflicht, daß die bediensteten in  den herrenhäusern - die extra einen eingang hatten - dreimal in der woche lachs essen mussten.  Nun waren die menschen früher ja mehr mit der natur verbunden - die rochen fömlich schon nach fisch, da in den tälern, an den flüssen, der fischer der einträchtigste beruf war, das fließende wasser gab es nur in den flüssen oder aus dem brunnen,  da war die "industrie" noch auf den höhen an ihre heißen meilern und hämmerten sich einen zurecht. Selbst kriege zwischen den städten wurden wegen den fischfang geführt und hinter den schlächten (wehre /staustufen) haben sie körbe gehangen, da sind die lachse reingesprungen - das waren noch zeiten , wo der fischfang eine blütezeit hatte. Auf ein stör, der eine lange von vier meter hatte, wurde Jagd mit dem gewehr gemacht im oberlauf der lenne, heute sieht das anders aus, da ist das angeln für einige ein teures hobby geworden, zum teil sind sie verfallen, ja süchtig geworden, weil einige angler alles haben wollen  - vom equipment bis hin zum besuch der besten fangplätzen weltweit  - außer man sieht das mit anderen augen und angelt wild z.b. tag und nacht in hvide sande.
> 
> Ich habe hier alte schriften - da wurden z.b. aus dem lennetal in westfalen mit pferd und wagen eingelegte elritzen über die höhen bis nach wuppertal gekarrt und verkauft.
> Und damit wir in hvide sande bzw. am fjord bleiben. Nymindegab - war früher der einzige hafen - in dänemark an der Westküste und durch den Fjord geschützt und die höchtse düne die man "blaaberg"  nennt , war förmlich ein natürliches Seezeichen, da sie vom wasser im dunst blau aussah und man wusste, danach kommt der hafen  bzw. einfahrt zum ringköbingfjord.  Von dort hat man fische bis nach hamburg gekarrt - gefangen wurden sie in der nordsee und dort wo die esehäuser sind, von den esemädchen (ese = köder) fertig gemacht. Diese mädchen hatten ganz bewegliche finger und konnten ganz schnell die langleinen mit köder bestücken und schliefen mit den bauern dort in den häusern - ich vermute, dass sie dem ein oder andere bauer auch mal seine pfeife gereinigt haben - waren ja nicht nur fischer sondern auch menschen - ich meine raucher - die gönnten sich ja sonst kaum was.



Jaja..sag mal raucht deine Frau nach dem Sex auch immer..Antwort..weiss nicht ..ich schau danach nicht mehr unter die Decke :m

Wenn ich mich hier von meinen Pflichten freigemacht habe werde ich mal bei dir( mit deinem Einverständnis) in deinen Zeitschriften und Unterlagen studieren, weil das Sachen sind die ich absolut Interessant finde,zum Ausgleich bringe ich dir Unterlagen über Mittelalterliche Burgen und Schlösser und Gebräuche mit ,damit dir nicht langweilig wird wenn ich deine Sachen lese #6


----------



## Redeye01 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Leute, in letzter Zeit geht es hier ja ganz schön "schlüpfrig" zu. Gibt es denn gar nichts fisch/fangmäßiges mehr zu berichten? Oder haben wir schon wieder die "saure Gurkenzeit" bzw. das Winterloch?
LG Hubert


----------



## rainzor (26. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



Redeye01 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, in letzter Zeit geht es hier ja ganz schön "schlüpfrig" zu. Gibt es denn gar nichts fisch/fangmäßiges mehr zu berichten? Oder haben wir schon wieder die "saure Gurkenzeit" bzw. das Winterloch?
> LG Hubert



Nee, das ist hier immer so. Wenn die Beiträge abdriften, sind entweder keine Fische, oder keine Angler vor Ort. Oder beides.
Wenn wieder was gefangen wird, wird hier auch wieder was dazu geschrieben.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



rainzor schrieb:


> Nee, das ist hier immer so. Wenn die Beiträge abdriften, sind entweder keine Fische, oder keine Angler vor Ort. Oder beides.
> *Wenn wieder was gefangen wird, wird hier auch wieder was dazu geschrieben.
> 
> *Gruß
> Rainer


 

 Aber kleine Ferkelchen bleiben wir trotzdem.


----------



## rainzor (26. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Aber kleine Ferkelchen bleiben wir trotzdem.


Das hab' ich ja nie bestritten...[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] 


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Double2004 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Schiff, das da in der Hafeneinfahrt auf Grund gelaufen ist?


----------



## LAC (27. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Jaja..sag mal raucht deine Frau nach dem Sex auch immer..Antwort..weiss nicht ..ich schau danach nicht mehr unter die Decke :m
> 
> Wenn ich mich hier von meinen Pflichten freigemacht habe werde ich mal bei dir( mit deinem Einverständnis) in deinen Zeitschriften und Unterlagen studieren, weil das Sachen sind die ich absolut Interessant finde,zum Ausgleich bringe ich dir Unterlagen über Mittelalterliche Burgen und Schlösser und Gebräuche mit ,damit dir nicht langweilig wird wenn ich deine Sachen lese #6



@ Raxrue, hast du gelesen, schlüpferig soll es hier zugehen - das können wir schnell ändern, werden fachlich, dann versteht es keiner mehr. 
 Meine Frau raucht nicht, schaust du denn schon mal nach, wenn´s qualmt,  ob sie die pfeife im mund hat. * nun lach doch mal.
 Du kannst gerne kommen und in den schriften und büchern lesen - wie lange willst du bleiben, drei jahre * lach nochmal, wir haben eine kleine bibliothek wo du mehrere bücher, schriften usw. in aller ruhe dir anschauen kannst - über 2000, meistens fachbücher schwerpunkt kunst und natur  -  sie werden gerade katalogisiert, damit wir sie schneller finden. Trenne mich jetzt von über hundert angelmagazine und zeitungen, der plunder nimmt nur platz weg. Werd sie verkaufen vielleicht im anglerboard einstellen.

 Du musst keine bücher von mittelalterlichen burgen und schlössern mitbringen - aber danke, wir haben da auch was von, aber mich interessiert dieser hochadel und prunk nicht so sehr, mich interessieren mehr die naturvölker die haben etwas was der hochadel noch nie besessen hat. 
 Freue mich, wenn du kommst nur vorher anrufen.

 So wie man mir berichtet hat, wurde den neuen hafen gebaut, damit große hochseeschiffe einlaufen können und wenn sturm angesagt ist, dass auch kleine schiffe ihn problemlos anlaufen können - nun ist was passiert, schlimm.
 Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass einer geübt hat bzw. das die fischer jetzt bei sturm rausfahren , da sie ja jetzt einen sicheren hafen haben, den sie bei sturm anlaufen können. Denn die gier nach fisch oder geld verändert sehr schnell die normale denkweise. 

 Gruß


----------



## raxrue (30. November 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Raxrue, hast du gelesen, schlüpferig soll es hier zugehen - das können wir schnell ändern, werden fachlich, dann versteht es keiner mehr.
> 
> 
> also gut..warum werden gerade wenig (Schlüpfrige) Heringe gefangen ??eine mögliche Antwort wäre hier zu finden
> ...


----------



## porscher (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

winterpause?


----------



## angler1996 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

scheint mir auch so, naja bis 27.12.


----------



## raxrue (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> scheint mir auch so, naja bis 27.12.




Ne da haben sich welche festgelesen..
#c|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## mathei (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> winterpause?



Du kannst ja fragen ob der Hering schon da ist


----------



## raxrue (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> Du kannst ja fragen ob der Hering schon da ist



Ähhh..mal eine frage..ist der Hering schon da und wenn woo???#q#q#q


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Ähhh..mal eine frage..ist der Hering schon da und wenn woo???#q#q#q




Die Fischgeschäfte haben schon eine ganze Menge.:m
 Aber nur Kleine, unter 20 cm Breite.


----------



## porscher (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

ja die heringe beissen.


----------



## mathei (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> ja die heringe beissen.


Was die beissen ? Ich brauche neue Handschuhe .


----------



## porscher (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

ich habe schon welche!


----------



## raxrue (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Die Fischgeschäfte haben schon eine ganze Menge.:m
> Aber nur Kleine, unter 20 cm Breite.




Kein Wunder will keiner so kleine Heringe..gerade mal 20 cm Breit...da schnippelst dir ja beim Putzen in die Finger...:m|rolleyes  besser sind da meine schon...(Fangstatistik)


----------



## raxrue (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> Was die beissen ? Ich brauche neue Handschuhe .




Nimmste am besten die

http://www.mittelalter.net/ruestung/handschuhe/

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Kein Wunder will keiner so kleine Heringe..gerade mal 20 cm Breit...da schnippelst dir ja beim Putzen in die Finger...:m|rolleyes besser sind da meine schon...(Fangstatistik)


 

 Die Fangstatistik ist beeindruckend.#6
 Meine gerade eingelegten Bratheringe kommen in der Länge ohne Kopf gerade an die 30 cm ran.#t


----------



## AAlfänger (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



> Meine gerade eingelegten Bratheringe kommen in der Länge ohne Kopf gerade an die 30 cm ran.#t 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


Wie haben die denn gebissen?#d#d#d Ohne Kopf:c
Ich glaube, hier will uns jemand auf den Arm nehmen oder haben sie dir im Laden die Fische zugeworfen! 
Selbstgefangen:vik:

Gruß AAlfänger#6:q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Wie haben die denn gebissen?#d#d#d Ohne Kopf:c
> Ich glaube, hier will uns jemand auf den Arm nehmen oder haben sie dir im Laden die Fische zugeworfen!
> Selbstgefangen:vik:
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger#6:q:q


 

 Wer hat etwas von selbst gefangen geschrieben?#c
 Gekauft, Kilo 8,90€ .


----------



## lushyyy (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin, 

ich bin neu hier und ehrlich gesagt etwas zu bequem mir hier alle 177 Seiten durch zu lesen. Verzeiht mir. 

Ich würde gerne im Februar eine Woche in Dänemark angeln und Hvide Sande ist eine Option, kann mir jmd. verraten ob das lohnt bzw. was man da im Feb. fängt bzw. fangen könnte ? 

ein paar Infos wäre schon hilfreich, und vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



lushyyy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin neu hier und ehrlich gesagt etwas zu bequem mir hier alle 177 Seiten durch zu lesen. Verzeiht mir.
> 
> ...




Im Februar ist HS sicherlich nicht die beste Adresse zum angeln, da die Schwarmfische (Hering, Hornhecht) fehlen. Falls der Wind mitspielt, lassen sich von den Molen kleinere Dorsche und Köhler fangen.
Am Fjord musst du schon eine Menge Glück haben, denn der ist um diese Zeit häufig zugefroren.:m


----------



## rippi (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Kommt auch stark auf den Februar an. Wenn der Winter warm wird, kann der Hering in der letzten Feb. Woche auch schon mal das sein. Ansonsten ist alles andere eher schwerer, aber du kannst es ja mal nachts in den Auen auf Quappe probieren, músste bestimmt auch da welche geben.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



			
				rippi;4255107[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> ]Kommt auch stark auf den Februar an. [/COLOR]Wenn der Winter warm wird, kann der Hering in der letzten Feb. Woche auch schon mal das sein. Ansonsten ist alles andere eher schwerer, aber du kannst es ja mal nachts in den Auen auf Quappe probieren, músste bestimmt auch da welche geben.


 
 Janz jenau, liegt am Monat, nicht an den üblichen Temperaturen. Sorry,:m


----------



## lushyyy (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten,

gibt es denn andere Orte in Dänemark wo man mit mehr Erfolg rechnen kann? Wir sind da recht flexibel was den Ort angeht...

Also am liebsten wäre uns ein Ort wo man in einem See, einem Fluss und an Nord oder Ostsee angeln kann. Wir haben da leider noch gar keine Erfahrungen was das Angeln in Dänemark angeht, also wir sind für alles Offen


----------



## LAC (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ lushyyy

 Egal wie du es aufnimmst, ich sage es kurz: es ist der falsche monat für die angelei in dk. 
 Und dein traum, in ostsee und nordsee zu angeln, geht nur am nördlichsten punkt in skagen oder bei dir in kiel im nod- ostsee kanal - wo eine verbindung ist.
 Je weiter du von der nordsee in dk in richtung osten kommst, d.h.zur ostsee, sind die gewässer zugefroren. Da die seen und die ostsee halt zufrieren, da sie kein bzw. kaum salzgehalt haben.
 Die nordsee  friert halt nicht so schnell zu und sie wirkt im winter wie eine kleine wärmflasche, jedoch 20 km vom meer schon entfernt, sind die seen zugefroren. Aber bei 15 grad minus kannst du auf dem fjord - die eisangelei betreiben, ist jedoch sehr gefährliche angelegenheit, da durch den wasseraustausch der schleuse, du auf eine Eisfläche stehst und das wasser  tiefer ist als die Eisschicht. Wenn dann die Eisfläche bricht  - weil sie in der luft hängt - und du plumms machst, dann war´s das.
 Sind jedoch die gewässer  eisfrei, kannst du überall angeln. 
 Das kann aber ich nicht sagen, du könntest jetzt googeln, wie die temperaturen in den letzten jahren waren, wenn du ferien machen willst, dann siehst du wie sie sein können.


----------



## lushyyy (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

ja ostsee in Kiel ist nicht das Problem, wir wollen aber mal raus hier und da dachten wir ab nach Dänemark und dann fischen wir da ein wenig. Aber wenn es da im Februar nichts wird bzw. wahrscheinlich nichts wird dann bleiben die Angeln zuhause.

Es muss da aber doch irgendwo möglich sein mit Erfolg zu angeln !?!


----------



## LAC (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@lushyyy
 natürlich ist es irgendwo möglich mit erfolg zu angeln - wenn das wetter ok ist, sonst ist das irgendwo - einfach irgendwo,  das kannst du dir selbst beantworten - ich kann es dir jetzt nicht sagen.
 Jedoch weiß ich, daß im februar winterzeit ist und es mit der angelei nicht gut aussieht.
 Wenn du jedoch anglerlatein lesen möchtest, kann ich dir eine schöne geschichte posten, daß du freude bekommst und noch drei wochen länger buchst - so schmackhaft kann ich es machen, da es für mich ein klacks ist und nur zwei miunten zeit kostet. Ich mache es aber nicht, da ich dir den urlaub nicht verderben möchte. 
 Die angeln müssen ja nicht zuhause bleiben - denn wenn das wetter gut ist, besteht ja die möglichkeit etwas zu angeln. 
 So wie ich es lese, willst du alles oder nichts - oft hat man dann nichts, weil man nicht alles hat.
 Gruß und mach dir schöne tage - und bring holz mit.


----------



## lushyyy (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Ich bin ja schon happy wenn ich wenigstens einen Fisch fange, immerhin wäre das mehr als die letzten paar male angeln.

Ich hatte gehofft das mir hier jmd. einen guten Ort verraten kann. 
Ich hab gehört das Langeland wohl auch ganz gut sein könnte ? Kann mir dazu jmd. etwas erzählen ?


----------



## LAC (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ lyshyy

Langeland ist ganz gut zum angeln, ich glaube da gibt es im forum ein langeland thread,  jedoch in der zeit wo du angeln willst ist es noch schlechter dort, als im bereich der nordsee  - da die ostsee - wie schon erwähnt - zu frieren kann.
Einen fisch garantieren - wird wohl kaum einer können bzw. machen bei der kälte, außer wenn ich mich bemühen würde. :q:q Dann fluppt es, da ich mit den fischen sprechen kann -das ist zwar bescheuert - jedoch kommen sie am haken. Da wette ich auch noch drauf, das ist dann ganz verrückt, aber erfolgsversprechend - für beide seiten.:q
 Aber ein fischchen fangen, das kannst du doch wohl alleine, denn das ist ja nicht die hohe kunst, außer du hast extreme vorstellungen, von größe und art.


----------



## lushyyy (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

also es wird langeland werden und dann besorgen wir uns ein Boot und testen das mal. Größe bitte über Mindestmaß.

Danke für die Infos und die Ostsee friert nicht zu, weil ich es sage!!!


----------



## yfish (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

kurze info zu meinen erfahrungen.
Fahre nun schon seid jahrzenten nach hvide sande und umgebung.Für mich steht dort das "Put and Take" Angeln an erster stelle. Teich in Hvide Sande meine nummer1: Salzwasser im see durch den Fjordeifluss, Kapitale Fische mein gröster so um die 6 Pfund. Söndervig geht auch an einigen tagen gut: dort viel schleppen. Oxriver: etwas weiter weg dafür sehr exklusiv: Viele Bachläufe, über zehn Seen, Besatz: Lachs, Lachsforellen, Saiblinge, Tigerforellen ! selbst gefangen. Klegod: wenig besatz wenn dann aber gut. Ringköbing: Geheimtipp: Im sommer und auch so auf sicht angeln. Wenn man reinkommt die erste uferseite sehr flach dort versuchen. Sooo das waren ein paar tipps zum Forellenangeln. Nun zum Skjern Fluss: Lasst es bitte sein. Es mögen Lachse vorhanden sein doch wenn man kein profi ist klappt es nicht, außerdem sind die Karten sehr teuer. Zum Fjord: Er ist mir ein Rätsel. habe noch nie jemanden einen richtigen fisch fangen sehen ( auch selbst probiert) in nimindegab odeer wie das heißt kann man Barsche fangen und an der Schleuse wenn man sehr viel glück hat Schollen. Meerforellen garnicht. Viel Spaß euch allen


----------



## raxrue (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



lushyyy schrieb:


> also es wird langeland werden und dann besorgen wir uns ein Boot und testen das mal. Größe bitte über Mindestmaß.
> 
> Danke für die Infos und die Ostsee friert nicht zu, weil ich es sage!!!



Also jetzt musste nur noch sagen wo du in Langeland Urlaub machen möchtest und dann könntest du auch Zugetippt werden..
allerdings Rate ich zu dieser Jahreszeit mehr zu Pfeil und Bogen um die mehr als Vorhandenen Fasane zu dezimieren..aber aufpassen..es könnten Leute sehr intollerant reagieren   ansonsten sag ich nur... im Umfeld der Brückenpfeiler..nimm aber ortendlich Blei sonst kommste bei der Strömung nicht runter..ansonsten bekommst du die besten Infos bei deinem jeweiligen Bootsverleiher auch über Köder und Material


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Also jetzt musste nur noch sagen wo du in Langeland Urlaub machen möchtest und dann könntest du auch Zugetippt werden..
> allerdings Rate ich zu dieser Jahreszeit mehr zu Pfeil und Bogen um die mehr als Vorhandenen Fasane zu dezimieren..*aber aufpassen..es könnten Leute sehr intollerant reagieren * ansonsten sag ich nur... im Umfeld der Brückenpfeiler..nimm aber ortendlich Blei sonst kommste bei der Strömung nicht runter..ansonsten bekommst du die besten Infos bei deinem jeweiligen Bootsverleiher auch über Köder und Material


 

 Du meinst doch nicht etwa Otto? |supergri


----------



## raxrue (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Du meinst doch nicht etwa Otto? |supergri



Neeeiiiinnnn...niemals würde ich auf Otto mit Pfeil und Bogen Jagt machen...obwohl es ja heisst..Bogenschießen..Freunde treffen...


----------



## lushyyy (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

nun ist es eh egal, wir haben uns für langeland entschieden und werden uns da ein Boot mieten, wird schon werden und wenn nicht müssen wir eben keine fische ausnehmen, auch gut  

Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## SnowHH1991 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



lushyyy schrieb:


> nun ist es eh egal, wir haben uns für langeland entschieden und werden uns da ein Boot mieten, wird schon werden und wenn nicht müssen wir eben keine fische ausnehmen, auch gut
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Antworten ��



Moin,

Ich will dir deine/eure Vorfreude wirklich nicht nehmen, aber wenn ihr z.B. nach Spodsbjerg fahrt und dort bei Nikolaj von IBI ein Boot mieten wollt, werdet ihr zu 99% kein Erfolg haben. Die Saison geht dort von Mitte März bis Ende Oktober... Zumal es sehr gut sein kann, dass der kleine Freizeithafen schlichtweg zugefroren ist.

Gruß,

Timo


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



yfish schrieb:


> kurze info zu meinen erfahrungen.
> Fahre nun schon seid jahrzenten nach hvide sande und umgebung. Nun zum Skjern Fluss: Lasst es bitte sein. Es mögen Lachse vorhanden sein doch wenn man kein profi ist klappt es nicht, Zum Fjord: Er ist mir ein Rätsel. habe noch nie jemanden einen richtigen fisch fangen sehen ( auch selbst probiert) und an der Schleuse wenn man sehr viel glück hat Schollen. Meerforellen garnicht. Viel Spaß euch allen




Hallo Yfish,#h

bitte nicht böse sein, aber dann bist du Jahrzehnte mit geschlossenen ( bzw. ausschließlich auf Forellenpuffs) fixierten Augen durch die Welt gelaufen.
Wie oft warst du denn in wie vielen Jahrzehnten in der Gegend?


----------



## lushyyy (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Also, nochmal... da friert nichts zu weil ich es sage 

Wir wollen uns ein Boot in Lohals mieten, bei Alex Bootsverleih.


----------



## okram24 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Yfish,#h
> 
> bitte nicht böse sein, aber dann bist du Jahrzehnte mit geschlossenen ( bzw. ausschließlich auf Forellenpuffs) fixierten Augen durch die Welt gelaufen.
> Wie oft warst du denn in wie vielen Jahrzehnten in die Gegend?





Da muss ich Jürgen beipflichten!



Ich war z.B. die letzten drei Jahre jeweils einen Tag an der Skjern Au unterwegs! Einen Lachs habe ich dabei noch nicht ans Band bekommen, aber schon eine Meerforelle, Hechte und gute Barsche!

Außerdem ist ein Tag an der Skjern immer wieder ein grandioses Naturerlebnis und jede Krone wert!!!

Du solltest auch bedenken, dass Du mit deinem Unkostenbeitrag eines der größten europäischen Renaturierungs- und Lachswiederansiedlungsprojekte unterstützt!

Also bei unserem Hobby sollte man nicht versuchen die Ausgaben nur in kg-Fischfilets aufzurechnen

 Gruß Marko


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



okram24 schrieb:


> Da muss ich Jürgen beipflichten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 |good:|good:|good:


----------



## LAC (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ lushyyy

Langeland ist ein gutes angelrevier - und wenn du sagst , es friert nicht zu, dann glaube ich dir das 
Nicht das ihr eisbrecher spielt und euch den weg frei pinkeln müsst - damit ihr nach hause kommt.
Ist ja auch eine kleine einlage - wünsche dir jedenfalls viel glück und rutsche nicht aus, denn das wasser ist kalt bzw. eis zu der jahreszeit.

@Jürgen
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich vom liebespfeil mal ins herz getroffen würde |supergri|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ lushyyy
> 
> Langeland ist ein gutes angelrevier - und wenn du sagst , es friert nicht zu, dann glaube ich dir das
> Nicht das ihr eisbrecher spielt und euch den weg frei pinkeln müsst - damit ihr nach hause kommt.
> ...





Otto,#h

beim nächsten Besuch werde ich Inge eine Armbrust mitbringen. Wie ich sie kenne, wird sie begeistert sein.:q

Die Reibekuchen von unserem Stand waren übrigens heute wieder klasse.:m


----------



## heitzer (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Otto,#h
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



heitzer schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [/B][/COLOR]
> ...


----------



## Harti (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



lushyyy schrieb:


> also es wird langeland werden und dann besorgen wir uns ein Boot und testen das mal. Größe bitte über Mindestmaß.
> 
> Danke für die Infos und die Ostsee friert nicht zu, weil ich es sage!!!



Hey Lushyyy,

du besitzt anscheinend Fähigkeiten die überirdischer Natur sind. 

Wie schon gepostet ist Hvide Sande für Februar nicht der Hot Spot in DK und Langeland ist super, aber zu der Jahreszeit auch sehr abenteuerlich. Die Ostsee könnte deinen Fähigkeiten trotzen. Der direkte Bereich um Lohals ist sehr flach und hat wenig Strömung. Ist also hervorragend zum zufrieren geeignet. Bevor bei IBI in Spodsbjerg der Hafen zufriert, kannst die im Hafen von Lohals schon Schlittschuh laufen. Aber wie schon geschrieben, hat IBI seine Boote zu der Zeit im Winterlager.

Wenn es aber unbedingt der Februar sein soll, kann ich dir Helsingør auf Sjælland empfehlen. Durch die starke Strömung und gute Tiefe im Öresund besteht eine gute Chance der Eisfreiheit und im Hafenbereich direkt am Schloss Kronborg findest du sehr gute Angelplätze auf Plattfisch und Dorsch. Auch fahren zu der Zeit Angelkutter in den Sund. Leider werden dabei sehr viele Laichdorsche gefangen und entnommen.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## LAC (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen
ich war ja am samstag auf einer rockpalast revival party, war der hammer, ich habe die jungs nicht mehr erkannt, habe mich bedankt und ich mich freue, daß ich bei der "johannes hesters" show ein ehrengast sein darf. 
Da hätte ich auch mit pfeil und bogen schießen können - und einige alte wurden ganz jung.

Habe ein plakat entworfen, wo alle musiker mit unterschrieben haben, das plakat wird jetzt gedruckt und dann verkauft - mit dem geld wird ein umweltschutzprojekt unterstützt. Da habe ich ginger backer (trommelmann von cream) verewigt. 
Ich sah obwohl sie alt waren nur junge leute, war tierisch gut - werde die jungs nach dänemark holen - können dann beim heringsfestival spielen. Da tanzen dann auch die fische.
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hoh...rmationen-zum-kamphues-plakat-id10117712.html

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hohenlimburg/rockpalast-revival-party-id10117953.html

Dieses lied haben sie auch gespielt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwMdKnp7Sfo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7t3HX8hjMw

Gruß


----------



## angler1996 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

da wär ich auch mit hingerückt|wavey:


----------



## anschmu (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> ich war ja am samstag auf einer rockpalast revival party, war der hammer, ich habe die jungs nicht mehr erkannt, habe mich bedankt und ich mich freue, daß ich bei der "johannes hesters" show ein ehrengast sein darf.
> Da hätte ich auch mit pfeil und bogen schießen können - und einige alte wurden ganz jung.
> 
> ...



Otto sag mal Bescheid wenn man die Poster kaufen kann und wo  !


----------



## eislander (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Hallo Otto, wo Du dich überall rumtreibst  und in wie vielen  Töpfen Du so rummrührst ist immer wieder erstaunlich. Aber tolle Musik, ganz wie in unserer Jungspund-Zeit und immer noch aktuell.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



			
				eislander;4257477[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Hallo Otto, wo Du dich überall rumtreibst und in wie vielen Töpfen Du so rummrührst ist immer wieder erstaunlich.*[/COLOR] Aber tolle Musik, ganz wie in unserer Jungspund-Zeit und immer noch aktuell.
> Gruß Eislander


 

 Hallo Eislander,#h

 Otto ist halt immer auf der Flucht, was ihn treibt, weiß selbst ich nicht.:m



 Ich wünsche Dir und Gattin eine ruhige Übergangszeit ins neue Jahr. :m


----------



## LAC (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Eislander

Andreas, das sieht für aussenstehende nur so aus, es ist aber in meinen augen ganz normal, da ich mich in einem ganz kleinen kulturellen bereich bewege, wird die welt ganz klein und wenn du dann noch gefragt bist, dann stehst du nicht abseits, sondern mischt mit, mehr ist das nicht.
Ok, von nichts kommt nichts, man muss schon wissen was man macht und auch umsetzen können, was ja nicht jeder beherrscht. 
Nun darft du nicht denken, ich stehe nur zwischen den anglern und fange heringe in vide sande, das mache ich auch um mich zu entspannen. 
Meine vita jedoch kann sich sehen lassen, sie ist nicht vom himmel gefallen, die ist nur entstanden, da ich mit freude tag und nacht arbeiten kann und nicht einschlafe - sondern mir reichlich gedanken dabei noch mache. 
Du könntest auch mitmischen, dann unterstützt du noch ein naturschutzprojekt.:q:q


----------



## raxrue (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

So..jetzt wir unser LAC mal in Natura gezeigt..


http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hohenlimburg/rockpalast-revival-party-id10117953.html  :m:m:m:m|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> So..jetzt wir unser LAC mal in Natura gezeigt..
> 
> 
> http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hohenlimburg/rockpalast-revival-party-id10117953.html :m:m:m:m|rolleyes|rolleyes


 

 Bild 2 ganz rechts. :m


----------



## raxrue (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Bild 2 ganz rechts. :m




und ich hab mich schon gewundert warum so viele mit ihm zum Fischen wollen #6:m



PS: für alle nicht eingeweihten..die Bilder 4  5  und 6 |rolleyes und ja..er sieht Jünger aus#6


----------



## LAC (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Jungs, natürlich bin ich ein alter knochen - ich bekenne farbe, die kraft hat richtig nachgelassen mir fehlt die luft, der durchschnitt liegt aber noch 40% tiefer laut ärzte - kommt glaube ich vom angeln :q :q Habe immer die luft angehalten, wenn ich einen fisch an der angel hatte, damit ich mich vor freude nicht in die hose mache.
Das leben hat mich halt geprägt in den jahren, da bin ich froh drüber, sonst würdet ihr euch nicht das maul zerreißen.
Hackt nur auf mich rum und pudert mich noch schöner - mit den worten er sieht jedoch viel jünger aus - das ist falsch zeugnis,:vik:damit kann ich jedoch gut leben.:q


----------



## heitzer (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Otto,
dass Du ein Wandler zwischen den Welten bist und Dich auch unter alternden Rockfans noch sehen lassen kannst, ist unbestritten. Aber so ein eher wehmütiges Schwelgen in welkender Nostalgie ist mir zu vergangenheitsorientiert. Noch fotogener hätte ich gefunden, wenn die kulturellen Einflüsse etwa der Mr. Hering-Wahl http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/hvide-sande/mr-hering
Dein Outfit geprägt hätten und Du den Mut zum kulturellen Brückenschlag gewagt und mit freihem Oberkörper und nur einer Watthose bekleidet teilgenommen hättest. :vik:
Gruß, Dirk


----------



## rainzor (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ heitzer

 Dirk,

 hattest du uns nicht noch Bilder und Infos's vom Projekt "Meterhecht" versprochen?

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## LAC (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ heitzer
 Dirk, das ist nett gemeint, aber da zähle ich mich nicht zu. Es ist ja ein angelwettbewerb, d.h. ein wettbewerb von männern für frauen, wie ich lese. Nun habe ich mir die frauen vorher schon angesehen, die standen alle unter stoff, waren alle locker drauf und hatten sich frei getrunken für den fang, denn wo sieht bzw. kann man einen mister hering angeln- nur in hvide sande.
 Aber bedenke, als die männer mit ihre muskeln spielten und um den ersten platz kämpften, hatte ich in wenigen minuten schon alles inspiziert,
 es ist nicht meine welt.  
 Vor jahren war ich mal dort, da dachte ich eine musikgruppe wäre am proben, da keine zuschauer da waren - unvorstellbar, obwohl sie angekündigt wurde, als eine bekannte band die über die grenzen vom holmslandklit bekannt ist. 

 Alles ist ganz lustig dort und einige lieben dieses fest.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ heitzer
> Dirk, das ist nett gemeint, aber da zähle ich mich nicht zu. Es ist ja ein angelwettbewerb, d.h. ein wettbewerb von männern für frauen, wie ich lese. Nun habe ich mir die frauen vorher schon angesehen, die standen alle unter stoff, waren alle locker drauf und hatten sich frei getrunken für den fang, denn wo sieht bzw. kann man einen mister hering angeln- nur in hvide sande.
> Aber bedenke, als die männer mit ihre muskeln spielten und um den ersten platz kämpften, hatte ich in wenigen minuten schon alles inspiziert,
> es ist nicht meine welt.
> ...


 

 Hallo Otto,#h

 vor ein paar Jahren kam ich mit Bettina genau am Festtag an. Wir haben uns über die Stille gewundert, bis wir mal ins Zelt gegangen sind.
 Fast alle Bänke leer.|kopfkrat
 Die Lösung: Die meisten Angler lagen besoffen darunter.:q


----------



## heitzer (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ heitzer
> Es ist ja ein angelwettbewerb, d.h. ein wettbewerb von männern für frauen, wie ich lese.
> 
> Otto,
> ...


----------



## LAC (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen, so ist es und ich kann verstehen, dass die einheimischen sich reichlich gedanken machen, wie sie die saison verlängern können, denn dieses fest, ist ja immer eine woche nach den ferien. 
 Sie müssen sich ständig gedanken machen, wie sie die turisten locken können, damit der rubel rollt. Das ist ganz normal in der tourismusbranche, jedoch muss man wissen was in der welt gefragt ist - das wissen sie ja, nicht umsonst wird es das "tor zur welt" genannt.:q
 Vor jahren war ich mal da, da wurde ein angler mit fünf oder neun heringe die er gefangen hatte, heringskönig und ich mischte mich unter den anglern und habe mir die fachgespräche angehört, einer hätte es bald auch gepackt, wenn er nicht zwei verloren hätte usw. War richtig lustig - oft verstand ich das alles nicht mehr - harte diskussionen waren da und einer schob die schuld auf seine frau, da sie im team gearbeitet haben und sie beim landen den hering abmachen musste, das ging dem angler nicht schnell genug, deshalb ist er kein sieger geworden. Der fisch ist ihr immer aus den händen gerutschte :q  Herrlich, ich habe ihm gesagt, er soll sich nicht aufregen darüber, er soll sich freuen, daß seine frau es halt mit gefühl gemacht hätte, sonst hätte der fisch laut gebrüllt.:q
 Du hast recht, egal ob sie König werden mit 9 heringe oder mit 100, sie liegen später alle unter den tischen.

 Trotzdem werfe ich oft ein blick mal rein um zu sehen, ob sich was verändert hat.

 @ Heitzer
 Dirk, ich will keinen in die irre führen, inge kann alles lesen oder auch nicht, mir ist das egal - sie kennt mich bestens und sie lässt mir freien lauf, sie will mich nicht bremsen, denn nur so kann ich mich weiter entwickeln  - natürlich habe ich einen gewissen herings X faktor, bin halt ein fischkopf und einige wundern sich und verstehen die welt nicht mehr, daß dieses gebilde reden kann und eine sprache spricht  - die nur wenige verstehen.  Das ist normal, denn wer sucht den kontakt zum fischkopf - nur ausgehungerte.





 Grß

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=5847 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=5847 


 .


----------



## LAC (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
 wir haben mal alle gefrierschränke enteist, da sind noch heringe sichtbar geworden, die ich dann nach deinem rezept zubereitet habe - sehr gut , danke, sind wirklich lecker - zwei tage kann ich noch welche essen. Fand auch noch eine bachforelle von 48 cm, die ich mal vor jahren gefangen habe, wollte sie präparieren, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen - war meine größte die ich hier gefangen habe. 
 Gruß


----------



## raxrue (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Komisch..kann es sein das mal wieder die Webcam nicht funktioniert...;+;+  oder laufen da wieder mal Sachen die keiner sehen soll|rolleyes:g#c   ich glaub da muss unser Heringsmotivator mal wieder in die Spur|kopfkrat|kopfkrat:m


----------



## raxrue (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> wir haben mal alle gefrierschränke enteist, da sind noch heringe sichtbar geworden, die ich dann nach deinem rezept zubereitet habe - sehr gut , danke, sind wirklich lecker - zwei tage kann ich noch welche essen. Fand auch noch eine bachforelle von 48 cm, die ich mal vor jahren gefangen habe, wollte sie präparieren, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen - war meine größte die ich hier gefangen habe.
> Gruß




Also Bachforellen in der Größe gehören mit Sicherheit 20 minuten auf den Grill und nicht 20 Jahre an die Wand:m:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Also Bachforellen in der Größe gehören mit Sicherheit 20 minuten auf den Grill und nicht 20 Jahre an die Wand:m:m


 

 Einige Jahre eingefroren, und dann noch auf den Grill?|kopfkrat


----------



## raxrue (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Einige Jahre eingefroren, und dann noch auf den Grill?|kopfkrat




war ja klar#6...NNEEIINNN...wer will den sein Essen schon zweimal durch den Kopf gehen lassen:m   wobei eine gute Chardonnay sabayone die Sache schon ordendlich fluppen lässt

Aber für frischen Fisch hätte ich schon Vorschläge  http://www.weberstephen.de/Startseite.aspx

dort unter Rezepte Fisch und Schalentiere

PS: vieles davon durfte ich schon zubereiten wobei Lachs auf Zedernholz schon eine geile Sache ist:q:vik:#6


----------



## Henrik50 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Komisch..kann es sein das mal wieder die Webcam nicht funktioniert...;+;+  oder laufen da wieder mal Sachen die keiner sehen soll|rolleyes:g#c   ich glaub da muss unser Heringsmotivator mal wieder in die Spur|kopfkrat|kopfkrat:m


Derzeit gehen beide Webcams nicht... Vielleicht sollte vor Ort mal jemand dagegen treten? :q

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen ein frohes Fest!


----------



## angler1996 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

wen treffe ich eigentlich hier
http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/danmark/winter-badefestival-in-sondervig-gdk942938

 Schon mal Frohes Fest#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wen treffe ich eigentlich hier
> http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/danmark/winter-badefestival-in-sondervig-gdk942938
> 
> Schon mal Frohes Fest#h


 

 Mich nicht, bin ein Weichei.|rotwerden


----------



## angler1996 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

es sei Dir verziehen, ringe noch mit  mir,
 noch herrscht Mut#c naja oder so ähnlich vor


----------



## raxrue (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wen treffe ich eigentlich hier
> http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/danmark/winter-badefestival-in-sondervig-gdk942938
> 
> Schon mal Frohes Fest#h




Mich wohl auch nicht...ich meide zu Heiße wie zu Kalte Sachen ..auserdem will ich niemanden mit dem Anblick meines Olympischen Körperbaus schocken:m


----------



## raxrue (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Allen eine schöne Weihnachten


----------



## LAC (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> Also Bachforellen in der Größe gehören mit Sicherheit 20 minuten auf den Grill und nicht 20 Jahre an die Wand:m:m



Raxrue, da gebe ich dir recht, wollte sie jedoch als anschauungsmaterial für die jungangler haben, da sie diesen fisch kaum kennen :q so züchtet man angler, da sie dann jeden tag am wasser angeln und auch eine fangen wollen und dabei alt werden, bis sie nicht mehr laufen können.:q

Bin wirklich bis jetzt nicht dazu gekommen, diese zu präparieren - inzwischen sind die natürlichen farben schon verschwunden, jetzt werde ich sie mit formalin präparieren - dann wird sie grau und dann spiele ich eine stunde ein beerdigungsinstitut und male sie lebendig, nach dem motto - in schönheit sterben.

Ich habe sie aufbewahrt, weil ich halt solch eine große bachforelle noch nicht in einem fließgewässer wo nur ein natürlicher bestand ist, d.h. kein besatz durchgeführt wird, gefangen habe.
Dicke forellen findet man in den put und take anlagen genug, einige sehen aus wie dolphine, da forellen, die ständig gefüttert werden sich halt verformen, das betrachte ich aber nicht mehr als normal - das macht man an den put und take anlagen ja nur, um angler mir kg zu locken. 

-------

Wünsche allen Lesern ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest!

Gruß


----------



## thomas.birlem (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Wollte am Wochenende zum brandungsangeln.grobe Richtung hvide Sande lohnt sich das?
Mfg


----------



## anschmu (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



thomas.birlem schrieb:


> Moin Wollte am Wochenende zum brandungsangeln.grobe Richtung hvide Sande lohnt sich das?
> Mfg


Hvidesande lohnt sich immer ! Ob Fang oder nicht , kannst du uns hinterher sicher posten :vik:


----------



## raxrue (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



anschmu schrieb:


> Hvidesande lohnt sich immer ! Ob Fang oder nicht , kannst du uns hinterher sicher posten :vik:




Das er schon die Frage stellt, gehört eigendlich so Bestraft das er neben einen fangenden Angler gestellt wird und nicht Mitfischen darf...also fast schon Todesstrafe:m:m


----------



## raxrue (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Bin wirklich bis jetzt nicht dazu gekommen, diese zu präparieren - inzwischen sind die natürlichen farben schon verschwunden, jetzt werde ich sie mit formalin präparieren - dann wird sie grau und dann spiele ich eine stunde ein beerdigungsinstitut und male sie lebendig, nach dem motto - in schönheit sterben.


Jaja..ich spür genau was du meinst:m  spätestens wenn unsere Weiblein vorm Spiegel stehen und die verblassten natürlichen Farben auffrischen...mal sehen wenn ich Formalin zum Präparieren vorschlage was dann abgeht#q:l:l


----------



## thorbs1887 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Moin Moin,
Für mich geht's morgen richtig Blavand, wollte die Tage mal an nen Forellensee dort auf der Ecke. 
Kann mir einer evtl nen Tipp geben oder alle Seen bereits zugefroren ? Hier in Hamburg ist es heute gut kalt geworden.
Vielen Dank


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



thorbs1887 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Für mich geht's morgen richtig Blavand, wollte die Tage mal an nen Forellensee dort auf der Ecke.
> Kann mir einer evtl nen Tipp geben oder alle Seen bereits zugefroren ? Hier in Hamburg ist es heute gut kalt geworden.
> Vielen Dank


 

 Wenn du bei Google "Wetter Blavand" eingibst, dann wird dir
 geholfen.:m


----------



## thorbs1887 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

Frage war eigentlich darauf bezogen ob einer von euch zur Zeit einige gute Fänge verzeichnen konnte


----------



## LAC (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ thorbs 1887 
 es ist ja ein kälteeinbruch förmlich über nacht gekommen - habe keine angler gesehen, sitzen sicherlich um den weihnachtsbaum und morgen kaufen sie knaller. Nach dem wetterbericht solle es noch kälter werden.
 Es könnte sein, daß der fjord schon eine kleine eisdecke im uferbereich hat.


----------



## raxrue (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

So.. Wir sind gerade in Frankreich beim Austernschlurfen. ..helle begeisterung über die Markthalle in Dijon..so was von schöner Stadt und die Auswahl an Fisch..der Hammer..


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



raxrue schrieb:


> So.. Wir sind gerade in Frankreich beim Austernschlurfen. ..helle begeisterung über die Markthalle in Dijon..so was von schöner Stadt und die Auswahl an Fisch..der Hammer..


 

 Vergiss nicht den guten Senf zu kaufen.:m


----------



## okram24 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht den guten Senf zu kaufen.:m





Wieso, den gibt es doch in Bautzen?! 

Allen Hvide Sande Fan's einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*



okram24 schrieb:


> Wieso, den gibt es doch in Bautzen?!
> 
> Allen Hvide Sande Fan's einen guten Rutsch!


 

 Ich dachte immer, in Bautzen wäre der Knast.|kopfkrat


----------



## LAC (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2014*

@ Alle
 Ich wünsche allen Hvide Sande Fans einen guten Rutsch in Neue Jahr - es geht weiter im Tread Hvide Sande 2015.


 @ Jose
 mach den thread zu. Danke!


----------

